# The daily exercise report thread!!



## Actor4hire

I think that the majority of us on this board believe just because we are large, doesn't mean we cant be healthy. I think daily is important for both your physical & mental health, regardless of whether you are trying to lose weight or not. I would like this thread to be a place where people (fat or thin) can support each others (or lack there of) routine. 

I am a big guy who goes to the gym 5-7 days a week & I love it!! So let everyone know what you did in your routine today & let us all be supportive a healthy large lifestyle!!! 

Feel free to post questions or suggestions & let's see what we can do for each other. This isn't meant to be a place of judgement, so if you did 5 minutes of walking today, that's great!! If you did 60 minutes on the elliptical machine, that's great!! 

Report what you did and let's all applaud! 

I did 45 minutes on the elliptical machine today. How about you??


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just so you know, there are several exercise threads on the board already. I'm not saying you're in the wrong for what you posted, but the mods are more than likely going to redirect your thread into one of the previous threads.


----------



## Actor4hire

That's cool. Where can I find them?


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38665&highlight=Exercise

Bad title, but it pretty much turned into a workout thread.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48852

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53678
My combat sports thread which also asks about any regiments one is in to.


----------



## tonynyc

*


Jon: Thought I would add to more threads to the one that you mentioned





*

*Health Forum *

What Are Your Fav Workouts?

*Main Dimensions Board*

BBW/SSBBW Self Defense

*Also there is a Powerlifting thread on the BHM/FFA board.*


----------



## lypeaches

I dunno, seems like this thread has a slightly different angle, since it's more of a daily exercise diary, no? Thought the other threads were more informational....and a tremendous amount of information at that. 

I'd be up for a virtual exercise buddy thread, since I have no one to go to the gym with in real life.


----------



## Actor4hire

That is EXACTLY what I meant for this thread to be. A daily place to say what you did & get support for doing so. So I will keep it going and see if it can get a pulse. 

Today: 40 minutes on the elliptical, 5 minutes on the stair climber, 5 minutes running on the treadmill & ten minutes of weight work. 

How about you??


----------



## lypeaches

I exercise after work, so I haven't done today yet...

Monday I did 35 minutes on the treadmill. Yesterday was off. Today I'm planning to do elliptical, I think.


PS I'm impressed with 45 minutes on the elliptical. I remember when I first tried it, I could barely do 5 minutes. Took awhile, but I've built up to about 30 minutes.


----------



## Actor4hire

Thanks for the props on the 45!! 

30 Min is great as well! Just keep doing it and you will continue to build up more stamina. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JoeVanHalen

I do a 3 and a bit mile walk a few times a week. Going to step it up to everyday along with doing some weight training and maybe an exercise bike. Just gotta push myself a bit more before it gets to late.


----------



## Carrie

2 hours of swimming, cardio and resistance training in the pool this morning.


----------



## Actor4hire

Carrie said:


> 2 hours of swimming, cardio and resistance training in the pool this morning.



WOW!! That is awesome!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Actor4hire said:


> WOW!! That is awesome!! Keep it up!!



I agree. That sounds fantastic right about now. I think my bum is glued to this comfy chair, though... or at least suction cupped. I'm dying to go swimming. Carrie, you should live up here again!!  Come back!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm about to do the leg portion of the pit workout in a few. 52 minutes. Today is legs, which involves kicks, shadowuhhh kickboxing , about 400 squats of different variations, and a basic warmup.


----------



## Carrie

Actor4hire said:


> WOW!! That is awesome!! Keep it up!!


Thanks! I do it 4-5 times a week, normally, so my contributions to this thread are likely to be pretty repetitive. 



Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I agree. That sounds fantastic right about now. I think my bum is glued to this comfy chair, though... or at least suction cupped. I'm dying to go swimming. Carrie, you should live up here again!!  Come back!!


Believe me, I think about it all the time! I still think of it as home. Who knows? :batting:



Jon Blaze said:


> I'm about to do the leg portion of the pit workout in a few. 52 minutes. Today is legs, which involves kicks, shadowuhhh kickboxing , about 400 squats of different variations, and a basic warmup.


400 squats? I DIE. You're hardcore, Mr. Blaze; I salute you.


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm about to do the leg portion of the pit workout in a few. 52 minutes. Today is legs, which involves kicks, shadowuhhh kickboxing , about 400 squats of different variations, and a basic warmup.



*
Jon: The Great Gama must be smiling 

400 Squats: very impressive now how do you vary the sets and reps...

------------------------------------
And for those who don't know who "The Great Gama" is








The "Great" Gama (1882-1960), also known as Rustam-e-zaman Gama Pahelvan, born Ghulam Muhammad, in Amritsar, British India, was a renowned wrestler and a practitioner of Pehlwani wrestling. He was awarded the Indian version of the World Heavyweight title on October 15, 1910. To this date he is the only wrestler in history who remained undefeated his whole life; his career spanned more than 50 years. Gama died in Lahore, Pakistan in 1960.
-------------------------------

As for me- I did a workout of Prisoner Squats the other day. Only 200 reps (4 sets of 50) and my knees were feeling it the next day. 

One of my favorite free weight workout is the Dumbbell Squat & Shoulder Press

I usually use 45 lbs Dumbbells for 3 sets 10 reps. A nice full body workout.
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *
> Jon: The Great Gama must be smiling
> 
> 400 Squats: very impressive now how do you vary the sets and reps...
> 
> ------------------------------------
> And for those who don't know who "The Great Gama" is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Great" Gama (1882-1960), also known as Rustam-e-zaman Gama Pahelvan, born Ghulam Muhammad, in Amritsar, British India, was a renowned wrestler and a practitioner of Pehlwani wrestling. He was awarded the Indian version of the World Heavyweight title on October 15, 1910. To this date he is the only wrestler in history who remained undefeated his whole life; his career spanned more than 50 years. Gama died in Lahore, Pakistan in 1960.
> -------------------------------
> 
> As for me- I did a workout of Prisoner Squats the other day. Only 200 reps (4 sets of 50) and my knees were feeling it the next day.
> 
> One of my favorite free weight workout is the Dumbbell Squat & Shoulder Press
> 
> I usually use 45 lbs Dumbbells for 3 sets 10 reps. A nice full body workout.
> *



Well for this: Whenever John Hackelman tells me to squat, I squat. lol

If I do it on my own. I usually Ginga (Capoeira base movement), and just do a couple... Ginga some more... Do a couple until I hit 500. My times vary, but I usually do it in under an hour with a ginga for added cardio.


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Well for this: Whenever John Hackelman tells me to squat, I squat. lol
> 
> If I do it on my own. I usually Ginga (Capoeira base movement), and just do a couple... Ginga some more... Do a couple until I hit 500. My times vary, but I usually do it in under an hour with a ginga for added cardio.



Jon: 

Is this the Ginga movements that you do? Do you follow Hackelman's workout through DVVDs or going to one of the schools at your free time?


----------



## tonynyc

Carrie said:


> 2 hours of swimming, cardio and resistance training in the pool this morning.



*Great workout Carrie - behind the smile of your sweet avatar beats the heart of a fierce ninja warrior.... *


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> Jon:
> 
> Is this the Ginga movements that you do? Do you follow Hackelman's workout through DVVDs or going to one of the schools at your free time?





You are right about the movement, but I have the pit workout DVD on hand. I would love to go to Cali and train though. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FP2IQO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20






Chuck still rules! :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

But my knee doesn't. I couldnt' finish because the more I did the squats, the more my right knee ached. No reason to try to break something today.


----------



## lypeaches

Holy mother of Pearl, Jon, can't believe how many squats you can do! Awesome! And good on you too, Carrie. I used to do a lot of swimming, but my gym with a pool closed, so no more swimming until summertime when our lake opens up .

Anyway, I did my 30 minutes of elliptical last night. I notice that my heart rate is going down for the same pace, so that's progress.


----------



## Carrie

tonynyc said:


> *Great workout Carrie - behind the smile of your sweet avatar beats the heart of a fierce ninja warrior.... *


Tony, you _know_ the way to my heart is to call me a ninja. 


lypeaches said:


> And good on you too, Carrie. I used to do a lot of swimming, but my gym with a pool closed, so no more swimming until summertime when our lake opens up .


Thanks, Janelle! It is truly the first form of exercise I've ever done that I don't hate with the passion of a thousand fiery suns. I fully expected to hate it, but the results have been nothing short of amazing, so I'm a happy aquatic girl now. :happy:


lypeaches said:


> Anyway, I did my 30 minutes of elliptical last night. I notice that my heart rate is going down for the same pace, so that's progress.


That's awesome, yay you! It's funny how we notice progress, isn't it? I find way more often than not it just kind of creeps up in a "Heeeeey, this is easier than it used to be!" kind of moment. 

2 more hours of pool-work today, then had my 2 month physical therapy reval, where I was officially discharged from their care. Now it's up to me to keep on track with the swimming. I've already spoken to one of the PT assistants about doing some personal training with me in the pool periodically, so I can keep learning new movements and exercises and keep my body guessing, so that should keep things challenging.


----------



## ashmamma84

Dayum! Ya'll are all hardcore!

At least compared to my lil stuff, but I'll share anyway.

3 days a week I do an hour and a half of bellydance at an intermediate level

And the other 2 I practive Vanyasa and Hatha yoga. 

The other two days I'm still active (living Chicago forces me to be); walking to and from the subway, etc.

And I'll be taking up pole dancing next month! Woot! I'm gettin' my big ass up on a pole and droppin' it like it's hot if it kills me!


----------



## Suze

i haven't worked out regularly in about 2 months, but started again last week.
don't have a sick routine, but when i DO shake it, i shake it gooood 

3 times a week:
30 min/threadmill (warm up)
60min/various strength and condition training

...and like ash, i end up walking around a lot too.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

6 days a week I do 60 minutes on the elliptical, 60 minutes of water aerobics and sit in the sauna for 30 min before going home. The other 1 day I do 60 min on the elliptical, 30 min on the bike, 30 min on the treadmill and 30 min in the sauna. I need to get some weight training in there but those damn machines intimidate me.


----------



## lypeaches

Ella Bella,

If you want to try weights...maybe see if you can get at least one session with a trainer? (sometimes gyms will give you one freebie) That's what I did to get myself going, and I found I really love it. 

Last night I did 40 minutes of weights, and 10 minutes on a new type of cardio machine...I don't know what it was but it kicked my ass. Sort of an elliptical, but the action was more of stair climbing than the regular walking sort.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

lypeaches said:


> Ella Bella,
> 
> If you want to try weights...maybe see if you can get at least one session with a trainer? (sometimes gyms will give you one freebie) That's what I did to get myself going, and I found I really love it.
> 
> Last night I did 40 minutes of weights, and 10 minutes on a new type of cardio machine...I don't know what it was but it kicked my ass. Sort of an elliptical, but the action was more of stair climbing than the regular walking sort.



Thanks I'll try that! I know which machine you are talking about, I've tried it a couple of times but it feels so awkward to me that I end up getting off of it just a few minutes after starting. 

We have this stair climbing machine at the gym that I plan on using soon. It looks like its actually stairs that move. Only thing is that the bottom stair disappears! I can just see myself not being able to do it fast enough and falling right off when the bottom one goes under.


----------



## lypeaches

That machine scares me. I've been eyeballing it.


----------



## Actor4hire

Glad everyone is doing some excercise!! 

50 minutes on the ellipitcal today. 

(45 minute kickboxing class yesterday)

Peaches, the elliptical is a very easy, smooth machine to use. It is great for anybody who may have knee troubles, due to the non impact of the machine. Stair climbers can be very hard on the knees, hips and back. 

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## Actor4hire

Im bummed because it's raining and I am supposed to go on a hike tomorrow.  It doesn't help that I just ate a package of Keebler Peanut Butter Stix!! LOL! Damn they were good & on sale for $1.00!!! Hopefully it will be dry in the AM.


----------



## wistful

I'm pretty much in awe of how much exercise some of you are doing!! :bow: Just fantastic!.Lately, I've been working out to one of Lesley Sansone's walking dvds and even though I've only been doing it for a bit less than two weeks, I already feel the difference in my level of fitness.I feel so much better physically and mentally it's unreal. I can only currently do about 11,12 minutes of the dvd at a clip but I'm faithfully plugging along and in time I know I'll be able to do more. I felt it was important that I post in this thread, because I wanted to represent those of us who aren't in the greatest shape physically and are slowly and I do mean sloooooowly working our way towards getting in better condition.There's no shame in having to start a fitness program off with lighter exercise and with movement *anything* is better than nothing.Keep moving!


----------



## Actor4hire

wistful said:


> I'm pretty much in awe of how much exercise some of you are doing!! :bow: Just fantastic!.Lately, I've been working out to one of Lesley Sansone's walking dvds and even though I've only been doing it for a bit less than two weeks, I already feel the difference in my level of fitness.I feel so much better physically and mentally it's unreal. I can only currently do about 11,12 minutes of the dvd at a clip but I'm faithfully plugging along and in time I know I'll be able to do more. I felt it was important that I post in this thread, because I wanted to represent those of us who aren't in the greatest shape physically and are slowly and I do mean sloooooowly working our way towards getting in better condition.There's no shame in having to start a fitness program off with lighter exercise and with movement *anything* is better than nothing.Keep moving!




The most important thing is that you are putting actions to your thoughts. Keep doing what your doing! 5 minutes becomes 10 minutes and 10 minutes becomes 20, etc... Everybody on this thread is rocking the house!! Keep it up team!!


----------



## lypeaches

Wistful...I have that same DVD, and trust me, if you can finish the Miracle Mile you're doing great! I still do it on occasion when I can't get to the gym, and it's still not "easy" for me. 

Actor4hire...I love the regular elliptical, but this new one I tried had different motion to it, like climbing stairs.

PS to wistful...I'm so with you on feeling better. I first started exercising to deal with anxiety, and it has been the BEST medicine ever. No more panic attacks, no more depression, and no more meds.


----------



## lypeaches

ashmamma84 said:


> Dayum! Ya'll are all hardcore!
> 
> At least compared to my lil stuff, but I'll share anyway.
> 
> 3 days a week I do an hour and a half of bellydance at an intermediate level
> 
> And the other 2 I practive Vanyasa and Hatha yoga.
> 
> The other two days I'm still active (living Chicago forces me to be); walking to and from the subway, etc.
> 
> And I'll be taking up pole dancing next month! Woot! I'm gettin' my big ass up on a pole and droppin' it like it's hot if it kills me!



Ashmamma, I think what you do is way cool! The most important thing is that you do something you like!!! I wish my gym had classes like those!


----------



## Carrie

wistful said:


> I can only currently do about 11,12 minutes of the dvd at a clip but I'm faithfully plugging along and in time I know I'll be able to do more. I felt it was important that I post in this thread, because I wanted to represent those of us who aren't in the greatest shape physically and are slowly and I do mean sloooooowly working our way towards getting in better condition.


Word; I am the poster girl for this! I hope I haven't given anyone the impression that I'm buff or anything, because that is absurdly far from being the case. A few months ago I was in such pain because of my knee arthritis and back issues that I could not walk without a cane. The slightest bit of activity was excrutiatingly painful. Now I'm doing great - the cane is a distant memory, I'm practically pain-free, and I can't wait to go swimming every day, but it all started with teeny little painful, exhausting baby steps. And the bottom line is, any movement and exercise is good for us, so focusing on numbers or time or whatever should really only be meaningful to the person mentioning it, as a token of his/her progress. Know what I mean, jellybean? Anyone who is making any effort at all to get even a little bit of exercise belongs in this thread, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lypeaches

Absolutely. FWIW, it's taken me about 2 years to get to where I am now, and I still have a long way to go. First year I just did swimming pretty much, and in this last year I slowly started adding in weights and cardio. First time I did treadmill I was good for only 10 minutes, at a slow pace... and the elliptical, first time, 5 minutes nearly killed me. But just keep at it, and things WILL improve. 

Just got back from the gym:
45 minutes weights
25 minutes treadmill


----------



## fatgirlflyin

hour of water aerobics and 30 minutes of swimming. Banged my head on the bottom of the pool so went home after that. 

going to a ball game tonight so will be doing lots of walking and climbing the stairs at the stadium.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

a brisk 1/2 mile walk to see ducks


----------



## Actor4hire

Ouch, hope your head is feeling better. 

Everybody is kicking major ass! Whether it be 5 minutes or 5 hours, it is all good! Just keep moving...

60 minutes on the elliptical today! Bummed I didn't hike, but still broke a sweat.


----------



## Actor4hire

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> a brisk 1/2 mile walk to see ducks




LOL! Whatver gets your heart rate up!!


----------



## DeniseW

I can't even get on that damn machine, I'm too short...lol. Butch has tried pushing me up from behind, no go!! It's a cool machine though





Ella Bella said:


> Thanks I'll try that! I know which machine you are talking about, I've tried it a couple of times but it feels so awkward to me that I end up getting off of it just a few minutes after starting.
> 
> We have this stair climbing machine at the gym that I plan on using soon. It looks like its actually stairs that move. Only thing is that the bottom stair disappears! I can just see myself not being able to do it fast enough and falling right off when the bottom one goes under.


----------



## lypeaches

> _ Originally Posted by *Fyreflyintheskye*
> 
> 
> a brisk 1/2 mile walk to see ducks_



Today, a brisk mile and a half walk. 30 minutes.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Actor4hire said:


> LOL! Whatver gets your heart rate up!!



lol Risible... so the part about video games and Kegels were inappropriate for a health forum in re: to exercise? It was meant in jest.


----------



## Carrie

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> lol Risible... so the part about video games and Kegels were inappropriate for a health forum in re: to exercise? It was meant in jest.


This is particularly funny to me, because just the other day my physical therapist was telling me that Kegels are an important part of core-strengthening work, for my lower back. So yeah, they should count as exercise, according to my PT. 

You're still a perv, though, Shar. :batting:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Five mile walk over an hour period because I felt like it. lol


----------



## Actor4hire

I hit up Disneyland today with the fam. Walked my ass off!! (I also ate my ass off)


----------



## tonynyc

My routine is a (strength,cardiovascular and functional workout). I like to change things around so to prevent boredom and staleness.... This is what I did today

*Tony's (Cardiovascular/Strength) routine *

Now the workout studio is medium size and the Dumbbells I use are 45 lbs apiece. The Squat & Press alone is a full body workout. I like Compound Movements since you get to kill two movements in one and allow for a nice Abbreviated Workout.

===================================
*30 minutes (Run/Weightlifting Program) *

*Run 10 laps
10 reps Dumbbell Squat & Press
Run 10 Laps 
10 Reps Dumbbell Shrug & Hammercurl
Run 10 Laps
10 reps Stability Ball or Swiss Ball - Alternate Dumbbell Bench Press
Run 10 Laps 
10 reps Dumbbell Squat & Press 
.
.*

*Repeat the Sequence stop at 30 minutes*


==================================

_*As I sit and write this my lower back is definitely feeling the effects of the workout- in a good way.*_ 


*Youtube Clips of Dumbbell Exercises*

*** Squat & Press nice full body exercise*

Dumbbell Squat & Press

---------------------------------------------------------------------

**** I do a compound movements with the Shrugs and Hammer Curl.
I first do the Shrug - Then the Hammer Cur*l 

Dumbbell Shrug

Dumbbell Hammercurl

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

**** I use an alternate movement for the Bench Presses*

Stability Ball Dumbbell Bench Presses


----------



## lypeaches

No trip to the gym yesterday, so I did a workout at home with my newly purchased dumbells...

35 minutes of mixed stuff, squats, crunches, assorted weight exercises. I'm lame, I don't know the names of most of the exercises, I just do them.


----------



## Carrie

Swimming again this morning, with a few new exercises my prior PT taught me. 

I'm not very good at updating this thread daily. :blush:


----------



## wistful

I'm posting here because I would love to see this thread continue..I managed to do about 11 1/2 minutes of my walking video and I'm pushing myself to move around to music when I have the chance.


----------



## tonynyc

wistful said:


> I'm posting here because I would love to see this thread continue..I managed to do about 11 1/2 minutes of my walking video and I'm pushing myself to move around to music when I have the chance.



Good for you - and as long as you are enjoying the workout that's the best thing 

As for me: Light Workout Yesterday - some stretches for the lower back & shoulder exercises with the bands or tubes. 

15 min- lower back stretch on Swiss Ball
Touch touching (slow 10 reps) 
Good Mornings 10 reps
Some more stretches for the back 
Tube (band Exercises) for Shoulders and Upper back.


----------



## Jon Blaze

First, I used my bullworker. 3-4 exercises per muscle group. Today was upper body minus arms.

After that I threw on my new short narrow weighted vest. I put in twenty pounds (Max is 50; ULTRA MAX is 100 pounds with a 50 pound attachment [Which I don't have yet]). I ran/walked a little over three miles, came back, and ran up to the third floor from the first four times. 

I'm drenched in sweat, and I LIKE IT.


----------



## lypeaches

Wednesday...40 minutes of assorted floor exercises, weights

Thursday.... 50 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## lypeaches

Way to go Wistful!! 

Uhm...let's see...skipped workout yesterday...but I did got to both Costco and Stew Leonards, so that counts for a little bit of walking!!

This morning, I did my home workout, 40 minutes of weights and floor exercises. Have to say, I normally workout in the afternoon or evening, and I MUCH prefer it. My morning muscles just aren't the same, it seemed much harder. Don't think I'll do that again, unless I have to. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Jon Blaze

lypeaches said:


> Way to go Wistful!!
> 
> Uhm...let's see...skipped workout yesterday...but I did got to both Costco and Stew Leonards, so that counts for a little bit of walking!!
> 
> This morning, I did my home workout, 40 minutes of weights and floor exercises. Have to say, I normally workout in the afternoon or evening, and I MUCH prefer it. My morning muscles just aren't the same, it seemed much harder. Don't think I'll do that again, unless I have to. Anyone else experience that?



Definitely. I tend to warm up really well which helps I suppose. I've worked out as early as 3 am, and as late a 11 pm (Not that those are common though ).


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I bonked my head on the bottom of the pool last weekend and took that to mean that maybe I needed a break. So I cooled it down last week and didn't do much.

Out of town this weekend but the hotel has a fitness room. Decided since I was the only one in there this morning that I would try to run, it felt kinda odd but I managed to do it. Only went for a few minutes though as it was really loud and echoing, its on the second floor so I'm sure the people underneath me thought the ceiling was going to fall in on them.

Did 90 minutes on the elliptical, will go swimming a little later.


----------



## Actor4hire

Did the Revlon Run/Walk for a cure today. Ran/Jogged/Walked 5k. 

Glad everybody is still working out!! Keep it going!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am a SPIN class Junkie....I used to have a personal trainer and lifted 2x a week...but that was a long time ago...

heading out to 45-55 minute hard core spin class at 9:15...I just dont have the energy to lift after that....I need to motivate to start lifting again...

I start a biggest loser competition tomorrow at my company....and it's only 8 weeks.so no huge goals there...but i have some long term goals....I am pushing towards *


----------



## Carrie

Swam/did my aqua workout on Friday, goofed off yesterday, and went for a walk at the park this morning. Yay!


----------



## lypeaches

Ella Bella, if 90 minutes on the elliptical is taking it easy, you must be formidable at full strength!! 

Everyone is doing great! Keep up the good work!

I went for a 35 minute walk this morning.


----------



## tonynyc

_*Cardiovascular/strength routine today. Two sets on the Nautilus Equipment. *_

*Nautilus Machines*
*Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (200 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps (50 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps*

*30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets. 
Goal is to get up to 4 sets *


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> _*Cardiovascular/strength routine today. Two sets on the Nautilus Equipment. *_
> 
> *Nautilus Machines*
> *Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Rowing (200 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> Triceps (50 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
> Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps*
> 
> *30-60 second rest between sets
> Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.
> Goal is to get up to 4 sets *



curious how long those sets all took? I am just starting to get back into lifting....I do 4-5 45 minute spin classes a week...and am trying to figure out how I can find time to make for lifting...and what I can do...I like the idea of cardio / lifting...cause i might knock out a day of cardio for JUST THAT...


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> curious how long those sets all took? I am just starting to get back into lifting....I do 4-5 45 minute spin classes a week...and am trying to figure out how I can find time to make for lifting...and what I can do...I like the idea of cardio / lifting...cause i might knock out a day of cardio for JUST THAT...



*
Hi HDANGEL15:

It took me about 15-20 minutes to complete each set. Now when I do this workout; I don't do any running at all. Now when there are days that I do running on the Elliptical Machine and go through my weights - if it's on the Nautilus ( I would use the entire stack-which only goes to 250lbs) for sets (lower-reps 10-15 reps).

If I do strength training with Dumbbells - it varies from (60-100 lbs.) for reps pending on the exercise.

For cable work it's bike innertubes 
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> *
> Hi HDANGEL15:
> 
> It took me about 15-20 minutes to complete each set. Now when I do this workout; I don't do any running at all. Now when there are days that I do running on the Elliptical Machine and go through my weights - if it's on the Nautilus ( I would use the entire stack-which only goes to 250lbs) for sets (lower-reps 10-15 reps).
> 
> If I do strength training with Dumbbells - it varies from (60-100 lbs.) for reps pending on the exercise.
> 
> For cable work it's bike innertubes
> *




wow very interesting....and I like the idea...I might talk to one of my friends to formulate a few cardio/lifting workouts to work into my schedule...I love it...thanks ((TONY))


----------



## olwen

Sunday, made it late to the gym so missed pilates. Did, 20 minutes of stretching, 2 sets of leg lifts, 10 reps each, 20 minutes on the elliptical, attempted to do hatha yoga again after a year of trying. Had to quit 30 minutes in due to knee pain. That class just doesn't work for fat people. So I couldn't do the total body conditioning class right after. My plan was to take 3 classes in a row for three hours, instead I only worked out for about 70 minutes. 

Tuesday is tai chi.


----------



## Carrie

Pool-time again today and did my strength/resistance training in there as usual, but instead of laps I did a deep water aerobics class, which was great. I'm continually striving to find new ways to move my body in the pool, so I keep making progress.


----------



## HDANGEL15

olwen said:


> Sunday, made it late to the gym so missed pilates. Did, 20 minutes of stretching, 2 sets of leg lifts, 10 reps each, 20 minutes on the elliptical, attempted to do hatha yoga again after a year of trying. Had to quit 30 minutes in due to knee pain. That class just doesn't work for fat people. So I couldn't do the total body conditioning class right after. My plan was to take 3 classes in a row for three hours, instead I only worked out for about 70 minutes.
> 
> Tuesday is tai chi.



((Olwen))) that's awesome work anyways....focus on what you DID accomplish, not what you didn't...pat yourself on the back...and strive for a little more next time...Hatha yoga is very very strenuous....good work 



Carrie said:


> Pool-time again today and did my strength/resistance training in there as usual, but instead of laps I did a deep water aerobics class, which was great. I'm continually striving to find new ways to move my body in the pool, so I keep making progress.



I am envious of you with the pool workouts..I would love that as an alternative to cross train.....lucky girl


----------



## lypeaches

Olwen, seriously, I'm impressed! I can only take about 1 1/2 hours of anything, and I hardly ever do that. I just try to take it slow and steady...minimum 30 minutes, usually 45, sometimes an hour, or an hour and a 1/4 if I do both weights and cardio in one day. 

Carrie, count me in as one of the jealous ones too! I can't wait until our lake opens up so I can get back in the water. 

40 minutes of weights and floor exercises at home (I'm working long hours these days, so I'm doing more stuff at home, less at the gym right now). I use 8 lb. weights, which seems wimpy, but they're hard for me.

Can someone help me with the names of these moves??

5 minutes warm up (walking in place, knee lifts, dancing, whatever)
3 sets of 8 of squat/curl/lifts (anybody have a name for that move?)
3 sets of 12 of assisted lunges (hanging on to edge of counter for balance)
3 sets of 8 of butterflies? ( stand with arms hanging at sides, and lift them straight out to shoulder heigth at the sides)
3 sets of 15 of rowing things ?(on all fours on the floor, lifting weight by lifting elbow back up toward ceiling)
3 sets of 15 of shoulder press? (elbows out to the side, shoulder height, weights up, then lifting them up to meet in the center over your head)
3 sets of 15 of tricep? (both arms straight above head, holding one weight with both hands, then bending elbows back, then straightening)
3 sets of 15 of bench press, on the floor, combined with holding my legs a few inches from the floor while doing the set.
3 sets of 15 of bicep curls, combined with doing a semi squat to hit the quads
3 sets of 12 crunches, sometimes

So, for you pro's out there...is there a glaring hole in my routine? Can you help me out with names?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nothing big today.

I threw on my vest with 50 pounds, and did some basic bodyweight exercises. Quite the sweat, and I liked.


----------



## tonynyc

*Hi LyPeaches: I've added my comments on each exercise highlighted in blue.
Perhaps others can chime in and offer suggestions. I'm no expert-but, here are some of my thoughts.

Your routine seems fine. I notice that you are repeating the movements in Exercise 2 & 9. 
I see you are doing a good deal of sets and reps.
Are you using a combination of weights? machines? Since your leg muscles are strong - you might want to check using a leg press machine.


You also might want to split your routine in that you do your lower body one day and upper body the other. For example (Mon-Thur. Lower Body Exercises)
(Tues-Fri Upper Body Exercises). 


Also you might want to change your routine every 8-12weeks to prevent boredom.
* 
=============================================
*1. 5 minutes warm up (walking in place, knee lifts, dancing, whatever)

2. 3 sets of 8 of squat/curl/lifts (anybody have a name for that move?)
*** I'm guessing combo movement with dumbbells? you first do the squat or deep knee bends - then the arm curl movement.

3. 3 sets of 12 of assisted lunges (hanging on to edge of counter for balance)

4. 3 sets of 8 of butterflies? ( stand with arms hanging at sides, and lift them straight out to shoulder heigth at the sides)
*** I guessing Front Raises with Dumbbells 


5. 3 sets of 15 of rowing things ?(on all fours on the floor, lifting weight by lifting elbow back up toward ceiling)
*** Rows - are you on a Bench or Machine 


6. 3 sets of 15 of shoulder press? (elbows out to the side, shoulder height, weights up, then lifting them up to meet in the center over your head)
*** Shoulder Press (Dumbbells or Barbells or Machine) 

7. 3 sets of 15 of tricep? (both arms straight above head, holding one weight with both hands, then bending elbows back, then straightening)
*** Tricep Press with Dumbell

8. 3 sets of 15 of bench press, on the floor, combined with holding my legs a few inches from the floor while doing the set.
*** Bench Press or Floor Press (since Bench is not being used)

9. 3 sets of 15 of bicep curls, combined with doing a semi squat to hit the quads
*** Combo Exercise Squat & Curls - same movement as Exercise # 2?

3 sets of 12 crunches, sometimes*
===========================


----------



## Carrie

Just did some walking today.


----------



## tonynyc

As for my workout - plenty of stretches and working some techniques. No weights today


----------



## olwen

HDANGEL15 said:


> ((Olwen))) that's awesome work anyways....focus on what you DID accomplish, not what you didn't...pat yourself on the back...and strive for a little more next time...Hatha yoga is very very strenuous....good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am envious of you with the pool workouts..I would love that as an alternative to cross train.....lucky girl




Thanks, that does make me feel better. I felt like such a failure after those 30 minutes. I just couldn't do another whatever it was we were doing on our knees, and my knees are still really sore.  Next week, I'll skip the yoga and use that hour for cardio instead. 



lypeaches said:


> Olwen, seriously, I'm impressed! I can only take about 1 1/2 hours of anything, and I hardly ever do that. I just try to take it slow and steady...minimum 30 minutes, usually 45, sometimes an hour, or an hour and a 1/4 if I do both weights and cardio in one day.
> 
> Thanks. :blush:
> 
> Carrie, count me in as one of the jealous ones too! I can't wait until our lake opens up so I can get back in the water.
> 
> 40 minutes of weights and floor exercises at home (I'm working long hours these days, so I'm doing more stuff at home, less at the gym right now). I use 8 lb. weights, which seems wimpy, but they're hard for me.
> 
> Can someone help me with the names of these moves??
> 
> 5 minutes warm up (walking in place, knee lifts, dancing, whatever)
> 3 sets of 8 of squat/curl/lifts (anybody have a name for that move?)
> not sure what you are doing exactly, but if you bend at the knees while standing up, then they are indeed squats. If you're lying on the floor face down and lifting your legs at the knee, then they are hamstring curls.
> 
> 3 sets of 12 of assisted lunges (hanging on to edge of counter for balance)
> yep, lunges.
> 
> 3 sets of 8 of butterflies? ( stand with arms hanging at sides, and lift them straight out to shoulder heigth at the sides)
> I'm not sure, but I think those are called lateral lifts
> 
> 3 sets of 15 of rowing things ?(on all fours on the floor, lifting weight by lifting elbow back up toward ceiling)
> yep, it's called a row I think.
> 
> 3 sets of 15 of shoulder press? (elbows out to the side, shoulder height, weights up, then lifting them up to meet in the center over your head)
> shoulder press sounds right to me
> 
> 3 sets of 15 of tricep? (both arms straight above head, holding one weight with both hands, then bending elbows back, then straightening)
> tricep curls
> 
> 3 sets of 15 of bench press, on the floor, combined with holding my legs a few inches from the floor while doing the set.
> yes, bench press. If you're using 8lb weights then the position you're in with your feet up should be okay. If you decide to increase to 10lb or 15lb weights, keep your feet planted on the floor so you don't injure your back.
> 
> 3 sets of 15 of bicep curls, combined with doing a semi squat to hit the quads
> 3 sets of 12 crunches, sometimes
> 
> So, for you pro's out there...is there a glaring hole in my routine? Can you help me out with names?



Looks like you don't have anything for your calves or your glutes, your hip flexors, or for your lower back, and not enough for your abs or lats. 

For your calves you can do 3 sets of 10-15 of just standing on the balls of your feet for a few seconds at a time. 

For your abs and lats, you can do the kinds of crunches where you touch the hand to the opposite knee. You could also get a resistance ball and do crunches while sitting on the ball. It helps to focus your abs more since you also have to balance. It's also easier to target upper and lower abs that way. 3 sets of 8 - 10 or 10-15

For your lower back (and hamstrings) you can do deadlifts - just bend slowly at the waist towards your ankle, but don't bend all the way down and don't come all the way up. Stop where you feel the most tension. If you use the 8lb weights, try to keep them even on the way down. If it hurts to keep your legs straight you can bend your knees slightly. 3 sets of 10.

For your glutes and hip flexors (inside of your thighs) you can do side, back and front leg lifts while standing or while lying on the floor. (I find them harder to do while lying on the floor.) If you do them lying on the floor then you can add a bunch of other things. 1) Lie on your side, and with the top leg, swing your leg around like you're drawing a huge circle while keeping your legs straight, then reverse it. 2) You can also do a sort of tap. Lie on your side and with the top leg, tap the floor in front twice with your foot and then tap the floor behind twice. 3) Then you can take the top leg, lift it up a few inches and make a circle with your leg, like you are using your foot to wipe a dinner plate with a rag. You can do 2 sets of 10 each for all of them. To make all those harder, you can wear some ankle weights. This is all stuff we do in pilates btw.

Eeek, I hope all of that is easy to follow. Oh and let us know how that works for you if you try any of it.


----------



## olwen

Ella Bella said:


> Thanks I'll try that! I know which machine you are talking about, I've tried it a couple of times but it feels so awkward to me that I end up getting off of it just a few minutes after starting.
> 
> We have this stair climbing machine at the gym that I plan on using soon. It looks like its actually stairs that move. Only thing is that the bottom stair disappears! I can just see myself not being able to do it fast enough and falling right off when the bottom one goes under.





lypeaches said:


> That machine scares me. I've been eyeballing it.



OMG, that machine is scary. I tried it once. I stepped on the bottom step and it started moving downwards. It took a huge effort to climb onto it and once I was on it, the slowest setting was too fast for me.  Never tried that again. The stair climber where you feet just move up and down was way easier, but it's rough on my knees so I stay away from it.


----------



## olwen

wistful said:


> I'm pretty much in awe of how much exercise some of you are doing!! :bow: Just fantastic!.Lately, I've been working out to one of Lesley Sansone's walking dvds and even though I've only been doing it for a bit less than two weeks, I already feel the difference in my level of fitness.I feel so much better physically and mentally it's unreal. I can only currently do about 11,12 minutes of the dvd at a clip but I'm faithfully plugging along and in time I know I'll be able to do more. I felt it was important that I post in this thread, because I wanted to represent those of us who aren't in the greatest shape physically and are slowly and I do mean sloooooowly working our way towards getting in better condition.There's no shame in having to start a fitness program off with lighter exercise and with movement *anything* is better than nothing.Keep moving!



The way you're doing it is perfect. When I first started working out three? years ago, the treadmill was murder. I couldn't go fast at all. The slowest speed is 1.2 and that was too fast, but I kept at it and one day I noticed that speed was too slow, so I upped it to 1.4 then 1.6 and so on. It took about 4 months for me to get that far too. I had a trainer who wanted me to go faster and I refused. Glad I did too. I think if I had tried to push myself before I was ready I'd have given up on exercise altogether.


----------



## Actor4hire

Started with a new trainer yesterday. 30 min of core work!!! I am so F-ing sore!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*On Monday I spent about 20 minutes doing skull crushers, tricept pulldowns and overheads....some chest work and not enough bicept work......after a long long long stretch of NOT LIFTING...and I forgot how sore I could get....just from 3 sets of reps of each...........LOVE THE PAIN..more today*:happy:


----------



## Carrie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *On Monday I spent about 20 minutes doing skull crushers, tricept pulldowns and overheads....some chest work and not enough bicept work......after a long long long stretch of NOT LIFTING...and I forgot how sore I could get....just from 3 sets of reps of each...........LOVE THE PAIN..more today*:happy:


Oooh, you're a workout masochist like me, sweet.  

More pool stuff this morning! Started working with my 10 lb. ankle weights.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Olwen and Tonynyc for your replies, I really appreciate it...I'm slammed with work today, will respond in more detail tomorrow.

yesterday did 40 minutes elliptical.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Olwen and Tonynyc for your replies, I really appreciate it...I'm slammed with work today, will respond in more detail tomorrow.
> 
> yesterday did 40 minutes elliptical.



*No problem - hopefully others can chime in with even more ideas....

**Now if you are pressed for time- you could always do an abbreviated workout.

2 sets 10reps Dumbbell Squats and Shoulder Press

(This would be a compound movement- you workout all your major muscles in one exercise)

=================================

As for me - day off - my acheing muscles needed the rest  

*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Morning PT-

1 400 m dash
Then- Jailhouse pushups (Pushup, knee to chest, pushup, other knee to chest, rinse, repeat)
1 300 m dash
Then- 20 bodyweight squats
2 200 m dash
Then - Crunches, and mountain climbers
2 100 m dashes

Work, lunch, nap, then:
I did two miles of intervals with 20 pounds in the vest. I did a couple chair salutations (Basically sitting without a chair and your legs close together), and I ran up the stairs a few times afterwards. All I have left is a couple one legged salutations and I'm done. The sweatpants I'm wearing had my legs 'a burnin'. Hehe


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Olwen and Tonynyc for your replies, I really appreciate it...I'm slammed with work today, will respond in more detail tomorrow.
> 
> yesterday did 40 minutes elliptical.



You're welcome. 



tonynyc said:


> *No problem - hopefully others can chime in with even more ideas....
> 
> **Now if you are pressed for time- you could always do an abbreviated workout.
> 
> 2 sets 10reps Dumbbell Squats and Shoulder Press
> 
> (This would be a compound movement- you workout all your major muscles in one exercise)
> 
> =================================
> 
> As for me - day off - my acheing muscles needed the rest
> 
> *




Once my knees stop hurting I'm going to try that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*TRied an abbreviated workout with bicepts and back, 3 sets of reps each (2 exercises)...then an intense 50 minute spin class....my heart rate stays up so long...and I continue to sweat ..for a while. I wish I could figure out how to eat more...and not be afraid to eat enough...but I am really wanting to lose right now....BUT I am told if i don't eat enough, I won't lose....sounds like a vicious circle*:doh:


----------



## Risible

This is a great thread, people! Make it to ten pages and I'll stick it.

/happy mod


----------



## HDANGEL15

Carrie said:


> Oooh, you're a workout masochist like me, sweet.
> 
> More pool stuff this morning! Started working with my 10 lb. ankle weights.


 YUPPPPPPPERS...it's my healthy ADDICTION...like you seem to swim everyday..I spin most every day....balance doesn't exist for me when it comes to the gym..it's just a part of my life (a necessary one).

Furthermore, I am pretty upset.. I have gotten on 2 HBP meds in the last 6 months, and just had Cholesterol Medicine added to that. I really want to lose 35# and see if this will stop my need for meds, and make my knees MUCH less achier....one day at a time though


----------



## olwen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TRied an abbreviated workout with bicepts and back, 3 sets of reps each (2 exercises)...then an intense 50 minute spin class....my heart rate stays up so long...and I continue to sweat ..for a while. I wish I could figure out how to eat more...and not be afraid to eat enough...but I am really wanting to lose right now....BUT I am told if i don't eat enough, I won't lose....sounds like a vicious circle*:doh:



Here's the trick. Listen to your body. If you're craving protein then eat it. If you're craving carbs then eat that too. Eating more will give you energy to workout, and your body will learn to process the energy more efficiently. It means, better workouts. If you do gain, then it will likely be muscle. So eat and be merry.


----------



## occowboysfan94

Great post thought Id share my workout regimen:

Sunday - I work Upper Body Chest, back, shoulders, biceps and triceps

Monday - I wake up do 20 mins of cardio on stationary bike, after work go to the gym for 30 mins walk/run on treadmill.

Tuesday -This time I work Lower Body, quads, hammy's, calves and abs

Wednesday - same as Monday

Thursday- Same as Sunday

Friday - Same as Monday and Wednesday

Saturdays - Free Day! No workout and I pig out.

One week I work upper body twice and the next week I alternate and work lower body twice.


----------



## Carrie

Swimsies again today.


----------



## lypeaches

Hi Tony, I put my replies in green. 



tonynyc said:


> *Hi LyPeaches: I've added my comments on each exercise highlighted in blue.
> Perhaps others can chime in and offer suggestions. I'm no expert-but, here are some of my thoughts.
> 
> Your routine seems fine. I notice that you are repeating the movements in Exercise 2 & 9.
> I see you are doing a good deal of sets and reps.
> Are you using a combination of weights? machines? Since your leg muscles are strong - you might want to check using a leg press machine.
> Hmmm, you're right! 2 and 9 are sort of the same thing. This is just my home workout with my 8 lb dumbells. Normally I go to the gym and do a combo of machines and dumbells, but this month my schedule is extra heavy, so I can't get there as normal, so I'm just trying to make something up to get me through. I don't want to buy a bunch of dumbells for home, I really prefer going to the gym when possible.
> 
> 
> You also might want to split your routine in that you do your lower body one day and upper body the other. For example (Mon-Thur. Lower Body Exercises)
> (Tues-Fri Upper Body Exercises).
> You know, I tried that way for awhile and I hated it! I don't know why, I just didn't feel like I worked out when I only did one part of the body at a time. I've found I prefer to alternate weight days with cardio days. It may not be the best, but it's what feels good to me. I figure I'm not training for a competition or anything, so I don't really care if I don't do it "perfect"! lol
> 
> 
> Also you might want to change your routine every 8-12weeks to prevent boredom.
> *
> =============================================
> *1. 5 minutes warm up (walking in place, knee lifts, dancing, whatever)
> 
> 2. 3 sets of 8 of squat/curl/lifts (anybody have a name for that move?)
> *** I'm guessing combo movement with dumbbells? you first do the squat or deep knee bends - then the arm curl movement.
> So you just call this a combo movement? dang, I wanted something fancy , yes I do this with dumbells
> 
> 3. 3 sets of 12 of assisted lunges (hanging on to edge of counter for balance)
> 
> 4. 3 sets of 8 of butterflies? ( stand with arms hanging at sides, and lift them straight out to shoulder heigth at the sides)
> *** I guessing Front Raises with Dumbbells
> Nope...just looked this up, and apparently it's called a dumbell deltoid lateral raise! But thanks, you gave me a clue as to what to search for...
> 
> 
> 5. 3 sets of 15 of rowing things ?(on all fours on the floor, lifting weight by lifting elbow back up toward ceiling)
> *** Rows - are you on a Bench or Machine
> This is my home workout, so I'm actually kneeling on a big chair that I have, like it was a bench
> 
> 
> 6. 3 sets of 15 of shoulder press? (elbows out to the side, shoulder height, weights up, then lifting them up to meet in the center over your head)
> *** Shoulder Press (Dumbbells or Barbells or Machine)
> 
> 7. 3 sets of 15 of tricep? (both arms straight above head, holding one weight with both hands, then bending elbows back, then straightening)
> *** Tricep Press with Dumbell
> 
> 8. 3 sets of 15 of bench press, on the floor, combined with holding my legs a few inches from the floor while doing the set.
> *** Bench Press or Floor Press (since Bench is not being used)
> 
> 9. 3 sets of 15 of bicep curls, combined with doing a semi squat to hit the quads
> *** Combo Exercise Squat & Curls - same movement as Exercise # 2?
> 
> 3 sets of 12 crunches, sometimes*
> ===========================


----------



## lypeaches

olwen said:


> Thanks, that does make me feel better. I felt like such a failure after those 30 minutes. I just couldn't do another whatever it was we were doing on our knees, and my knees are still really sore.  Next week, I'll skip the yoga and use that hour for cardio instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you don't have anything for your calves or your glutes, your hip flexors, or for your lower back, and not enough for your abs or lats.
> 
> For your calves you can do 3 sets of 10-15 of just standing on the balls of your feet for a few seconds at a time.
> 
> For your abs and lats, you can do the kinds of crunches where you touch the hand to the opposite knee. You could also get a resistance ball and do crunches while sitting on the ball. It helps to focus your abs more since you also have to balance. It's also easier to target upper and lower abs that way. 3 sets of 8 - 10 or 10-15
> 
> For your lower back (and hamstrings) you can do deadlifts - just bend slowly at the waist towards your ankle, but don't bend all the way down and don't come all the way up. Stop where you feel the most tension. If you use the 8lb weights, try to keep them even on the way down. If it hurts to keep your legs straight you can bend your knees slightly. 3 sets of 10.
> 
> For your glutes and hip flexors (inside of your thighs) you can do side, back and front leg lifts while standing or while lying on the floor. (I find them harder to do while lying on the floor.) If you do them lying on the floor then you can add a bunch of other things. 1) Lie on your side, and with the top leg, swing your leg around like you're drawing a huge circle while keeping your legs straight, then reverse it. 2) You can also do a sort of tap. Lie on your side and with the top leg, tap the floor in front twice with your foot and then tap the floor behind twice. 3) Then you can take the top leg, lift it up a few inches and make a circle with your leg, like you are using your foot to wipe a dinner plate with a rag. You can do 2 sets of 10 each for all of them. To make all those harder, you can wear some ankle weights. This is all stuff we do in pilates btw.
> 
> Eeek, I hope all of that is easy to follow. Oh and let us know how that works for you if you try any of it.



Hi Olwen,

OK...I'm going to print this out and try these. I do have lower back / hip issues, so I'm always a little leery of anything twisting, but I know that it would be good to strengthen those muscles too. Thanks for taking the time out to describe them for me! I'll report back.


----------



## tonynyc

occowboysfan94 said:


> Great post thought Id share my workout regimen:
> 
> Sunday - I work Upper Body Chest, back, shoulders, biceps and triceps
> 
> Monday - I wake up do 20 mins of cardio on stationary bike, after work go to the gym for 30 mins walk/run on treadmill.
> 
> Tuesday -This time I work Lower Body, quads, hammy's, calves and abs
> 
> Wednesday - same as Monday
> 
> Thursday- Same as Sunday
> 
> Friday - Same as Monday and Wednesday
> 
> Saturdays - Free Day! No workout and I pig out.
> 
> One week I work upper body twice and the next week I alternate and work lower body twice.




*Welcome OCCOWBOYSFAN94: 

Always good to squeeze in a Free Day with your workout routine. Makes it seem like a well deserved reward. Kudos on your Monday workout and getting both an AM and PM session *



Carrie said:


> Swimsies again today.



*Hi Carrie: I have a feeling that as we approach the "dog days" of summer - your pool workouts will seem all the more inviting. Lucky you*


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Hi Olwen,
> 
> OK...I'm going to print this out and try these. I do have lower back / hip issues, so I'm always a little leery of anything twisting, but I know that it would be good to strengthen those muscles too. Thanks for taking the time out to describe them for me! I'll report back.



*Yep Yep Yep - you definitely want to strengthen your core - especially if you are doing any Shoulder Pressing movements. Just be very gentle with those stretches and as others said listen to your body. *

=========================================

*Nothing Spectacular today - did a some Upper Body Exercises with the "Bollinger Power Twister" *







*Picked one exercise and just did 10sets /10 reps ( workout lasted 10-15 minutes)*


----------



## HDANGEL15

olwen said:


> Here's the trick. Listen to your body. If you're craving protein then eat it. If you're craving carbs then eat that too. Eating more will give you energy to workout, and your body will learn to process the energy more efficiently. It means, better workouts. If you do gain, then it will likely be muscle. So eat and be merry.



*Thanks ((olwen))) for your thoughtful replies and input..I am told when I am done, Like last nite POWER HOUR of INTENSE SPINNING...I am starving and sweating for so long after, I don't even shower because I will continue sweating from that intense workout....I did eat a little more...so yah yesterday was POWER HOUR of spinning...and the most intense workout of the week...*


----------



## Carrie

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Carrie: I have a feeling that as we approach the "dog days" of summer - your pool workouts will seem all the more inviting. Lucky you*


Tony, I wish that were true, but since it's an indoor heated pool, I think it's probably going to be a bit of a drag when the weather gets very hot, and not really refreshing at all. I have to do the heated pool, though, or my sad creaky knees will revolt on me. I'm trying to broaden my exercise horizons for variety and muscle surprise, though, including using my recumbent bike here at home which, coincidentally, sits *right* in front of a big window a/c. So at least I can do that on non-pool days and get that cool York Peppermint Patty feeling.


----------



## Jon Blaze

7.45 miles on the stationary bike this morning. I'll do round two after lunch and everything.


----------



## lypeaches

Yesterday I got to the gym, so did about 45 minutes of weights on machines (to fill in those holes in my home workout!)
3 sets of 15 reps

ab cruncher - 65 lb
leg press 100 lbs
leg curl 35? lbs
machine for calves 55 lbs
long row 50 lbs
peck deck (my favorite!) 40 lbs
tricep cable pull 50 lbs?
lat pull down 65 lbs

plus warm up on treadmill and some assisted squats (squats while leaning against a ball on the wall)


----------



## lypeaches

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks ((olwen))) for your thoughtful replies and input..I am told when I am done, Like last nite POWER HOUR of INTENSE SPINNING...I am starving and sweating for so long after, I don't even shower because I will continue sweating from that intense workout....I did eat a little more...so yah yesterday was POWER HOUR of spinning...and the most intense workout of the week...*



HDAngel, I've always wondered...what is the difference between spinning and just using a stationary bike? I realize it's probably light years different, but would love to hear you describe how it's different.


----------



## comperic2003

Thursday-May 14 

Deadlift
1 set 15 reps 145lbs
1 set 10 reps 185lbs
1 set 7 reps 225lbs
1 set 5 reps 275lbs
2 sets 3 reps 315lbs
2 sets 3 reps 365lbs
1 sets 3 reps 405lbs

Cable Row
2 sets 10 reps 100lbs
6 sets 6 reps 150lbs

Glute Ham Raise
3 sets 10 reps (bodyweight)

Face Pull
3 sets 15 reps 30lbs


----------



## comperic2003

olwen said:


> Here's the trick. Listen to your body. If you're craving protein then eat it. If you're craving carbs then eat that too. Eating more will give you energy to workout, and your body will learn to process the energy more efficiently. It means, better workouts. If you do gain, then it will likely be muscle. So eat and be merry.



Granted, eating something is better than not eating anything--especially before a workout--but honestly, if you are not consuming protein and carbs before and especially after a workout, you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## comperic2003

olwen said:


> For your lower back (and hamstrings) you can do deadlifts - just bend slowly at the waist towards your ankle, but don't bend all the way down and don't come all the way up. Stop where you feel the most tension. If you use the 8lb weights, try to keep them even on the way down. If it hurts to keep your legs straight you can bend your knees slightly. 3 sets of 10.



I doubt most people on this site are gonna load up a barbell and deadlift, but your description of the exercise is incorrect. What you are talking about is more similar to a stiff legged deadlift. It sounds like nitpicking but the differences between the exercises in terms of safety, effectiveness and form are enourmous.


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> Thursday-May 14
> 
> Deadlift
> 1 set 15 reps 145lbs
> 1 set 10 reps 185lbs
> 1 set 7 reps 225lbs
> 1 set 5 reps 275lbs
> 2 sets 3 reps 315lbs
> 2 sets 3 reps 365lbs
> 1 sets 3 reps 405lbs
> 
> Cable Row
> 2 sets 10 reps 100lbs
> 6 sets 6 reps 150lbs
> 
> Glute Ham Raise
> 3 sets 10 reps (bodyweight)
> 
> Face Pull
> 3 sets 15 reps 30lbs


============================

*Kudos to you- Killer Deadlift routine - one of the best exercises and definitely a full body workout there.*
-------------------------
*My Workout Today*

*
1. Lower Back Stretches on a Swiss Ball (held the position for 15minutes)
*

*YouTube Clip which explains the movement *

Back Ball Stretch

*2. Hammer Curls with 45lbs Dumbbell : 2 sets 10 reps
(wrapped a small towel around the dumbbell handle- cheap alternative to thick handled dumbbell "great for gripping power" )*

*3. Kenpo form work (40 minutes) * 
=============================================


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Hi Olwen,
> 
> OK...I'm going to print this out and try these. I do have lower back / hip issues, so I'm always a little leery of anything twisting, but I know that it would be good to strengthen those muscles too. Thanks for taking the time out to describe them for me! I'll report back.



Cool. I'm eager to know.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks ((olwen))) for your thoughtful replies and input..I am told when I am done, Like last nite POWER HOUR of INTENSE SPINNING...I am starving and sweating for so long after, I don't even shower because I will continue sweating from that intense workout....I did eat a little more...so yah yesterday was POWER HOUR of spinning...and the most intense workout of the week...*



Aww, You're welcome. Right back atcha. That does sound intense. See how having the energy to workout makes the difference?



lypeaches said:


> HDAngel, I've always wondered...what is the difference between spinning and just using a stationary bike? I realize it's probably light years different, but would love to hear you describe how it's different.



Ha. That's a good question. 



comperic2003 said:


> Granted, eating something is better than not eating anything--especially before a workout--but honestly, if you are not consuming protein and carbs before and especially after a workout, you are shooting yourself in the foot.



You don't mean eat right before a workout right? I'd have to wait at least an hour or two before working out after eating. Cramps during a lift are def not good. That's just me tho.


----------



## olwen

comperic2003 said:


> I doubt most people on this site are gonna load up a barbell and deadlift, but your description of the exercise is incorrect. What you are talking about is more similar to a stiff legged deadlift. It sounds like nitpicking but the differences between the exercises in terms of safety, effectiveness and form are enourmous.



Ah stiff legged deadlifts then.

Some of us do and can, and someone could try for the first time. Way to support us dude.


----------



## Jon Blaze

1.5 mile walk with max vest. I was going to do more, but the weather just got worse and worse as I walked. 

Still about 8 miles of stuff today with the bike ride though.


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> *Kudos to you- Killer Deadlift routine - one of the best exercises and definitely a full body workout there.*



Thanks. My long femurs put me at a serious biomechanical disadvantage when it comes to the deadlift, so, I gotta warmup a ton and activate my glutes as much as possible to spare my back and keep my quads from taking over.


----------



## comperic2003

olwen said:


> You don't mean eat right before a workout right? I'd have to wait at least an hour or two before working out after eating. Cramps during a lift are def not good. That's just me tho.



If I am eating a solid meal before a workout, I will consume that meal 2 hours before working out. If I am consuming a liquid meal, 30-45 minutes is usually enough time.




olwen said:


> Ah stiff legged deadlifts then.



Romain deadlifts would be an even better alternative.


----------



## HDANGEL15

lypeaches said:


> HDAngel, I've always wondered...what is the difference between spinning and just using a stationary bike? I realize it's probably light years different, but would love to hear you describe how it's different.



*Good question! I have been avidly spinning for probably 2 years, as an alternative to eliptical or treadmill or stationery bike. It involves an instructor and usually 15 spin bikes (not really any different then stationery) in a TOO SMALL room with LOUD MUSIC and a very very MOTIVATEd instructor. WE do a warm up, then it's a combination of hill climbs (varying tension), racing, sprints, believe it or not serious CORE WORK. GOod form is equally important here as anywhere in the gym. Good form in spin class means really using your abs to not bounce all over the place. I included a few vids to help. I have heard some gyms have vids of lemond and great racers, and you race up the hill and down right along with them, although I have never tried that (for those at home with a spin bike) You could use your own bike on a wind trainer, and vary gears and save the $, but I NEED and enjoy the motivation of a great trainer. I am good friends with all of my instructors. WE SWEAT OUR ASSES off, although I am easily 50# overweight, I work right along with very fit people, so I have to believe, if I stick with this, diet, and weight training, I will see some serious results one day soon *.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRzTATrG70o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-5yQJ0nPN8


----------



## HDANGEL15

comperic2003 said:


> If I am eating a solid meal before a workout, I will consume that meal 2 hours before working out. If I am consuming a liquid meal, 30-45 minutes is usually enough time.



*AGREED,I usually have a banana and 10-15 almonds 3 hours before an intense workout, and even a 100 calorie bag of popcorn up to an hour before. i was totally running out of energy for the last workouts, until I added the almonds and popcorn, simple variations in diet like this, really make a difference, at least for me. I also enjoy the energy drinks ABB offers http://www.americanbodybuilding.com/ although I have to admit, this should come under I CONFESS....i tried a ROCKSTAR ENERGY SHOT http://www.rockstar69.com/product.php?pdt=11 and although they all take pretty much like piss...this had a walloping kick for my workout *


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> Oh give me a break. Regardless of weight or fitness, the overwhelming majority of people do not deadlift. That is why I said that. Walk into a non powerlifting gym and look how many people bench or curl compared to how many people deadlift.



*Comperic2003:

I think the point of this thread is just a discussion on daily routines,tips ,support, share ideas. I think it's just great to see Dimmers do any exercise be it (walking, swimming, lifting , martial arts, yoga) etc. It's about improving the quality of life not a 'competition' in that ... "Well I Deadlift and others don't so they are less fit." Not sure if that is your intention;but, that's one conclusion that can be interpreted.

A simple statement like: "I enjoy Deadlifting- it's not a popular exercise;but, here are some of the benefits and if you can incorporate them into your routine how it 'might' help". 

Personally, I enjoy lifting weights and martial arts ; yet I know some martial artist that could care less about weight lifting. I know one practitioner that hates running; but, like to spar as the "cardiovascular exercise" of choice. Doesn't make these folks make less fit-No, they just adapted to what works for them. 

So you like to "Deadlift" again kudos to you;but, whether or not someone chooses to Dead lift or not is their choice. It doesn't make them any less fit. 

The "merits" and "popularity" of the Deadlift is a separate topic. In addition, you can walk into many gyms and for a variety of reason (lack of interest, insurance, space) etc. you don't see folks practicing the Olympic Lifts (Snatches, Clean & Jerks). 
*


=============================

*
MY Workout for Today

"Cardio and Good Eats"

Taking a nice long walk later today at the Annual 

'9th Avenue Food Festival" 

*


----------



## comperic2003

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AGREED,I usually have a banana and 10-15 almonds 3 hours before an intense workout, and even a 100 calorie bag of popcorn up to an hour before. i was totally running out of energy for the last workouts, until I added the almonds and popcorn, simple variations in diet like this, really make a difference, at least for me. I also enjoy the energy drinks ABB offers http://www.americanbodybuilding.com/ although I have to admit, this should come under I CONFESS....i tried a ROCKSTAR ENERGY SHOT http://www.rockstar69.com/product.php?pdt=11 and although they all take pretty much like piss...this had a walloping kick for my workout *



As I said before, any food is better than no food, but you should try to incorporate a good quality protein before a workout. Ideally, you would drop the almonds, add a protein and carb source where for every 1g or protein consumed prior to working out, you consume 2g of carbs.


----------



## HDANGEL15

comperic2003 said:


> add a protein and carb source where for every 1g or protein consumed prior to working out, you consume 2g of carbs.



*SOME EXAMPLES please?*


----------



## comperic2003

HDANGEL15 said:


> *SOME EXAMPLES please?*



Perhaps that was unclear. I did not mean any one food that had 1g of protein for every 2g of carbs, I meant a combination of foods. Say 20g of protein from milk or eggs or chicken or beef and 40g of carbs from pasta or rice or a potato or fruit or bread etc.


----------



## olwen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AGREED,I usually have a banana and 10-15 almonds 3 hours before an intense workout, and even a 100 calorie bag of popcorn up to an hour before. i was totally running out of energy for the last workouts, until I added the almonds and popcorn, simple variations in diet like this, really make a difference, at least for me. I also enjoy the energy drinks ABB offers http://www.americanbodybuilding.com/ although I have to admit, this should come under I CONFESS....i tried a ROCKSTAR ENERGY SHOT http://www.rockstar69.com/product.php?pdt=11 and although they all take pretty much like piss...this had a walloping kick for my workout *



That's just not enough fuel for what you do in the gym. You really should add some protein and/or some carbs to that. A sushi roll perhaps.


----------



## ashmamma84

Walked in the park for 45 min. at a brisk pace, this morning.

Last night, I attended a hafla and we danced until the wee hours. So much fun!


----------



## lypeaches

ashmamma84 said:


> Last night, I attended a hafla and we danced until the wee hours. So much fun!



That does sound like fun!!! Been a long time since I've done that!

Anyway, yesterday was my day off. I just finished doing a couple hours of yard work...lots of digging holes and transplanting stuff. May not be an official workout, but hey, I was sweating, so I'm calling it that today!! Bonus, the yard is taking shape


----------



## ashmamma84

lypeaches said:


> That does sound like fun!!! Been a long time since I've done that!
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my day off. I just finished doing a couple hours of yard work...lots of digging holes and transplanting stuff. May not be an official workout, but hey, I was sweating, so I'm calling it that today!! Bonus, the yard is taking shape



It was a ton of fun! What's better than to dance and laugh with your good friends, ya' know? 

Something I really want to get into is gardening. I tried my hand at it briefly while visiting an aunt and it really gave me a full body work out. Wonder how my back would hold up with all the bending and things...


----------



## lypeaches

I have a love/hate relationship with gardening. There are times I really enjoy getting in the dirt and playing ....and there are many other times when just looking out the window at the yard gives me guilt, because I know I really should be more attentive to the garden. My yard is 1/2 acre, so it can be overwhelming at times. 

So, that being said, my advice is, do it, but start small.


----------



## tonynyc

*I admit nothing can be more boring than working out at times- but, why do we do it. Well, there are so many rewards and if you are a foodie one of the nice things about today was the Annual 9th Avenue Food Festival. *

*Todays Workout *

*My Mom(who is 80) and I walked approximately 30-32 city blocks (from 59th & Broadway to 42nd Street and 10th Avenue)* 







*Dalton Bar & Grill 43rd & 44th St. 9th Avenue : "Roast Pig" (The Pig stopped the crowd on it's tracks)*

**** Seeing that Roast Pig on a spit - makes all those hours of working out worth the effort..* :wubu: :eat2: :eat1:

*Now I didn't get to try to the Roast Pork; was pretty full from eating other goodies at the festival. Will post some pictures on the other threads later *

Dalton's Bar & Grill


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> *I admit nothing can be more boring than working out at times- but, why do we do it. Well, there are so many rewards and if you are a foodie one of the nice things about today was the Annual 9th Avenue Food Festival. *
> 
> *Todays Workout *
> 
> *My Mom(who is 80) and I walked approximately 30-32 city blocks (from 59th & Broadway to 42nd Street and 10th Avenue)*
> *Dalton Bar & Grill 43rd & 44th St. 9th Avenue : "Roast Pig" (The Pig stopped the crowd on it's tracks)*
> 
> **** Seeing that Roast Pig on a spit - makes all those hours of working out worth the effort..* :wubu: :eat2: :eat1:
> 
> *Now I didn't get to try to the Roast Pork; was pretty full from eating other goodies at the festival. Will post some pictures on the other threads later *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *I travel alot on the motorcycle all summer, and one event I go to in canada, my friends used to raise a pig every summer, JUST FOR THE ROASTING of it at their labor day picnic!!
> 
> I also go to GA, where I have other friends from Memphis, that spend all weekend making the most amazing bbq/pork on their huge smoker, it's worth the 750 mile ride EVERY YEAR...YUMMMMM
> 
> Heading off for a very challenging 45 minute spin class then hour of body pump!!!*


----------



## Actor4hire

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I am glad to see the thread is still going strong! I worked out every day last week. I started a core regimine with my new trainer & all I can say is FUCK IM SORE!! I ran/walked a 4 mile hike yesterday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ooooo I like this thread 


For the past two months, I have been a participating in a "move for life" contest with some of my co-workers. You record your physical activity for the week- with a goal of 1.5 hours or more. I have done it every week. Turn in my record sheet on Monday to see if we won anything. 

Most of that activity was walking.....and some housekeeping as a side job I do on weekends.


----------



## Shawna

I work out 5 days a week, most of the time. I only did 4 days last week because I did a 5 mile walk (my feet sure felt it) at the river festival (a yearly event in my city) yesterday morning. 

My normal weekly routine consists of going to the YMCA three days a week and doing 50 minutes of cardio (combo of treadmill and bike with the level at 16 for all of the workout until the last 5 minutes and then up as far as it can go to level 21...like riding in sand) and 45 minutes of lifting and then cooling down by walking a mile around the track. Then the other two days a week I use my treadmill at home and walk 2.5 to 3 miles. 

I'm blessed in that I love exercising most of the time but there are those few days, like today, when it's hard to get it going. But I always feel better after I do.


----------



## olwen

Shawna said:


> I work out 5 days a week, most of the time. I only did 4 days last week because I did a 5 mile walk (my feet sure felt it) at the river festival (a yearly event in my city) yesterday morning.
> 
> My normal weekly routine consists of going to the YMCA three days a week and doing 50 minutes of cardio (combo of treadmill and bike with the level at 16 for all of the workout until the last 5 minutes and then up as far as it can go to level 21...like riding in sand) and 45 minutes of lifting and then cooling down by walking a mile around the track. Then the other two days a week I use my treadmill at home and walk 2.5 to 3 miles.
> 
> I'm blessed in that I love exercising most of the time but there are those few days, like today, when it's hard to get it going. But I always feel better after I do.




I'm impressed. I've never gotten to that level. 

Today I had to take it easy on my knees so I didn't do an intense workout:

10 min stretch
12 min on the stationary bike, 12 min on the elliptical
10 min stretch
2 sets leg lifts for 10 reps each
2 pilates exercises, 4 sets, 10 reps each (2 sets for each leg)
6 sets crunches, two diff kinds, 10 reps each
3 sets 10 reps half pushups
3 sets 12 reps chest press 30lbs
3 sets 12 reps row
4 sets 12 reps leg press 95lbs


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome Green Eyed Fairy and Shawna!

To Green Eyed Fairy...let us know how you did with the contest! Good for you for participating.

Shawna, I so feel your pain about those days when it's hard to get motivated. Every time I start that mental dialogue of "should I go to the gym today? I'm too busy? " I always remind myself that I never regret going to the gym, and usually regret not going. It gives me a little extra push.

Anyway...yesterday I took a brisk 35 minute walk. But here's the thing, my big moment of the day...I actually jogged a little bit. Which is something I've not done in oh, say, 25 years or so. I didn't go far...essentially just the difference between two telephone poles, but I did it 3 times within the walk, and it was kind of amazing, to me, it felt good. Something I never would have imagined myself doing a couple years ago, and frankly, a couple years ago I doubt I could have. Anyway, very satisfying. At 250 lbs, I've no aspirations to become a big jogger, because I don't think that it's something that my joints would really like too much, but to do a little burst here and there to get the heart rate up is kind of cool.

PS to Olwen, I'll be trying your leg exercises tonight .


----------



## comperic2003

Shawna said:


> I work out 5 days a week, most of the time. I only did 4 days last week because I did a 5 mile walk (my feet sure felt it) at the river festival (a yearly event in my city) yesterday morning.
> 
> My normal weekly routine consists of going to the YMCA three days a week and doing 50 minutes of cardio (combo of treadmill and bike with the level at 16 for all of the workout until the last 5 minutes and then up as far as it can go to level 21...like riding in sand) and 45 minutes of lifting and then cooling down by walking a mile around the track. Then the other two days a week I use my treadmill at home and walk 2.5 to 3 miles.



Unless you have a history of foot injuries, circulatory problems or a chronic pain condition like fibromyalgia, you should try some soft tissue work on the soles of your feet if you walk that much.

Shown Here

Avoid bony prominences and joints

You would be amazed how simple and effective this technique is at relieving back pain and increasing lower body flexibility.


----------



## Shawna

comperic2003 said:


> Unless you have a history of foot injuries, circulatory problems or a chronic pain condition like fibromyalgia, you should try some soft tissue work on the soles of your feet if you walk that much.
> 
> Shown Here
> 
> Avoid bony prominences and joints
> 
> You would be amazed how simple and effective this technique is at relieving back pain and increasing lower body flexibility.




Yeah, I do that sometimes because about 5 years ago I had plantar fasciitis (some of the worst pain ever) and that really helped (along with the night splint). I use a water bottle that I put water in and freeze so I get the ice along with the soft tissue work out. I also use massage and do lots of overall stretches for my feet when I'm stretching everything else. Stretching always begins and ends my workouts. The tennis ball is a good idea too. Thanks.




Thank you Olwen. I didn't start at this level so you'll get there just like I did.

Thank you for the welcome lypeaches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Welcome Green Eyed Fairy and Shawna!
> 
> To Green Eyed Fairy...let us know how you did with the contest! Good for you for participating.



Thanks, Peaches! 

Walked 30 minutes today...since I missed it yesterday. 

Just turned in the sheet today so haven't heard back from the contest yet- but will be sure to post how I did


----------



## tonynyc

*Stretching and Band Work today. *

*I use Bicycle innertubes (I get the store owners to cut off the nozzles) they give me this strange look when i request this - but, the happily comply.

I am able to do some of the upper body exercises and wht is nice is that you develop strength at all angles. I use a Moderate Resistance - slow reps* 

*
1. Chest Press 2 sets 10 reps
2.Tricep Extensions 2 sets 10reps
3. Bicep Curl 2 sets 10 reps
4. Bodyweight Squats 2sets 50 reps

Katas for 45 minutes
*

** Video shows some of the movements that I employ.

Altus Chest & back Resistance Bands

---------

*Strongman Training Video *

10 Spring Chest Expander Pull


*Expert Village Series _ also has links to other tubing exercises*

Chest Press

****see related Expert Village videos for other exercises.*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Last nite I did a 45 minute spin class, preceded by 3 sets of tricepts exercises
12-15 each, pulldowns, overhead and skull crusehrs, NOT BURNING yet..but It usually kicks in after 24 hours...we shall see. Took a little longer to get that hard core sweat going, as the instructor last nite, doesn't push so hard. I have a tendency to hold back for fear of running out of energy.

I am bummed. I am not even sure I can mention this here though? I weighed in for my biggest loser competition, after what I felt was a rather succesful week and HAD NO CHANGE. SO I am back to wondering if I didn't eat enough, and my body is holding on to every calorie. In resolve, i will start posting all my intake on the biggestloserclub site, to see if I can get some analysis for my $$$$

DAY OFF YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks, Peaches!
> 
> Walked 30 minutes today...since I missed it yesterday.
> 
> Just turned in the sheet today so haven't heard back from the contest yet- but will be sure to post how I did



Well, I'd call you a winner just for doing it! 

So, yesterday I did my home routine, about 40 minutes worth. Olwen, I tried those leg exercises! Tried the laying down and tapping one...that worked great on one leg, but doing it on the other leg killed my lower back. So then I tried just standing lifts, and I'm able to do that. Is it just me, or does that actually hurt more on the leg your standing on vs. the one your lifting? Or am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## lypeaches

HDAngel, I forgot to thank you for your explanation on the spin class! Someday I'll try one...don't think I'm quite ready for it yet.


----------



## HDANGEL15

lypeaches said:


> HDAngel, I forgot to thank you for your explanation on the spin class! Someday I'll try one...don't think I'm quite ready for it yet.


*
YW...it's really fun, really AMAZING CALORIE burner, and ADDCITING....be forewarned *


----------



## fatgirlflyin

made it in to the gym today
30 min on elliptical
60 min water aerobics 
20 min swimming laps


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Well, I'd call you a winner just for doing it!
> 
> So, yesterday I did my home routine, about 40 minutes worth. Olwen, I tried those leg exercises! Tried the laying down and tapping one...that worked great on one leg, but doing it on the other leg killed my lower back. So then I tried just standing lifts, and I'm able to do that. Is it just me, or does that actually hurt more on the leg your standing on vs. the one your lifting? Or am I just doing it wrong?



I found a youtube vid demonstrating the exercise with variations.

If you feel burning, like with any exercise it means it's working, and you should be fine, but if you feel sharp pain then stop and don't do it. If one side of your body is weaker than the other then that side will burn more. I feel burning in both legs when I do it standing, but not sharp pain. 

If you haven't already, you might want to see a doctor about the back pain especially if you've had older back injuries. Ask what exercises you can do to strengthen your lower back. Since you do some weight lifting, then having a stronger lower back and stronger core in general will lessen the strain on your lower back and the rest of your core when you do other exercises.


----------



## lypeaches

olwen said:


> I found a youtube vid demonstrating the exercise with variations.
> 
> If you feel burning, like with any exercise it means it's working, and you should be fine, but if you feel sharp pain then stop and don't do it. If one side of your body is weaker than the other then that side will burn more. I feel burning in both legs when I do it standing, but not sharp pain.
> 
> If you haven't already, you might want to see a doctor about the back pain especially if you've had older back injuries. Ask what exercises you can do to strengthen your lower back. Since you do some weight lifting, then having a stronger lower back and stronger core in general will lessen the strain on your lower back and the rest of your core when you do other exercises.



40 minutes on elliptical yesterday.

OK, Olwen, thanks for the video link. I'll try it again. Yep, I know the burning pain...that's the good one, but that one move was giving me sharp pain in my lower back, so no go there. However, I'll try the movements as described in the video, perhaps they'll work. 

I am in fact undergoing chiropractic care at the moment. Turns out I have a nasty curve in my lower spine (from side to side, not front to back). She has helped a lot in the last couple months, but it's still an issue. I asked her about specific exercises, but the only ones she offered were ones on some special equipment in her office, and of course she wants to bill me for using it, which is not something I want to do right now. I'm really not that thrilled with her, but I'm stuck for another couple months. So, I do what I can, but I'm mindful of further potential injury. One of these days I should spend some time searching the web for home exercises, I guess.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Well my annual PT test wasn't actually due until August 12th (I thought it was due in July), but today was a practice/get it out of the way day. I did the latter this morning.

Pushups (1 min)- 70 (Still rockin' my old school "30 in 15-20" )
Situps (1 min)-67
1.5 mile run- 9:58, but overall it was just my steady pace rather than gunning it like I could have. I think I'm still over my hump of being stuck in the 10s for five years, because I could have done my OMG THE COPS run on the first and last lap. 

I got a 95/100. It's ok, but I would have liked to have kept a 100. But considering the fact that I was going to start training for the PT test like......... TODAY , and I had a lot of odds against me (I ate a whole pizza for dinner last night; Slept four hours; Didn't have even water prior to doing the test ) I think I did ok. I'm still in the top 10% of the force, as well as my age group. 

I might do a little more today.


----------



## lypeaches

Hey JonBlaze...sounds like you did great, all things considered!

OK, forgive me....but what does PT stand for?


----------



## Jon Blaze

lypeaches said:


> Hey JonBlaze...sounds like you did great, all things considered!
> 
> OK, forgive me....but what does PT stand for?



P(F)T- Physical (Fitness Test with the F) Training
PC- Physical Conditioning
PR(T)- Physical Readiness (Test)


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Well my annual PT test wasn't actually due until August 12th (I thought it was due in July), but today was a practice/get it out of the way day. I did the latter this morning.
> 
> Pushups (1 min)- 70 (Still rockin' my old school "30 in 15-20" )
> Situps (1 min)-67
> 1.5 mile run- 9:58, but overall it was just my steady pace rather than gunning it like I could have. I think I'm still over my hump of being stuck in the 10s for five years, because I could have done my OMG THE COPS run on the first and last lap.
> 
> I got a 95/100. It's ok, but I would have liked to have kept a 100. But considering the fact that I was going to start training for the PT test like......... TODAY , and I had a lot of odds against me (I ate a whole pizza for dinner last night; Slept four hours; Didn't have even water prior to doing the test ) I think I did ok. I'm still in the top 10% of the force, as well as my age group.
> 
> I might do a little more today.



*Pretty good Jon Blaze - I can imagine how impressive your results will be when you do have the time to get ready for this test *


----------



## tonynyc

*My routine today
==================* 
*

30 minutes (Run/Weightlifting Program) 
** No rest between sets- would do the run & then weights & then back to running.


Run 15 laps 
Hammer Curls 5 reps (with 45 lbs dumbbell) Alternate 1st right then left 
***Improvised on making a thick handled dumbbell - ankle wt. wrapped around the handle 
Run 15 laps
20 reps Squat & Press with 5kg Medicine Ball
Run 15 Laps 
20 reps Stability Ball or Swiss Ball - Dumbbell Bench Press (45 lbs Dumbbells) Thick Handle
Run 15 Laps 

Hammer Curls 5 reps (with 45 lbs dumbbell) Alternate 1st right then left
***Improvised on making a thick handled dumbbell - ankle wt. wrapped around the handle 
.
.
Repeat the Sequence stop at 30 minutes


**5 min- lower back stretch on Swiss Ball**
**45 min. work on Katas.
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Today was tired from not sleeping enough the last 2 nites, (RESTLESS)...but did a mediocre 45 minute spin class none the less...hoping to get a good nites sleep so I will more invigorated MANANA*


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> 40 minutes on elliptical yesterday.
> 
> OK, Olwen, thanks for the video link. I'll try it again. Yep, I know the burning pain...that's the good one, but that one move was giving me sharp pain in my lower back, so no go there. However, I'll try the movements as described in the video, perhaps they'll work.
> 
> I am in fact undergoing chiropractic care at the moment. Turns out I have a nasty curve in my lower spine (from side to side, not front to back). She has helped a lot in the last couple months, but it's still an issue. I asked her about specific exercises, but the only ones she offered were ones on some special equipment in her office, and of course she wants to bill me for using it, which is not something I want to do right now. I'm really not that thrilled with her, but I'm stuck for another couple months. So, I do what I can, but I'm mindful of further potential injury. One of these days I should spend some time searching the web for home exercises, I guess.



If your chiropracter costs too much, you could get a prescription for physical therapy from your PCP, and if you have health insurance, they might cover it....


----------



## olwen

Today I did Megayoga. It rocked. I'm def going back again. It was nice to be in a class full of fat people for a change. The instructor who was also fat, was very good and encouraged everyone to work at their own pace. She addressed everyone's differing joint issues and provided alternate positions. I was able to get thru the whole thing. Doubleplusgood. I left the class feeling relaxed, a bit sweaty, and energized. I'm excited about going next week now too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I walked 35 minutes in the mall last night......now going to meet a friend to walk with him and his dogs. Hope to do 30-40 minutes tonight. 

Good news........the regular walking I have been doing since January is paying off......my blood pressure has came down a lot.........and my medication was lowered today!    :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I walked 35 minutes in the mall last night......now going to meet a friend to walk with him and his dogs. Hope to do 30-40 minutes tonight.
> 
> Good news........the regular walking I have been doing since January is paying off......my blood pressure has came down a lot.........and my medication was lowered today!    :happy:



*
Congrats GEF: less meds and feeling better is a win-win. And what a nice way to enjoy your walk with great company (both the two and four legged kind)

*




olwen said:


> Today I did Megayoga. It rocked. I'm def going back again. It was nice to be in a class full of fat people for a change. The instructor who was also fat, was very good and encouraged everyone to work at their own pace. She addressed everyone's differing joint issues and provided alternate positions. I was able to get thru the whole thing. Doubleplusgood. I left the class feeling relaxed, a bit sweaty, and energized. I'm excited about going next week now too.



*
Olwen: good for you. Glad you are enjoying this workout. Megayoga interesting - tells us more - are the classes expensive- how often do you plan to go ?*


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Today was tired from not sleeping enough the last 2 nites, (RESTLESS)...but did a mediocre 45 minute spin class none the less...hoping to get a good nites sleep so I will more invigorated MANANA*



*
No workout is ever mediocre- u got there do to the class at a pace that was comfy for you and that is what is important
*

=====================

*MY WORKOUT TODAY 
*
==============
*
1. 30 minutes (Run) 
** No weights today
2. 5 min- lower back stretch on Swiss Ball**
3. 45 min. work on Katas.
*


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I walked 35 minutes in the mall last night......now going to meet a friend to walk with him and his dogs. Hope to do 30-40 minutes tonight.
> 
> Good news........the regular walking I have been doing since January is paying off......my blood pressure has came down a lot.........and my medication was lowered today!    :happy:



Greenie, that's great about the BP coming down!



tonynyc said:


> *
> Congrats GEF: less meds and feeling better is a win-win. And what a nice way to enjoy your walk with great company (both the two and four legged kind)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Olwen: good for you. Glad you are enjoying this workout. Megayoga interesting - tells us more - are the classes expensive- how often do you plan to go ?*



The class was at East West Yoga, and it was $17 for one class. It meets once a week I think, and I plan on going as often as I can. The woman who teaches the class is the same woman who wrote the book Megayoga. East West Yoga might have a package where you can buy a bunch of classes all at once or pay a flat fee for a season, I'm not sure actually since I haven't looked at the rates yet, but I hope it is affordable, since I really want to take the class regularly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *
> Congrats GEF: less meds and feeling better is a win-win. And what a nice way to enjoy your walk with great company (both the two and four legged kind)
> 
> *


*



olwen said:



Greenie, that's great about the BP coming down!

Click to expand...


Thanks both of you! I am thrilled about it.

I also wound up walking for an hour tonight *


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> *
> No workout is ever mediocre- u got there do to the class at a pace that was comfy for you and that is what is important
> *
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]


*
Thanks brother, I appreciate the support..I hear you, I got there, which is INDEED 1/2 the battle...last nite more of the same....a crazy marathon runner teacher taught subsituting for MR EDDIE otherwise known as CRAZY EDDIE. SHe is just too damn FIT for me LOLOL....I am amazed that carrying a full 50# extra,I continue to improve and hang in there for these 45-60 minute workouts!!! SO YA..patting myself on the back today...tonite is my 5th spin class of the week,meeting my goal of 5 CARDIO workouts a week....now how in the hell do i get the lifting in?

I barely make it to class with running around, commuting etc, I know for me, I need to LIFT FIRST, I am all burnt out after spin class....ok..one thing at a time..small baby steps I suppose.*


----------



## lypeaches

GEF---that totally rocks about your BP and lower meds...I'm so happy for you!!

Olwen, I'm totally jealous that you can go to Megayoga...

HDAngel, sometimes workouts are fantastic, sometimes a struggle. Doesn't matter though as long as you just do them...so congrats to you! Sidenote. For a year or so I did nothing but cardio. Then about 9 months ago I added in lifting a couple days a week (and shortening the cardio workouts on those days). Then about 3 months ago I switched emphasis from cardio to lifting. So now I lift 3 times a week, and do cardio 2 - 3 times a week. Have to say I'm happier with the shift, and I feel and see progress more quickly now then when I just did cardio. Something you might want to experiment with. 

So let's see. Wednesday I took off. Yesterday I did 45 minutes of my home weight and floor routine, with some of Olwens fancy new leg exercises  Feel that burn baby!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

There is a new game out for the Wii called EA Active, where the character on the game does whatever movement you do. I bought it and tried it out the other day. It's pretty cool, the workout I chose included some squats so I did my best and now 2 days later I can barely sit down and stand up the muscles in the front of my thighs are so sore! 

Anyone else toyed around with it yet?


----------



## olwen

Ella Bella said:


> There is a new game out for the Wii called EA Active, where the character on the game does whatever movement you do. I bought it and tried it out the other day. It's pretty cool, the workout I chose included some squats so I did my best and now 2 days later I can barely sit down and stand up the muscles in the front of my thighs are so sore!
> 
> Anyone else toyed around with it yet?



Does it require a board to sit or stand on?


----------



## olwen

olwen said:


> Greenie, that's great about the BP coming down!
> 
> 
> 
> The class was at East West Yoga, and it was $17 for one class. It meets once a week I think, and I plan on going as often as I can. The woman who teaches the class is the same woman who wrote the book Megayoga. East West Yoga might have a package where you can buy a bunch of classes all at once or pay a flat fee for a season, I'm not sure actually since I haven't looked at the rates yet, but I hope it is affordable, since I really want to take the class regularly.



So I'm quotin my self to correct on of the links. The one in the post is to East West Yoga in San Diego. The one in New York is here, for anyone in the tri-state area who might want to check it out.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

olwen said:


> Does it require a board to sit or stand on?



nope, I was worried about that at first because I'm too fat for those boards. All it took was a strap that you put around your thigh. My thigh just barely fit, but could easily be made bigger with some velcro.

You just stand on the ground and run, jump, kick, dance, whatever.

I did about 30 minutes of boxing this evening.

Pretty fun.


----------



## olwen

Ella Bella said:


> nope, I was worried about that at first because I'm too fat for those boards. All it took was a strap that you put around your thigh. My thigh just barely fit, but could easily be made bigger with some velcro.
> 
> You just stand on the ground and run, jump, kick, dance, whatever.
> 
> I did about 30 minutes of boxing this evening.
> 
> Pretty fun.



That does sound like fun. Maybe I'll ask santa (and by santa I mean my mom ) for a wii for xmas.


----------



## tonynyc

Nothing Fancy today - just worked out at home


Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (50lbs Dumbbell) 10 reps
Dumbbell Shrugs (50lbs Dumbbells) 10 reps
One Arm Dumbbell Swings (50lbs) 10 reps

*** Repeated the sequence for 4 sets resting 1 min between each exercise


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> GEF---that totally rocks about your BP and lower meds...I'm so happy for you!!



Thanks 

My mom took a thirty minute walk with me last night....and then I spent a while this morning strolling around the flea market....it's a big place


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks
> 
> My mom took a thirty minute walk with me last night....and then I spent a while this morning strolling around the flea market....it's a big place



How did u feel after the thirty minute walk... 

--------------------------------------
*My workout today

Enjoyed The Madison Avenue Street Fair with Mom
(We walked from 57th to 42nd St) *


----------



## Jon Blaze

Leg day

3/4 mile walk (50 lbs)
1/4 CHARGE lol (No weight)
3/4 mile walk (50 lbs)
3/4 mile walk (No Weight)
50 bodyweight squats
Two chair salutations (30 seconds each)

I'm going to finish up with some isometric leg/ab work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> How did u feel after the thirty minute walk...



I am getting quite used to them now......I was thinking today (I walked thirty minutes in the mall) about how much stronger my legs and back are now. It's now much easier to support my own weight.


----------



## tonynyc

*Cardiovascular/strength routine today. Two sets on the Nautilus Equipment.* 

*Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 3) 10 minutes *

*Nautilus Machines*

*Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (200 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps*

*30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.* 


***I tried to do 3 sets;but, my body was spent. I also did the Recumbent Bike as a warm-up knees were bothering me today. *


----------



## lypeaches

Way to go Tony, Jon and GEF!

OK, my life has been all over the place since last week....so I'm off my usual routine. 
Saturday, a couple hours gardening
Sunday, absolutely nothing!
Monday, went into the city...walked about 25 blocks, climbed numerous flights of stairs (train and subway stairs). The good thing there was...I can now do the stairs relatively easily and without shooting pains going down my leg. Guess all the money spent on the chiropracter is actually helping!
Tuesday, home workout, about 45 minutes, weights and floor exercises
Today, still working, so I don't think I'm going to get anything in tonight. I'll try to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Way to go Tony, Jon and GEF!
> 
> OK, my life has been all over the place since last week....so I'm off my usual routine.
> Saturday, a couple hours gardening
> Sunday, absolutely nothing!
> Monday, went into the city...walked about 25 blocks, climbed numerous flights of stairs (train and subway stairs). The good thing there was...I can now do the stairs relatively easily and without shooting pains going down my leg. Guess all the money spent on the chiropracter is actually helping!
> Tuesday, home workout, about 45 minutes, weights and floor exercises
> Today, still working, so I don't think I'm going to get anything in tonight. I'll try to get back on track tomorrow.



====================================
Thank You Lypeaches:

It's tough to keep up with regimine. The challenge for me is just to listen to my body and adjust my workouts accordingly...

*Today's Workout

1. 3 sets 10 reps Squat & Press with 5kg Medicine Ball
2. Katas (45 minutes)
3. 1 hour workout running new student through the paces*


----------



## mejix

went jogging for the first time in at least 10 years. started very slowly, walking and running. body feels very happy. we'll see how it feels in a couple of hours.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked 40 minutes in the mall tonight.....feel like I am getting some of my youth back. I am walking at a faster pace now....for longer times.


----------



## tonynyc

mejix said:


> went jogging for the first time in at least 10 years. started very slowly, walking and running. body feels very happy. we'll see how it feels in a couple of hours.



*
Great Job Mejix: I am not a fan of running -but, have learned to enjoy it. I also go ast a slow pace (if I can carry a normal conversation while I am running) that is my pace. I normally run anywhere between 30-45 minutes. 
*




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Walked 40 minutes in the mall tonight.....feel like I am getting some of my youth back. I am walking at a faster pace now....for longer times.



*
Great Job GEF;
You were always youthful now that's both a good and bad deal walking at a faster pace. I hope some poor FA doesn't pass out trying to chase after you
*

=================
My Workout Today

***Nothing ***
Rest


----------



## HDANGEL15

*last nite I couldn't make my normal spin class..so did the rotating stairs for my first time ..10 minutes of that, liked that....it is an incredible workout..then tried another kind of machine inbetween steps / eliptical for 30 minutes...all i know is I SWEAT MY MOTHERF*CKIN ASSSSS OFF....good stuff

tonite my normal hour of power of spinning preceded by 3 sets of tricepts exercises, pull downs overhead.....and then skull crushers

then 2 sets of bicepts alternating arms....out to the side then in front, i am sucky at technical names

then joined in the hard core abs class that was going on...i should be hurting tomorrow...but it's gonna be a day off, as I am flying south to FL early am..but will do some spinning there sat & Sun....

all good here*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cleaning up rubble today. Some walking, lifting, and so on.


----------



## lypeaches

HDANGEL15 said:


> *..then tried another kind of machine inbetween steps / eliptical for 30 minutes...all i know is I SWEAT MY MOTHERF*CKIN ASSSSS OFF....good stuff
> 
> *



HDAngel...I've tried that machine, and it totally kicked my ass! Good for you for doing 30 minutes on it!

Yesterday...off to the gym. 45 minutes of warm up and machines...hitting all those spots that are left out of my home routine . 

God, I can't wait till this period of extra long work days is over. Another month of two. But, of course, am happy to be busy, it's much better than the alternative!


----------



## Carrie

Still doing my pool routine almost daily, a few days off here and there. My plan was to mix it up with walking and riding my stationary bike, but ugh, I really hate that stuff. Swimming is the first exercise I have ever actually liked, so I actually *do* it. I'm not going to stress about it, I decided, I'm just going to continue doing my pool workout (but adding new moves and exercises in it) and not worry about doing other stuff for the time being. I haven't plateau'd yet, so hopefully I can go on longer doing this without adding in other forms of exercise. Maybe as I become stronger other exercise will appeal to me more? For now, though, just call me Aqua Girl.


----------



## tonynyc

Carrie said:


> Still doing my pool routine almost daily, a few days off here and there. My plan was to mix it up with walking and riding my stationary bike, but ugh, I really hate that stuff. Swimming is the first exercise I have ever actually liked, so I actually *do* it. I'm not going to stress about it, I decided, I'm just going to continue doing my pool workout (but adding new moves and exercises in it) and not worry about doing other stuff for the time being. I haven't plateau'd yet, so hopefully I can go on longer doing this without adding in other forms of exercise. Maybe as I become stronger other exercise will appeal to me more? For now, though, just call me Aqua Girl.









*Carrie as "AquaGirl" is a "win-win" scenario. *

--------------------------------------------------------

*Good for you- swimming is a wonderful exercise and you do what works for you and what keeps you interested. The worse thing for any workout is when you start to feel bored with the routine.

As for the Stationary Bike (maybe) you could do a quick 10 minute ride. Does your Bike have different settings? *


----------



## olwen

I have done more walking in the past two days than I have in a while, plus more tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went out for a while tonight and met a friend. We ended the evening by taking a nice walk in the beautiful night air here in the downtown part of where I live for 40 minutes. Being in the mountains, there is a lot of up and down on the hilly streets. Downtown is a very lively place at night....was a good night to be there.


----------



## occowboysfan94

Morning did 30 stationary bike

Late evening: Worked Legs 6 sets on interval reps. I always start with 12,10,8,6,12 with 1 min rest in between each set and move to a diff machine to work same muscle group without rest for 1 set of 12 reps.

Here are the workouts and the amount of weights used.
Leg Press: Muscle group worked QUADS
12 - 315lbs (1 min rest)
10 - 405lbs (1 min rest)
8 - 495lbs (1 min rest)
6 - 585lbs (1 min rest)
12 - 405lbs (NO rest)
12 - Move to Leg extension 145lbs

Standing Leg Curl: Muscle group worked HAMMYS
12 - 50lbs (1 min rest)
10 - 60 lbs (1 min rest)
8 - 70lbs (1 min rest)
6 - 80 lbs (1 min rest)
12 - 60lbs (NO rest)
12 - Move to Seated Leg Curl 110lbs

Seated Calf: Muscle group worked CALVES
12 - 115lbs
10 - 160lbs
8 - 205lbs
6 - 250lbs
12 - 160lbs
12 - Move to Donkey Calf 140lbs

Abs 6 sets of 25 crunches

Total workout time 45 mins


----------



## Shawna

I've been doing my normal routine that I previously posted...5 days of exercise each week. I just got off the treadmill and tried one of the programs for the first time. It started off with the grade at 5 and then after 1 1/2 minutes went to 7 for the rest of the workout (with varying speeds). That was a new challenge and I think I'll do it again. I walked 3 miles. Those programs can make workouts less boring over time....so can the DVR.


----------



## Shosh

Shawna said:


> I've been doing my normal routine that I previously posted...5 days of exercise each week. I just got off the treadmill and tried one of the programs for the first time. It started off with the grade at 5 and then after 1 1/2 minutes went to 7 for the rest of the workout (with varying speeds). That was a new challenge and I think I'll do it again. I walked 3 miles. Those programs can make workouts less boring over time....so can the DVR.




Well done Shawna. That is great.


----------



## Shosh

A special bar Has been fitted that goes across my bedroom doorway that can be removed.
This bar will allow me to hold on and be safe while I am doing my Leslie Sansone walking DVD, as I have difficulties keeping my balance.
Once I have finished exercising I can slide the bar across and out and put it away, and it becomes my bedroom doorway again.

I want to start back with three sessions a week and then build from there.


----------



## mejix

day 2 of my return to jogging:

surprisingly i had no soreness at all after day 1. today i pushed myself to run a longer portion. body said it was a no go. (by the way 70 degrees is warmer than i thought.) still, i finished my distance walking and running, and had a nice time out.


----------



## lypeaches

Hey Susannah, very cool about the door / bar thing... glad you were able to find something that works for you!! 

And Shawna, you give me courage...I've been thinking about trying one of those programs on the treadmill, one of these days i'm going to do it!

Saturday - 1 1/2 hours of mowing the lawn, and then 45 minutes at the gym doing weights. I almost talked myself out of going to the gym...but I'm so glad I did it anyway!

Sunday - brisk 35 minute walk.


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> A special bar Has been fitted that goes across my bedroom doorway that can be removed.
> This bar will allow me to hold on and be safe while I am doing my Leslie Sansone walking DVD, as I have difficulties keeping my balance.
> Once I have finished exercising I can slide the bar across and out and put it away, and it becomes my bedroom doorway again.
> 
> I want to start back with three sessions a week and then build from there.




*Susannah:

Proud of you - I would give you a Big Bearhug. Good for you- glad that you are enjoying the Sansone Workout- how long is the program & are does DVD give you a variety of workouts to do? 

*



mejix said:


> day 2 of my return to jogging:
> 
> surprisingly i had no soreness at all after day 1. today i pushed myself to run a longer portion. body said it was a no go. (by the way 70 degrees is warmer than i thought.) still, i finished my distance walking and running, and had a nice time out.



*
IronMan award for you - running in warm weather too 
*



lypeaches said:


> Hey Susannah, very cool about the door / bar thing... glad you were able to find something that works for you!!
> 
> And Shawna, you give me courage...I've been thinking about trying one of those programs on the treadmill, one of these days i'm going to do it!
> 
> Saturday - 1 1/2 hours of mowing the lawn, and then 45 minutes at the gym doing weights. I almost talked myself out of going to the gym...but I'm so glad I did it anyway!
> 
> Sunday - brisk 35 minute walk.



*
Lypeaches:
Mowing the lawn was your workout and you got to be outdoors which is good.
*


=============

*
Today
====

Day of rest - no workout


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked for 40 minutes in a lovely neighborhood with my brother today. Broke a sweat....and my brother told me that he has a hard time keeping up with me again


----------



## olwen

today I did some walking and then pilates.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Three mile run this morning. I'll do something else later.


----------



## lypeaches

Just a by the by...last night I was channel surfing, and crossed the FitTV channel...and they apparently have a series called "Shimmy", which is a series of 30 minute belly dancing lessons. I had to jump out of bed and try some moves....it was fun, and a pretty decent workout! 

I live in the (sort of) country...so no belly dancing lessons available here, just thought I'd alert fellow members that there is chance to try it in the privacy of your own home!


----------



## Carrie

lypeaches said:


> Just a by the by...last night I was channel surfing, and crossed the FitTV channel...and they apparently have a series called "Shimmy", which is a series of 30 minute belly dancing lessons. I had to jump out of bed and try some moves....it was fun, and a pretty decent workout!
> 
> I live in the (sort of) country...so no belly dancing lessons available here, just thought I'd alert fellow members that there is chance to try it in the privacy of your own home!


I wish I got that channel! I'd love to learn some belly dancing moves. 

Swimming this morning.


----------



## mejix

day 3 of the return of the jogging mejix. 

today's insight: if i am going to push myself to run a longer portion i need to do that towards the end of my run, not towards the beginning. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*In a nutshell, really did not feel like working out today. I hope to get into the Studio tomorrow. *

*However, I wanted to do something and I often get inspiration from reading different exercise books. Dave Draper has written some interesting online articles over the years. Below is a link to one of his books...*

================================
*Today's Workout My Slump Buster Routine

One Arm Dumbbell Rows (50 lbs) 10 reps
Wrist Roller (20Lbs) rolling the weight up & down once

* Cycle is repeated for 4 sets- I'm done  *
===========================

*Dave Draper's 'Brother Iron Sister Steel" - below is a link to one of the chapters in the book describing "Slump Buster". *








*Dave Draper -Slump Buster Wkout*


----------



## ashmamma84

hour of hatha yoga this evening


----------



## tonynyc

ashmamma84 said:


> hour of hatha yoga this evening



Good for you- Sounds like an intense workout - how long have you been doing this?


----------



## ashmamma84

tonynyc said:


> Good for you- Sounds like an intense workout - how long have you been doing this?



It's quite intense. I've been doing it going on 3.5 years. When I started out I was really worried about being the only fat chick, but to my pleasant surprise there is a nice mix of body types that attend. And my instructor is awesome - throughout the session she makes sure to walk around and help those who are having trouble with different asanas due to body build, injuries like bad knees/back, etc. 

It makes me feel really peaceful. I like it because it isn't competitive - I don't have to fight with my body; it has the freedom to do what it's going to do and no more. It's a really beautiful practice.


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 squats, and I'm about to do some isometric/isotonic leg work.


----------



## katherine22

Did my weekly weight lifting - heavy lifting leg press 400 lbs. Walked 30 minutes a day and went dancing for the past 2 weekends. Walked steep hills in Seattle - no big deal.


----------



## Tania

As of friday, I'm back on my thrice-weekly Curves schedule. I crank up my iPod, haul ass through the machines, do my cooldown stretches, power through 60 crunches, and then get the hell out of there.


----------



## lypeaches

mejix said:


> day 3 of the return of the jogging mejix.
> 
> today's insight: if i am going to push myself to run a longer portion i need to do that towards the end of my run, not towards the beginning. :bow:




Good for you Mejix! 

I did treadmill yesterday for about 35 minutes...tried the "Alpine Walk" program. Not too impressed really, it just varied the speed a little bit. I'll try a different program next time.


An Tania, smart move with the Ipod...the one time I tried a Curves, they had the MOST annoying music playing, I couldn't take it! 

Jon Blaze, I'm in awe of your squat prowess  But I'm happy that I can now do about 45 assisted squats (leaning against a ball on the wall) with relative ease. First time I tried it I thought I was going to die! lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin

One of the ladies in my water aerobic class is trying to talk me into doing the Rock n Roll Marathon with her. She said we'd only have to do half and she's more than willing to walk it with me if I do it. God help me I'm actually considering it!


----------



## lypeaches

oooh....Ella, you should totally do it! What's the downside?


----------



## lypeaches

Ella...thought I should explain that question, as it might come across snarky...

All of which is to say, if it were me, I'd simply be afraid that I couldn't do it. But does it really matter if you can't finish? What's the harm in trying? No matter how far you get, you can be proud of yourself for trying, and who knows, you might suprise yourself!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

lypeaches said:


> oooh....Ella, you should totally do it! What's the downside?





lypeaches said:


> Ella...thought I should explain that question, as it might come across snarky...
> 
> All of which is to say, if it were me, I'd simply be afraid that I couldn't do it. But does it really matter if you can't finish? What's the harm in trying? No matter how far you get, you can be proud of yourself for trying, and who knows, you might suprise yourself!!




It didn't come across as snarky at all. 

I'm pretty sure that I could do the whole marathon as long as it was just walking. The thing is that I'm my own worst enemy and I live my life second guessing myself and what I'm capable of. So that's where I'm struggling, what if I sign up and can't finish? But you're absolutely right! Who cares?! The point was that I pushed myself and did something new, besides that it would give me time to get to know this lady better and some friends here would really be nice.


----------



## lypeaches

Yeah....and when again are you going to have the chance to have a buddy to do it with? Just sayin'!


----------



## Leesa

I actually walked for 30 minutes today. My sister, her child and dog made it a pleasant trip! I hope to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Carrie

AquaGirl strikes again today!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Some upper body and ab isos. Then I'm going to do some ab rollouts. I'm going to gun for at least 100.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ok. Skip the isos. Just 110 rollouts and a little walk. Need to talk to the girlfriend. Hehe.


----------



## lypeaches

Leesa said:


> I actually walked for 30 minutes today. My sister, her child and dog made it a pleasant trip! I hope to do it again tomorrow.



Yeah Leesa, good job!

And Carrie, when are you going to start solving crimes as well 

Yesterday did about 50 minutes of warmup and weightlifting at the gym.


----------



## tonynyc

Carrie said:


> AquaGirl strikes again today!



*Yeah- the world needs more BBW Superheroes*



Jon Blaze said:


> Ok. Skip the isos. Just 110 rollouts and a little walk. Need to talk to the girlfriend. Hehe.



*The charms of a lovely girlfriend is more than enough incentive to get those ABS of Steel- good work *



lypeaches said:


> Yeah Leesa, good job!
> 
> And Carrie, when are you going to start solving crimes as well
> 
> Yesterday did about 50 minutes of warmup and weightlifting at the gym.



*
Good workout- you managed to fit everything in under an hour
*

====================


----------



## tonynyc

*My Workout

1. Back Stretch on the Stability Ball (5 minutes)
2. Tubing Excercises for shoulders
3. Katas and Techniques (for an Hour) *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Yesterday my standard 45 minute spin class and today trying to add some variety....did 8 minutes on the steps that move around, then treadmill for 12 and then 20 on an eliptical I really like, got an amazing workout..and need to do this more....too much of any one thing is TOO MUCH of any one thing...my body knows what to expect with spinning, and I need to trick it now*


----------



## mejix

day 4 completed. 

good boy mejix, good boy


----------



## olwen

Yoga was cancelled today. Whaaaaaaaa! I didn't get any exercise.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just random intervals.

1/4 mile run (Then 50 squats)
1/4 mile run (Kicks, ginga, and cocorinha squats)
1/4 mile run (Chair salutations)
And so forth. I may or may not do some leg isos.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have been tired the past couple of days....and it was too hot for me outside. So tonight, I hit the air-conditioned mall with the intent of walking 30 minutes- I went to 45 instead 
Still managed to break a light sweat in the air conditioning....another sign that I am moving faster than I used to.


----------



## smithnwesson

I smoke cigarettes because coughing is the only exercise that I get.


----------



## Carrie

lypeaches said:


> And Carrie, when are you going to start solving crimes as well


Just as soon as I get some new supercute bikinis in which to solve them.


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Just random intervals.
> 
> 1/4 mile run (Then 50 squats)
> 1/4 mile run (Kicks, ginga, and cocorinha squats)
> 1/4 mile run (Chair salutations)
> And so forth. I may or may not do some leg isos.



*
Jon: 
Are "cocorinha squats" a plyometric kind of movement? is it similar to a jump squats? Similar to my workouts except I'm throwing in bodyweight exercises or weightlifting exercises with dumbbells. Pretty good workout though 
*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been tired the past couple of days....and it was too hot for me outside. So tonight, I hit the air-conditioned mall with the intent of walking 30 minutes- I went to 45 instead
> Still managed to break a light sweat in the air conditioning....another sign that I am moving faster than I used to.



*
I know what diabolical plan you are cooking up Miss GEF ; you are hoping that some "hapless FA" passes out while trying to keep up with you. 
Good for you in taking your workout indoors. 
*




Carrie said:


> Just as soon as I get some new supercute bikinis in which to solve them.



*
Well - we just have to make sure that there is a massive crime wave. I think yellow will look good on you. 
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *
> Jon:
> Are "cocorinha squats" a plyometric kind of movement? is it similar to a jump squats? Similar to my workouts except I'm throwing in bodyweight exercises or weightlifting exercises with dumbbells. Pretty good workout though
> *


*

Not really. A cocorinha is similar to a hindu squat where your feet are not flat on the surface. I do jumping squats and lunges at times, however.*


----------



## lypeaches

Carrie said:


> Just as soon as I get some new supercute bikinis in which to solve them.



Ha....being sewn as I type....

35 minutes on the treadmill yesterday. For a little variety, I upped the incline to 5 during commercials.


----------



## lypeaches

last night...50 minutes of workout at home...combo warm up, dumbell, and assorted floor exercises. Worked up a sweat! 

Today...day off!! yeah!! Gotta love Fridays.


----------



## mejix

day 5 completed

today is friday, _POWER REPS!_ for everyone that reports today!!!


----------



## Carrie

mejix said:


> day 5 completed
> 
> today is friday, _POWER REPS!_ for everyone that reports today!!!


I swam. :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

*

Mejix:
I like the idea of "Power Reps"- 

My workout today 
=================

1. 30 minute run
2. tube exercises for upper body
3. 45 minutes working with [bo staff ] kata form

*


----------



## Shawna

I was out of town all week at a training but I went to the Y before I left town on Sunday, went twice to the Y in the city where I was staying, and went this evening after getting back in town. I was worried that I wouldn't keep up my normal schedule but I did it (even missed out on a few dinners with everyone). It's such a commitment to exercise but it's well worth it.


----------



## mejix

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> Mejix:
> I like the idea of "Power Reps"-
> 
> My workout today
> =================
> 
> 1. 30 minute run
> 2. tube exercises for upper body
> 3. 45 minutes working with [bo staff ] kata form
> 
> *



glad you liked, i was just being silly. btw "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tonynyc again." so _POWER REP!_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's a beautiful day for a walk! So I took one with my oldest daughter for 40 minutes beside a lovely lake that has a bird sanctuary by it. Lots of other people out walking and a group of guys were sailing their remote control sailboats.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The girlfriend is at a club, so I'm going to workout in a few. I'm going to hi the gym for some upper body work, then shadow kickbox, and finish up with isos.


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran/walked a mile today. Will try 2 tomorrow, and bought a bike today  Husband and I are going to start biking together


----------



## Risible

As promised, I've stuck this thread.

You people are all doing so great! Here's wishing for continued enthusiasm for this thread - and, more importantly, for exercise! At all levels of fitness!








/mod


----------



## olwen

Thanks to Carrie's Pool thread, I got my but up early on a sunday and went to the gym for the aqua workout class, and I'm glad I did because half the day isn't even over yet and I can't believe I still have time to do more stuff. Thanks Carrie.


----------



## mejix

day 6 completed

i want to run the whole route but still can't. patience mejix patience. 

earlier today i went to a local thrift store and found two pairs of dumbells -3 and 7#'s- for $3.00 each. not quite sure what i'll do with them but i couldn't resist a bargain.

today's theme song: the pretenders doing a cover of "creep"




*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I walked 25 minutes last night right while my kids played on a playground in a park. Had to leave because it was getting dark....and I keep having problems with headaches. Unsure if those are allergy related or from having my blood pressure med lowered. Will ask that question when I go to the dr on thursday.....


----------



## Jon Blaze

The pit leg workout
Somewhere between 400-600 squats, kicks, punches, jump rope (Or simulated if you don't have one), and more.

I'm going to eat now, and do some isos for my legs.


----------



## lypeaches

Risible said:


> As promised, I've stuck this thread.
> 
> You people are all doing so great! Here's wishing for continued enthusiasm for this thread - and, more importantly, for exercise! At all levels of fitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /mod




Woohooo! We're sticky!! Thanks Risible.

I'm bummed I missed out on the "power repping" this weekend. Oh well, maybe next time.

Walked a very brisk 30 minutes yesterday. 

Mejix, I think you're doing great, way to go! And that is a killer deal on the dumbells. I think I paid about $28 for my set of 8 pounders. My favorite thing to do with them is the squat / curl / shoulder press exercise. It's a great quicky workout!


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> As promised, I've stuck this thread.
> 
> You people are all doing so great! Here's wishing for continued enthusiasm for this thread - and, more importantly, for exercise! At all levels of fitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /mod



*Thank You! Thank You!- I have to rep you for that. This is one of my fav threads and inspires me to workout*


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Woohooo! We're sticky!! Thanks Risible.
> 
> I'm bummed I missed out on the "power repping" this weekend. Oh well, maybe next time.
> 
> Walked a very brisk 30 minutes yesterday.
> 
> Mejix, I think you're doing great, way to go! And that is a killer deal on the dumbells. I think I paid about $28 for my set of 8 pounders. My favorite thing to do with them is the squat / curl / shoulder press exercise. It's a great quicky workout!



*
LyPeaches: I think you did a great job with your Power Walk and what a steal with those Dumbbells. Once the reps become easy you can always get a heavier set and increase. 

I think in Honor of Mejix- we can make every Friday a 'Rep' day. What better way to inspire & reward folks for working out 
*


*

My Workout Today

1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walk 10 laps around the studio -(rest for 1-3 minutes) . Repeat Cycle 3 times

*** killer exercise really felt it in my grip and forearms
***(the Farmers Walk takes about 10 minutes to complete) 

2. Stability Ball Crunches 100 reps

3. Stability Ball Crunches 3 sets 30 reps (for lower abs)

4. Stability Ball - Dumbbell Bench Presses (50lbs each hand) 3 sets 10 reps

5. One Arm Rows (Thick Handeled Dumbbell - 50lbs) 2 sets 10 reps
** for a thick handle you can wrap a small towel around the dumbbell handle.
** I used 5lbs. ankle weights 

6. 45 minutes (Bo-Staff) form 
*


----------



## Carrie

I swam yesterday and got up early to go this morning, but was stymied all day by the sporadic thunderstorms, grrr. Even though the pool's inside, apparently there are concerns about people swimming during thunderstorms.


----------



## mejix

day 7 completed



lypeaches said:


> Mejix, I think you're doing great, way to go! And that is a killer deal on the dumbells. I think I paid about $28 for my set of 8 pounders. My favorite thing to do with them is the squat / curl / shoulder press exercise. It's a great quicky workout!



thnx! i once took a conditioning class and i remember those small dumbells are very useful. i just need to remember the exercises. i'm sure they are online somewhere. 



tonynyc said:


> I think in Honor of Mejix- we can make every Friday a 'Rep' day. What better way to inspire & reward folks for working out



hehehe, cool. feel free also to power rep for special occasions.


----------



## tonynyc

Carrie said:


> I swam yesterday and got up early to go this morning, but was stymied all day by the sporadic thunderstorms, grrr. Even though the pool's inside, apparently there are concerns about people swimming during thunderstorms.



*Carrie: you are never stymied- nothing wrong with a "Rest" day. You've earned it *


----------



## ashmamma84

Up and down, up and down, several flights of stairs today - doing laundry. And hell yes! it counts as excercise!


----------



## lypeaches

tonynyc said:


> *
> I think in Honor of Mejix- we can make every Friday a 'Rep' day. What better way to inspire & reward folks for working out
> *
> 
> [/B]



Damn, of course Friday is the one day that I can't workout! lol

Sounds like you had a great workout Tony...missed you on the thread!

Last night I did 45 minutes at the gym...warmup and weights. I'm increasing my weights now for various machines, which makes me happy


----------



## lypeaches

ashmamma84 said:


> Up and down, up and down, several flights of stairs today - doing laundry. And hell yes! it counts as excercise!



That TOTALLY counts as exercise! good for you!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Spent the weekend in Atlanta and we walked everywhere! I swear we must have walked at least 5 or 6 miles a day. 
Need to hit the gym tonight but probably won't. Trying to get ahead at work so that I dont have to take any with me to Orlando next week!


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> That TOTALLY counts as exercise! good for you!



I agree with you LyPeaches: AshMamma84, you did a full body workout doing the stairs - that kicks ass for sure




Ella Bella said:


> Spent the weekend in Atlanta and we walked everywhere! I swear we must have walked at least 5 or 6 miles a day.
> Need to hit the gym tonight but probably won't. Trying to get ahead at work so that I dont have to take any with me to Orlando next week!



*You've earned your rest - kudos to you*


----------



## tonynyc

tonynyc said:


> *Cardiovascular/strength routine today. Two sets on the Nautilus Equipment.*
> 
> *Warm-up
> Recumbent Bike (level 3) 10 minutes *
> 
> *Nautilus Machines*
> 
> *Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Rowing (200 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> Triceps Press (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
> Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 1 X 25 reps*
> 
> *30-60 second rest between sets
> Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.*
> 
> 
> ***I tried to do 3 sets;but, my body was spent. I also did the Recumbent Bike as a warm-up knees were bothering me today. *



*Cardiovascular/strength routine today. Two sets on the Nautilus Equipment. 
Increased weight today*

*Nautilus Machines

Crunches (140 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 8 reps
Crunches (140 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (250 lbs) 1 X 8 reps
Crunches (140 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps (180 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (150 lbs) 1 X 25 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.
** machines Max out at 250lbs- so it's all about Sets and Increasing the reps 
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just doing some upper body work with my door gym. It's some straps, and I got it with my weighted vests. That being said, I can't do 1/2 of the workout without my vest anyway.


----------



## olwen

Jon Blaze said:


> Just doing some upper body work with my door gym. It's some straps, and I got it with my weighted vests. That being said, I can't do 1/2 of the workout without my vest anyway.



This reminds me that I really need to get on the ball with the door strap for my shoulders. After Yoga today, I really realize how weak my shoulders are...I think maybe it might be time for a trip to the ortho to see about some physical therapy for the rotator cuff that just hasn't fully healed yet.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> This reminds me that I really need to get on the ball with the door strap for my shoulders. After Yoga today, I really realize how weak my shoulders are...I think maybe it might be time for a trip to the ortho to see about some physical therapy for the rotator cuff that just hasn't fully healed yet.



*Olwen: you might want to check out excercises that will build
 shoulder stability  *


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> *Olwen: you might want to check out excercises that will build
> shoulder stability  *



Thanks for looking that up Tony. I've used that link before and done the exercises, but I don't do them regularly, and I think I maybe need the structure of physical therapy to make sure it gets done. I just don't do it otherwise.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> Thanks for looking that up Tony. I've used that link before and done the exercises, but I don't do them regularly, and I think I maybe need the structure of physical therapy to make sure it gets done. I just don't do it otherwise.



*I will search other links on the specific exercise plan. There are some exercise that I do with tubing and weights (most rotator cuff movements) are done with light/medium weights or tubing.

Another exercise that I am doing now is with the Bo-Staff which is getting into Martial Arts forms. What I like about the Bo-Staff is that it helps with my shoulder flexibility. *


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> *I will search other links on the specific exercise plan. There are some exercise that I do with tubing and weights (most rotator cuff movements) are done with light/medium weights or tubing.
> 
> Another exercise that I am doing now is with the Bo-Staff which is getting into Martial Arts forms. What I like about the Bo-Staff is that it helps with my shoulder flexibility. *



That sounds interesting actually. Well, I'm hoping that yoga will help with my shoulders as well since there's so much stretching involved....I guess at this point tho I should do everything I can to get my shoulder working properly. 

You know, at this point in this awesome thread, I'm wondering what everyone does for motivation? Does that seem like a topic for another thread?


----------



## lypeaches

olwen said:


> You know, at this point in this awesome thread, I'm wondering what everyone does for motivation? Does that seem like a topic for another thread?



Well, for me, my biggest motivator is pain . Seriously, if I don't exercise regularly, my back becomes one big ball of pain. Also, the regular exercise keep panic attacks at bay. I'll do almost anything (apparently) to keep from getting those again. They suck the big one.

35 minutes on the treadmill last night. Varying inclines from 0 - 5.

And speaking of shoulders...it's my favorite thing about the weight lifting. All my life I've had narrow, sloping shoulders. Now, for the first time, I actually have a defined shoulder. Bra straps stay on, and I can actually hang a purse strap on my shoulder without it sliding off! Woohoo! 

Hey, it's the little things 

Sorry to hear you had an injury Olwen... that sounds painful.


----------



## mejix

day 8 completed

there was a slight drizzle. i was hoping for torrential rain for extra toughness points but didnt get it. still in phase 1


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes of mall walking this evening


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Well, for me, my biggest motivator is pain . Seriously, if I don't exercise regularly, my back becomes one big ball of pain. Also, the regular exercise keep panic attacks at bay. I'll do almost anything (apparently) to keep from getting those again. They suck the big one.
> 
> 35 minutes on the treadmill last night. Varying inclines from 0 - 5.
> 
> And speaking of shoulders...it's my favorite thing about the weight lifting. All my life I've had narrow, sloping shoulders. Now, for the first time, I actually have a defined shoulder. Bra straps stay on, and I can actually hang a purse strap on my shoulder without it sliding off! Woohoo!
> 
> Hey, it's the little things
> 
> Sorry to hear you had an injury Olwen... that sounds painful.



I know what you mean about the pain. That was a good motivator for me for a while since I'd start to feel incredibly icky all over if I skipped a workout. Now I still feel icky, but not as much. At least it's not enough to motivate me these days. I'm lucky if I workout twice a week. For a while I was working out five days a week. It makes a huge difference. I think now the thing one thing that really keeps me working out at all are my knees. They get stiff if I don't. I feel tho that is not enough of a motivator....

I tore my rotator cuff a year ago while working out. :doh: It takes a long time for that particular injury to heal. I wish it didn't.


----------



## olwen

mejix said:


> day 8 completed
> 
> there was a slight drizzle. i was hoping for torrential rain for extra toughness points but didnt get it. still in phase 1



Keep at it mejix. Have you tried strapping 5lb weights to your ankles and wrists?


----------



## tinkerbell

I've been riding my bike for about 4.5 miles everyday, this week. And have been running a mile every day.  I'm getting up at 5:30 am to go running. I must have something wrong with me!  

I'm loving it!


----------



## lypeaches

tinkerbell, you're doing fantastic...way to go!

Olwen, I find I can miss 2 days, 3 days max before I start to feel it (depending on what I do in those days off, of course). It's hard sometimes...but mostly I just try not to think too much about it. I just announce to myself first thing in the morning, "today, I am going to do xyz workout", pack my bag, and refuse to argue with myself about it. In short, just do it. This doesn't always work, of course. But that method helps me carry through with my plans, more often than not.

Let's see....yesterday I did my 45 minute home workout of weights and floor exercises. I'm getting better at the crunches, and can ALMOST do a girlie push up. Progress.


----------



## MissToodles

Like others here, I'm working out to Leslie Sansone dvds. I'm up to 26 minutes, and I started at 8 minutes about two months ago. I slowly add on the minutes in slight increments, don't want to suffer any injuries or burn out.

I like her program. The problem with other workouts is my lack of coordination. It's bad enough to do the moves, nevertheless be in time with the actual workout. She has very basic steps, and I can actually do them without totally flailing about. FYI, you can buy a variety of her dvds dirt cheap on ebay.


----------



## lypeaches

MissToodles said:


> Like others here, I'm working out to Leslie Sansone dvds. I'm up to 26 minutes, and I started at 8 minutes about two months ago. I slowly add on the minutes in slight increments, don't want to suffer any injuries or burn out.
> 
> I like her program. The problem with other workouts is my lack of coordination. It's bad enough to do the moves, nevertheless be in time with the actual workout. She has very basic steps, and I can actually do them without totally flailing about. FYI, you can buy a variety of her dvds dirt cheap on ebay.




Good for you MissToodles! I'm totally uncoordinated too...so much so that I can't even really do her two steps to the side then two steps back, so I just do the one step side to side. Blech. Whatever works though!


----------



## tonynyc

*Friday is "Workout Rep Reward Day".   Don't forget to take a small moment of your time and pass some "Reps" to those Dimmers for their continuous efforts- Great Job Everyone*

*** Will give my Reps to those that I can when the system allows- I have not forgotten 

*Todays Workout

1. Tubing Work (Chest Press) 4X10 Reps. 
2.Bo Staff Form 

Maybe some forearm work later
** Light Day today *


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm going to take a nap after I talk to my girlfriend a little, but when I wake up.. Ohhhhh man.. I'm going to workout so hard the bubbles will stop. Ok, not really, but...


----------



## mejix

i ran yesterday. a friend is visiting from out of town so today i essentially walked downtown chicago north to south, twice. or something close to that.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 45 minutes of mall walking this evening



*Great Work: I bet that felt like the easiest 45 minutes worth of walking- does youtr Mall have an "exercise path" that is set up for this?*



tinkerbell said:


> I've been riding my bike for about 4.5 miles everyday, this week. And have been running a mile every day.  I'm getting up at 5:30 am to go running. I must have something wrong with me!
> 
> I'm loving it!




*
The last sentence said it all- the fact that you are enjoying it- good for
*



MissToodles said:


> Like others here, I'm working out to Leslie Sansone dvds. I'm up to 26 minutes, and I started at 8 minutes about two months ago. I slowly add on the minutes in slight increments, don't want to suffer any injuries or burn out.
> 
> I like her program. The problem with other workouts is my lack of coordination. It's bad enough to do the moves, nevertheless be in time with the actual workout. She has very basic steps, and I can actually do them without totally flailing about. FYI, you can buy a variety of her dvds dirt cheap on ebay.



*

MissToodles: good for you- Rome wasn't built in a day and as ther saying goes ... it's a Marathon not a Footrace. We can just measure our progress day-by-day 


*



Jon Blaze said:


> I'm going to take a nap after I talk to my girlfriend a little, but when I wake up.. Ohhhhh man.. I'm going to workout so hard the bubbles will stop. Ok, not really, but...



*
How was the workout Jon and what did you do? Sounds like you are up for an intense workout session
*



mejix said:


> i ran yesterday. a friend is visiting from out of town so today i essentially walked downtown chicago north to south, twice. or something close to that.



*
Great job Mejix- how much walking did u end up doing?
*


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> That sounds interesting actually. Well, I'm hoping that yoga will help with my shoulders as well since there's so much stretching involved....I guess at this point tho I should do everything I can to get my shoulder working properly.
> 
> You know, at this point in this awesome thread, I'm wondering what everyone does for motivation? Does that seem like a topic for another thread?



--------------------
*
Olwen:

You certainly bring up an interesting point regarding what "drives us" to exercise. 

For me - I see the your question in two parts. 


1. Why do you workout? 

For me it's an issue of quality of life and better health. I've had my share of injuries over the years and I've found that both strength and cardiovascular training has been beneficial to me. It also helps with dealing of the stress in living in today's environment.


2. How do you stay motivated with your workouts?

Whether you are doing Strength Training? Running? Swimming? Martial Arts? It's very easy to become bored and stale with your workouts (especially) if you are training solo 75% of the time. My tricks...

A. Reduce Boredom: I try to change my workout scheme each day
B. Increase My Knowledge: Just read up on different ways to do things & see what programs work for me.
*




lypeaches said:


> Well, for me, my biggest motivator is pain . Seriously, if I don't exercise regularly, my back becomes one big ball of pain. Also, the regular exercise keep panic attacks at bay. I'll do almost anything (apparently) to keep from getting those again. They suck the big one.
> 
> 35 minutes on the treadmill last night. Varying inclines from 0 - 5.
> 
> And speaking of shoulders...it's my favorite thing about the weight lifting. All my life I've had narrow, sloping shoulders. Now, for the first time, I actually have a defined shoulder. Bra straps stay on, and I can actually hang a purse strap on my shoulder without it sliding off! Woohoo!
> 
> Hey, it's the little things
> 
> Sorry to hear you had an injury Olwen... that sounds painful.



*Congrats on your workout progress. I can imagine that along with building your shoulders- you probably notice the change in your posture *


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks lypeaches!

I rode just over 15 miles yesterday. I went for 2 rides, the first just over 11 miles, and the other was my 4.5 route. The 11 mile ride was hard - its a slight incline the whole way, and you cant just coast ever. So I was pedaling the whole way. It was great. 

I need to go for a run this am - I didn't go yesterday :doh:


----------



## mejix

day 9 completed. still on phase I

today's victory shower soundtrack was o'jays: emotionally yours. 
victory lunch followed with a series of soul train line videos, like this one, which better be in the smithsonian, they are so beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walk last night (got too hot fast)
30 min swimming laps and short walk today 

Good news: Earlier this week, I was having problems with head aches and felt swollen up. I stopped at a fire station and asked them to check my BP. It was high 140/92. I was worried and felt disappointed because I realized that lowering my medication a few weeks ago must have been a mistake.

I went to the dr yesterday. My BP was 100/50. The dr quizzed me about a few things and then explained that the fireman used the wrong cuff on me....if it's not the proper size, then it gives a false high reading. Also, the OTC meds I take for my allergies...they raise my BP.

She took me off the lisinipril totally......and gave me a script for some allergy meds.

SHE TOOK ME OFF THE CALCIUM BLOCKER TOTALLY! She also sent me to have my cholesterol checked because it was slightly high last year- we don't have the results back yet but she is betting that it has probably came down, too, due to the regular exercise.

I'm so happy....:happy:

This is definitely incentive/motivation to continue with the exercise. Improved health and mobility was always my main goal. Remembering the past fatigue, leg/back aches is enough motivation to make me take a walk. I feel like I'm taking my life back now.


----------



## ashmamma84

walk along the lake front


...and then we played tag in the park. well, not really since i don't run; it's more of a waddle/scoot...but fun, nonetheless!


----------



## MissToodles

lypeaches said:


> Good for you MissToodles! I'm totally uncoordinated too...so much so that I can't even really do her two steps to the side then two steps back, so I just do the one step side to side. Blech. Whatever works though!



I bad with the ''tap outs''. Oy! Otherwise, I like her workouts. I forgot which dvd it is, but I have one which has a pretty big dude in it, at least over 300 lbs (and he's not tall, so he really is quite large). He doesn't smile, but keep marching on like a solider. I use him as my inspiration!


----------



## lypeaches

Oh god, yes...the tap outs...lol. I have a set of her dvds, but pretty much only use the "miracle mile" one for a quickie workout, as I've been doing the gym thing lately. No big guy in that one 

Uh, anyway...let's see...

Saturday: light day...did a 30 minute Speed Mowing of the lawn, trying to get it done before it rained.
Sunday: 45 minutes home workout of weights and floor exercises

GEF...that totally rocks about your decreased meds and stuff. Congrats!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank you Lypeaches 

Took a 35 minute walk with my brother and one of my daughters.


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran/walked 1 mile. 

Rode 13.5 miles today. Plan to do 4.5 more in a little bit.


----------



## tonynyc

*Another thing that inspires me to train is that despite the fact that we are all getting older- it's about being as healthy as possible.

Now, there are many lifters whose stories I've found inspiring for many reasons 
John Davis , two time Olympic Champion in Weightlifting "Self Taught" . Jim Bradford 
, two-time Silver Medalist, etc. ;but, Karl Norberg sticks to mind for this reason... 

The next time one thinks that being 80 years old is about being feeble and frail.. Karl Norberg's (1893-1983) story will have you think otherwise. Karl was able to maintain his strength at even an advanced age which is truly amazing.. *






*Karl Norberg with Pat Casey (1st man to Bench Press 600lbs)* 

---------------------------------------------------------






*Karl Norberg at 80 years of Age Benching 300lbs.*


*Karl Norberg was born January 5th, 1893 to parents Idrana Maria and Johan Fredrik Norberg.
His early years were spent fishing, frolicking, and carrying large buckets of brick, uphill, in the snow, 10 miles each way for early Swedish contractors.He moved to San Francisco sometime between 1915 and 1920 and became a fisherman. After a long career as a fisherman, Karl was finally noticed for being more than just a fishermanhe was found to be the worlds naturally strongest man.Next time you think you are too old. just take a look at Karl Norberg, shown here bench pressing 380 pounds at 69 years of age.
Norberg could bench press over 300 pounds well into his 80s. At the same event where this picture was taken, Karl Norberg also military pressed 230 pounds with ease. Much has been written about him in Iron Man, Strength & Health, and Ironsport magazines. He Bench Pressed 390 at age 79, 400 at age 80, 300 at age 85. At 80 he could still pick up a York 45 pound plate by its hub with three 10 pound plates added and he could hold a 45 pound bar at arms length and twist it 180 degrees and back. 

In 1979, at the age of 86, he moved back to his home country of Sweden. Its there he died in 1983 just short of his 90th birthday.*


*Source
This Weeks Assignment*

*Other Links
 Karl Norberg*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's summer time and since some might be hitting the pool so I thought I would post these exercises I found in a magazine here for anyone that might be interested. I already posted them in Carrie's thread about pool exercise. 


Walking in the water feels easy but the water's resistance, makes it harder to walk and perform these exercises. They boost upper and lower body toning. Perform these exercises in the shallow end of the pool with the water up to your under arms. 

*Box Step:* Walk forward 3 steps, to the left 3 steps, backwards 3 steps, and to the right 3 steps to form a box. Repeat 5 times.

*Side Step:* Stand with feet together and arms in a T position resting on the water's surface. Walk across the pool , sidestepping to the left while pushing arms down through the water until they touch the outer thighs, then bringing them back to the T position. Repeat this until you have gone from one side of the shallow end to the other. Then repeat, leading with the right leg.
*
Arm Push:* Place hands at chest height, close to your body, palms facing out. Walk across the pool, constantly pushing the water in front of you, out the sides, and then behind you. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end to the other. 

*Knee Touch:* Bring fists toward shoulders as if doing a biceps curl. Raise the left knee up to touch the left elbow. Bring knee back down and then step forward with the left foot. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end of the pool to the other. Repeat this with your right side.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's summer time and since some might be hitting the pool so I thought I would post these exercises I found in a magazine here for anyone that might be interested. I already posted them in Carrie's thread about pool exercise.
> 
> 
> Walking in the water feels easy but the water's resistance, makes it harder to walk and perform these exercises. They boost upper and lower body toning. Perform these exercises in the shallow end of the pool with the water up to your under arms.
> 
> *Box Step:* Walk forward 3 steps, to the left 3 steps, backwards 3 steps, and to the right 3 steps to form a box. Repeat 5 times.
> 
> *Side Step:* Stand with feet together and arms in a T position resting on the water's surface. Walk across the pool , sidestepping to the left while pushing arms down through the water until they touch the outer thighs, then bringing them back to the T position. Repeat this until you have gone from one side of the shallow end to the other. Then repeat, leading with the right leg.
> *
> Arm Push:* Place hands at chest height, close to your body, palms facing out. Walk across the pool, constantly pushing the water in front of you, out the sides, and then behind you. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end to the other.
> 
> *Knee Touch:* Bring fists toward shoulders as if doing a biceps curl. Raise the left knee up to touch the left elbow. Bring knee back down and then step forward with the left foot. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end of the pool to the other. Repeat this with your right side.




*Kudos on the different training ideas for the pool - have you added them to you routine? *


*My Workout for Today (Light Day Forearm and Grip Work) *

*
1. Grip Exercises 3 set 5 reps

*** following done for 2 sets ****
first the rows for each arm then the wrist roller

2. One Arm Rows Dumbbell Rows (50lbs) 10reps each arm
3. Wrist Roller (25lbs) *


----------



## mejix

day 10 completed, still phase I

funny how you dread the thought of doing exercise but feel completely happy once you start to get ready.


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 15 min walk last night (got too hot fast)
> 30 min swimming laps and short walk today
> 
> Good news: Earlier this week, I was having problems with head aches and felt swollen up. I stopped at a fire station and asked them to check my BP. It was high 140/92. I was worried and felt disappointed because I realized that lowering my medication a few weeks ago must have been a mistake.
> 
> I went to the dr yesterday. My BP was 100/50. The dr quizzed me about a few things and then explained that the fireman used the wrong cuff on me....if it's not the proper size, then it gives a false high reading. Also, the OTC meds I take for my allergies...they raise my BP.
> 
> She took me off the lisinipril totally......and gave me a script for some allergy meds.
> 
> SHE TOOK ME OFF THE CALCIUM BLOCKER TOTALLY! She also sent me to have my cholesterol checked because it was slightly high last year- we don't have the results back yet but she is betting that it has probably came down, too, due to the regular exercise.
> 
> I'm so happy....:happy:
> 
> This is definitely incentive/motivation to continue with the exercise. Improved health and mobility was always my main goal. Remembering the past fatigue, leg/back aches is enough motivation to make me take a walk. I feel like I'm taking my life back now.



Wow GEF that's awesome! Glad you are getting the benefits of regular exercise and the fact that it's something simple like walking makes it all the more amazing. Congrats on the lowered bp!


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> *Another thing that inspires me to train is that despite the fact that we are all getting older- it's about being as healthy as possible.
> 
> Now, there are many lifters whose stories I've found inspiring for many reasons
> John Davis , two time Olympic Champion in Weightlifting "Self Taught" . Jim Bradford
> , two-time Silver Medalist, etc. ;but, Karl Norberg sticks to mind for this reason...
> 
> The next time one thinks that being 80 years old is about being feeble and frail.. Karl Norberg's (1893-1983) story will have you think otherwise. Karl was able to maintain his strength at even an advanced age which is truly amazing.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karl Norberg with Pat Casey (1st man to Bench Press 600lbs)*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karl Norberg at 80 years of Age Benching 300lbs.*
> 
> 
> *Karl Norberg was born January 5th, 1893 to parents Idrana Maria and Johan Fredrik Norberg.
> His early years were spent fishing, frolicking, and carrying large buckets of brick, uphill, in the snow, 10 miles each way for early Swedish contractors.He moved to San Francisco sometime between 1915 and 1920 and became a fisherman. After a long career as a fisherman, Karl was finally noticed for being more than just a fishermanhe was found to be the worlds naturally strongest man.Next time you think you are too old. just take a look at Karl Norberg, shown here bench pressing 380 pounds at 69 years of age.
> Norberg could bench press over 300 pounds well into his 80s. At the same event where this picture was taken, Karl Norberg also military pressed 230 pounds with ease. Much has been written about him in Iron Man, Strength & Health, and Ironsport magazines. He Bench Pressed 390 at age 79, 400 at age 80, 300 at age 85. At 80 he could still pick up a York 45 pound plate by its hub with three 10 pound plates added and he could hold a 45 pound bar at arms length and twist it 180 degrees and back.
> 
> In 1979, at the age of 86, he moved back to his home country of Sweden. Its there he died in 1983 just short of his 90th birthday.*
> 
> 
> *Source
> This Weeks Assignment*
> 
> *Other Links
> Karl Norberg*



Tony that Karl Nordberg is inspiring. Reminds me too of my now retired boss. She's pushing 80, and she's in good shape. She does strength training, swimming, and walking. Plus she's constantly on the go. I'm not even half her age and I've had days where I couldn't keep up with her. I can only hope to be in such good shape at that age.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Kudos on the different training ideas for the pool - have you added them to you routine? *



Just found them in a magazine the other day- but would love to try them next time I go swimming! 



olwen said:


> Wow GEF that's awesome! Glad you are getting the benefits of regular exercise and the fact that it's something simple like walking makes it all the more amazing. Congrats on the lowered bp!



Thank you very much 
Yes, something very simple to add into my lifestyle added up to big benefits


----------



## lypeaches

yesterday...gym workout, 50 minutes warm up and assorted weights. It was an awesome workout! 

And then, later in the evening, I spent 30 minutes playing Wii sports (my new toy!). I just started getting it set up...can't wait to start doing the balance and yoga stuff.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*well as posted in a few other threads, I lost my job at 9:30am Monday....but the good news is I think i have one much better and more suited shortly!!!

AND MORE IMPORTANTLY...I was all pumped TO NOT work....and have more time to focus on my workouts

yesterday, did a full hour of lifting, pretty much ALL OVER...then a killer 45 minute SPIN CLASS, that just had me drenched and sweating for hours after......LOVE THAT..*


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well as posted in a few other threads, I lost my job at 9:30am Monday....but the good news is I think i have one much better and more suited shortly!!!
> 
> AND MORE IMPORTANTLY...I was all pumped TO NOT work....and have more time to focus on my workouts
> 
> yesterday, did a full hour of lifting, pretty much ALL OVER...then a killer 45 minute SPIN CLASS, that just had me drenched and sweating for hours after......LOVE THAT..*



*Congrats on getting the new job & the fact that you have some free time now to enjoy your workouts*


----------



## olwen

Today was megayoga. Yay!


----------



## tonynyc

*No weightlifting today or maybe rest of this week. Joints and hands (from grip training) need a rest. 
Joys of any weight training is sore muscles and joints. The worse happens with grip training. However, as strength expert  John Brookfield  - "Mastery of Hand Strength"- explained... *

*"Grip Strength, unlike some other types of strength, is not always quick to develop.We are dealing with tendons and smaller muscle groups that do not always respond as quickly as we would like." *

*Today's Workout*

*1. Did a nice 30 minute walk earlier today (doing errands) 

*** After Dinner ***

2. Practiced my Bo-Staff Form (helps loosen the shoulders and wrist) 
3. Boading Balls Exercises (hands and fingers)*

*Will do some rehab hand exercises later with the which I described on a previous thread about the use of 
 Boading Balls.  *


----------



## mejix

day 11, still phase I

phase I will never end.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> *Congrats on getting the new job & the fact that you have some free time now to enjoy your workouts*



*DOn't have the JOB YET...just in a good position..tomorrow I hope to meet with owner and staff and see what happens..so keep me in your prayers!!!

TODAY I tried a new class called CORE WORKOUT..and it was about 35 minutes of CARDIO using a step...which I am not great with...with both hip replacements, I dont' JUMP..but i know how to modify and it was KICk ASS SWEATINGGG..and then some good back / abs/ lots of quads / hammies too...i was going to take an hour long spin class after..but was worn out and my ankle was bothering me..and decided to LISTEN TO MY BODY!! YEAH...good workout today*


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran my mile. Walked for 2 mins 20 sec, and ran for 10 mins 7 sec or something like that. Its the fastest I've done it so far


----------



## lypeaches

Good job everyone!

It's a lightish week for me too. Last night I played for an hour with my Wii, trying out all the different games and exercises. Maybe not a stellar workout, but I did work up a sweat, and it was fun!! I wouldn't use it for my main source of working out, but I think it's a nice way to break up routine every once in awhile without just totally flaking out. I especially love the game where you play Tetris on the balance board...controling the game by squatting and leaning.


----------



## mejix

day 12, phase I forever


----------



## lypeaches

so...just how long IS phase one Mejix? You're doing great!


----------



## mejix

lypeaches said:


> so...just how long IS phase one Mejix? You're doing great!



_thank you!_

i am not running the whole distance, i am walking and running. which is normal, i just love whining. (hehehe)


----------



## olwen

Walked 20 blocks today, that's about a mile. So now I won't feel so bad about staying out so late that I know I won't get up in time for the 9am aqua workout class on saturday.


----------



## lypeaches

Party on, Olwen, you earned it!  
(assuming that staying out late is to have fun!)

Again, spent a couple hours playing Wii Fit and Sports last night. Too much fun! 

I've got to do some lifting today though.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*a little bummed went to the gym just to take a class called *SWEAT SHOP* and I was the only one there, so the instructor asked me *DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TEACH JUST YOU?*....

wtf did I go there for...:doh:

so did 10 minutes on the STAIRMASTER (the kind where it is just steps coming at you....my most time there yet I THINK...good good workout

then moved onto the treadmill and kept it 3.5 LEVEL 5 for 20 minutes

Then good ole elciptical for last 15 and a stretch...
it's been almost 2 hours and I think I finally stopped sweating and am cooled down lolol..looking forward to SPINNING tomorrow *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I walked 45 minutes on Thursday night....and noticed that I kept going really fast. Sweat poured down from my hair line....and I walked around a big store three times in ten minutes-when I usually only get around it twice in the same time. I made myself walk up the small flights of stairs in the hope of strengthening my knees. It hurt at first then felt okay after doing it a few times.

My knees hurt yesterday at work.....and they hurt again today when I walked again. I wasn't going anywhere near as fast as I did two days ago. However, my body was letting me be constant so I did a whole hour at the slower pace. 
I was tired afterwards- that is a good thing. I want to be as physically strong as I used to be. I have set a new goal for myself of working up to three hours a week of exercise minimum. I am getting there....


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> *a little bummed went to the gym just to take a class called *SWEAT SHOP* and I was the only one there, so the instructor asked me *DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TEACH JUST YOU?*....
> 
> wtf did I go there for...:doh:
> 
> so did 10 minutes on the STAIRMASTER (the kind where it is just steps coming at you....my most time there yet I THINK...good good workout
> 
> then moved onto the treadmill and kept it 3.5 LEVEL 5 for 20 minutes
> 
> Then good ole elciptical for last 15 and a stretch...
> it's been almost 2 hours and I think I finally stopped sweating and am cooled down lolol..looking forward to SPINNING tomorrow *




*Great workout - did u get to do spinning today?*



olwen said:


> Walked 20 blocks today, that's about a mile. So now I won't feel so bad about staying out so late that I know I won't get up in time for the 9am aqua workout class on saturday.



*
 Those 20 Blocks can be a real workout - depends which part of the city you are wlaking and exploring. Good job- how are you feeling today and did you get to your aqua classes. 



*




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I walked 45 minutes on Thursday night....and noticed that I kept going really fast. Sweat poured down from my hair line....and I walked around a big store three times in ten minutes-when I usually only get around it twice in the same time. I made myself walk up the small flights of stairs in the hope of strengthening my knees. It hurt at first then felt okay after doing it a few times.
> 
> My knees hurt yesterday at work.....and they hurt again today when I walked again. I wasn't going anywhere near as fast as I did two days ago. However, my body was letting me be constant so I did a whole hour at the slower pace.
> I was tired afterwards- that is a good thing. I want to be as physically strong as I used to be. I have set a new goal for myself of working up to three hours a week of exercise minimum. I am getting there....



*
Greenie: That is the best way of apporaching any workout that we do- it's a "marathon" and not a "foot race" - you have to be kind to your body too as you progress along in your workout journey

*


----------



## tonynyc

*Friday Workout 

(Did some weightlifting today - first time in about 5 days) 


1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walk 10 laps around the studio -(rest for 1-3 minutes) . Repeat Cycle 3 times

*** killer exercise really felt it in my grip and forearms
***(the Farmers Walk takes about 10 minutes to complete) 

2. Crunches 3 sets 30 reps

3. Leg Raises 3 sets 30 reps (for lower abs)

4. One Arm Rows (Thick Handeled Dumbbell - 50lbs) 1 sets 10 reps
** for a thick handle you can wrap a small towel around the dumbbell handle.
** I used 5lbs. ankle weights 

6. 60 minutes (Bo-Staff) form *


---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saturday: Cardiovascular Strength Routine

Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 4) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines

Crunches (100 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (100 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (220 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (100 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (150 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Knee Extensions (130 lbs) 1 X 25 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets. 

I tried to get a 3rd set -but, no go - would have felt nauseous. My body was spent. I did increase the amount of weights in the Bench Press,Rowing and Tricep Press*


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Party on, Olwen, you earned it!
> (assuming that staying out late is to have fun!)
> 
> Again, spent a couple hours playing Wii Fit and Sports last night. Too much fun!
> 
> I've got to do some lifting today though.



Thanks. The staying out late was half, work half fun. I'm starting to think I should ask santa (meaning my sisters) for a Wii for xmas. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I walked 45 minutes on Thursday night....and noticed that I kept going really fast. Sweat poured down from my hair line....and I walked around a big store three times in ten minutes-when I usually only get around it twice in the same time. I made myself walk up the small flights of stairs in the hope of strengthening my knees. It hurt at first then felt okay after doing it a few times.
> 
> My knees hurt yesterday at work.....and they hurt again today when I walked again. I wasn't going anywhere near as fast as I did two days ago. However, my body was letting me be constant so I did a whole hour at the slower pace.
> I was tired afterwards- that is a good thing. I want to be as physically strong as I used to be. I have set a new goal for myself of working up to three hours a week of exercise minimum. I am getting there....



I think if your knees hurt then stairs are probably not good to do unless you can't avoid them. There are other more low impact ways to strengthen your quads. I remember my physical therapist telling me that when I asked why my knees really hurt after using the stairmaster, and he said going down the stairs was harder on your knees than going up. If your knees are hurting you should go to a doctor maybe. 



tonynyc said:


> *
> Those 20 Blocks can be a real workout - depends which part of the city you are wlaking and exploring. Good job- how are you feeling today and did you get to your aqua classes. *



I started on Allen street in the lower east side and walked up 1st to 14th street. I could have walked more, but it was nearly 10pm and I hadn't had dinner, and I was getting like, can't think straight hungry so I stopped on 14th for sushi. It was yummy.


----------



## mejix

day 13 completed, phase I..... _etc etc etc._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Drove up to a lake with my family for Father's Day and took a 40 minute walk there with my brother. Was sure to wear a different/better pair of sneakers and not push myself to walk too fast. My knees were okay- no steps


----------



## olwen

Walked the 17 blocks to the gym. I usually take the bus. 

- begining stretch
- Bike - 12min
- elliptical - 19 min
- lat pull down - 3 sets, 15 reps (65lbs)
- row - 3 sets, 15 reps (60lbs)
- chest press - 2 sets, 12 reps (35lbs)
- shoulder press - 1 set, 6 reps (20lbs)
- hip flexor (outer) - 3 sets, 15 reps (75lbs)
- hip flexor (inner) - 3 sets, 15 reps (75lbs)
- deadlifts - 2 sets, 12 reps (18lb bar)
- bicep curls - 2 sets, 12 reps (18lb bar)
- leg press - 4 sets, 20 reps. If I press a small amount like 120lbs and don't fully extend my legs and keep all the tension in my quads and hamstrings my knees don't hurt. Yay. Just means I have to do more sets and more reps. 
- ending stretch


----------



## Shawna

Good job everyone!  Keep on moving! 

GEF, that's so great that you have seen the improvements in your health. For me, that's the most important thing with all of this. Good for you! 

I have continued with my 5 days a week (2 cardio on treadmill at home and 3 cardio plus weights at the Y). I have been lifting weights for a little over 3 months now and it's so great to be able to feel the results everywhere and increase how much I'm lifting. I love it!

Also, last Monday night I stepped onto my treadmill at home after putting on my heart rate monitor. I was finishing up a phone call and when I finished and got ready to get started, I noticed my heart rate. The lowest it had been before was 64. I have to do more and more these days to get my heart rate in the zone while I'm working out. We don't have to be skinny to be fit. It is possible to be fat and fit!  

View attachment HR 2.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lap swimming!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I walked around DisneyWorld yesterday for 12 hours. Today I'm not doing anything but floating in the pool!


----------



## lypeaches

Wow, everyone is doing fantastic! 

Me...
Saturday...worked out at home for an hour doing weights / floor exercises
Sunday...spent an hour working out diligently on the Wii, combo of aerobic and balance exercises. And spent another hour later in the day goofing around, playing tennis, baseball, boxing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

tonynyc said:


> *Great workout - did u get to do spinning today?*
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]



*Yup Sunday was a great day at the gym, I did a pretty strenuous 50 minute cycle class, and then jumped into the BODY PUMP class, which is lighter weights and VERY HIGH REPS...most men are shocked at what we do in there. We worked hammies, quads, chest, bicepts, tricepts, back and abs...quite a good workout combined with spin.

Monday I tried the 90 minute ATHLETIC INTERVAL, another amazing workout, alot like the BODY PUMP, but we would work a body part then go out to tread mills for 5-7 minutes and really push the inclines up to 10-12 and then alternate that a minute or 2 at a time with speed workout...I suck as speed, but can climb SLOWLY and steadily and really get my heart rate working. I am not sure if that's just good for the body to shock it vs just walking say 4.0 miles an hour at a 5% incline and gradually increasing the climb.....

TUESDAY DAY OFF...body needs it rest to be able to keep doing what its doing!!*


----------



## tonynyc

1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walk 15 laps around the studio -(rest for 1-3 minutes) . Repeat Cycle 3 times. 

*** Took 15 minutes to complete

2. Dumbbell Bench Presses (50lbs Dumbbells) on Stability Ball 1 X25 reps

3. Crunches 3 sets 30 reps (for lower abs)

4. Dumbbell Bench Presses (repeat 2nd exercise) 1X25 reps

5. One Arm Rows (Thick Handeled Dumbbell - 50lbs) 2 sets 10 reps
** for a thick handle you can wrap a small towel around the dumbbell handle.
** I used 5lbs. ankle weights 

6. 60 minutes (Bo-Staff) form (drills to loosen up wrist and shoulders)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minute walk in the park....I waited until later this evening- that seems to have helped some with the heat so I don't have to go to the mall all the time.


----------



## mejix

ran. i can see phase II at a distance.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 30 minute walk in the park....I waited until later this evening- that seems to have helped some with the heat so I don't have to go to the mall all the time.



*
GEF:
Kudos to you - especially with training in warmer weather. Did you have a nice breeze? 

*





mejix said:


> ran. i can see phase II at a distance.



*
What will Phase II of your training involve? 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *
> GEF:
> Kudos to you - especially with training in warmer weather. Did you have a nice breeze?
> 
> *



Lol, no 

The rain/constant thunderstorms are moving away...and the heat is coming back, it seems. I had on a jean jumper with a t-shirt that I took off while walking and just wore my tank top underneath. That helped with the too hot part


----------



## mejix

tonynyc said:


> *
> What will Phase II of your training involve?
> *



hmmm i don't know. phase II i guess will be running only -no walking- and increasing my distance until i find a good routine that i can manage. 

i just like the drama of calling it phase I and phase II. (hehehe)


----------



## lypeaches

mejix said:


> i just like the drama of calling it phase I and phase II. (hehehe)



hehe..I'm sensing a trend mejix! 

Monday - spent an hour on the Wii, combo of aerobic and balance exercise.
Tuesday - 50 minutes at the gym doing weights, 20 minutes at home doing balance exercise and some yoga


----------



## olwen

Megayoga today, plus all the heavy lifting and ladder climbing I had to do at work today. I'm exhausted.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I did the hour class of BODY PUMP...but didn't use heavy enough weights again...afraid of pain or burning out...a different instructor that called me out that i had too much weight in warm up...and she kinda embarassed me...whatever...

then did a pretty grueling 30 minutes on the treadmill from 3.0-12.0 for inclines and 3.3-4.0 for speeds....all in all a good one

tonite is the first 1.5 hour spin class...should be fun....i slept really good and hard last nite and start back to my old job in a little while...and I know for me REST Is crucial for a good workout!!!*


----------



## lypeaches

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> tonite is the first 1.5 hour spin class...should be fun....i slept really good and hard last nite and start back to my old job in a little while...and I know for me REST Is crucial for a good workout!!!*



Don't you just love those really deep and hard sleeps? if I could figure out how to get one of those every night, I'd be golden. 

Hour on Wii last night. We're pulling some long hours at work, so I'm really thankful to be able to do the Wii at home...saves a fair amount of time not having to schlep to the gym.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Got in a 50 minute total walk tonight in the mall. I stopped for a few minutes in the middle because I was tired even though I didn't let myself walk too fast. Better shoes, no stairs and slower walk still helping the knees to be okay


----------



## HDANGEL15

lypeaches said:


> Don't you just love those really deep and hard sleeps? if I could figure out how to get one of those every night, I'd be golden.
> 
> Hour on Wii last night. We're pulling some long hours at work, so I'm really thankful to be able to do the Wii at home...saves a fair amount of time not having to schlep to the gym.



*yessssss they come so infrequently i confess.....and that was after staying up literally til 2am (late for me) and up by 7am...texting for hours and hours and hours...I WAS JUST EXHAUSTED last nite, but that was also in combination with a very hardcore workout

wow...hour on Wii...i have no idea what you can do on them..?

i did the 90 minute spin class tonite...and it went well..he took a break after an hour for 3 minutes so we got full REcovERY...my calves started cramping up though...and my foot hurt...in certain standing / cycling positions....I would guess that's NOT drinking enough water..and I am worried about hurting my foot for sure...tomorrow no spin..just stairs and elipticals for me : >*


----------



## olwen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yessssss they come so infrequently i confess.....and that was after staying up literally til 2am (late for me) and up by 7am...texting for hours and hours and hours...I WAS JUST EXHAUSTED last nite, but that was also in combination with a very hardcore workout
> 
> wow...hour on Wii...i have no idea what you can do on them..?
> 
> i did the 90 minute spin class tonite...and it went well..he took a break after an hour for 3 minutes so we got full REcovERY...my calves started cramping up though...and my foot hurt...in certain standing / cycling positions....I would guess that's NOT drinking enough water..and I am worried about hurting my foot for sure...tomorrow no spin..just stairs and elipticals for me : >*



Potassium helps with the cramping too. Eat a banana sometime before your next spin class, and yes, lots of water.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> Potassium helps with the cramping too. Eat a banana sometime before your next spin class, and yes, lots of water.




*Might want to be careful about "lots of water" as too much can be dangerous. Some marathoners have suffered Hyponatremia with very tragic results*

*

Today's Workout (Light Day - no weightlifting)

1. 60 minutes Bo-Staff form and drills 
2. Walking afterwards.

*


----------



## mejix

ran. phase I...._etc. etc. etc_.


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> *Might want to be careful about "lots of water" as too much can be dangerous. Some marathoners have suffered Hyponatremia with very tragic results*
> 
> *
> 
> Today's Workout (Light Day - no weightlifting)
> 
> 1. 60 minutes Bo-Staff form and drills
> 2. Walking afterwards.
> 
> *



Oh, That's why they tell you drink sports drinks. :doh: That kind of boggles the mind a bit. Sports drinks taste weird tho. I either drank Smart Water or regular water....the article says how much to drink if you are running a marathon, but they don't say how much is too much...and what if you aren't running a marathon? Now I have to look this up.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

olwen said:


> Potassium helps with the cramping too. Eat a banana sometime before your next spin class, and yes, lots of water.



*i had a banana yesterday about 2 hours before class ....and always drink alot of water...maybe a little less yesterday...but will for sure watch that...the spin room doens't get good circulation or enough COLD AIR..so it's really warm in there...*


----------



## lypeaches

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> wow...hour on Wii...i have no idea what you can do on them..?
> 
> : >*




There's a LOT you can do. First, there's Wii Sports, where you can play virtual golf, bowling, tennis, boxing, baseball. Golf and bowling are fun, but not so much exercise, although it is movement. You can definitely work up a sweat doing the tennis and the boxing though!  Then, there's Wii Fit, which has a variety of categories. There's yoga, strength exercises, balance exercises (about core stregthening), and aerobic exercises. Within those categories, you have things like soccer, skiing, snowboarding, ski jumping, jogging, step class, hula hooping, rythym boxing (my fave), plus a ton of just silly fun physical games. All of these utilize a balance board, which you stand on, and through which you control your avatars movements on the screen. In the case of yoga, the balance board provides feedback that helps you improve your poses. In everything that you do, you get scores...which I love, because I'm a bit competitive, so I'm always trying to improve my score...great motivation!

Hopefully this explains it a little. Like anything else, it's all in how you use it.


----------



## tonynyc

*Friday: Cardiovascular Strength Routine*

*Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 5) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines

Crunches (140 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 10reps
Crunches (140lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (140 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (200 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (150 lbs) 1 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.*


----------



## Fascinita

Worked up quite a sweat on a total 40-minute walk today, in 95 degree-weather. Drank Gatorade.


----------



## tinkerbell

ran a mile. All of it. 12:12, my fastest time so far. And biked about 6.5 miles - but did my first mt biking trail. Loved it. I'm so :smitten: with running and mt biking. I never thought I could do a mt biking trail. It was hard for me, but I felt so accomplished after it. 

I've been doing about 4.5 miles each night, just on the bike path this week too.


----------



## Shawna

This week I did my usual routine of 3 days at the Y and 2 days at home (haven't actually worked out yet today but will soon). Here is what that usually looks like:

At the Y--I've been doing 60 minutes of cardio made up with either 25 minutes on the treadmill and 35 on the bike....or 45 minutes on the bike and after lifting weights another 15 minutes. On the treadmill I walk at 3.6 with lots of arm movement (punches etc). On the bike I set the level at 16 until the last 5 minutes and then up as far as it goes to level 21). The bike has really made my legs even stronger. I love it! After cardio then it's on to the weights:

Upper body
bicep curls--40lbs 3 sets of 12
triceps--55lbs 3 sets of 12
butterfly--50lbs 3 sets of 12
chest press--50lbs 3 sets of 12
row--90lbs 3 sets of 12
pull down--90lbs 3 sets of 12
shoulder press--40lbs 3 sets of 12

Legs (since I ride the bike at a high level and work my quads, I don't do as much)
hamstring curls--110lbs 2 sets of 20 then 130lbs for last set of 20
abduction--75lbs 3 sets of 15
adduction--95lbs 3 sets of 20

That's what I do 3 days a week.

At home I use my treadmill and usually walk 2-2.5 miles at 3.6 and grade of 2%.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minutes pounding the floors of the mall today.....


----------



## tinkerbell

I did 3 more trails today. Bruised up my legs - had a great time  I love mountain biking.


----------



## mejix

ran, phase I:_ only stopped once!_

today's run is a long distance dedication to all the bbw's in indiana and massachussetts. 

i would also like to issue a statement regarding climate control. 

today's theme song: billie jean as sung by caetano veloso circa 1986(?)


----------



## tonynyc

*Day of rest- no workout today. My body was sore (quads and forearms) from the lifting. Did some walking today that was about it. *

*Great work everyone- I've repped as many of you as the system allow *


----------



## lypeaches

I'm sore too Tony. Yesterday I spent 3 hours clearing brush and sawing down small trees! And yep, I'm feeling it in my back today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Took a nice 45 minute walk this morning with my brother so we could "beat the heat". I met my three hour goal this week 

Lypeaches, I KNOW how any type of gardening/landscaping work can hurt you later- it really is very hard work.


----------



## tinkerbell

I did a 25 mile bike ride today. I'm sore and tired, and feel awesome.


----------



## ashmamma84

Haven't been keeping up with this thread, but!

An hour and a half of my intro pole dancing class - what a scandalous way to spend a Sunday, eh? 

:kiss2:

Had a TON of fun! Can't wait to go back next week!


----------



## Jon Blaze

30 minute walk with 30 pounds.


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> 30 minute walk with 30 pounds.



*
Jon: Did you wear a weighted vest? for the walk? how did it go? 
*

===============

*

My Workout Today
==============

Nothing -just rest- my muscles still needed the rest from my Friday workout.

I only did one exercise for the wrist.

Wrist Roller (25lbs) 4 reps. (rolling the weights to waist level then lowering the weight to the floor). I keep the arms bent (less stress on the deltiods).

It's funny when I was younger- I would often feel "guilty" if I missed a day;but, I'm hopefully wiser these days and appreciate the need for rest as well ( I know my body does). :happy: 

*


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *
> Jon: Did you wear a weighted vest? for the walk? how did it go?
> *




Yes I did. It was fun.


----------



## lypeaches

Yep GEF, you got that right. Someday I shall break down and pay someone else to do it for me...but not this year! 

Sunday, spent an hour doing vigorous Wii Tennis and Boxing, and another hour playing Wii golf later in the evening.


----------



## mejix

i did my thang

phase I


----------



## lypeaches

last night...
15 minutes yoga
1 hour of Wii Tennis


----------



## Miss Vickie

Just got a Wii yesterday. I got my Mii set up, did a few balance games and yoga. It's pretty cool! I'll pick up Wii Active in the next couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to having a convenient, interesting and fun way to work out.


----------



## olwen

Yesterday was pilates.


----------



## lypeaches

Miss Vickie said:


> Just got a Wii yesterday. I got my Mii set up, did a few balance games and yoga. It's pretty cool! I'll pick up Wii Active in the next couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to having a convenient, interesting and fun way to work out.



Yeah..another Wii person! I'll look forward to hearing how you like it...especially the Wii Active. I have the Wii Sport and Wii Fit. For now, that's enough for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Just did 48 minutes of Wii -- aerobics and strength training. It's fun to unlock new "games"!!!


----------



## lypeaches

Miss Vickie said:


> Just did 48 minutes of Wii -- aerobics and strength training. It's fun to unlock new "games"!!!



My favorite in Wii Fit is the "Rythym Boxing" in the aerobics section.

Last night I totally lost track of time...ending up doing 1 1/2 hours on Wii. Combo of Tennis/Yoga/Balance.


----------



## Fascinita

More walking and sweating yesterday and today. Some minor hills involved. The heat makes it a lot more challenging than it would be ordinarily.


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Workout

Just Nautilus Machines

Crunches (140 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (140 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (220 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Crunches (140 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (150 lbs) 1 X 25 reps
Knee Extensions (140 lbs) 1 X 25 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.


----------



## mejix

did my li'l thang

_feeling funkay_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> Yesterday was pilates.



Please tell me about pilates? I have heard they are used to "strengthen the core".



Fascinita said:


> More walking and sweating yesterday and today. Some minor hills involved. The heat makes it a lot more challenging than it would be ordinarily.



Yes the heat takes it's toll quickly. It has cooled down here this week so I walked outside this evening for 40 minutes in the park. Had to sit down for short bit after doing the first 15 minutes because my right knee is bothering me again.
I keep going ahead and walking on it because I suspect NOT walking again will only make it worse in the end. 

Can someone please tell me a little about the yoga that they do?


----------



## lypeaches

Agree on the heat issue...I'm glad my gym is air conditioned. It's not been an issue yet this year as it's been very rainy and cool, but I know that time is coming.

last night, a light evening...30 minutes of wii tennis, 15 minutes of balance games.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm LOVING the Wii! 40 minutes of aerobics, 12 minutes of yoga.


----------



## Fascinita

More walking for me today. I've started to feel like my legs are stronger again.


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please tell me about pilates? I have heard they are used to "strengthen the core".
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the heat takes it's toll quickly. It has cooled down here this week so I walked outside this evening for 40 minutes in the park. Had to sit down for short bit after doing the first 15 minutes because my right knee is bothering me again.
> I keep going ahead and walking on it because I suspect NOT walking again will only make it worse in the end.
> 
> Can someone please tell me a little about the yoga that they do?



Well, I had stopped going to pilates because that same instructor did the yoga class (I was the only fat person and the rest of the class was moving too fast for me to keep up) that I just couldn't finish even tho I had been taking her pilates class for a while...long story short: I just don't like her class anymore, and it took a while to find one that fit in my schedule. Anyway, I realized that the knee pain intensity increased because I stopped going to pilates. My knees haven't been in as much pain since Monday when I went, so pilates not only strengthens and tightens your core, but it strengthens the muscles in your legs too. I do pilates on a mat, so most of it is lying down and it is low impact. Your legs and arms are up in the air most of the time doing simple movements. I think I posted a link to a youtube video for pilates earlier in the thread. What makes it hard is that you do those simple movements over and over again, and because of my size I actually sweat and get out of breath at some point during class, tho the skinny people don't. I get tired of being the only fat person in the classes tho and I wish there was a pilates for fat folks class somewhere.  Even so, I can't slack off on it since it's the thing that's keeping my knees from hurting and swelling so.

There's a couple of threads also on the health board about yoga for fat folks. This book: Megayoga  and the DVD is probably a really really good thing to buy. Megan also has a website: megayoga.com.

I'd been taking her class which I loved, but the yoga center got shut down this past saturday when the landlord didn't renew the lease, so she is looking for new space. So until she finds some space, I'll be using her book. The class was for beginners and intermediate folks. If you want to look for a similar class in your area, "gentle yoga" is what you should look for. We used props like foam blocks, straps, thick bolsters, and folded blankets (to kneel on), and even each other to assist in the positions. To get deeper stretches she had us lift and move our bellies and boobs out of the way, and she offered alternative positions for people recovering from back, knee, wrist, ankle, and shoulder injuries. She even talked about having a student who did yoga while sitting in a chair because she had just broken her leg and was in a cast. Really, anyone can do yoga, no matter the size. You just have to find a teacher that understand about the physical limitations of fat bodies and how to work around that.


----------



## olwen

Speaking of pilates for fat folks, I just saw this DVD on amazon called Plus Sized Pilates. I have no idea what's on it, so if anyone has it, can you offer up a review?

ETA: I found clips from the DVD on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A_BubBTNlY

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6X2O_2jCBc

After watching the clips I can see modifications she does for some of the movements like "plank" which is basically a pushup. The modifications look good. I'm totally going to buy the DVD now.


----------



## goofy girl

Is it just me or is the eliptical machine a terror?? People rave about it, but I can only do about 7 minutes before I get nauseas and weak...then I switch to the treadmill.


----------



## olwen

goofy girl said:


> Is it just me or is the eliptical machine a terror?? People rave about it, but I can only do about 7 minutes before I get nauseas and weak...then I switch to the treadmill.



I like the elliptical more than the treadmill, at least now I do. When I first started exercising I liked the treadmill more cause it was easier. If you use it regularly you'll be able to stay on it longer, so don't worry about how long you can last on it. I'd think that if 7 minutes is all you can do for now, then that's great. It took me about 4 months of regular exercise to be able to stay on the elliptical for more than 10 min at the lowest setting. Just keep at it. But if you hate it, yeah, do something else. Nothing worse than doing exercise you hate.


----------



## lypeaches

Goofygirl...the first time I tried the elliptical machine it just about killed me! I think I only lasted 5 minutes. It killed my thighs. But, as my thigh muscles got stronger, I would keep adding minutes...splitting time between the treadmill and the elliptical, and work up to it. Now I can do 40 minutes on the elliptical. 

Note...if you have the option of trying different models of ellipticals, do that. My gym has 6 different brands / models...and some of them just don't ffeel right. I did find one in particular that is more comfortable for me. 

Olwen, please give us your review of the pilates tape! I'm very interested in it ...but no classes in my area. 

Finally got my ass to the gym... 45 minutes warm up and weights.
Wii - 15 minutes aerobics and balance games, 15 minutes tennis.


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Goofygirl...the first time I tried the elliptical machine it just about killed me! I think I only lasted 5 minutes. It killed my thighs. But, as my thigh muscles got stronger, I would keep adding minutes...splitting time between the treadmill and the elliptical, and work up to it. Now I can do 40 minutes on the elliptical.
> 
> Note...if you have the option of trying different models of ellipticals, do that. My gym has 6 different brands / models...and some of them just don't ffeel right. I did find one in particular that is more comfortable for me.
> 
> Olwen, please give us your review of the pilates tape! I'm very interested in it ...but no classes in my area.
> 
> Finally got my ass to the gym... 45 minutes warm up and weights.
> Wii - 15 minutes aerobics and balance games, 15 minutes tennis.



I'll be sure to give a review after it arrives.


----------



## lypeaches

olwen said:


> . It took me about 4 months of regular exercise to be able to stay on the elliptical for more than 10 min at the lowest setting. Just keep at it. But if you hate it, yeah, do something else. Nothing worse than doing exercise you hate.



True that, Olwen. I did not like it at all at first...but kept at it because I knew that in the long run it would be much easier on my feet / joints, and it is. Now I love it!


----------



## lypeaches

ooooo Vickie...I just did a search, and there is a Wii Pilates coming out later this summer! Wheee!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

1 hour swimming laps and 1 hour water aerobics. Wanted to sit in the hot tub but had to come in to work.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

olwen said:


> I like the elliptical more than the treadmill, at least now I do. When I first started exercising I liked the treadmill more cause it was easier. If you use it regularly you'll be able to stay on it longer, so don't worry about how long you can last on it. I'd think that if 7 minutes is all you can do for now, then that's great. It took me about 4 months of regular exercise to be able to stay on the elliptical for more than 10 min at the lowest setting. Just keep at it. But if you hate it, yeah, do something else. Nothing worse than doing exercise you hate.



Agreed. It takes a while to get used to the elliptical and when I first started I could do like 5-10 minutes tops. I'm up to about 60-90 now depending on if I've done something else before or doing something else after. I do not like walking on the treadmill because it just feels so unnatural to me so I avoid it. 

Though I really would like to start jogging and can't imagine doing it anywhere other than on the treadmill at the gym. I'm certainly not about to go running in a park anywhere.


----------



## superodalisque

so far:

morning exercises with resistance bands and weights for cankles
30 minutes on the stationary bike (arms and legs)
a short 1/4 mile walk/toddle after lunch


----------



## superodalisque

i love the shimmy on fit tv. when i get strong enough i want to get back to this:

this youtube clip gives a good idea of how the video works: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjirfzoA38g

there are lots more clips there to try . i want to learn how to do a belly roll well


----------



## tinkerbell

Biked 2.5 miles, Ran 1 mile, walked 1 mile, and then ran another mile. So, only 5.5 miles total.

But I've been lazy this week - that 25 mile bike ride on sunday just wore me out. 

And it was hard running today - because I've been so lazy this week.


----------



## mejix

did my li'l thang

_oooh yeah_

did my li'l thang alright 

what you say? 

did my li'l thang

_oooh yeah_

did my li'l thang alright now


(unh unh)




*


----------



## tonynyc

Light Workout Day (No Running-No Weights)


*Training with Chest Expanders /Tubing*
*(2sets 10 reps for all exercises)* 
*
1. Front Chest Pull 
2. Tricep Press Outs 
3. Rear Neck Overhead Press with Cables *


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Just swimming today, 1 mile. It took me an hour


----------



## MissToodles

started yesterday (after an almost 3 week break) a new (for me) leslie sansone dvd. this one kicked my ass. it was intense, at least for her workouts. a lot more upper body movements. at one point I had to kick and walk forward with arms up in the air. it literally looked like a goose step with a dose of heil hitler thrown in. oh crazy workout moments. 

I saw a few pages back, the ellipetical made a few of you sick. while I've never been on that machine, I can't go on a treadmill at all. I get motion sick very easily and I feel dizzy the moment I start walking on one.

trying to get unlazy and attempt to go to the gym soon. I have free access to my school's very large facility which includes an a olympic size pool and all types of machines/weights.


----------



## lypeaches

MissToodles said:


> started yesterday (after an almost 3 week break) a new (for me) leslie sansone dvd. this one kicked my ass. it was intense, at least for her workouts. a lot more upper body movements. at one point I had to kick and walk forward with arms up in the air. it literally looked like a goose step with a dose of heil hitler thrown in. oh crazy workout moments.
> .



OK Miss Toodles, I just have to thank you for the laugh...it's how I've felt at times too. Good for you for getting back on the horse though. It's so tough after taking a break. 

Super, I've tried that Shimmy program before...it's fun!!

OK, yesterday I did, uhm....25 minutes Yoga, and played Wii tennis for an hour.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm LOVING the Wii! 40 minutes of aerobics, 12 minutes of yoga.



I love it, too. It's one of my faves here 

Only fifteen minutes of total walking on the Jersey shore Fri night- after riding/driving/traveling for 13 hours to get here.

Went out three times yesterday- grand total of one hour and 20 minutes walking yesterday. 

We are going out again soon. Will be doing much more walking.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My ass has been officially kicked by the Wii.  I did 40 minutes of cardio and then 25 minutes of strength training yesterday. I kept doing more to open more poses and longer reps. Can I just say... OW?

Hey, BTW, is the Wii tennis part of the Active package?


----------



## mejix

ran with a hangover from last night...


----------



## Wild Zero

Ran trails for an hour, came onto the road a half-mile from the trailhead I parked at and dodged cars on the shoulder for the walk back.

In a related story, Vans were a bad choice.


----------



## lypeaches

mejix said:


> ran with a hangover from last night...



Power reps to mejix for running with a hangover 

The Wii Tennis I use is part of the Wii Sports package...the one that typically comes with the Wii...it has golf, tennis, baseball, bowling and boxing.

Sunday, played an hour of tennis.


----------



## tonynyc

*Another Light Workout Day (No Running-No Weights) *


*Training with Chest Expanders /Tubing*
*(2sets 10 reps for all exercises) *

*1. Front Chest Pull 
2. Tricep Press Outs 
3. Rear Neck Overhead Press with Cables *


----------



## olwen

Today pilates with an instructor I'm not used to. I spent half the class just sitting there cause she did a bunch of forms I couldn't do and she was moving way to fast. Grrr. I'll have to find a different class, and to top it off, I forgot to bring my sneakers so I couldn't do anything else and I didn't get a hard enough workout. Double grrrr.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Olwen, how frustrating. Consistency is SO important. I haven't been able to find consistent yoga or pilates instructors at our local gyms, which is partly what's brought me to the Wii. 

Speaking of which, I'm still hurting from my workout the other day. I think I totally overdid it.  Today I did pick up Active though, plus a three inch "step" thing to put my balance board on so the step game is a little more challenging. Oh and I got a cover for the board to make it a little less slippery. Since I use my bare feet I was really afraid I'd fall off.


----------



## Santaclear

Rode my bicycle home from work tonight. Nine or eleven miles.


----------



## lypeaches

last night I did my home - weight workout, about 45 minutes
plus 20 minutes Wii tennis (I finally beat the bots...yeah!)
20 minutes Wii yoga


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday night: Ten minutes on the boardwalk/beach after driving /riding 13 hours in the car

Saturday: All trips/walks outside to places total 1 hour and 20 minutes 

Sunday: 40 minutes- 20 minutes walking to someplace and the trip back


----------



## mejix

ahem, 
phase one
completed.....

_
bartender, POWER REPS! for everyone!!!_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Friday night: Ten minutes on the boardwalk/beach after driving /riding 13 hours in the car
> 
> Saturday: All trips/walks outside to places total 1 hour and 20 minutes
> 
> Sunday: 40 minutes- 20 minutes walking to someplace and the trip back




Good news: I now have more to add!

Took my girls to a really nice park to play- that has miles of walking and bike trails. Walked for one hour tonight- even though I had to sit down for a few minutes after the first 30 because my left knee started acting up again.

I told this darn knee that I'm going to win.....I think it's starting to believe me


----------



## ashmamma84

Vanyasa yoga for an hour


----------



## olwen

Miss Vickie said:


> Olwen, how frustrating. Consistency is SO important. I haven't been able to find consistent yoga or pilates instructors at our local gyms, which is partly what's brought me to the Wii.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm still hurting from my workout the other day. I think I totally overdid it.  Today I did pick up Active though, plus a three inch "step" thing to put my balance board on so the step game is a little more challenging. Oh and I got a cover for the board to make it a little less slippery. Since I use my bare feet I was really afraid I'd fall off.



Wait, the Wii fit the the one with the board with a 330lb weight limit. I looked around online and it looks like if anyone puts a folded up blanket underneath or plays on a carpet the game measures you 10lbs lighter. Either way I'm still too big for it. 

I found a hack, that says the board supports 600lbs, but that the game won't let you create a profile or track your progress, so you can't open more games. Now I'm thinking the board won't be wide enough for my stance either if that's the case, since I can't put my feet together. 

So much for the Wii fit.


----------



## MatthewB

On Sunday afternoon, I walked over two or three blocks to pick up a DVD at a rental place and back; _very_ invigorating.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Olwen, yep, the Wii Fit is the one with the board with the weight limit. I've also noticed that when it weighs you it varies wildly. It told Burt he'd lost eight pounds in one DAY! So it has its problems, to be sure.

That pisses me off that it has a weight limit.  I wonder if it's the limitation of the machinery itself, or something else?

Anyhoo... after seeing my massage therapist and working out the kinks caused by overdoing it the other day, I did 40 minutes yesterday, 30 of cardio, 10 of yoga. Then my daughter and I took the dogs to the beach 'cause it was too damn hot here to exercise.


----------



## lypeaches

That's weird...so far my board has been incredibly accurate, against my regular bathroom scales and the fancy scales they have at my gym. 

I read somewhere on the net that the weight limit is more of a software thing, and they blame it on the program being developed in Japan, without taking American sizes into consideration (not just weight, but height as well....some 6'5" guy was complaining). I have not idea if that's actually true though. Hopefully it will be something that they improve apon with future models. 

Light night....30 minutes of mostly Wii aerobics, with a few balance games in there.


----------



## tonynyc

*1st day back at the gym- my body was sore (especially knees and elbows) .. so most of my workout forcused on just stretching and tubing work for shoulders (rotator cuff) exercises...*

* My Workout Today*
*
1. Stability Ball Lower Back Stretch 6 minutes (repeat) 3X

2. Tubing (Rotator Cuff Exercises) 2 sets 10 rep

3.. Stability Ball - One Dumbbell Bench Press (50lbs each hand) 3 sets 10 reps

4. One Arm Rows (Dumbbell - 50lbs) 3 sets 10 reps

5. 30 minutes (Bo-Staff) form (loosens the shoulder)
*


----------



## Carrie

Finally, back on board with this thread! After several weeks of no pool workout because of the bash and post-bash illness, I got my butt back in gear today and worked out at the pool. :happy:


----------



## olwen

Miss Vickie said:


> Olwen, yep, the Wii Fit is the one with the board with the weight limit. I've also noticed that when it weighs you it varies wildly. It told Burt he'd lost eight pounds in one DAY! So it has its problems, to be sure.
> 
> That pisses me off that it has a weight limit.  I wonder if it's the limitation of the machinery itself, or something else?
> 
> Anyhoo... after seeing my massage therapist and working out the kinks caused by overdoing it the other day, I did 40 minutes yesterday, 30 of cardio, 10 of yoga. Then my daughter and I took the dogs to the beach 'cause it was too damn hot here to exercise.





lypeaches said:


> That's weird...so far my board has been incredibly accurate, against my regular bathroom scales and the fancy scales they have at my gym.
> 
> I read somewhere on the net that the weight limit is more of a software thing, and they blame it on the program being developed in Japan, without taking American sizes into consideration (not just weight, but height as well....some 6'5" guy was complaining). I have not idea if that's actually true though. Hopefully it will be something that they improve apon with future models.
> 
> Light night....30 minutes of mostly Wii aerobics, with a few balance games in there.



I read that too. The board itself is supposed to support up to 600lbs without breaking, but the software reads only up to 330lbs. Which just sounds silly to me. I'm assuming the board is digital and digital scales read higher than 330lbs, so it should just be calibrated for that. If Nintendo fixes that I'll probably get one.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just some pushups, and a quick 15 minute mile walk with 30lbs in to wake me up a little.


----------



## bigmac

Went to the gym for the first time in over a month. Feeling very fat and slow. Need to get back into some sort of shape.


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome Bigmac. Those first few times going back to the gym can be tough. Good on you for doing it anyway...your body will thank you in the long run!

Last night, I went to the gym. 40 minutes weights, 20 minutes elliptical


----------



## lypeaches

Carrie said:


> Finally, back on board with this thread! After several weeks of no pool workout because of the bash and post-bash illness, I got my butt back in gear today and worked out at the pool. :happy:



Way to go Carrie! Glad you feel better now


----------



## Wild Zero

Another hour spent scrambling over rocks and up and down muddy hills, feeling great.


----------



## mejix

ran with my mp3 player. 
it kind of feels like im not there.
it kind of screwed my breathing rhythm. 
weird. 
nice to have a soundtrack though.


----------



## Carrie

lypeaches said:


> Way to go Carrie! Glad you feel better now


Thanks, Janelle! It felt great. Did it again today. 


Wild Zero said:


> Another hour spent scrambling over rocks and up and down muddy hills, feeling great.


That's like exercising Indiana Jones-style. Nice!


mejix said:


> ran with my mp3 player.
> it kind of feels like im not there.
> it kind of screwed my breathing rhythm.
> weird.
> nice to have a soundtrack though.


That was almost haiku! Kind of.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I've run my ass off at work the last two days -- 13-14 hours straight -- and expect to do the same today. Does that count? 

Wii, I miss you, buddy.....


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 2 miles, walked 2 miles. Biked 2.5 miles. Did 1 mt biking trail. And I feel like I'm about to die. I have been so lazy this week, and had a bad weekend with a TON of junk food. My body is not happy with me :doh:


----------



## lypeaches

I hear ya Tinkerbell, same thing for me from last weekend.

Let's see, I did 30 minutes Wii aerobics, followed by 30 minutes of tennis.


----------



## Jon Blaze

5k run in 24:16 this morning. It was my more HAES-esque run in that my goal was to not stop running until the finish, and I did.

It was ok, but I was a little pissed that 400 of us had to run on a track that at its widest points was 10ft. Not smart. lol I loved the hills. They brought a new challenge to then what I'm used to (Minus running up the bridge to Pensacola beach for my first 5k a few years ago: Google it and see  lol).


----------



## Wild Zero

Carrie said:


> That's like exercising Indiana Jones-style. Nice!



I didn't think of that but was definitely in a cinematic mood, spent the entire hike humming the _Legend of Zelda_ overworld theme


----------



## tonynyc

*Light Workout Day*

*
1. Did 30 minutes of walking
2. 45 minutes of Bo-Staff form
*


----------



## olwen

Today I walked for 8 street blocks (short) and 3 avenue blocks (long). It was about a 20 minute walk for me.


----------



## lypeaches

Friday... light day. played Wii tennis for about 40 minutes


----------



## MissToodles

for all those who use the wii fit, how good of shape do you have to be to actually do it? It is for advanced fitness or can a beginner be challenged (but not enough of a challenge that leads to throwing the entire gaming system against the wall).


started to add wrist weights to my leslie sansone routine. certain parts of her dvds use weights. I wonder if this is really effective. I'm not looking to get toned, just want the best cardiovascular health possible! I'm using 1 lb weights on each wrist, which is about 1/2 a percent of my total body weight (?). I feel it in the upper arms, so I think it's doing something.


----------



## Miss Vickie

MissToodles said:


> for all those who use the wii fit, how good of shape do you have to be to actually do it? It is for advanced fitness or can a beginner be challenged (but not enough of a challenge that leads to throwing the entire gaming system against the wall).



It definitely starts at beginner level and you progress as slowly or quickly as you want/need/feel is best. It's great and only lets you unlock new games when you have demonstrated a certain level of fitness. So as you gain more time and skill, you get more things to do. It's perfect in that way.


----------



## tinkerbell

Just one mile today - took my dog with me, and it took forever. He is really out of shape.


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Just one mile today - took my dog with me, and it took forever. He is really out of shape.



Good for you both and a great workout. One mile for you and Four miles for pooch (figured his 4 little paws had to work 4X as hard).

*No Workout this weekend - just relaxation*


----------



## mejix

cleaned the tub

retouched the paint on the porch

and i ran

(i ran so far away)


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> Good for you both and a great workout. One mile for you and Four miles for pooch (figured his 4 little paws had to work 4X as hard).



haha, I guess thats true. Poor guy, I felt like I was dragging him the whole way. I couldn't get him to run at all. And it didn't help he wanted to stop and sniff at everything. He's going again today, but I'm going to do more.


----------



## lypeaches

mixed bag yesterday...
1 1/2 hours mowing lawn and yard work
about 1/2 hour of wii tennis
20 minutes wii yoga and.....

Finally the lake is warm enough to swim in a bit, so 20 minutes swimming too. Hooray! Finally, it's somewhat summerlike here.

Miss Toodles....ditto what Vickie said regarding the Wii. I'd venture a guess that it was pretty much designed as a fun way for people to go from couch potato to fitness.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Ugh. I have to get better at getting on the Wii on the days I work. But when I leave the house at 5:15 am and don't get back 'till nearly 8 pm that doesn't give me a lotta time. Somehow in all that I have to eat, say hi to the family, feed the dogs, etc etc etc. Probably just 10 minutes of yoga, though, would really help my mindset. I need to think of it as a stress reliever, I think, even though it "feels" like hanging out at Dim is a much better stress reliever. 

Today I did 45 minutes of Wii cardio and strength training. I'd do more but Burtimus kicked me off so he could get his workout in. Maybe I'll try yoga before bed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday: 35 minute walk down town

Saturday: 30 min walk on nature trail on the Blue Ridge Parkway

Today: 1 hour and 15 minutes housecleaning- that includes scrubbing floors (I had sweat running off of me and had to keep a small towel around my neck so I could wipe it out of my eyes)

and then 45 minutes in the pool (swimming laps and treading water)- and ten minutes of walking because it's a 5 minute walk through the park to get to the pool- and then the walk back


----------



## tinkerbell

25 mile bike ride :smitten: loved it, had a ton of fun. And then just got back from a mile walk with the dog. He did better today.


----------



## olwen

sunday, about 10 min stretching and 30 min on the elliptical. Kept it light today.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Just got back from a walk on the beach with the daughter and puppies.  About an hour total, all on rocky, sandy beach and then up a pretty steep incline back to the car.


----------



## lypeaches

Sunday - half hour swimming, hour of Wii Tennis, 15 minutes Wii Yoga


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Friday: 35 minute walk down town
> 
> Saturday: 30 min walk on nature trail on the Blue Ridge Parkway
> 
> Today: 1 hour and 15 minutes housecleaning- that includes scrubbing floors (I had sweat running off of me and had to keep a small towel around my neck so I could wipe it out of my eyes)
> 
> and then 45 minutes in the pool (swimming laps and treading water)- and ten minutes of walking because it's a 5 minute walk through the park to get to the pool- and then the walk back



Later I met up with someone at a pub so walked there and back to my car- then walked through another park to see an outdoor play- walked up and down hills 
That totaled another 20 minutes of walking on top of everything else


----------



## Carrie

Just got back from swimming!


----------



## ashmamma84

sunday - plenty of walking in chicago; was a beautiful day too!

today - bellydance in an hour! woo!


----------



## mejix

ran my route


----------



## Leesa

*1 hour of _lovely_ water aerobics.


----------



## tonynyc

*My Workout Today*

*1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walk 15 laps around the studio -(rest for 3-5 minutes) . Repeat Cycle 3 times

2. Bodyweight Squats 100 reps

3. Stability Ball - Dumbbell Bench Presses (50lbs each hand) 2 sets 25 reps

4. 20 minutes (Bo-Staff) form *


----------



## tonynyc

double post


----------



## lypeaches

1/2 hour of wii aerobics and yoga moves
45 minutes wii tennis


----------



## Miss Vickie

45 minutes of Wii-robics and then 15 minutes of strength training. I'm so glad my Wii wasn't truly broken, as I suspected, but just needing to be unplugged for a bit. Embarrassing as heck, but at least it WORKS now.

Question about the Wii boxing -- why don't so many of my hits actually hit the target? I feel like I'm aiming right but very few connect. Suggestions? (Besides glasses?)


----------



## Fascinita

Much walking today. Probably around one hour total. 

Also, lotta housework, first thing in the morning.

I feel nice and tired... in the best way.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Started the 30 day challenge with Wii Active. I gotta say I like the cardio aspect of it a lot more than the Fit. I feel a lot more stable walking/running on the ground, rather than the balance board. It seriously kicked my ass!


----------



## tonynyc

*MidWeek Point and great work everybody.
Saw this wonderful quote on the  Fitness Hut website and wanted to share....
*

*"Exercise is not my life.....exercise makes my life better!" *


----------



## Jon Blaze

A little running with some weight in the vest, as well as some walking earlier.


----------



## lypeaches

1/2 hour swimming
15 minutes yoga
1/2 hour Wii Tennis...I just can't seem to beat the "martin and lucia" team. grrrrr. 

Vicki, I had a similar issue with my Wii boxing, so I haven't played with it much, other than the Rythym boxing. I found it helped to back up a bit from the TV and / or adjust the angle of the sensor bar. I also have problems with the controller and the nunchuck getting out of sync from time to time.


----------



## tonynyc

*My Workout Today*

**** Had to improvise on my workout since the larger room in the studio was being used...I was able to do my workout in the smaller room. Just did high reps with the Squats to get the Cardio going *


*

1. Sumo Squats (Holding One 50lbs. Dumbbell) 25 reps 








------------------------

2. Stability Ball - Dumbbell Bench Presses (50lbs each hand) 25 reps

3. Dumbbell Shrugs (50 lbs. each hand) 25 reps

4. 20 minutes (Bo-Staff) form

*

*Cycle is repeated for Exericises 1-3 [3 sets 25 reps for 75 reps total*


----------



## mejix

ran






******************
***********


----------



## Leesa

H2O aerobics again


----------



## Fascinita

Lots more walking today. Very little housework. My back and butt and legs feel like they're getting the most intense workout.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Wii Active 35 minutes, Wii Fit doing strength training and yoga, 10 minutes.


----------



## lypeaches

Swimming about 35 minutes. I wish the dang lake would get warmer...

30 minutes Wii Tennis


Hey Vickie, I was reading about the boxing / remote issue....apparently you have to really snap your puches to get it to register ???? I haven't tested that yet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1 hr walk in the mall last night -walked 55 minutes- sat down for about five then did the other five slowly. My knee held out


----------



## lypeaches

TonyNYC - those sumo squats look like they would HURT the next day!

GEF, glad to hear that your knee is behaving...you're doing great!


Me - went to gym - 40 minutes warmup and weights. 
Much as I love my Wii, I must not forget to maintain my new muscles I worked so hard for


----------



## mejix

ran
**************************************
**************************************
**************************************
**************************************


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> TonyNYC - those sumo squats look like they would HURT the next day!
> 
> GEF, glad to hear that your knee is behaving...you're doing great!
> 
> 
> Me - went to gym - 40 minutes warmup and weights.
> Much as I love my Wii, I must not forget to maintain my new muscles I worked so hard for



*
Great Work Lypeaches:

The Sumo Squats are ok - I go to about Parallel so the stress in the knees doesn't happen. The real killers are the Farmers Work that I did earlier this week.
*


*Cardiovascular Strength Routine*

*Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 3) 10 minutes *

*Nautilus Machines*

*Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 8-10reps
Crunches (120lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 1 X 8-10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (200 lbs) 1 X 8-10 reps
Knee Extensions (180 lbs) 1 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets. * 

*Was happy that I was able to increase the weight on the Knee Extensions.
*


----------



## MissToodles

did intervals of jogging in the long island sound. water was quite placid, so the perfect place to do all sorts of moves!

thanks for the wii info. going to start saving my pennies for one.

has anyone here tried the shapely girl fitness dvds?


----------



## Actor4hire

WOW!! I haven't been on in a while, but I am so glad to see this is still going. (And going "strong" I might add) 

40 Min on the eliptical this AM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Drove up to a place called Mount Mitchell on the Blue Ridge Parkway today. It's the highest mountain in this whole range, I do believe. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell

I hiked partway up that bad boy today 

One hour worth of hiking and walking - my knee did fine


----------



## steely

Beautiful place, isn't it? I'm sure the weather was lovely as well. I'm glad to hear your knee held up. Sometimes it's the small things.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> GEF, glad to hear that your knee is behaving...you're doing great!





steely said:


> Beautiful place, isn't it? I'm sure the weather was lovely as well. I'm glad to hear your knee held up. Sometimes it's the small things.



Thanks to both of you. It's getting stronger, I do believe. The best part of being up on the mtn today is that last year I couldn't do it. I have been "getting back" to the strength/stamina that I had for many years from regular exercise. I have missed that good feeling and doing something so wonderful for myself. 
The natural high makes it all worth the effort.


----------



## tinkerbell

Forgot to update yesterday. I did 6.5 miles yesterday. I took each dog on a 1 mile walk (I have two, and did it separately) and then did a 4.5 miles on the bike path. I ran all the way there, so I was able to run for just over 2 miles without stopping, and then ran/walked back. I'm unable to ride my bike as my hands are still numb from last weeks 25 mile ride. I think I'm going to do something similar today.


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome back Actor!

Friday - 1/2 hour Wii Tennis
Saturday - 45 minutes swimming, 1 hour of Wii Tennis, 10 minutes yoga. I slept really well last night!!


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles, ran most of it, all in the rain


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

:doh: .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walking- up and down some hills 
I sat down to cool off after the first 40 minutes but I did the whole hour. One of my little girls did it with me 

I have been reaching my 3 hour goal each week for the past month. In a few months- I might raise the bar again


----------



## mejix

changed my avatar
bought a couple of used books
ran

today's soundtrack: curtis mayfield- pusherman


----------



## lypeaches

Sunday - 45 minutes swimming
1 hours of Wii Tennis.


----------



## Miss Vickie

30 minutes on Wii Active
20 minutes on Wii fit doing strength training and running.

Still having a hard time getting on when I work. I'm just too exhausted and have too little time to do anything on my work days. I really need to get on and just do *something*.


----------



## Miss Vickie

45 minutes on the Wii doing a 30 minutes workout on Active, and 15 minutes of strength training ("love" the jack knives) on Fit.


----------



## Fascinita

An afternoon full of errands accompanied by much walking. I feel spent.


----------



## mejix

ran (added an additional block)
took a shower (sang yellow)
i am eating

will give out random power reps with a variety of new flavors and styles, if the board thingy will allow me.





*


----------



## Carrie

mejix said:


> bought a couple of used books


If that counts as exercise, then I exercised yesterday. :batting:

Swam today.


----------



## olwen

So I finally had a chance to check out the Plus-Size Pilates DVD. In short, I recommend it. Anyone who is new to pilates should be sure to watch the introduction. The DVD is divided into Morning exercises, mid-day exercises, and evening exercises, and another section that has the whole workout all at once. Each form also has it's own chapter so you can easily skip to the ones you may need to review. The mid-day ones are easiest since they are simple things you can do at work while on a break. The entire DVD has an 80 min running time, but each section takes about 15-20 minutes depending on how many reps you do and the entire workout is about 45 - 60 minutes also depending upon how many reps you do. The pilates classes I have taken have all been 60 minute classes.

The exercise model is a small bbw so there were some things she could do that I couldn't. There were two or three forms I couldn't do as demonstrated in the video. I was able to modify two of them, but one I had to just skip altogether, but it's a form I've never been able to do - a sort of side plank. The Plank is like a pushup but more intense, so a side plank is like raising your whole body on one arm, but you are on your side instead of facing the floor. 

I could have done without some of the "this will make you look better" comments. There weren't that many tho thankfully. Over all I'd say it was worth the money and would be a good introduction for anybody thinking of doing pilates. Anyone who does do this should also purchase a thick and wide pilates or yoga mat. The one I have is this one, that I got from Modells. It also helps to have throw pillows or folded up blankets, or folded up towels handy for kneeling positions (to ease the knees) and for positions where your head is supposed to be on the floor (will support your neck).


----------



## Miss Vickie

Thanks, Olwen. I was looking for a Pilates DVD and I may give this one a try if I can't find one that works with the Wii. Do you need any other equipment to do the moves?


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Olwen, for the review! I can't do the plank either, in any form! 

Vickie, apparently there's a Wii Pilates being released in August. 

Monday swam 45 minutes, played Wii Tennis for an hour.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oooh, really peaches? I may hold out for that if it would allow feedback for my moves like we get with other Wii games.

Hey, speaking of which, for those of you who have Active and who are disappointed with the wimpiness of the "resistance" band it comes with... I was complaining to my chiropractor yesterday and he went into his store room and cut off some nice long length of theraband material in green and blue, which have more resistance. It's way better, and you can tie the handles onto it wherever you like. You can also buy resistance bands at sporting good stores, too. That was my only real complaint about the Active, was that I'm "too strong" for the resistance band.


----------



## tonynyc

*Wednesday Workout *
*
1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walked 20 laps around the studio -(rest for 1-3 minutes) . Repeat Cycle 2 times

2. Crunches 3 sets 30 reps

3. Leg Raises 3 sets 30 reps (for lower abs)

4. 45 minutes (Bo-Staff) form
*


----------



## tonynyc

Miss Vickie said:


> Oooh, really peaches? I may hold out for that if it would allow feedback for my moves like we get with other Wii games.
> 
> Hey, speaking of which, for those of you who have Active and who are disappointed with the wimpiness of the "resistance" band it comes with... I was complaining to my chiropractor yesterday and he went into his store room and cut off some nice long length of theraband material in green and blue, which have more resistance. It's way better, and you can tie the handles onto it wherever you like. You can also buy resistance bands at sporting good stores, too. That was my only real complaint about the Active, was that I'm "too strong" for the resistance band.



*
Hi Vickie:

If the "Active" bands are not giving you enough resistance - you might want to try bicycle innertubes or motorcycle innertubes. Just make sure to wear safety goggles. 

The innertubes give you a great work ; especially, if you are looking to build functional strength & strength at different angles. 
*


----------



## mejix

Carrie said:


> If that counts as exercise, then I exercised yesterday. :batting:



book buying counts. singing in the shower counts too. it just depends what you sing and how loud.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went to a friend's place Monday night that has a pool- I'm claiming about 15 minutes walking/swimming since I putzed around instead of doing laps 


Walked for an hour this evening in the mall. Knee was bothering me today so I took 600 mg ibuprofen before I started and had to sit down a couple of times during ..... but completed the walk


----------



## olwen

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Olwen. I was looking for a Pilates DVD and I may give this one a try if I can't find one that works with the Wii. Do you need any other equipment to do the moves?



The only other thing you need is a chair for the lunchtime workout set.


----------



## lypeaches

Gym - 45 minutes weights, 22 minutes treadmill
home - 30 minutes Wii tennis


----------



## MissToodles

combined 32 minutes of 2 leslie sansone dvds. need to mix things up to stay interested. leveling off on her workouts for now. don't want to injure myself by increasing the time spent doing it.


----------



## mejix

did some errands
ran
took a shower


today's run is dedicated to mark buerhle of the chicago white sox who threw a perfect game today, only the 18th in the history of the majors. mark buerhle, this run is for you! (and dewayne wise too!)


----------



## lypeaches

Wii tennis for 45 minutes


----------



## tinkerbell

Biked just over 12 miles, and ran 1 mile (my fastest time yet!) and walked 1 mile. I had to stop running/walking because I was getting crappy blisters on my heels. I hate my New Balance shoes. I'm going back to wearing my old worn in Nike's. 

Anyway, it felt good to get back on my bike. I haven't been able to ride much for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## tinkerbell

oops. Stupid computer!


----------



## tonynyc

_*Decided to do a routine that I had not done since May. No Farmer's Walk today. The joints just needed a rest. The nice part with the running is that it "felt" so much lighter... *_

*I. 30 minutes (Run/Weightlifting Program) *

Run 15 laps 
20 reps Squat & Press with 5kg Medicine Ball
Run 15 Laps 
40 reps Stability Ball or Swiss Ball - Dumbbell Bench Press (50 lbs Dumbbells) 
Run 15 Laps 
Repeat the Sequence stop at 30 minutes

**5 min- lower back stretch on Swiss Ball**

*II. Work with Bo-Staff*

**60 min. work with Bo-Staff (really helps with shoulder flexibility)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

There is a big street fair being held in my city this weekend. It took us 13 minutes to walk up a hill from my car to the street where it began. I did not time the whole walk because it was a lot of starting and stopping....but add on the time it took me to walk back to my car (another 13 minutes?)....and I easily did over an hour of walking tonight.


----------



## lypeaches

Good for you GEF! 
 
45 minutes Wii Tennis last night...and I won! Yeah!!


----------



## Frankie

I logged about 12,000 steps yesterday, which is about 5 miles (possibly 6, according to some websites). I should be going swimming today.


----------



## tinkerbell

I took one dog for a mile walk - and got him to run more. I'm not dragging him like I was the first time. And took the other, smaller one, for a shorter walk. I dont know how long it is. I plan to go on a 12 mile bike ride again tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks, Lypeaches 

More time around the street fair today- though it was "broken walking" as in some starting and stopping. Parked in the same place so the same 26 minutes there and back- plus all the walking around the fair. 
Also.......too much standing. Waiting in line for my girls to get on rides- for two hours. Had enough of that....I stayed home tonight :doh:


----------



## mejix

ran

(including an unplanned extra block because of a bbw sighting. nuff said.)



*


----------



## tinkerbell

I did end up biking 12 miles yesterday


----------



## lypeaches

Saturday....45 minutes swimming...a near perfect day...nice and warm, and the lake was like glass. I just love those moments.

1 1/2 hours Wii Tennis


----------



## tonynyc

* Relaxed this weekend no workout today!!!!!!*




Frankie said:


> I logged about 12,000 steps yesterday, which is about 5 miles (possibly 6, according to some websites). I should be going swimming today.



Impressive and good job are you prepping for the  Empire State Building Run Up


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles on the bike today, ran 2 miles and walked 1 mile. I was tired today!!


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> 2.2 miles on the bike today, ran 2 miles and walked 1 mile. I was tired today!!



*Good Job: Was Sunday a day of rest for the Pooches?*


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> *Good Job: Was Sunday a day of rest for the Pooches?*



 lol yeah. Cocoa had hurt his leg earlier this week - not sure how, he woke up limping, so I'm taking it easy with him. I did get him to run a few blocks though yesterday. And Pixie is so small, I just take her because she gets so excited when she sees Cocoa getting his leash on.

 Pixie is a 4 lb Chihuahua, and Cocoa is a 13.6 lbs chihuahua. He's not overweight, just big, but he was at 14 lbs, and was just getting a little too chunky.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> * Relaxed this weekend no workout today!!!!!!*



none for me either- though I had planned on it. Decided to give my legs a rest.


----------



## olwen

It's been a week for me, got to keep it up, so 45 min pilates tonight.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> none for me either- though I had planned on it. Decided to give my legs a rest.



*
yes- that day of rest is needed - your body will thank you for it
*



tinkerbell said:


> lol yeah. Cocoa had hurt his leg earlier this week - not sure how, he woke up limping, so I'm taking it easy with him. I did get him to run a few blocks though yesterday. And Pixie is so small, I just take her because she gets so excited when she sees Cocoa getting his leash on.
> 
> Pixie is a 4 lb Chihuahua, and Cocoa is a 13.6 lbs chihuahua. He's not overweight, just big, but he was at 14 lbs, and was just getting a little too chunky.



*Cocoa sounds like the "Shaq of Chihuahua's" and wow the pace that you had them go through is even more amazing *


----------



## Frankie

tonynyc said:


> * Relaxed this weekend no workout today!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive and good job are you prepping for the  Empire State Building Run Up



Nah, I didn't do actual stair climbing, just walking. I am planning to do the Avon Walk for Breast Cancer next year - 39 miles in two days.


----------



## Aust99

Hi.... I walked/ jogged/ walked around a lake near my house - 4km..... with a couple of girlfriends.... and I also did 40 mins resistance training circut.... fun time.... bed now....:happy:


----------



## lypeaches

Sunday -- 1 1/2 hours playing Wii Tennis


----------



## mejix

worked
ran
took a shower

today's run is dedicated to merce cunningham 1919-2009


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I did the same as Mejix except it was a 45 minute walk around a duck lake and then a bubble bath


----------



## Aust99

40 mins resistance training circut.


----------



## tonynyc

Good work everyone (especially) for those who braved the heat and humidity -

Saw Debra for lunch today and I had all plans to go to the gym afterwards;but, it was such a hot humid day. Going between airconditioned trains and hot NYC streets is enough to sap your strength. 

I was in no mood to workout. Days like this I should have done a 6am workout.


----------



## Santaclear

Rode my bicycle home from work again a couple nights ago (nearly an hour ride, but I ride slowly to go easy on my joints.) Also a short bike ride just now. 



mejix said:


> today's run is dedicated to merce cunningham 1919-2009



Sad to hear he passed. (I get all my news from Dimensions.) He lived 90 years tho!


----------



## Shosh

Walked my doggie in the afternoon. I have a new rollator walker, so I can walk with that and hold my dog's leash at the same time.
My dog only gets a slow walk that way, but I take her out in the mornings also and I ride my scooter while my doggie runs next to me. She gets a really good workout that way.


----------



## Aust99

Same again today!!! Going to make it five times this week. 40 min circut at the gym - resistance trainging/ cardio....


----------



## Aust99

mejix said:


> ran
> 
> (including an unplanned extra block because of a bbw sighting. nuff said.)
> 
> 
> 
> *



ha ha... incidental exercise is always useful...


----------



## tonynyc

Santaclear said:


> Rode my bicycle home from work again a couple nights ago (nearly an hour ride, but I ride slowly to go easy on my joints.) Also a short bike ride just now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear he passed. (I get all my news from Dimensions.) He lived 90 years tho!



Santa: 

Sounds like a nice ride- do you live in a rural area or a city that promotes folks biking to work?

Very sad to hear about Merce Cunningham -another passing is  Armand Tanny 1919-2009 . He passed away Last April and was a legend in the Bodybuilding Community (won National Titles in 1949 and 1950).


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> Walked my doggie in the afternoon. I have a new rollator walker, so I can walk with that and hold my dog's leash at the same time.
> My dog only gets a slow walk that way, but I take her out in the mornings also and I ride my scooter while my doggie runs next to me. She gets a really good workout that way.



*Great job Shosh and the pooch gets to have two kinds of workouts. What is a rollator Walker?*



Aust99 said:


> Same again today!!! Going to make it five times this week. 40 min circut at the gym - resistance trainging/ cardio....



*Iron Maiden award - 5 days in a row- good for you*


----------



## tonynyc

*Wednesday Workout *

*1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walked 25 laps around the studio -(took about 5 min)*

*** exercises 2-4 repeat cycle 2X ( 1 min rest between sets)*

*2. Crunches 30 reps

3. Leg Raises 30 reps (for lower abs)

4.Stability Ball Dumbbell Bench Press 
(holding 50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 30 reps
-------------------------------------------

5. 45 minutes (Bo-Staff) form*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1 hour walk in the air conditioned mall

I tend to clarify where I walk for good reason and want to explain it:

mall walk = all level ground and climate control

outside walk in the mountains of NC = some uphill/downhill trekking

Doing it outside is sometimes a different type of work out because it's hard to get a totally level place for one hour

So my longer hour today still might not be the same effect as my 45 min walk around the duck lake on Monday- I went up and down a lot at the lake


----------



## olwen

I've had to put my gym membership on hold since my student loans payments have gone up.  So I struggled a bit with how to get some cardio outside the gym, but thanks to all you guys I've got some good ideas for what to do. I'm gonna try to get more walking in, and I will be looking for more belly dance videos and such like.

This thread is awesome.  Thanks everybody for contributing.


----------



## mejix

worked
ran
took a shower

in the rand mcnally map of the city i am running 1 1/2 inches
every inch equals 1/2 a mile,
so i guess i am running a 1 1/4 miles. 
not too bad for a beginner. not too bad.


----------



## Risible

Well, I've been jogging in the pool for a couple weeks now (that is, every day for a couple weeks ) - 10-20 minutes at a time. It feels great.

I've been inspired to do this in part due to the enthusiasm of everyone who posts here - so, thanks, guys!


----------



## Aust99

*Iron Maiden award - 5 days in a row- good for you*[/QUOTE]

wooo the weekend.... I made it 5 in a row and am so excited I don't have to go tomorrow....


----------



## tinkerbell

Took Cokes for a 1 mile walk. He was being a spaz the whole way - stopping and smelling EVERYthing. Could not get him to run at all.

And then I went for a 2.2 mile run by myself. And had a woman yell out to me "You go girl!" and give me a thumbs up sign. lol made me feel good


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Took Cokes for a 1 mile walk. He was being a spaz the whole way - stopping and smelling EVERYthing. Could not get him to run at all.
> 
> And then I went for a 2.2 mile run by myself. And had a woman yell out to me "You go girl!" and give me a thumbs up sign. lol made me feel good



Great Workout - seems like the Pooch was going at his won Pace... of course you could alwats break out into Pushups or Squats while he's sniffing



olwen said:


> I've had to put my gym membership on hold since my student loans payments have gone up.  So I struggled a bit with how to get some cardio outside the gym, but thanks to all you guys I've got some good ideas for what to do. I'm gonna try to get more walking in, and I will be looking for more belly dance videos and such like.
> 
> This thread is awesome.  Thanks everybody for contributing.



Sorry to hear that Olwen; do u have any equipment at home and does your University have a Gym? SOmetimes Alumni can ue the facilities at a very cheap price 



Risible said:


> Well, I've been jogging in the pool for a couple weeks now (that is, every day for a couple weeks ) - 10-20 minutes at a time. It feels great.
> 
> I've been inspired to do this in part due to the enthusiasm of everyone who posts here - so, thanks, guys!



I am envious - wow did u ever post a pic of the pool on the board? and swimming is a great workout 

*NO WORKOUT TODAY - DID ERRANDS*


----------



## Risible

tonynyc said:


> ...
> I am envious - wow did u ever post a pic of the pool on the board? and swimming is a great workout ...



Well, I did post a pool pic somewhere here a while ago ... it was kinda naughty ... nothin' you'd want to see. 

Another 20 minutes or so in the pool today ... I'm pushing the time a bit each week.


----------



## Miss Vickie

No working out for me today. I worked the last two days and yesterday screwed up my back royally hefting an 11 pound newborn around all day. Ow, my aching muscles! Fortunately, my chiro and massage therapist are working tomorrow so like Humpty Dumpty, they're going to put me back together again.


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Well, I did post a pool pic somewhere here a while ago ... it was kinda naughty ... nothin' you'd want to see.
> 
> Another 20 minutes or so in the pool today ... I'm pushing the time a bit each week.



Hmm I think my curiosity is peaked and I'll have to go on a thread quest


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> Sorry to hear that Olwen; do u have any equipment at home and does your University have a Gym? SOmetimes Alumni can ue the facilities at a very cheap price



I was just thinking this today. I've got a few free weights, a pilates mat, and a rubber band thingy. I was thinking about getting a resistance ball, but I popped the last one I sat on - it was from modells. The ones at NYSC are really sturdy, but I can't remember the brand name. 

The gym at my alma mater is soooo small. I used it when I was a student and I hated having to wait so long for machines and I felt like I was smushed in because of the lack of space....The school where I work now has a "fitness" room, but it's just an empty studio with a locker room attatched, but they do offer classes. They discontinued tai chi tho.   

In any event, finding ways to get cardio that don't involve machines (or stairs cause I hate those) will be challenging, but this weekend I will try to go for a brisk walk, look for some belly dance videos, and see if I can find some free tai chi classes that people do in the various parks around the city. I will continue to do pilates and megayoga at home.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> I was just thinking this today. I've got a few free weights, a pilates mat, and a rubber band thingy. I was thinking about getting a resistance ball, but I popped the last one I sat on - it was from modells. The ones at NYSC are really sturdy, but I can't remember the brand name.
> 
> The gym at my alma mater is soooo small. I used it when I was a student and I hated having to wait so long for machines and I felt like I was smushed in because of the lack of space....The school where I work now has a "fitness" room, but it's just an empty studio with a locker room attatched, but they do offer classes. They discontinued tai chi tho.
> 
> In any event, finding ways to get cardio that don't involve machines (or stairs cause I hate those) will be challenging, but this weekend I will try to go for a brisk walk, look for some belly dance videos, and see if I can find some free tai chi classes that people do in the various parks around the city. I will continue to do pilates and megayoga at home.



=======


Olwen: You have the start of some great equipment at home. I enjoy using the bands and will often use ones with different resistance (pending what I would like to achieve)...

Belly Dancing is good (works the Core) ...

If you really want to test your stamina - you could try Bodywt Squats. 
or Chair Squats....

Now as far as Tai Chi I believe I may have listed a free class in NYC - check the Self Defense thread on the Main Boards....

-----

Have you checked out "Women's Fitness" magazine ( I read Men's Fitness) sometimes I get great ideas for Exercise routines... You should skim through a copy at your local Border's Bookstore.


----------



## olwen

I tried reading a few women's fitness magazines for a while and they all left me wanting. I felt like there was a lot of fluff really, but at the time I was looking for lifting tips....I may just check one out to look for cardio ideas.

Squats in general for me are difficult to do without leaning a resistance ball against the wall since they hurt my knees. They are much easier using a resistance ball. And strangely, the leg press was easier as well...not sure why.

I think the class you mentioned in that thread was too early in the morning. I'm not a morning person. But I could be remembering wrong so I'll look again.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> I tried reading a few women's fitness magazines for a while and they all left me wanting. I felt like there was a lot of fluff really, but at the time I was looking for lifting tips....I may just check one out to look for cardio ideas.
> 
> Squats in general for me are difficult to do without leaning a resistance ball against the wall since they hurt my knees. They are much easier using a resistance ball. And strangely, the leg press was easier as well...not sure why.
> 
> I think the class you mentioned in that thread was too early in the morning. I'm not a morning person. But I could be remembering wrong so I'll look again.



*
Hi Olwen: I believe that class may have been early in the morning -but, I'll see what toher sites I can come up with...

Another peice of equipment that I forgot to mention is the KettleBell (you can pick up a starter set with instructions) from most Book Stores.


You might want to check out Joe Weider's site for Women's Fitness

Muscle & Fitness Hers 
Check out the Supersite Tab and then the sections on Training and or the other sites ... loads of stuff


*


----------



## Shawna

Between vacation and being sick, I haven't exercised my regular 5 days a week. But next week I will be back in action. I love my exercise time!

(((((Risible))))) (((((Miss Vickie))))) Good to see you posting here. 


Last weekend marked a year since I started living a healthier lifestyle. Although I've lost about 150lbs that's not the number that I care about the most. I went to the doctor for my annual check up and my cholesterol was 155 with the LDL being 83 and the HDL being 57. My glucose was 87 and my triglycerides were 75. Woohoo! Eating more fruits and veggies and exercising really can make a difference...HAES!


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> *Wednesday Workout *
> 
> *1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) walked 25 laps around the studio -(took about 5 min)*
> 
> *** exercises 2-4 repeat cycle 2X ( 1 min rest between sets)*
> 
> *2. Crunches 30 reps
> 
> 3. Leg Raises 30 reps (for lower abs)
> 
> 4.Stability Ball Dumbbell Bench Press
> (holding 50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 30 reps
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 5. 45 minutes (Bo-Staff) form*



And it shows too Tony. You look good!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 1 hour walk in the air conditioned mall
> 
> I tend to clarify where I walk for good reason and want to explain it:
> 
> mall walk = all level ground and climate control
> 
> outside walk in the mountains of NC = some uphill/downhill trekking
> 
> Doing it outside is sometimes a different type of work out because it's hard to get a totally level place for one hour
> 
> So my longer hour today still might not be the same effect as my 45 min walk around the duck lake on Monday- I went up and down a lot at the lake



Mall walking has apparently taken off. It is safe, and you can do it regardless of all weather conditions. Sounds sensible to me.



Risible said:


> Well, I've been jogging in the pool for a couple weeks now (that is, every day for a couple weeks ) - 10-20 minutes at a time. It feels great.
> 
> I've been inspired to do this in part due to the enthusiasm of everyone who posts here - so, thanks, guys!



Well done. Water jogging will be much kinder on your joints, and you can still get a very good workout.



Shawna said:


> Between vacation and being sick, I haven't exercised my regular 5 days a week. But next week I will be back in action. I love my exercise time!
> 
> (((((Risible))))) (((((Miss Vickie))))) Good to see you posting here.
> 
> 
> Last weekend marked a year since I started living a healthier lifestyle. Although I've lost about 150lbs that's not the number that I care about the most. I went to the doctor for my annual check up and my cholesterol was 155 with the LDL being 83 and the HDL being 57. My glucose was 87 and my triglycerides were 75. Woohoo! Eating more fruits and veggies and exercising really can make a difference...HAES!



I have been wondering where you have been. One hundred and fifty pounds, what a champ! Well done.
Well done on your bloodwork. That is great Shawna.


----------



## Risible

Shawna said:


> Between vacation and being sick, I haven't exercised my regular 5 days a week. But next week I will be back in action. I love my exercise time!
> 
> (((((Risible))))) (((((Miss Vickie))))) Good to see you posting here.
> 
> 
> Last weekend marked a year since I started living a healthier lifestyle. Although I've lost about 150lbs that's not the number that I care about the most. I went to the doctor for my annual check up and my cholesterol was 155 with the LDL being 83 and the HDL being 57. My glucose was 87 and my triglycerides were 75. Woohoo! Eating more fruits and veggies and exercising really can make a difference...HAES!



I could see in the Vegas pics that you're the picture of health these days, Shawna! Good for you! Your face is shining with happiness and good health (not that you didn't always look happy and healthy!), and I'm very happy to see that. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

68 minutes mall walking


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> And it shows too Tony. You look good!



Thanks Shosh:
I'm slowly getting there - just one weight stack or dumbbell plate at a time... Were u able to get a workout in today? 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 68 minutes mall walking



Great work Greenie- now I often get bored during my cardio work and have to mix things up - or will often do the farmers walk to keep things. Which do you do? Do yo ulisten to music? 

Also here's a short intense workout you could do if you are ever shopping at the market ( and want to kill two birds with one stone).

Park a good distance from the entrance. When you are done grocery shopping and if you just have two bags of equal weight- carry your bags ( grab a handle on each hand) and wlak to your car. Those 5-10 lbs bags can hurt like hell at first-but, you can build the functional strength and is great for the quads. 

==================

*Todays Workout -Cardiovascular Strength Routine*

*Warm-up 
Bike - Fit Test (level would vary from 1-6 automatically) 10 minutes *

*Nautilus Machines*

Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 8-10reps
Crunches (120lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 1 X 8-10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (200 lbs) 1 X 8-10 reps
Knee Extensions (200 lbs) 1 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> Great work Greenie- now I often get bored during my cardio work and have to mix things up - or will often do the farmers walk to keep things. Which do you do? Do yo ulisten to music?
> 
> Also here's a short intense workout you could do if you are ever shopping at the market ( and want to kill two birds with one stone).
> 
> Park a good distance from the entrance. When you are done grocery shopping and if you just have two bags of equal weight- carry your bags ( grab a handle on each hand) and wlak to your car. Those 5-10 lbs bags can hurt like hell at first-but, you can build the functional strength and is great for the quads.



Yes I have read how parking farther away, taking stairs instead of elevators, etc can add up as exercise.
No headphones- in the mall I just look at stuff while I walk. I occasionally stop at the clearance racks briefly 

I mix up where I walk outside a lot so I won't get bored. There are a LOT of parks, lakes, walking trails around here.....


----------



## Miss Vickie

Shawna said:


> Between vacation and being sick, I haven't exercised my regular 5 days a week. But next week I will be back in action. I love my exercise time!
> 
> (((((Risible))))) (((((Miss Vickie))))) Good to see you posting here.
> 
> 
> Last weekend marked a year since I started living a healthier lifestyle. Although I've lost about 150lbs that's not the number that I care about the most. I went to the doctor for my annual check up and my cholesterol was 155 with the LDL being 83 and the HDL being 57. My glucose was 87 and my triglycerides were 75. Woohoo! Eating more fruits and veggies and exercising really can make a difference...HAES!



Hey, look at YOU! I guess I don't have to ask what you've been up to -- you're positively GLOWING. I've missed you, Shawna, but it seems you're back, better than ever. ((((Shawna))))

I'm so happy to see you!


----------



## Shosh

I took my doggie for a run next to me on my scooter so she got a workout.

My neighbor helped me to work on my garden, so that was a workout too I guess.


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> I took my doggie for a run next to me on my scooter so she got a workout.
> 
> My neighbor helped me to work on my garden, so that was a workout too I guess.



Was Doggy smiling after the workout - I haver to rep you and Pooch you know.... 

Heck yeah Gardening counts as a workout....


----------



## Santaclear

tonynyc said:


> Santa:
> Sounds like a nice ride- do you live in a rural area or a city that promotes folks biking to work?



Yeah, pretty much. I live in a city. There are bike lanes on many streets and you can bring your bike on the BART trains or even on buses (which I haven't tried.) City riding is still dangerous tho but I'm rarely out at peak hours. That last ride was in the middle of the night.


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Was Doggy smiling after the workout - I haver to rep you and Pooch you know....
> 
> Heck yeah Gardening counts as a workout....



Cindy is always smiling Tony. She is a very happy and sweet natured dog.

View attachment Smiling.jpg


----------



## Shawna

Risible said:


> I could see in the Vegas pics that you're the picture of health these days, Shawna! Good for you! Your face is shining with happiness and good health (not that you didn't always look happy and healthy!), and I'm very happy to see that. :wubu:




Thank you Dee.  I feel great and not only because of the physical changes but because of the emotional changes. I'm happier than I've been in years. 

By the way, I would love to come and hang out with the SoCal folks again so please let me know if you all plan anything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I would say gardening or any kind of yard work is definitely a work out. 

Walked 25 minutes around a different lake today.


----------



## Shawna

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey, look at YOU! I guess I don't have to ask what you've been up to -- you're positively GLOWING. I've missed you, Shawna, but it seems you're back, better than ever. ((((Shawna))))
> 
> I'm so happy to see you!





Thank you Vickie.  I've missed you too! That's why I came back...in hopes of reconnecting with some special people here. It's good to be back!


----------



## Shawna

Susannah said:


> I have been wondering where you have been. One hundred and fifty pounds, what a champ! Well done.
> Well done on your bloodwork. That is great Shawna.




Thank you Susannah! Yeah, I took a little break from here but I'm happy to be back.


----------



## ashmamma84

Keep up the good work, everyone! 

Took a break from excercising when I was in the D.R., but ended up walking alot and exploring in the moutains.

Yesterday - 1 of hatha yoga
Today - 1.5 hours of pole dancing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ashmamma84 said:


> Keep up the good work, everyone!
> 
> Took a break from excercising when I was in the D.R., but ended up walking alot and exploring in the moutains.
> 
> Yesterday - 1 of hatha yoga
> Today - 1.5 hours of pole dancing




Someone on another forum I used to visit always touted the wonders of pole dancing as a fantastic exercise. What does it consist of and what parts do you feel it in?


----------



## ashmamma84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Someone on another forum I used to visit always touted the wonders of pole dancing as a fantastic exercise. What does it consist of and what parts do you feel it in?



Girl, girl, girl! 

You use every part of your body - arms, legs, stomach. It's truly a full body work out. It takes alot to climb/spin on a pole. Of course you start off slow - like a beginner's pole. Its focus is to increase flexibility and strength building. You also learn the art of giving a lap dance, floor work, chair dancing, walking with confidence, etc. 

The classes aren't cheap - beginner classes (for both pole and exotic dancing) start around $100-150, depending on your locale.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ashmamma84 said:


> Girl, girl, girl!
> 
> You use every part of your body - arms, legs, stomach. It's truly a full body work out. It takes alot to climb/spin on a pole. Of course you start off slow - like a beginner's pole. Its focus is to increase flexibility and strength building. You also learn the art of giving a lap dance, floor work, chair dancing, walking with confidence, etc.
> 
> The classes aren't cheap - beginner classes (for both pole and exotic dancing) start around $100-150, depending on your locale.



How many classes do you get for that?


----------



## ashmamma84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How many classes do you get for that?



I bought a bundle package/punch card, good for 20 classes for $300 dollars. It breaks down to $15 per class. That's at the studio I go to, downtown chicago.

You would probably get about 4 or 5 classes for the price I quoted you, though. I'd say call around to check for prices locally. You might be able to score deals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Probably won't do that anytime soon due to the money- but it is something I will keep in mind for something to try in the future


----------



## ashmamma84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Probably won't do that anytime soon due to the money- but it is something I will keep in mind for something to try in the future



You might check a community center near you. They might have free classes you could try.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ashmamma84 said:


> You might check a community center near you. They might have free classes you could try.



Maybe....but in the bible belt......pole dancing classes probably won't be offered cheap- if at all


----------



## ashmamma84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Maybe....but in the bible belt......pole dancing classes probably won't be offered cheap- if at all



Oh yeah...forgot about that. But, still you never know!


----------



## Shawna

It's so awesome to see all the folks posting in this thread! Let's keep on moving!

Yesterday I did 50 minutes of cardio (20 on the treadmill at 3.5 and 30 on the bike...started at level 16 then went to level 18 with 10 minutes left and to the max of level 21 for the last 5 minutes).

Today I did 60 minutes of cardio with 30 on the treadmill at 3.5 and 30 on the bike with the same levels as yesterday. Then I did my weight lifting routine....10 machines with 3 sets each.


----------



## mejix

ran
shaved my head
took a shower

also ran friday but i am consolidating posts.


----------



## tonynyc

mejix said:


> ran
> shaved my head
> took a shower
> 
> also ran friday but i am consolidating posts.



Good job-Did u have nice weather for your run?

*** No Workout today - went food shopping at Bj's ****


----------



## Aust99

Did my usual 40min resistance training/cardio workout.... going to try and do 5 times this week again... one down....


----------



## MissToodles

needed to give myself a break before I burned out but back on track right now. half hour of leslie sansone.


----------



## Risible

Shawna said:


> Thank you Dee.  I feel great and not only because of the physical changes but because of the emotional changes. I'm happier than I've been in years.
> 
> By the way, I would love to come and hang out with the SoCal folks again so please let me know if you all plan anything.



December good for you? T's coming out ... PM me.

Water jogging! 20-25 minutes yesterday. Oooooo, lovely.


----------



## lypeaches

Hey there! Nice to see folks still going strong, and some new faces too! 

So, I haven't posted for a week...but not because I wasn't exercising. I'm happy to say that as of today, I am one week smoke free, 4 days nicotine free. Can't believe it, actually, as I smoked for a looooonnng time, about 25 years. But, last week, I took the plunge and quit. And, thanks to Commit lozenges (nicotine replacement) and Wii Tennis, did it. Seriously, Wii Tennis saved my ass...it was a fantastic way to burn off nervous energy when going through a withdrawal fit. Played so much that I had keep icing down my shoulder at night. Totally lost track of how much time I spent playing, so didn't record it. But now, a week later, and I feel free! There's still the "habit" of having a smoke to get thought, but no more body cravings. Yeah!!!

Anyway, just had to share with someone, thanks for listening!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Well, look at YOU! Congratulations on quitting smoking. That is excellent news!

I haven't been able to work out much. I've had the flu which has now triggered a nice little Sarcoidosis flare up. I'm still doing stretching and walking, but my Wii is giving me the stink eye 'cause I haven't used it in a few days.


----------



## tonynyc

MissToodles said:


> needed to give myself a break before I burned out but back on track right now. half hour of leslie sansone.



Are you looking at different tapes for your workouts?




Risible said:


> December good for you? T's coming out ... PM me.
> 
> Water jogging! 20-25 minutes yesterday. Oooooo, lovely.



Beats working out in a sweaty gym anyday .. wanna trade?  good job 


*** No gym workout today - took a break ****


----------



## mejix

tonynyc said:


> Good job-Did u have nice weather for your run?
> 
> *** No Workout today - went food shopping at Bj's ****



weather was very nice, yes. not sure if it has been the same elsewhere but we have been having a very mild and nice summer.


----------



## tonynyc

Yep pretty much the same weather in the East- we can be hit with extreme heat and humidity ... so far we've been lucky; unfortunately, the folks in the Pacific Northwest have it bad ...


----------



## lypeaches

45 minutes swimming - 1 hour wii tennis


----------



## Risible

lypeaches said:


> Hey there! Nice to see folks still going strong, and some new faces too!
> 
> So, I haven't posted for a week...but not because I wasn't exercising. I'm happy to say that as of today, I am one week smoke free, 4 days nicotine free. Can't believe it, actually, as I smoked for a looooonnng time, about 25 years. But, last week, I took the plunge and quit. And, thanks to Commit lozenges (nicotine replacement) and Wii Tennis, did it. Seriously, Wii Tennis saved my ass...it was a fantastic way to burn off nervous energy when going through a withdrawal fit. Played so much that I had keep icing down my shoulder at night. Totally lost track of how much time I spent playing, so didn't record it. But now, a week later, and I feel free! There's still the "habit" of having a smoke to get thought, but no more body cravings. Yeah!!!
> 
> Anyway, just had to share with someone, thanks for listening!



Janelle, good for you! Sounds like an excellent start; sending good vibes to you to keep it up!

Water jogged about 25 minutes yesterday.

Funny thing, though. Okay - since our pool is secluded we don't bother with swimsuits; it's just my hubby and I. And the dog.

Anyhoo, I'm "jogging" away, body parts flailing, you can imagine, and a helicopter takes a pass over. Now, this isn't out of the ordinary at all - our house is near a major freeway exchange and it's rush hour, so we see traffic helicopters and low-flying news planes all the time. _But_, this 'copter is flying real low, and it makes a tight circle - around our house. On the second pass I saw it was L.A. County Sheriff. It takes a very low (below the ceiling for civilian copters) pass directly overhead, then comes around again. It circles about five times, then finally leaves.

I had to wonder - where they checking me out? By God, if they were, they got their eyeful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Big Congrats to you, Lypeaches!  :bow:


65 minute walk with my friend Patrick last night- we are hoping to start meeting to take walks together at least once a week


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks ladies!

And Risible, I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that they were checking you out . 

I remember how low those copters used to fly when I lived in LA.....


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Big Congrats to you, Lypeaches!  :bow:
> 
> 
> 65 minute walk with my friend Patrick last night- we are hoping to start meeting to take walks together at least once a week



How did the 65 minute walk go - was this done at an interval of brisk-moderate pace? Good for you that you had a training partner-safety and nice to have good company. 



lypeaches said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> And Risible, I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that they were checking you out .
> 
> I remember how low those copters used to fly when I lived in LA.....



Great work LyPeaches. I bet with the last few days we've had in the city - that pool workout must have been heaven. What program do you do?


*Today's Workout -Cardiovascular Strength Routine*

*** Morning was hot and humid- thankfully the gym was air conditioned. 
*** no Bike today - did my share of walking before the wt. workout

Nautilus Machines


Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 20 reps
Crunches (120lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (200lbs) 1 X 20 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 20 reps
Triceps Press (130 lbs) 1 X 20 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (200 lbs) 1 X 20 reps

30-60 second rest between each exercise
2-3 minutes rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> I had to wonder - where they checking me out? By God, if they were, they got their eyeful!





I'm quite sure that LA's Finest are not complaining Risible...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> How did the 65 minute walk go - was this done at an interval of brisk-moderate pace? Good for you that you had a training partner-safety and nice to have good company.




It was straight on for the first sixty- then the last five was after a rest before walking all the way back to my car 

It was some up and down- it was on walking paths in a local park. The place is huge because it used to be a speedway for car racing but the city wouldn't renew their contract and made it into a park along with the other land they had beside it. The paved track itself circles around a central place that has a playground, basketball, field hockey and volley ball courts. 
The other parts of the park has a baseball/softball field, lawn bowling green, big picnic area and much floral life on top of all the walking trails- paved or otherwise. 

My pal mentioned that he might invite some of his other friends to walk with us- perhaps we will get a walking group together or something. I'm not sure- I will keep on walking though, with or without him 

The time did go faster with our chatter. :happy:


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It was straight on for the first sixty- then the last five was after a rest before walking all the way back to my car
> 
> It was some up and down- it was on walking paths in a local park. The place is huge because it used to be a speedway for car racing but the city wouldn't renew their contract and made it into a park along with the other land they had beside it. The paved track itself circles around a central place that has a playground, basketball, field hockey and volley ball courts.
> The other parts of the park has a baseball/softball field, lawn bowling green, big picnic area and much floral life on top of all the walking trails- paved or otherwise.
> 
> My pal mentioned that he might invite some of his other friends to walk with us- perhaps we will get a walking group together or something. I'm not sure- I will keep on walking though, with or without him
> 
> The time did go faster with our chatter. :happy:



I know exactly where that's at. It's a shame I don't live closer and we could walk together.:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I know exactly where that's at. It's a shame I don't live closer and we could walk together.:happy:



Hey, next time you come to town, come early so we can meet and take a walk first if you would like


----------



## steely

Oh my, then we'd be all sweaty for dinner. Of course as hot as it is, no one would notice. LOL I need to just come up sometime and take a walk with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> Oh my, then we'd be all sweaty for dinner. Of course as hot as it is, no one would notice. LOL I need to just come up sometime and take a walk with you.




Sounds like a plan we can make over dinner on Saturday- maybe Kara would like to join us


----------



## steely

That sounds like a great idea! We will do that on saturday. Looking forward to seeing you. :happy:


----------



## MissToodles

tony- I'm going to buy the shapely girl dvds soon. I tried to see what netflix streaming has in the way of workouts, but they are way too advanced for me. Jillian Michaels is one scary bitch!  But got back into the Leslie Sansone groove but you know you need to shake things up.

keep on keeping on everyone, love to read all your victories and triumphs. helps to get my ass moving.


----------



## tonynyc

MissToodles said:


> tony- I'm going to buy the shapely girl dvds soon. I tried to see what netflix streaming has in the way of workouts, but they are way too advanced for me. Jillian Michaels is one scary bitch!  But got back into the Leslie Sansone groove but you know you need to shake things up.
> 
> keep on keeping on everyone, love to read all your victories and triumphs. helps to get my ass moving.



Good for you MissToodles: at least you have a series of DVDs so that you can keep things interesting and prevent boredom. How long does each workout last? it is a combination of yoga and bodyweight exercises?


----------



## Risible

25 minutes again in the pool; this time I added a few "burn" sessions of 30 seconds or so just to intensify things.

No flyovers.


----------



## Aust99

Got to the gym again today - 40 mins...... becoming a routine... go me!!


----------



## lypeaches

Yeah, go Aust 99!!

Tony, not sure if you were referring to me, but I am not swimming in a pool, I'm swimming in our lake (a 2 minute walk to the beach), which is heaven for me! It just rejuvenates the soul in a way that swimming in a pool cannot. (Not that I wouldn't love to have a pool too!). 

Yesterday, 45 minute swim, 50 minutes wii-tennis


----------



## jamesdevise

Just played footy for an hour, the way only a man with a cold can,badly...with lots of swearing and weezing.
Usually get a game or two in each week and each time I think it will get easier, but apparently my body doesn't do fitness! Then i like to mix it up with badminton squash or, if i'm feeling a bit crazy, a bike ride!


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Yeah, go Aust 99!!
> 
> Tony, not sure if you were referring to me, but I am not swimming in a pool, I'm swimming in our lake (a 2 minute walk to the beach), which is heaven for me! It just rejuvenates the soul in a way that swimming in a pool cannot. (Not that I wouldn't love to have a pool too!).
> 
> Yesterday, 45 minute swim, 50 minutes wii-tennis



Yes I was making a note to you and thanks for clearing things up- that makes sense - I assume you are in upstate NY


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Workout -Cardiovascular Strength Routine

*** hot and humid- at the dojo 
*** no weights - no bodyweight exercises - no running 


1. 5 min back strecth on the Stability Ball

2. 45 min. Bo-Staff form on Strecthing

Good thing that my workout was light - had to train two kids today 
(5 & 8) respectively- put them through the exercise and pnching ,kickig drills, some techniques... 2nd time for me traching them ... It was fun


----------



## lypeaches

tonynyc said:


> Yes I was making a note to you and thanks for clearing things up- that makes sense - I assume you are in upstate NY



Yep...not too far though...about 60 miles north of the city. 

Yesterday, back to the gym for a 45 minute workout with the weights, 1/2 hour of wii tennis


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> Got to the gym again today - 40 mins...... becoming a routine... go me!!



And again today....... I know I am going on Saturday as I have a booking so we will see if I am strong willed enough to go tomorrow after work too.....


----------



## tonynyc

Just Bo-Staff form today

90 minute workout 
1. Exercises to loosen the arms, wrist. shoulders
2. Bo-Staff Form


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk


----------



## Risible

20 minutes water jogging yesterday


----------



## lypeaches

35 minute walk, 1 hour wii tennis


----------



## tonynyc

*** No Workout today- body was sore ***


----------



## lypeaches

I hear ya Tony, my legs are killing me from Wednesdays lunges....

light day yesterday, 45 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> I hear ya Tony, my legs are killing me from Wednesdays lunges....
> 
> light day yesterday, 45 minutes Wii Tennis



*** Lunges are a killer ****
Most of the time I do just bodyweight squats or Farmers Walk ...
If I'm lucky to get a gym with a leg press... then I'll do those

*Today's Workout*

Just some reps with the wrist roller.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes of walking/swimming laps today at the pool. It was our last swim of the season


----------



## olwen

40 min of pilates


----------



## ashmamma84

headed to a bellydance benefit in about an hour - not performing, but i'll be dancing along on the side


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk outside with my brother in the morning.
15 minutes of walking around in the mall.


----------



## Shawna

I'm still working it... 

Today I did 50 minutes of cardio and 7 weight machines of 3 sets each.


----------



## Shosh

Cindy wanted me to tell you all that she ran after a tennis ball that was thrown for her for 30 mins today.


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 45 minutes of walking/swimming laps today at the pool. It was our last swim of the season



Oh man...bummer. I feel your pain .... lake is only open for 3 more weeks, and this weekend was crappy weather. 

Anyway, today is officially 2 weeks since I quit smoking, yeah me!

This weekend, played tons of Wii Tennis....both Saturday and Sunday. Probably equivalent to a couple hours each day.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

1 hour workout at the gym today, and walked my dog at the beach for about an hour and a half.


----------



## tonynyc

relaxed- no workout today


----------



## thatgirl08

Risible said:


> 20 minutes water jogging yesterday



What's water jogging?


----------



## Aust99

Got to the gym today...t wo days in a row.. means I get a day of rest tomorrow... yay!!!


----------



## Shosh

I walked my doggie for 45 minutes today.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Yesterday was probably one of our last nice summer days before fall hits in the next few weeks. So my daughter and I took the doggies for a walk/jog/run around a dog friendly lake for a couple of hours. I was really pleased with how much more I can jog now before getting winded or tired; I guess the Wii jogging is improving my stamina!


----------



## lypeaches

About 1 1/2 hours of Wii Tennis.


----------



## Risible

Been feeling under the weather the past few days so I skipped a couple, but I managed 25 minutes in the pool yesterday - it felt great!


----------



## Risible

thatgirl08 said:


> What's water jogging?



Mimicking jogging in the deep end of the pool; I keep my arms elevated above my heart and sweep them out to the side at the same time. It's not at all strenuous, but it's a start - a very low impact, joint-sparing way to get my heartrate elevated for twenty minutes or so.


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Mimicking jogging in the deep end of the pool; I keep my arms elevated above my heart and sweep them out to the side at the same time. It's not at all strenuous, but it's a start - a very low impact, joint-sparing way to get my heartrate elevated for twenty minutes or so.



Dee: good for you .. say how deep is your pool ? The reason I ask is that I remember doing a water jogging exercise in a deep pool a couple of years ago (we had to wear special belts to keep us afloat)...Nice workout though...


*No Workout today - too hot in the city and I really didn't feel like going to the gym *


----------



## Miss Vickie

Took the dogs for a nice long walk today. Since we're having the last gasps of summer, I feel guilty not taking them out, and getting my exercise that way. My Wii is giving me the stink eye, but I'm trying to get on nearly every day to do at least a few stretches and strength exercises. Oh well, winter will be here soon enough (too soon for me) and it'll be too cold and dark to go outside safely. I'm enjoying the beautiful warmth while I can.

Edited to add, Risible, that's a great way to exercise! Low/no impact, lots of strength and cardio work. Good for you!


----------



## thatgirl08

Risible said:


> Mimicking jogging in the deep end of the pool; I keep my arms elevated above my heart and sweep them out to the side at the same time. It's not at all strenuous, but it's a start - a very low impact, joint-sparing way to get my heartrate elevated for twenty minutes or so.



Ohh, that makes sense. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## lypeaches

let's see...hour raking the yard yesterday. Lots of debris from recent storms.
Another hour of Wii Tennis. I finally reached "Pro" Level! 

Vickie, I hear ya about the last days of summer thing. August is sort of my "vacation" month in terms of structured exercise. I am making sure that I'm plenty active and all...just not so hardcore about what it is. I'll get back to my regular gym routine in September.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk around a lake with my oldest daughter


----------



## tonynyc

*Training with Chest Expanders /Tubing*

**** (2sets 10 reps for all exercises) *

*1. Front Chest Pull 
2. Tricep Press Outs 
3. Rear Neck Overhead Press with Cables *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minute walk outside- my girls wanted to go home so I didn't finish my hour.


----------



## lypeaches

Wii Tennis - 45 minutes


----------



## Aust99

40 mins resistance and cardio workout.... fun times... not!! ha ha.. but feel so go for doing it...


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout -Strength Routine*

***New Routine

Recumbent Bike - 10 minutes Warm-up (Knees were hurting - so Bike was set at lowest level) 

Nautilus Machines

Bench Press (200 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (200lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (200 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
Knee Extensions (70 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Pullovers (100lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (135lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (###) 2 X 12 - no triceps today - wrist was hurting - called it a day
*** 30 second rest between sets


----------



## lypeaches

45 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 2.2 miles today.


----------



## tonynyc

** No Workout Today (rest day ) ***


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minutes walking then an hour walking around the super walmart grocery shopping because they remodeled and I kept walking back and forth to find anything.

I'm claiming one hour worth of walking at least


----------



## tinkerbell

25 mile bike ride today - alone. It was awesome, and I was 20 mins faster than the last time I did it!


----------



## jeri carmichael

Walked the pool for 30 minutes for the first time in too many months to
remember plus 15 minutes of leg work and stretching. My knees were
killing before the pool but now are very happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours worth of house cleaning which included dusting, changing bed, rotating mattress, sweeping, vacuuming and scrubbing floors.


----------



## Shawna

This week I worked out 4 days. Today I did 60 minutes of cardio (25 treadmill and 35 bike...my usual speed and levels) and 10 weight machines of 3 sets each. Tomorrow will just be cardio....45 minutes on the bike and 15 minutes walking on the track.


----------



## Frankie

A Jillian Michaels DVD - as much as could be done when worrying your downstairs neighbor will object to too much jumping around.


----------



## tonynyc

Went to the gym early today - too hot later was 90 degrees plus in the city


Recumbent Bike - 10 minutes Warm-up ( Bike was set at lowest level) 

*Nautilus Machines*

Bench Press (220 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (210lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (210 lbs.) 1 X 5 reps - (115lbs) 1X5 **less wt on 2d set 
Knee Extensions (100 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (80 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Pullovers (120lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (120bs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (120) 2 X 12 - no triceps today - 
*** 30 second rest between sets


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk this morning with my brother....though the last ten minutes was spent pushing one of my girls around in a stroller kept around for her dolls


----------



## tinkerbell

Took Cocoa on a 1 mile walk - but carried him the last part. It was just too hot. And then took Pixie for a .4 mile walk.

And then decided to bike 25 miles again, in 90 degree weather. I've never done this trip back to back like this. It was hard today, but I was only 8 mins slower than yesterday, and still faster than before. Its amazing how easy it felt yesterday, after doing a lot of mountain biking the week before. I didn't post up that while I was on vacation I mountain biked about 50 miles. It was fun.

So yeah, I got in about 5 hours of exercise in this weekend, for a total of about 54.5 miles. 


Great job everyone! Frankie - what DVD did you do? I've done a few of hers, and loved them.


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 3 hours worth of house cleaning which included dusting, changing bed, rotating mattress, sweeping, vacuuming and scrubbing floors.



Domestic Goddess  Don't let anyone ever tell you housework is not exercise.


----------



## Frankie

tinkerbell said:


> Frankie - what DVD did you do? I've done a few of hers, and loved them.




It was "Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism" (a title that will be much appreciated on this site, for sure). I also have "No More Trouble Zones." Which of Jillian's DVDs do you prefer? You sound like a hardcore exerciser!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ernie said:


> As long as you gals keep your sexy bodys, work out as long as you want!



So nice to see that I have your blessing, Father Ernie......


----------



## tinkerbell

Frankie said:


> It was "Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism" (a title that will be much appreciated on this site, for sure). I also have "No More Trouble Zones." Which of Jillian's DVDs do you prefer? You sound like a hardcore exerciser!




I liked both of those (they were ondemand with comcast, when I had the cable box) but they were sooo hard! Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism killed me everytime I did it. I also liked the 30 day shred. 

I'm really loving running and riding my bike - so it keeps me doing it. I never thought I could make 25 mile bike trips EVER, let alone back to back like I did this weekend.


----------



## Aust99

I did my usual 40 mins of cardio/ resistance training. I am starting to like it... woo! Will change it up on Wed with a walk around a lake with two friends...


----------



## Jon Blaze

One hour of laser tag. First round no running, but the second round we could, so I went full force for 30. It was fun. I'll probably go run in the morning as well.


----------



## lypeaches

laser tag sounds like fun 

OK, so, we're in the middle of a heat wave here..finally!
Saturday, Sunday and Monday...each day I did swimming for an hour.


----------



## tonynyc

*** Rested today - no workout - had no energy with the heat wave-
*** Will try to go tommorrow if I can get in a very early morning workout


----------



## ashmamma84

a beautiful 45 min walk in the neighborhood


----------



## Shawna

Sunday I did 60 minutes of cardio. I was off yesterday but today I did 50 minutes of cardio and then lifting...7 machines of 3 sets each.


----------



## occowboysfan94

I just got back from the gym and I haven't done a squat workout in 7 years, I finally did it tonight and man am I sorry I did. I't hurts just to walk.

I see so many people loving cardio! Am I the only one that hates cardio?


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> I did my usual 40 mins of cardio/ resistance training. I am starting to like it... woo! Will change it up on Wed with a walk around a lake with two friends...


 

So I did go for that walk today... I'm so sore after it though.... 6.4km around.... and my body is not thanking me for it.... think a day off tomorrow is in order.


----------



## lypeaches

swam for about 45 minutes. 1 hour of wii tennis.


----------



## tonynyc

*Recumbent Bike - 10 minutes Warm-up *

*Nautilus Machines*

*
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (220lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (210 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
Knee Extensions (80 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (120lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (120lbs) 2 X 10 reps*

**** 30 second rest between sets*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 min walk in the mall- non-stop. My knee held up-without ibuprofen


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 70 min walk in the mall- non-stop. My knee held up-without ibuprofen



Nice job!


----------



## tonynyc

*Light Day Today*

Studio was hot- didn't bother doing any techniques or Bo Staff Form. 

1.Lower back Stretch (Stability Ball) 5 minutes

2.Stability Ball Leg Curls 5 X 10 reps
** works the core- abs - hamstrings

3.Crunches 3 X 20 reps
Stability Ball One Arm Dumbbell Bench Press (50 lbs.) 3 X 10 reps
*** Bench Press with left hand then right hand 

4.Stability Ball Dumbbell Pullover (50lbs) 2 X 10 reps


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> Nice job!



Thank you 

15 minute walk on my lunch break today


----------



## MissToodles

30 mins of leslie sansone after a 5 day break. the heat just makes me feel like crap. just ordered the shapely girl dvd, will do a review when I receive it.


----------



## Risible

Haven't posted in a few days, but I've been doing my water jogging every couple days or so; can you believe here it is August and the water is already getting cold? 

Risible/not mod




Ernie said:


> As long as you gals keep your sexy bodys, work out as long as you want!



Okay - I'm going to delete the original, but I wanted to quote the above remark from Ernie (since banned) as an example to make it clear that we're all here in this thread to support and inspire each other, not creep each other out with remarks like this!

I love to come to this thread and absorb the positivity here, and I hope everyone contributing agrees with the focus on the positive. So, please, if you see any more objectionable remarks like this here, or in the rest of the Health Forum for that matter, please report it!

Risible/mod


----------



## Jon Blaze

The 10 minute trainer. Three rounds of it. 'Twas fun.


----------



## LovelyLiz

3 mile walk around the outside of the Rose Bowl, about an hour. Didn't really want to at first, but love those endorphins.


----------



## olwen

occowboysfan94 said:


> I just got back from the gym and I haven't done a squat workout in 7 years, I finally did it tonight and man am I sorry I did. I't hurts just to walk.
> 
> I see so many people loving cardio! Am I the only one that hates cardio?



I hate it too. Sooooooooooooooooooo boring. I've started trying to get in more walking before winter sets in. That seems to be going okay. But you know when you are fat, everything you do is cardio. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

womanforconversation said:


> 3 mile walk around the outside of the Rose Bowl, about an hour. Didn't really want to at first, but love those endorphins.



That's about the same time it takes me to walk three miles and I am never sorry for it so I know how you feel


----------



## tinkerbell

I rode 5 mt biking trails today. It was fun! I may go running later. I need to get into running more again, since I am doing a 5k in September.


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 2.2 miles tonight after dinner


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's about the same time it takes me to walk three miles and I am never sorry for it so I know how you feel



Yes! the afterwards is a great feeling.

Today: about an hour of tennis.


----------



## tonynyc

*Recumbent Bike - 10 minutes Warm-up *

*Nautilus Machines*


*
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (220lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 5 reps- 140lbs. 2X5 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps*

**** 30 second rest between sets*

*
Joints are sore tonight - I think I earned my weekend break 
* :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

80 minutes mall walking. I decided tonight to work my way up to 90


----------



## tinkerbell

Thats great, GEF! I dont think I could do mall walking, I'd be too tempted to buy stuff!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Thats great, GEF! I dont think I could do mall walking, I'd be too tempted to buy stuff!



THanks!

Lol, actually....I don't buy much...usually too broke 

However, I find some awesome bargains that way from time to time. Walking past all the clearance racks....I have found a lot of marked down, new stuff for my girls school clothing 
It's also great to find other sales on women's and men's stuff....I buy it marked down out of season and save it for Christmas and birthdays. It's a rare occasion when anything I have bought brand new wasn't slashed down considerably. 

I mean....stuff around $5-6 or less - now THAT's how I like to shop


----------



## debz-aka

Finally, finally, finally I get to post here! I'm getting back into my exercise routine so today:
45 minutes of physio ball exercise dvd!

I'm hoping that posting on this site will help me keep going! I know that exercise is very important for me to stay fat and healthy!

Just re-read this post...I might be a little too excited since I used four damn exclamation points. Geez. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

debz-aka said:


> Finally, finally, finally I get to post here! I'm getting back into my exercise routine so today:
> 45 minutes of physio ball exercise dvd!
> 
> I'm hoping that posting on this site will help me keep going! I know that exercise is very important for me to stay fat and healthy!
> 
> Just re-read this post...I might be a little too excited since I used four damn exclamation points. Geez. :doh:



Glad to see you joining the thread Debz


----------



## lypeaches

debz-aka said:


> Finally, finally, finally I get to post here! I'm getting back into my exercise routine so today:
> 45 minutes of physio ball exercise dvd!
> 
> I'm hoping that posting on this site will help me keep going! I know that exercise is very important for me to stay fat and healthy!
> 
> Just re-read this post...I might be a little too excited since I used four damn exclamation points. Geez. :doh:



Easy there Debz! lol. I'm glad you're excited about the exercise and joining the gang, good for you! 

I've not posted daily, but I HAVE been exercising daily. Last few days this week I swam for 45 minutes each day, then played wii tennis for at least another 45 minutes. This morning I took a 30 minutes walk (I feel like such a wuss next to GEF...you go girl!).

Occowboysfan....I'm not a huge fan of cardio (other than lap swimming, which I love), but unfortunately, it must be done for good health. I just try to mix it up as much as possible to keep it from getting too boring. 

I'm kind of looking forward to getting back to the gym in September, but am determined to swim as much as possible between now and Labor Day, (when they close the lake).


----------



## tinkerbell

Took the pups for 1.4 mile walk. Well Cocoa for 1 mile and Pix for .4 mile  and then ran 4.5 miles alone. 

My 5k is 3 weeks away! 

Great job lypeaches. I miss swimming, I no longer live near a good swimming lake, and it sucks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> This morning I took a 30 minutes walk (I feel like such a wuss next to GEF...you go girl!).


Lol...I'm not too fierce. I only did a 35 minute walk today around my neighborhood with one of my little girls. Lots of uphill though


----------



## MissToodles

30 minutes of leslie sansone dvd that came with a packaged resistance band. did the regular mile, then the one with the band. not sure if the resistance band does anything? has anyone else used them before? maybe I don't have the proper form or technique?


----------



## Shawna

I worked out 5 days last week....Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday.

I'm headed to the Y soon to do 45 minutes of cardio and then upper body lifting. After that I also plan to do some shopping...that counts too, right?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk outside with my brother in a nice neighborhood. It was cooler this morning than it has been so it was much more enjoyable


----------



## tinkerbell

Shopping totally counts! 

I did not want to do ANYthing today, and spent the better part of the day laying on the couch watching chick flicks!  But was set to go for a short bike ride, and the dogs got excited thinking I was taking them for a walk. So I took Cocoa for his mile walk, and Pixie for her .4 mile walk, and then went on a 4.5 mile bike ride.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shawna said:


> \After that I also plan to do some shopping...that counts too, right?


I count it if I walk all around the Super Walmart


----------



## olwen

MissToodles said:


> 30 minutes of leslie sansone dvd that came with a packaged resistance band. did the regular mile, then the one with the band. not sure if the resistance band does anything? has anyone else used them before? maybe I don't have the proper form or technique?



Could be the band is too easy for you. They come in different tensions. You can order one online or go to a sporting goods store and they them out for yourself. 

As for me, 45 minutes of pilates today.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> As for me, 45 minutes of pilates today.



Nice! I have wanted to try out some pilates. Do you go to a class, or do a DVD? Any special tips for big girls doing pilates? (Like, I know for yoga, some of the poses and stuff are impossible for women with big breasts/bellies.)


----------



## Aust99

man... I kicked the gyms but today.... I'm going to be the August calorie queen.... woo!!!


----------



## lypeaches

Sunday...35 minute walk, and 15 minutes of light weight workout with my 8lb dumbbells


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

womanforconversation said:


> Nice! I have wanted to try out some pilates. Do you go to a class, or do a DVD? Any special tips for big girls doing pilates? (Like, I know for yoga, some of the poses and stuff are impossible for women with big breasts/bellies.)



I'm curious about pilates myself....what kind of exercise do they involve?


----------



## tonynyc

Informal workout at home 


1. Weighted Head Strap : 2X10 (for Neck) 
2. Wrist Roller 
3. Flex Bar 
A. Chest Press : 2X10
B. Bicep Forearm Squeeze : 2X10








*The Infamous Head Strap*


----------



## LovelyLiz

Yesterday I did about 80 minutes of pretty strenuous tennis (woke up sore today! I don't usually play so hard...but my friend said we should play a game, so it brought out my not-so-nice, competitive side...) 

Today: 60 minutes walking, one steep hill included.


----------



## lypeaches

30 minute walk, 1 hour of wii tennis


----------



## Webmaster

I think the most important thing about exercise is continuity. When you read magazines and survey result, it always looks like almost everyone is exercising like crazy. In reality, I think most people have the best of intentions and start some program, but then quickly start skipping sessions or give it up for one reason or another. That's unfortunate.

I think exercise is a good thing for anyone, fat or thin. Exercise is not about great athletic accomplishments, it's about pushing yourself just a little beyond what you normally do. And it's a matter of sticking with it, never having an excuse not to do it, never giving up. That requires an exercise routine that both has tangible benefit for you AND isn't hard enough to discourage you. 

So you need to pick something you can and will do, think about it beforehand, set yourself rules, and then stick with it, no matter what. As far as I am concerned, that is the most, and perhaps only, kind of exercise beneficial over the longer term.

To give you an example of how I applied that to my own life, I started running seven years ago. Now I am not a natural distance runner and it doesn't come easy for me. So I picked a course and set myself some iron rules.

- Run the course every other morning, no exceptions (else, I'd have more and more excuses til I stopped doing it)

- Do not increase distance (else I'd increase length until it became unreasonable, then feel like a failure when I ran a shorter course)

- Do not time yourself (else I'd chase records and eventually become discouraged)

It turned out that was doable. It's only a relatively brief run every other morning but it gives me a good workout because it's up and down. And over the past seven years it's added up to the equivalent of 70 marathons. 

I also run 5 and 10ks every now and then. They are fun community events, but it's competitive and it's timed, so the potential to become discouraged is greater. For health benefit, doing your own thing is better.

Intelligent exercise is beneficial for people of all sizes. But you need to pick something that works for you, that pushes you a bit (as in Jane Fonda's "feel the burn", whatever that burn may be), and then do it consistently and not give up.


----------



## msbard90

ran after the kid today... like every other day


----------



## MissToodles

30 mins. of Shapely Girl

I have big problems with most workouts. Due to lack of coordination, I have trouble keeping up with the moves. For most people, these moves wouldn't be difficult but for me, I had to modify things. Otherwise, I think this is a pretty good workout for larger bodies except for one or two moves (I'm not doing any squats at over 300 lbs! I'm afraid of hurting my knees). Debra Mazda is a very down to earth instructor and does root you on, but not in an over the top phony way. She likes to motivate you as you go along and urges the viewer not to strain or over-exert themselves. I'm happy I purchased this dvd and will buy more her workouts in the future.


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> I think the most important thing about exercise is continuity. When you read magazines and survey result, it always looks like almost everyone is exercising like crazy. In reality, I think most people have the best of intentions and start some program, but then quickly start skipping sessions or give it up for one reason or another. That's unfortunate.
> 
> I think exercise is a good thing for anyone, fat or thin. Exercise is not about great athletic accomplishments, it's about pushing yourself just a little beyond what you normally do. And it's a matter of sticking with it, never having an excuse not to do it, never giving up. That requires an exercise routine that both has tangible benefit for you AND isn't hard enough to discourage you.
> 
> So you need to pick something you can and will do, think about it beforehand, set yourself rules, and then stick with it, no matter what. As far as I am concerned, that is the most, and perhaps only, kind of exercise beneficial over the longer term.
> 
> To give you an example of how I applied that to my own life, I started running seven years ago. Now I am not a natural distance runner and it doesn't come easy for me. So I picked a course and set myself some iron rules.
> 
> - Run the course every other morning, no exceptions (else, I'd have more and more excuses til I stopped doing it)
> 
> - Do not increase distance (else I'd increase length until it became unreasonable, then feel like a failure when I ran a shorter course)
> 
> - Do not time yourself (else I'd chase records and eventually become discouraged)
> 
> It turned out that was doable. It's only a relatively brief run every other morning but it gives me a good workout because it's up and down. And over the past seven years it's added up to the equivalent of 70 marathons.
> 
> I also run 5 and 10ks every now and then. They are fun community events, but it's competitive and it's timed, so the potential to become discouraged is greater. For health benefit, doing your own thing is better.
> 
> Intelligent exercise is beneficial for people of all sizes. But you need to pick something that works for you, that pushes you a bit (as in Jane Fonda's "feel the burn", whatever that burn may be), and then do it consistently and not give up.



*
Conrad:

Kudos to you...How does the knee joints feel after a 10K run. Do you run in a park with hills on a hard pavement? I've chatted with folks that have run marathons and they often mention that the one thing that they have to get through mentally is the 'pain' factor....

Do you find the running helps with yor scuba activities?

Now as far as the "burn" I guess it's up to the individual as to how far they should go... 
*

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

*Recumbent Bike - 10 minutes Warm-up *

*Nautilus Machines*


*Bench Press (230 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (230lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (180 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps *** dropped wt. changed position of hands on handles
Knee Extensions (100 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps*

**** 30-45 second rest between sets 
*

*
Walked home from GYM - Lincoln Center to Upper Westside- also did some food shopping at 
Fairway Market. What better reward to a workout than to go to a Market and see plenty of tasty treats 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have to ask Tony..........what were the tasty treats?


----------



## tonynyc

The Tasty treat of the Fairway Market...  You had to ask 

Fairway Market

*Heck- we've all worked out religously - and deserve to look at & get some good treats*






*The Cheese Section*







*The Bakery*







*The Olives*


----------



## Webmaster

For me, 5Ks are doable and I enjoy the challenge, but 10Ks can be brutal. My running style is very lightfooted, and I've never had any knee or other injuries, even with me running hard pavement. 

Running probably helps scuba where air consumption is a major issue. I recover very quickly and so can easily get my breathing under control underwater. I also don't use much air, which means I don't have to abort dives prematurely.

By "burn" I don't mean forcing oneself beyond prudent limits. But in order for exercise to be beneficial, one does have to enter a zone where it is hard and you have to force and will yourself to finish the routine. That goes for all exercise, whether one is fat or thin, young or older.



tonynyc said:


> *
> Conrad:
> 
> Kudos to you...How does the knee joints feel after a 10K run. Do you run in a park with hills on a hard pavement? I've chatted with folks that have run marathons and they often mention that the one thing that they have to get through mentally is the 'pain' factor....
> 
> Do you find the running helps with yor scuba activities?
> 
> Now as far as the "burn" I guess it's up to the individual as to how far they should go... *


----------



## Aust99

40 mins resistance training.... worked hard despite having a cold. Will have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## lypeaches

Aust99 said:


> 40 mins resistance training.... worked hard despite having a cold. Will have a day off tomorrow.



Tip of the hat to you Aust for working out whilst ill!

Me...1 hour of swimming yesterday, 40 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## MissToodles

gef, drool over those photos, fairway is a foodie's paradise! 

30 minutes of shapely girl. one more grip with the workout. I don't think I'm going to get on the floor and do anything. she has a section where you workout on the floor. that scares me a little, even with a mat on the ground, I'm prone to sciatic attacks. oh well, maybe her walking dvd will be more suited for my needs.


----------



## msbard90

took a walk around the neighborhood earlier this morning. It was very nice outside, and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Anyone try the new Pilates for the Wii? I saw it at Best Buy but it's with Daisy Fuentes and she doesn't exactly inspire me.


----------



## tonynyc

*Wednesday Workout *

1. Farmers Walk (Holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) 3 sets 10 Laps 
(around the studio) been almost 3 weeks since I did this exercise - so easing back into it slowly....


2. Crunches 3 sets 30 reps

3. Chinups Between Two Chairs 3 sets 10 reps 

4. One Arm Dumbbell Military Presses 
(holding 50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 3 sets 10 reps


5. Bo-Staff Techniques (20) minutes

*** On the Chinups between Two Chairs - this is a tough one and really test your upper body strength. It became more of an isometric exercise for me-but, I hope tomaster this with persistence...








_The picture above is a special apparatus-but, you can get the same results placing a sturdy bar between two chairs... _


----------



## tinkerbell

I really suck at working out during the week. 

Someone kick my behind


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> I really suck at working out during the week.
> 
> Someone kick my behind



You deserve the break - think of it as a mini vacation for the pooches...
If you have been following the same routine for at least 8-12 weeks (it's always good to change things up to prevent boredom)...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Attempted a walk this evening- but it got dark faster than I anticipated and my knee decided to pitch a hissy fit :doh:
I should have worn better shoes on that Saturday walk, I do believe. 
Anyhoo....I managed 20 minutes this evening.


----------



## lypeaches

Miss Vickie said:


> Anyone try the new Pilates for the Wii? I saw it at Best Buy but it's with Daisy Fuentes and she doesn't exactly inspire me.



lol....really Miss Vickie? no love for Daisy Fuentes?? OK, sorry, just had to chuckle a bit. No, I haven't tried it. I figured I would wait awhile and then check reviews on Amazon.

Yesterday, swam for just shy of an hour, 45 minutes Wii Tennis, 15 minutes doing balance board controlled Tetris, which is kind of fun.


----------



## lypeaches

tinkerbell said:


> I really suck at working out during the week.
> 
> Someone kick my behind



Get back to it Tinkerbell!!!


----------



## MissToodles

tinkerbell said:


> I really suck at working out during the week.
> 
> Someone kick my behind



don't feel bad, sometimes we all need a little break. maybe you need to set some type of limits like 4 days or even 3. Some is better then none. The all or nothing mentality is what gets people in trouble!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk. Took 800 mg of ibuprofen beforehand....think the knee wanted to have a fit after the first 35 minutes but managed to finish.


----------



## Shawna

It's been a rough week at work so I didn't work out for three days in a row...I don't like taking two days off in a row, let alone three. Anyway, I'll still get 4 days this week. 

Today was 50 minutes of cardio and 7 machines for upper body...3 sets each.


----------



## lypeaches

Good for you GEF. For me, it's hard to know sometimes, whether it's a "walk if off", mometary type pain, or whether its something more serious, "you should stop", kind of pain. 

Hey Miss Toodles, you mentioned having issues with sciatic pain earlier. Just wanted to say, I did too, until I finally got my ass to a chiropractor. I suffered with it for years because I believed that it was at least partially caused by my weight, and that the only thing I could do was lose weight. Turns out I was wrong. I don't know if that's your case, but maybe it will help someone to read that, because sciatic pain really sucks.

Anyway, light day for me, 35 minute walk.


----------



## tinkerbell

MissToodles said:


> don't feel bad, sometimes we all need a little break. maybe you need to set some type of limits like 4 days or even 3. Some is better then none. The all or nothing mentality is what gets people in trouble!





lypeaches said:


> Get back to it Tinkerbell!!!




Thanks! And then of course it rains today. But I think I'm going to go for a run in a bit - I want to try 3.2 miles today, since the 5k is only 2 weeks away. 

I've only been doing like 3 days a week lately, though when I first bought my bike, I was going almost every day, and then got off track when my hands were numb. This non exercising is stalling my weight loss :blush:


----------



## mossystate

Going to encourage other ' light goers ' to post in this thread.

I have just started doing some yoga...via dvd. I will not be able to do as much of the moves that require me to be on my knees, but, I have to say, it was more difficult than I thought it would be.


----------



## ashmamma84

Headed to midnight yoga tonight! It's probably my fave of all the yoga classes I attend.

Also, good on ya' monique! Yoga is a fantastic practice and can be very challenging, but in a (kinda Zen) way that's what makes it beautiful. I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy it.


----------



## lypeaches

mossystate said:


> Going to encourage other ' light goers ' to post in this thread.
> 
> I have just started doing some yoga...via dvd. I will not be able to do as much of the moves that require me to be on my knees, but, I have to say, it was more difficult than I thought it would be.



Yes, yes, and yes. Please, anyone who reads this thread, don't think it's just for hard core weight lifters, or runners, or whatever. Everyone can benefit from just a little more movement in their day, or week, so don't be shy, join us! 

Ashmamma, midnight yoga sounds totally cool, I'm jealous! Sometimes I wished I lived in the city, where I had access to stuff like that. 

MissVickie, I read some review on Amazon for that Daisy Fuentes Pilates game, and it sounds like it sucks, and that you'd be better off with a DVD. Too bad, I was hoping it would be good.

And finally, for me...I played Wii Tennis for 30 minutes last night, and then 15 minutes of balance-board Tetris. 

Next week I'm going to start getting back to my gym routine, I think. I'm 5 weeks in on the Not-Smoking thing, and I'm feeling like my head is getting back to normal and I can handle it. Plus, our weather has turned here, and it's not hot enough to swim in the lake. (I'm a total wuss, I like my water warm).


----------



## tinkerbell

Finally back at it - ran 3.2 miles to celebrate my actually registering for the 5k run.

I want to 2nd this :



> Yes, yes, and yes. Please, anyone who reads this thread, don't think it's just for hard core weight lifters, or runners, or whatever. Everyone can benefit from just a little more movement in their day, or week, so don't be shy, join us!


----------



## MissToodles

I like reading people's experiences no matter how much or how little they're doing. everyone has to start somewhere, not everyone is a great athlete and there is no reason to feel shame if you post and do small amounts.


----------



## MissToodles

walked down the hill to bus stop and then from class to another bus stop. 2 miles in total. I walk at a slow pace because the walk home is particularly treacherous, I have to walk down a stair street with about 80 steps and it terrifies me! I thought it would be quicker than just walking down the hill in a roundabout way. nope! 

acupuncture isn't covered under my insurance plan and I rarely get attacks lately but i'll keep it in mind when I get better coverage.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MissToodles said:


> I like reading people's experiences no matter how much or how little they're doing. everyone has to start somewhere, not everyone is a great athlete and there is no reason to feel shame if you post and do small amounts.




I feel the same way. I started out very lightly with the walking back in January. My lower back, knees and ankles could scream bloody murder from just the first five minutes of walking. I told myself to keep going until ten minutes were up and then I could stop if I was still that uncomfortable. Funny thing was, by the ten minute mark I felt a bit better and could keep going for the 15-20 minute mark. That's all I was aiming for in the beginning- 20 minutes because my DR had told me that just walking 20 minutes a day would help my blood pressure. I also knew that a lot of my muscle, leg and fatigue problems were coming from my inactivity.
I have now worked up to 60 or more minute walks and have been taken off one of my blood pressure medications- the calcium blocker. I now only take a light diuretic every morning to pull extra fluids out of my blood. 
I am proud of myself and how far I have came. I am equally proud of anyone in this thread that is "light going" because I know hard the light going can be- particularly when first starting out.


----------



## tinkerbell

I also biked 25.5 miles today. I almost died on the way home, my legs were so sore. There was a really strong wind on the way there.

And I remember what it was like when I first started on this whole getting to be more active. It was hard. Its taken me THREE years to get where I am right now.

GEF - that is so awesome about the medications.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel the same way. I started out very lightly with the walking back in January. My lower back, knees and ankles could scream bloody murder from just the first five minutes of walking. I told myself to keep going until ten minutes were up and then I could stop if I was still that uncomfortable. Funny thing was, by the ten minute mark I felt a bit better and could keep going for the 15-20 minute mark. That's all I was aiming for in the beginning- 20 minutes because my DR had told me that just walking 20 minutes a day would help my blood pressure. I also knew that a lot of my muscle, leg and fatigue problems were coming from my inactivity.
> I have now worked up to 60 or more minute walks and have been taken off one of my blood pressure medications- the calcium blocker. I now only take a light diuretic every morning to pull extra fluids out of my blood.
> I am proud of myself and how far I have came. I am equally proud of anyone in this thread that is "light going" because I know hard the light going can be- particularly when first starting out.



*That is great progress GEF- good for you... I wanted to share one fact about your walking regimine. The Father of Modern Day Physical Fitness  Bernarr Macfadden was big fan of walking.( he would walk barefoot in NYC for 25 miles)..


The Story of Bernarr Macfadden 

*



MissToodles said:


> I like reading people's experiences no matter how much or how little they're doing. everyone has to start somewhere, not everyone is a great athlete and there is no reason to feel shame if you post and do small amounts.



*i agree- it's the fact that you are doing something- that is what counts *



tinkerbell said:


> I also biked 25.5 miles today. I almost died on the way home, my legs were so sore. There was a really strong wind on the way there.
> 
> And I remember what it was like when I first started on this whole getting to be more active. It was hard. Its taken me THREE years to get where I am right now.
> 
> GEF - that is so awesome about the medications.



*Yep it's all a very slow start...
You have to think of the exercise program as a "FootRace not a Marathon"
(heck even the top Lifters and Bodybuilders with all the right genetics & nutrition etc. take at least 10 years of training to reach top form)

I got back into lifting weights-but, have been doing my various workouts for at least 2 years. I've been getting serious with the cardio and the strength training the past year.. 
*

*
No workout past three days- joints needed a rest....
*


----------



## LovelyLiz

tinkerbell said:


> I also biked 25.5 miles today. I almost died on the way home, my legs were so sore. There was a really strong wind on the way there.



Alright, tinkerbell! 25.5! That's so awesome. *Applause*

I'm really anxious for some physical activity...but there are a few huge fires raging around where I live and we're supposed to avoid outdoor activities. (It's pretty much the only time as a Southern California resident, other than the ~7 days of rain we get a year, where I wish I had a gym membership. Otherwise, I love exercising outside way more!) I know I could do some exercise DVD inside...but I have no A/C and my place is about 95 degrees. So, I'm hoping the air clears up in the very near future!


----------



## tinkerbell

thanks womanforconversation! I hope the weather gets better for you, and you're able to get outside!


----------



## lypeaches

Played about an hour of Wii Tennis.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

House cleaning for three hours yesterday. 

One hour walk this morning. 

Some light strolling in the mall and the grocery store this afternoon


----------



## tinkerbell

yesterday - walked the dogs for 1.4 miles, and then went on a short 4.5 mile bike ride.


----------



## lypeaches

2 hours of Wii Tennis yesterday


----------



## olwen

womanforconversation said:


> Nice! I have wanted to try out some pilates. Do you go to a class, or do a DVD? Any special tips for big girls doing pilates? (Like, I know for yoga, some of the poses and stuff are impossible for women with big breasts/bellies.)





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm curious about pilates myself....what kind of exercise do they involve?



The only tip I can give for pilates and yoga is to go ahead and try it. Don't worry about not being able to do certain positions. I can't do all of them but I do what I can. The benefit is that in the long run both will make you more flexible, improve lung function, and help with joint issues. Yoga actually helped my torn rotator cuff and my shoulder got stronger as a result. I can finally lift my comforter high enough to spread it on the bed. Yay.

I was going to the gym, but after two years I was just starting to get sick of being the only fat person in the classes. I couldn't keep up with everyone else, couldn't do all the forms so I'd just sit there pissed off that I wasn't moving and that I was standing out for not moving, or pissed off that I'd have to ask for an alternate form or pissed off that the instructors were not always sensitive to the fact that it was physically impossible for me to do certain things, and I was usually the only person huffing and puffing halfway thru. I was just fed up with classes full of thin people. A pilates class for fat folks would be amazing, and I might start to look for one....I'm starting to wonder if I should just start one myself actually...

And now I can no longer afford the gym so I do it at home using the DVD I mentioned and reviewed somewhere up thread. Plus Size Pilates is what I think it's called. I also try to remember some of the stuff I learned in the classes. I just don't do it every day and I probably should.



Miss Vickie said:


> Anyone try the new Pilates for the Wii? I saw it at Best Buy but it's with Daisy Fuentes and she doesn't exactly inspire me.



Even if I had the Wii, there is no way I'd buy a game for pilates unless it was specifically for fat people. I think you'd be better off with a DVD. 



mossystate said:


> Going to encourage other ' light goers ' to post in this thread.
> 
> I have just started doing some yoga...via dvd. I will not be able to do as much of the moves that require me to be on my knees, but, I have to say, it was more difficult than I thought it would be.



For the forms where you have to be on your knees, it helps to fold up some blankets to put underneath your knees, and if that is still too painful there is usually a standing or laying down equivalent. For instance, with child's pose, you can lay on your size and curl up in the fetal position as best you can. A variation of Cat Stretches can also be done standing, and it helps with balance to hold onto a chair or touch the wall to do it. The Megayoga DVD is great, and if you want to try to take classes, then gentle yoga is a good way to start.


----------



## tinkerbell

I walked almost a mile on my lunch break (about 16 mins) and then rode about an hour on a couple of mt biking trails after work. It was fun!!


----------



## Jay West Coast

No laughing:

I'm out of shape.

I was asked to play soccer for a local semi-pro team here in East Africa. It's a really local, provincial league, but I have done next to _no_ cardio work in the last several _years_, and can last only a few good minutes on the pitch. If I am going to play next month, I can't make a fool of myself. I have to get into shape, stop procrastinating exercise and just make it a daily habit. 

Sunday I scrimmaged for an hour. I felt like I was going to puke by the end of it...


----------



## debz-aka

Jay West Coast said:


> No laughing:
> I have to get into shape, stop procrastinating exercise and just make it a daily habit.



Okay dude,
Get out of my head! This is exactly the pep talk I'm giving to myself, so today I did physio ball for 45 minutes. Tomorrow will be either yoga or pilates. Being out of work means no gym for me, I do these things at home using DVD's. I've got no excuse not to exercise. If others can make it a daily habit, then damn it, so can I! 

Good luck to you and congratulations for being asked to be on a semi-pro team!


----------



## lypeaches

Way to go Jay and Debz...welcome to the club! I find trying to exercise every single day to be a bit overwhelming for me, but I do aim for 6 days a week, which generally means I end up at 5 days/week. Although now that I have the Wii at home, it's much easier to always get in at least a little movement. 

Yesterday I went back to the gym for the first time after my summer vacation. About 40 minutes light weights, 25 minutes treadmill. Ever so slightly sore today, which is exactly what I was hoping for. I hate it when I get really sore. 

So, the good news is it appears that since I've stopped smoking (5 weeks now), my heart rate seems to have dropped about 10 - 15 points. Is that possible? I'm just going by the treadmill I was walking on yesterday...I'll have to double check it on other machines too.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

Recumbent Bike -
(skipped- did plenty of walking earlier-no need for warmup today) 


*Nautilus Machines*


Bench Press (240 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (240lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (190 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps 
Knee Extensions (100 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps - skipped today
Pullovers (120lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Curls (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps

**** 30-45 second rest between sets 
*** was able to increase wt. on some exercises and decrease on others.*


----------



## LovelyLiz

Yesterday: about 1 hour of lap swimming
Today: 1 hour brisk walking on varied terrain

Staying in San Diego with family for a few days until the smoke clears up in LA from the fires. The upside is, I can exercise outside again. Wheeeeee!


----------



## olwen

Today, 60 minutes of pilates. I haven't had a cigarette all day either. I feel great.


----------



## lypeaches

Yesterday, an hour of assorted Wii exercises....aerobic, boxing, yoga, and tennis. Worked up a sweat!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Bought a new treadmill and it was delivered today. I haven't been on one in 3 years.

I walked .15 miles. It took me 6 minutes and I got my heart rate up to 155. 

It's gonna be a slow build.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> Today, 60 minutes of pilates. I haven't had a cigarette all day either. I feel great.



That's great, O! Good job on the no smoking today, too  :bow:


----------



## Shawna

Welcome to all the newcomers! I love to see new folks posting in this thread. 

Friday, Aug. 28th I did an hour of cardio and lifting for legs...4 machines of 3 sets each.

Saturday I walked for 40 minutes on my treadmill at home before heading to KC for my birthday weekend.

Didn't work out on Sunday or Monday but was back in the gym yesterday and did 40 minutes of cardio and lifting for upper body (7 machines of 3 sets each).

Today I did 40 minutes of cardio and lifted for legs (4 machines of 3 sets each).


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's great, O! Good job on the no smoking today, too  :bow:



Thanks, and thanks Shawna for the rep. Since ciggies are soooo fucking expensive here ($11/pack), and since I could actually breathe that day, I'm giving myself a no smoking day once a week to start with. I. just. need. to. quit. Will be better on my wallet and will make exercising easier.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> Thanks, and thanks Shawna for the rep. Since ciggies are soooo fucking expensive here ($11/pack), and since I could actually breathe that day, I'm giving myself a no smoking day once a week to start with. I. just. need. to. quit. Will be better on my wallet and will make exercising easier.



_
Good For you- and another thing that ex-smokers told me is that food will taste even better ...

_


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> _
> Good For you- and another thing that ex-smokers told me is that food will taste even better ...
> 
> _



Ha...I've quit many times before, the longest for about 6 months and I gotta say, food didn't taste all that different. I don't smoke a pack a day so maybe that has something to do with it. This time I gotta make it stick. I just can't afford it. Damn you mayor bloomberger sour puss.


----------



## ashmamma84

olwen said:


> Thanks, and thanks Shawna for the rep. Since ciggies are soooo fucking expensive here ($11/pack), and since I could actually breathe that day, I'm giving myself a no smoking day once a week to start with. I. just. need. to. quit. Will be better on my wallet and will make exercising easier.



That's fantastic! Good luck in quitting, O! 

Yesterday - 1.5 hours of bellydance

Today - Zumba (trying out a new class with my gym membership); class was an hour and I really enjoyed it

ETA - Good for you, Misty! 


Let's keep the momentum going peeps!


----------



## lypeaches

tonynyc said:


> _
> Good For you- and another thing that ex-smokers told me is that food will taste even better ...
> 
> _



You know, I've heard this more times than I can count, and it has never been true for me.  I quit what, almost 6 weeks ago now, and while I intellectually know that I'm better off for it, can honestly say that I do not FEEL any better. But I'm not bitter! Maybe it will come later. 

That being said, good for you Olwen! 

Yesterday, Gym....35 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill. 

Mistical Misty...good for you!! Keep the faith, just a little bit at a time. When I started the treadmill I could only do a few minutes at a very slow pace. Now, 3 years later, I can actually even jog for very short periods, which kind of blows my mind. (I don't do that much though, because my fat bits flap around too much!)

Just keep at it...and add just a minute at a time, every couple weeks or so (or whenever you feel able to do it).


----------



## Frankie

Does anyone else find that they need to wear a heart rate monitor to keep themselves from inadvertently raising their heart rate too much? I put in a pretty good effort on the elliptical machine with respect to resistance and number of strides per minute, and if I'm not paying attention, my heart rate will get to 180 or more after a while. It takes me some time to get there (maybe after about 20 minutes), though. I'll feel fine, too - can speak in short sentences, don't feel like I'm overexerting myself. I won't even realize that my heart rate is scarily high unless I check it. My rate comes down pretty quickly if I slow down a bit. My cardio fitness assessment came in as "good," though my muscle strength is fair at best. I'm convinced that one day I'm going to accidentally cause myself to have a heart attack or something. I wonder if I've just brainwashed myself into thinking that exercise doesn't count unless I'm sweating myself into dehydration. My target heart range - about 130 to 160 beats per minute - requires an effort that doesn't impress me, and I'm by no means a gym rat. Maybe I have a high pain threshhold, LOL.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Yesterday: 1 hour walk, varied terrain
Today: about 45 minutes lap swimming

Not sure about the next couple days...since I've returned to the land of wildfires and unhealthful outdoor air quality...

But I might take a hint from GEF and try out some mall walking!


----------



## tinkerbell

I've been doing ok this week. I walked on my lunch 3 times (its just about a mile) this week, and rode my bike 3 nights this week. Ones was just 4.5 miles on the bike path, and then I did 2 nights of mt biking trail riding. And finally made it up one of the hills that give me problems!


----------



## lypeaches

lol...Frankie, you sadist you. No, I don't wear one, although I do check my rate when I'm using a machine that has one. I'm one that really doesn't like sweating, so I'm at low risk of overdoing it. 

Tinkerbell...Congrats on the hill! And on getting in your exercise during the week too!

I mowed my yard with a push mower. It took about an hour and a half...my yard is not a level lot, so it's pretty hard work!


----------



## olwen

Frankie said:


> Does anyone else find that they need to wear a heart rate monitor to keep themselves from inadvertently raising their heart rate too much? I put in a pretty good effort on the elliptical machine with respect to resistance and number of strides per minute, and if I'm not paying attention, my heart rate will get to 180 or more after a while. It takes me some time to get there (maybe after about 20 minutes), though. I'll feel fine, too - can speak in short sentences, don't feel like I'm overexerting myself. I won't even realize that my heart rate is scarily high unless I check it. My rate comes down pretty quickly if I slow down a bit. My cardio fitness assessment came in as "good," though my muscle strength is fair at best. I'm convinced that one day I'm going to accidentally cause myself to have a heart attack or something. I wonder if I've just brainwashed myself into thinking that exercise doesn't count unless I'm sweating myself into dehydration. My target heart range - about 130 to 160 beats per minute - requires an effort that doesn't impress me, and I'm by no means a gym rat. Maybe I have a high pain threshhold, LOL.



180 is kinda high I think. Maybe you should see a doctor. I think the highest mine ever went to was 170. I found tho that if I structured my breathing (rhythmic breaths) it went lower. Tho I think lifting weights helped me to learn about the breathing too: inhale on the easy part, and exhale on the hard part. I also found that as time went by my heart rate just went down anyway from exercising regularly, and I'd have to stay on the machines a long time for it to go past 155, or my heart rate rose quickly if I was tired before I'd even started. What pissed me off were all the stationary bikes. My legs and hips would hurt on the easiest setting, but my heart rate seemed to stay in the 130 range and I wasn't sweaty, so the bike was not my fave machine.

And thanks to everyone for wishing me luck in quitting. I'm gonna need it.


----------



## ashmamma84

tonight - pole dancing

quick question - my left knee and I have had it out for years now, and I'm thinking of giving aqua aerobics a try to help with the pain/swelling I get sometimes. Carrie, I know you're a big cheerleader for it, so I'm hoping you'll chime in with the benefits, etc. of this type of excercise.


----------



## tinkerbell

just got home from a 3.2 mile run.


----------



## tonynyc

TODAYS WORKOUT

Recumbent Bike -
(skipped- did plenty of walking after the gym- went food shopping) :eat2:


*Nautilus Machines*


Bench Press (250 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (200 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps 
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps - skipped todayPullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Reverse Curls (40lbs) 2 X 10 reps (Nautilus Multi-Bicep Machine)
Triceps (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps- skipped today

*** 30-45 second rest between sets 
*** was able to increase wt. on some exercises.


----------



## tinkerbell

and rode 6 mt biking trails. I'm tired!


----------



## lypeaches

light day yesterday about 45 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## lypeaches

swam for about 30 minutes
1 1/2 hours of Wii Tennis
30 minutes other assorted Wii stuff, boxing, bowling, etc.


----------



## Shawna

Frankie said:


> Does anyone else find that they need to wear a heart rate monitor to keep themselves from inadvertently raising their heart rate too much? I put in a pretty good effort on the elliptical machine with respect to resistance and number of strides per minute, and if I'm not paying attention, my heart rate will get to 180 or more after a while. It takes me some time to get there (maybe after about 20 minutes), though. I'll feel fine, too - can speak in short sentences, don't feel like I'm overexerting myself. I won't even realize that my heart rate is scarily high unless I check it. My rate comes down pretty quickly if I slow down a bit. My cardio fitness assessment came in as "good," though my muscle strength is fair at best. I'm convinced that one day I'm going to accidentally cause myself to have a heart attack or something. I wonder if I've just brainwashed myself into thinking that exercise doesn't count unless I'm sweating myself into dehydration. My target heart range - about 130 to 160 beats per minute - requires an effort that doesn't impress me, and I'm by no means a gym rat. Maybe I have a high pain threshhold, LOL.



(((((Frankie))))))) You sound like me except I'm that way with the amount of time I do cardio. If I do less than 40-45 minutes then I somehow feel that I didn't do enough. But I have learned that we have to be kind to our bodies and we can over do it. 

That heart rate is really high so maybe if you try another activity you can do more and not have your heart rate get as high. I have the opposite problem. My cardiovascular system is ahead of my body. I weigh 295lbs so I'm not going to be jogging or anything...I'm not trying to hurt myself. But I can step on the treadmill and my heart rate will be like 60. I've been walking at 3.5mph on the treadmill but recently went up to 3.8. I have to raise the incline and/or move my arms to get my heart rate to where I want it (150ish). On the bike I put the level way up and that at least gets me to the 140's (only if I do that after the treadmill). The heart rate is important to pay attention to so you might try different activities and see what happens.


----------



## Shawna

ashmamma84 said:


> quick question - my left knee and I have had it out for years now, and I'm thinking of giving aqua aerobics a try to help with the pain/swelling I get sometimes. Carrie, I know you're a big cheerleader for it, so I'm hoping you'll chime in with the benefits, etc. of this type of excercise.




I think that there are many benefits of water aerobics or water jogging. First, it's less wear and tear on your body. Second, you can get some good resistance from the water and help build muscle (which will be good for your knee). And third, it allows you to workout longer because it's easier on your body. All good stuff. I can relate to the knee problems though, it's not always easy to deal with when exercising. I hope you find something that works for you. 



Friday I actually woke up at 6am and was at the Y by 6:30am. I usually work out in the evenings but I knew that I was going to my nephew's first high school football game of the year so I had to get it done early. It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be (I am so not a morning person) but I prefer afternoon or evening workouts....they are better for you anyway because your muscles are all warmed up. Anyway, I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body (7 machines with 3 sets each). Saturday I did 50 minutes of cardio and lifted for lower body (4 machines with 3 sets each). I worked out 4 days last week. If I can do 4-5 then I'm good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tried my girls Dance Revolution home game yesterday- that didn't work out for me :doh:

Went to a street fair over in the next town today. Got in some walking with my girls 

Back in the saddle tomorrow


----------



## crayola box

Didn't do anything today...yet- but just wanted to say how inspirational this thread is, if people with injuries and various health issues, kids to take care of, and other assorted problems and responsibilities can find the time to exercise everyday then there is no excuse for a 25 year old single student not to:doh:

Whats funny is that as much as i dread the thought of doing it and put it off, I actually enjoy it when I am doing it! Except for the treadmill, it makes me feel like a hamster lol, I much prefer the elliptical or walking/hiking outside.

anyway hoping to get in some yoga tonight and maybe couple of exercises with the pilates ring and exercise ball. Maybe some strength stuff with the dumbbells or bands...we'll see. (lol clearly no extra motivation is needed in the sports shopping department)

Anyway thanks everyone, seeing what you do is great motivation! I am thinking perhaps its time to dust off the Billy Blanks dvd's and put the inflatable punching bag in the bedroom to good use lol!


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome Crayola! As you've figure out, just about the hardest part of exercising is motivating yourself to do it! For me, I find it helps simply not to think about it too much. Mark it on the calendar, schedule it in, and just make yourself start without that internal dialogue of "should I or shouldn't I". 

Hour of Wii Tennis yesterday.


----------



## ashmamma84

Shawna said:


> I think that there are many benefits of water aerobics or water jogging. First, it's less wear and tear on your body. Second, you can get some good resistance from the water and help build muscle (which will be good for your knee). And third, it allows you to workout longer because it's easier on your body. All good stuff. I can relate to the knee problems though, it's not always easy to deal with when exercising. I hope you find something that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response, Shawna. I am starting aqua aerobics later this week. I'll report back on how I like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkerbell

Saturday - took the dogs on their walks 1.4 miles. I went for a 2.2 mile run, that turned into mostly a walk. I sucked that day.

Sunday - did nothing most of the day, but convinced myself to go for a 4.5 mile bike ride.

Today - nothing so far. 

I've been in a lazy mood lately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minute mall walk - feels good to be back at it


----------



## LovelyLiz

about an hour walk today, up and down hills. more for my mental health than anything else!


----------



## Jon Blaze

30/30 30 minute walk with 30 lbs, and I did some pullups.


----------



## lypeaches

35 minutes Wii Tennis, 15 minutes Wii Boxing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minutes walking outside - grew dark fast again so had to stop


----------



## comaseason

45 minute walk. Laundry day - up n' down the stairs about a bazillion times.

I *hate* stairs. My nemesis.


----------



## HairyBagel

I ran eight miles last Saturday and I've been running four miles in forty minutes every day on top of all the weight lifting at the gym. Somehow, I am still pretty chunked out. See for yourself: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63941


----------



## LovelyLiz

Walked the Rose Bowl loop (a little over 3 miles). Nice to be able to breathe the air outside again after all the fires!


----------



## FAinPA

Inspired by the US Open, my wife and I began playing tennis for ~60min a day on some of our local township park's hardcourts, usually in the evening when we are home from work. We had our racquets restrung for less than $40 total and got a few cans of balls at Costco and for very little money we are getting a great workout and having fun, quality time together. (I would recommend proper tennis footwear, good pairs can be found for $70 or so, worth the money, as typical cross-training shoes won't have the necessary side-support, as you move laterally on the court a lot.)

We both took tennis lessons as kids, and surprisingly the game has come back to us relatively quickly. I spoke to people I work with, and we may even be able to get involved at a local indoor club to continue playing during the winter months and even get some instruction at clinics with their pro and play in social events with other members. I'm a 260+ lefty and she's 240+ righty so we probably look a lot bigger and less skilled than more established players, but who cares! The point is that we play to keep the ball in play not to smash the ball at each other. And running down the balls we hit way off line just increases the movement and exercise.

I would encourage anyone who's ever had the thought of picking up tennis to give it a shot; a nice refreshing change from other fitness pursuits.

Best,
FAinPA


----------



## Shawna

Sunday I did an hour of cardio and lifting for upper body. Then I didn't exercise on Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. Today I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifting for upper body.


----------



## comaseason

60 minutes of walking varied terrain.

Looking forward to when the new gym opens by my work so I can do aqua aerobics on my lunch break. Only 1 more week to wait!


----------



## LovelyLiz

~45 minutes swimming.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

walking downtown tonight. Starting and stopping several times. I'm claiming an hour......


----------



## Inhibited

Same as every Saturday morning, Pump class


----------



## Frankie

olwen said:


> 180 is kinda high I think. Maybe you should see a doctor. I think the highest mine ever went to was 170. I found tho that if I structured my breathing (rhythmic breaths) it went lower. Tho I think lifting weights helped me to learn about the breathing too: inhale on the easy part, and exhale on the hard part. I also found that as time went by my heart rate just went down anyway from exercising regularly, and I'd have to stay on the machines a long time for it to go past 155, or my heart rate rose quickly if I was tired before I'd even started. What pissed me off were all the stationary bikes. My legs and hips would hurt on the easiest setting, but my heart rate seemed to stay in the 130 range and I wasn't sweaty, so the bike was not my fave machine.
> 
> And thanks to everyone for wishing me luck in quitting. I'm gonna need it.





Shawna said:


> (((((Frankie))))))) You sound like me except I'm that way with the amount of time I do cardio. If I do less than 40-45 minutes then I somehow feel that I didn't do enough. But I have learned that we have to be kind to our bodies and we can over do it.
> 
> That heart rate is really high so maybe if you try another activity you can do more and not have your heart rate get as high. I have the opposite problem. My cardiovascular system is ahead of my body. I weigh 295lbs so I'm not going to be jogging or anything...I'm not trying to hurt myself. But I can step on the treadmill and my heart rate will be like 60. I've been walking at 3.5mph on the treadmill but recently went up to 3.8. I have to raise the incline and/or move my arms to get my heart rate to where I want it (150ish). On the bike I put the level way up and that at least gets me to the 140's (only if I do that after the treadmill). The heart rate is important to pay attention to so you might try different activities and see what happens.




Thanks for the responses, Olwen and Shawna. 

Olwen, I kind of have the same problem as you, only with the treadmill. I have a very difficult time getting my heart rate up when I'm on it, even while walking very quickly on an incline. I stopped using it because I couldn't break a sweat on it. For that I'd need to run, and my jiggly flesh is too uncoodinated for that kind of motion! The stationary bike is ok, but I like the elliptical machine the best.

I think I might just be pushing myself too hard on the elliptical machine, though it feels fine while I'm doing it. That's more my concern: I feel pretty good while this is happening, and I don't at all feel like I'm overexerting myself (though clearly I am). I perceive it as "adequate." I have no idea when something is getting to be too much unless I check my heart rate. I do upwards of resistance level 10 (machine goes to 20), with incline (sometimes as high as 18%), and 125-130 strides per minute (that includes both legs; I hear some machines count the right and left stride as one). It is too much, but it feels like just enough while I'm doing it. If I scale it back, it doesn't seem like much effort to me. I have to be mindful of slowing it down because my natural inclination seems to be to push myself as hard as I can. I didn't start out this high; I built up to it as it got easier for me. I have a fast recovery from a high heart rate, and I know that's a good thing. The gym gave me a fitness assessment and I had a very comprehensive physical exam earlier this year. Maybe I should blame the trainer who used to work at the gym who pushed me really hard, and I never wanted to complain or say, "This is too much." I need to be deprogrammed before I hurt myself. If you asked me, I would say that I don't believe in "no pain, no gain," but I guess I fell into this mindset somehow.


----------



## tonynyc

Frankie said:


> I need to be deprogrammed before I hurt myself. If you asked me, I would say that I don't believe in "no pain, no gain," but I guess I fell into this mindset somehow.



Hope your workouts are going better and yes we have to deprogram the "No Pain, No Gain" mindset. Sometimes we get caught up in the trap that it's bad to miss a workout - we all have to listen to our bodies and adjust accordingly.

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

*first wkout after taking a few days off*

Recumbent Bike:10 min- level 3 (.25 Mile Track Setting) - [1.87 Miles] completed. 


*Nautilus Machines*


Bench Press (250 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 5 reps (150lbs) 2X5 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps - skipped today
Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps - skipped today
Bicep Curls (170lbs) 1 X 5 reps (150lbs) 1X10 reps 
Triceps (170lbs) 2 X 10 reps- 

*** 30-45 second rest between sets


----------



## LovelyLiz

Rose Bowl loop - maybe a little slower than usual, but still done.


----------



## tinkerbell

5k race today!!  It was so much fun!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Housekeeping three hours

went to the fair with my girls- 45 minutes of walking


----------



## cnk2cav

2 hours water aerobics yesterday, and the plan is an hour on the elliptical today...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk outside this morning with my brother. Some uphill


----------



## tinkerbell

1.4 mile walk with my dogs, and then 1.56 miles on my own - probably about 50/50 walking and running. My legs are sore.


----------



## lypeaches

FAinPA said:


> Inspired by the US Open, my wife and I began playing tennis for ~60min a day on some of our local township park's hardcourts, usually in the evening when we are home from work. We had our racquets restrung for less than $40 total and got a few cans of balls at Costco and for very little money we are getting a great workout and having fun, quality time together. (I would recommend proper tennis footwear, good pairs can be found for $70 or so, worth the money, as typical cross-training shoes won't have the necessary side-support, as you move laterally on the court a lot.)
> 
> We both took tennis lessons as kids, and surprisingly the game has come back to us relatively quickly. I spoke to people I work with, and we may even be able to get involved at a local indoor club to continue playing during the winter months and even get some instruction at clinics with their pro and play in social events with other members. I'm a 260+ lefty and she's 240+ righty so we probably look a lot bigger and less skilled than more established players, but who cares! The point is that we play to keep the ball in play not to smash the ball at each other. And running down the balls we hit way off line just increases the movement and exercise.
> 
> I would encourage anyone who's ever had the thought of picking up tennis to give it a shot; a nice refreshing change from other fitness pursuits.
> 
> Best,
> FAinPA



Thanks for this post. We've been playing Wii Tennis at home a LOT, it's our favorite game. We'd been talking about trying real tennis, and I read your post and it motivated me to get out and just do it! So we got our beginner rackets and some balls and practiced some volleying today (it helps that we have free courts in the park on our street). What fun!


----------



## Shawna

Today I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifting for upper body. I also went home after that and cleaned for an hour and then later moved furniture around. I'm tired and going to bed!


----------



## Friday

Well, I can't do anything along the lines of weight resistance/lifting with the upper bod until at least July so that's out. I wish we'd bought an elliptical a few years ago when we talked about it but...we didn't and it's very not in the budget right now. Maybe when the Costco rebate check comes. So I guess once I retire on either Halloween or T-day it will be mall walks for me. I sure wouldn't mind swimming. Maybe I should tell D to start digging.


----------



## lypeaches

OK, so my reporting has been very spotty lately...but I have been exercising regularly, pretty much every day...doing 30 minutes walks, playing wii boxing and tennis, etc. No trips to the gym recently, but at least I'm getting the minimum level of activity in. 

Just wanted to say, in case anyone else is thinking about, I really enjoyed trying out the real tennis, and will be doing more of that. I had been putting it off, thinking I was too fat to play tennis, but FAinPA's post reassured me, so I just went and did it. I need to remind myself to stop letting my head hold me back from trying physical stuff. I don't suffer any timidity about intellectual or social activities, but for some reason I've had more than one mental block about different physical activities. Too date, all fears have been groundless, so, I encourage others to consider breaking out of their boxes. It can be so empowering!


----------



## LovelyLiz

lypeaches said:


> Just wanted to say, in case anyone else is thinking about, I really enjoyed trying out the real tennis, and will be doing more of that. I had been putting it off, thinking I was too fat to play tennis, but FAinPA's post reassured me, so I just went and did it. I need to remind myself to stop letting my head hold me back from trying physical stuff. I don't suffer any timidity about intellectual or social activities, but for some reason I've had more than one mental block about different physical activities. Too date, all fears have been groundless, so, I encourage others to consider breaking out of their boxes. It can be so empowering!



I totally agree! I just posted up a new thread where people can show pictures of themselves engaging in various physical activities - inspired by this gallery I saw yesterday of non-thin people doing all kinds of different things: http://www.newsweek.com/id/215135. 

Sometimes I feel like a visual representation of a fat person doing something we (at least I) don't see that often in the media or otherwise is really encouraging and gives ideas for things I never thought possible. I would love any and all of you to post up your active pics (all kinds of activities! It doesn't have to be something flashy or anything). 

Okay -- off to hit a tennis ball against the wall for maybe an hour.


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> OK, so my reporting has been very spotty lately...but I have been exercising regularly, pretty much every day...doing 30 minutes walks, playing wii boxing and tennis, etc. No trips to the gym recently, but at least I'm getting the minimum level of activity in.
> 
> Just wanted to say, in case anyone else is thinking about, I really enjoyed trying out the real tennis, and will be doing more of that. I had been putting it off, thinking I was too fat to play tennis, but FAinPA's post reassured me, so I just went and did it. I need to remind myself to stop letting my head hold me back from trying physical stuff. I don't suffer any timidity about intellectual or social activities, but for some reason I've had more than one mental block about different physical activities. Too date, all fears have been groundless, so, I encourage others to consider breaking out of their boxes. It can be so empowering!



Good you found a sport you enjoy. I took tennis in college, and I really enjoyed it. I thought I was too fat for it too, but since I'm left handed I found, that even tho I was a crappy beginning player I still had an advantage. And if I anticipated where the ball might land I did less running around. I'd have gotten a membership to a tennis court here in the city, unfortunately tennis is so popular that there just isn't enough space. I'd have to get up at the crack of dawn to get a spot for only an hour at every available tennis court in the city. So I never got around to actually playing regularly.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks for the encouragement Olwen. Every once in awhile there is an advantage to suburban living...I'll add free and available tennis courts to that list! 

WFC, great idea for a thread. Visualization is a good thing.

Last night, worked late...but still managed to get in 45 minutes of Wii Tennis and Boxing.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Olwen. Every once in awhile there is an advantage to suburban living...I'll add free and available tennis courts to that list!
> 
> WFC, great idea for a thread. Visualization is a good thing.
> 
> Last night, worked late...but still managed to get in 45 minutes of Wii Tennis and Boxing.



Good for you - something about a late night workouts that translates into a good nights sleep :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

*Old School Day Today (Free Weights /No Nautilus Equipment)*

1*.Stability Ball Leg Curls 3 X 10 reps
** works the core- abs - hamstrings

2. HamString Stretches

3.Dumbell Squat & Press (50lbs Dumbbell) 3 X 10 reps

4.One Arm Dumbbell Rows (50lbs. Dumbbell) 2 X 10 reps

5. working on shoulder rolls & some techniques*


----------



## lypeaches

Yeah...you'd think, right? But somehow, mysteriously, my alarm clark went off waaaay too early this morning. Which is weird becasue I NEVER set my alarm clock. Maybe once or twice a year when I have to travel somewhere. So today I'm dragging...its going to be tough to motivate myself to exercise tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minute mall walk - then walked around shopping in Target


----------



## Jon Blaze

30 laps of walking, running, and intervals on the track.


----------



## comaseason

40 minute walk @ lunch and 30 minute walk home from train.

Sooooo tiiiiiired today.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Morning/Afternoon: walking around downtown - 40 min

Night: Rose Bowl loop


----------



## tinkerbell

1 mile run and then a short bike ride with my husband on 2 mt biking trails.


----------



## olwen

Walking - lots of walking up hills and down hills and around a lake. I'm beat.


----------



## lypeaches

About 40 minutes Wii Tennis, 20 minutes Wii Boxing. 

Next week I've REALLY got to get back to the gym.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> Walking - lots of walking up hills and down hills and around a lake. I'm beat.



I have read that this tones your whole body. Walking is supposed to be one of the easiest, cheapest exercises around. Just be sure to ALWAYS wear good shoes on those walks or you might limit what you can do later if you hurt your legs/knees/feet. 
I think there is also an added bonus of more serene thought processes and enjoying the fresh air on a beautiful day with the walking 
Plus, it's a nice way to spend time talking with a friend/family member/date if they join you.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have read that this tones your whole body. Walking is supposed to be one of the easiest, cheapest exercises around. Just be sure to ALWAYS wear good shoes on those walks or you might limit what you can do later if you hurt your legs/knees/feet.
> I think there is also an added bonus of more serene thought processes and enjoying the fresh air on a beautiful day with the walking
> Plus, it's a nice way to spend time talking with a friend/family member/date if they join you.



*
Greenie:

Good for you - The Farmers Walk is one of my favorite exercises. As it regular walking (a great way to relax post workout). Do you find yourself more relaxed the next day? 

Just hearing your wonderful statements on the Power of Walking. The Late Great Benarr MacFadden was a big fan of this
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

I ran three miles on the treadmill this morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked 45 minutes in the park this evening


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have read that this tones your whole body. Walking is supposed to be one of the easiest, cheapest exercises around. Just be sure to ALWAYS wear good shoes on those walks or you might limit what you can do later if you hurt your legs/knees/feet.
> I think there is also an added bonus of more serene thought processes and enjoying the fresh air on a beautiful day with the walking
> Plus, it's a nice way to spend time talking with a friend/family member/date if they join you.



I've heard that too. I knew I was going to be in the country so I did wear a pair of comfortable sneakers. One nice thing about walking on grass is that the ground is soft so there is less pressure on my knees, but the ground is uneven and that made me feel off balance, so the walk was slow going. I was just so afraid I was gonna fall down one of those hills and bust my ass that at the steepest point I sat down and scooted down the hill. Since I was the only fat person on the trip it was kind of embarassing. The second time down to the lake I opted to stay at the house and clean up. No way I was gonna scoot back down that stupid hill. I'm such a city girl tho, I can't deal with all the gnats, wasps, bees, spiders and other flying beasties, and it took me a while to aclimate myself to all the quiet. Plus we almost hit a deer on the way upstate.  Yeah, I'm just not feeling the whole nature thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> I've heard that too. I knew I was going to be in the country so I did wear a pair of comfortable sneakers. One nice thing about walking on grass is that the ground is soft so there is less pressure on my knees, but the ground is uneven and that made me feel off balance, so the walk was slow going. I was just so afraid I was gonna fall down one of those hills and bust my ass that at the steepest point I sat down and scooted down the hill. Since I was the only fat person on the trip it was kind of embarassing. The second time down to the lake I opted to stay at the house and clean up. No way I was gonna scoot back down that stupid hill. I'm such a city girl tho, I can't deal with all the gnats, wasps, bees, spiders and other flying beasties, and it took me a while to aclimate myself to all the quiet. Plus we almost hit a deer on the way upstate.  Yeah, I'm just not feeling the whole nature thing.



I understand EXACTLY what you mean about the footing. As time has gone on with all my walking, I have the benefit of becoming more sure footed when I walk anywhere now. I feel stronger in my legs and balance. 

Just find yourself a better path and time. Walks on paved paths in the parks are nice, too


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 mile run today.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Today: about 90 minutes hiking up and down and around smallish mountains

On vacation in AZ, and it's about 5,000 feet elevation up here...oxygen is no joke! 

Separate note -- I've been seeing those advertisements for Sketchers Shape-Ups athletic shoes that are supposed to give you a better workout when you are walking. Anybody tried them out or heard anything?


----------



## Frankie

I walked 17,000 steps yesterday. I'm not sure what that works out to in miles, but I think it's about 8.


----------



## tonynyc

Frankie said:


> I walked 17,000 steps yesterday. I'm not sure what that works out to in miles, but I think it's about 8.




*Frankie: Great job- now you're ready for this *


----------



## Frankie

Ha! Walking up and down Madison Ave is way easier than climbing stairs. The stair climber at the gym kicks my butt.


----------



## tonynyc

Frankie said:


> Ha! Walking up and down Madison Ave is way easier than climbing stairs. The stair climber at the gym kicks my butt.



I did the stair climber today- what "kick in the butt" ... I'm not much on the treadmills... but if I had to rate the exercise from easiest to hard ( bike - elliptical runner - stair stepper) ... 

_I also want to revise my comments - by easy i would mean that if all three machines were put at the same level (the stair stepper is the hardest) - though any of the more difficult settings in the other machines can give you a very intense workout_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went for a meandering stroll around the flea market this morning then took a 70 minute mall walk.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*


Stair Stepper:10 min- resistance at bodywt 250# - [17 flights of stairs total] 

*Nautilus Machines*


Bench Press (250 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 3 X 8 reps
Incline Press (210 lbs.) 2X5 reps
Knee Extensions (140 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps - skipped today
Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps - skipped today
Bicep Curls (160lbs) 2X10 reps 
Triceps (160lbs) 2 X 10 reps

Post Workout
One Rotator Cuff Exercises with 12 lbs. Dumbbell 

*** 30-45 second rest between sets

*The Stair Stepper really kick ass - I got a good sweat w3ith this one Heart Rate was in the 135-146 range *


----------



## tinkerbell

1 mile run


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I understand EXACTLY what you mean about the footing. As time has gone on with all my walking, I have the benefit of becoming more sure footed when I walk anywhere now. I feel stronger in my legs and balance.
> 
> Just find yourself a better path and time. Walks on paved paths in the parks are nice, too



In this city the parks are all crowded and teeming with tourists who stop and don't move to the side and slow you down, and people with dogs and baby carriages that get in the way. No thanks. Walking is very good excercise, but in this city its just blech. I do it when I have to or if I'm pressed for time. Sometimes it's just faster to walk 10-20 blocks than it is to wait for the bus or subway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> In this city the parks are all crowded and teeming with tourists who stop and don't move to the side and slow you down, and people with dogs and baby carriages that get in the way. No thanks. Walking is very good excercise, but in this city its just blech. I do it when I have to or if I'm pressed for time. Sometimes it's just faster to walk 10-20 blocks than it is to wait for the bus or subway.




Sorry to hear that. That is awful that you cannot enjoy the parks where you are without people mingling in the way (that annoys the living crap out of me at street fairs and such )


----------



## tinkerbell

1.5 hours mt biking. I really pushed myself today, and it was fun.

I've been a bad doggie mom. I haven't taken my dogs out on a walk in a while, so I convinced my husband to go with us today. I've not taken them because of an article in the paper - a woman was walking her 2 dogs, and a stray dog attacked both of her dogs, and killed one. We have a real problem with dog fighting in my city, and my dogs are the perfect size to be "bait" dogs for fighting dogs. I dont understand what type of mentality it takes to do that. Horrible. ugh. Anyway.  I've been afraid to take them for walks. So I was able to talk my husband into going with us. They loved it. It was about a mile. 

And I had to laugh, we encountered 3 dogs on our walk - 2 behind fences, and one on a leash across the street. Pixie, my 4lb dog, wanted to start something with all 3 dogs. One was a huge boxer, a great dane and a huge pit bull. All dogs heads were bigger than her!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It was raining today so couldn't do my outside walking with my brother but hit the mall again for an hour


----------



## olwen

I walked today about 32 blocks. My back feels better, but my knees hurt and damn all those people with their baby carriages gettin in my way. 

Yesterday I did about 20 minutes of pilates before leg cramps stopped me. That's what happens when I skip pilates for two weeks. Grr.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> I walked today about 32 blocks. My back feels better, but my knees hurt and damn all those people with their baby carriages gettin in my way.
> 
> Yesterday I did about 20 minutes of pilates before leg cramps stopped me. That's what happens when I skip pilates for two weeks. Grr.



Sometimes I take 3 ibuprofen tablets before walking when my legs act up. It's amazing how much they help.


Did you explore any new neighborhoods in that 32 block walk?


----------



## Shawna

Today I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body.


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sometimes I take 3 ibuprofen tablets before walking when my legs act up. It's amazing how much they help.
> 
> 
> Did you explore any new neighborhoods in that 32 block walk?



I was hoping I wouldn't need the ibuprofen so I didn't take it before the walk. Took it after tho. I walked around my own neighborhood on an avenue I never walk down and did discover exactly which street the Magnolia bakery and the Shake Shack (popular burger joint) are on. There were lines halfway down the block for both places. I could never remember the streets. I didn't want to spend money so I didn't stop in either place. It was a beautiful day too. I'm mostly glad my back has stopped hurting. Funny how getting even a little exercise fixes that for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> I was hoping I wouldn't need the ibuprofen so I didn't take it before the walk. Took it after tho. I walked around my own neighborhood on an avenue I never walk down and did discover exactly which street the Magnolia bakery and the Shake Shack (popular burger joint) are on. There were lines halfway down the block for both places. I could never remember the streets. I didn't want to spend money so I didn't stop in either place. It was a beautiful day too. I'm mostly glad my back has stopped hurting. Funny how getting even a little exercise fixes that for me.



Yes, my backaches have disappeared now since I have continued with the regular walking.


----------



## Frankie

tonynyc said:


> I did the stair climber today- what "kick in the butt" ... I'm not much on the treadmills... but if I had to rate the exercise from easiest to hard ( bike - elliptical runner - stair stepper) ...
> 
> _I also want to revise my comments - by easy i would mean that if all three machines were put at the same level (the stair stepper is the hardest) - though any of the more difficult settings in the other machines can give you a very intense workout_



I agree with you. I'd put the treadmill as the easiest, and then the bike, elliptical, and stair stepper as hardest (same order as you). I hope to get a handle on the stair stepper one day.


----------



## olwen

The stair stepper was def the hardest for me. It also aggravated my arthritis, so I had to stop using it. It is not a low impact machine.


----------



## Frankie

olwen said:


> In this city the parks are all crowded and teeming with tourists who stop and don't move to the side and slow you down, and people with dogs and baby carriages that get in the way. No thanks. Walking is very good excercise, but in this city its just blech. I do it when I have to or if I'm pressed for time. Sometimes it's just faster to walk 10-20 blocks than it is to wait for the bus or subway.



You said it. I realized last week that I have major road rage as I walk the streets of Manhattan.


----------



## olwen

Frankie said:


> You said it. I realized last week that I have major road rage as I walk the streets of Manhattan.



LOL, so it's not just me then. It's awful during rush hour and you have to get somewhere and then you have to resort to what I call "sidewalk ballet." You'd think that because of my size people would just sorta move out of the way, but the opposite happens. They're more likely to walk right into me or clip my shoulders so I have to make sure to move out of the way first. It's rather annoying, and I will cross the street if there are fewer people even if it means I have to cross back to get to where I'm going.


----------



## Frankie

olwen said:


> LOL, so it's not just me then.



No, it's definitely not just you! What drives me crazy is the number of people who seem to believe that I must get out of their way. I believe in each party moving a little to get out of each other's way. I'm not about to dive into the gutter because someone else refuses to move a foot to the side. Or people who must step directly in front of you (even if there is no one for miles behind you) only to suddenly decide they're going to slow down. I'm trying to learn patience and tolerance (but it's kinda difficult!). No point in having a heart attack over this kind of nonsense. Bleh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

All you people in New York- do you live near each other? I was wondering if you could all meet to take a walk together....and take pics....so us other dimmers could get a kick out of seeing the New York Dimmer walking club.....


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All you people in New York- do you live near each other? I was wondering if you could all meet to take a walk together....and take pics....so us other dimmers could get a kick out of seeing the New York Dimmer walking club.....



That's actually an awesome idea! Implementing it would be difficult tho I think. When would we all have the time? New York City is not really spread out so much as it is spread up. Every borough is an hour train or ferry ride away.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> That's actually an awesome idea! Implementing it would be difficult tho I think. When would we all have the time? New York City is not really spread out so much as it is spread up. Every borough is an hour train or ferry ride away.



You could set an agreed upon date for everyone. Perhaps a picnic in the park that ends with a walk? Kind of like the little dinner meet ups we do here near me- we just don't take walks....yet


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All you people in New York- do you live near each other? I was wondering if you could all meet to take a walk together....and take pics....so us other dimmers could get a kick out of seeing the New York Dimmer walking club.....



*It would be awesome...A group of us parting the busiest street like the red sea.... :happy: *








*See this Crowded Street 
Now imagine these folks getting out of the way for a Group us "Big Folks" 
*


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

_Stair Stepper:- skipped_


*Nautilus Machines*


Bench Press (250 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps
Rowing (250lbs) 2 X 12 reps
Incline Press (210 lbs.) 2X5 reps
Knee Extensions (100 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (80 lbs.) 2 X 8 reps - 
_Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps - skipped today_
Bicep Curls (150lbs) 2X10 reps 
Triceps (150lbs) 2 X 10 reps

_
Good workout today- made adjustments 
_


----------



## LovelyLiz

tinkerbell said:


> I've been a bad doggie mom. I haven't taken my dogs out on a walk in a while, so I convinced my husband to go with us today. I've not taken them because of an article in the paper - a woman was walking her 2 dogs, and a stray dog attacked both of her dogs, and killed one. We have a real problem with dog fighting in my city, and my dogs are the perfect size to be "bait" dogs for fighting dogs. I dont understand what type of mentality it takes to do that. Horrible. ugh. Anyway.  I've been afraid to take them for walks. So I was able to talk my husband into going with us. They loved it. It was about a mile.
> 
> And I had to laugh, we encountered 3 dogs on our walk - 2 behind fences, and one on a leash across the street. Pixie, my 4lb dog, wanted to start something with all 3 dogs. One was a huge boxer, a great dane and a huge pit bull. All dogs heads were bigger than her!



Wow, Tinkerbell - I can see why you have felt reluctant to take your dogs out after such an intense newstory! Glad you have someone to take along with you, and that's nice (and funny) to hear that your dog refuses to be intimidated! 

Exercise today: 50 minutes lap swimming


----------



## Jes

Frankie said:


> The stair climber at the gym



quite possibly the worst phrase ever uttered...er, typed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *It would be awesome...A group of us parting the busiest street like the red sea.... :happy: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *See this Crowded Street
> Now imagine these folks getting out of the way for a Group us "Big Folks"
> *



I may not be a native but I have walked the streets of New York before, several times. It is doable Tony, especially if you're a tenacious bitch like I am  

Walked one hour around a lake - 4 x 15 minutes once around. Some uphill....


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 mile run today. I felt great after! Well, actually I felt awesome all day today. 

And I'm excited because I'm pretty sure, after 2 returns, and trying on at least 10 pairs of running shoes, I have finally found the right pair. I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I may not be a native but I have walked the streets of New York before, several times. It is doable Tony, especially if you're a tenacious bitch like I am
> 
> Walked one hour around a lake - 4 x 15 minutes once around. Some uphill....



_
Great Job Greenie - some of the pedestrians here in the city can be pretty clueless. I've seen folks more distracted with their IPhone conversations and or Texting than look ahead. I'vr hadf more than a few folks almost run into me in the busiest of streets. 

I agree with you there are less traveled avenues that one could take to enjoy a leisurely walk. 

_




tinkerbell said:


> 2.2 mile run today. I felt great after! Well, actually I felt awesome all day today.
> 
> And I'm excited because I'm pretty sure, after 2 returns, and trying on at least 10 pairs of running shoes, I have finally found the right pair. I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway!



_
Great job Tinkerbell i bet the 2.2 miles felt like a breeze

_


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

_Went to the Studio_


*Bodyweight Exercises*

Stability Ball Leg Curls 3X10 reps (for Hamstrings)

1. Pushups 25 (25 sec rest) 20 ( 20 sec rest) 15(15 sec rest) 10
*** descending sets for pushups

2. Suicides ( Agility running exercise - 1 min) 8 reps (3-5 min rest)
3. Crunches 30 reps

2nd Set 

1. Pushups 10 (10 sec rest) 15 ( 15 sec rest) 20(20 sec rest) 25 
***ascending sets for pushups

2. **Suicides ( Agility running exercise - 1 min) 8 reps (3-5 min rest)
3. Crunches 30 reps
4. Stability Ball Elevated Pushups 20 reps

5. Review on some self defense techniques 


_**This is how "Suicides" works: it is done on a football field. you have to run from one goal line to the other and back. the amount of rest you get depends on how fast you run. You have 1 min to get from goal line to goal line and back, then you rest.

 Now for me - the exercise had to be improvised since the Run was being done from one end to the studio to the other  _


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> _
> Great Job Greenie - some of the pedestrians here in the city can be pretty clueless. I've seen folks more distracted with their IPhone conversations and or Texting than look ahead. I'vr hadf more than a few folks almost run into me in the busiest of streets.
> 
> I agree with you there are less traveled avenues that one could take to enjoy a leisurely walk.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Great job Tinkerbell i bet the 2.2 miles felt like a breeze
> 
> _



It felt great!  

And I just did a little extra work out:
25 jumping jacks, 10 push-ups and 15 bicycle crunches
20 lunges (10 each leg), do 20 squats, and because I felt the burn from these .. 20 bicycle crunches 
15 seconds on my left side for the side plank, and 10 seconds on the other, and 10 for the regular plank.


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> It felt great!
> 
> And I just did a little extra work out:
> 25 jumping jacks, 10 push-ups and 15 bicycle crunches
> *20 lunges (10 each leg), *do 20 squats, and because I felt the burn from these .. 20 bicycle crunches
> 15 seconds on my left side for the side plank, and 10 seconds on the other, and 10 for the regular plank.



_
Tinkerbell:
Great Work- Lunges are always a killer and it's good that you are getting to incorporate some upper body exercises into your routine 
_

*My Workout*

*
Body well "joints" were sore... so today was a very light day
*

1. Wrist Roller (30 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (30lbs) 3X10 (neck work)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute walk around a lake then 20+ minute stroll downtown


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 5k (3.1 miles) in my new shoes. I think I love them.


----------



## olwen

swept and mopped the floor in preparation for twenty minutes of pilates, and yeah, I'm counting housework as exercise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> swept and mopped the floor in preparation for twenty minutes of pilates, and yeah, I'm counting housework as exercise.



I do, too. Exercise is exercise.

Three hours of housework- scrubbing floors, dusting, vacuuming, changing beds, cleaning bathrooms.


----------



## lypeaches

hey everyone! Glad to see you sticking with your workouts! I, unfortunately, wrenched my neck/shoulder playing tennis last weekend, so ended up doing nothing all week. After some chiro care, I'm functional again, so this week I'm back at it. 

Yesterday, 30 minute walk.


----------



## lypeaches

By the by.....does anyone here have experience with purchasing an exercise ball for themselves? As in...is it really critical to buy a certain quality? Obviously I want one that will hold my weight....but beyond that is there anything I should look for?


----------



## tinkerbell

I bought mine at Meijers (like a Walmart for those not in the midwest). 

I dont know what the weight limit was for my ball, but I was able to use it at my highest, at just under 300 lbs. I think mine was the cheapest they sold, and I've had it for 5ish years. It seems to be holding up pretty well.


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> By the by.....does anyone here have experience with purchasing an exercise ball for themselves? As in...is it really critical to buy a certain quality? Obviously I want one that will hold my weight....but beyond that is there anything I should look for?



I noticed the exercise balls at New York Sport Club are really really really sturdy as in I've never popped one. I have however popped one from modell's and it wasn't mine. Eek. The brand at NYSC is "power systems." I might have mentioned it eariler in the thread somewhere... Anyway, you should buy one according to your height. If it's too big you won't be able to use it effectively. 

They are really good for doing squats if you have knee problems. I lean one against the wall. They are also good for doing upper body work, like doing shoulder lifts, and side lat raises, and also for doing ab work.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Owen and Tinkerbell for your input. I'll see what I can find locally...then may resort to internet ordering. 

45 minutes Wii tennis


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Owen and Tinkerbell for your input. I'll see what I can find locally...then may resort to internet ordering.
> 
> 45 minutes Wii tennis



Let us know what you find. I'd say to see if there are weight restrictions on the package if you buy it in person.


----------



## Shawna

I don't keep up with the posting here but I have been exercising. Last week I exercised on Sunday (which I posted) and then on Monday I did 35 minutes of cardio and lifted for legs, on Wednesday I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body, and Friday I did 55 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body.

Friday I did 10 minutes on the elliptical after 45 minutes of my normal routine. It was my first time using it and it was killer! It didn't feel right until I put the level on 12 and gosh did I feel that in my legs. That machine is hardcore, especially if you raise the level. I'm moving around 290lbs...that ain't easy. Whew! Next time I'll try it first and see what I can do. 

Keep on moving everyone! Good job!


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> By the by.....does anyone here have experience with purchasing an exercise ball for themselves? As in...is it really critical to buy a certain quality? Obviously I want one that will hold my weight....but beyond that is there anything I should look for?



_
I haven't purchased an Exercise Ball as I use the one in the studio. It's very sturdy- especially when I am doing stability ball (Dumbbell BenchPresses) - Decline Pushups - Stretching my Lower Back and or Hamstring Curls...

There was a video clip on one of the MMA show of Frank Shamrock using the Exercise Ball to help with his grappling... 

So this is a very good and versatile piece of equipment... 
_



olwen said:


> I noticed the exercise balls at New York Sport Club are really really really sturdy as in I've never popped one. I have however popped one from modell's and it wasn't mine. Eek. The brand at NYSC is "power systems." I might have mentioned it eariler in the thread somewhere... Anyway, you should buy one according to your height. If it's too big you won't be able to use it effectively.
> 
> They are really good for doing squats if you have knee problems. I lean one against the wall. They are also good for doing upper body work, like doing shoulder lifts, and side lat raises, and also for doing ab work.




_
Olwen: do you get a chance to use the Medicine Balls as well?

_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> hey everyone! Glad to see you sticking with your workouts! I, unfortunately, wrenched my neck/shoulder playing tennis last weekend, so ended up doing nothing all week. After some chiro care, I'm functional again, so this week I'm back at it.
> 
> Yesterday, 30 minute walk.




Glad you are back in action, Lypeaches 

60 minutes worth of walking today- partly outside- part inside


----------



## tonynyc

Shawna said:


> I don't keep up with the posting here but I have been exercising. Last week I exercised on Sunday (which I posted) and then on Monday I did 35 minutes of cardio and lifted for legs, on Wednesday I did 45 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body, and Friday I did 55 minutes of cardio and lifted for upper body.
> 
> Friday I did 10 minutes on the elliptical after 45 minutes of my normal routine. It was my first time using it and it was killer! It didn't feel right until I put the level on 12 and gosh did I feel that in my legs. That machine is hardcore, especially if you raise the level. I'm moving around 290lbs...that ain't easy. Whew! Next time I'll try it first and see what I can do.
> 
> Keep on moving everyone! Good job!



Level 12  - how did you feel after that.... Very impressive. With my training I've had to find a balance between both cardio and strength training (plus) I try to incorporate some movements for functional strength...


*Fridays Workout* 

_*** Quads had to take a rest today - no squats - farmers walk _

1. Stablity Ball Hamstring Curls 3X10
2. Stability Ball Dumbbell BenchPresses (50lbs Dumbbells) 2 X 50 reps
3. Dumbbell Hammer Curls (Forearms) -(50 lbs Dumbbells) 2 X 15 reps
4. Review of self defense techniques

*
No workout this weekend 
*


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you are back in action, Lypeaches
> 
> 60 minutes worth of walking today- partly outside- part inside



_
Great Job Greenie: with your workouts- do u feel the "difference" when you have to do housework? 
_


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm tired! I did 4 mt biking trails, and then a 2.2 mile run. 

Great job Shawna and lypeaches.

And I do think most exercise balls will have a weight limit on the packaging.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> _
> Great Job Greenie: with your workouts- do u feel the "difference" when you have to do housework?
> _



I used to do part time housekeeping for a living when my twins were small. I would spend 5 hrs non-stop on one house with three levels and when I cleaned houses that one guy would buy/sell, I would work 7-8 hrs non-stop so I could go home. I did that plus my regular walking just a few short years ago....I was in hella good physical shape even though my lower back would ache whenever I finished that three story house.......and I was still a BBW. All the walking/exercise over the years....I could have kicked the living daylights out of someone probably but could never get thin. 
It's nice to just be happy with myself now


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> _
> I haven't purchased an Exercise Ball as I use the one in the studio. It's very sturdy- especially when I am doing stability ball (Dumbbell BenchPresses) - Decline Pushups - Stretching my Lower Back and or Hamstring Curls...
> 
> There was a video clip on one of the MMA show of Frank Shamrock using the Exercise Ball to help with his grappling...
> 
> So this is a very good and versatile piece of equipment...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Olwen: do you get a chance to use the Medicine Balls as well?
> 
> _



I don't think I've ever used a medicine ball. I'm not even sure I'd know what to do with one.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> I don't think I've ever used a medicine ball. I'm not even sure I'd know what to do with one.



Hi Olwen: 

Here's a site with some info Medicine Ball Training -Pt. 1


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> Hi Olwen:
> 
> Here's a site with some info Medicine Ball Training -Pt. 1



That site jogged my memory. I have used a medicine ball to do the standing oblique toss. For the cruches, I've used a sneaker between the knees since that's a thing you do in pilates. It's just to keep you from moving your hips while you do the crunches. I imagine a medicine ball would be harder to manage since it weighs more. All the other exercises mentioned on that site seem physically impossible for me to do...


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> That site jogged my memory. I have used a medicine ball to do the standing oblique toss. For the cruches, I've used a sneaker between the knees since that's a thing you do in pilates. It's just to keep you from moving your hips while you do the crunches. I imagine a medicine ball would be harder to manage since it weighs more. All the other exercises mentioned on that site seem physically impossible for me to do...



The exercises that I have done are

1. Medicine Ball Squat Push Press (Squats- can be modified for chair squats)
2. Pinch Grips
3. Obliques ( I wouldn't toss) but stand against a wall and do the reaches that way.


 Medicine Ball Training Pt.2


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks everyone for the welcome back and input on the exercise balls! I'll let you know what I end up with.

Yesterday: 1 hour Wii Tennis


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout*

*
1. Chest Press (Cables or Tubing : Works Upper Body) 3X10 
2. Wrist Roller (30 lbs) (forearm work)
3. Head Strap (30lbs) 3X10 (neck work) * 

_*
Did no work for the quads as I was doing a good deal of walking today*_


----------



## LoveBHMS

1 hour and 15 minute interval cardio workout.

Been working on reclaiming lost flexibility and core strength. Ab musceles are waking up, though nowhere near as defined as i'd like.

A kettlebell workout was offered at my gym...dare I?


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> 1 hour and 15 minute interval cardio workout.
> 
> Been working on reclaiming lost flexibility and core strength. Ab musceles are waking up, though nowhere near as defined as i'd like.
> 
> A kettlebell workout was offered at my gym...dare I?



Make "Pavel Tsatsouline" Proud :happy: enjoy that Kettlebell Workout


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I used to do part time housekeeping for a living when my twins were small. I would spend 5 hrs non-stop on one house with three levels and when I cleaned houses that one guy would buy/sell, I would work 7-8 hrs non-stop so I could go home. I did that plus my regular walking just a few short years ago....I was in hella good physical shape even though my lower back would ache whenever I finished that three story house.......and I was still a BBW. All the walking/exercise over the years....I could have kicked the living daylights out of someone probably but could never get thin.
> It's nice to just be happy with myself now



Isn't it? And isn't it just SO annoying when thin people assume that all fat people are lazy / out of shape? Grrrrrrrrr. 

uhmmm...let's see, yesterday 30 minute walk, 30 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ab workout and yoga/stretching.

Increase in flexibility in the past week is phenomenal. Headed out later for some cardio.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

Went to the Studio

*Bodyweight & Weight Exercises*

_
Warm-up Stability Ball Leg Curls 3X10 reps (for Hamstrings)
_

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 10 laps around the studio 
2. Leg Raises 1X 30 reps
3. Stability Ball Crunches (holding 5K medicine ball) 1X30 

4. Pushups 25 (25 sec rest) 20 ( 20 sec rest) 15(15 sec rest) 10
*** descending sets for pushups

5. Dumbbell Squats (with 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) 3X10

2nd Set

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 10 laps around the studio 
2. Leg Raises 1X 30 reps
3. Stability Ball Crunches (holding 5K medicine ball) 1X30

4. Pushups 10 (10 sec rest) 15 ( 15 sec rest) 20(20 sec rest) 25 
***ascending sets for pushups

5. Dumbbell Squats (with 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand) 3X10

Rest 2-5 minutes between sets
------------------------------------

6. Review on some self defense techniques


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Isn't it? And isn't it just SO annoying when thin people assume that all fat people are lazy / out of shape? Grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> uhmmm...let's see, yesterday 30 minute walk, 30 minutes Wii Tennis




Lol, I wish you could have seen the astounded looks on the faces of my friend and another lady she knew when they decided to take a walk with me in the hilly streets where we live. I had to stop halfway up the steeper hills to let the "skinnies" catch up   

65 minute walk in the park this evening


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I wish you could have seen the astounded looks on the faces of my friend and another lady she knew when they decided to take a walk with me in the hilly streets where we live. I had to stop halfway up the steeper hills to let the "skinnies" catch up
> 
> 65 minute walk in the park this evening




*Greenie
Great job- so clever and wonderful. I would have love to see the looks on your friends faces 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank you Tony......and thanks for the evil clown


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you Tony......and thanks for the evil clown



*Greenie
In your case it would never be  "Evil" ;but,  "Delicously Devious" 
Now will your friends join you for the next workout.* :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Greenie
> In your case it would never be  "Evil" ;but,  "Delicously Devious"
> Now will your friends join you for the next workout.* :happy:



My new fireman friend joined me this evening....and he walked with me on Friday night  

Talked to my friend Patrick not long ago.....think I might get with him next week for a walk around downtown.


----------



## LoveBHMS

One hour on the Stairmaster. Level Five but honestly not challenging enough. Will try Level Six tomorrow.

Stretching for hamstrings and quads. Some high kicks to keep/increase ROM for hip joints. Ab work later tonight...up to at least 50 situps with extended legs and bicycle stye situps for obliques.

Still considering the kettlebell class.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LoveBHMS said:


> One hour on the Stairmaster. Level Five but honestly not challenging enough. Will try Level Six tomorrow.
> 
> Stretching for hamstrings and quads. Some high kicks to keep/increase ROM for hip joints. Ab work later tonight...up to at least 50 situps with extended legs and bicycle stye situps for obliques.
> 
> Still considering the kettlebell class.



Do tell about what exactly a kettlebell class is please?


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do tell about what exactly a kettlebell class is please?



here is one of the many videos of what a typical  KettleBell Workout 

You could also do the similar movemeonts with  Sandbags for more functional type of training

*Today's Workout*

*light day*

*
1. Wrist Roller (30 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (30lbs) 3X10 (neck work)
*


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I wish you could have seen the astounded looks on the faces of my friend and another lady she knew when they decided to take a walk with me in the hilly streets where we live. I had to stop halfway up the steeper hills to let the "skinnies" catch up
> 
> 65 minute walk in the park this evening



He he...love that! Nothing to do with fitness...but occassionally I'll have a thin person ask me if I'll make them a dress, to which I reply "No, I'm sorry, but you're too small". Usually there's like a half beat, and then they get the strangest, confused look on their face....it's always makes me laugh. 

Back on subject...
Tuesday - 30 minute walk
Wednesday - FINALLY I got my ass to the gym. 40 minutes light weight routine (I've been away for awhile and didn't want to get too sore) and 30 minutes treadmill.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I'm sort of nervous about hurting my back with the kettlebells, but i'm figuring that the instruction will tell how to prevent it. 

I think this could be really challenging and fun, and also good for increasing core strength. Additionally, i'd like to know if the weight aspect is good for keeping bone mass.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm sort of nervous about hurting my back with the kettlebells, but i'm figuring that the instruction will tell how to prevent it.
> 
> I think this could be really challenging and fun, and also good for increasing core strength. Additionally, i'd like to know if the weight aspect is good for keeping bone mass.



The smallest Kettlebells that I saw in one site was 10lbs- but, perhaps you can find places that offer smaller ones. I guess it's just playing it by ear as far as how you feel and what movements work for you

*Today's Workout*

*another light day*

*
1. Wrist Roller (30 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (30lbs) 3X10 (neck work)
*


----------



## LoveBHMS

Added an additional five minutes onto the Stairmaster today for a total of 65 minutes at level five. The extra time added a little more challenge and i switched the workout to 'fat burner' which has more intervals with faster speeds. I felt almost properly exhausted.

Regular hamstring stretches, situps, high kicks.


----------



## lypeaches

1 hour of wii tennis....and some back exercises with my new exercise ball.


----------



## tinkerbell

I haven't been the best lately. But I did run a mile on Tuesday, and then 2.2 miles on Wednesday.

I did change it up on my 2 miles though. The first mile I ran, the whole way, though slowly. And then on the way back, I would run as fast as I could for a minute or so, and then walk, and then run etc. I actually made it home, with the walking, in the same time it took me to run the first mile! There was only a 3 second difference.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 minute mallwalk


----------



## Frankie

LoveBHMS said:


> Additionally, i'd like to know if the weight aspect is good for keeping bone mass.



Totally random comment for us bigger folks out there: we usually have better bone density from carrying extra weight. Let's make sure all of us, fat or thin, get plenty of calcium and vitamin D3 to keep our bones strong.


----------



## tinkerbell

12 mile bike ride today.


----------



## supersizebbw

hello all, nice thread you have going here...i'll do my best to update everytime i workout. for now i can give last week's breakdown which was 3 sessions of a 45min combat class (it's basically just like taebo). i really enjoy all the kicking and punching to the music. also did 2 sessions of 20mins on the elliptical.


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout*
*another light day*

*
1. Wrist Roller (31.25 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (31.25lbs) 3X10 (neck work)
*


*The weight increase seems so small-but, it's definitelty "slow" going when you are trying to strengthen your forearm and neck muscles. *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersizebbw said:


> hello all, nice thread you have going here...i'll do my best to update everytime i workout. for now i can give last week's breakdown which was 3 sessions of a 45min combat class (it's basically just like taebo). i really enjoy all the kicking and punching to the music. also did 2 sessions of 20mins on the elliptical.




Welcome to the thread 


35 minutes on a pedal boat on a lake


----------



## lypeaches

Hey Supersize, nice to see you here! Sounds like you have a fun routine 

Saturday...30 minutes tennis, 30 minutes combo boxing, step aerobics and yoga
Sunday 30 minute walk, a few minutes of ball exercises


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minute neighborhood usual Sunday morning walk with my brother

70 minutes mall walking tonight


----------



## lypeaches

Good lord GEF...there is no stopping you! 2+ hours of walking! Way to go!

30 minute walk, 45 minutes Wii aerobics / boxing

Tonight, I'm going to go to my very first yoga class ever, and I'm a little nervous / excited. Actually, it will be my first group fitness class of any type. It is taught by my chiropractor though, so I feel comfortable enough that she'll understand my needs. 


So, random question for you all....is it harder for fat people to balance than for thin people? Or does it just vary from person to person, regardless of size? I guess I'm referring to primarily the yoga poses where one stands on one foot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Good lord GEF...there is no stopping you! 2+ hours of walking! Way to go!
> 
> 30 minute walk, 45 minutes Wii aerobics / boxing
> 
> Tonight, I'm going to go to my very first yoga class ever, and I'm a little nervous / excited. Actually, it will be my first group fitness class of any type. It is taught by my chiropractor though, so I feel comfortable enough that she'll understand my needs.
> 
> 
> So, random question for you all....is it harder for fat people to balance than for thin people? Or does it just vary from person to person, regardless of size? I guess I'm referring to primarily the yoga poses where one stands on one foot.




Lol, it was 2 separate days 

I haven't done yoga so I'm just guessing....
I think size could play into it....but I also think build could as well and what the particular activity is.

But then again, I have seen some clumsy, inept thin people in my time, so it could also be personal coordination abilities.


----------



## LoveBHMS

70 minutes of Stairmaster on Level 6. Very proud of myself!!!

Some yoga stretches. Need to do ab work later.

LYP--I don't think size has as much to do with yoga as innate sense of balance, core strength, and most of all, proper technique. A good instructor should be making sure your technique is where it should be, and should be aware of any student's particular needs and challenges.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

*Stair Stepper:- skipped*


*Nautilus Machines*


*

*Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 18 reps
*Rowing (250lbs) 1 X 20 reps

Incline Press (220 lbs.) 1X12 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 2 X 15 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs.) 3 X 8 reps - 

Pullovers (140lbs) 2 X 10 reps - skipped today


*Tricep Press (200lbs) 1 X 12 reps

Bicep Curls (130lbs) 1X15 reps 
*

**Maximum Weight*

**** Did a different workout today- trying to see how many reps I can get with the Heaviest weight possible on the machines. Goal is to try to do anywhere from 50-100 reps .. so I have a ways to go.

Feel ready to do free weights - this is the real stuff and challenge
*


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Good lord GEF...there is no stopping you! 2+ hours of walking! Way to go!
> 
> 30 minute walk, 45 minutes Wii aerobics / boxing
> 
> Tonight, I'm going to go to my very first yoga class ever, and I'm a little nervous / excited. Actually, it will be my first group fitness class of any type. It is taught by my chiropractor though, so I feel comfortable enough that she'll understand my needs.
> 
> 
> So, random question for you all....is it harder for fat people to balance than for thin people? Or does it just vary from person to person, regardless of size? I guess I'm referring to primarily the yoga poses where one stands on one foot.



That's a good question actually....it took me a while to figure out just where my center of gravity was and what that actually meant if only because I was never much of an exerciser and didn't really understand movement. If your weight changes, then you have to figure out your new center of gravity but once you do, then I guess you should be fine.


----------



## Inhibited

The usual wednesday night Pump Class


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks for your input, Olwen, GEF and Love. 

Yesterday, 30 minutes walk AND my first yoga class, ever. 

Actually my first group class of fitness anything. This will only be funny to you if youve ever seen Dirty Dancing.but the place where it was held could have been the set for the dance hall in that movie. Its literally at the main pavilion of a lakeside summer camp. Big windows and deck overlooking a lake, stage for the instructor, and, yes, a disco ball. I kept hearing the voice of Patrick Swayze saying nobodys gonna put Baby in a corner. Seriously, between that and weird body positions, it was hard to keep from laughing at times.

That being said, it was pretty cool. There were only a few moves that I really couldnt do at all and had to improvise, which I gather really isnt a big deal anyway. The instructor was mindful of giving instructions for beginners or those with physical restrictions, although they weren't personalized...it was still enough for me. After the class she did discuss some alternate moves with me. Ill go again, although probably not regularly. Its kind of at an awkward time for my schedule. (Wow, thank god for spell check. I just had a brain freeze and could NOT for the life of me remember how to spell awkward).


----------



## LoveBHMS

Congrats LYP. It's always praiseworthy when you step outside of your comfort zone on something. You should be really proud of yourself.

I'm personally super awkward and petrified of taking any group classes at my gym. The kettlebell class I'm thinking about would not be too scary since it's a new offering and everyone would be new at it.

I'd love to try a yoga or Pilates class but I'm petrified of making an ass of myself. I am super awkward and have essentially no spacial perception---it's very hard for me to mimic another person's actions. i.e. If an instructor does a pose, I have trouble getting my brain to be able to translate it into telling my body what to do.


----------



## supersizebbw

lypeaches said:


> The instructor was mindful of giving instructions for beginners or those with physical restrictions, although they weren't personalized...it was still enough for me. After the class she did discuss some alternate moves with me.



glad to hear you enjoyed your first yoga class! they have a yoga class at my gym but i'm too petrified to join, i once tried some beginner yoga vids on youtube and gave up after the first 5 mins lol!

i like the idea that they had instructions for beginners. it's the same for the combat class i take, there are some crazy moves i just can't do at my weight (308pounds) so the instructors always demonstrate an alternative option that is more do-able which i find really helpful because i can keep moving and not just stand there. 

with all of that said i happen to be moving next week to another town and untill i get a job may probably not be able to afford a gym membership  i've never been a fan of walking in the park so i'm trying to wrack my brain wondering what type of alternative workouts i can do untill then...any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*(At the Studio)*

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 10 laps
2. Situps 1X30 reps
3. Leg Raises 1X30 reps

-----------------------------
4. Pushups 25 (25 sec rest) 20 ( 20 sec rest) 15(15 sec rest) 10
*** descending sets for pushups

(1-2 min rest)

5. Pushups 10 (10 sec rest) 15 ( 15 sec rest) 20(20 sec rest) 25 
***ascending sets for pushups

(1-2 min rest)
--------------------------------

6. Suicides ( Agility running exercise - 1 min) 12 reps 
(3-5 min rest)

7. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 10 laps

8. Review of self defense techniques


----------



## lypeaches

Thank you! I do feel good about it. I've always been nervous about group classes, thinking I would embarass myself in some way. Now that I've successfully completed the first one, I feel better about considering others.

Anyway, last night,
Gym - 40 minutes weight workout
home - 30 minutes Wii step aerobics and boxing


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout*
*light day*

*
1. Wrist Roller (31.25 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (31.25 lbs) 3X10 (neck work)
*


----------



## lypeaches

no actual workout yesterday, but I did spend about 90 minutes cleaning house....vacuuming, mopping, etc.

Of course, as soon as the floor had dried my dog promptly peed on it.


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Workout
Went Old School - Used Free Weights Today


1. Standing Dumbell Presses (60lbs Dumbbells) 2X5 

2. Dumbbell Squats (60 lbs) 1X10 

3. Dumbbell Shrugs (60lbs ) 2 X10


----------



## tonynyc

supersizebbw said:


> glad to hear you enjoyed your first yoga class! they have a yoga class at my gym but i'm too petrified to join, i once tried some beginner yoga vids on youtube and gave up after the first 5 mins lol!
> 
> i like the idea that they had instructions for beginners. it's the same for the combat class i take, there are some crazy moves i just can't do at my weight (308pounds) so the instructors always demonstrate an alternative option that is more do-able which i find really helpful because i can keep moving and not just stand there.
> 
> with all of that said i happen to be moving next week to another town and untill i get a job may probably not be able to afford a gym membership  i've never been a fan of walking in the park so i'm trying to wrack my brain wondering what type of alternative workouts i can do untill then...any ideas would be much appreciated



Hi SupersizeBBW:
1. what type of equipment do you have at home?

2. you mention combat class- is this a self-defense type of workout?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minutes walking- some uphill


----------



## supersizebbw

tonynyc said:


> Hi SupersizeBBW:
> 1. what type of equipment do you have at home?
> 
> 2. you mention combat class- is this a self-defense type of workout?



hey tony,
currently i don't have any equipment at home since i've had a gym membership, that's where i do all my workouts including the combat group class which is alot like billy blanks taebo which consists of kicking/punching to the music.

however this will change since next week i'm moving to a new town and will not be able to afford a gym membership for the first month or two i'm there, but i'm hoping to be able to still keep fit during that time. a friend suggested getting some home workout videos which i think is a great idea but was also open to any more ideas anyone may have.


----------



## tinkerbell

I ran 2.2 miles today. The trees looked beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hrs housecleaning- sweeping, vacuuming, dusting, wiping shelves, scrubbing floors on my hands and knees, cleaning mirrors, glass and bathrooms.


----------



## tonynyc

supersizebbw said:


> hey tony,
> currently i don't have any equipment at home since i've had a gym membership, that's where i do all my workouts including the combat group class which is alot like billy blanks taebo which consists of kicking/punching to the music.
> 
> however this will change since next week i'm moving to a new town and will not be able to afford a gym membership for the first month or two i'm there, but i'm hoping to be able to still keep fit during that time. a friend suggested getting some home workout videos which i think is a great idea but was also open to any more ideas anyone may have.



Hi SuperSizeBBW:

I posted a link earlier on this thread (post #5) -Favorite Workouts and there are some additional links and sites there..
Health Forum 

Another thing you could check is YouTube for Home Workout tips...

========================================


*Today's Workout*
*light day*

*

1. Wrist Roller (31.25 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (31.25 lbs) 3X10 (neck work)*


----------



## supersizebbw

tonynyc said:


> Hi SuperSizeBBW:
> 
> I posted a link earlier on this thread (post #5) -Favorite Workouts and there are some additional links and sites there..
> Health Forum
> 
> Another thing you could check is YouTube for Home Workout tips...



hey tony,
thanks for pointing me to the right links, i found a whole bunch of workouts on there so i should be good to go


----------



## Aust99

Did my 40 mins cardio/ resistance circuit... have been doing it 3 times a week for 4 months now..  Feeling good!!!


----------



## lypeaches

Aust 99, that's awesome! Way to go with the consistent workouts!!! I like the 40 - 45 minute workout...it's my favorite workout length too 

yesterday, I played tennis (real tennis, not Wii) for an hour


----------



## Webmaster

I went to bed exhausted last night and this morning still feel the pains and cuts.... from a type of exercise no one will ever write a book about or pontificate on Good Morning America: I spent eight hours collecting all the old computers in my house (six of them, heavy brutes all), lining them all up on the floor in my office, connecting them to an old monitor, keyboard and mouse, and then checking what still worked, what could be salvaged or installed somewhere else. After a lot of muttering and a good bit of cursing the end result was two more or less working systems of questionable utility, four mostly gutted hulks for e-Waste pickup, and a drawer full of parts I am not sure will ever be used again.


----------



## Rosebud

You just have to keep doing that three times a week or so and you will be fit as a fiddle in no time. Or something.


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> I went to bed exhausted last night and this morning still feel the pains and cuts.... from a type of exercise no one will ever write a book about or pontificate on Good Morning America: I spent eight hours collecting all the old computers in my house (six of them, heavy brutes all), lining them all up on the floor in my office, connecting them to an old monitor, keyboard and mouse, and then checking what still worked, what could be salvaged or installed somewhere else. After a lot of muttering and a good bit of cursing the end result was two more or less working systems of questionable utility, four mostly gutted hulks for e-Waste pickup, and a drawer full of parts I am not sure will ever be used again.



_Conrad:

I think your day of manual labor can make up for 2 hours spent at the gym. It's amazing when we look at our electronic equipment today - how much smaller everything is. Compputer Monitors - Older TV sets. They can be brutes. Sad that at the end of the day.. you couldn't slavage anymore of the computer parts. _ 


*Today's Workout*
*light day*

*
1. Cable Chest Press 5X10 reps (can be done with tubing) 
2. Wrist Roller (35 lbs) (forearm work)
3. Head Strap (35 lbs) 3X10 (neck work *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I forgot to input my 65 minute Sunday morning walk with my brother outside- some uphill. It was a lovely day and we passed many others out for a walk or jog.


----------



## lypeaches

45 minutes weight workout at the gym. 
20 minutes Wii Tennis at home.


----------



## tonynyc

*Definitely needed to treat my body with tender care today- it was just sore... so no weightlifting ... no bodyweight or other hardcore exercises...
Most of the stuff that I did at the studio was maintennance work...*

*Today's Workout *
*

1. Stability Ball Lower Back Stretch (5 minutes)
2. BackHand Raise (10lbs Dumbell) 3X10 each side (rotator cuff)
3. Stability Ball Leg Curl 3X10 (hamstring)
4. Standing Shoulder Curl (heavy tubing) 3X10 each side (rotator cuff)
5. Review of Self Defense Techniques
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Glad you took it easy but still got your work out in, Tony 


65 minute mall walk.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you took it easy but still got your work out in, Tony
> 
> 
> 65 minute mall walk.



*
Greenie:
I get those days every now and then when my body needs "rest". If one could take a magic supplement (with no side effects) and magically bounce back the next day to workout :happy: ... well, that just doesn't exist... 

Plus these exercises help in building the smaller neglected muscles - rotator cuff , neck, wrist etc. etc. 

Great job on your workout...I notice that you do a pretty hardcore woerkout yourself as far as the walking...how do your knees and quads feel? 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *
> Greenie:
> I get those days every now and then when my body needs "rest". If one could take a magic supplement (with no side effects) and magically bounce back the next day to workout :happy: ... well, that just doesn't exist...
> 
> Plus these exercises help in building the smaller neglected muscles - rotator cuff , neck, wrist etc. etc.
> 
> Great job on your workout...I notice that you do a pretty hardcore woerkout yourself as far as the walking...how do your knees and quads feel?
> *



Left knee still protests sometimes....I have started avoiding stairs as often as possible. Otherwise, it doesn't give me the trouble that it did a few months ago.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Left knee still protests sometimes....I have started avoiding stairs as often as possible. Otherwise, it doesn't give me the trouble that it did a few months ago.



*
Greenie:
Hope your Left knee is feeling better. Do you wear a knee brace? not sure if that would help or not - do you do any gentle massage after your workout? 
*


----------



## lypeaches

I'm not sure what type of pain your knee is giving you, GEF, but I've found that taking a Calcium/Magnesium supplement REALLY helps with joint achyness...(I tend to get achy hips with too much walking). In fact, it's the only supplement that worked almost immediately (within a day or two) and that I could really tell the difference if I took it or not.

Anyway, yesterday, I spent like an hour trying on different shoes at Sports Authority, and still couldn't come up with a pair I was happy with. 
Lots of squats and bending involved with getting out boxes and tying up many pairs of shoes! lol

Spent about 40 minutes playing Wii Tennis and Boxing. 

-


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *
> Greenie:
> Hope your Left knee is feeling better. Do you wear a knee brace? not sure if that would help or not - do you do any gentle massage after your workout?
> *



Just getting my weight off of it usually helps...hence it's weight related, I do believe. I have always had trouble with my legs, knees, ankles or heels whenever my weight goes up over 230-240 range. I seem to do quite well for how much walking I do and how much weight my short frame carries. 



lypeaches said:


> I'm not sure what type of pain your knee is giving you, GEF, but I've found that taking a Calcium/Magnesium supplement REALLY helps with joint achyness...(I tend to get achy hips with too much walking). In fact, it's the only supplement that worked almost immediately (within a day or two) and that I could really tell the difference if I took it or not.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday, I spent like an hour trying on different shoes at Sports Authority, and still couldn't come up with a pair I was happy with.
> Lots of squats and bending involved with getting out boxes and tying up many pairs of shoes! lol
> 
> Spent about 40 minutes playing Wii Tennis and Boxing.
> 
> -



Thanks for that tip. I will have to try that. Taking 3 ibuprofen tablets before walking always helps, too. A more "natural" type of remedy such as the calcium seems like a better option, IMO. 

Speaking of shoes, mine are old. Good but very old/worn now. Looking to buy a new pair just like my old ones in the next couple of months. 
They will probably run me about a $100 for the kind I want so that's why I have to wait and plan for that purchase- though it's worth every cent.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
Went to the Studio

*
1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 20 laps around the studio 
2. Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (50lbs Dumbbells on each hand) 5X10 
3. One Arm Dumbbell Rows (50lbs. - thick handle) 2X10

*** improvised on the thick handle - just wrapped ankle weight around the dumbbell handle

4. Grip Work 
*


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks for that tip. I will have to try that. Taking 3 ibuprofen tablets before walking always helps, too. A more "natural" type of remedy such as the calcium seems like a better option, IMO.
> 
> Speaking of shoes, mine are old. Good but very old/worn now. Looking to buy a new pair just like my old ones in the next couple of months.
> They will probably run me about a $100 for the kind I want so that's why I have to wait and plan for that purchase- though it's worth every cent.



I hope it works for you too, GEF. And I hear ya on the shoes...it's one place I refuse to skimp, because it's just so important. After doing some research yesterday I ordered up a pair of Nike Free 7.0 's....I had tried them on in the store, and liked them, but because they were so much lighter than what I was used to do, I was unsure that they would fit my needs. (and of course, there was no visible sales help). Anyway, I'm happy to have finally made my decision! I'm not used to dithering.

Yesterday...45 minutes weight workout at the gym.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins workout..... love it!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> I hope it works for you too, GEF. And I hear ya on the shoes...it's one place I refuse to skimp, because it's just so important. After doing some research yesterday I ordered up a pair of Nike Free 7.0 's....I had tried them on in the store, and liked them, but because they were so much lighter than what I was used to do, I was unsure that they would fit my needs. (and of course, there was no visible sales help). Anyway, I'm happy to have finally made my decision! I'm not used to dithering.
> 
> Yesterday...45 minutes weight workout at the gym.




So do they give your legs/feet really good support? What made you select them? 

The ones I have are Adidas brand....jogging shoes with good support. I won't buy Nike...prefer to support Adidas if I'm spending that type of money. There is an outlet store at their factory about an hour away from me.


----------



## lypeaches

Yeah..I know. Nike. :sigh: 

I keep trying on other brands in hopes they'll work, but I have flat, wide feet, with weird ankles, and for some reason Nike's fit just works best for me, so far. 

The Free is a new shoe that is supposed to mimic walking/running barefoot, thereby strengthening foot and leg muscles, supposedly resulting in less pain / fewer injuries if you believe the press release. They did get strong reviews online. The think I liked about them is that they feel extremely light (nice for my weak ankles), and they're also a more flexible shoe than typical, which allows your foot to roll through the step better. I actually *just* got my Zappos box...so I'll give you my own review after I've worn them a few days!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Yeah..I know. Nike. :sigh:
> 
> I keep trying on other brands in hopes they'll work, but I have flat, wide feet, with weird ankles, and for some reason Nike's fit just works best for me, so far.
> 
> The Free is a new shoe that is supposed to mimic walking/running barefoot, thereby strengthening foot and leg muscles, supposedly resulting in less pain / fewer injuries if you believe the press release. They did get strong reviews online. The think I liked about them is that they feel extremely light (nice for my weak ankles), and they're also a more flexible shoe than typical, which allows your foot to roll through the step better. *I actually *just* got my Zappos box...so I'll give you my own review after I've worn them a few days!*



Oh yes, please do!~


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of stairmaster at level 6 and lots of hamstring stretches. 

I'm super proud of how far I've come in just a few weeks at regaining my flexibility. I can see a huge difference since I just moved and joined a new gym and I've been really busting my ass on the stretching mat.


----------



## lypeaches

Good for you Love! It's cool when you actually feel and see progress, isn't it?

1 hour Wii Tennis and Boxing
about 30 minutes yoga


----------



## lypeaches

light day yesterday
about 30 minutes wii tennis and boxing
15 minutes yoga


----------



## LoveBHMS

I decided to try a higher level today, so I went with 1/2 hour of Stairmaster at Level 7. It was more challenging to do the higher speeds of climbing but overall the half hour was too short. I tacked on some walking on the track for a cooldown but I still did not feel the proper "tired" you should feel after a workout. 

I'm thinking I may be getting bored/burnt out with the Stairmaster and maybe tomorrow back to the treadmill for an interval workout. The only thing is the stair climibing is giving me very obvious definition on my quads and making my legs clearly more shapely, so I hate to give it up. I may experiment with like 1/2 hour of climbing and 1/2 hour of treadmill.

I'm working right now but will do stretching and range-of-motion exercises for my hips later. I have to say I'm also really proud of the fact that when I had the car accident that led to my bursitis, I was told I'd have to have hip replacement surgery by the age I am now. Well....I'm still going strong and fighting it and clearly no need for surgery.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 min mall walk


----------



## tinkerbell

50 mins exercise video. OMG. While I was doing it, I didn't feel like I was really working out or anything. But today, my abs are sore, my legs are sore, and it feels good 

I did 5 min warm up, 25 min light intensity cardio and then 20 min weights/abs. 

I *think* we're going on a 25 mile bike ride today, when it warms up a little!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute mall walk


----------



## Fascinita

Walked two blocks to get breakfast as McDonald's, and two blocks back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Walked two blocks to get breakfast as McDonald's, and two blocks back.



How long did it take you to walk two blocks?


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How long did it take you to walk two blocks?



Two minutes there, two minutes at the counter, two minutes back. 

I rule!


----------



## supersizebbw

hey, just moved and settling into the new place...on friday did a solid 3 hour walk, i only intended to do an hour but totally got lost and it took me ages to find my way back lol! glad to see everyones doing great


----------



## LoveBHMS

Back to the Stairmaster for one hour at level 6.

Tons of stretches for hamstrings and quads.

I checked out an acqua yoga class, thinking it might be good for range of motion exercises for my bursitis in my hips. I got nervous b/c it's all seniors and was afraid they might not realize I have a condition found in older folks.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS, that's really awesome about your hips....staving off a replacement surgery, I mean, not the bursitis. Regarding pool classes...in my experience, pretty much everyone there is there for a reason (meaning they have some health or mobility issue of their own), so they're generally pretty understanding of everyone else in the class. 

GEF, you get mad points for just being so consistent with your walking! Super, good for you for getting out in your new locale..sometimes getting lost is the best way to learn your way around.
Tink, I too love that slightly sore "day after" feeling! 

Yesterday...1 1/4 hours of Wii exercises...Tennis, Boxing, Balance, Yoga. Worked up a good sweat, especially with the boxing!


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> LoveBHMS, that's really awesome about your hips....staving off a replacement surgery, I mean, not the bursitis. Regarding pool classes...in my experience, pretty much everyone there is there for a reason (meaning they have some health or mobility issue of their own), so they're generally pretty understanding of everyone else in the class.
> 
> GEF, you get mad points for just being so consistent with your walking! Super, good for you for getting out in your new locale..sometimes getting lost is the best way to learn your way around.
> Tink, I too love that slightly sore "day after" feeling!
> 
> Yesterday...1 1/4 hours of Wii exercises...Tennis, Boxing, Balance, Yoga. Worked up a good sweat, especially with the boxing!



You're right...like anyone, I have as much right to be there as they do. 

I'm really happy I staved off the surgery, it was something I was really scared about. Although honestly the same doctors told me to stay in bed for six months after my accident, and I think if I had it would have been disastrous for my health. I started walking within 72 hours (I had several broken vertebrae) and I was fine. I took it easy for a couple of months but i can't imagine having stayed in bed for 6 months.

Usual Stairmaster Level Six one hour. I needed a break from 8 straigher hours of work that had started at 6:00 am and wanted to watch Law and Order CI. I think watching Vinnie D'Onofrio makes the time fly by.


----------



## lypeaches

I think it's becoming more and more common that the medical community is recommending movement over bed rest for assorted things... it seems counter intuitive, but you're proof that it can work! 

Fear is a great motivator (just ask any politician!). As back and joint pain became more of an issue in my early 40's, I've gradually become determined to "fix" myself. My grandmother was essentially crippled with arthritis, had a severe hump in her back, etc.....and I'm determined to avoid that path. I may not be able to avoid it completely, arthritis being what it is, but dammit, I'm going to be as mobile as I can as long as I can...use it or lose it. I've made great progress in the last 2 - 3 years, so I'm happy with my efforts thus far.

So, yesterday. Gym. 50 minutes warm up, weights. 25 minutes treadmill.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*

Went to the Studio

Bodyweight & Weight Exercises


Warm-up Stability Ball Leg Curls 3X10 reps (for Hamstrings)

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 20 laps around the studio 
2. Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps
3. Stability Ball Dumbbell Bench Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbellsl) 2X30
4. Rotator Cuff Exercises with Tubing
5. Review of Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Shawna

I just got back from the Jersey bash but while I was there I exercised three times in the hotel gym. Some think that you shouldn't exercise while on vacation but my response to that is, does someone with diabetes stop taking medication while on vacation? Exercise is my medication for many reasons. 

Last Friday--walked 3 miles
Last Saturday--walked 2.2 and danced a lot
Sunday--off
Monday--walked 2 miles and walked through 3 airports
Tuesday--walked 1.75 miles

And Tony, thanks for the workout rep. It was great to meet you and Debra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow, good job Shawna! 


I walked forty minutes in the park tonight before it got too dark.


----------



## lypeaches

Awesome Shawna! 

Me...did a yoga class last night....I'm a little sore today


----------



## tonynyc

Shawna said:


> I just got back from the Jersey bash but while I was there I exercised three times in the hotel gym. Some think that you shouldn't exercise while on vacation but my response to that is, does someone with diabetes stop taking medication while on vacation? Exercise is my medication for many reasons.
> 
> Last Friday--walked 3 miles
> Last Saturday--walked 2.2 and danced a lot
> Sunday--off
> Monday--walked 2 miles and walked through 3 airports
> Tuesday--walked 1.75 miles
> 
> And Tony, thanks for the workout rep. It was great to meet you and Debra.



_
Debra and I enjoyed meeting you Shawna - look forward to your next Bash attendance. That is a Road Warrior Rep for sure :happy: ... you didn't let the festivities of the Fri and Sat bash stop your workouts. That is awesome 
_


----------



## lypeaches

Gym yesterday...45 minutes weights, 15 minutes treadmill
Then at home, 30 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk tonight....the fireman joined me


----------



## lypeaches

ooooo....a fireman......do tell??? 

25 minutes Wii Tennis, and a yoga class


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One hour walk tonight....the fireman joined me



Great Job Greenie - did u tackle the hills during your walk or was it all flat trail? 



lypeaches said:


> ooooo....a fireman......do tell???
> 
> 25 minutes Wii Tennis, and a yoga class



LyPeaches: How was the yoga class - great job


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout*
_light day_
*
1. Wrist Roller (35 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (35 lbs) 3X10 (neck work) * 

*slowly getting towards that 1st goal of 50lbs....*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> Great Job Greenie - did u tackle the hills during your walk or was it all flat trail?



It was the mall since it gets dark here so early now....and is still rainy so often


----------



## olwen

Seeing this thread being updated is good cause it keeps reminding me to get some exercise, but the motivation factor is sorely lacking. I'm really really starting to feel it too. I've been getting leg cramps more often and lower back pain and stiffness everywhere. I find myself stretching my hamstrings and lower back all the time in random places. My mobility is decreasing and I know not exercising is making the arthritis worse....given all that I just don't know why I can't get more motivated to exercise. I commend everyone for sticking to it.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Walked out to the car to go to the gym and it was so beautiful out I couldn't bring myself to exercise indoors. Plus i'd been working all day and had serious cabin fever. It was a picture perfect New England fall afternoon complete with a cool mist (later rain, which I love) and leaves falling like big multi colored snowflakes.

Five mile interval workout alternating jogging/walking/sprinting. Uphills and downhills. It was absolute Nirvana. I think I'm skipping the gym tomorrow too so long as it's not TOO rainy.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Same as yesterday. The NE falls are too pretty to not indulge in outdoor workouts. The leaves are so gorgeous, although I need to find a better balance in the intervals i'm doing; I generally alternate walking and jogging and hard sprinting for five miles (I use the same mapped out route each day) but i"m not coming back tired enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

10 minutes strolling around the Folk Art Center
70 minute mall walk

that makes 80 minutes. I had to make up for slacking earlier this week.


----------



## lypeaches

Olwen, sometimes it just takes some time to get back into the swing of things.

Me, I haven't done a damn thing since Thursday. I have to put my little dog down on Saturday, and I'm just having a hard time dealing. In a mental fetal position. I should exercise, I know I should, I know I would feel better, but I just can't right now. I miss my dog.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Oh LYP I'm so sorry....losing a pet is a special and unique kind of grief. It's truly awful. You poor thing. 

I hope you're getting lots of support at a difficult time---one of the worst things about this particular loss is that others underestimate it, thinking it can't be *that* bad or comparing it with loss of human life and so thinking it's not as hard as it is. I've done volunteer work with animal rescue and when would-be adopters came in and said they'd recently lost a pet, they said "The house is too empty. I come back and look down and nobody's there. That's how i know it's time for another one."

I don't know if this is a helpful thought or not, but one of my rescue colleagues who had cats, dogs and horses always said whenever one of her pets passed away, she always knew it meant there was room for *somebody* who was out there in a shelter or foster situation who needed a "forever family" and when some of the initital hurt had passed, she knew it was time to go out and find that one in need.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks LoveBHMS...I appreciate the thought. And yes, I've gotten the "at least it's not a human" thing....and it's really annoying, particularly since I'm childless by choice...so my pets are my children, so to speak. 

Actually the best one in this whole thing has been my cat, who has stuck by me like glue, bless him. I'd love to be able to help more animals (my dog was a rescue dog) but my life situation right now is such that it's not a good idea. Maybe in the future.


----------



## supersizebbw

today did 45mins combat workout video


----------



## olwen

lypeaches said:


> Olwen, sometimes it just takes some time to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me, I haven't done a damn thing since Thursday. I have to put my little dog down on Saturday, and I'm just having a hard time dealing. In a mental fetal position. I should exercise, I know I should, I know I would feel better, but I just can't right now. I miss my dog.



I'd say you have other things to think about besides the gym. It's okay to grieve and if that means doing something other than exercising right now that's okay too. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## tinkerbell

Saturday, I went running. I walked for 4 mins, to warm up, and then ran for 60 mins straight. I've never done that. I dont know exactly how far I went, but I know it was at least 4 miles. I felt sooooo good after. And I would have kept going, but I needed to eat, and then get ready to help my sister with my nephews bday party that day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

w00t w00t Tink! Excellent 


Pounded out 65 minutes in the mall tonight


----------



## KFD

I just did a few miles on the cycle, and fifteen minutes on the elliptical, but i spent at least twenty minutes in the steam room...
KFD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KFD said:


> I just did a few miles on the cycle, and fifteen minutes on the elliptical, but i spent at least twenty minutes in the steam room...
> KFD



What does the steam room do for you? What is an elliptical?


----------



## Inhibited

Another pump class over for the week (unless i decide to go Saturday which is unlikely)


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks GEF!  Good job on the 65 mins!

Good job on the elliptical and the cycling, KFD.

You too, Inhibited!

I did 5.47 miles today, ran most of it, walked about 10 mins of it, and it took me 1 hour and 18 mins. I'm still sooo freakin slow, but it was a good run.

I found a pair of running shorts on clearance at Old Navy this weekend, and I love them. They go to just below my knees, and are like spandexy tights. Very comfy.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour and half interval workout on the treadmill with the incline at 3%. Speed alternating between 2 MPH and 6.2 MPH. I think tomorrow I'm going to try upping the speed during some of the intervals.

Also worked in a new yoga stretch for my spine and one for the calves.


----------



## tinkerbell

25 mile bike ride. It was nice, though my right leg/calf is hurting.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Went to the Studio*

*Free Weight Exercises - Abbreviated Workout*

1. (1 minute timer) Sumo Squats (with 50lb Dumbbells) 25 reps
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

Rest 1-3 minutes 

2. (1 minute timer) Sumo Squats (with 50lb Dumbbells) 35 reps
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

Rest 1-3 minutes 

3. (1 minute timer) Sumo Squats (with 50lb Dumbbells) 30 reps
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

Rest 1-3 minutes 

4. Stability Ball Lower Back Stretch (5 minutes)
5. Worked on Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Inhibited

Weights, treadmill, abs, stretching.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Nautilus Equipment*

_Warmup: Recumbent Bike - 10 min _

*
1. Unilateral Bench Press (150lbs) each arm 2X10
2. Unilateral Rows (150lbs) each arm 3X5
3. Incline Press (200lbs) 3X5
4. Knee Extensions (160lbs) 2X10
5. Tricep Press (200lbs) 2X10 *

*Unilateral Training: * _"It is simply working one side of your body at a time. This is not the same as, say, alternate dumbbell curls where you do a rep with the left arm, then a rep with the right, etc. You do a complete set for one side before moving to the other." _

*Source*

*Build Lean Muscle*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk

Spent time strolling around Super Walmart Friday night and more time walking around the Halloween family fest/trunk or treat event with my girls. This means I'm claiming another 20 minutes of activity


----------



## tinkerbell

Great job everyone!

I ran 8.5 miles today, and I'm paying for it. I am so sore. I felt really good after the 5.5 miles, but adding 3 more was just too much. 

lol I was totally regretting how far I went, when I turned around and had to go back!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Great job everyone!
> 
> I ran 8.5 miles today, and I'm paying for it. I am so sore. I felt really good after the 5.5 miles, but adding 3 more was just too much.
> 
> lol I was totally regretting how far I went, when I turned around and had to go back!



Wow, I'm impressed! 

One hour walk today


----------



## tinkerbell

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!
> 
> One hour walk today



Thats great!!

It was hard, and I dont feel that great now!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Thats great!!
> 
> It was hard, and I dont feel that great now!



That which doesn't kill us makes us stronger 

Hey, just knowing that you CAN will probably spur you on to trying a little bit more each time, I'm sure


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
Went to the Studio
Free Weight Exercises

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)10 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

** rest 2-3 minutes

2. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)10 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

** rest 2-3 minutes

3. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)10 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

** rest 2-3 minutes

4. Stability Ball Lower Back Stretch (5 minutes)
5. Review of Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Inhibited

Weights, Treadmill, abs, stretching, can't wait to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
Went to the Studio

Free Weights & Bodyweight Exercises

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)15 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min

Pushups 35 (35 sec rest) 25 ( 25 sec rest) 20(20 sec rest) 15(15Sec rest) 10(10Sec rest) 5 
* descending sets for pushups done between two chairs 

** rest 2-3 minutes after pushups 

2. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)15 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Pushups 5(5 sec rest) 10 (10 sec rest) 15(15 sec rest) 20(20sec rest) 25(25 sec rest) 35 
***ascending sets for pushups

** rest 2-3 minutes after pushups done between two chairs

4. Review of Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk....well it eventually ended up being an hour after I ran into someone I know and had to yack for a bit :doh:


----------



## Paquito

Well I walk around campus everyday of the work week, that count?

And I noticed something interesting today. We have this huge, steep hill that leads to one of the main buildings on campus. It's a real mofo to climb, first day of class had me basically gasping for breath. But today, I conquered that thing, barely broke a sweat.


----------



## lypeaches

Did an hour of stuff yesterday....combination of free weights, ball exercises, yoga Wii Tennis and boxing.


----------



## LoveBHMS

31 minutes level 7 stairmaster

1 hour interval treadmill ranging from 8 mph to 2 mph.

Abs and yoga stretching.


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Workout*
_light day_

1. Wrist Roller (37.5 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (37.5 lbs) 3X10 (neck work) 

slowly getting towards that 1st goal of 50lbs....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> Well I walk around campus everyday of the work week, that count?
> 
> And I noticed something interesting today. We have this huge, steep hill that leads to one of the main buildings on campus. It's a real mofo to climb, first day of class had me basically gasping for breath. But today, I conquered that thing, barely broke a sweat.



Good for you!
Want to know how much walking you're doing? Just time it every time you walk from one part of campus to another and add it up. 
They say that three ten minute stints or two fifteen minute stints give you the same health benefits as 30 minutes of continuous exercise.
I count all movement/activity such as housekeeping, walking around shopping, etc. It's better than sitting in front of this computer for a too long period of time :blush: 

*****************

On this note: Something I read in Prevention Magazine and thought that it seemed appropriate to share in the exercise thread. 



> 3 Minute Health Make-over
> Good news for your busiest days: Just 3 minutes of exercise can yield significant health benefits, according to a recent Scottish study. Adults who did six 30 second sprints on and exercise bike (resting 4 minutes in between) improved their body's ability to metabolize blood sugar by nearly 25% after six sessions- enough to lower their risk of diabetes and heart disease. Try it while watching your favorite TV show. Run up and down the stairs or do jumping jacks during a commercial (most are about 30 seconds). Rest until the next commercial break.



Another article that was of interest to me, since I have been having trouble with my knee:



> Knees Hurt? Try Tai Chi
> Modern day science now proves that the ancient practice of tai chi relieves knee pain. A Tuft Medical Center study found that adults with knee osteoarthritis- the most common joint disease in mid life- saw up to three times greater improvement in both pain and joint function from biweekly hour long tai chi sessions, compared with those who attended stretching and wellness classes. Experts say the flowing, meditative movements tone the muscles surrounding joints, enhance body awareness to reduce risk of injury and improve alignment.



The article also says that prevention.com/taichi can show you some tai chi moves.


----------



## Inhibited

The usual crap, treadmill, weights, abs


----------



## tonynyc

Great to see everyone working out 

*** rest day for me **** 

body was sore


----------



## lypeaches

half hour yoga with my cat. He's a good teacher.


----------



## lypeaches

an hour of movement....

about 40 mintues of Wii Tennis and Wii Baseball (in honor of the Yankees!)
20 minutes yoga


----------



## LoveBHMS

32 minutes of Level 7 Stairmaster.

Ab work for upper and lower abs.

Light arm work for biceps, triceps, and lats.

Yoga stretches and inner leg tendon stretches.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Went to the Studio*

Free Weight Exercises

1. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)15 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

** rest 2-3 minutes

2. Farmers Walk (with 50lbs Dumbbells)15 laps around the studio - rest 1-2min
Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X5 reps

** rest 2-3 minutes

3. One Arm Dumbbell Snatches (with 50lbs Dumbbells) 5X2 (5 sets 2 reps) 

4. Review of Self Defense Techniques


----------



## LoveBHMS

One hour of Level Six Stairmaster followed by a 2 minute "sprint" of level 10. Burning quads!

One half hour of interval workout on treadmill. Incline at 3% and speed from 2 mph to 5 mph.

Yoga stretches and ab and arm work.

New goal---pushups. I refuse to do "woman" pushups with the knees on the floor so my goal is to increas by at least one or two each week how many I can do.


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 5k on friday.


----------



## olwen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good for you!
> Want to know how much walking you're doing? Just time it every time you walk from one part of campus to another and add it up.
> They say that three ten minute stints or two fifteen minute stints give you the same health benefits as 30 minutes of continuous exercise.
> I count all movement/activity such as housekeeping, walking around shopping, etc. It's better than sitting in front of this computer for a too long period of time :blush:
> 
> *****************
> 
> On this note: Something I read in Prevention Magazine and thought that it seemed appropriate to share in the exercise thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Another article that was of interest to me, since I have been having trouble with my knee:
> 
> 
> 
> The article also says that prevention.com/taichi can show you some tai chi moves.



If you are going to take tai chi I highly recommend you take a class. It is difficult to learn from a book. Videos might help, but trust me you will have questions and being able to ask someone is a plus. Check around in your city and find out if someone offers free tai chi morning classes. I took a few classes myself but I couldn't keep up the schedule. It was difficult keeping my balance till the instructor suggested I take smaller steps because of my size and that I didn't have to bend as deeply as everyone else, and that if it hurt to put all my weight on one knee to try to distribute my weight evenly even if the form requires your weight be on one side. All the books I tried to learn from never mentioned any of that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> If you are going to take tai chi I highly recommend you take a class. It is difficult to learn from a book. Videos might help, but trust me you will have questions and being able to ask someone is a plus. Check around in your city and find out if someone offers free tai chi morning classes. I took a few classes myself but I couldn't keep up the schedule. It was difficult keeping my balance till the instructor suggested I take smaller steps because of my size and that I didn't have to bend as deeply as everyone else, and that if it hurt to put all my weight on one knee to try to distribute my weight evenly even if the form requires your weight be on one side. All the books I tried to learn from never mentioned any of that.




Thanks for the tip, O! 

My former counselor tried to encourage me to do Tai Chi as a stress/anxiety remedy....I bought a book that just a few very simple moves to do in the morning as a form of relaxation. Might just start with that? 

Three hours worth of house cleaning yesterday.


----------



## olwen

YW GEF. 

Definitely go for it. I found myself sweating after a half hour of going thru the forms. I was surprised too. It seems weird that moving slowly would be more work than moving at regular speed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> YW GEF.
> 
> Definitely go for it. I found myself sweating after a half hour of going thru the forms. I was surprised too. It seems weird that moving slowly would be more work than moving at regular speed.



Oooo definitely worth trying then....that and all the other benefits it's supposed to bring. I will let you know how it goes....recently had to move some stuff around and found the book again 


Okay....grand tally for the week time now....

Tuesday- one hour walk

Friday- half hour walking/shopping in big Walmart- but I will just claim 15 minutes of actual walking/strolling

Saturday- three hours of house cleaning including vacuuming, sweeping, floor scrubbing on my hands and knees, cleaning bathrooms, dusting. 

Today/Sunday- one hour walk


----------



## LoveBHMS

33 Minutes of Level 7 Stairmaster
1 Minute of Level 10 Stairmaster Sprint

Abs and arms with weight bar

Yogan stretches for spine and hamstring stretches.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins resistance training.... yeah boi!!


----------



## lypeaches

nothing too formal this weekend, but I did play a fair amount of wii sports games this weekend, and did about 20 minutes yoga every day (it's really helping my back).


----------



## LoveBHMS

1 hour of Level 6 Stairmaster

Calisthenics for upper and lower abs and obliques (side abs)

Weighted bar work for biceps, triceps, lats.


Yoga stretching with focus on inner thigh tendons. I have this crazy idea of working into being able to do splits.


----------



## firefly

After 14 months only paying the monthly contribution I found this thread - so today I went to the gym, happily smiling (liar) and started to work out on the treadmill. 1st minute - breathing heavily // 2nd minute - face getting red // 3rd minute - *fell off the treadmill*

Ok - I think I can do better than that. Wednesday will be the day for a second try (I hesitate to call it "workout"). I'm a SSBBW - I've got to start with little steps. I only want to become fitter...

Hope it's ok if I take part in this thread - especially cause I'm not a native speaker and there are a lot of words I don't know.


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome Firefly! Please join us, we need more regulars 

Congratulations on making your first step! It is the most difficult, and the most important step you can make. There are many of us who remember our first time on the treadmill, or another machine, and we could only do a few minutes...but just keep it at and you will succeed in getting more fit.

Although I've been keeping active, I have been taking a vacation from the gym, but I need to start going back regularly, starting tonight. 

Last night...an hour of assorted exercising...Wii Tennis, Boxing, Step, Yoga.


----------



## firefly

Ok, here I am  - thx lypeaches for the lovely welcome!

Today I went to the gym again - earlier than I did on monday, and this was a better choice by far - only a few people there and my favorite machine wasn't occupied. I'm talking about this one:







Today (Level 1) I worked out for 10 minutes - and it was not that exhausting! I felt like I could go for another 10 minutes, but this time I really want to try to start "healty". And maybe the treadmill wasn't the perfect choice to start getting fitter 

Friday I'll go again - 15 minutes is the target I set myself.


----------



## LoveBHMS

33 Minutes Level 7 Stairmaster
1 Minute Level 10 Sprint

Ab work for upper and lower abs and obliques with increased reps for lower abs. Weight bar lifts for biceps, triceps, and lats.

Stretches with emphasis on hamstrings. I'm working in the stretch where you lie down and try to pull each leg back towards your face.

1 Hour interval treadmill workout cause I was in a super awful mood and trying to exhaust myself into a state of calm. 

Man Troubles.


----------



## lypeaches

Hey Firefly...good for you! And yes, your gym experience can be vastly different, depending on which time of day you go. You'll figure out a routine that works for you. That elliptical machine is great if you have problems with your feet and knees...good job!

I got to the gym yesteray....yeah me! about 40 mintues weight lifting, 25 minutes treadmill. Then at home, about 20 minutes yoga.


----------



## tonynyc

Fascinita said:


> Got into a fight. Kicked butt. Walked one block home. Stopped at the store to get cigarettes.



Did you win?






===================================


----------



## tonynyc

firefly said:


> Ok, here I am  - thx lypeaches for the lovely welcome!
> 
> Today I went to the gym again - earlier than I did on monday, and this was a better choice by far - only a few people there and my favorite machine wasn't occupied. I'm talking about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today (Level 1) I worked out for 10 minutes - and it was not that exhausting! I felt like I could go for another 10 minutes, but this time I really want to try to start "healty". And maybe the treadmill wasn't the perfect choice to start getting fitter
> 
> Friday I'll go again - 15 minutes is the target I set myself.



Great start and you are njoying the workouts which is a good thing


----------



## lypeaches

Yep...I think 15 minutes was my first goal too, if I remember correctly...

Anyway, managed to squeeze in a 35 minute walk outside before it got dark...1/2 hour of yoga. 

For those of you with a Tivo / DVR, might I remind you that there are a few different channels that actually have yoga shows (and other types of exercise I'm sure), so it's a way to try out different things in the privacy of your own home, for free. Check your local listings.


----------



## Aust99

It was my birthday today... I was sooooo tempted to skip the gym but I went... I felt great, gave me a second wind for a night out...


----------



## Frankie

Hi firefly! Welcome aboard! I'm trying to get back into a workout routine, too. My favorite machine is, like yours, the elliptical trainer.



firefly said:


> Ok, here I am  - thx lypeaches for the lovely welcome!
> 
> Today I went to the gym again - earlier than I did on monday, and this was a better choice by far - only a few people there and my favorite machine wasn't occupied. I'm talking about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today (Level 1) I worked out for 10 minutes - and it was not that exhausting! I felt like I could go for another 10 minutes, but this time I really want to try to start "healty". And maybe the treadmill wasn't the perfect choice to start getting fitter
> 
> Friday I'll go again - 15 minutes is the target I set myself.


----------



## Frankie

Tonight was my first time back in the gym after a long break. 25 minutes on the elliptical machine (mostly resistance level 5, 130 strides per minute, varying inclines of 6 to 16%), 10 minutes on the Stairmaster at level 3 , and a handful of weight machines. I'm determined to conquer the Stairmaster - it's definitely the most difficult machine, IMO. 10 minutes at level 3 is the most I can handle right now. I've been very tired lately, so it's a push to go to the gym - but I'm determined to get back into a routine and just do it.


----------



## tonynyc

Aust99 said:


> It was my birthday today... I was sooooo tempted to skip the gym but I went... I felt great, gave me a second wind for a night out...



Happy Birthday and good for you in getting to the gym

No workouts the past few days - dealing with a cold today- hope to get a workout in tommorrow


----------



## lypeaches

Aust99 said:


> It was my birthday today... I was sooooo tempted to skip the gym but I went... I felt great, gave me a second wind for a night out...



Congrats Aust...hope you had an awesome birthday celebration!

Tonynyc, sorry to hear you've got a cold...that sucks.

And Frankie, good for you for getting back to the gym. Despite the fact that we *know* the benefits of exercise, it's still so difficult to keep that routine going sometimes. The stairmaster frightens me, I'm impressed you've tried it!

So, me. Last night, back to the gym. About 40 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill. 15 minutes yoga back at home.


----------



## Frankie

The Stairmaster frightens me, too, but I'm determined to show that bastard who's boss!

My inner thighs are a little achy today - a good achiness. Just enough to know I worked those muscles. 

I'm impressed by you, LYP - you seem to get a lot of consistent exercise. 

No exercise today, but I'll be in the gym tomorrow morning. I need to work out a plan. I can reasonably get to the gym three times a week. Hopefully at least twice a week I'll exercise at home.



lypeaches said:


> And Frankie, good for you for getting back to the gym. Despite the fact that we *know* the benefits of exercise, it's still so difficult to keep that routine going sometimes. The stairmaster frightens me, I'm impressed you've tried it!
> 
> So, me. Last night, back to the gym. About 40 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill. 15 minutes yoga back at home.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Congrats Aust...hope you had an awesome birthday celebration!
> 
> *Tonynyc, sorry to hear you've got a cold...that sucks.*
> 
> And Frankie, good for you for getting back to the gym. Despite the fact that we *know* the benefits of exercise, it's still so difficult to keep that routine going sometimes. The stairmaster frightens me, I'm impressed you've tried it!
> 
> So, me. Last night, back to the gym. About 40 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill. 15 minutes yoga back at home.





Frankie said:


> The Stairmaster frightens me, too, but I'm determined to show that bastard who's boss!
> 
> My inner thighs are a little achy today - a good achiness. Just enough to know I worked those muscles.
> 
> I'm impressed by you, LYP - you seem to get a lot of consistent exercise.
> 
> No exercise today, but I'll be in the gym tomorrow morning. I need to work out a plan. I can reasonably get to the gym three times a week. Hopefully at least twice a week I'll exercise at home.



*
LyPeaches and Frankie:

Thanks so much for the get wll wishes.. 

This week ended up to be a recupoeration week for me. All for the better...

I did not want to go to the studio nor the gym to lift weights. I really didn't want to get other folks sick and traveling around our wonderful Mass Transit in less than top health is no joy....

Pending how I feel tommorrow may do a light workout which consist of using the wrist roller for forearm work and neck strap for neck strength


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> It was my birthday today... I was sooooo tempted to skip the gym but I went... I felt great, gave me a second wind for a night out...



Happy Belated Birthday 



Frankie said:


> Tonight was my first time back in the gym after a long break. 25 minutes on the elliptical machine (mostly resistance level 5, 130 strides per minute, varying inclines of 6 to 16%), 10 minutes on the Stairmaster at level 3 , and a handful of weight machines. I'm determined to conquer the Stairmaster - it's definitely the most difficult machine, IMO. 10 minutes at level 3 is the most I can handle right now. I've been very tired lately, so it's a push to go to the gym - but I'm determined to get back into a routine and just do it.



Congratulations on getting started again :bow:


60 min mall walk on Thursday night


----------



## Rojodi

I started, or better yet, restarted to exercise again. My arthritis is killing me and I need to do something. I was up to walking between 45 and 75 minutes aday, with a little strenth training. I stopped it last year, when my gallbladder decided to give out. I've gained 50 lbs, and I needed to buy 2 pairs of jeans.

I did a 10 minute stretching exercise today, helped my back. In the morning, I'll do a 20 minute stretch/weight training exercise and do a 30 minute walk. I need to get back to walking.


----------



## Frankie

Welcome aboard, Rojodi. 

GEF, I had tried walking a month or two back, but I don't have the dedication that you do. You walk a lot!

Ok, I'm getting into the shower before going to the gym. Am I the only person who showers before and after the gym? My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## lypeaches

Nope, you're not the only one . 

Welcome Roj!

Frankie, my consistency is no particular virtue. I'm just extremely motivated by pain (or avoiding it)....lol. Seriously... I've found that regular weight and yoga workouts keep my back and hip pain at bay, and cardio workouts keep my stress / anxiety levels down. If I miss more than a few days, I get bad payback. The good news is is that I don't have to work out particularly hard in order to get these benefits....just have to do something for about 30 - 45 minutes a day. 

Last night, 30 minutes yoga, 15 minutes Wii Tennis.


----------



## tinkerbell

went mt biking for about an hour and a half yesterday. I haven't gone in a while.

Its hard when the trails are covered by leaves. And I fell. And hurt my foot more. But I can now stand up on my bike, and ride. When we first bought our bikes, I couldn't do that. I can now. And thats why I fell. I was practicing doing that going down a hill, to help with balance and all of that, and fell, because I hit a rock. Oh well. It was fun. I felt really good!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Added 1 minute to my level 7 Stairmaster.

So. 34 Minutes of Level 7 Stairmaster plus one minute of Level 10 sprint.

100 situps.
20 "bicycles" for obliques.
15 reverse sit ups for lower abs.

Hamstring stretches working on bringing a straight leg down towards the ground while the other leg is flat. Quad stretches.

Weight bar lifts for biceps, triceps, and lats.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> I started, or better yet, restarted to exercise again. My arthritis is killing me and I need to do something. I was up to walking between 45 and 75 minutes aday, with a little strenth training. I stopped it last year, when my gallbladder decided to give out. I've gained 50 lbs, and I needed to buy 2 pairs of jeans.
> 
> I did a 10 minute stretching exercise today, helped my back. In the morning, I'll do a 20 minute stretch/weight training exercise and do a 30 minute walk. I need to get back to walking.



It was wonderful to read that you're getting back into the walking. I remember how dedicated you were to it before so you must enjoy it as much as I do  



Frankie said:


> Welcome aboard, Rojodi.
> 
> GEF, I had tried walking a month or two back, but I don't have the dedication that you do. You walk a lot!
> 
> Ok, I'm getting into the shower before going to the gym. Am I the only person who showers before and after the gym? My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts.



Would your bf preferred that you didn't shower as often  



lypeaches said:


> Nope, you're not the only one .
> 
> Welcome Roj!
> 
> Frankie, my consistency is no particular virtue. I'm just extremely motivated by pain (or avoiding it)....lol. Seriously... I've found that regular weight and yoga workouts keep my back and hip pain at bay, and cardio workouts keep my stress / anxiety levels down. If I miss more than a few days, I get bad payback. The good news is is that I don't have to work out particularly hard in order to get these benefits....just have to do something for about 30 - 45 minutes a day.
> 
> Last night, 30 minutes yoga, 15 minutes Wii Tennis.



Frankie, it's just as lypeaches said....the benefits are so numerous and wonderful that my body and mind look forward to it now. Trust me....when I first started back with it, it was a slow and tedious task that I wouldn't have minded skipping.
I'm just one of those stubborn people that doesn't know when to quit.....that works to my advantage sometimes  

Over time (and I was amazed at what a short time it was too), you will love it as much as the rest of us do....I promise! 


65 minutes walking today- around a lovely lake. The weather has been beautiful so far this weekend


----------



## Frankie

Today I did 60 minutes on the elliptical at mostly level 5 but with a good chunk of time at level 6, inclines of 6-16%. I also did 15 minutes on the Stairmaster at level 2, plus a round of the weight machines.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Frankie said:


> Today I did 60 minutes on the elliptical at mostly level 5 but with a good chunk of time at level 6, inclines of 6-16%. I also did 15 minutes on the Stairmaster at level 2, plus a round of the weight machines.




Lol Frankie- you exercise more than me  

Great job- I'm impressed :bow:


----------



## Frankie

Thanks, GEF. When I'm at home, I don't do jack. When I'm paying money at the gym, I don't want to feel like I'm wasting it, lol.


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday I did:

TBL DVD #1
5 min warm up
25 min low intensity work out
20 min high intensity work out
20 min strength and sculpt
10 min stretch and cool down

I felt pretty good after all of this - almost like I didn't do anything (though I'm feeling it a little now!) My foot hurts, but I have a feeling thats not going to get better unless I just stop with everything for a while and let whatever is hurting heal. But I did 80 mins of working out! I really wanted to go for a run after this, but my foot has been hurting. I have no idea whats wrong with it. 

I think I'll go running today, though I know I shouldn't.


----------



## lypeaches

Awesome workout Frankie!

Yesterday...I did 30 minutes of Wii aerobics...step, hula hooping, boxing, jogging. Then about 30 minutes of yoga. 

I tried a new yoga program today...It's called "Inhale" on the Oxygen network. What's cool is that it's done to more pop type music (reggae, hip hop, marvin gaye) instead of the usual new age stuff. I recommend it for a change of pace for all you yoga people out there. Had to modify some poses, but that's pretty much the case for me always.


----------



## LoveBHMS

For those trying to conquer the Stairmaster, just wanted to throw out some info.

Most gyms have 2 types, the model that looks somewhat like an escalator where the steps circulate like a conveyer belt, and the type that has seperate foot rests for each foot. Make sure to use the first one because it forces you to actually lift your weight each time while the other one just has you shifting your weight back and forth and does not actually approximate stair climbing. This is especially vital for women who need weight bearing exercise to keep bone mass.

The best pre-set program to use when you're trying to work your way up is the "Fat Burner" program because it is preset with steadily increasing and decreasing levels of difficulty. It would go along the lines of 1 minute at the lowest level, 1 minute 2nd lowest, 1 minute 3rd lowest, 1 minute 4th lowest, 1minute highest, and then steadily back down in the reverse direction. It allows your heart rate to steadily increase and decrease at an even pace.

Generally you can add about 1 minute every 5 workouts to your time with a decent amount of ease. When you can easily do an hour or hour and a half, try scaling back the time and upping the level. Depending on how much time I have or how hard I want to go, I typically do an hour of level 6 or a shorter amount of level 7. i started at 1/2 hour of level 7 and am now up to 34 minutes of level 7 that I cap off with a 1 minute level 10 sprint.

Remember you can always raise or lower the level manually if you get tired. it's better to finish your workout at a lower level than quit if you can avoid it.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS, love ya, but I have to say...the thought of an hour and a half of the stairmaster ever being "easy" for me is about as likely as me becoming a neuro surgeon .


----------



## LoveBHMS

Honestly you'd be surprised! Most of the pre-programmed workouts have time periods where you're going pretty slowly, so it's not always full speed. Like anything else, if you start out at a low level and increase by 1 minute or 2 minutes on a regular basis, eventually you're surprised by how much progress you make.

Today I did 45 minutes of Level 7 which stunned me but I did it and then since I wanted to do an hour, finished the next 15 minutes at Level 4.

Then serious hamstring stretches and ab work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 minutes of walking outside on a beautiful Sunday morning. I found a new path and it led along the river bank all the way down to a new park I have never been to before. Wow....can't wait to show my brother or daughter next weekend. 

My brother has had to cry off from our Sunday morning walks the past couple of weeks- some problem with his ankle


----------



## Frankie

tinkerbell said:


> I felt pretty good after all of this - almost like I didn't do anything (though I'm feeling it a little now!) My foot hurts, but I have a feeling thats not going to get better unless I just stop with everything for a while and let whatever is hurting heal. But I did 80 mins of working out! I really wanted to go for a run after this, but my foot has been hurting. I have no idea whats wrong with it.
> 
> I think I'll go running today, though I know I shouldn't.



Tinkerbell, I think you must be pretty gutsy to do mountain biking. It sounds, well, a little scary to me!  I'm impressed. Have you had your foot checked out by a doctor?

Thanks for the Stairmaster info, LovesBHM. I go to a small gym, and the only Stairmaster is the one with the foot pedals (not a rotating set of stairs). I might change gyms in a few months (I need to use up the package I had put on hold a while back), though.


----------



## Frankie

Sounds like a beautiful walk, GEF. I hope it was lovely and relaxing! I wish I had more scenic areas to walk where I live. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 70 minutes of walking outside on a beautiful Sunday morning. I found a new path and it led along the river bank all the way down to a new park I have never been to before. Wow....can't wait to show my brother or daughter next weekend. (


----------



## Inhibited

x-trainer, and weights umm let me see if i can remember them, the support row, chest press, shoulder press, and umm another i forgot the name of..
Am trying to do push ups on my toes i can get into position but can't move from there as yet, will try again tomorrow..


----------



## Aust99

Did my 40 min resistance/ cardio workout.... oh yeah... woke me up.. just in time to stay up writing report comments.... damn this time of year!!


----------



## tinkerbell

Did a 40 min work out video and then ran 1 mile.

 I was freaked the first time I did a trail, Frankie. But I fell in love! Its so much fun, and I never thought I'd like it. 

And yeah, my foot is really hurting. I probably shouldn't have went running. :doh:

Good luck, Inhibited with the push ups! I tried doing regular push ups today, on my toes, and could barely do two -they're hard!


----------



## LoveBHMS

I'm working on those too! They are hard but dammit I will persevere.

Very light cardio today but a ton of stretching. I needed a light day. I'm really excited about how limber my hamstrings are getting. I can lie flat on the ground and pull my leg back and it's getting very close to my face....at least halfway past a 90 degree angle.


----------



## supersizebbw

finally managed to join a gym today yay! so today did a 1 hour workout of: 10min treadmill, 30min cross trainer and 20min treadclimber.

my new gym has a stairclimber and i'd never dream of getting on it, much respect to those who can do it for a full hour!


----------



## Aust99

supersizebbw said:


> finally managed to join a gym today yay! so today did a 1 hour workout of: 10min treadmill, 30min cross trainer and 20min treadclimber.
> 
> my new gym has a stairclimber and i'd never dream of getting on it, much respect to those who can do it for a full hour!


 Damn..... much respect to you for the 30mins on the cross trainer:bow:... I find it so hard... 10 mins tops for me. Will try and build it up... :happy:


----------



## lypeaches

Fantastic workouts everyone! Way to go!

Made it to the gym...did 40 minutes weights, 30 minutes treadmill. Did another 20 minutes yoga at home later in the evening.


----------



## Rojodi

Two, 26-minutes walks, to and from Starbucks. Later, I'll do a vigorous 20 minute workout. But not before I take some Tylenol. My arthritis is BAD.

I feel OLD! :really sad:


----------



## LoveBHMS

supersizebbw said:


> finally managed to join a gym today yay! so today did a 1 hour workout of: 10min treadmill, 30min cross trainer and 20min treadclimber.
> 
> my new gym has a stairclimber and i'd never dream of getting on it, much respect to those who can do it for a full hour!



Honestly, don't be scared of it! If you can do other cardio machines you can do the Stairmaster. It allows you to program in as much or as little time as you want, and at as high or low a level as you want. Try just 5 minutes at Level 2 and you'll be so proud of yourself, I promise.


----------



## supersizebbw

today i really didn't feel like working out but managed to somehow drag myself to the gym and managed to do 20mins of the treadclimber and 40mins of the cross trainer. 



Aust99 said:


> Damn..... much respect to you for the 30mins on the cross trainer:bow:... I find it so hard... 10 mins tops for me. Will try and build it up... :happy:


lol! thanks, i think it really helped that i started by doing it on level 1 every single time then have slowly built up on it timewise and levelwise. just like you said if you build on it slowly by slowly you'll get there in not time at all!



LoveBHMS said:


> Honestly, don't be scared of it! If you can do other cardio machines you can do the Stairmaster. It allows you to program in as much or as little time as you want, and at as high or low a level as you want. Try just 5 minutes at Level 2 and you'll be so proud of yourself, I promise.


thanks for the encouragement...i'll attempt to give it a shot soon...i would one day like to be able to say i conquered the stairmaster lol!


glad to see everyones workouts going great. this thread is really good for motivation!


----------



## LoveBHMS

I did a mass cardio blast today.

70 minutes of level 6 stairmaster and 10 minutes of level 3 as a steady state/cool down.

My quads are burning but I am so proud.


----------



## Frankie

Yesterday I walked about four miles.

Today: 35 minutes on the elliptical machine, 12 minutes on the Stairmaster, and a round of the weight machines. I would have done more if I had more time and more energy. I don't know if it's because I didn't drink much water today or have anything to eat for six and a half hours, but I didn't have as much get up and go. I usually eat a small snack before I go to the gym but didn't have the time to grab one today. 

I need to figure out what I plan to do on the days on which I don't go to the gym. There's always walking, but walking around my neighborhood bores me. I have a couple of Jillian Michaels DVDs, but I can't get into them completely - I'm sure my downstairs neighbor won't appreciate me maniacally jumping all around right over her head.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins at the gym today.... woke me up enough to continue working at home tonight... Damn reports...


----------



## lypeaches

home workout...1 hour of Wii aerobic type exercises...tennis, boxing, jogging, step, etc. 30 minutes yoga.


----------



## lypeaches

home workout again. 1 hour of Wii aerobics, half hour of yoga


----------



## tinkerbell

I worked out Wednesday AM

I did a 5 min warm up, 20 min high intensity work out, and 10 min cool down.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Frankie said:


> Yesterday I walked about four miles.
> 
> Today: 35 minutes on the elliptical machine, 12 minutes on the Stairmaster, and a round of the weight machines. I would have done more if I had more time and more energy. I don't know if it's because I didn't drink much water today or have anything to eat for six and a half hours, but I didn't have as much get up and go. I usually eat a small snack before I go to the gym but didn't have the time to grab one today.
> 
> I need to figure out what I plan to do on the days on which I don't go to the gym. There's always walking, but walking around my neighborhood bores me. I have a couple of Jillian Michaels DVDs, but I can't get into them completely - I'm sure my downstairs neighbor won't appreciate me maniacally jumping all around right over her head.



Have you considered some home equipment like a stability ball, free weights, or a weight bar? Those can all be used non-impact so you dont' have to worry about upsetting downstairs neighbors. I have a 15 pound weight bar that I used to do bicep and tricep curls and "rows" (standing while holding the bar in both hands and pulling it upwards) and i also have some free weights and a stability ball which is great for stretching my spine and also balance/core exercises. You can also use the ball for many variations on situps.


----------



## lypeaches

20 minutes free weights, 40 minutes Wii aerobics, 30 minutes yoga.


----------



## LoveBHMS

One hour level 6 Stairmaster

Weight bar lifts for triceps and biceps and lats.

Hamstring stretches and full body yoga stretch.


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Home Workout*
*light day*

1. Wrist Roller (37.5 lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (37.5 lbs) 3X10 (neck work) 

**first day just touching any exercise equipmemt- finally over this nasty cold. Will see how my workout goes at the gym tommorrow.


----------



## tinkerbell

I walked around the mall for a few hours. I'm trying to NOT work out much because of my foot - but its hard not to. I'm just itching to go out running today, but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 minute mall walk


Lypeaches, what kind of new sneakers did you get? Nike something or other. Was it those ones that have some ball action in the sole and are supposed to "give you a better butt" that I have seen advertised on TV ads? 

I found myself a pair of Skechers today.....on sale for $45 
I was in Sears and stopped to browse the sneakers out of curiosity. Started a light shoe convo with another woman on that aisle....she said she has two pairs of Skechers and they are the most comfortable shoes she has ever owned. Tried on a pair that for sports activities such as walking, hiking, running, etc. They were very comfortable in my walk up and down the aisle when I tried a pair on- didn't rub on the sides of my heel or anything either. Price was much better than I had planned on paying for new walking shoes so I pulled out my Sears card. 
Time will tell if it was a good investment when I do one of my hour long walks.


----------



## Frankie

LoveBHMS said:


> Have you considered some home equipment like a stability ball, free weights, or a weight bar? Those can all be used non-impact so you dont' have to worry about upsetting downstairs neighbors. I have a 15 pound weight bar that I used to do bicep and tricep curls and "rows" (standing while holding the bar in both hands and pulling it upwards) and i also have some free weights and a stability ball which is great for stretching my spine and also balance/core exercises. You can also use the ball for many variations on situps.



I had free weights, but my boyfriend ran off with them (gave me his iron in return and considered it an even exchange - and I never, ever iron.). I've been thinking about buying a new set. You know, that would make a good Christmas present for him to get me, ha. I would like to get some impressive biceps and do something about my non-existent triceps. 

And now for some exercise confessions:

- First the bad news: I didn't go to the gym today. However, I did go to the German deli and buy at least $50 worth of various kinds of lebkuchen. 

- A very hardcore personal trainer once called me tough - behind my back to another gym patron. He would have never said that to my face.

- My muscle strength is not so hot, but my flexibility is excellent.


----------



## Fascinita

Frankie said:


> - First the bad news: I didn't go to the gym today. However, I did go to the German deli and buy at least $50 worth of various kinds of lebkuchen.



Congratulations, Frankie! :happy:

Oh, I'm going out walking later, and it won't be hardcore or anything. I'll report back.


----------



## Frankie

Fascinita said:


> Congratulations, Frankie! :happy:
> 
> Oh, I'm going out walking later, and it won't be hardcore or anything. I'll report back.



Thank you!  It's just not Christmas until I buy up all the German specialities I can lay my hands on. And I'm a sucker for seasonal food.

ETA: More importantly, good for you for going for a walk. Have we seen you around the exercise thread before? If not, welcome aboard! *hands you a dark chocolate covered, jam filled German gingerbread*


----------



## Fascinita

Frankie said:


> Have we seen you around the exercise thread before? If not, welcome aboard! *hands you a dark chocolate covered, jam filled German gingerbread*



Yup! I started posting back in June. Mostly about walking. It's been a few years since I've seen a gym, and I've even stopped doing my yoga. Lately I've had some back pain which has slowed me down. But you know... never surrender! 

Thanks for the virtual treat.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Personal Stairmaster Record yesterday--47 minutes of Level 7 and 13 at Level 3. 

Hardcore hamstring stretches in various poses. 

I've been slacking off on the ab work and I'm not proud of that. Sometimes I'm really grossly sweaty after my cardio and don't want to lie on the gym floor, even on a towel. 

I'm manic about getting my stairmaster or treadmill in because my mother has adult onset scoliosis. She has a severe front-to-back spinal curvature that is so bad she had to give up her yoga classes because she can't lie down on the floor, her spine just sticks out too far. The deformity also causes her breathing problems becase the spine being out of shape pushes against her lungs. I talked with a trainer about this (because i'm scared of the genetic component) and he said the most vital things to do were build up the glutes (hence the stairmaster or the treadmill at a minimum of 3% incline).


----------



## Frankie

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm manic about getting my stairmaster or treadmill in because my mother has adult onset scoliosis. She has a severe front-to-back spinal curvature that is so bad she had to give up her yoga classes because she can't lie down on the floor, her spine just sticks out too far. The deformity also causes her breathing problems becase the spine being out of shape pushes against her lungs. I talked with a trainer about this (because i'm scared of the genetic component) and he said the most vital things to do were build up the glutes (hence the stairmaster or the treadmill at a minimum of 3% incline).



I hear this. My mother has pretty bad knees, and sometimes I worry if I'll follow in her footsteps.


----------



## lypeaches

Friday night, 1 hour Wii aerobics.
Saturday, 1 hour 10 minutes Wii aerobics, 20 minutes yoga
Sunday, 30 minutes Wii aerobics, 20 minutes yoga


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 70 minute mall walk
> 
> 
> Lypeaches, what kind of new sneakers did you get? Nike something or other. Was it those ones that have some ball action in the sole and are supposed to "give you a better butt" that I have seen advertised on TV ads?
> 
> .



Hi GEF, No, not those ones...I got the Nike Free 7.0....they're supposed to simulate walking/running barefoot...they're extremely flexible. For just walking around, I love them, they're so light and comfortable....I call them my Ninja shoes. At first, though, after walking long distances on the treadmill I started to get some weird pains in my legs, but as time as passed, that has gone away. I did read somewhere that the shoes cause you to use different muscles, so until you get those new muscles acclimated, they can cause some pain. Not sure how I feel about that. 

Sounds like you got a sweet deal! Sketchers never fit my feet right


----------



## tinkerbell

I did a 40 min work out dvd.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Hi GEF, No, not those ones...I got the Nike Free 7.0....they're supposed to simulate walking/running barefoot...they're extremely flexible. For just walking around, I love them, they're so light and comfortable....I call them my Ninja shoes. At first, though, after walking long distances on the treadmill I started to get some weird pains in my legs, but as time as passed, that has gone away. I did read somewhere that the shoes cause you to use different muscles, so until you get those new muscles acclimated, they can cause some pain. Not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> Sounds like you got a sweet deal! Sketchers never fit my feet right




Walked in the Skechers today- my left knee bothered me a little at first (it hasn't in a while) so I started off at a slower pace. Don't know if I am "adjusting" to the new shoes.

One hour mall walk.


----------



## Frankie

My tiny gym is closed on Sundays. I did walk about five miles and got a little sun.


----------



## Inhibited

Did my first Cycle class, i only hope it gets easier...


----------



## Aust99

Just finished an epic workout.... walked to the gym... about 1km, did my 40mins resistance training and cardio.... and walked home!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Another personal best on the stairmaster: 50 minutes of level 7 and 10 at level 3.

Abs and hamstring stretches. 

I'm getting frustrated with my stretching....is it possible to hit a plateau with it? I mean technically I know it's not but I feel as if I progressed well to a point and now I'm not increasing in flexibility as much as should be given that I work on it every single day and always after cardio so my muscles should be very warm and easily stretched.


----------



## supersizebbw

today did: 30min treadclimber, 30min elliptical

yesterday, when i was grocery shopping, minding my own business, a complete total stranger walked upto me and started telling me that taking daily long walks round the park is what helped her loose all her weight and told me i should do the same...the entire time i was thinking WTF? i smiled politely and walked away, but really i just wanted to tell her to piss off, i really do hate it when people take it upon themselves to stick their nose in other peoples business


----------



## lypeaches

supersizebbw said:


> today did: 30min treadclimber, 30min elliptical
> 
> yesterday, when i was grocery shopping, minding my own business, a complete total stranger walked upto me and started telling me that taking daily long walks round the park is what helped her loose all her weight and told me i should do the same...the entire time i was thinking WTF? i smiled politely and walked away, but really i just wanted to tell her to piss off, i really do hate it when people take it upon themselves to stick their nose in other peoples business



Wow...just wow.... I would just imagine in my head taking her to the gym and kicking her ass on the treadclimber in a head to head. It would be fun to do that sometime, but not really worth the trouble to arrange. Still, one can dream. 

Me, I went to the gym last night. 30 minutes weights, 30 minutes treadmill, 30 minutes yoga at home. 

Lovebhms, that's a good question about the stretching. I've been doing my yoga stretches now pretty consistently for about a month I think, and I notice I am getting better, but am still a far cry from where I want to be. I wonder how long it takes? Guess I'll find out, as I am happy with the benefits and plan to continue, but I'm curious if anyone else has experience with this? And I wonder if there is just a point where some bodies just don't stretch like other bodies?


----------



## LoveBHMS

I had a talk with my dad about it (he's a scientist and an athlete) and he said that there is no plateau, but that you do have to at a point work longer and harder and hold a position for longer than i've been doing it. He suggested I try a yoga class to learn more about breathing and relaxing into stretches which I may do.

We actually worked out together yesterday and he taught me some really tough new core exercises so i'm going to work on those this week. I also finally hit the one hour level 7 stairmaster time I've been going for. I'm really really excited because I've been upping the intensity by minutes over the past few weeks and to see the progress was thrilling. My quads are looking terrific and just the excitement of reaching a goal is so fantastic.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Nautilus Equipment*

Warmup: Recumbent Bike - 10 min 

1. Bench Press (250lbs) 2X10
2. Rows (250lbs) 2X10
3. Tricep Press (140lbs) 2X10 

** light day first day back at the gym to use the nautilus equipment in almost three weeks


----------



## LoveBHMS

That's amazing Tony! I just started some new exercises yesterday, one of which is the Seated Row and I only do 3X15 at 60 pounds. Gonna have to bust my ass to even be posting in the same thread with you. Wow!

I also started a combination of situps and isometric ab exercises on the incline bench. I hook my feet on and go down halfway into a lying down position so my body is basically midway into a situp and hold that on a count. I started at 20, then did 5 situps, then another 20 count and another 5 situps. Holding the midway positiong is super tough.

Also did the ususal Stairmaster cardio of Level 7, 1 hour.


----------



## lypeaches

Yeah...Tonynyc is our resident strong man . 

I know you were kind of joking in your response to Tony, Lovebhms, but I think it bears repeating for all the thread readers and participants, that everyone is welcome here, no matter what their size or fitness level. 

Anyway, last night I did 1 1/4 hours of Wii Aerobics (tennis, step, boxing), 30 minutes yoga. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Obviously i was kidding....I just meant Tony's strength and muscle are a great inspiration, that's all. Also since I'd just started the very exercise he did, I had been thinking about having a new strength challenge as far as working those muscle groups he was talking about.


----------



## lypeaches

I know you were, lovebhms . 

Just a very gentle, general reminder for everyone here, not directed at you or Tony or anyone specific. Exercise has been so helpful for me in terms of pain management, I just try to encourage everyone to try to do as much as they can. 

Have a wonderful thanksgiving, everyone, and I'll be giving out bonus rep for anyone who actually works out on Thanksgiving day!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute walk outside in the park along the river bank


----------



## supersizebbw

yesterday did: nada, zilch, zero 

today did: 20min treadclimber, 30min elliptical


----------



## tinkerbell

I did a 5 min warm up and 20 min strength DVD on Tuesday.

And I had planned to run 5k (3.1 miles) today. I didn't sign up for any races, because of my foot, so I just did it on my own. But ended up running 4.5 miles instead  It was great. I felt good. I've missed this! My foot is still sore though.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> That's amazing Tony! I just started some new exercises yesterday, one of which is the Seated Row and I only do 3X15 at 60 pounds. Gonna have to bust my ass to even be posting in the same thread with you. Wow!
> 
> I also started a combination of situps and isometric ab exercises on the incline bench. I hook my feet on and go down halfway into a lying down position so my body is basically midway into a situp and hold that on a count. I started at 20, then did 5 situps, then another 20 count and another 5 situps. Holding the midway positiong is super tough.
> 
> Also did the ususal Stairmaster cardio of Level 7, 1 hour.




*L*oveBHMS: that is a very impressive workout. Since my goals are more in the line of strength training ... I do have to make a balance between (strength and cardio) ...I wouldn't be able to go all out on the stairmaster and still have strength to do a weighlifting workout... Have you ever done *The Plank.** ?*


lypeaches said:


> Yeah...Tonynyc is our resident strong man .
> 
> I know you were kind of joking in your response to Tony, Lovebhms, but I think it bears repeating for all the thread readers and participants, that everyone is welcome here, no matter what their size or fitness level.
> 
> Anyway, last night I did 1 1/4 hours of Wii Aerobics (tennis, step, boxing), 30 minutes yoga.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



*L*yPeaches: Thanks you 

I'm far from a resident strongman. This is a very slow journey for me... like my headstrap and wristcurl work (one 1.25lbs plate increase at a time)..I've always been impressed by weightlifters who are able to maintain health and strength at from an early to an advanced age (like many of the classic old time strongmen)...

------------------------------------------------------------------












The Inch Dumbbell has a rich, interesting history that goes back as far as weights themselves. *Thomas Inch (1881-1963)* of Great Britain, requested three dumbbells to be made by Appleby and Brogdens Iron Works for his traveling circus show. Mr. Inch himself was no slouch in the strength game. Once Britain's Strongest Man, he had a personal best overhead press of 356 lbs, *could deadlift 560 lbs with one hand at the age of 69(!) and could easily lift the original Dumbbell at a bodyweight of only 168 lbs at the time*. (Yup, he weighed less than the Dumbbell itself!) 

*Source: Bodybuilding.com*

*Thomas Inch*
-----------------------------------


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> I know you were, lovebhms .
> 
> Just a very gentle, general reminder for everyone here, not directed at you or Tony or anyone specific. Exercise has been so helpful for me in terms of pain management, I just try to encourage everyone to try to do as much as they can.
> 
> Have a wonderful thanksgiving, everyone, and I'll be giving out bonus rep for anyone who actually works out on Thanksgiving day!!



So very true...One thing I have learned is being gentle with the body .. heck you have to deal with aches and slow recovery time between training sessions


----------



## supersizebbw

today did:
-30min treadmill (steepest incline but at slow walking pace), 30min elliptical machine.


----------



## Aust99

40 min workout at the gym.... not bad for a Friday after work...


----------



## lypeaches

Thanksgiving day...1 hour Wii aerobics (boxing and step), 30 minutes yoga

Can someone help me out? SupersizeBBW and Tinkerbell need holiday workout rep, but I can't give it to them!! 

Tony, agreed, it's a long, slow process. But it's about the journey, not just the destination. I think you're doing great!


----------



## Frankie

I went to the gym on Tuesday and did the elliptical, Stairmaster, and weight machines. Yesterday the gym was closed for Thanksgiving, but my boyfriend and I walked seven miles.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks Lypeaches. I should have went today, but I plan to go out tomorrow too.

And great job, Frankie. 7 miles is awesome!


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Home Workout
light day

1. Wrist Roller (40lbs) (forearm work)
2. Head Strap (40lbs) 3X10 (neck work)


----------



## LoveBHMS

First bump up to Level 8 Stairmaster--30 Minutes at level 8

Core work--seated rows 60 lbs at 15 reps times 3
Isometric ab exercise--balance on incline board for 20 seconds X 2
10 situps on incline board at highest level of incline

Bicep curls with barbell- 10 reps X 2 at 20 pounds
Tricep curls with barbell- 10 reps X 2 at 15 pounds


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday: lots of strolling/walking around stores searching for bargains- not sure how much time to claim since I didn't keep track

Saturday: Turned into family exercise day. Went to a big park/playground down at the Greenville SC Zoo. Spent 80 minutes walking around the paths there. My girls were with me and rode their bikes or walked that whole time, too. 
Would have explored further but one of the little ones was showing signs of meltdown and they wanted to play on the huge playground for a while.


----------



## tinkerbell

I ran 4.5 miles yesterday too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 min walk outside this morning.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Added another minute to my new Stairmaster level so 31 minutes at level 8

11 X 2 Reps of 15 pounds Tricep Curls
10 X 1 Reps of 20 pounds bicep curls
5 X 1 Reps of 30 pounds bicep curls

2 X 25 seconds isometric balance on incline board
6 X 2 sets up full situps on incline board 

3 X 15 at 60 pounds of Seated Row Nautilus machine

Yoga stretches with focus on spine lengthening/stretching moves.


----------



## lypeaches

Wow...everyone did great at keeping up with their routines over the holidays! Great job!

Friday...gym workout 40 minutes weights, 35 minutes treadmill
Saturday...about 3 hours of yardwork, mostly raking and hauling acorns.
Sunday, mostly rested...30 minutes Wii Tennis.

Frankie, 7 miles is a long walk, good for you!


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> First bump up to Level 8 Stairmaster--30 Minutes at level 8
> 
> Core work--seated rows 60 lbs at 15 reps times 3
> Isometric ab exercise--balance on incline board for 20 seconds X 2
> 10 situps on incline board at highest level of incline
> 
> Bicep curls with barbell- 10 reps X 2 at 20 pounds
> Tricep curls with barbell- 10 reps X 2 at 15 pounds



Yeah 30 minutes at level 8....I only lasted 5.

You're either a machine or I'm that far out of it lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

Just takes practice. 

The pushups and boxing stuff was pretty impressive though.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Just takes practice.
> 
> The pushups and boxing stuff was pretty impressive though.



Yeah, my split open knuckle is the prime example of why you bring gloves lol


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Home Workout*
*light day*

1. One Dumbbell Sumo Squats (55lbs) 20 reps
2. Wrist Roller (40lbs) (forearm work)
3. Head Strap (40lbs) 3X10 (neck work)


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah, my split open knuckle is the prime example of why you bring gloves lol



I recall suggesting gloves.

The pushups were pretty awesome. No way can i do 25 in rapid succession....yet!


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> Just finished an epic workout.... walked to the gym... about 1km, did my 40mins resistance training and cardio.... and walked home!!!



This again.. except this time I jogged there and walked back. Fun fun (not!!!)

Three of my students saw me too, they were travelling home from their tennis lessons and saw me heading home from the gym. Today in class they ran up to tell me what I had been doing.. lol They are 8 and it's strange for them to see their teacher outside of the school setting. ha ha


----------



## lypeaches

Nice job Aust!

Me, went to the gym. About 40 minutes weights, 35 minutes treadmill. Did about 25 minutes yoga at home. 

Did a 19 minute mile yesterday....down from 22. My next goal is to do a 15 minute mile, which will probably require a little jogging (yikes!).


----------



## LoveBHMS

Last night was longer low intensity cardio. 25 minutes of Level 7 Stairmaster and 1 hour of treadmill at 3% incline alternating speeds from 2-5.1 MPH.

Today is a rest day. I was really exhausted last night and realized i need a day off so I can be recharged tomorrow. I probably should have skipped it last night b/c a last minute emergency work project came up in early afternoon and i had to work for five straight hours to get it done.

You definitely don't have to jog to do a 15 minute mile. That's only 4 MPH on a treadmill and can easily be done at a fast walk. I think you can walk up to about 4.3 MPH and above that you'd have to jog. I like to do intervals on the treadmill from 2 MPH up to about 8 MPH and I don't jog/run until I get to 5.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> You definitely don't have to jog to do a 15 minute mile. That's only 4 MPH on a treadmill and can easily be done at a fast walk. I think you can walk up to about 4.3 MPH and above that you'd have to jog. I like to do intervals on the treadmill from 2 MPH up to about 8 MPH and I don't jog/run until I get to 5.



For me, a short, fat chick with achy hips and flat feet, 4mph on the treadmill is FAST. I'm working up to it. So far, the very best I can do walking, and only for a few minutes or so at a time is 3.3 (I'm really more comfortable at 2.7), I have jogged a few minutes (like 2 minutes at a time), at the speed of 4 mph. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't actually be able to walk that fast. And if by some miracle I can, I can assure you it it won't be easy.


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> For me, a short, fat chick with achy hips and flat feet, 4mph on the treadmill is FAST. I'm working up to it. So far, the very best I can do walking, and only for a few minutes or so at a time is 3.3 (I'm really more comfortable at 2.7), I have jogged a few minutes (like 2 minutes at a time), at the speed of 4 mph. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't actually be able to walk that fast. And if by some miracle I can, I can assure you it it won't be easy.



eep. I'm sorry.

I didn't think about the particulars of it, but I do happen to have a very high waist and disproportionately longer legs, so for me I cover more "ground" than a shorter woman when I walk. IOW, one step takes up a lot of space.

I really did not mean to offend you LYP, I was only going on my own experience with my own height/build.


----------



## lypeaches

Oh, it's ok Love, sorry if I snapped a little there, I'm not having a great day. I've made incredible strides in my fitness levels over the last couple years, but there is still such a long way to go, it can be daunting. 

And yeah, I agree, I think long legs can make a difference. Seems like I'm always half running to keep up with people.


----------



## Frankie

tinkerbell said:


> And great job, Frankie. 7 miles is awesome!





lypeaches said:


> Frankie, 7 miles is a long walk, good for you!



Thanks, ladies! If I may return the praise, both of you have been knocking me out with what you've been doing. I need to exercise more consistently as you guys do.

I went to the gym tonight and did:

- 30 minutes of elliptical at level 6 (up from level 5 last week), varying inclines to target different muscle groups
- 10 minutes of Stairmaster at level 2
- 150lbs on the leg press
- 45lbs on the leg curl
- 60lbs on the seated row
- 30lbs on the chest press

Doesn't knock your socks off, but since it's been so long since I've exercised regularly, I'm basically starting from zero. I would have liked to have done more, but I keep getting to the gym late (it closes at 9pm). I really need to start leaving the office earlier.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Frankie. I've been making an extra effort these days to get back to my regular old routine. I will have to say that the main thing for me was finding something that I could do at home. If I had to go to the gym everyday to exercise, I would not be nearly as consistant with my exercise. So, for me, Wii has been a godsend. It's probably not as good as going to the gym, but I do work up a sweat, and it's fun enough to keep me engaged and returning to it... I'm a fan. 

Last night 1 hour of Wii aerobics, (step and boxing), and 20 minutes yoga.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today's goal was to start an increased focus on strength training.

Warm Up- 22 Minutes of Stairmaster Level 8

Seated Row- 60 Pounds 16 reps X 3
Tricep Curls with barbell- 15 pounds 16 reps X 2
Bicep Curls with barbell - 20 pounds 15 reps X 1
Bicep Curls with barbell - 30 pounds X 6

Isometric Abs- 2 X 25 Seconds of balance on incline board
Sit ups on incline board- 2 X 10 sets with board as full incline

Cardio - 1 hour interval workout with 3% incline speed ranging from 2 MPH to 6 MPH with 5 minute cooldown


----------



## Aust99

Did my workout today.... put in a real concerted effort and it paid off... I'm feeling really good after working so hard tonight.


----------



## lypeaches

Nice workouts, Love & Aust! 

Me, 1 hour Wii Aerobics (step and boxing), 30 minutes yoga with a lot of the "chair" pose, my thighs are feeling it today!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Thanks LYP.

The extra rep/weights really made a difference. I can feel it today in a good way--not hurting really just a mild awareness of my muscles. When I was doing the "downward dog" pose my arms started trembling because i'd properly exhausted them using weights. That felt good, like I'd worked as hard as possible. 

OTOH, I have to admit I got lazy about stretching which is something I really need to avoid, as it's a vital part of my health goals as far as keeping my back and hips in good working order.


----------



## lypeaches

yeah...I actually really like that just slightly sore feeling...


----------



## lypeaches

Last night, went to the gym and did 40 minutes weights. Not feeling so great, so left it at that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Last night, went to the gym and did 40 minutes weights. Not feeling so great, so left it at that.



Hope you bounce back soon 

60 min mall walk last night


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Last night, went to the gym and did 40 minutes weights. Not feeling so great, so left it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bounce back soon
> 
> 60 min mall walk last night
Click to expand...


*D*itto - hope you feel better LyPeaches. Sometimes it's just listening to your body and if you have to have one of those days and so a lighter workout... nothing worng with that. 

*Today's Home Workout*
light day - free weights

1. Pinch Grip (10lbs) (static hold 20 seconds) ****
2. Hand Grips 2X5 (each hand) (forearm work)
3. Head Strap (41.25lbs) 3X10 (neck work) 

**** tried to do the wrist curls with 41.25lbs. Strength just wasn't there today. Did some alternate grip work


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today I forced myself to focus on stretching so I would not make it a habit to not do it and not pay as much attention to it as cardio and strength work. All stretches were held for at least 1 minute and focused on breathing.

Warm Up- Stairmaster 23 minutes at Level 8/8 minutes Level 3

Stretches- 
Yoga Cobra and Downward Dog
Hamstrings
Inner thighs 

Strength-

Seated Row - 60 pounds; 3 X 20 reps
Tricep Curls- 20 pounds 2 X 15 reps
Bicep Curls- 30 pounds 2 X 10 reps

Abdominal Isometric Balance - 3 X 25 Seconds
Situps on incline bench 2 X 10 situps with bench at full incline


----------



## Rojodi

I have suffered a setback. I was taking Vitamin D pills, doctor's orders, for the last three months. I was suffering from major leg cramps whenever I walked. They were so bad last week, I was in tears. Called the doctor, he told me to STOP taking them. 

It will be a few more weeks before the effects of the pills will leave my system, but I did 2 hours of shopping with my wife at an outlet mall...I was cramp free!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> I have suffered a setback. I was taking Vitamin D pills, doctor's orders, for the last three months. I was suffering from major leg cramps whenever I walked. They were so bad last week, I was in tears. Called the doctor, he told me to STOP taking them.
> 
> It will be a few more weeks before the effects of the pills will leave my system, but I did 2 hours of shopping with my wife at an outlet mall...I was cramp free!



Glad you could get back to walking- what does the Vitamin D do?


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you could get back to walking- what does the Vitamin D do?



Low vitamin D levels in your blood is something that's hot now with some doctors. The pills were suppose to raise my levels, but the cramps out-weighed ANY good they would have done. Now, I just drink more milk and have a slice of cheese with lunch.


----------



## Frankie

Sorry about the cramps, Rojodi. They sound really painful.

I'm taking a vitamin D3 supplement because my D tested low, too. It's pretty common to have inadequate D, especially in certain geographical locations (less sun). I suggest that anyone who's getting a blood panel done ask their doctor about getting their D checked while they're at it. Your body can't use calcium without vitamin D.


----------



## Rojodi

Frankie said:


> Sorry about the cramps, Rojodi. They sound really painful.
> 
> I'm taking a vitamin D3 supplement because my D tested low, too. It's pretty common to have inadequate D, especially in certain geographical locations (less sun). I suggest that anyone who's getting a blood panel done ask their doctor about getting their D checked while they're at it. Your body can't use calcium without vitamin D.



This is the second time I've had problems with a pill prescribed by my doctor. About 17 years ago, I was given a B12 pill to reduce my cholesterol. Though I showed no signs of side-effects - mainly itchy skin - I wasn't aware that it was damaging my liver. Fortunately, my doctor caught it in damage, though now my liver's bad; I can't drink more than a beer without being fall-over, face-in-the-gutter drunk; Atkin's diet, forget it, it would KILL me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Weekly recap:

Strolling/walking in big hotel, including up and down several flights of stairs on Tuesday night. 
One hour mall walk on Thursday.
Dancing on Friday night
65 minute mall walk Saturday evening.
3 hours housekeeping today.


----------



## Inhibited

Cycle class..... last Monday class as it has been cancelled..


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> Cycle class..... last Monday class as it has been cancelled..



Love the smiley at the end.... is that because you did the class or because it was the last one??? lol

I just went to the gym and did my 40min resistance/ cardio thingy... was hard to get there today as I have Mondayitis but I am glad I went. :happy:


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks for the well wishes, Tonynyc and GEF. I'm fine now... just needed a little R & R I guess. 

Friday, 30 minutes yoga
Saturday - nothing
Sunday 1 hour Wii Tennis, 30 minutes Wii Step and Boxing, 15 minutes yoga


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> Love the smiley at the end.... is that because you did the class or because it was the last one??? lol
> 
> I just went to the gym and did my 40min resistance/ cardio thingy... was hard to get there today as I have Mondayitis but I am glad I went. :happy:



lol its the last one... it will be starting wednesdays in the new year, its not the cycle itself its the seat that i can't get used too, i bought bike seat gel things and they don't even help...


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Nautilus Equipment*

Warmup: Recumbent Bike (Steady HR Setting- 115) 
Bike Levels Adjust Automatically - 5 min 

1. Leg Extension (120) 2X10
2. Bench Press (250lbs) 1X10, 1X8
3. Pullovers (120lbs) 2X10
4. Tricep Press (140lbs) 2X10 

** abbreviated workout the gym


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today I used the gym in what I have to admit was an unhealthy way. I'm really upset over a "guy issue" and basically tried to exhaust myself into stress reduction.

20 Minutes Level 8 Stairmaster
1 Hour Treadmill at 3% incline with 5 minute cooldown
35 minutes Recumbent Bike using "Random Hills" program.

I did not stretch or weight train at all, which I know was all kinds of wrong. I guess at the end of the day, there are worse things for you than some extra cardio.


----------



## tinkerbell

I am not allowed to run, per my Dr. So I can do low impact stuff, so I did that today. I did a DVD that was 20 min strength and sculpt.


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> lol its the last one... it will be starting wednesdays in the new year, its not the cycle itself its the seat that i can't get used too, i bought bike seat gel things and they don't even help...




I know exactly what you mean... I bought a spin bike to increase my fittness but I struggle to stay on it as the seat hurts my butt so much... even with the special seat covers. :doh:


So it's exercise with my two feet on the floor for me:happy:


----------



## lypeaches

Hey LoveBHMS...sorry to hear some guy is giving you stress. Do we need to gang up and pay him a little visit for you?  We've all been working out so we have some muscle...

Last night, gym, 40 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill.


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> Hey LoveBHMS...sorry to hear some guy is giving you stress. Do we need to gang up and pay him a little visit for you?  We've all been working out so we have some muscle...
> 
> Last night, gym, 40 minutes weights, 25 minutes treadmill.



Lol....nice offer! 

Hopefully he'll lay truth to the notion that karma is a bitch.

Tomorrow back to the usual, hopefully within the next week or so I will make my new goal of 33 minutes at Level 8 on the Stairmaster and continue strength and flexibility training.


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*At the Studio*


1. Hamstring Stretches

**** repeat cycle 3 X ****

2. One Dumbbell Squats (55lbs) 1X10
3. One Dumbbell Swings (55lbs) 1X10
*****************************

4. worked on self defense techniques


----------



## Inhibited

Pump Class


----------



## Aust99

My normal circuit... I am proud that I got to the gym today... I'm always so tired by this time of the week.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> Lol....nice offer!
> 
> Hopefully he'll lay truth to the notion that karma is a bitch.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's generally worked for me
> 
> last night, 1hour Wii step and boxing, 30 minutes yoga


----------



## Rojodi

25 minutes of shoveling 7 inches of wet snow. Only pain was from my herniated disk, which went away during the long hot shower.


----------



## LoveBHMS

32 Minutes Level 8 Stairmaster

40 Minutes interval Treadmill from 2 mph to 5.5 mph.

Stretching with focus on deep breathing and holding stretches for half a minute to a full minute.


----------



## tinkerbell

I did the same work out yesterday, as I did monday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 min mall walk. Got tired and feeling funny after 40 minutes so took a five minute break before finishing up. Drinking water helped- thinking I got a bit dehydrated from not drinking much this afternoon.


----------



## KHayes666

I'm a little late but yesterday I spent 45 minutes shoveling the icy/slushy driveway, front steps, sidewalk and barrier.

Snow is light and fluffy, ice/sleet is much tougher to shovel. I think that was a good work out lol


----------



## Rojodi

25 minutes of mall walking, dodging the old folks and stay-at-home moms with their kids
15 minutes of Wii boxing
30 minutes of Wii tennis
15 minutes of trim shoveling, making the driveway more accessable


----------



## tonynyc

TODAYS WORKOUT
At the Studio


1. Hamstring Stretches

**** repeat cycle 3 X ****

2. Sumo Squats -One Dumbbell (55lbs) 1X25
3. Dumbbell Swings (55lbs) 1X10
4. One Arm Dumbbell Press (55lbs) 1X10
*****************************
5. Some Grip Work 

6. worked on self defense techniques

----------------------------------






*Sumo Squats with Single Dumbbell*







*Dumbbell Swing: anything that is done with the more expensive KettleBells - you can do with a Solid Dumbbell *

*"Dumbbell Swing" is one of those great classic old school exercises*

---------------------------------------------------------------------






*One Arm Dumbbell Presses*


----------



## Frankie

Consistent exercise is not likely to happen for me for the rest of this month. Between staying late at the office, trying to really clean my home for the holidays, and Christmas shopping, the gym has fallen by the wayside. At least I'm continuing to eat healthfully with plenty of fruits and vegetables. Well, there is something to be said for heavy duty housecleaning and walking around town while shopping.


----------



## lypeaches

Frankie, I'm getting in to the same situation....the next week or so is going to be spotty for sure....but activity is activity, whether it be the gym or stores...

Hmmm...Wednesday I had the pleasure of shovelling slush for about 45 minutes.


----------



## tinkerbell

Same work out, but actually did the 10 min cool down and stretch. So a total of 35 mins.


----------



## Inhibited

Cross Trainer - 15min
Bike - 15 min (not the ones used in cycle class)
Bicep curls 
Abs
Stretch.....


----------



## lypeaches

30 minutes yoga last night


----------



## tonynyc

TODAYS WORKOUT
Nautilus Equipment

*** light workout today. Hamstrings were sore.

Warmup: Recumbent Bike - 10 min 

1. Leg Extension (90lbs) 2X10
2. Bench Press (250lbs) 1X8, 15 sec rest (180lbs) 2X10
3. Rowing (200lbs) 2X10
4. Incline Press (200lbs) 2X5 
5. Bicep Curls (140lbs) 1X10


----------



## LoveBHMS

32 Minutes Level 8 Stairmaster
1 Hour recumbent bike at levels ranging from 10-2 but mostly 7.
1/2 hour treadmill (just walking for the most part, I wanted to watch the end of a football game)

1 X 15 Reps seated row 60 pounds
1 X 15 Reps seated row 67.5 pounds

2 X 10 Reps bicep curls 30 pounds
2 X 15 Reps tricep curls 20 pounds

Lots of stretching with focus on hamstrings and deep breathing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 min mall walk on Saturday
60 min mall walk today


----------



## Inhibited

Bike 25 min

x trainer 20 min

Abs


----------



## Rojodi

Sunday:
20 minutes of Wii boxing
40 minutes of other Wii games

Today:
2 hours of full contact mall shopping/walking
AND picked up a Wii Fitness Plus!


----------



## LoveBHMS

All cardio.

15 minutes Stairmaster vary levels from 2-11.

1 1/2 hours of treadmill with incline at 3 or 4%, speed ranging from 2 to 5.5 mph.


----------



## supersizebbw

wow, its really difficult trying to find time to workout during this crazy rush to the holidays. today went to the gym and really didn't feel like doing the machines so tried out the belly dancing class they had on offer. wow, it was loads of fun and really felt sensual too lol! it really worked my abdominal and hip/thigh muscles good!

hope all's been well with everyones workouts


----------



## lypeaches

Rojodi said:


> Sunday:
> 20 minutes of Wii boxing
> 40 minutes of other Wii games
> 
> Today:
> 2 hours of full contact mall shopping/walking
> AND picked up a Wii Fitness Plus!



Would like to hear your review of WiiFit Plus! I wish they would come out with a full length Step game. 

Me - about an hour of Wii last night. Tennis, step and boxing. 

SupersizeBBW, I hear ya...I have not been good at actually getting to the gym. December makes me crazy.


----------



## Rojodi

lypeaches said:


> Would like to hear your review of WiiFit Plus! I wish they would come out with a full length Step game.
> 
> Me - about an hour of Wii last night. Tennis, step and boxing.
> 
> SupersizeBBW, I hear ya...I have not been good at actually getting to the gym. December makes me crazy.



Wii Fit Plus does make you sweat, if you do things correctly and for more than once. It weighs you, which is a good thing, and it does recommend that you, at the most, lose 3.1 lbs every two weeks. However, it's "recommended" ideal weight is something that needs to be fixed. As a 5'9" male, with dense bones and a former athlete's muscular build, it is very BAD for me to weigh the 149 lbs they said was ideal.


----------



## supersizebbw

managed to get to the gym and took a 60min street dance class, it was a first for me, and a really good workout too.


----------



## lypeaches

Good for you supersize! 

Rojodi....do they have more aerobic exercises than Wii Fit?


----------



## Rojodi

lypeaches said:


> Good for you supersize!
> 
> Rojodi....do they have more aerobic exercises than Wii Fit?



Oh yes!! Haven't looked at them all, my son has, and said there is more on the Fit plus area.


----------



## lypeaches

Awesome! That's what I'm really looking for, especially during the winter months....


----------



## Rojodi

lypeaches said:


> Awesome! That's what I'm really looking for, especially during the winter months....



Hey, if it works up a sweat and raises your heart rate, it's exercise! We purchased it Monday, after seriously thinking of joining a gym, but it took ONE visit to Bally's to change my wife's mind. She did NOT like the way I was treated by their salesperson, telling me that

1. I needed to weigh between 150 and 160 lbs to be "healthier";
2. Once I lost the weight, my diabetes would disappear;
3. I HAD to follow the diet plan their "nutritionist" would recommend...bullshit!!


----------



## lypeaches

Rojodi said:


> Hey, if it works up a sweat and raises your heart rate, it's exercise! We purchased it Monday, after seriously thinking of joining a gym, but it took ONE visit to Bally's to change my wife's mind. She did NOT like the way I was treated by their salesperson, telling me that
> 
> 1. I needed to weigh between 150 and 160 lbs to be "healthier";
> 2. Once I lost the weight, my diabetes would disappear;
> 3. I HAD to follow the diet plan their "nutritionist" would recommend...bullshit!!



Wow...just wow. That is so wrong. FWIW, I've found gyms to be a hit or miss experience. Some are great, some are a magnet for a-holes. I like mine ok, everyone tends to keep to themselves, but once my contract is up in February I'm not going to renew, as I find I'm much more consistent with the Wii, plus I've now learned some home exercises with free weights, stability ball, and yoga too. Save myself some money for a little while, anyway.


----------



## Rojodi

lypeaches said:


> Wow...just wow. That is so wrong. FWIW, I've found gyms to be a hit or miss experience. Some are great, some are a magnet for a-holes. I like mine ok, everyone tends to keep to themselves, but once my contract is up in February I'm not going to renew, as I find I'm much more consistent with the Wii, plus I've now learned some home exercises with free weights, stability ball, and yoga too. Save myself some money for a little while, anyway.



The one gym that's great for rehab and families, we can't get in, they're not taking in any new members, grumble mumble piss moan


----------



## lypeaches

Can you be on a waiting list?


----------



## Rojodi

lypeaches said:


> Can you be on a waiting list?



This gym accepts local insurance cards for discounts, and their waiting list is 6 months at the moment. My wife works at an HMO, her company's looking into setting up exercise routines for their employees and families.


----------



## lypeaches

Well, hopefully something will pan out for you soon... in the meantime, you do have the Wii, which I think is fabulous!


----------



## tonynyc

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*At the studio*

** Light workout today. Extra stretches for sore Hamstrings.


1. Stretches for Hamstring and Glutes
2. Hamstring Curls on a Stability Ball 3X10
3. Crunches 2X30
4. Stability Ball Dumbbell Bench Presses (50lbs) 2X50 reps


----------



## lypeaches

I have fallen off the wagon the last week or so...but am impressed with Tonynyc's consistent routine! Way to go! 

My light work schedule starts tomorrow, so I resolve to do something active/workout every day over the Christmas vacation, starting tomorrow. (okay, I know it probably won't happen every single day....but if I shoot for every day, I'll do more).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minute mall walk last night.....I was tired.


----------



## tinkerbell

1 mile run. The dr cleared me to do .25 mile... but I dont even have that short of a distance mapped out around here. 

Anyway it felt good to get back into it. I truly have missed it.


----------



## LoveBHMS

32 minutes Level 8 Stairmaster

20 minutes cooldown on recumbent bike.

2 X 75 seated rows

2 X 25 pound tricep curls

2 X 30 pounds bicep curles, 12 reps

20 situps on incline bench at highest incline

Isometric balances at 30 seconds X 2.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> I have fallen off the wagon the last week or so...but am impressed with Tonynyc's consistent routine! Way to go!
> 
> My light work schedule starts tomorrow, so I resolve to do something active/workout every day over the Christmas vacation, starting tomorrow. (okay, I know it probably won't happen every single day....but if I shoot for every day, I'll do more).



_*L*ypeaches: thanks for the kind words. With me it's about changing what I do on a daily basis and pretty much listen to how my body is feeling. That is the only way that I can stay consistent and motivated_

*TODAYS WORKOUT*
*Nautilus Equipment*


*** light workout today. Hamstrings were sore.
*** had to get that workout in before the snowstorm


Warmup: Recumbent Bike - 10 min 

1. Bench Press (250lbs) 3X8, 30 sec rest between sets
2. Rowing (250lbs) 3X8, 30 second rest between sets
3. Incline Press (200lbs) 2X5
4. Leg Extensions (100lbs) 2X10
5. Leg Curls (80lbs.) 2X10
6. Tricep Press (180lbs.) 2X10 

__________________


----------



## tinkerbell

lypeaches said:


> I have fallen off the wagon the last week or so...but am impressed with Tonynyc's consistent routine! Way to go!
> 
> My light work schedule starts tomorrow, so I resolve to do something active/workout every day over the Christmas vacation, starting tomorrow. (okay, I know it probably won't happen every single day....but if I shoot for every day, I'll do more).



I agree - Tony's consistant routine totally impresses me too! :bow:


----------



## Frankie

Yesterday I walked about eight miles - about four in one go as I traversed the neighborhood on foot while hitting four different liquor stores. I bought a total of 26 bottles. Ok, ok, mini bottles! Makes for good stocking stuffers.


----------



## lypeaches

lol Frankie...I would have been drinking them as I went along...

Great walk though!

I have been doing pretty well, just haven't posted.

Friday night, 30 minutes yoga
Saturday 1 hour Wii aerobics
Sunday 1 hour Wii aerobics
Monday 1 hour Wii aerobics


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Back in the saddle after oral surgery and a snow storm

70 min mall walk- yes I braved the shoppers. Call me determined.......I was after seeing a guy jogging in the snow drifts this morning


----------



## tonynyc

TODAYS WORKOUT
At Home Workout


1. Sumo Squats - with One Dumbbell (65lbs) 1X20
2. Cable Chest Press (with tubing) 2X10
3. One Arm Dumbbell Press (65lbs) 2X5
4. Some Grip Work (wrist roller) 35lbs. 
5. Neck Work (35lbs.) 3X10


----------



## lypeaches

Way to go GEF and Tony! 

Tuesday, 1 hour Wii aerobics, 20 minutes yoga
Wednesday 1 hour Wii aerobics, 30 minutes yoga


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday - 20 mins on the treadmill. Only 1.3 miles. But I find it much harder to run on the treadmill than to run outside. You HAVE to keep up with whatever pace you have it set on. 

I prefer to be outside, but since I live in MI, this will have to do for the winter


----------



## tinkerbell

I did 20 mins on the treadmill today. I'm totally feeling like I have motion sickness after getting off of it.


----------



## tinkerbell

23 mins on the treadmill today - 1.5 miles. I'm getting back into it, and feeling great!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went to the mall last night and did some walking with my new MP3 player. Wow....what a difference. I didn't walk....I WORKED OUT! with all that dance music pumping in my ear
Felt really good....and did it for 75 minutes. Glad to be back in the exercise swing since I slacked off a little last week due to wisdom teeth removal and snow storm.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just started the insanity workout with the fit test. I did much better than I thought. I was pretty close to the people in the vid. It kicked my ass though.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Day 2. Insanity is exactly that: Insanity. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Took a 25 minute walk outside on my lunchbreak yesterday- got some inclined walking in that way.

Then did a 60 minute mall walk last night


85 minutes yesterday


----------



## tonynyc

*G*reat job everyone and nice way to end the year... I took a break from working out for a few days .. prevent staleness and start up on a new program for the New Year... 

Wishing everyone a Happy & Healthy 2010....


----------



## Fascinita

It's 2010, and I--a bona fide fat person--will likely be doing more walking than I did in '09. Maybe even some yoga again. At least that's the plan.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Exercise Thread! 

Thank you to all who supported my efforts to regain some level of personally meaningful fitness--not fitness as defined _for_ me by anyone or anything else, but as define by _me,_ for _my_ needs and _my_ life. Your encouragement, whether publicly on this thread or in private, was appreciated.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Jon Blaze said:


> Just started the insanity workout with the fit test. I did much better than I thought. I was pretty close to the people in the vid. It kicked my ass though.



I've never heard of this, is it a military thing? More info please!

Last night- 

33 Minutes of Level 8 Stairmaster (new record)
3 X 15 Seated Rows with 75 pounds

2 X 15 Bicep Curls with 30 Pounds
2 X 15 Tricep Curls with 25 Pounds
2 X 10 reps of situps on incline bench, highest incline
2 X 30 seconds of isometric balance on incline bench

Spent some time with trainer learning a couple of new core exercise and some super intense stretches for quads and core. I'm feeling better about my hamstring progress, but the quad/core stuff really needed some attention. We also talked about rotating in new core exercises, one of which was the "Plank" that Tonynyc had suggested. I also tried a variation of it using a stability ball that added in pushups, and one that was situps done on those foam rollers where you balance on the roller and do a situp. That was HARD.

As far as my bursitis goes, I'm looking into a diet called "The Swank Diet" which is used to treat the symptoms of MS. I dont' have MS, but the diet is based around eliminating foods which may contribute to nerve inflamation and adding in foods that can combat it. I'm wondering if it would address my condition, so it's something I'd like to try as far as a holistic treatment.


----------



## tinkerbell

Everyone is doing great!!! 

After a couple of days of not doing anything, I'm back with it, and did my first longish distance on the treadmill. I did 3.1 miles (5k). I feel soo good!  I haven't gone that far since Thanksgiving. My foot held up, and doesn't hurt at all, so I'm hoping I've put that injury behind me!


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's Home Workout*
*
light day- just did some exercise with tubing
*

Hamstring Stretches

*** Tubing ***

1. Chest Press 3X10 
2. Back Press 3X10


----------



## LoveBHMS

34 minutes Level 8 Stairmaster

Lots of yoga stretches held for at least one minute.

Practice new quad stretches.

Extra hamstring stretches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Light walking around a Fun Depot with my girls- some up and down stairs this morning. 

Then did a 70 minute mall walk this afternoon.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoveBHMS said:


> I've never heard of this, is it a military thing? More info please!
> 
> Last night-
> 
> 33 Minutes of Level 8 Stairmaster (new record)
> 3 X 15 Seated Rows with 75 pounds
> 
> 2 X 15 Bicep Curls with 30 Pounds
> 2 X 15 Tricep Curls with 25 Pounds
> 2 X 10 reps of situps on incline bench, highest incline
> 2 X 30 seconds of isometric balance on incline bench
> 
> Spent some time with trainer learning a couple of new core exercise and some super intense stretches for quads and core. I'm feeling better about my hamstring progress, but the quad/core stuff really needed some attention. We also talked about rotating in new core exercises, one of which was the "Plank" that Tonynyc had suggested. I also tried a variation of it using a stability ball that added in pushups, and one that was situps done on those foam rollers where you balance on the roller and do a situp. That was HARD.
> 
> As far as my bursitis goes, I'm looking into a diet called "The Swank Diet" which is used to treat the symptoms of MS. I dont' have MS, but the diet is based around eliminating foods which may contribute to nerve inflamation and adding in foods that can combat it. I'm wondering if it would address my condition, so it's something I'd like to try as far as a holistic treatment.



Sorry I'm late.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QZ1RS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's 60 days of hell. Thank god I'm off today. lol
It's basically anaerobic exercises done at a intense cardio pace/consistency with short breaks in between. The workout range from about 35 minutes (The recovery lol) to a little over an hour. The first month is intense. The second month is more intense. lol
I'm only out of the first week, and I was sore for most of it. lol

No equipment is needed (Minus the upper body workout), and you don't need a whole lot of room. I do the movements in my dorm, and so far I haven't needed to move very many things. Most of the movements are in place, but the focus is constantly pushing yourself more and more. Every two weeks you take a "Fit test" with some movements. You're just expected to continue increasing the amount you can do in the allotted time.

Some have used the euphemism that it's "The P90X of cardio," and that's pretty accurate. The regular set doesn't include a lot of upper body work, but lower body work along with lots of torso (Mainly ab) work is great. There's a "Deluxe" that comes with an upper body workout (With free weights as a requirement), a longer ab workout called "Insane abs," and a "Sports Interval" training video. The upper body workout is recommended 2-3 times a week after you've grown accustomed a bit to the regular workout pushing you, as well as switching the to the insane abs video. 

No lie: It's HARD. The people in the video are having trouble with the movements. Some of them participated in p90x (I have that too and P90X+), and they're like dancers, kickboxers, and marathon runners. They're getting served, and you're getting served. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute mall walk

Not only met my quota this week but also made up for what I slacked off on last week. Feels good to catch back up


----------



## LoveBHMS

Jon Blaze said:


> Sorry I'm late.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QZ1RS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It's 60 days of hell. Thank god I'm off today. lol
> It's basically anaerobic exercises done at a intense cardio pace/consistency with short breaks in between. The workout range from about 35 minutes (The recovery lol) to a little over an hour. The first month is intense. The second month is more intense. lol
> I'm only out of the first week, and I was sore for most of it. lol
> 
> No equipment is needed (Minus the upper body workout), and you don't need a whole lot of room. I do the movements in my dorm, and so far I haven't needed to move very many things. Most of the movements are in place, but the focus is constantly pushing yourself more and more. Every two weeks you take a "Fit test" with some movements. You're just expected to continue increasing the amount you can do in the allotted time.
> 
> Some have used the euphemism that it's "The P90X of cardio," and that's pretty accurate. The regular set doesn't include a lot of upper body work, but lower body work along with lots of torso (Mainly ab) work is great. There's a "Deluxe" that comes with an upper body workout (With free weights as a requirement), a longer ab workout called "Insane abs," and a "Sports Interval" training video. The upper body workout is recommended 2-3 times a week after you've grown accustomed a bit to the regular workout pushing you, as well as switching the to the insane abs video.
> 
> No lie: It's HARD. The people in the video are having trouble with the movements. Some of them participated in p90x (I have that too and P90X+), and they're like dancers, kickboxers, and marathon runners. They're getting served, and you're getting served. lol



Sounds like fun! Anything called "Insane" has to be a good time.

I did my regular 34 minutes of Stairmaster at Level 8 tonight and then seated rows with an increase of 7.5 pounds of weight, 3 X 15 reps.

I'd been getting lazy about stretching so I did Cobra, Downward Dog, Salute the Sun, and some hardcore quad/core stretches all for at least a minute along with hamstring stretches and Plank for abs/core.

Tomorrow is bicep/tricep day and also more abwork.


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Home Workout
light day - free weights

1. Back and Hamstring Stretches 
2. Grip Work 
3. One Arm Dumbbell Row 65lbs 2X10 (back)
4. Wrist Roller (31.25lbs) (forearm work)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Starting the day with insanity. It's a good 40 minute cup of PAIN!! lol


----------



## lypeaches

Fascinita said:


> It's 2010, and I--a bona fide fat person--will likely be doing more walking than I did in '09. Maybe even some yoga again. At least that's the plan.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Exercise Thread!
> 
> Thank you to all who supported my efforts to regain some level of personally meaningful fitness--not fitness as defined _for_ me by anyone or anything else, but as define by _me,_ for _my_ needs and _my_ life. Your encouragement, whether publicly on this thread or in private, was appreciated.



Fascinita, this is exactly what this thread is for, in my opinion.


----------



## lypeaches

And, now, back to my regularly scheduled programming....

Happy New Year everyone! Happy, Healthy New Year! 

I decided to take a break from my online activities over the holidays, but I actually did pretty well with my exercise...only missed 4 days out of the 2 weeks off. So I'm proud of myself for that. I'm especially noticing progress in my strength and flexibility with my yoga. 

So, nice to see everyone again....you too Jon Blaze!


----------



## Jon Blaze

lypeaches said:


> And, now, back to my regularly scheduled programming....
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Happy, Healthy New Year!
> 
> I decided to take a break from my online activities over the holidays, but I actually did pretty well with my exercise...only missed 4 days out of the 2 weeks off. So I'm proud of myself for that. I'm especially noticing progress in my strength and flexibility with my yoga.
> 
> So, nice to see everyone again....you too Jon Blaze!



Good seeing you too! Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Fascinita, this is exactly what this thread is for, in my opinion.




In my opinion, too. You go Fascie!  

Please let me know how that yoga goes?


----------



## Aust99

Well.. I'm back... I was inspired by Lypeaches and I went back to the gym after the xmas/new year period... It was a great start to the day... Felt the energy burst all day:happy::happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

Great job Aust!!


I ran for 30 mins on the treadmill this am. At 5:30 am.  I felt really good. But I hate getting up that early! I did a 1:3 ratio - 1 min walk, and 3 min run. Its hard taking scheduled walking breaks, but thats what the training guide I'm following says to do, so I'm doing it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> Well.. I'm back... I was inspired by Lypeaches and I went back to the gym after the xmas/new year period... It was a great start to the day... Felt the energy burst all day:happy::happy:



Congratulations!  :bow:


----------



## lypeaches

Good for you Aust! I hate working out in the morning...seems like I can't get my muscles all working in the same direction....not until 11 am at least. 

Tinkerbell, way to stick to the training guide!

Me...1 hour of Wii Fit, plus 30 minutes yoga


----------



## lypeaches

1 hour Wii Fit....enjoying the new Fit Plus program...the Kung Fu game is too funny!


----------



## Frankie

lypeaches said:


> 1 hour Wii Fit....enjoying the new Fit Plus program...the Kung Fu game is too funny!



I'm so tempted to buy a Wii Fit. Everyone who has one makes it sound like so much fun!


----------



## Aust99

Oh my god my legs are sore today... I did a 80 min walk with some friends yesterday... were all endevoring to get a bit fitter this year. It was 5.9km. I was glad to see the finish line.. lol We'll be doing it again next week. :happy: Watch this space.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I lost all sense of my glorious routine...i got very involved in a book project, for lots of extra $$$ and was house sitting since Thanksgiving. I just haven't MADE THE TIME for the gym, which til now has always been a fixture in my life.

I have been dog walking and really feel the effects of NOT working out. I fell yesterday right on my knee cap and elbow, stepping off a curb and it hurt like hell...then fell in the snow again TODAY on the same knee...but cushioned the blow.

I am really out of shape, and have decided that SATURDAY AM I am back at the gym....I have gained more then a few# that make everything rather difficult for me, putting on my shoes, zipping up my pants, sitting all day in those said pants without them digging into me....<sigh>*


----------



## tinkerbell

Great job, lypeaches and Aust! 

I'm so sorry you fell, HD. I hope that you didn't hurt yourself too badly, and that you're able to get active again soon.







I did 30 mins on the treadmill last night again. I decided I'd much rather do this in the AM before work - I was soo tired last night. But it also felt good too - relieved some of the stress I've been carrying around about work lately. I did my scheduled walking breaks, so I'm keeping up with that.

Foot feels good!


----------



## lypeaches

Frankie...I love mine, but I guess that's kind of obvious from my workout routine. It plays perfectly into my slightly competitive personality because it "scores" you on all your activities, so with that instant feedback I'm always pushing myself to up my score. For myself, I find that very engaging. Plus some of the games are just plain fun. 

Is it the greatest workout ever? in terms of being physically effective? I dunno, maybe not. I'm not trying to be some paragon of fitness though, just trying to live a healthier life, and Wii can make me sweat and get my heart pumping, all while making me smile, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute mall walk Wed night.


----------



## Inhibited

Returned to the gym today, it was like my first day was hard to do my usual 20-30 minutes on the X-trainer only managed 15, and only did about 10 minutes on the bike......... Hopefully i will be back to my normal speed by the end of next week.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 60 minute mall walk Wed night.


*
wow ((((GEF))) glad to see you are still walking so much!!! you go girl...perhaps you can help inspire me to get back to it!! xoxo *


----------



## LoveBHMS

34 minutes level 8 Stairmaster.

1/2 hour of stretching for core muscle groups, hamstrings, and quads.


----------



## Aust99

Ok.... so I went to the gym this morning..... SATURDAY morning.... Go me... lol. Oh, and i'm still feeling the effects of Thursdays walk... I think I need new trainers (shoes).


----------



## lypeaches

Aust, you totally rock for going to the gym on Saturday morning . I'm going to give you power rep for that! 

I see others are having a hard time getting back into routine after the holidays....as am I. Weirdly, I did better WHILE I was on holidays. ::sigh::
Anyways, sometimes it's helpful to remind myself that the reason I work out is because I love myself...that it's a positive action...not something negative. I dunno. It helps me sometimes.

Me, 30 minutes yoga last night. I can now officially do the plank pose, from my toes (not the knees), which I'm pretty proud of. 

HD, Inhibited, nice to see you two! Starting, (or restarting as the case may be) is the hardest part. You can do it!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

> Me, 30 minutes yoga last night. I can now officially do the plank pose, from my toes (not the knees), which I'm pretty proud of.



I do this too! Tonynyc suggested it upthread and then my trainer/dad did as well, so I've started working on it. I think you can really feel the difference in your posture when you're done.

I was also taught a variation on it was to have your feet on a stability ball (if you have one) which I want to try.


----------



## Fascinita

HDANGEL15 said:


> I fell yesterday right on my knee cap and elbow, stepping off a curb and it hurt like hell...then fell in the snow again TODAY on the same knee...but cushioned the blow.



Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Here's hoping you're not in too much pain.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow ((((GEF))) glad to see you are still walking so much!!! you go girl...perhaps you can help inspire me to get back to it!! xoxo *



Sorry to hear that you have fallen and hurt yourself - hope you are having a speedy recovery. Did you manage to make it to the gym this morning? Don't hurt yourself if you need more time to recover. Falls can lead to some serious injuries. 

Glad to see you back in the exercise thread *hugs*  :bow:



Aust99 said:


> Ok.... so I went to the gym this morning..... SATURDAY morning.... Go me... lol. Oh, and i'm still feeling the effects of Thursdays walk... I think I need new trainers (shoes).




Good for you! Glad to read it. I love my new Skechers- they really are as comfortable as someone told me. The shoes make all the difference for me- while walking and later on.


Three hours and 15 minutes of house cleaning today- sweeping, vacuuming, dusting, making beds, cleaning bathrooms and scrubbing floors.


----------



## tinkerbell

I did 4 miles today on the treadmill. I walked for about 20 mins of it, and it took me just about 1 hour.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> I do this too! Tonynyc suggested it upthread and then my trainer/dad did as well, so I've started working on it. I think you can really feel the difference in your posture when you're done.
> 
> I was also taught a variation on it was to have your feet on a stability ball (if you have one) which I want to try.



I've got a ball...I'll have to try it on that. 

Good for you Tinkerbell! And GEF has a clean house, I'm jealous 

Me, about 1 1/4 hours Wii Fit.


----------



## Rojodi

Over the past three weeks, I've been noticing a few things. I will Wii, on average between 30 and 45 minutes, in addition to walking, in the mall or to the market or to the park, for 20 to 36 minutes. After doing this for 4 consecutive days, I gain weight. I don't Wii, I don't walk, for a day or two. This is going to suck but....I seem to lose weight when I do this, and I know why.

It sucks to have arthritis, it sucks to have bone spurs. I'm gaining fluid, and taking off the days will allow my body to, in no better terms, find center, to find equilibrium.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THANKS everyone for all the well wishes and support...decided Saturday had too much on my plate....but today...I was at the gym for a 9am 90 minute spin class....my knee was a little funny but FINE...it felt good to be there....made it 60 minutes of the class and burned over 1200 calories......have been eating very healthy today..which is huge for me...i am total sugar junkie...one day at a time!!!*



tinkerbell said:


> Great job, lypeaches and Aust!
> 
> I'm so sorry you fell, HD. I hope that you didn't hurt yourself too badly, and that you're able to get active again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 30 mins on the treadmill last night again. I decided I'd much rather do this in the AM before work - I was soo tired last night. But it also felt good too - relieved some of the stress I've been carrying around about work lately. I did my scheduled walking breaks, so I'm keeping up with that.
> 
> Foot feels good!





lypeaches said:


> Aust, you totally rock for going to the gym on Saturday morning . I'm going to give you power rep for that!
> 
> I see others are having a hard time getting back into routine after the holidays....as am I. Weirdly, I did better WHILE I was on holidays. ::sigh::
> Anyways, sometimes it's helpful to remind myself that the reason I work out is because I love myself...that it's a positive action...not something negative. I dunno. It helps me sometimes.
> 
> Me, 30 minutes yoga last night. I can now officially do the plank pose, from my toes (not the knees), which I'm pretty proud of.
> 
> HD, Inhibited, nice to see you two! Starting, (or restarting as the case may be) is the hardest part. You can do it!!!





Fascinita said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Here's hoping you're not in too much pain.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry to hear that you have fallen and hurt yourself - hope you are having a speedy recovery. Did you manage to make it to the gym this morning? Don't hurt yourself if you need more time to recover. Falls can lead to some serious injuries.
> 
> Glad to see you back in the exercise thread *hugs*  :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! Glad to read it. I love my new Skechers- they really are as comfortable as someone told me. The shoes make all the difference for me- while walking and later on.
> 
> 
> Three hours and 15 minutes of house cleaning today- sweeping, vacuuming, dusting, making beds, cleaning bathrooms and scrubbing floors.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> And GEF has a clean house, I'm jealous



Lol, that's not MY house I cleaned. I do housekeeping on the side from my regular job sometimes for "extra" money  

I don't usually count the stuff I do in my own house 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS everyone for all the well wishes and support...decided Saturday had too much on my plate....but today...I was at the gym for a 9am 90 minute spin class....my knee was a little funny but FINE...it felt good to be there....made it 60 minutes of the class and burned over 1200 calories......have been eating very healthy today..which is huge for me...i am total sugar junkie...one day at a time!!!*



w00t w00t! Glad you made it to the gym. :happy: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Over the past three weeks, I've been noticing a few things. I will Wii, on average between 30 and 45 minutes, in addition to walking, in the mall or to the market or to the park, for 20 to 36 minutes. After doing this for 4 consecutive days, I gain weight. I don't Wii, I don't walk, for a day or two. This is going to suck but....I seem to lose weight when I do this, and I know why.
> 
> It sucks to have arthritis, it sucks to have bone spurs. I'm gaining fluid, and taking off the days will allow my body to, in no better terms, find center, to find equilibrium.



Did you ask your doctor about this problem? 

Back when I was pregnant and tried to continue with my regular walking, I had issues with the swelling. I was told at my Dr office that I wasn't drinking enough water/fluid beforehand.


----------



## Frankie

Rojodi said:


> Over the past three weeks, I've been noticing a few things. I will Wii, on average between 30 and 45 minutes, in addition to walking, in the mall or to the market or to the park, for 20 to 36 minutes. After doing this for 4 consecutive days, I gain weight. I don't Wii, I don't walk, for a day or two. This is going to suck but....I seem to lose weight when I do this, and I know why.
> 
> It sucks to have arthritis, it sucks to have bone spurs. I'm gaining fluid, and taking off the days will allow my body to, in no better terms, find center, to find equilibrium.



People sometimes notice a small jump in weight when they first start an exercise regimen. I've heard that it can be caused by water retention in connection with the repair and building of muscles. Also, you might be losing fat and building muscle, and muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## lypeaches

Rojodi... I feel your pain. Something I found for myself in my lifetime...I cannot weigh myself often. If I do, I tend to get caught up in weight/food issues that are not healthy, and just end up frustrated. So, I've trained myself to weight only once a month, which I think is often enough to catch a health concern, but not so often that I get all twisted up on whether I've lost or gained weight. Because when I did the weighing every day thing, the one thing I noticed was that there seemed to be very little logical correlation between my output & consumption vs. weight loss, gain, or maintenance. For me, it was only over the long term that things made any sense. 

GEF... that's a great side line! But I think you should count cleaning your own house too 

And Yeah HDAngel, for getting to the gym this weekend!


Me...slack day yesterday...maybe 30 minutes Wii Tennis, forgot to keep track.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> I do this too! Tonynyc suggested it upthread and then my trainer/dad did as well, so I've started working on it. I think you can really feel the difference in your posture when you're done.
> 
> I was also taught a variation on it was to have your feet on a stability ball (if you have one) which I want to try.



*L*oveBHMS: thanks for the suggestions... i will have to see how that plank works using the stability ball...


*I* had to really take a slower pace with my workouts... like any strength training routine... it is a slow go . you just increase by 1lbs at a time. So it was definitely "Pride over Poundage" for me. 

Sometimes folks feel that they should go to the gym and each workout you have to increase weights or push further if you are doing cardio etc. etc. 

For me- it was one of those times to scale back - give the bod' a breather and just start up again... 



*TODAYS WORKOUT*

revisited a "Nautilus" workout routine that I haven't done since last August

*Recumbent Bike:10 min- level 4 (.25 Mile Track Setting) - [2.20 Miles] completed. *


Nautilus Machines

Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (220 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (80 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Pullovers (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (150 lbs) 1 X 10 reps


30-60 second rest between sets

***Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t w00t! Glad you made it to the gym. :happy: :bow:



THANKS (((GEF)))) now i gotta make it back again and again....

i have had a book project and dog sitting on my plate for a month...finished up the book once and for all last nite, so now 

NO MORE EXCUSES!!!!!!


----------



## lypeaches

One day at a time HD! 

Me, I did an hour of Wii, including 30 minutes of a new Wii Game, Golds Gym Cardio Workout. Holy mother of pearl...I take back everything I said about Wii being a "middle of the road" workout. This game had me panting in short order. 

Also 30 mintues yoga.


----------



## lypeaches

tonynyc said:


> *L*oveBHMS: thanks for the suggestions... i will have to see how that plank works using the stability ball...
> 
> 
> *I* had to really take a slower pace with my workouts... like any strength training routine... it is a slow go . you just increase by 1lbs at a time. So it was definitely "Pride over Poundage" for me.
> 
> Sometimes folks feel that they should go to the gym and each workout you have to increase weights or push further if you are doing cardio etc. etc.
> 
> For me- it was one of those times to scale back - give the bod' a breather and just start up again...
> 
> 
> 
> *TODAYS WORKOUT*
> 
> revisited a "Nautilus" workout routine that I haven't done since last August
> 
> *Recumbent Bike:10 min- level 4 (.25 Mile Track Setting) - [2.20 Miles] completed. *
> 
> 
> Nautilus Machines
> 
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Rowing (220 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> Knee Extensions (80 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Pullovers (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> Triceps Press (150 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
> 
> 
> 30-60 second rest between sets
> 
> ***Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.



So....I tried the plank with the stability ball. But, ironically, I found it too unstable. lol. I'll keep my feet on the ground, for now at least. It was ok when I did from the knee area though. 

Recently I realized that whenever I record numbers on anything, I start to get obsessive, and not always in a good way. I find in general I'm happier if I go for what feels right to my body that day, as opposed to the number on the weight. Since I've started doing it that way, I feel better about giving myself breaks when I need it....yet still enjoy challenging myself on other days.


----------



## LoveBHMS

> So....I tried the plank with the stability ball. But, ironically, I found it too unstable. lol. I'll keep my feet on the ground, for now at least. It was ok when I did from the knee area though.



I actually got some instruction this. Part of the key is to make sure to use a smaller sized stability ball then what you'd use to sit on or raise your legs on. Essentially it's only supposed to provide extra core challenge for balancing, so you need to make sure to use one in the smallest size so it's essentially the length of your arms. Otherwise you wind up on sort of a downward incline because your feet are up so much higher than your back and arms.


----------



## lypeaches

Ah, that makes more sense. I don't have a small ball though, and don't think I'll get one just for this, as my space is limited. Perhaps I'll give it whirl at the gym though!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Yeah it really does make a difference, otherwise you wind up in a sort of "diving" position where your body is angled downward rather than in the plank pose.

New record today: 35 minutes of level 8 Stairmaster. 

Forced focus on stretching, including various yoga stretches held for one minute.


----------



## Aust99

Gym - 40 mins resistance training.


----------



## lypeaches

Nice workout Aust! And Love, congrats on breaking your record 

Me - 45 minutes Wii Golds Gym Cardio
15 minutes Wii Fit


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> Nice workout Aust! And Love, congrats on breaking your record
> 
> Me - 45 minutes Wii Golds Gym Cardio
> 15 minutes Wii Fit



Thank you! I was really excited about it. Each extra minute on that thing you can really feel....so I was excited. 

I've also worked really hard on forcing myself to spend a LOT of time on stretching. I have to remember that is an integral part of health management and not just something you're supposed to rush through. We had talked earlier about worrying about reaching plateaus as far as stretching and i learned that that is not possible, it's just a matter of holding the stretches longer as you get to a more difficult point and focusing on breathing properly.


----------



## tonynyc

*W*ent to the studio today. Just did stretches for my hamstrings and lower back...


----------



## LoveBHMS

Repeated my 35 minutes/Level 8 stairmaster. I'm super proud of myself for getting to this point. I can see a huge difference in the definition of my legs and my cardio endurance has increased dramatically.

I do want to share with everyone part of why this program is so important to me. As we get older, we start to look at our parents (if we were raised by biological parents) and see what the future holds. My mom has adult onset scoliosis with a severe front-to-back curvature of the spine. She has lost about 3 inches of height due to this and can no longer take yoga classes because she can't lie down on the floor because of her spinal curvature. She was what looks like a "dowager hump" and you might think it's osteoporosis, but it's not. A couple of years ago, I talked to a trainer about this, and he said it may well have a genetic component, but exercise can go a long way towards fighting it. I was taught to stretch and strengthen my glutes (to support the spine) as well as the core muscles, which is I'm working on the plank, isometric ab work, seated rows, and situps, as well as tons of core stretches. So that is why i'm so Stairmaster crazy and why when I switch to treadmill i always do it at an incline.


----------



## Aust99

I took my little doggie to the dog beach for a 50 min walk.. it was a shock for the old dog but she loved it... and so did I:happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just got back from working out with the squadron.

I ran a little over three miles in 30. Then we got timed for pushups and situps in a minute. I did 52 and 64. My PT test isn't until April, but I'm happy I performed as well as I did already. I know I need more work, but it was a fun time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I posted here on the 10th but....forgot to report my exercise :doh:

I did an hour walk on Sunday.

I did 65 minutes walking tonight


----------



## LoveBHMS

Same 35 minutes Level 8 Stairmaster.

And lots of stretching, I held my hamstring stretches for 2 minutes tonight.

I think tomorrow it's time to bump it up to 36 minutes. I also really need to focus more on core/ab work. I feel like i'm overfocusing on cardio which is good, but at the same time not good since I need to ensure that everything is worked on.


----------



## tinkerbell

I've been slacking a bit this week. I did my 30 min run on Monday, and then didn't do my 2nd until yesterday. 

Today is supposed to be kind of warm, almost 40, so I might do my long run (5 miles this week) outside.


----------



## tonynyc

Great work everyone- I will send as much workout Reps as the system allows me today...


*TODAYS WORKOUT*

*Recumbent Bike:10 min- level 4 (.25 Mile Track Setting) - [2.28 Miles] completed. *

*Nautilus Machines*

Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (250 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (250 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (80 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Pullovers (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
**Triceps Press (180 lbs) 1 X 10 reps


30-60 second rest between sets

***Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.

** 2nd set dod the following on Triceps
Tricep Press (180 lbs) 1 X 4 then dropped weight (140 lbs) 1 X 4


----------



## LoveBHMS

Great job Tony, you really went all out today.

1 1/2 hours of treadmill at 3% incline, 4 MPH.

Plank hold for 1 minute.

Stretches with focus on inner thighs and lower back.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Great job Tony, you really went all out today.
> 
> 1 1/2 hours of treadmill at 3% incline, 4 MPH.
> 
> Plank hold for 1 minute.
> 
> Stretches with focus on inner thighs and lower back.



*L*oveBHMS: thanks. It's always the small steps... I was able to go all out on some of the exercises and step back on others. If I'm going to make any real "strides" in strength training ... it's free weights;but, I am learning to enjoy the small steps and to use different exercises and equipment. 

I did incorporate some stretching before and after my workout and that has made a difference. I can relate to the stretching for the lower back...


----------



## LoveBHMS

tonynyc said:


> *L*oveBHMS: thanks. It's always the small steps... I was able to go all out on some of the exercises and step back on others. If I'm going to make any real "strides" in strength training ... it's free weights;but, I am learning to enjoy the small steps and to use different exercises and equipment.
> 
> I did incorporate some stretching before and after my workout and that has made a difference. I can relate to the stretching for the lower back...



Yeah, it's so important and I definitely have a habit of neglecting it, which I try to not do. I also try to make sure I hold stretches for at least a minute.

I love free weights, the only machine I use is the seated row. 

I never feel like any of the machines "fit" properly, like I'm always having to adjust myself to fit them. I think because i'm very high waisted and have disproportionately long arms, I never feel like my body is placed where it's meant to when sitting or lying on any of them. I'm wondering if other women or shorter men have the same problems.


----------



## tinkerbell

I did my 5 mile run today, but just did it on the treadmill. It wasn't too bad, but I had an upset stomach from pizza I ate last night... lol so it probably wasn't the best idea to run. But I did it, and actually felt better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> I did my 5 mile run today, but just did it on the treadmill. It wasn't too bad, but I had an upset stomach from pizza I ate last night... lol so it probably wasn't the best idea to run. But I did it, and actually felt better.



Glad that worked out- I'm still impressed with you and all the running that you do  :bow:

Friday - walked downtown on my lunch hour for about 15 minutes then got about 15 minutes worth of walking in while out that night.

Sunday- 75 minutes of mall walking then another ten not long after so 85 minutes. 

Was doing atonement for not walking on Saturday. Just five more minutes to make up next week for my slackery


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah, it's so important and I definitely have a habit of neglecting it, which I try to not do. I also try to make sure I hold stretches for at least a minute.
> 
> I love free weights, the only machine I use is the seated row.
> 
> I never feel like any of the machines "fit" properly, like I'm always having to adjust myself to fit them. I think because i'm very high waisted and have disproportionately long arms, I never feel like my body is placed where it's meant to when sitting or lying on any of them. I'm wondering if other women or shorter men have the same problems.




*L*oveBHMS: I agree when it comes to true strength nothing beats free weights. 

For the type of workouts that I will do with the nautilus machines- I'll change things up with doing a 50 rep workput with a moderate weight. Now are you able to adjust the sitting in your machines? 






tinkerbell said:


> I did my 5 mile run today, but just did it on the treadmill. It wasn't too bad, but I had an upset stomach from pizza I ate last night... lol so it probably wasn't the best idea to run. But I did it, and actually felt better.



*T*inkerbell: kudos to you and are those pooches still running with you????



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad that worked out- I'm still impressed with you and all the running that you do  :bow:
> 
> Friday - walked downtown on my lunch hour for about 15 minutes then got about 15 minutes worth of walking in while out that night.
> 
> Sunday- 75 minutes of mall walking then another ten not long after so 85 minutes.
> 
> Was doing atonement for not walking on Saturday. Just five more minutes to make up next week for my slackery



*G*reat work Greenie


----------



## LoveBHMS

You can adjust the sitting, but it's still sort of awkward, like you have to reach very far forward to grab the handles for the seated row, which i think would be easier if you were taller or had longer arms.

I've checked out some leg machines and i always feel like the wrong part of my leg is resting on the part you push against to lift the weight, if that makes sense? The other one I've wanted to try is the lat pull down, but I always feel like my armspan isn't long enough to for my hands to be on the optimal place on the bar.

I know some gyms have machines designed specifcially for women, but mine doesn't.


----------



## lypeaches

OK...so I've been totally lame about posting for the last few days, but fortunately not so lame about working out. Can't remember all the details now, but in short, I did at least an hour of Wii-ing and / or yoga every day except Thursday. 

Love, I totally hear ya about the scoliosis thing. I have a wicked curve (from side to side) in my lower spine, and my grandmother also had a big hump, and couldn't turn her neck at all. It's why I'm extra vigilant with the yoga.

Everyone, I see you all have been doing great! I've got to get back to posting regularly!


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> OK...so I've been totally lame about posting for the last few days, but fortunately not so lame about working out. Can't remember all the details now, but in short, I did at least an hour of Wii-ing and / or yoga every day except Thursday.
> 
> Love, I totally hear ya about the scoliosis thing. I have a wicked curve (from side to side) in my lower spine, and my grandmother also had a big hump, and couldn't turn her neck at all. It's why I'm extra vigilant with the yoga.
> 
> Everyone, I see you all have been doing great! I've got to get back to posting regularly!



LYP just curious, what kind of yoga do you do? Did you experiment with different kinds to find where you are now? 

Another thing I've heard regarding a holistic treatment for it is rolfing, the deep tissue manipulation. If you google "rolfing" and "scoliosis" there are some informative articles around. I also bought my mom a session with a pilates trainer to learn some good exercises and she also follows a book she got.


----------



## lypeaches

Uhm...hate to sound so lame...but I don't know. I started by taking lessons from my chiropractor. And then I incorporated some moves from different yoga shows on Fit TV...so I've kind of made up my own routine through trial and error. I'm in a very small town, so I don't have the luxury of a bunch of different classes to go to, unfortunately. I'm familiar with rolfing but haven't done it. Done massage, and while it feels good, didn't find it particularly helpful. The yoga has been the best.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks GEF! I'm impressed by all the walking you do! 

Thanks Tony - and no, since I'm stuck on the treadmill for the winter, the dogs (probably happily since they hate the cold) are stuck inside. They're pretty lazy these days  

I want to try to get in 3 30 min run/walks this week.


----------



## lypeaches

Tinkerbell, maybe get the dogs their own treadmill . 

1 1/4 hours Wii last night, 25 minutes yoga.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Switched to treadmill today for an hour + 5 minute cooldown. Incline on 3% and speed ranging from 3 MPH to 6 MPH.

Plank hold for one minute
Downward Dog for one minute
Cobra hold for one minute

Butterfly stretch for lower back and inner thighs. I used to do this religiously and neglected it and I can really feel the difference.

All with focus on breathing.

Also I was in a car accident yesterday and my car is totaled. It looks like one of those cars you take around to high schools to show off how bad drunk driving is. (No I was not drinking, just trying to describe how bad my car looks). The impact made the window crash and collapsed the passenger side door and ripped off the brake and fuel lines and the front fender. So today I was so so so grateful to be able to move.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Worked out with the flight today.

1/3 mile warm up
Two miles of indian runs
Then a select set of various calistenics.
Pushups, 8 count body builders, squats, clock lunges (front, side, back, side, front), crunches, standing knee to elbows, bicycle crunches, crunches with legs out straight, jumping jacks.

I did fairly well, but I still need work. I feel giddy now though.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Jon Blaze said:


> Worked out with the flight today.
> 
> 1/3 mile warm up
> Two miles of indian runs
> Then a select set of various calistenics.
> Pushups, 8 count body builders, squats, clock lunges (front, side, back, side, front), crunches, standing knee to elbows, bicycle crunches, crunches with legs out straight, jumping jacks.
> 
> I did fairly well, but I still need work. I feel giddy now though.



I like this workout a lot, very bare bone/military. Cool! And great to hear how good it makes you feel.


----------



## Aust99

Did my 40 mins cardio/resistance training yesterday... today I'm going for a 6km walk with a friend.... thats 3.7miles.... oh yeah!!


----------



## lypeaches

Love, so sorry to hear about your car accident, but am glad you're ok! 

1 hour Wii Fit and Boxing


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Switched to treadmill today for an hour + 5 minute cooldown. Incline on 3% and speed ranging from 3 MPH to 6 MPH.
> 
> Plank hold for one minute
> Downward Dog for one minute
> Cobra hold for one minute
> 
> Butterfly stretch for lower back and inner thighs. I used to do this religiously and neglected it and I can really feel the difference.
> 
> All with focus on breathing.
> 
> Also I was in a car accident yesterday and my car is totaled. It looks like one of those cars you take around to high schools to show off how bad drunk driving is. (No I was not drinking, just trying to describe how bad my car looks). The impact made the window crash and collapsed the passenger side door and ripped off the brake and fuel lines and the front fender. So today I was so so so grateful to be able to move.



*G*lad to hear that you are ok.. looks like you had several Guardian Angels looking out after you


----------



## LoveBHMS

Thanks everyone. I had some delayed stress-related emotional freakiness but I'm sure it'll pass. I drove by the body shop where my car was towed and didn't realize how horrible it looked and I kind of got depressed a bit, but obviously lucky to be physically ok.

Today I stuck with treadmill and did 1 hour at 3% incline at 4.1 MPH and the same yoga poses above and extra hamstring stretches.


----------



## lypeaches

1 1/4 Wii Fit and Boxing


----------



## lypeaches

30 minutes yoga while I listened to that Haiti telethon last night. 

What is up with Brad Pitts goat beard??


----------



## LoveBHMS

I know isn't it awful?

1 1/4 hours of treadmill at 3% incline speeds ranging from 3 to 6.3 MPH and plank for 1 minute and 5 seconds. Long hamstring stretches.


----------



## tinkerbell

His beard thing grosses me out.

I did 30 mins on the treadmill yesterday, and plan to do 2.5 miles today. 

You're donig awesome LoveBHMS!


----------



## LoveBHMS

tinkerbell said:


> His beard thing grosses me out.
> 
> I did 30 mins on the treadmill yesterday, and plan to do 2.5 miles today.
> 
> You're donig awesome LoveBHMS!



Thanks Tinkerbell, you too. I'm wondering if there is a huge difference when you switch between treadmill and road as far as how hard you work and if your conditioning is better or worse? I've been doing treadmill more lately for variety sake and I'm really enjoying it. I did an hour today + 20 minutes of recumbent bike. Also kicked up the difficulty on the downward dog pose by raising each leg in turn (so i was balanced on 2 arms and 1 leg) and holding for 20 seconds each. I *really* like this and plan on continuing to hold this pose on 1 leg for longer amounts of time.


----------



## tinkerbell

One thing I've noticed about the treadmill, is it does seem to make you work harder. You have keep up with whatever pace you have the machine set on (granted you can change that easily) but when you're outside, you have to push yourself more. It gets boring, though, to be on the treadmill, and so in that way, I have to push myself more to get on it, and DO it sometimes. I prefer running outside - and it will be weird to get back to that, but I cant wait. 

Thats great that you're picking up the difficulty in the poses - you'll be holding it for longer periods in no time!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday night- 60 min walk
Saturday- 65 min walk
Today/Sunday- 55 min walk


----------



## lypeaches

1 1/2 hours playing Wii Tennis, Boxing and Wii Fit yesterday
30 minutes yoga.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Back to the Stairmaster today for a new record! 36 minutes at Level 8. I am soooo excited.

Yesterday I tried something new by way of keeping the focuse on strenght/flexibility by cutting the cardio down to a 10 minute Stairmaster warmup followed by seated rows and free weights--bicep and tricep curls and holding a plank and one-legged downward dog pose for recored times (1 minute and five seconds and 25 seconds each on the one legged downward dog). I was also really really excited to find my hamstring stretches have finally kind of moved through the plateau i'd been facing and i'm getting to where I can bend over and have flat palms on the floor with legs spread about 2 feet. I have to hold stretches now for between 1 and 2 minutes but the extra time and effort is so worth it. Kind of sobering to see how much time you have to devote in order to make progress, but it's important so I'm committed!

So glad to have this board to share this with all of you. I think we're all pretty awesome.


----------



## SteveT

Over the weekend I did a night hike Saturday into Sunday - such beautiful views.

Monday I did what's known as complexes for cardio and did some strength training for the upper body.

Today will be 25 minutes on the treadmill for cardiac output training.


----------



## Aust99

Sat - 40 mins resistance training circuit
Mon - Walked the dog for 30 mins
Wed - 40 min resistance training circuit


----------



## tonynyc

TODAYS WORKOUT
At Home Workout

1. Hamstring & Hip Stretches
2. Cable Chest Press (with tubing) 2X10
3. Cable Tricep Press (with tubing) 2X10
4. Neck Work (with tubing) 2X10
__________________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SteveT said:


> Over the weekend I did a night hike Saturday into Sunday - such beautiful views.
> 
> Monday I did what's known as complexes for cardio and did some strength training for the upper body.
> 
> Today will be 25 minutes on the treadmill for cardiac output training.



Welcome to the thread, Steve 


Walked one hour in the mall tonight, My oldest daughter joined me. We then stopped and got pretzel sticks and diet coke from Auntie Annes. My daughter told me she enjoyed herself tonight....I did, too  

It's nice when I have someone to walk with me


----------



## tonynyc

*Today Workout*

***** *At the studio- the instructor came up with this novel workout. I'm not much for running or jumping. So, it's coming up with other novel ideas 

This type of workout is normally done by pugilist. You would shadow box for 2 minute rounds for a total of (10) 2 minute rounds. 

Martial artist would mix up the rounds between hand and feet techniques etc. etc. *
---------------------------
*The Workout*

Preliminary: Hamstring Stretches

*R*ound 1: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Leg Raises - 1 min 

*R*ound 2: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Leg Raises - 1 min 

*R*ound 3: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Leg Raises - 1 min 
...

*R*ound 9: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Leg Raises - 1 min 

*R*ound 10: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Bends and Thrust /Pushups - 1 min 

*R*ound 11: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 2 min
Bends and Thrust /Pushups - 1 min 

*No rest between rounds*

I was drained by this workout ... at some point during the Farmers Walk (specifically at Round 5) - I had to put the Dumbbells down - the grip was really feeling it- just did speed walks and then would grab the Dumbbells for a few laps. My forearms/grip were pumped with this workout...


*
Great job everyone- will send as many end of the Week "Workout Reps" as the system allows....
*


----------



## LoveBHMS

That's really a neat idea Tony, it kind of reminds me of the circuit workouts you sometimes see with machines where exercises are done one after the other so you get cardio benefits along with strength. I've seen some people at my gym do lunge walks either with dumbells or even holding a weight you'd add to a barbell (just holding it across the chest). I've also seen some running up and down stairs holding weights.


----------



## tinkerbell

30 mins on the treadmill yesterday. 

 My hip is sore.

Great job everyone!!


----------



## lypeaches

So....last week I got lazy....apparently I needed the rest because I just couldn't wrap my head around working out. Anyways, as of this weekend, back into it.

Saturday, 30 minutes yoga
Sunday 1 hour Wii Tennis and Boxing


----------



## lypeaches

1 hour Wii Fit & Boxing


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Last night I did an hour of water aerobics/Aqua Fit. Tomorrow night is lap swim....tonight is rest!

I can't keep up with all you fit people!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Last night I did an hour of water aerobics/Aqua Fit. Tomorrow night is lap swim....tonight is rest!
> 
> I can't keep up with all you fit people!



Welcome to the thread, Donnie 

Couldn't do much walking this weekend thanks to the snowstorm- only added up about 25 minutes worth trekking in the snow when I had to walk home and then go back the next day to retrieve my abandoned car 

Started working on paying penance tonight- 70 minutes mall walking


----------



## lypeaches

GEF, snow walking is worth more than "dry" walking I think .

BPD, Good for you! I wish I had a pool available to me...I miss my swimming. And really, this thread is for everyone....welcome!

Me, my ankle is a little wonky, so last night I did 30 minutes of Wii Strength exercises instead of aerobics. I'm a little sore today. Followed up with 30 mintues yoga.


----------



## lypeaches

20 minutes light snow shovelling 
30 minutes Wii Tennis
30 minutes yoga


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I just did an hour of chairobics....man, my arms got a work out! Swimming laps tonight...and then again tomorrow morning.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Nice job Donni! 

Agree with LYP, welcome to the thread.


----------



## lypeaches

Excellent BPD. I'm really missing my pool now, especially since my ankle has been giving me grief .

About 40 minutes Wii Tennis ( I can regulate ankle usage with this game).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Just an interesting find and didn't know where to stick it, lol. I've always been curious what I am burning with exercise because everything is always written for the 118lb woman.

This is not meant for diet purposes. This is meant for education because us big people are never allowed to account for our size. If this breaks a rule, I'm really sorry. I found it too interesting to see what I burn at 600+lbs not to share.

http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc


----------



## tonynyc

*G*reat job everyone - did pretty much of an odds and ends type of workout today at the studio.

Workout at the Studio - 1 hour 30 minutes

1. Stretches for hamstrings
2. Review of Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Just an interesting find and didn't know where to stick it, lol. I've always been curious what I am burning with exercise because everything is always written for the 118lb woman.
> 
> This is not meant for diet purposes. This is meant for education because us big people are never allowed to account for our size. If this breaks a rule, I'm really sorry. I found it too interesting to see what I burn at 600+lbs not to share.
> 
> http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc



I used to be rather obsessive over the calories....so I still have this in my bookmarks 

http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index_burn.php

Second link is to the activity calories burned calculator 
http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index_burn.php

You can figure out how many cals burned for a quite a few things with this....was quite handy when I did housekeeping for a living.

If I average out about four hours worth of typing at work in an eight hour day, I burn 718 calories at 264 lbs.

Type in your weight and amount of time you did the activity at the top and then select the activity by clicking on it in the list. Then go back to the top and hit calculate. 
I bet you get obsessed


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LOL. I haven't figured my calories for work and stuff....I'm not dieting so it doesn't matter much, I just found it interesting how much I burn doing my swimming as such...its a massive amount.


Today and Tomorrow are my days off of training.

Yesterday I did 1 hour Chairobics and 40 minutes swimming laps. I rock.


----------



## tinkerbell

Everyone is doing great! Welcome to the thread, BPD!

I'm not doing so well. I'm plagued by this hip pain and I dont know what to do. I've taken a week off, and it will still hurt.

I did 30 mins on the treadmill yesterday, and it sucked. But I did it. I'm not sure what to do, I need to get my miles up, but this hip isn't allowing me to.

And thanks for the link BPD, its nice to be able to put in your weight, and see approx what you've burned. And I've rarely found calculators like that, that have mt biking listed!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

tinkerbell said:


> Everyone is doing great! Welcome to the thread, BPD!
> 
> I'm not doing so well. I'm plagued by this hip pain and I dont know what to do. I've taken a week off, and it will still hurt.
> 
> I did 30 mins on the treadmill yesterday, and it sucked. But I did it. I'm not sure what to do, I need to get my miles up, but this hip isn't allowing me to.
> 
> And thanks for the link BPD, its nice to be able to put in your weight, and see approx what you've burned. And I've rarely found calculators like that, that have mt biking listed!




haha you're welcome. It even had sex listed...which was disappointing, lol.


----------



## tinkerbell

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> haha you're welcome. It even had sex listed...which was disappointing, lol.



lol I didnt see that option


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Well....I know I said I was taking Sat and Sunday off....but I couldn't help myself. I did an hour of chairobics and half an hour in the pool. Did 3 laps back to back...which is great improvement from the first night doing half a lap at a time. Also did some water walking at a fast pace...water to mid thigh. Man my heart was pounding out of my chest!! Did 8 laps of the walking.

I feel very tired and well worked out. Because I did some today, I might take tomorrow morning off and then do chairobics and aqua fit tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

70 minutes of walking


----------



## Aust99

40 min resistance and cardio training...


----------



## lypeaches

Hmmm....kind of lost track of what I did this weekend as it wasn't as structured as usual, was trying out some new exercises, yoga styles. Anyway, I'd call it a medium-low activity level for this weekend working out. Not a couch potato, but not full on workouts either. It's all good.

I feel for ya Tinkerbell. I had to stop trying to jog/walk fast because it made my hips hurt . I hope whatever problem you're having is temporary.


----------



## largenlovely

i finally joined a gym a couple weeks ago..it's nice to have weights to use on my legs to make them stronger. Been going about 6 days a week and walking on the treadmill and using the leg weights. 

I'm really excited that i was finally able to walk a full mile  It's difficult but i was able to finally do it.


----------



## lypeaches

LnL, that is awesome! Good for you!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> i finally joined a gym a couple weeks ago..it's nice to have weights to use on my legs to make them stronger. Been going about 6 days a week and walking on the treadmill and using the leg weights.
> 
> I'm really excited that i was finally able to walk a full mile  It's difficult but i was able to finally do it.



Congratulations Melissa! You should be really proud of yourself. Are you following some sort of rehab program for your knee?

Nice to have some new folks on this board.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> Nice to have some new folks on this board.



What am I, chopped liver???  


Just kidding, of course. It IS nice to have new and more people here. That way no one notices when I am being lame and skipping a week of workouts...


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> What am I, chopped liver???
> 
> 
> Just kidding, of course. It IS nice to have new and more people here. That way no one notices when I am being lame and skipping a week of workouts...



Lol..of course not. Nice to have everyone here. 

I did my regular 36 minutes of Stairmaster at level 8 but it's time to add the next minute because it was a little too easy. Also Plank position held for a minute and ten seconds and one legged downward dogs for 35 seconds on each leg. Those are HARD. I've been working super hard on flexibility and i'm really excited it's paying off. I'm pretty close to being able to put my legs together and bend down and have my hands flat on the floor. No way could i do that 2 months ago. Funny but flexibility is taking longer to build up than cardio or strength so i'm having to focus more on it.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks y'all  I've been really proud of myself lately

It's a self-made rehab program LovesBHMS lol...The only times i've went to docs about it, the news was very negative so..i'm doing it myself. And i am proud ..super duper proud lol.. there has been such a dramatic improvement  It had gotten so bad that 5 months ago i could barely stand up long enough to fry an egg without having pain and now i can walk a full mile. 

YaY me lol



lypeaches said:


> LnL, that is awesome! Good for you!!





LoveBHMS said:


> Congratulations Melissa! You should be really proud of yourself. Are you following some sort of rehab program for your knee?
> 
> Nice to have some new folks on this board.


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> thanks y'all  I've been really proud of myself lately
> 
> It's a self-made rehab program LovesBHMS lol...The only times i've went to docs about it, the news was very negative so..i'm doing it myself. And i am proud ..super duper proud lol.. there has been such a dramatic improvement  It had gotten so bad that 5 months ago i could barely stand up long enough to fry an egg without having pain and now i can walk a full mile.
> 
> YaY me lol



Yay you indeed! 

That's amazing for you to be so strong and determined to forget about the doctors and just work on your own body. You had an ACL injury didn't you? Those can be brutal from what i hear but you are clearly doing the right thing. I'll bet when you saw that little display on the treadmill read "1.0" you were stoked.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> one legged downward dogs for 35 seconds on each leg. Those are HARD.



I do those too, but I have no idea how long I hold them...they are hard. I have one yoga program that calls them "split downward dogs", if you're looking for a name of the position, by the way. 

This weekend I tried a new warmup routine of Kundalini yoga that was interesting, and difficult. Different in that instead of holding a pose, you move back and forth between two different poses in constant motion, kind of like a rocking chair almost (between cobra and downward dog, for instance). You're supposed to do them 21 times in a row, but I could only knock out 6 with any real form.


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> I do those too, but I have no idea how long I hold them...they are hard. I have one yoga program that calls them "split downward dogs", if you're looking for a name of the position, by the way.
> 
> This weekend I tried a new warmup routine of Kundalini yoga that was interesting, and difficult. Different in that instead of holding a pose, you move back and forth between two different poses in constant motion, kind of like a rocking chair almost (between cobra and downward dog, for instance). You're supposed to do them 21 times in a row, but I could only knock out 6 with any real form.



I actually saw somebody doing those today. It looked very challenging, like it might look easy but if you've done those positions you know it's really not, especially with making the transitions properly. I'll bet your limbs are trembling after that. 

I've found it really is helping my breathing during cardio so it's giving flexibility and cardio benefits.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

largenlovely said:


> i finally joined a gym a couple weeks ago..it's nice to have weights to use on my legs to make them stronger. Been going about 6 days a week and walking on the treadmill and using the leg weights.
> 
> I'm really excited that i was finally able to walk a full mile  It's difficult but i was able to finally do it.



that's awesome melissa!!! I can't imagine walking a mile, lol. Way to go!!!


----------



## largenlovely

yep ripped the ACL and it truly has been brutal, yes..but i'm building up everything around it. Not to say it hasn't been painful at times, because it has lol...but it didn't kill me, it only made me stronger...so i guess i've been putting that cliche into action lol

I told the girl next to me that i expected balloons or something to pop out of the treadmill and was disappointed lol...oh well, maybe that'll happen at 2 miles lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Yay you indeed!
> 
> That's amazing for you to be so strong and determined to forget about the doctors and just work on your own body. You had an ACL injury didn't you? Those can be brutal from what i hear but you are clearly doing the right thing. I'll bet when you saw that little display on the treadmill read "1.0" you were stoked.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much Donni dear  I tell ya, i wouldn't have expected i could've done it either ...i think i'm still in shock lol



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> that's awesome melissa!!! I can't imagine walking a mile, lol. Way to go!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> yep ripped the ACL and it truly has been brutal, yes..but i'm building up everything around it. Not to say it hasn't been painful at times, because it has lol...but it didn't kill me, it only made me stronger...so i guess i've been putting that cliche into action lol
> 
> I told the girl next to me that i expected balloons or something to pop out of the treadmill and was disappointed lol...oh well, maybe that'll happen at 2 miles lol



Treadmills should totally be made to do that.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Today I did 45 min chairobics, 1 hour aqua fit, swap 1 lap....and omg, I have pulled or over extended my groin muscle.....OUCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Today I did 45 min chairobics, 1 hour aqua fit, swap 1 lap....and omg, I have pulled or over extended my groin muscle.....OUCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ouch! For heavens sake girl, be careful. Don't forget to listen to your body if it needs a rest day or a shorter workout.


----------



## largenlovely

yikes...what a bad thing to pull lol ...rest her up tomorrow  



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Today I did 45 min chairobics, 1 hour aqua fit, swap 1 lap....and omg, I have pulled or over extended my groin muscle.....OUCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lypeaches

Ouch indeed BPD. Take care of yourself there.

I'm still on a reduced workout schedule, waiting for my ankle to heal.

30 minutes floor, weight and yoga exercises.


----------



## tonynyc

Great work everyone - despite setbacks... 

As for me- just getting more stretching in. I didn't lift any weights for the past 4 days. 

*Todays Workout*

1. Did some Bo-Staff work which helps my shoulder flexibility.

2. form work

-------------
*** Grocery shopping in anticipation of Mid Week Winter snow storm. Wasn't too bad at the Market...


----------



## Jon Blaze

I started over. Day two of insanity, and I had flight PT today. We did calisthenics. stretching, Pushups, crunches, scissor kicks, leg thrusts, a little jogging, and of course there was a punching bag in the same room. I just had to kick it a few times. lol


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> I started over. Day two of insanity, and I had flight PT today. We did calisthenics. stretching, Pushups, crunches, scissor kicks, leg thrusts, a little jogging, and of course there was a punching bag in the same room. I just had to kick it a few times. lol



Great work Jon, How are you finding these workouts compared to other systems? 

I guess with the PX90 you have to have some sort of equipment be it weights or bands. I've looked at some of the stuff from the BodyWeight Culture site and the offer a great deal of equipment;but, the nice thing about the Insanity workouts is no equipment at all.

I wonder what workouts do you do when the program is completed. Does the course cover "lifetime" routines.

------------------
*Todays Workout* 

1.Odds and Ends (Just working with the Bo-Staff) form


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today i went back to 75 minutes of treadmill at 3% incline for an interval workout ranging from 5.5 mph to 4 mph. I thought i needed a day off but it was too easy and i wasn't tired enough afterwards. Eh. 

Also did seated rows at 75 pounds, 15 reps times 3. Split downward dog (thanks LYP for the proper lingo) and held for 35 seconds on each leg which is a new record. Also held hamstring stretches for 3 minutes while focusing on breathing and "relaxing into the stretch" and butterfly stretches (sitting upright on floor with feet in front and soles together to stretch inner thighs) for three minutes. I'm very pleased with how my flexibility is coming along and i think i've forced myself to make a habit of holding stretches for long periods of time and making sure it's a non-negotiable part of every trip to the gym.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Hi exercise board peoples! I did 3 miles walking today and a little up-hill running. Working on building up my glutes more without losing fat padding. I am having some decent results thus far.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Today i went back to 75 minutes of treadmill at 3% incline for an interval workout ranging from 5.5 mph to 4 mph. I thought i needed a day off but it was too easy and i wasn't tired enough afterwards. Eh.
> 
> Also did seated rows at 75 pounds, 15 reps times 3. Split downward dog (thanks LYP for the proper lingo) and held for 35 seconds on each leg which is a new record. Also held hamstring stretches for 3 minutes while focusing on breathing and "relaxing into the stretch" and butterfly stretches (sitting upright on floor with feet in front and soles together to stretch inner thighs) for three minutes. I'm very pleased with how my flexibility is coming along and i think i've forced myself to make a habit of holding stretches for long periods of time and making sure it's a non-negotiable part of every trip to the gym.



LoveBHMS: pretty impressive - right now I do a series of stretches for 3 min-especially - when I wake up each morning and before I go to bed.... 




TheDragonsPearl said:


> Hi exercise board peoples! I did 3 miles walking today and a little up-hill running. Working on building up my glutes more without losing fat padding. I am having some decent results thus far.



*W*elcome to the Boards- looks like you got a great workout in.

I usually have to be creative with my cardio work. I hate going to the park (Central Park or Riverside Park) to run... so my cardio workouts can range from : High Rep Prisoner Squats - Farmers Walk - Exercise Bikes....


----------



## LoveBHMS

Thanks Tony. I really have been making an effort with the stretching, it's something too easy to think you don't really need. Also i think when you don't see very obvious results along the lines of increased muscle tone or strength you can let it go and think it does not count as much as cardio or lifting/calisthenics/yoga. However i know how i felt when my flexibility was shot and i can see and feel the difference in how i feel and how i recover from workouts. Also a good deep stretch feels amazing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> Great work Jon, How are you finding these workouts compared to other systems?
> 
> I guess with the PX90 you have to have some sort of equipment be it weights or bands. I've looked at some of the stuff from the BodyWeight Culture site and the offer a great deal of equipment;but, the nice thing about the Insanity workouts is no equipment at all.
> 
> I wonder what workouts do you do when the program is completed. Does the course cover "lifetime" routines.
> 
> ------------------
> *Todays Workout*
> 
> 1.Odds and Ends (Just working with the Bo-Staff) form



Insanity is a big ass kicker. lol

Granted, when I was a p90x graduate a year ago, I probably would have done much better than I am doing now. So far no injuries.

It's easy to compare the two, but they are very much different.

Insanity is meant for people that are already in decent shape to dramatically enhance where they are. It's extremely high impact, explosive, and intense. 
The deluxe package comes with some added enhancements (A much longer and harder ab routine and a 2-3 time a week weight training workout), but the regular one does have the flaw of not building the upper body particularly well. However, it strengthens the core well, and the lower body to for a lack of better term: Insane degree. 


p90x is about the same, but I would say you don't have to be too too fit to start it up. It's a more balanced training regiment in my opinion. The cardio won't be as intense as Insanity, but it will build up one's fitness all around pretty good.

There's several ways to enhance the results.

If you're psycho, you can do both routines with a weighted vest on. I wouldn't recommend either with ankle weights though. Way too much impact.

P90x - Of course one could increase the weight used in the movements involving them.

As for me?
I have P90x, p90x+, and Insanity. Right now my plan is to either finish insanity, or do a month and start a hybrid routine combining p90x and insanity. Then I plan to combine all three. Insanity OVER 9000 X plus! Joking. lol


----------



## largenlovely

Today i only walked half a mile but i bumped up the speed of the treadmill so i figured i could get away with it lol. I've found though that i'd been having a much easier time walking while holding onto the side rails so i've been trying to slowly break myself of that. 

The last two days i've been spending the first 5 minutes on the treadmill at a much slower speed while keeping myself from using the side rails. I'm soooooooooo off balance and wobbly. I know it'll get better though with more practice. The rest of the time i use at a higher speed. I had to ask the guy running the place which upper body machine would be best to use though because i've found that when i walk without holding on to something that my upper back is having a hard time supporting my front weight. So... i'm gonna start working on building that up tomorrow.

Other than that, today was leg weights and it was tough..but i'm sure it did me good


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> Today i only walked half a mile but i bumped up the speed of the treadmill so i figured i could get away with it lol. I've found though that i'd been having a much easier time walking while holding onto the side rails so i've been trying to slowly break myself of that.
> 
> The last two days i've been spending the first 5 minutes on the treadmill at a much slower speed while keeping myself from using the side rails. I'm soooooooooo off balance and wobbly. I know it'll get better though with more practice. I had to ask the guy running the place which upper body machine would be best to use though because i've found that when i walk without holding on to something that my upper back is having a hard time supporting my front weight. So... i'm gonna start working on building that up tomorrow.
> 
> Other than that, today was leg weights and it was tough..but i'm sure it did me good



Congratulations Melissa, nice job. 

You should be super proud of yourself for this rehab program. Sounds like you're making great progress and getting stronger. Tony does a ton of strength training, you should check out some of his posts on here to see if anything looks like it would help your back.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks  yeah i could always use advice..i wasn't doing any activities for so long that i'm spending a lot of time rebuilding a lot of muscles. 

I was this size years ago (prior to the leg injury) and never had any issues at all with my back holding my front weight..i guess if ya don't use it ya lose it lol. I'll fix it though 



LoveBHMS said:


> Congratulations Melissa, nice job.
> 
> You should be super proud of yourself for this rehab program. Sounds like you're making great progress and getting stronger. Tony does a ton of strength training, you should check out some of his posts on here to see if anything looks like it would help your back.


----------



## LoveBHMS

yeah probably being laid up from your injury hurt, but it sounds like you're on your way to being healthy and strong again. Did the gym owner have any good suggestions? 

i'm not sure what kind of machines you have, but the ones where i go have a little outline picture on each one that shows which muscles that particular exercise will strengthen. I'm wondering if just a simple bench press will help? That pretty much mimics pushups but obviously done with as much or as little weight as you need. You could probably do it with 2 small dumbells and work your way up if you felt you needed more muscle building. 

I'm sure Tony will have some great ideas.


----------



## Aust99

I went to the gym today... battled through the sleepiness after work.. It felt great... lol


----------



## lypeaches

Wow, everyone is doing great! 

Jon, I'm in awe, and definitely think that "Insanity" is the correct name of your program 

Largenlovely...I too had crappy balance, and I did exactly what you're doing now, with the first 5 minutes being slow, and building up. It won't be long before you see improvements!

Tony, what's a Prisoner Squat?

Love, I'll have to return the thanks for a pose name...apparently I've been doing Butterfly stretches, and had no idea .

Thumbs up to Aust, and to our newest poster, DragonsPearl. Way to go!!!

For me...it was a snow day here yesterday....so I got in a nice workout.

Yesterday - 1 hour Wii Tennis and Boxing, 30 minutes yoga

This morning - 1 hour shovelling snow. Woohoo. I was lucky though, only got about 5". 

Why don't I live in Hawaii?????


----------



## LoveBHMS

The butterfly stretch is a really important one if you're trying to keep your spine in good shape. A trainer told me those lower tendons and muscles in the inner thighs are a good part of the foundation of your spine, and that stretch also works the lower back.

Melissa i forgot to post a good treadmill tip. It sounds counterintuitive, but one thing that can really help balance is making sure to look _ahead_ of yourself, and not down at your feet. The more you look down the more your balance is thrown off. i know it sounds weird but honestly try it.


----------



## largenlovely

that's actually very reassuring!!! I've been kinda winging this for the most part lol...so to hear someone else did the same thing and got results...makes me feel like i'm doing things sensibly  thanks bunches lypeaches 



lypeaches said:


> Largenlovely...I too had crappy balance, and I did exactly what you're doing now, with the first 5 minutes being slow, and building up. It won't be long before you see improvements


----------



## largenlovely

thanks  I've actually been doing that...when i do it, i probably look ridiculous..i know i look like someone trying to balance a book on their head LOL...thankfully if i get wobbly the side rails are there..that's comforting. 

I just got back from the gym like 10 minutes ago and did my walking and arm/back weights today. I start a new job on Monday so i gotta go get some stuff done there and then... THEN... i'm gonna go to the Avenue in the Mall!!!! i haven't been confident enough to feel like i was capable to walk through the mall to get to that store in years...but today i'm gonna do it!! i'm sooo excited lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Melissa i forgot to post a good treadmill tip. It sounds counterintuitive, but one thing that can really help balance is making sure to look _ahead_ of yourself, and not down at your feet. The more you look down the more your balance is thrown off. i know it sounds weird but honestly try it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Well the weather here has been pants! There was white stuff on the ground last night....and when that happens, I don't leave the house...too dangerous for someone of my size... (the bigger they are, the harder they fall) So I've been working with my new shiny 3kg medicine ball.

Yeah. I thought it was going to be easy. 10 minutes was enough to make me ache. I'm going to have to build up stamina slowly with this thing! 

On the plus side, I can feel biceps under my fat!!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

> On the plus side, I can feel biceps under my fat!!!!



That is really exciting for you Donni! Didn't you once post that you did track and field or something in high school? Maybe you've always had a strong upper body/shoulders or whatever. Sounds like you're really doing well.



> I just got back from the gym like 10 minutes ago and did my walking and arm/back weights today. I start a new job on Monday so i gotta go get some stuff done there and then... THEN... i'm gonna go to the Avenue in the Mall!!!! i haven't been confident enough to feel like i was capable to walk through the mall to get to that store in years...but today i'm gonna do it!! i'm sooo excited lol



Gah...I got choked up reading this. I really did. Melissa everyone must be so freaking happy for you. Reading about you reclaiming your health and confidence through healthy lifestyle changes is so uplifting and just why this board was made. Not sure if we're allowed to say this or not, and it may be deleted, but I remember your post on the Weight Board about not being able to walk through a mall with your friends when you were in NJ. I hadn't thought about it because it's your business, but the difference between that Melissa and this one is really striking. Your pride is infectious. If you can walk a mile on that treadmill you sure can walk to that store.


----------



## largenlovely

gah hearing this got ME all choked up too lol ....i had totally forgotten about that. But yeah.. that was just one of many instances where i wasn't able to do things other people were doing. It wound up isolating me from a lot of friends because i didn't want them to feel badly for me if we were out and i wasn't able to do something..so i'd just decline invitations. 

I'm sooooooooooooo glad i'm putting that behind me now. Thanks so much for being so supportive *hugs* it's good to have people in your corner lol



LoveBHMS said:


> but I remember your post on the Weight Board about not being able to walk through a mall with your friends when you were in NJ. I hadn't thought about it because it's your business, but the difference between that Melissa and this one is really striking. Your pride is infectious. If you can walk a mile on that treadmill you sure can walk to that store.


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Tony, what's a Prisoner Squat?






*"Prisoner" Squat*

*Source:*

RodJones.Org







*"Prisoner Squat" Position-Up *







*"Prisoner Squat" Position 2-(90 Degrees Down)*








*S*quats are foundational exercises for leg strength and core development; however, many people cannot do them properly because of weak cores, tight ankles and calves, and/or weak gluteus medius muscles in the deep hips. Remember--the best "free weight" is your own body weight! If you can't do a proper body weight squat then you have no business in the weight room adding more load on top of existing imbalances and resulting compensations. Learn to squat well with body weight--then you'll be able to optimize results with added loads in the weight room.

Stand upright with feet *squarely pointed forward, feet flat on ground, and finger tips placed lightly on head. *(Up to 10-15° external rotation with legs and feet is considered normal, but for the most part, stay square). 

Lower into squat as you keep weight evenly distributed across feet. 

Keep heels down and don't compensate by allowing your toes to rotate out as you go down! 

Keep hands lightly on head and pull elbows and chest back to remind you to not collapse forward. 

Stand up without locking knees then repeat. 

_**Tips: Keep feet straight forward and *square! Keep heels down while being careful not to sit back or lean forward. Make sure to NOT pull down on your head and neck--keep arms and chest back so you don't collapse forward. _

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## largenlovely

LMAO!!! that is just soooo funny..i laugh so hard because i noticed the same thing hahahaha. I made my whole family feel it lol



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> On the plus side, I can feel biceps under my fat!!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> gah hearing this got ME all choked up too lol ....i had totally forgotten about that. But yeah.. that was just one of many instances where i wasn't able to do things other people were doing. It wound up isolating me from a lot of friends because i didn't want them to feel badly for me if we were out and i wasn't able to do something..so i'd just decline invitations.
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooo glad i'm putting that behind me now. Thanks so much for being so supportive *hugs* it's good to have people in your corner lol



Well we all want to hear about your trip to the mall!

This board is really supportive of not just exercise, but hearing about how it's having a positive impact on your life and overall health. Obviously health can mean mental and physical, so hearing about you rejoining your life is really awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minute mall walk

Have been toying with the idea of a stair stepper for my home.....but Wii fit sounds tempting, too. I suspect my girls would be more appreciative of the Wii over a big piece of equipment in the way


----------



## largenlovely

lol well i actually heard about a sale at Catherines and wound up going there instead, which isn't inside the mall. But...i was able to browse around without feeling concerned about having to sit down after a few minutes..and then i even stopped at the Walmart afterwards and gotta few things. So i'm sure i could've handled the mall..if they'd been having a sale lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Well we all want to hear about your trip to the mall!
> 
> This board is really supportive of not just exercise, but hearing about how it's having a positive impact on your life and overall health. Obviously health can mean mental and physical, so hearing about you rejoining your life is really awesome.


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> lol well i actually heard about a sale at Catherines and wound up going there instead, which isn't inside the mall. But...i was able to browse around without feeling concerned about having to sit down after a few minutes..and then i even stopped at the Walmart afterwards and gotta few things. So i'm sure i could've handled the mall..if they'd been having a sale lol



That is wonderful news Melissa. Just nice to hear you're out and enjoying a normal life and not having to worry about physical limitations. You should be really proud of the strength and determination you're showing in healing after your injury, especially when the doctors were so negative. It's nice to hear about you overcoming it.


----------



## lypeaches

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> On the plus side, I can feel biceps under my fat!!!!



lol...I do this too... and am amused to see my "wings" flapping beneath my padded biceps. 

Largenlovely, it's really great to hear aobut your journey...way to go girl!! 

30 minutes yoga last night.

Tony...thanks for the Prisoner Squat explanation. I do something like that, except that I use dumbells and add a curl and shoulder press into the mix...is there a name for that?


----------



## lypeaches

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 65 minute mall walk
> 
> Have been toying with the idea of a stair stepper for my home.....but Wii fit sounds tempting, too. I suspect my girls would be more appreciative of the Wii over a big piece of equipment in the way



Oh....totally get the Wii!!! I need a Wii buddy!


----------



## tonynyc

*
Great job everyone- we've earned the weekend rest or ... another day of working out 
* :happy:



Normally I have the stop watch-but, this was my abbreviated workout today 

The Workout (at the studio- Entire Workout took about 1 hour ) 

*Farmers Walk - holding 50 lbs dumbbells on each hand *

Preliminary: Hamstring Stretches

*R*ound 1: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 10 laps
Pushups 25 
Crunches - 50 

Rest 1-3 minutes 

*R*ound 2: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 10 laps
Pushups 25 
Crunches - 50 

Rest 1-3 minutes 

*R*ound 3: Farmers Walk around the Studio-50 lbs. dumbbells - 10 laps
Pushups 25 
Crunches - 50 

Self Defense Forms - practice (45 minutes)


***Round 3 my grip was feeling it. I had to drop the dumbbells at the 5th lap - walked a lap or two without the weights - then picked up the dumbbells & resumed my walk. 

=======================================================






*F*armers Walk :This hits the entire forearm! Its one of the best overall mass builders on the market. This is also an excellent way to develop that coveted vice like grip. 

Implementation: Grab a pair of heavy dumbbells. Pick a spot in the gym and walk there and back to the rack. Set the weight down right before failure. Though this may seem simple, its extremely effective! The key is to choose a weight that only allows you to walk for about 30 to 70 seconds, or rather causes your grip to fail in that time frame.


----------



## tonynyc

*At Home Workout*

1. Sumo Squats (60 lbs. Dumbbell) 20 reps 
*** No rest go to exercise 2

2. Chest Press (tubing) 2 X 10
3. One Arm Dumbbell Rows (60 lbs.) 2 X 10

_*** will do some form/technique work later..._


----------



## largenlovely

had to skip the gym yesterday because we got snow and everyone was too scared to get out on these roads since Mobile doesn't have salt on hand lol

I went back today and did my leg weights and walked 7 tenths of a mile at 2.3 - 2.5 on the treadmill and then ran around and done some shopping at a few stores  so i gotta lot of walking in today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes of broken up walking today.....was feeling fatigued and my legs have been giving me hell lately. 

Going to do that damn hour tomorrow- it's on my to do list


----------



## LoveBHMS

Great job everyone. 

I did combination cardio today, 20 minutes of Stairmaster and 40 of treadmill. Regular stretches and plank hold for a minute. I also experimented with one armed sideways planks where you hold your body weight on 1 arm and one foot.

Melissa i love hearing about you walking around to stores!


----------



## largenlovely

we don't have a stairmaster at our gym..they have this gawd awful Eliptical lol...i tried to get on it and lasted almost a minute and said SCREW THIS lol ....i'm thinking maybe i'll try it again eventually though...once my leg muscles are strong enough to not wanna totally give out on me when i try it lol

thanks Loves  I can't wait til it becomes so easy that i don't have to think about it..it's still a challenge because i'm sore as all get out at the end of the day ...but i'm making huge leaps of progress every day 





LoveBHMS said:


> Great job everyone.
> 
> I did combination cardio today, 20 minutes of Stairmaster and 40 of treadmill. Regular stretches and plank hold for a minute. I also experimented with one armed sideways planks where you hold your body weight on 1 arm and one foot.
> 
> Melissa i love hearing about you walking around to stores!


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> we don't have a stairmaster at our gym..they have this gawd awful Eliptical lol...i tried to get on it and lasted almost a minute and said SCREW THIS lol ....i'm thinking maybe i'll try it again eventually though...once my leg muscles are strong enough to not wanna totally give out on me when i try it lol
> 
> thanks Loves  I can't wait til it becomes so easy that i don't have to think about it..it's still a challenge because i'm sore as all get out at the end of the day ...but i'm making huge leaps of progress every day



LOL on the eliptical. I am waaay too clumsy to be able to use it, i wind up just looking and feeling ridiculously awkward. The Stairmaster and treadmill are sufficient for me. I very rarely use the bike but every now and then i mix that in too.

It sounds like your self made rehab is well on track and that you keep getting stronger. It's just so _awesome_ because i remember all your posts about needing a cart, and now look at you...you don't need it anymore. Your determination and focuse are really fabulous.


----------



## tinkerbell

:bow: To everyone on this thread!

I've been doing crappy still. I'm using my hip as an excuse to not do ANYthing. I probably could have tried just doing a work out dvd this week.

Anyway, I ran/walked on the treadmill for 38 mins yesterday. Just over 2 miles, which sucks. I wanted to do more, I need to do more, but my hip started hurting, so I stopped.

I did ice it and massage it a bit after (and let me say where this hurts is a VERY weird place to try an ice. Way too close to certain areas ) and that helped. It feels ok today, so I'm going to get on it again, and go until it starts to ache a little, and not push it.


----------



## LoveBHMS

tinkerbell said:


> :bow: To everyone on this thread!
> 
> I've been doing crappy still. I'm using my hip as an excuse to not do ANYthing. I probably could have tried just doing a work out dvd this week.
> 
> Anyway, I ran/walked on the treadmill for 38 mins yesterday. Just over 2 miles, which sucks. I wanted to do more, I need to do more, but my hip started hurting, so I stopped.
> 
> I did ice it and massage it a bit after (and let me say where this hurts is a VERY weird place to try an ice. Way too close to certain areas ) and that helped. It feels ok today, so I'm going to get on it again, and go until it starts to ache a little, and not push it.



T do you go to a gym or is it your treadmill? I'm wondering if a change of cardio might ease up on the sore parts while still letting you exercise. I know when I was doing the Stairmaster each day my knees started hurting so I switched to treadmill and rarely bike. Just a couple of days made a huge difference. The other thing that has made a huge difference for me is spending a lot more time on stretching and deep breathing. I've found the focus on breathing carries over to the cardio and i've found that just makes everything work better.

And Melissa I hope your negative-thinking doctors see you on one of your walks!


----------



## lypeaches

I'll second the :bow: to everyone!

yesterday...1 hour of Wii tennis and boxing and some floor exercises to finish it off. I discovered this new game on the Golds Gym disc where you go jogging through the woods, but you have stop and box some bears whenever they pop out of the woods. Too funny!


----------



## tonynyc

*
Hope everyone has a great day of relaxation 
*


----------



## LoveBHMS

I'm insanely proud of myself, I upped my Stairmaster another minute so tonight was 37 minutes level 8. It was really hard since every minute means you are at the highest intensity for longer. It came to 170 flights. Also regular butterfly and hamstring stretches, downward dog, and cobra. I'm starting to really get flexible and i'd say am back to about 80% or so of where i was when i was 14. Woot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 Minute mall walk


----------



## Aust99

40 mins at gym... good feeling afterwards...


----------



## tinkerbell

LoveBHMs - its my treadmill at home. I will start cross training with biking again, once the weather cooperates. But I do need to run, since I'm trying to train for a race, in May. I wonder if I should add back in work out DVDs. 

I ran/walked 4.47 miles outside yesterday. My hip was still sore, but it wasn't as bad as on the treadmill. But I'm sore today still, so I think I may have pushed it too far. But I felt so good outside running. Its been too long. It was so peaceful and beautiful. 

Great job everyone!!:bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I haven't done shit the last few days. booo on me. However, I did join the gym tonight....so I committed instead of paying as I went. So yay, I just married exercise, lol


----------



## Red

Another gym bride here today, decided to join up again even though I'm still going through investigations for suspected Pigmented Villo Nodular Synovitis. Haven't been for nearly a year or so, so I'm going to be taking it slowly and my main goal is to get some flexibility and energy back. Cycled into work today, it's about 2 miles each way but I'm very, very slow. 

Plan for tomorrow is to get up early and try out the gym/sauna before work. I've never been to this gym before, hope it's good. Feeling a bit nervous and excited right now, wish me luck.


----------



## tonynyc

Red said:


> Another gym bride here today, decided to join up again even though I'm still going through investigations for suspected Pigmented Villo Nodular Synovitis. Haven't been for nearly a year or so, so I'm going to be taking it slowly and my main goal is to get some flexibility and energy back. Cycled into work today, it's about 2 miles each way but I'm very, very slow.
> 
> Plan for tomorrow is to get up early and try out the gym/sauna before work. I've never been to this gym before, hope it's good. Feeling a bit nervous and excited right now, wish me luck.



*G*ood luck with your workout tommorrow and welcome to the boards...


----------



## LoveBHMS

Good luck Lorna! Make sure to let us know what you're doing. And definitely read through the posts on here if you are looking for ideas for workouts you might like. Loveyourpeaches does yoga, so if you're looking to increase flexibility maybe you should try a class?


----------



## tonynyc

*
Today's Workout 
*

*** Went to the studio. Different type of workout today. I'm notr much for running - so ... this was a workout to build the cardio. I can certainly appreciate what Boxers go through.... 

============================
*R*ound 1: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.

*R*ound 2: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.

B]R[/B]ound 3: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.

*R*ound 4: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.

B]R[/B]ound 5: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.

*R*ound 6: Sparrring Drills (2min)
Rest 1 min.


----------



## Red

Raaah, so I went. I didn't get much done as I was held up by getting my keycard/fingerprint thing sorted and I was in a rush before work BUT I'm trying to be positive so I'll still say that I'm proud. I did 20 mins of cardio (cross trainer and treadmill) then spent some time stretching and some light arm weights and finally the sauna with stretching (best bit!).

I'm sort of at a loss of what to do as a 'program' as such, I want to improve my overall fitness and get some flexibility back but tailoring what's best may take some time.

Help?!


----------



## Red

tonynyc said:


> *G*ood luck with your workout tommorrow and welcome to the boards...



Thank you 



LoveBHMS said:


> Good luck Lorna! Make sure to let us know what you're doing. And definitely read through the posts on here if you are looking for ideas for workouts you might like. Loveyourpeaches does yoga, so if you're looking to increase flexibility maybe you should try a class?





I'm so scared of doing something like yoga as my dodgy knee (suspected PVNS) means I'm rubbish when it comes to sitting on the floor, kneeling and getting back up again. I'd so love to be accomplished at something like that someday.


----------



## lypeaches

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm insanely proud of myself, I upped my Stairmaster another minute so tonight was 37 minutes level 8. It was really hard since every minute means you are at the highest intensity for longer. It came to 170 flights. Also regular butterfly and hamstring stretches, downward dog, and cobra. I'm starting to really get flexible and i'd say am back to about 80% or so of where i was when i was 14. Woot.



Way to go Love! Although I just have to say, I can't even remember where I was as 14!

Am posting in a hurry as I have to get to the train, but I'll have suggestions for Red tomorrow....

Yesterday, 1 hour of Wii Tennis, Boxing, and assorted free weight / floor exercises , plus 30 minutes yoga later in the evening

Today, just spent 45 minutes digging out / shovelling snow, think we got about 6 - 8"! Yuck!


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> Way to go Love! Although I just have to say, I can't even remember where I was as 14!
> 
> Am posting in a hurry as I have to get to the train, but I'll have suggestions for Red tomorrow....
> 
> Yesterday, 1 hour of Wii Tennis, Boxing, and assorted free weight / floor exercises , plus 30 minutes yoga later in the evening
> 
> Today, just spent 45 minutes digging out / shovelling snow, think we got about 6 - 8"! Yuck!



Shoveling is for sure exercise. Definitely cardio and requires strength and a LOT of range of motion.

Today i went back to treadmill and did an interval workout. I increased the incline to 3.5% and created a HIT workout that ranged from 3 to 5 MPH. An HIT workout moves like a bell curve from lowest to highest and back down again at a steady pace so it was like 1 minute at 3 MPH, 1 at 3.2, 1 at 3.5, 1 at 4, 1 at 4.5, 1 at 5 and back down again. It was actually fun and challenging.

I had to get to work so i sort of short changed the stretching, but i'll be snowed in for the next day or so, so i have plenty of time for stretching and yoga. I'm really enjoying the new challenge of trying a one armed side plank.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes of walking last night


----------



## Red

Usual daily 4(ish) mile cycle, also went to the docs today, ended up having an unexpected sniper blood test (I _don't _react well to these at all) and was worried that it would throw me off track but I managed to haul myself to the gym after and I'm so glad I did. 

Managed 40mins cardio (20mins cross trainer, 15 mins treadmill and about 5 mins/1000m on the rowing machine) followed it but some stretching and free arm weights and a sauna. Saw a poster for a yoga class tomorrow night so I'm planning on going, very scared and praying that the teacher is understanding of my knee problem. Goodnight all, wish me luck!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Red said:


> Usual daily 4(ish) mile cycle, also went to the docs today, ended up having an unexpected sniper blood test (I _don't _react well to these at all) and was worried that it would throw me off track but I managed to haul myself to the gym after and I'm so glad I did.
> 
> Managed 40mins cardio (20mins cross trainer, 15 mins treadmill and about 5 mins/1000m on the rowing machine) followed it but some stretching and free arm weights and a sauna. Saw a poster for a yoga class tomorrow night so I'm planning on going, very scared and praying that the teacher is understanding of my knee problem. Goodnight all, wish me luck!



That's great about the new yoga class! I'm sure any good instructor would want to know about health issues and should have an idea how to modify things to accomodate your kneee problems.

I could not get to the gym today because my car is on loan, so i did a five mile interval workout outside, so natural up and down hills. I did some sprinting, some jogging, some walking of different speeds, and some running. It was super fun and a nice change of pace.


----------



## Aust99

I worked really hard tonight at the gym.. got a bit of my frustrations out after work... Feel much better now


----------



## LoveBHMS

Aust99 said:


> I worked really hard tonight at the gym.. got a bit of my frustrations out after work... Feel much better now



*clap clap clap*

I like seeing exercise used to keep us mentally healthy as well as physically!


----------



## Aust99

Thanks... I like to see it like that too... It works better than whining!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> I worked really hard tonight at the gym.. got a bit of my frustrations out after work... Feel much better now



((((((((((((((((((Aust99))))))))))))))))
Hope you feel better now...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday; Practice fitness test that's three months away. I got a 92 because my run was real shitty with the temperature. I got time to work for the hundo I want.

Today- Squadron PT which is always fun.

Jogging warm up
1 minute squats
Jogging
1 minute plank
Jogging
1 minute Mountain Climbers
Ibid 
1 minute arm circles
Jogging 
1 minute of situps (I was a nub and had no one holding my feet) 
Did I mention Jogging?
Pushups 1 minute
Jogging
Rest... lol
Stretches
30 more squats
30 lunges
And I ran a little bit back to my dorm. 

Good sleep yesterday and good sleep tonight.


----------



## Red

So I totally bottled going to yoga. My MRI yesterday took bloody ages and left me with a very stiff knee and I was even finding cycling hard so I was very scared of being made to kneel on it. If only yoga could be done on benches not thin mats, I'd be alright! Oh well, maybe next week.

I went into the gym instead and after 10 mins cross training I worked more on stretching and light, repetitive arm weights, quite chilled out and slow but very enjoyable as I really tried to focus on doing it properly.

Today will be my normal bike ride and an early night I think.


----------



## largenlovely

i took a few days off...i managed to pull something a wee bit and decided to rest up and i also felt like i should adjust to my work schedule too and then add the gym back in. So.. after a few days off i went back today..well..it's yesterday at this point lol. 

I pretty much stuck with my leg weights and walking  i'm walking lots at work too so.. there's added exercise...exercise exercise everywhere ...i guess exercise is a polygamist Donni because i've been married to him a while at this point lol


----------



## Tau

I totally just got work out envy  I fell of the work out wagon super hard for the past two weeks but as of today I'm back baby!!! The plan: Friday and Sunday - 1 hour park walk. Monday - 2 hour belly dance. Tuesday and Thursday - 1h30 yoga. I can't wait *gleeee* Its gona be agony but the feeling afterwards always makes up for it.


----------



## tonynyc

Light day 
Just stretching for shoulders and upper body


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I'M BACK...i need to be here and am struggling with NOT BEING self-loathing right now.. I have been in the exercise work-out mode for decades no matter what i weight, and believe me I AM A YO-YO...

I am finally working on SURRENDERING and getting back in the gym regularly, as that is the key to fitness for ME. I did a 45 minute step class Tuesday + I did a 50 minute SPIN CLASS Thursday, and had every intention of doing another 60 minute class at 9:15am today...however GOD had other plans, and there were no bikes available. THAT WAS a good thing..I need to cross-train, and get in the rut of just spin classes. NOVEL CONCEPT- steps, spin, walking on treadmill!!! and then...after I was truly sweating my ass off today, after 45 minutes on the treadmill...i went into the yoga studio. I heard we had a really great new teacher from the city in on saturday mornings. She cranked the heat up to 90 to get it nice and warm to help loosen our muscles, nice touch.....but..i was still sweating from the treadmill, and thirsty and continued to sweat for the next hour. I did what i could do which is rather limited with 3 hip replacements, a wrist broken 2x and being pretty out of shape at the moment.

bottom line, i felt great that i did 2 hours at the gym this am.and left feeling serious accomplishment and on the road to feeling better, higher self esteem and better shape..ONE DAY AT A TIME

sorry to vent so much..but i was in NEED!!!*


----------



## tonynyc

*Another Light day *

Just stretching for shoulders and upper body
Some grip work


----------



## Aust99

Great workout at the gym tonight... got some stresses out from the start of the working week. Even took my Mother with me to get her into some new exercises to improve her health..


----------



## tonynyc

Another Light day 

*** Giving the body a break from lifting

1. Just stretching for shoulders and upper body
2. Weight Exercises for joint strength
3. Some grip work


----------



## tinkerbell

I ran 8.5 miles on Saturday.

I was dead after. I shouldnt have went that far  It was great though, as I was outside. 

I'm planning to go running today, whenever I decide to get off the computer and get moving. I only plan to go for about 30 mins, and I'll probably go outside, even though it was snowing earlier.


----------



## Aust99

Just the gym.. usual workout.


----------



## Jon Blaze

It begins.... lol

Day 1 (Last night)- P90x- Chest and Back

Day 2 (Today)-
Lunch- INSANITY! Plyometric Cardio Circuit
Flight PT- Four mile run. Somehow I kept running the whole way, which to me signals a very good start. 

Having said that: I need restttt, or I veel die. I have a Goku sized hunger right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Let me recap last week since I have gotten behind in my "reporting" though I did keep up with the exercise 

Feb 15 - 25 min walking
Feb 18- 20 min walking- up and down steep inclines
Feb 20 - 3 hour house cleaning
Feb 21 - 1 hour walk


----------



## nettie

All my life I've been the short, fat girl. The one who couldn't keep up with the other girls in gym class. The one who was made manager of the basketball team instead of getting to play on the team because I wasn't fast enough. The one whose brothers and cousins were the sports stars in school while I was the scholar in the family. There was one moment in 4th grade during the all-school track and field day when I actually passed a couple of other runners in a relay race, and nearly sent all my friends into elementary school strokes because they'd never seen me run so fast. That day, I felt the strength and health in my body. I felt my own "inner athlete."

In my adult life, I've always been active. I swim, walk/hike, play volleyball, but I've never felt that real sense of being an athlete, like I can take on any challenge. Well, 40 years after that relay race and years after rehabbing from being the victim of one drunk driver and one driver on the way to the bar, I found that girl again yesterday! I started hitting the gym pretty regularly after being diagnosed with diabetes last year and since my marriage ended last August my workout has been my therapy. And yesterday, with my head near the ground and my azz up in the air on the exercise ball, I realized I'm physically fit. Strong. In better shape than most people I know.

And I'm fat.

My doctor loves me and never talks about the numbers on the scale. We talk about how long/far I can push myself, how healthy my stats are now, how my stamina is better now than 20 years ago. I do cardio and weight work. I take yoga classes. The two coaches I work with are in awe of my workout routines.

And I'm fat.

So, I just wanted to share that. I will always be a big woman, and I wanted to celebrate the fact that we CAN be fat and healthy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nettie said:


> All my life I've been the short, fat girl. T*he one who couldn't keep up with the other girls in gym class. *The one who was made manager of the basketball team instead of getting to play on the team because I wasn't fast enough. The one whose brothers and cousins were the sports stars in school while I was the scholar in the family. There was one moment in 4th grade during the all-school track and field day when I actually passed a couple of other runners in a relay race, and nearly sent all my friends into elementary school strokes because they'd never seen me run so fast. That day, I felt the strength and health in my body. I felt my own "inner athlete."
> 
> *In my adult life, I've always been active. I swim, walk/hike, play volleyball, but I've never felt that real sense of being an athlete, like I can take on any challenge. *Well, 40 years after that relay race and years after rehabbing from being the victim of one drunk driver and one driver on the way to the bar, I found that girl again yesterday! I started hitting the gym pretty regularly after being diagnosed with diabetes last year and since my marriage ended last August my workout has been my therapy. And yesterday, with my head near the ground and my azz up in the air on the exercise ball, I realized I'm physically fit. Strong. In better shape than most people I know.
> 
> And I'm fat.
> 
> My doctor loves me and never talks about the numbers on the scale. We talk about how long/far I can push myself, how healthy my stats are now, how my stamina is better now than 20 years ago. I do cardio and weight work. I take yoga classes. The two coaches I work with are in awe of my workout routines.
> 
> And I'm fat.
> 
> So, I just wanted to share that. I will always be a big woman, and I wanted to celebrate the fact that we CAN be fat and healthy.



I loved reading this post- your story is very inspiring- thank you so much for posting it  

That bold part echoes my own life- always picked last for the teams whatever sport we played .... for years. It was a big "step up" if I was picked "next to last" ever. Only time this didn't happen was if one of my friends was picked to be team captain....but yet they still didn't pick me first either  

I, too, have spent a good portion of my adult life exercising but never feeling "athletic"....that is probably just a description I will never be able to ascribe to myself. 
I also realize that I am much fitter/stronger than some of my thinner counterparts, and realize that I seem to surprise some people with my stamina, mainly because I am consistent.....it's the long term where the biggest pay-offs occur (though the immediate "high" and sense of accomplishment is really nice, too ).

So glad you have joined the thread- I look forward to reading more of your posts 


This week:
One hour walk Thursday night
35 minutes Saturday 
One hour walk today (Sunday)

I was diagnosed with bronchitis yesterday- after six weeks of coughing. I'm thinking that might explain why I have been tired lately (why I haven't exercised as much as usual).


----------



## lypeaches

Hi Nettie,

Thanks for such an inspiring post! I hope you join us here!

GEF....bronchitis.......you poor thing. Please take good care of yourself. 

Me, I've been totally lame about reporting my activities too for the last couple weeks, work has been totally insane, but I have been keeping up fairly well with my workouts. Hopefully this week I'll get back to my regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## nettie

Thanks! I would love to join this thread, if you all don't mind.

Saturday - Yoga class, 45 minutes on the bike
Sunday - 45 minutes on the bike, weights
Today - 45 minutes on the bike, pilates exercises


----------



## lypeaches

We totally don't mind! Nice workouts you have there. I'm trying to shoot for around 45 minutes....work and life schedule doesn't allow for much more this time of year.

Ended up having to drive into the city yesterday after work, so no work out yesterday. Tonight. I swear. I will work out.


----------



## tonynyc

*G*reat work everyone....

Was taking it slow the past two weeks as I was having a big workout this past weekend.... 


*Saturday Workout- February 27th,2010*

3-4PM
1.Running Agility Test 

A.Stations set up as follows ( 5 Squats &#8211; run forward &#8211; run side to 
side &#8211; agility drill (timed ) for 10 minutes

*** after the test

150 sit-ups
125 leg raises

***10 minute rest


B.Stations set up as follows (5 Squats &#8211; run forward &#8211; run side to side &#8211; agility drill (timed ) for 10 minutes

*** after the run test

150 pushups
150 half pushups
50 Bends and Thrust (best to my ability-modified) 

4-6:30PM 
Kicking/Punching Drills 

6:30-7:00PM
6 rounds sparring drills (2min rounds) &#8211; (1 min rest)


-----------------------


*Sunday Workout- February 28th, 2010*

10-12:30pm 

1.Running Agility Test 

A.Stations set up as follows ( 5 Squats &#8211; run forward &#8211; run side to 
side &#8211; agility drill (timed ) for 10 minutes

*** after the test

50 sit-ups
25 leg raises

***10 minute rest


B.Stations set up as follows (5 Squats &#8211; run forward &#8211; run side to side &#8211; agility drill (timed ) for 10 minutes

*** after the run test

50 pushups
250 Bends and Thrust (best to my ability-modified) 

12:30-1:00PM 
Mountain Climbers (5) Laps&#8211; across studio (10 Min rest) 
Fireman’s Crawl (5) Laps - across studio (10 Min rest)

1:00-2:50PM 
Kicking/Blocking Drills/Tecnhiques

2:50-3:30PM

6 rounds sparring drills (2min rounds) &#8211; (1 min rest)



*Not the type of workout I could do on a regular basis - just every 6 months. 
Some of the higher rep exercises you are doing at a slow pace- well at least for me and as far as moving my 250lbs frame... 

Just trying to do all the "250" Bends and Thrusts on Sunday took at least 45 minutes- hour 


My body is sore and I still feel it today. It's not one of those workouts that you can do on a regular basis-it would just break the body down and you need adequate time to recover. For me... it's rest for a week. I may do some stretching-but, that is it...
*


----------



## tonynyc

nettie said:


> Thanks! I would love to join this thread, if you all don't mind.
> 
> Saturday - Yoga class, 45 minutes on the bike
> Sunday - 45 minutes on the bike, weights
> Today - 45 minutes on the bike, pilates exercises



Welcome to the boards Nettie


----------



## tinkerbell

1/2 hour run tonight. Just over 2 miles. Thank freakin god. With this hip acting up, I haven't been able to do 2 miles in 30 mins in a while. I still need to get that down a bit, but overall, had an awesome run.


----------



## nettie

tonynyc said:


> Welcome to the boards Nettie



Thanks!

Today: just some stretching. sinus infection. blech.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chest and Back - P90x.
Soon to do the ab ripper of doom. lol


----------



## lypeaches

Hey Tink, nice to see you able to run again! 

45 minutes of Wii Tennis and Boxing last night.


----------



## Aust99

Normal, 40 mins at gym.. big walk tomorrow though... 5.9 kms


----------



## Seraphina

Can I gatecrash too? it's important I do my physio and cardio everyday and I've been really, really lax lately.

Physio - 20 mins stretches - no weights too painful
Cardio - 1hr 10 (in sets) cardio belly dancing  and 30 minutes walking the dog.


----------



## lypeaches

Seraphina said:


> Can I gatecrash too? it's important I do my physio and cardio everyday and I've been really, really lax lately.
> 
> Physio - 20 mins stretches - no weights too painful
> Cardio - 1hr 10 (in sets) cardio belly dancing  and 30 minutes walking the dog.



You may totally gatecrash . This thread is for everyone who wants to improve the quality of their life through movement of any kind.

I've been surprised at how much just "reporting in" can actually motivate me...hopefully you'll find the same!


----------



## nettie

today - 45 minutes bike, hour with trainer doing weights and pilates

Nearly tossed my cookies half-way through, though, until my trainer stopped and said, "Oh, I forgot you're sick" and ligthened up on me a bit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Feeling better.....

65 minute mall walk


----------



## lypeaches

Take it easy there Nettie! Those trainers can be killers sometimes. 

Glad you're feeling better GEF.

Me...some exercises (squats, girlie pushups, shoulder press, curls, leg lifts) and some yoga...overall about 35 - 40 mintues of exercise I think.


----------



## Seraphina

Not a great day today.

Physio - none too much pain
Cardio - 1 hour belly dancing - no walking hubby took the dog because I was in too much pain.


----------



## nettie

No kidding! My current trainer is awesome, though, and she totally gets that fat girls can be fit and knows when to push and when to back off. Although, she had me worried last night because I could have sworn she was telling me she has real issues with using business cards and I was all "umm... you have issues with _cards_?!?!?" Turns out she thought I already knew that her previous business cards were given to her by someone from the health club who later stalked her. 

Today - meetings late into the evening, so just 45 minutes on the treadmill



lypeaches said:


> Take it easy there Nettie! Those trainers can be killers sometimes.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better GEF.
> 
> Me...some exercises (squats, girlie pushups, shoulder press, curls, leg lifts) and some yoga...overall about 35 - 40 mintues of exercise I think.


----------



## lypeaches

Seraphina said:


> Not a great day today.
> 
> Physio - none too much pain
> Cardio - 1 hour belly dancing - no walking hubby took the dog because I was in too much pain.



So sorry to hear about the pain Seraphina...hope you're better today! 

That's funny Nettie...I'm glad you found a good trainer! I've never had great luck with trainers...somehow I always end up with one that's just kind of average. 

Me, 50 minutes of Wii aerobics/boxing and assorted floor exercises.
Worked up a nice sweat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

50 minutes of mall walking with my daughter


----------



## nettie

45 minutes on bike, full routines on weights and pilates

and boy, am I feelin' it now


----------



## lypeaches

lighter day. about 40 minutes Wii Tennis, 5 minutes floor exercises.


----------



## tinkerbell

lypeaches said:


> Hey Tink, nice to see you able to run again!
> 
> 45 minutes of Wii Tennis and Boxing last night.



Thanks!! I'm still getting the hip discomfort, but it wasn't as bad this time. I ran 30 mins on Thursday night, and had NO pain. So that was good. I was sore the next day though. 

I also rode my bike yesterday for the first time this year. I went 8.5 miles, and my butt is sore! Its not used to the bike seat!


----------



## tinkerbell

I went running yesterday, and ran 11.29 miles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minutes of walking OUTSIDE yesterday- it was lovely


----------



## Seraphina

Been a bit lax.

Friday: No physio, No cardio, 10 minute walk with the dog
Saturday: No physio, No cardio
Sunday: No physio, No cardio, 40 minute walk with the dog#

The only excuse I have is that my shoulder has been hell and Friday I had doctor's appointments and Saturday I was out most of the day and then out for a meal. Still not great!


----------



## lypeaches

Woohoo Tinkerbell...what nice run!

And GEF, I'm sooo with you...it finally feels like spring here in New York, and both Saturday and Sunday I went out for 45 minutes walks. Just to have the sun warming my face felt sooo good!

Hey Seraphina...sometimes a break is good. And a 40 minute walk with the dog isn't nothing!


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Woohoo Tinkerbell...what nice run!
> 
> And GEF, I'm sooo with you...it finally feels like spring here in New York, and both Saturday and Sunday I went out for 45 minutes walks. Just to have the sun warming my face felt sooo good!
> 
> Hey Seraphina*...sometimes a break is good*. And a 40 minute walk with the dog isn't nothing!



*QFT*

*L*ypeaches: that sentence alone speaks volumes. I've been taking it easy that past week. Slowly get back into training this week. Nothing crazy. 
My joints needed the rest after my two day workout. Also gives me a chance to come up with a new training routine

I just did some grip work this morning- very informal- may do some exercises with the Chest Expanders or tubing tommorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute walk around a lake- some up and down incline walking

Tony, glad you have taken it easy on yourself but getting back into it. I think the arrival of spring will probably breath some new life into this thread...people will probably get over those winter blahs thanks to lovely spring days


----------



## nettie

I'm with you all on the joy of just being able to walk outside now that the sun has decided to come back out and spring isn't far behind.

yesterday - 45 min bike, pilates
today - painting all day and now it's time for wine and the Oscars, so no trip to the gym


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 45 minute walk around a lake- some up and down incline walking
> 
> Tony, glad you have taken it easy on yourself but getting back into it. I think the arrival of spring will probably breath some new life into this thread...people will probably get over those winter blahs thanks to lovely spring days



*I* agree- I'll have to see if I decide to incorporate outdooor running into my workouts... we shall see on that


----------



## verucassault

i need to get on my elliptical, my cardio vascular fitness is not awesome at the moment.
i live on the 3rd floor with no elevator and carrying groceries is killing me. LOL 
maybe when i get home this evening i will try for 30 mins. wish me luck


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Going to aqua fit tonight for an hour and then I'm gunna do laps for half an hour. Every little helps


----------



## nettie

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Going to aqua fit tonight for an hour and then I'm gunna do laps for half an hour. Every little helps



I love water aerobics and swimming, but once I heard about some fungus or something in the health club pool I haven't been able to stop cringing. Silly, I know, as the pool has been cleaned but still.....

Did my 45 minutes on the bike tonight, followed by a yoga class. And can I be honest here? Holy Hannah, but that yoga class leaves me feeling all sex-ay. :blush:


----------



## tonynyc

First workout in a while

1. Shoulder stretches
2. Shoulder exercises with tubing 2 sets 10 reps
3. work with Bo-Staff


----------



## lypeaches

verucassault said:


> i need to get on my elliptical, my cardio vascular fitness is not awesome at the moment.
> i live on the 3rd floor with no elevator and carrying groceries is killing me. LOL
> maybe when i get home this evening i will try for 30 mins. wish me luck



Good luck Verucassault! Where you able to do it? 

Everyone is doing great!

Me, I followed my own advice and took Monday off

Last night, an hour of Wii Aerobics and Boxing, followed by my standard floor exercises.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walk today at lunch time
40 min walk this evening

65 minutes total walking outside with some inclines


----------



## nettie

30 minutes on the bike and 60 killer minutes of pilates with my trainer yesterday

Spent today painting again, so no gym time.

Doing some sort of light workout tomorrow, then going out of town for a few days and will have to make do with whatever cardio equipment is at the hotel. And of course there will be lots of walking outdoors.


----------



## lypeaches

Nice job GEF on splitting up the walking time  I like to do that too.

Last night...45 minutes Wii Boxing, 30 minutes yoga. 

Hey Nettie, have a nice time while you're out of town! I'm a little jealous...I'd love to get away about now.


----------



## lypeaches

light day yesterday...20 - 30 minutes walking, not sure exactly forgot to check the time!


----------



## tonynyc

*Thursday workout at the studio*

1. Shoulder stretches
2. Shoulder exercises with tubing 3 sets 30 reps (rotator cuff)
3. Medicine Ball Pushups against the wall 3 sets 30 reps 
4. Stretches for Hamstring 


*Saturday Workout*

At Home

1. Sumo Squats (65 lbs Dumbbell) 1X20 reps
2. One Arm Dumbbell Presses (65lbs Dumbbell) 2X5
3. Chest Press (Tubing) 2X10
4. One Arm Rows (65lbs Dumbbell) 2X10


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours worth of housekeeping and walking


----------



## nettie

Nice work everyone!

I did manage to get in 45 minutes of cardio at the hotel on Friday and swam last night. Today I hiked around these falls for about an hour. Warm weather + a ton of snow = ice breaking up and rivers rising. It was amazing watching the power of the water, but that means flooding for those down the river.


----------



## lypeaches

We lost power Saturday, so had a nice excuse to spend the weekend at a hotel! I got to swim laps, my favorite form of exercise, so I was one happy camper!

Each day, 1 hour of lap swimming, followed by hot tub


----------



## Jon Blaze

About five miles of intervals. I ran the first mile and a quarter straight though.


----------



## msbard90

I recently joined a gym to get healthier, and join the water aerobics class . Well yesterday, I did leg strengthening exercises (first time in over 4 years)- lunges across the dance room 2 times, then squats with a 25 lb weight, 2 sets of 10 reps, then used the aerobic step, then walked for 15 minutes. My trainer made me do a little too much, I can barely move today lol. Tomorrow I'm supposed to meet up again, I think this time we'll hit up the pool- hopefully. Well theres my exercise report for today. See you!


----------



## nettie

Yesterday-30 min treadmill
Today - 45 min bike, weight routine for arms & chest

Lesson learned tonight:

Getting a mani/pedi after a hard workout = bliss


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome Msbard! I remember when I had a personal trainer on "legs" day...my legs and ass were so stiff and sore it hurt like hell to sit down in the bathroom for a few days. Ouchee. Perhaps I'm just lazy, but I really don't think it's so productive to workout **that** hard. I don't mind being a bit sore...kinda like it, but not to the point of where it holds me back for the next week.

Anyhow...I did about 45 minutes of Wii Boxing and floor exercises last night.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins at the gym... am tired now but it's a great feeling.


----------



## lypeaches

Indeed it is Aust 

45 minutes walking, 30 minutes yoga


----------



## msbard90

Water aerobics for 50 minutes yesterday. If you haven't done it, let me tell you, its not as easy as you think it would be lol!


----------



## tonynyc

*Cardiovascular Strength Routine*

_did a routine that U have not looked at since last July. Used a lighter weight_

Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 1) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines

Crunches (90 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (90lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Rowing (220lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (90 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (50 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (90 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (120 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Crunches (90 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets
Repeat Cycle for 2 sets. 

*At the Studio*


1. Stretches for Hamstrings
2. Stretches for Shoulders
3. Tubing Excercises for Rotator Cuff
4. Bo - Staff work


*** Boxing Drills

Round 1: (2min) Boxing Drills
(1min) Farmers walk with 30 lbs dumbbells

** this was repeated for 6 rounds 
** hate running so the farmer's walk was done in between rounds 

================================


----------



## tinkerbell

13.14 mile run/walk yesterday!!


----------



## nettie

Haven't had a chance to post much lately, but I'm sort of into a routine now. I do my 45 minutes cardio and then rotate arms/chest with back/legs every other day. I'm using weights and pilates for both. And still taking the yoga class on Mondays and Thursdays. 

I know it sounds like a lot, but I've decided to do a 2K Easter weekend, so I'm in training mode.

Ha! That just sounds bizarre for me to be saying.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday- 70 minutes of walking

Sunday- went to a large mansion that is open to tourists and walked around for 1.5 hours. Some starting and stopping- lots of steps


----------



## lypeaches

I can't remember what I did the last few days...brain dead...but I'll start again with last night, 30 minutes of yoga.


----------



## lypeaches

Where's everyone at??? Come on guys, I need you!

Tuesday night, 45 minutes Wii boxing and Tennis
Wednesday night, 45 minutes yoga


----------



## tonynyc

It's been almost a week since I've worked out- just got busy having to meet potential clients. 

Did some stretching for shoulders and hamstrings most mornings.... that was it- will try to get a workout in tommorrow


----------



## nettie

lypeaches said:


> Where's everyone at??? Come on guys, I need you!
> 
> Tuesday night, 45 minutes Wii boxing and Tennis
> Wednesday night, 45 minutes yoga



I've just been doing my thing, although yesterday I needed to clear my head after work so I took a drive up the river (I live near the Mississippi) and ended up stopping in a park. It was so nice, and I just happened to have my gym bag with me .... so, seeing as how no one else was around, I changed my clothes in the car and went for a long walk. You can see that Minnesota is determined to hang onto a little piece of winter (sorry for the poor quality - I just had my camera phone with me).

I was going to skip the gym, but felt guilty as I was driving back towards home so went in to do my pilates.

Tonight was another 45 on the bike plus arms, chest, and shoulder work. And the crunches. Always the crunches. *sigh*


----------



## lypeaches

Hey Nettie, must have been lovely, walking by the river! I envy you...were I live there really aren't too may places where you can go and be alone in nature....too populated. Unlike where I grew up in Canada, where you'd be hard pressed to find a person for a gazillion miles! lol

Hey Tony....stretching is a good way to get back in it! I could stand some of that myself.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sorry.
Been staying on my p90x/insanity thing for the last few weeks except for yesterday. Had a long ass 6 am-8 pm shift.

I'm catching up today though. Back and biceps (P90x) and either yoga x or maximum recovery (Insanity)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked outside for an hour on Wednesday night- definitely hit a lot of incline. 


Don't think I will be exercising this much this weekend due to illness again. This time seems to be a head cold with strep throat. My arse is staying inside...this time on the computer is my big time away from bed


----------



## tinkerbell

I ran/walked 2.2 miles on tuesday. And biked 13 miles on Wednesday. I plan to go running today. Like 5 to 6 miles.


----------



## nettie

lypeaches said:


> Hey Nettie, must have been lovely, walking by the river!



It was so lovely that I decided to take a long walk by the river again today, only a little closer to town. It was so peaceful, and this time I took my camera along.



Jon Blaze said:


> Been staying on my p90x/insanity thing for the last few weeks except for yesterday. Had a long ass 6 am-8 pm shift. I'm catching up today though. Back and biceps (P90x) and either yoga x or maximum recovery (Insanity)



I am in awe. :bow::bow::bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't think I will be exercising this much this weekend due to illness again. This time seems to be a head cold with strep throat. My arse is staying inside...this time on the computer is my big time away from bed



Hope you're feeling better!



tinkerbell said:


> I ran/walked 2.2 miles on tuesday. And biked 13 miles on Wednesday. I plan to go running today. Like 5 to 6 miles.



I so admire you. I would love to be able to run again one day, but I have a bad knee plus ... umm... there's the matter of finding a sports bra that can handle my ... ahem ... "girls" .... I like to call them The Braminators. :blush:

Have a good week, all!


----------



## lypeaches

Awesome job everyone! And yes, JonBlaze gets in some killer workouts for sure!

GEF, I hope you're feeling better! 

I plan to get back into my full workout schedule this week...have to kick myself in my own ass...lol. So, I've been gearing up for that slowly this past week.

Friday night, 30 minutes yoga
Saturday, 30 minutes Wii Tennis
Sunday, 40 minutes walk

Remember everyone, even if you can't, or don't want to do your full workout, something is always better than nothing!


----------



## lypeaches

1 hour of Wii aerobics and boxing
10 minutes yoga stretching


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday - The first two mile run in the spring. Very little wind too ironically...

Today - P90X - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps; AB ripper X


----------



## supersizebbw

glad to see the thread is alive and well  

wow, i haven't been in here since before the holidays (december holidays to be exact lol!) i've been a bad bad girl :eat1:

anyway hoping to be regular here once again now that the weather is attempting to warm up abit.

sunday did: 1 hour walk in the park

today did: some lunges, squats and some arm resistance exercises.


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's workout *

1. Cable Chest Press (Tubing) 3 sets 10 reps
2. One Arm Cable Shoulder exercises with tubing 3 sets 10 reps
3. Wrist Rolls (with 25lbs)
4. Neck Work with Tubing 3 sets 10 reps


----------



## lypeaches

Welcome back Supersize...it sure is nice to get outside again isn't it? This weekend we're to have 75 degree weather here in NY. I can't wait. 

Way to go on the workout Tony!

1 hour Wii aerobics and boxing last night.


----------



## lypeaches

about 20 minutes vigoursly sweeping water out of my basement with a giant broom 
45 minutes Wii step and boxing
about 15 minutes stretching


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Circuit. It's hellish. lol

Soon to do Back and Biceps/Ab Ripper X.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sorry about the flood Lypeaches. I hope everything is okay now?


----------



## lypeaches

Yep, all ok. Not a big flood, but I do tend to get a little water in the basement when we get a LOT of rain, and I'm prepared for it.

So, of all the ridiculous things, I pulled my back yesterday morning making my bed. Got to my chiropracter within the hour...she says herniated disc. She treated me, said to walk as much as possible, so I took 3 - 15 minutes walks yesterday...very slowly and painfully I might add. And this morning, voila! I'm back to about 80% of normal I'd say. I'm amazed, as yesterday was BAD.


----------



## lypeaches

1 - 30 minute walk
1 - 15 minute walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

I was going to wait, but fuck what ya heard. lol I'm starting martial arts again.

Today I went to my first Muay Thai class in a long time, and oh was it fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Yep, all ok. Not a big flood, but I do tend to get a little water in the basement when we get a LOT of rain, and I'm prepared for it.
> 
> So, of all the ridiculous things, I pulled my back yesterday morning making my bed. Got to my chiropracter within the hour...she says herniated disc. She treated me, said to walk as much as possible, so I took 3 - 15 minutes walks yesterday...very slowly and painfully I might add. And this morning, voila! I'm back to about 80% of normal I'd say. I'm amazed, as yesterday was BAD.



Glad to read that- back pain is scary!



lypeaches said:


> 1 - 30 minute walk
> 1 - 15 minute walk



*big pat on the back* :bow:



Jon Blaze said:


> I was going to wait, but fuck what ya heard. lol I'm starting martial arts again.
> 
> Today I went to my first Muay Thai class in a long time, and oh was it fun.




Glad to read it Jon! 


65 minutes worth of walking outside yesterday

Went to a zoo today and walked around for 1.5 hours there....stopping and starting with some steep inclines.
Then rounded it all off with a 35 minute walk on the trail


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks GEF  Hope you had fun at the zoo!!!

I walked for 45 minutes on Saturday, took Sunday off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

50 minute walk outside on Sunday- hit inclines often

Walked over two miles today- flat level- starting and stopping


----------



## AuntHen

walking walking walking... 30 min to an hour almost every day!

I also dance A LOT almost every day...to various music around my kitchen


----------



## Jon Blaze

1530: Flight PT

Two mile run (15 minutes)
25 Pushups
25 Crunches
25 four count scissor kicks
1 minute plank
25 diamond pushups
25 Around the world ("Clock) Squats 
25 reverse crunches
25 lunges

Rest, grab recovery stuff and consume.

1800: Muay Thai kickboxing (Boxing Day)
First we ran about a quarter mile (Just twice around plaza).
Then we did suicides in the parking lot for about 20 minutes, and some sprints.
Then we jumped rope for five rounds. 
Then shadowboxing for some rounds.
1 minute pushups
1 minute situps
Much need water break, and time to put on focus mitts, and do some drills with the pads for about 30 minutes. Then we switched up.
The combos started simple and just got crazy intricate. 
There was a rest period in the middle, and then I put my gloves on.
Every drill was about two minutes, and the last minute was a Jab/Cross combo for speed.
Rest (Take wraps/gloves off)
3 minute Situps
3 minute pushups
6 minutes shadowboxing
Bow, then we did some of the traditional rituals to Thai music, and stretch.

I haven't gotten my ass kicked that bad in a long long time...


----------



## LoveBHMS

1/2 hour of Stairmaster
20 minutes of recumbent bike
20 minutes of treadmill.

So basically a cardio circuit training day. Ended with lots of stretching. I've gone back to waitressing part time, so my calves have gotten tight and am trying to work on that.


----------



## FAinPA

35 mins biking in place (up to level 13 and down to 6) burned 350 kcal and went 8.01 miles.
15 mins bicep/tricep curls and some light dumbell lifting
10 mins jumping rope

10 mins dry rock heat sauna ~180F (ah!)
-cold plunge

hopefully repeat in about 8 hours.

G'night all.

(also, our Y has 24 tennis courts [indoor, clay and hard] and looking forward to finding a partner(s) to play with regularly this summer)


----------



## lypeaches

Way to go everyone! 

50 minute walk, and some stretching.


----------



## LoveBHMS

New Stairmaster record of 45 minutes at Level 8. I sweated like a madwoman but i felt amazing! Also did my regular downward dog and hamstring stretches and worked in an extra calf stretch.


----------



## nettie

Great job, everyone!

I was away from the gym Thurs-Sun as I traveled back home to compete in a 2K walk with some friends. We started in the middle of the pack and moved up a bit by the end. We've also decided to train much harder next year and aim for the front of the pack.

Back to the gym yesterday and tonight, doing my bike/yoga/arms and bike/pilates/legs rotation.


----------



## lypeaches

nettie said:


> Great job, everyone!
> 
> I was away from the gym Thurs-Sun as I traveled back home to compete in a 2K walk with some friends. We started in the middle of the pack and moved up a bit by the end. We've also decided to train much harder next year and aim for the front of the pack.
> 
> Back to the gym yesterday and tonight, doing my bike/yoga/arms and bike/pilates/legs rotation.



Congrats on competing, and finishing! ...very cool! 

45 minute walk, some stretching.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minute walk- in the hot sun so cut it short. Might walk some more later this evening


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai again today. This time with punches, kicks, knees, and elbows.

My push kicks aren't that great, but I still have some great power in my roundhouse kicks. It'd be better if my fight cardio didn't totally suck though. I'd get my ass whipped. lol.


----------



## lypeaches

Jon Blaze said:


> It'd be better if my fight cardio didn't totally suck though. I'd get my ass whipped. lol.



Why do I find this hard to believe ??  Sounds like a great workout!

I took the night off.


----------



## supersizebbw

-1.5hour stroll in the park (it was a beautiful day out )


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Muay Thai again today. This time with punches, kicks, knees, and elbows.
> 
> My push kicks aren't that great, but I still have some great power in my roundhouse kicks. It'd be better if my fight cardio didn't totally suck though. I'd get my ass whipped. lol.



*U*nless you expect the "dance" to last more than 5 minutes .....you should be ok. great workout.

Hope to get some workout time in tommorrow


----------



## LoveBHMS

I wanted to experiment with a higher intensity workout so i bumped up the Stairmaster to Level 9 for a half hour followed by some intense stretches. It felt great and i really felt like i'd worked out hard. I'd been getting kinda bored with all the cardio machines so i've been experimenting with other things and i liked this idea even though i do want to get in an hour of cardio each day. I was actually pretty amazed i could do something of that intensity for a half hour, i was sweating like mad but it's so cool to realize you've gotten in such good cardio shape that you can breeze through a half hour of fairly intense cardio.

I tried a new stretching program using a device at the gym whose name i don't know. It looks kind of like a spider web and has thick cords strung across a frame that you can hold and manuever yourself around. The cords have a bit of give to them but are not like rubber bands. I've found an awesome upper back/shoulder stretch on it, as well as a great quad stretch.


----------



## lypeaches

supersizebbw said:


> -1.5hour stroll in the park (it was a beautiful day out )



Super...when I first read this I thought it said a FIVE HOUR stroll in the park...and I was all like...a 5 hour stroll? daayuummm..lol. 1 1/2 hours is still very good though 

Me, kind of a hodgepodge of activity for about 50 minutes...walking, weights, squats, etc.


----------



## tinkerbell

I havent been here in a week or two, but I've been keeping up for the most part with my running.

I did do a long run last saturday of..... 15 miles!:doh:

Today, I'm only doing 5.5 or something like that.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just hit the bag for a bit with Bas rutten's mma workout.
I did the boxing 2 min rounds because the thai boxing round weren't working for in my media player. I threw some kicks, knees, and clinch knees in though. It was pretty fun. My only issue now is do I go to MT tomorrow and then run Sunday or not? lol


----------



## lypeaches

Myself, I try to workout on weekends so I can take a weekday off. Doesn't always happen though.

light night...45 minutes Wii tennis, 20 minutes yoga stretches


----------



## lypeaches

tinkerbell said:


> I havent been here in a week or two, but I've been keeping up for the most part with my running.
> 
> I did do a long run last saturday of..... 15 miles!:doh:
> 
> Today, I'm only doing 5.5 or something like that.



Holy moly Tinkerbell, 15 miles? :bow:


----------



## lypeaches

50 minutes walking, 30 minutes stretching.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Did a 5k with my Martial Arts team. I don't know my time yet, but I'm thinking it's in the 21-25 minute area.

It was fun, but there was a no headphone rule, that I stupidly abided by whilst half the other runners didn't. I still ran pretty quick, but I was kinda pissed that I couldn't have my music. 

I didn't stop until the end though, and enjoyed some nice bagels and fruit.


----------



## tinkerbell

lypeaches said:


> Holy moly Tinkerbell, 15 miles? :bow:



yup! Other than running out of water, it wasnt too bad. I wasnt sore at all the next day! I was so surprised!  I'm aiming for 17 miles this coming weekend. I did 5.5 on Friday, and felt good.

Jon - that sucks about the music. The race I'm signed up for had that rule too, but I checked back on their site, and they've changed it. Its now just strongly discouraged. But I'm glad that its been changed. Great time, BTW! Its been awhile since I've done 5k, but I think my fastest was just around 40 mins. But my times are slowly improving. 

Great job everyone!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- Three hours housekeeping. Scrubbed floors on hands and knees, vacuumed, dusted, cleaned bathrooms. 

Sunday- 45 minutes walking outside in a park


----------



## lypeaches

GEF, too bad we don't live close by....I went for a 45 minutes stroll in the park too!


----------



## Jon Blaze

1530: Flight PT
20 Pushups. Every five a 10 second iso hold on the ground.
Two minutes of two person leg lifts (You know where they throw your legs down? lol)
10 body builders
12 pushups with holds every three
20 bicycle crunches
Then we ran about a mile.

1800: Muay Thai 
First we ran around the plaza.
Then we did suicides.
After that we ran as a group around the plaza three times.
Jump rope for three rounds
Between rounds included pushups, shadowboxing, and situps.

Then we did some drills with the whole puzzle of punches, kicks, knees, and elbows for about an hour.

Then we took gloves off and did some shadowboxing drills.

After that we did the ram muay, and stretched. My gas tank is getting a bit better. I didn't gas as bad today. 

On another note: Oh this muscle cream feels so good.. lol


----------



## lypeaches

Jon Blaze, you continue to awe me 

45 minute walk, 1/2 hour stretching. My back and neck and legs have been really messed up lately, so i'm having to do extra stretching daily


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> GEF, too bad we don't live close by....I went for a 45 minutes stroll in the park too!



Lol, that would be nice. Seems like I have mentioned a "Dims Walking Club" in the past


----------



## Jon Blaze

Today was my first GI BJJ class. Of course I had no gi. lol
I got my ass served, but it's been two years since I've done any grappling, and I never developed it very well in the first place. I was just starting.

I almost got somebody in a reverse armbar, and a heel hook though.


----------



## ekmanifest

So impressed by everyone's exercise! I wouldn't say I'm exactly exercising . . . but I've been using this thing called DirectLife Activity monitor - it's a little white thing that you wear - either on a necklace, on your belt, or in your bra - and it records your activity every day. You hook it up to the computer and it tells you how many calories you've burned. The first week you wear it to get your base measurements and then it puts you a plan of slowing upping your activity over a period of weeks and months. It makes me very aware and like just now I looked and saw that I was at 70% of my goal for today - so will make sure to go for a walk or run a few more errands to get up to or over 100%. I really like it as a start to get me moving again.

Would love any good recommendations for core exercises to do.


----------



## Cece Larue

Who knew 20 minutes could kick your ass SO much lol


----------



## lypeaches

ekmanifest said:


> So impressed by everyone's exercise! I wouldn't say I'm exactly exercising . . . but I've been using this thing called DirectLife Activity monitor - it's a little white thing that you wear - either on a necklace, on your belt, or in your bra - and it records your activity every day. You hook it up to the computer and it tells you how many calories you've burned. The first week you wear it to get your base measurements and then it puts you a plan of slowing upping your activity over a period of weeks and months. It makes me very aware and like just now I looked and saw that I was at 70% of my goal for today - so will make sure to go for a walk or run a few more errands to get up to or over 100%. I really like it as a start to get me moving again.
> 
> Would love any good recommendations for core exercises to do.



That sounds very cool...sort of like an uber pedometer...

Me, I had to go in to Manhattan yesterday, and must have walked a gazillion miles. OK, maybe not a gazillion, but I did do walk from Grand Central cross town to the garment district and back.....and got stuck in the furthest corner of the parking lot, so it took me like 10 minutes just to get to the train platform...lol. But, the most satisfying part of the day was, at the end of it, I was tired....very tired....BUT I didn't hurt. No pain. Not in my legs, my hips, my ankles, my back...no where. I did it without PAIN!! Woohoo!!!! 
And for any Project Runway fans, I did walk through Bryant Park...it was beautiful!


----------



## Aust99

40 mins gym circut... I'm back!!  (have been going, just not posting... )


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nothing today, but Muay Thai Kickboxing as planned happened yesterday. lol


----------



## Nutty

I used to do alot back when I played Lacrosse


----------



## lypeaches

spent an hour doing a variety of stuff...Wii boxing, floor exercises, step, walking/jog intervals.


----------



## verucassault

today i did 20 minutes cardio and worked out on my abs, i have worked out 6 days this week, 3 times muscle training and 3 days cardio, trying to follow the body for life regime to see what happens.
i also went for a bike ride yesterday and flirting with doing body combat class, or kick boxing as its known in english speaking countries LOL


----------



## LoveBHMS

31 minutes Level 9 Stairmaster.

Stretches for back, shoulders, neck, using Stretching Machine with cords. Really intense. 

I think tomorrow i want to plan a super long stretching workout. I'm thinking of a longer, lower intensity cardio for fat burning followed by at least 1/2 hour of stretches and maybe sauna.


----------



## nettie

Have been keeping up on my cario/weight routine. Last weekend I spent up north in the woods at a retreat so I tried to get in a couple hours of walking each day, plus morning yoga lakeside. It was glorious. This week my trainer put me on her pilates err... "machines." They looked more like kinky torture beds, but my lord did it work my abs. For two days after it hurt to laugh!


----------



## lypeaches

nettie said:


> Have been keeping up on my cario/weight routine. Last weekend I spent up north in the woods at a retreat so I tried to get in a couple hours of walking each day, plus morning yoga lakeside. It was glorious. This week my trainer put me on her pilates err... "machines." They looked more like kinky torture beds, but my lord did it work my abs. For two days after it hurt to laugh!



I am properly jealous...your retreat sounds fabulous, I could soooo use one of those right now!! Good job on all your activities!

Me, and hour of assorted stuff, the usual Wii boxing, aerobics, floor exercises.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Easy/Recovery Day

15 Minutes of Stairmaster, Level 9
1/2 Hour of Treadmill. 3.5% incline. 3.1 MPH
Plank for 1 minute
Downward Dog for 1 minute
Hamstring Stretches for 2 1/2 minutes
Butterfly Stretch for inner thighs/lower back for 1 minute
Shoulder/Back stretches for 2 minutes.

I'd planned to do more but i have to get to work, so it was kind of abbreviated as far as the stretching went. I'd also planned some sauna time but sauna was out of service. I think tomorrow i'll do a longer treadmill session and try to lengthen the stretching time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday: one hour walk
Friday: 20 minutes walking
Today: One hour walk in the park with my daugther


----------



## LoveBHMS

31 minutes of Level 9 Stairmaster.
15 minutes of stretching.

I'd planned on a longer lower intensity cardio but had a ton of extra energy so i went ahead and did the intense one.


----------



## lypeaches

Sunday - 1 hour walking with jogging intervals. I can only jog for a ridiculously short distance, but I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins circuit at the gym...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai Kickboxing per usual.


----------



## lypeaches

1 hour Wii Boxing.


----------



## LoveBHMS

One hour treadmill interval workout. Incline at 4% and speeds ranging from 6 MPH to 3.2 MPH.

Regular stretches.


----------



## nettie

Arg. No workouts for me for a few days. I seriously injured my back so it's physical therapy and light duty until I recover. *sigh*


----------



## lypeaches

nettie said:


> Arg. No workouts for me for a few days. I seriously injured my back so it's physical therapy and light duty until I recover. *sigh*



Sorry to hear about your back...what a pain...literally! Hope you recover soon!

1 hour walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

2 mile run
2 mile walk

Muay Thai as usual. 600-8ish


----------



## lypeaches

Seem to have found my workout groove again, which is good.

1 hour boxing.


----------



## LoveBHMS

1 hour of treadmill at 4% incline with speeds ranging from 5 MPH to 3.3 MPH. Focuse on longer intervals of higher speeds to ensure more running than walking. I got kind of bored of the stairmaster so i may be working on the treadmill for the near future.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minute walk outside on Wed night. It was great weather for walking in a lovely neighborhood.


----------



## nettie

Nice job everyone. Hope to get the okay to return to at least part of my routine tomorrow.


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Nettie, hope that means you're feeling better!

45 minute walk to burn off some anger, and about 20 minutes of some fast and furious vacuuming. I'm still mad this morning though!! lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Nettie, hope that means you're feeling better!
> 
> 45 minute walk to burn off some anger, and about 20 minutes of some fast and furious vacuuming. I'm still mad this morning though!! lol



That is great. Exercise is good medicine for mental and physical health.


----------



## tonynyc

Cardiovascular Strength Routine

Haven't worked out in almost 3 weeks -but, made sure to get some time for the gym this morning... 

Warm-up 
Recumbent Bike (level 3) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines

Leg Curls (80 lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Leg Extensions (70lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Bench Press (200 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
Incline Press (150 lbs.) 1 X 5 reps
Rowing (220lbs) 1 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (130 lbs) 1 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets

Repeat Cycle for 2 sets.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday night- 20 minute walk
Saturday - 30 min. walking
Sunday- 55 minute walk on a beautiful morning. So many things are blooming here now


----------



## lypeaches

GEF, good for you for doing something every day...even if it isn't your whole hour. I need to do that more. I tend to be either on or off in my head, have a hard time doing "just a short workout". 

Tony, nice to see you back!


----------



## gobettiepurple

*So, I was so upset at my mother that I went to the gym and burned off some steam: 35 min on ellpitical and 20 min on treadmill ~~~~ That was last night.

Today, I think I will rest or go swimming. *


----------



## Aust99

40 mins circuit at the gym...  Was very busy tonight...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute walk in the mall Tuesday night


----------



## Jon Blaze

Squadron PT

Jog for a few minutes
Stretch
Jumping Jacks
Pushups
Mountain Climbers
Scissor Kicks
Then we had stations we had to stay at for one minute and do squats, planks, pushups, etc...
We did something similar at the end to rest.

Recovery Drink

Then I went to Muay Thai from 6 until a little before 830. Got killed, but that's to be expected.


----------



## nettie

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Nettie, hope that means you're feeling better!
> 
> 45 minute walk to burn off some anger, and about 20 minutes of some fast and furious vacuuming. I'm still mad this morning though!! lol



Thanks! Yes, I'm gradually regaining strength and flexibility. Was able to add the ab crunches and increase bike time to 45 minutes today. I have the world's best physical therapist. He's going to the gym with me next week to help me figure out what equipment to use and what to avoid so I don't reinjure myself.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Woke up in just in time for Muay Thai this morning. It went well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minute walk downtown last night w/my boyfriend 
20 minutes walking today


----------



## Aust99

40 mins at gym... circuit training


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

recumbent bike 15 min
hamstring curl 15 x 3
tricep skull crusher 15lb body bar 15 x 3
chest press 35lb 12 x 3
leg press 90lb 12 x 3
shoulder press 30lb 12 x 3
abdominal crunch 45lb 12 x 3
lat pull 65lbs 12 x 3
back extension 55lbs 12 x 3
bicep curl 30lb 12 x 3
leg extension 45lb 12 x 3
chest fly 70lb 12 x 3
rear delt 70lb 12 x 3
seated row 65lb 12 x 3

stretching after then 10 min in sauna, heavenly

What a great workout today!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pressed for time, so I have to do a 45 minute insanity workout.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

60 minute walk yesterday


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 60 minute walk yesterday



Goooo Greenie!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA system:
Thai Boxing - 10 two minute rounds (1 minute rest in between)
Boxing - Three Rounds of two minutes (1 minute rest)


----------



## Aust99

Oh my I so need some motivation guys..... My routine is floundering.


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

15 min Cardio
30 min weight machines
10 min floor exercises and stretching
10 min sauna~heavenly!


----------



## Aust99

Went back today.  the usual....


----------



## Dolce

40 minutes of interval training on the elliptical machine
3 sets of 15 push-ups
Upper body weight training for 15 minutes. 

Still chuuubby after all these years!


----------



## tonynyc

First workout in almiost three weeks - went to the studio for a 45 minute workout.

1. Stretching upper and lower body for 10 minutes
2. review of self defense techniques


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

Edged and mowed the front lawn. I went sleeveless, so I have some nice brown arms.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just random today.
1/2 mile run (It took me about... three minutes or so)
Then I grabbed my 1 1/2 lb jump rope and did some jumps.
I rested, grabbed my vest with 10 pounds, and 1 lb gloves, and went to the gym.
5 rounds of thai boxing (Two minute rounds: One minute in between)
Then I took my vest off
4 rounds of thai boxing
Then the last round I took my gloves off.
I rested, and did three two minute boxing rounds.
Then I did some light ab work.


----------



## tonynyc

*Home Workout This Morning *
*(couldn't get to the gym today) Odds and Ends type of workout *

*Chest Expander*

1. Chest Press 2 X 10
2. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2 X 10
3. Neck Work 2 X 10
4. Bicep Curls 2 X 10
5. Wrist Curls for Forearms (35lbs) 

When I talk of Chest Expanders and or Tubing there are quite a few in the market with enough strength to have you get a really nice strength/functional workout








*TheSamson Cables are the gold standards in chest expanders. Allows you a great strength workout with limited space....I've used this set for a few years and highly reccommend this piece of training equipment. 

Another great company that I reccommend is theLifeLine USA -Chest Expander 

And a great cheap alternative that I like to use are bike innertubes- they make for a great functional workout and allow you to build strength at any level...*


----------



## tonynyc

tonynyc said:


> *Home Workout This Morning *
> *(couldn't get to the gym today) Odds and Ends type of workout *
> 
> *Chest Expander*
> 
> 1. Chest Press 2 X 10
> 2. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2 X 10
> 3. Neck Work 2 X 10
> 4. Bicep Curls 2 X 10
> 5. Wrist Curls for Forearms (35lbs)
> 
> When I talk of Chest Expanders and or Tubing there are quite a few in the market with enough strength to have you get a really nice strength/functional workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TheSamson Cables are the gold standards in chest expanders. Allows you a great strength workout with limited space....I've used this set for a few years and highly reccommend this piece of training equipment.
> 
> Another great company that I reccommend is theLifeLine USA -Chest Expander
> 
> Matt Furey on Lifeline Chest Expanders
> 
> And a great cheap alternative that I like to use are bike innertubes- they make for a great functional workout and allow you to build strength at any level...*



*A*dded another comment to the above and highlighted *Matt Furey* (champion wrestler/martial artist) also is a big advocate of using chest expanders. 

One word of warning that I would add - is that you have to give your shoulders a day or two rest between sessions. Try not to use cables no more than 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That's a great pic Tony! 

One hour outside up and down hills Thurs night

30 min up and down hills Fri night

Moving a lot of boxes and some furniture around today


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's a great pic Tony!
> 
> One hour outside up and down hills Thurs night
> 
> 30 min up and down hills Fri night
> 
> Moving a lot of boxes and some furniture around today



*T*hanks and that's a heck of a workout Greenie - how warm was it when you did your walk?....


----------



## tonynyc

Before I forget .. here is another great blog on the merits of cable training 

Excerpt from of the many online strength training blogs...

_*One of the tools of the trade extensively used by old-time strongmen were/are cable sets, or chest expanders. Cable training/strandpulling can be defined as the activity of stretching out elastic strands/bands, usually rubber tubing or steel springs, to a certain length in certain positions. Now, for most of you the mention of a "chest expander" device will a) register no "hits", b) bring back a foggy memory of two handles connected with steel springs that your Dad/Grandpa used to have around the house and didn't necessarily use, or c) bring back painful memories of said springs pinching chest hair and skin, if you belong to the "Baby Boomer" generation and actually used to use one. Indeed, the original concept of cable and spring sets was severely perverted over the years, as companies tried to market it as a training tool for women and guys "into toning", which resulted in expanders that, to paraphrase the words of John Brookfield, "your aunt Betsy could pull for 10 good reps the first time she tried it". One can understand that this kind of gimmick sort of killed strandpulling in the eyes of serious, hard-core strength athletes.

However, I like to draw the parallel between cable gimmicks and pink 2-lb. dumbbells used for "power aerobic" classes. Just because some companies market a ridiculous dumbbell, no one attempts to claim that weight-lifting is useless and non-productive; yet, cables get a bad rap. A set of moderately strong cables will give any man a great workout, and strong ones will humble even the mightiest weight-lifter if he's unaccustomed to working with them. To put it smply, serious cable training will develop strength and size. Some of the strongest men in history have used cables - if it worked for them, it will work for you. It will enhance an existing weight-lifting program, or put the finishing touches on a physique forged through diligent use of iron, or as a strength and flexibility program unto itself, or combined with non-apparatus and bodyweight exercises.

Although many people credit the Father of Bodybuilding, Eugen Sandow, with the invention of strands, they have been around ever since Europe discovered rubber. Also, Sandow didn't really train with them that much - he just marketed them very well, and later seemed to claim that his magnificent physique was initially built with a chest expander. Thomas Inch and Fred Rollon were professional strongmen who relied heavily (in the latter case, exclusively) on cable training.*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *T*hanks and that's a heck of a workout Greenie - how warm was it when you did your walk?....



It was in the evening time so the weather was mild. Glad the weather has permitted me so many lovely evenings for walking here of late.

One hour walk in the mall today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Could not go to Muay Thai because of a tornado warning. 

I just finished a workout though. Another crazy idea from me.
I put on my 1lb gloves, and my sports trainer:





And I did 10 2 minute rounds of Thai Boxing.


----------



## Dolce

Jon Blaze said:


> Could not go to Muay Thai because of a tornado warning.
> 
> I just finished a workout though. Another crazy idea from me.
> I put on my 1lb gloves, and my sports trainer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did 10 2 minute rounds of Thai Boxing.



Kick ass Thai Boxing, Bleezy! 

Okay, I'm next...
30 minutes intense weight training
30 minutes cardio interval training
30 minute walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai for the first time in a few weeks.

I am pooped... lol


----------



## nettie

Jon Blaze said:


> Muay Thai for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> I am pooped... lol



Oh, lordy, me too! My new routine is kicking my azz.

-3 reps of 15 minute intervals on the bike
-half an hour of Pilates
-full round of weights, including the new one that looks like a giant spider has me in its clutches

Nice job, everyone!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1 hr mall walk. Humidity has me down-even in a\c mall


----------



## Dolce

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 1 hr mall walk. Humidity has me down-even in a\c mall


 
Way to go! 

Today I watched The Bridesmaid at the gym on the elliptical. So an hour and a half at a heart rate of 130.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dolce said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Today I watched The Bridesmaid at the gym on the elliptical. So an hour and a half at a heart rate of 130.



Excellent job! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

45 minute workout at the studio 

1. Uneven Pushups 1 X 15
2. WindSprints (50 seconds) 
3. Crunches 1X30
4. Leg Raises 1X 30
5. Windsprints (couldn't beat the 1st time)
6. Crunches 1X50
7. Leg Raises 1X50
8. Bungee Run/Crawl ( against the resistance of the cord)
9. Crunches 1X30
10.Leg Raises 1X30

11. Self Defense Techniques


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai from 12-130ish. It was fun, and I actually didn't gas despite running on only a little water.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours housecleaning including: dusting, cleaning bathrooms, vacuuming, scrubbing floors

20 minutes walking


----------



## largenlovely

Sorry i've been MIA but i've been running around here rebuilding my life  I've actually lost 75 pounds from all the exercise :shocked: lol...but i have been feeling sooooooooooo much better as far as my activity levels. I went to New Orleans about a month ago and was able to walk down Bourbon Street and have fun...we probably walked 2-3 miles that weekend. I was so proud that i was able to do that...i feel like i've come a long ways from where i was. I'm able to go out with my friends again and have fun doing things i wanna do...i'm so glad i undertook this project  

I'm still undergoing the process though. There are parts of me that still ache when i try to go out and do things and i wanna get my muscles built up to the point that it's not even something i have to think twice about...I was nervous about walking through New Orleans but i did it. I wanna get to where it's not even something i think to get nervous about..so...i'm still a woman on a mission lol

Tonight i'm about to do a workout video and i'm gonna attempt some situps lol...the only reason i'm gonna attempt those is because my lower back is still weak. I noticed at some point when i kinda tightened things up in my lower abdomen (by sucking in) that it worked the muscles in my lower back...and that's where i have my pains at when i walk. So i'm gonna be working on that for a while. 

Anyway, just figured i'd give an update for anyone who might wanna hear about it  Here's a pic from a couple weekends ago when me and some gal pals went downtown and hit the clubs ...it's so nice to be able to go out again  

View attachment NightOut.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> Sorry i've been MIA but i've been running around here rebuilding my life  I've actually lost 75 pounds from all the exercise :shocked: lol...but i have been feeling sooooooooooo much better as far as my activity levels. *I went to New Orleans about a month ago and was able to walk down Bourbon Street and have fun...we probably walked 2-3 miles that weekend. I was so proud that i was able to do that...i feel like i've come a long ways from where i was. I'm able to go out with my friends again and have fun doing things i wanna do...i'm so glad i undertook this project
> *
> I'm still undergoing the process though. There are parts of me that still ache when i try to go out and do things and i wanna get my muscles built up to the point that it's not even something i have to think twice about...I was nervous about walking through New Orleans but i did it. I wanna get to where it's not even something i think to get nervous about..so...i'm still a woman on a mission lol
> 
> Tonight i'm about to do a workout video and i'm gonna attempt some situps lol...the only reason i'm gonna attempt those is because my lower back is still weak. I noticed at some point when i kinda tightened things up in my lower abdomen (by sucking in) that it worked the muscles in my lower back...and that's where i have my pains at when i walk. So i'm gonna be working on that for a while.
> 
> Anyway, just figured i'd give an update for anyone who might wanna hear about it  Here's a pic from a couple weekends ago when me and some gal pals went downtown and hit the clubs ...it's so nice to be able to go out again



I'm so glad that you are happy and doing the things you want to do  :bow:


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much GEF  all the hard work has certainly paid off 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm so glad that you are happy and doing the things you want to do  :bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Sounds like you're doing great Melissa! You look lovely and it's great to hear how strong you're getting and how you're enjoying life again.

Good luck with the new exercise video. i'm sure you'll do great with it.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much hon  i appreciate all the encouragement you've given..it means a lot *hugs*



LoveBHMS said:


> Sounds like you're doing great Melissa! You look lovely and it's great to hear how strong you're getting and how you're enjoying life again.
> 
> Good luck with the new exercise video. i'm sure you'll do great with it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes of walking with my brother today. His foot has finally mended so we can walk together again.


----------



## largenlovely

15 minutes of my exercise video, 10 minutes on the exercise bike and 50 situps (which are very painful and have to be done 5 at a time with serious intervals of rest time in between lol)

The local community center is offering a Zumba class and i'm gonna go to it this week!!! I'm super excited about that!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0q6qtThF4


----------



## Jon Blaze

PT test this morning. 
So far I'm doing well, but still waiting for the waist measurement. If I have 32.5 or less, then I got a hundo percento. 

1.5 mile run - 9:34 (Needed a 9:36)
Pushups- 62 (Max needed in a minute)
Situps- 55 (Max needed in a minute)


----------



## largenlovely

good luck 



Jon Blaze said:


> If I have 32.5 or less, then I got a hundo percento.


----------



## Jon Blaze

largenlovely said:


> good luck



Thanks!
I made it! Exactly 32. lol

-Just did eight rounds of Bas Rutten's MMA workout. It was the two minute thai boxing tapes.

Still debating whether I should go to Muay Thai class or not. I'm going to get owned on way or another if I go. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

FUck it.... I'm resting..


----------



## largenlovely

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks!
> I made it! Exactly 32. lol


congrats!!!




Jon Blaze said:


> FUck it.... I'm resting..



I know THIS feeling lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> 15 minutes of my exercise video, 10 minutes on the exercise bike and 50 situps (which are very painful and have to be done 5 at a time with serious intervals of rest time in between lol)
> 
> The local community center is offering a Zumba class and i'm gonna go to it this week!!! I'm super excited about that!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0q6qtThF4



Yay you! You did the exercise video. Knew you could do it! Can't wait to hear how the Zumba class went.

I did exercise bike today too, and situps and some light stretching. I only had half and hour and was feeling really nauseated (not sure why) so didn't want to do anything that might make me throw up.


----------



## tonynyc

largenlovely said:


> Sorry i've been MIA but i've been running around here rebuilding my life  I've actually lost 75 pounds from all the exercise :shocked: lol...but i have been feeling sooooooooooo much better as far as my activity levels. I went to New Orleans about a month ago and was able to walk down Bourbon Street and have fun...we probably walked 2-3 miles that weekend. I was so proud that i was able to do that...i feel like i've come a long ways from where i was. I'm able to go out with my friends again and have fun doing things i wanna do...i'm so glad i undertook this project
> 
> I'm still undergoing the process though. There are parts of me that still ache when i try to go out and do things and i wanna get my muscles built up to the point that it's not even something i have to think twice about...I was nervous about walking through New Orleans but i did it. I wanna get to where it's not even something i think to get nervous about..so...i'm still a woman on a mission lol
> 
> Tonight i'm about to do a workout video and i'm gonna attempt some situps lol...the only reason i'm gonna attempt those is because my lower back is still weak. I noticed at some point when i kinda tightened things up in my lower abdomen (by sucking in) that it worked the muscles in my lower back...and that's where i have my pains at when i walk. So i'm gonna be working on that for a while.
> 
> Anyway, just figured i'd give an update for anyone who might wanna hear about it  Here's a pic from a couple weekends ago when me and some gal pals went downtown and hit the clubs ...it's so nice to be able to go out again



Great job LargenLovely: it's all a learning process and the nice part about working out is that you see how much it improves your daily activities as well.


----------



## tonynyc

*Todays Workout (at the studio )*

1. Farmers Walk (50lbs dumbbells in each hand) 2min walk
2. Crunches for 2 min 
3. Farmers Walk 3min *
4. Crunches 2 min
5. Farmers Walk 4 min* 
6. Crunches 2 min 
7. Wind Sprints
8. Leg Raises (Windshield Wipers) 30 reps

*If my grip would start to give would just do a walk around the studio for a few laps without holding the dumbbells. Then resume ...


----------



## largenlovely

LoveBHMS said:


> Yay you! You did the exercise video. Knew you could do it! Can't wait to hear how the Zumba class went.
> 
> I did exercise bike today too, and situps and some light stretching. I only had half and hour and was feeling really nauseated (not sure why) so didn't want to do anything that might make me throw up.



If my friend had cancelled our other plans tonight i woulda went for the first time to the Zumba class..but alas i'm gonna have to wait til next tuesday  But...i'm getting up a group of girlfriends who are gonna go with me, so that gives me some extra time so i won't have to look like a huge dork all by myself hahahaha




tonynyc said:


> Great job LargenLovely: it's all a learning process and the nice part about working out is that you see how much it improves your daily activities as well.



thanks so much Tony  and you're totally right, it's amazing to be able to feel the positive changes that have come from this


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> If my friend had cancelled our other plans tonight i woulda went for the first time to the Zumba class..but alas i'm gonna have to wait til next tuesday  But...i'm getting up a group of girlfriends who are gonna go with me, so that gives me some extra time so i won't have to look like a huge dork all by myself hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much Tony  and you're totally right, it's amazing to be able to feel the positive changes that have come from this



That video of the Zumba class looked like so much fun! You have to tell us how it goes. Smart idea turning it into a fun social outing with your friends. Great way to stay motivated and keep exercising fun.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Correction: I got a 98.75 because my waist is too big to get 100. At 32.5


----------



## nettie

largenlovely said:


> 15 minutes of my exercise video, 10 minutes on the exercise bike and 50 situps (which are very painful and have to be done 5 at a time with serious intervals of rest time in between lol)
> 
> The local community center is offering a Zumba class and i'm gonna go to it this week!!! I'm super excited about that!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0q6qtThF4



Congrats on all you're doing! :bow:
And will you let us know what you think of the Zumba class? I've thought about signing up for one.


----------



## largenlovely

i absolutely will  I wanted to go last tuesday night but i'd already made previous plans and couldn't cancel. So..i'm gonna go this upcoming tuesday night and i'm really excited..can't wait..another girlfriend went the other day and she said it was one heckuva workout lol She's a smaller bbw though so ... i'll see what i think of it as a 350 pound woman lol



nettie said:


> Congrats on all you're doing! :bow:
> And will you let us know what you think of the Zumba class? I've thought about signing up for one.


----------



## LoveBHMS

1/2 hour bike on a "random hill" program and crunches and stretches. I had been feeling bored and unmotivated so decided to change cardio programs and also focus more on ab work. The bike was challenging and made me sweat, which was quite welcome. I love being challenged!


----------



## largenlovely

the bike will always have a special place in my heart since that's where it all started with me lol...on a bike




LoveBHMS said:


> 1/2 hour bike on a "random hill" program and crunches and stretches. I had been feeling bored and unmotivated so decided to change cardio programs and also focus more on ab work. The bike was challenging and made me sweat, which was quite welcome. I love being challenged!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday night- 60 minutes walking in the park
Fri night - 15 minutes walking
Saturday afternoon- 45 min walking
Today- 60 minutes walking outside with my brother- hit over 35 minutes worth of incline


----------



## LoveBHMS

45 minutes of treadmill at 4% incline and 60 situps.

Yesterday: 10 minutes of stairmaster, 30 minutes of treadmill, bicep and tricep curls with free weights, seated row on weight machine, and 50 situps and hamstring stretches.


----------



## largenlovely

swimming around the pool today and 1 hour of Zumba tonight....whew...i am SOME kinda sore lol

Zumba was a freaking blast though..i loved it. I had to sit out maybe 15 minutes of the hour altogether..but i made it 45  Maybe next time i'll make it 50 lol

Either way though..i totally love Zumba and plan to go back

Oh yeah...also, there were other SSBBW's there!!! that was a huge bonus..i was able to dance with other fatties lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

10 minute Stairmaster warmup

Seated rows on weight machine

Ab work on incline bench--situps and isometric balancing (put incline bench at highest incline and do a half sit up so your body is parallel to the floor and hold)

30 minutes treadmill at 4.5% incline. I think this is going to be my new cardio for a while. I'm realizing how much the intensity goes up when the incline does and you sweat a LOT.

Stretches with focus on quads and upper back/shoulder.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute walk outside


----------



## largenlovely

an hour and a half walk through neighborhoods trying to pass out flyers to help progress mine and my sister's cleaning service...plus 15 minutes of a workout video (after which i said Eff it...i've done too much today as it is lol)


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of treadmill at varying inclines from 4.5% to 6% and speeds from 3 to 5 mph.

Barbell bicep curls, tricep curls, and rows.

60 situps and stretches with focus on stretching quads and upper body.



> an hour and a half walk through neighborhoods trying to pass out flyers to help progress mine and my sister's cleaning service...plus 15 minutes of a workout video (after which i said Eff it...i've done too much today as it is lol)



Awesome! Combining promoting your work with exercise. You should be an inspiration to many on this board.


----------



## largenlovely

The exercise is mainly why i wanna get the cleaning service going so bad.. Now that i have so much more energy, sitting in a call center for 8 hours a day is driving me craaaaaaaazy...so.. i figured i'd just do the legwork that needed to be done to get us making as much money as possible by walking through excessively rich neighborhoods trying to get business LOL





LoveBHMS said:


> Hour of treadmill at varying inclines from 4.5% to 6% and speeds from 3 to 5 mph.
> 
> Barbell bicep curls, tricep curls, and rows.
> 
> 60 situps and stretches with focus on stretching quads and upper body.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Combining promoting your work with exercise. You should be an inspiration to many on this board.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> The exercise is mainly why i wanna get the cleaning service going so bad.. Now that i have so much more energy, sitting in a call center for 8 hours a day is driving me craaaaaaaazy...so.. i figured i'd just do the legwork that needed to be done to get us making as much money as possible by walking through excessively rich neighborhoods trying to get business LOL



Melissa, when I had my own cleaning service, I acquired some of my clients that very way. I targeted the upper class neighborhoods that I figured could afford a housekeeper and put fliers in their mailboxes. 
Also, posting fliers at local businesses in those same areas was helpful. 

Good Luck- that housekeeping will keep you in shape


----------



## largenlovely

thanks GEF!!! I'm glad to hear it was successful ...i still got about 170-ish flyers to go take out tomorrow and am hoping something will pan out..I started out trying to do door to door but wound up saying "screw this" and sticking them in mailboxes LOL 

That's not a bad idea either about the local businesses!!! I hadn't thought of that yet..that will be next on my agenda  thanks for the tip




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Melissa, when I had my own cleaning service, I acquired some of my clients that very way. I targeted the upper class neighborhoods that I figured could afford a housekeeper and put fliers in their mailboxes.
> Also, posting fliers at local businesses in those same areas was helpful.
> 
> Good Luck- that housekeeping will keep you in shape


----------



## lypeaches

Ok, so, I won't bore you with all the details of why I haven't been exercising and posting for the last month. We've all heard the reasons before...lol.


Anyway, I'm back. Last night I did 45 minutes Wii aerobics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lypeaches said:


> Ok, so, I won't bore you with all the details of why I haven't been exercising and posting for the last month. We've all heard the reasons before...lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm back. Last night I did 45 minutes Wii aerobics.



Very nice to see you back


----------



## lypeaches

Thank you GEF! Kind of enjoyed the break, but then the back pain and anxiety started creeping back, so time to hit it again! 

1 hour mowing the lawn yesterday with a push mower. I love love love the smell of freshly cut grass.


----------



## LoveBHMS

1 hour of treadmill at 4.5%-5% incline with speeds varying from 3 to 5.5 MPH.

Ab work including isometrics, crunches and lower ab crunches.

Seated rows on weight machine.

Flaked out on stretching which i will try to not let happen again.


----------



## tonynyc

Great job everyone- didn't get a chance to workout this week - might do a quick workout tommorrow...


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of treadmill with varying incline from 4.5-6% and varying speed from 3 to 5.5 MPH.

Free weights for triceps, biceps, lats. Love pumping iron.

Ab work--crunches, reverse crunches, and isometrics.

And stretching, of course!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 minutes light walking Fri night

50 minutes walking outside this afternoon- some incline


----------



## largenlovely

anyone on here dabble in boxing? I imagine i'm a little too heavy to do it now but i was thinking of giving it a try in the future. It seems like it would be fun and good exercise


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of exercise bike at varying levels from 4 to 12; worked up a super good sweat.

Seated rows on a machine. Isometrics abs and situps on incline bench.


----------



## largenlovely

i cleaned this house all day for my exercise today...it's raining and icky out and i had nothing to do ...

I even got down on the floor and hand washed the kitchen floor lol. I figure all that counts for something.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> i cleaned this house all day for my exercise today...it's raining and icky out and i had nothing to do ...
> 
> I even got down on the floor and hand washed the kitchen floor lol. I figure all that counts for something.



I have posted my Adventures in Housekeeping/Floor Scrubbing many times in this thread. Yes it counts 


Sunday- 50 minutes walking outside in the park with my brother - then another ten minutes walking shopping


----------



## largenlovely

shopping walking is the best kinda walking  or at least the most fun lol

glad housecleaning counts!!! lol...lord knows i'm gonna get a lotta that in the near future 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have posted my Adventures in Housekeeping/Floor Scrubbing many times in this thread. Yes it counts
> 
> 
> Sunday- 50 minutes walking outside in the park with my brother - then another ten minutes walking shopping


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of treadmill, 4.5% incline and speeds from 3.2 mph to 5.5 mph. 

Light abwork and stretching. Plan to do more abs later.


----------



## tonynyc

At home Workout 

1. Chest Press Tubing (2 X 10 reps)
2. Dumbbell Squats (75lbs each hand) (1 X 20 resp)
3. One Arm Cable Press (2 X 10 Reps)
4. Neck Work Cables ( 2 X 10 Reps)


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of treadmill at 4.5% incline with speeds ranging from 3.3 to 5.5 mph. I've been working on trying to up the intensity of the cardio so each day or so i increase the lowest speed i use during a workout. It's amazing how increasing the incline really works you hard.

Also stretching and ab work for upper and lower abs. I discovered a fabulous new exercise for lower abs that is seriously hard!

1. Lie down on floor with lower back pressed into floor.

2. Draw knees to chest. If you are apple shaped or SS, just draw them in as close as you can so the ab muscles relax, they don't need to come all the way to your chest if you can't do that.

3. Extend legs out slowly so legs are straight for a count of two and bring back to chest. Repeat 8 times. Initially your legs will be about at a 45 degree angle to the floor but as you get stronger you can lower them.

It's important to keep your lower back pressed into the floor for you to really feel this. One good tip is to lay your arms out on the floor perpendicular to your torso.


----------



## lypeaches

OK, so I took a computer break over the holiday weekend, but I did hit my goal of doing at least 30 minutes of exercise every day. Mowing lawn, tennis, yoga, walking...


----------



## lypeaches

largenlovely said:


> anyone on here dabble in boxing? I imagine i'm a little too heavy to do it now but i was thinking of giving it a try in the future. It seems like it would be fun and good exercise



I would love to try real boxing. I have the Gold's Gym boxing program for my Wii, and it's a tremendous workout. Obviously not the same as having a sparring partner or a bag though.


----------



## Jon Blaze

largenlovely said:


> anyone on here dabble in boxing? I imagine i'm a little too heavy to do it now but i was thinking of giving it a try in the future. It seems like it would be fun and good exercise



Yes.

If you really aren't comfortable starting class (Though ideally a school would work with you upwards), there are several boxing workout dvds, mp3s, etc, and things you can use to get a good workout. 
Shadowboxing goes a long way after 20 minutes. 

Just an example here:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10284820&findingMethod=rr&


----------



## largenlovely

lypeaches said:


> I would love to try real boxing. I have the Gold's Gym boxing program for my Wii, and it's a tremendous workout. Obviously not the same as having a sparring partner or a bag though.


oh i didn't even think about the Wii ...i think my sister might even have that. i'm gonna have to ask!!




Jon Blaze said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you really aren't comfortable starting class (Though ideally a school would work with you upwards), there are several boxing workout dvds, mp3s, etc, and things you can use to get a good workout.
> Shadowboxing goes a long way after 20 minutes.
> 
> Just an example here:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10284820&findingMethod=rr&



That was a tremendous help John!! I'm gonna have to look into getting this. I know i'm gonna have to get to the point of moving better than i do even now but i reeeeeeeally wanna learn lol...so it's motivation


----------



## Jon Blaze

largenlovely said:


> oh i didn't even think about the Wii ...i think my sister might even have that. i'm gonna have to ask!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a tremendous help John!! I'm gonna have to look into getting this. I know i'm gonna have to get to the point of moving better than i do even now but i reeeeeeeally wanna learn lol...so it's motivation




Check your pms.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_gq3s3FMsg&feature=related

Also: Bas Rutten's MMA workout comes with a boxing tape with two and three minute rounds. There are about 10 rounds. That video goes over all the punches.


----------



## lypeaches

I was on my feet all day yesterday, so the only thing I felt like doing was some yoga. 
30 minutes.


----------



## largenlovely

again..you are awesome Jon thanks 



Jon Blaze said:


> Check your pms.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_gq3s3FMsg&feature=related
> 
> Also: Bas Rutten's MMA workout comes with a boxing tape with two and three minute rounds. There are about 10 rounds. That video goes over all the punches.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of treadmill with inclines from 3% to 6% and speeds from 3.4 mph to 5.5 mph. I find it's easy to stay 'interested' in this type of workout when you switch up the speed and intensity. It helps keep the muscles and heart guessing and you get a great workout. 

Ab work--crunches for upper and lower abs and tons of stretching. Also seated rows to work core and biceps/lats.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walk on tuesday
30 min this evening walking


----------



## lypeaches

40 minutes Wii Tennis


----------



## largenlovely

I just did a workout vid that mostly focuses on the legs..it's a 30 minute video but of course, between having to pause and restart and pause and restart it usually takes me 45 minutes lol. Though, in my defense, the video is not meant for supersized people. 

But...BUT...i got down in semi-push up position (my butt still pokes up in the air too much though lol) and lowered my front body to almost do a sort of push up!!! LOL...it may not seem like much, but even getting in the position to do a push up shocked me hahaha.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Yeah it does seem like much! 

Look at where you were a month ago, six months ago, a year ago. You've come so far in your mission to be strong and healthy and you keep improving. You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks girl  I'm still floating on air from even half way managing it ..i am proud hehe...today a half a pushup ..next week, maybe i'll do a whole one LOL




LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah it does seem like much!
> 
> Look at where you were a month ago, six months ago, a year ago. You've come so far in your mission to be strong and healthy and you keep improving. You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Sure you will. 

Remember a few months ago when you posted about walking that first mile on the treadmill? And now you are walking everywhere, you said you walked two or three miles last weekend in New Orleans.

Next the pushups! If they're hard i bet Jon Blaze or tonynyc has some ideas of exercises to build up the right muscles so you can do a full one.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Sure you will.
> 
> Remember a few months ago when you posted about walking that first mile on the treadmill? And now you are walking everywhere, you said you walked two or three miles last weekend in New Orleans.
> 
> Next the pushups! If they're hard i bet Jon Blaze or tonynyc has some ideas of exercises to build up the right muscles so you can do a full one.



Hi LoveBHMS and this is for largeNlovely: and anyone else that wants to get started on pushups. 

A nice variation is Wall Pushups. 

Depending how my shoulders feel - I will incorporate these movements into my workouts. I would use a medicine ball against the wall (at the studio) and do diamond pushups. 

I would work up to 3X35 reps. This really builds the shoulder/tricep strength


----------



## largenlovely

i hadn't even thought of doing that...i think i'll try some of those when i'm rested up a lil more...like a total klutz i tripped over something tonight and i'm gonna have to rest the back up for a few days *ugh*




tonynyc said:


> Hi LoveBHMS and this is for largeNlovely: and anyone else that wants to get started on pushups.
> 
> A nice variation is Wall Pushups.
> 
> Depending how my shoulders feel - I will incorporate these movements into my workouts. I would use a medicine ball against the wall (at the studio) and do diamond pushups.
> 
> I would work up to 3X35 reps. This really builds the shoulder/tricep strength


----------



## largenlovely

you predicted that correctly lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Next the pushups! If they're hard i bet Jon Blaze or tonynyc has some ideas of exercises to build up the right muscles so you can do a full one.


----------



## lypeaches

largenlovely said:


> I just did a workout vid that mostly focuses on the legs..it's a 30 minute video but of course, between having to pause and restart and pause and restart it usually takes me 45 minutes lol. Though, in my defense, the video is not meant for supersized people.
> 
> But...BUT...i got down in semi-push up position (my butt still pokes up in the air too much though lol) and lowered my front body to almost do a sort of push up!!! LOL...it may not seem like much, but even getting in the position to do a push up shocked me hahaha.



I tried to give you "push up" rep, but it wouldn't let me!


----------



## LoveBHMS

35 minutes of a random hill program on the bike. Awesome workout and i sweated up a storm.

Continued ab attacks with crunches and reverse crunches and stretches. I'm really focused on my abs as of late and i can feel them getting stronger. The reverse crunches used to exhaust me but they're getting a lot easier very quickly.

I also tried (and failed) to give Melissa push up rep. But you go grrrl!


----------



## largenlovely

lol @push up rep ...hopefully tomorrow i'll be able to try some of those wall push ups and maybe some boxing moves ...the back should be up for it tomorrow after my little "trip" lol




lypeaches said:


> I tried to give you "push up" rep, but it wouldn't let me!





LoveBHMS said:


> I also tried (and failed) to give Melissa push up rep. But you go grrrl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I just repped the hell out of Tony for the wall pushups so no worries  

Friday- 20 and then later on 10 minutes of walking
Today- strolled around flea market for an hour then went and did 30 minutes of walking in the park this evening


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just repped the hell out of Tony for the wall pushups so no worries
> 
> Friday- 20 and then later on 10 minutes of walking
> Today- strolled around flea market for an hour then went and did 30 minutes of walking in the park this evening



Thanks Greenie: hopefully someone will rep you for me .. I can't give you ant rep just yet-but, passed along some "pushup" reps to some of you here (as much as the system will allow me)


----------



## nettie

Hello, all! I'm still plugging away at the gym going 4-5 times a week and doing my routine of cardio/weights/stretches. I can't remember if I shared that I also got the approval from my PT to go back to the Pilates bed/exercises but I did and lordy, did it work some muscles!

I also added about four hours of walking on Thursday, taking our students on a field trip to a local zoo and a park along the river. As the "official" photographer, I was running around all day between groups so I logged a lot of steps.


----------



## nettie

tonynyc said:


> Thanks Greenie: hopefully someone will rep you for me .. I can't give you ant rep just yet-but, passed along some "pushup" reps to some of you here (as much as the system will allow me)



Got her for you!


----------



## largenlovely

20 minutes of my exercise video...but there are 3 parts to this video and it's very rare that i venture over into the 2nd part because it involves jogging and tire runs lol...but i did half of the 1st part and half of the 2nd part...so...i figure that's good enough. I did do the push ups  still progressing with them and tonight later i'm gonna do some of the wall push ups (ty tony lol)


----------



## nettie

largenlovely said:


> I did do the push ups  still progressing with them and tonight later i'm gonna do some of the wall push ups (ty tony lol)



Re: pushups. I do wall pushups, too, but I use an exercise ball. I think I started using one when my back was in really bad shape.


----------



## largenlovely

I did 20 of them just a few minutes ago and they're much easier than regular ones!!! ..but i believe they will strengthen me up enough to eventually do a regular one...these are fabulous



nettie said:


> Re: pushups. I do wall pushups, too, but I use an exercise ball. I think I started using one when my back was in really bad shape.


----------



## largenlovely

seriously..can't rep you enough for these Tony  i just did 20 of them and that's enough for tonight hahaha...but i can tell they will eventually help me become strong enough to do a real one  thank you 



tonynyc said:


> A nice variation is Wall Pushups.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Limitted time today so i did like a quick workout.

10 minute Stairmaster warmup, level 9.
Seated rows. 3 sets of 15 reps each.
15 minutes bike, random hill program also level 9
100 crunches.

I'm really proud of myself when i get to the gym and make sure to do something even if it's not a ton of time. I find it really helps me to make sure i keep working out as a habit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday: Took a walk around the zoo with my girls- when I say incline walking....it's not a joke :blink:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I did a few thai boxing rounds last night. I couldn't sleep due to something I took in the middle of the night, so I ran three miles at 5 am.


----------



## largenlovely

Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumba!! Me and the gals did Zumba tonight. It was a blast but it kicks my ass lol


----------



## lypeaches

I'm bummed. I had every intention of resuming my workout schedule, but right now I'm putting in some major hours at work, and by the time I'm finished my feet and ankles hurt so much I can hardly walk, let alone exercise. I soooo miss my pool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walking outside in the park this evening. My knees screamed a bit again- realized that I should just go on ahead and pop the ibuprofen before every walk. Life will probably be easier that way instead of me trying to show my own knees how tough I am  :doh:


----------



## largenlovely

cleaned a house until i ache.....my entire body is sore lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

30 minutes of exercise bike
seated rows
lat pull down (new upper body weight exercise)
isometrics for abs and crunches


----------



## Punkin1024

GEF has been "hinting" that I should post to this thread, so here goes. I started walking on a treadmill at least 4 times a week in April. I've had a few set backs along the way and so I keep having to work my way up. I walked again last night for 24 minutes making it 1/2 mile. The reason I began walking on my treadmill - I was tired of being out of breath from walking just 5 minutes from my car (in the parking lot 1 city block from work) to the building. I am proud to say that I can now make that same walk with the least of effort!  

Now, I'm about to switch this walking routine from evenings when I get home from work (I work 10:30 a.m. to 7:30 p.m.) to mornings before work. It will take some adjustment on my part, but I believe mornings, the beginning of the day, is better. Does anyone know if I am right on my thinking on this? Please let me know.


----------



## largenlovely

I can't answer your question because i just don't know...but congratulations. It's fabulous to see progress like that isn't it  before long you'll be walking further than you ever imagined if ya keep at it 




Punkin1024 said:


> GEF has been "hinting" that I should post to this thread, so here goes. I started walking on a treadmill at least 4 times a week in April. I've had a few set backs along the way and so I keep having to work my way up. I walked again last night for 24 minutes making it 1/2 mile. The reason I began walking on my treadmill - I was tired of being out of breath from walking just 5 minutes from my car (in the parking lot 1 city block from work) to the building. I am proud to say that I can now make that same walk with the least of effort!
> 
> Now, I'm about to switch this walking routine from evenings when I get home from work (I work 10:30 a.m. to 7:30 p.m.) to mornings before work. It will take some adjustment on my part, but I believe mornings, the beginning of the day, is better. Does anyone know if I am right on my thinking on this? Please let me know.


----------



## Punkin1024

Thanks, largenlovely! I appreciate any positives to help me keep up my walking. I did answer my own question, though. I am definitely not a morning person, so I'll be sticking to my usual routine, though, I will be working on getting to bed earlier (trying to get 8 hours of sleep instead of 7 or less). I finally pulled myself out of bed around 9:30 this morning and it took me around 2-1/2 hours to get awake enough and get the stiffness out of my joints before I walked. I did walk though - 26 minutes and a little past 3/4 mile! I listened to "The Best of Huey Lewis & The News" and the music's beat helped me set a good walking pace and pepped me up!  I've had that good feeling all afternoon long. Sweet!


----------



## largenlovely

it will get easier and easier  When i first started i could only do 3 minutes on an exercise bike and before long it was 5 minutes..then 10 minutes and so forth and so forth. It's amazing how if you keep pushing, over just a relatively short amount of time really, you can go beyond anything you would have thought 

so good for you 




Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks, largenlovely! I appreciate any positives to help me keep up my walking. I did answer my own question, though. I am definitely not a morning person, so I'll be sticking to my usual routine, though, I will be working on getting to bed earlier (trying to get 8 hours of sleep instead of 7 or less). I finally pulled myself out of bed around 9:30 this morning and it took me around 2-1/2 hours to get awake enough and get the stiffness out of my joints before I walked. I did walk though - 26 minutes and a little past 3/4 mile! I listened to "The Best of Huey Lewis & The News" and the music's beat helped me set a good walking pace and pepped me up!  I've had that good feeling all afternoon long. Sweet!


----------



## nettie

I don't know about morning or evening either, but I am with you on NOT being a morinng person. I go to my gym, which is on a direct path from the job to home, after work and find it helps me clear my mind from the day's stress.

In addition to the (almost) daily routine of 2 cycles of intervals on the bike, weights, crunches, and pilates/stretches, I walked for almost two hours last night at the "art crawl" downtown.


----------



## nettie

largenlovely said:


> Zumba was a freaking blast though..i loved it.



:bow::bow::bow:

I saw a commercial for Zumba and it looks like hard work but so much FUN!!! 

I'm afraid I'm too uncoordinated to try it just from a video, so I'll be looking for a class nearby. Keep us updated, will you?


----------



## largenlovely

ya know though, i don't know how it is everywhere else, but the class i'm in there are uncoordinated people, old people, young people, fat people, skinny people....and it really is a whole lotta fun  

It's an hour long class and i can't make it through the whole thing because it's non-stop movement but they even put a chair out for me so i can go off and sit to the side when i need to because eventually my lower back just can't take it anymore and i gotta sit for a minute. And if ya stand in the very back row you'll be less noticeable if you gotta go sit out for a few minutes.






nettie said:


> :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> I saw a commercial for Zumba and it looks like hard work but so much FUN!!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm too uncoordinated to try it just from a video, so I'll be looking for a class nearby. Keep us updated, will you?


----------



## Red

I'm feeling a bit chuffed today as yesterday I managed to cycle 12 miles on a really cool track path that starts near my house. I decided to go out on my own to use my bike properly instead of just for commuting and just kept going, I really enjoyed it!

I've now set a challenge for myself that once my knee heals I'm going to keep on exploring this track until I hit the full thing end to end (26 miles). I feel a bit tired today but I slept very well last night, so here's hoping I can keep it up.

Cycling is definitely my type of exercise - you get to sit down AND feel the wind in your face, I swear I was a dog in a past life!


----------



## LoveBHMS

45 minutes of exercise bike, random hill program. I'm really excited by how much I SWEAT on that thing!

Seated rows.
Lat pull downs.
Standing rows with barbell.

Stretching for upper body.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute mall walk with my brother. Too hot now for the great outdoors.


----------



## Punkin1024

I walked .943 miles on the treadmill this evening. It took me 31 minutes. I finished walking just before the thunder and rainstorm hit our area and had to wait a couple hours before I could shower off. Sigh! But I feel so good and I know I'm gonna sleep well tonight.


----------



## largenlovely

did Zumba tonight with my sister and her step daughter. We've been going once a week but i think we're gonna bump it up to twice a week and go again on thursday ...had a blast and sweat my ass off lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

5 boxing rounds
Jumped some rope, and did about 1 1/2 miles worth of walking, running, and sprinting.


----------



## Punkin1024

Finally made it to one mile walking on my treadmill this evening. Took me 31 minutes. Whew! Now I'm going to work on keeping the pace set for a while, then, when I'm ready, I'll bump it up to 45 minutes.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I have been severely depressed lately and i'm trying to address it in a healthy way. 

1/2 hour of exercise bike.
Walking cooldown around track, approx. 1/ mile.
Seated rows on weight machine.
Lat pull downs on weight machine.
Standing rows with barbell.
75 crunches.
10 reps of lower ab extensions.
2 X 20 reps of ab isometrics on incline bench.
1/2 hour of treadmill at 4.5% with increasing speeds.


----------



## Punkin1024

LoveBHMS said:


> I have been severely depressed lately and i'm trying to address it in a healthy way.
> 
> 1/2 hour of exercise bike.
> Walking cooldown around track, approx. 1/ mile.
> Seated rows on weight machine.
> Lat pull downs on weight machine.
> Standing rows with barbell.
> 75 crunches.
> 10 reps of lower ab extensions.
> 2 X 20 reps of ab isometrics on incline bench.
> 1/2 hour of treadmill at 4.5% with increasing speeds.



Whew, just looking at your list made me pooped! I hope this works for you.


I did another mile this evening. Pushed the speed a bit and finished a little under 31 minutes. I started feeling pretty good after 20 minutes passed, so this is a win/win for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Still on my anti-depression workout plan.

15 minutes warmup on exercise bike.
Tricep Curls with dumbells
Bicep Curls with dumbells
Captains Chair lifts for lower abs 2X10 sets.
1 hour of treadmill at 4.5% incline and speeds from 3 to 5 mph.

Definitely feel properly tired and head cleared at least temporarily. I also lay in the sauna for a while afterwards, just to try to add healthy relaxation.


----------



## Webmaster

LoveBHMS said:


> Still on my anti-depression workout plan.
> 
> 15 minutes warmup on exercise bike.
> Tricep Curls with dumbells
> Bicep Curls with dumbells
> Captains Chair lifts for lower abs 2X10 sets.
> 1 hour of treadmill at 4.5% incline and speeds from 3 to 5 mph.
> 
> Definitely feel properly tired and head cleared at least temporarily. I also lay in the sauna for a while afterwards, just to try to add healthy relaxation.



If you plan on making this a regular daily or so and so many times weekly routine, an hour on a treadmill is a crazy-long time. I was in your position eight years ago or so, and set out to do an exercise routine. I designed it specifically so that I would not be able to have excuses and tried to guard against things that would trip me after a while.

So I ended up running a two-mile loop with about 250 feet altitude climbing built in. I decided to never let the weather be an excuse, never time myself so that I would not get discouraged if I did not improve, and to never drop down to a walk. I've now done that religiously every other day for the past eight years. The depression went away almost instantly, and it's worked out really well for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Thanks for the input Conrad.

I tend to adjust my workouts....if you will I practice "intuitive exercise" the same as some practice intuitive eating. It typically has to do with what my body is telling me it needs. Sometimes I'll do an hour of Stairmaster and sometimes it'll be a half hour of exercise bike and lots of stretching. For me the important thing is making sure to get to the gym every day. I find i get bored easily so I try to do things like switch cardio machines, and sometimes mix them up in a given day. One day I did 20 minutes of Stairmaster, 20 minutes of bike and 20 minutes of treadmill. Right now my needs are pretty much to spend a good amount of time exercising and to try to "exhaust" myself, it's just where i need to be right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> I walked .943 miles on the treadmill this evening. It took me 31 minutes. I finished walking just before the thunder and rainstorm hit our area and had to wait a couple hours before I could shower off. Sigh! But I feel so good and I know I'm gonna sleep well tonight.





Punkin1024 said:


> Finally made it to one mile walking on my treadmill this evening. Took me 31 minutes. Whew! Now I'm going to work on keeping the pace set for a while, then, when I'm ready, I'll bump it up to 45 minutes.





Punkin1024 said:


> Whew, just looking at your list made me pooped! I hope this works for you.
> 
> 
> I did another mile this evening. Pushed the speed a bit and finished a little under 31 minutes. I started feeling pretty good after 20 minutes passed, so this is a win/win for me.



Ella! It's so great to see you here 

Good job :bow:

55 minute mall walk this evening


----------



## largenlovely

we were going to try to go to Zumba on thursday but i was still too sore lol. So, today we cleaned a house and we got another job to do tomorrow  So ...between sweeping and mopping and dusting..i'm pretty sure that's some exercise lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

I virtually never exercise at night, but i'm trying to at least, if not make it a habit make it something i am somewhat used to doing, so i went to the gym tonight after working. I'm still working to combat depression and I have to say my mood is a lot better and i haven't had any alcohol in days whereas I have a habit of using wine or a few light beers to relax. I'm not a teetotaler nor am i trying to be, but this is not a good time for me to be drinking.

1/2 hour of exercise bike, Random Hill program, Level 10. I was doing Level 9 and decided to ramp it up a bit.

Seated Rows and Lat pull downs both on the machines.

1/2 hour of treadmill at 4.5% incline with speeds from 3 to 5 mph.

Worked up a good sweat and am nicely exhausted. My head is clear for right now and my mood feels very stable.


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> If you plan on making this a regular daily or so and so many times weekly routine, an hour on a treadmill is a crazy-long time. I was in your position eight years ago or so, and set out to do an exercise routine. I designed it specifically so that I would not be able to have excuses and tried to guard against things that would trip me after a while.
> 
> So I ended up running a two-mile loop with about 250 feet altitude climbing built in. I decided to never let the weather be an excuse, never time myself so that I would not get discouraged if I did not improve, and to never drop down to a walk. I've now done that religiously every other day for the past eight years. The depression went away almost instantly, and it's worked out really well for me.




Conrad: that is heck of a workout - how long did it take for you to get use to the 250 feet altitude climb? How is your recovery time after each workout?


----------



## tonynyc

*F*inally made it to the gym today after amost a month :happy:

Warmup (Recumbent Bike) 10 minutes 

1. Crunches (100lbs) 10 reps
2. Knee Extensions (100lbs) 10 reps
3. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
4. Vertical Bench Press (220 lbs) 10 reps
5. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
6. Rowing (220 lbs) 10 reps
7. Crunches (100 lbs.) 10 reps
8. Incline Press (180 lbs) 5 reps
9 Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
10 Tricep Press (160 lbs) 10 reps

* no rest between exercises 

* after Tricep Presses (rested for about 2 minutes) 
* repeat exercises 1-10


----------



## nettie

tonynyc said:


> *F*inally made it to the gym today after amost a month :happy:
> 
> Warmup (Recumbent Bike) 10 minutes
> 
> 1. Crunches (100lbs) 10 reps
> 2. Knee Extensions (100lbs) 10 reps
> 3. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
> 4. Vertical Bench Press (220 lbs) 10 reps
> 5. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
> 6. Rowing (220 lbs) 10 reps
> 7. Crunches (100 lbs.) 10 reps
> 8. Incline Press (180 lbs) 5 reps
> 9 Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
> 10 Tricep Press (160 lbs) 10 reps
> 
> * no rest between exercises
> 
> * after Tricep Presses (rested for about 2 minutes)
> * repeat exercises 1-10



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

That is some return to the gym!

Added 60 minutes of new pilates exercises on the "bed" last night, really worked my arms, stomach, and thighs. And let me tell you, they're all talking to me today!!!


----------



## tonynyc

nettie said:


> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
> 
> That is some return to the gym!
> 
> 
> 
> Added 60 minutes of new pilates exercises on the "bed" last night, really worked my arms, stomach, and thighs. And let me tell you, they're all talking to me today!!!



Great job Nettie is the talking :happy: or  ... 

and thnks for the encouraging words


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked my mile on the treadmill this evening. It is going to take a while before I'll be able to either move up the time or the speed. 2.0 on the speed is a pretty fast pace for my short legs to do - but I ain't quitting!


----------



## nettie

tonynyc said:


> Great job Nettie is the talking :happy: or  ...
> 
> and thanks for the encouraging words



Well, first it was 

then it was 

and now it's :happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of cardio split up into 1/2 hour of exercise bike and 1/2 hour of treadmill.

Standing rows with barbell.
Isometric abs work.

Neglected to do stretching today which is something i need to really get on myself for.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Half hour of intense cardio on exercise bike. I mean intense like sweat flying everywhere and panting.

75 crunches for upper abs and 20 reverse crunches for lower abs.

3 X 15 reps of seated rows on the weight machine.

Stretches with focus on hamstrings, inner thighs and lower back.

I've also been trying to spend five or ten minutes in the sauna with focus on relaxation and deep breathing. As i posted above, i've cut out alcohol for now and it's helping a lot with my sleeping and mood. I also made sure to not have refined sugar or simple carbs today. I need to fix some things about what i've been eating lately and cutting back on refined sugar and flour is a good place to start.

I need to focus, a lot, on the practical issues that brought out this depression but i'm really really proud of myself for taking care of my body and mind in a healthy way.


----------



## Jon Blaze

My ipod failed on me, so I slacked for a few days.
I had everything backed up to my surprise though. Today I just said fuck it, restored it, and I have all of my songs, with some new ones.

I did a little MT circuit I thought to get back in shape. 

1 mile run
suicides
A few pushups
4 rounds of jumping rope
Then I put on my athletic trainer and 1.5 pound gloves. 4 rounds of thai boxing. I took the trainer off, and did a few more rounds.
1/4 mile walk.
Three rounds of boxing with the gloves.
1/4 mile run.

Cool down walk.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Abbreviated workout today because i have a ton of work to do.

1/2 hour intense workout on exercise bike with hill program.
75 crunches.
Cool down walk.

I also am trying to go today without refined sugar or simple carbs and alcohol. I've been getting either a bagel or low fat coffee cake with my morning coffee, but for the past two mornings i've substituted a raw food granola bar and fruit. And no booze for a week. I want to make some changes but i want to make them slowly so they become habits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday: 7 hours in a theme park- I'm claiming 2.5 hours of that as walking.
Sunday: 10 minutes


----------



## nettie

Back to the routine, and thankfully not feeling the burn from pilates any more.

30 minutes of intervals on the bike
legs, chest, arms on the weights
125 crunches
mat stretches and pilates exercises

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Punkin1024

Did my mile walk on the treadmill tonight (Monday). I chose the CD "Shine" by Bond to listen to tonight. The first 2 pieces were pretty good for a steady beat, but the next 3 were a bit slower than I like. If you've never listened to Bond, I'd recommend them if you like string quartets with a beat similar to Stars on 45. I think they are on youtube. The faster paced pieces on the album are: Allegretto, Shine, Sahara and Bond on Bond. 

Getting sleepy, way past my bedtime, but had to post in here.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I can finally post here! Haha!

I did 20 minutes on the treadmill with varyng speeds and inclines throughout. I also did 5 minutes on the elliptical right after with only a break to adjust the elliptical for my height. Then I did 15 minutes of strength training with weights of varying size up to 13lbs. And I finished off with working on my abdominal and some cool down stretches. 

All in all... Not bad for having mot been to the gym in 3 months. My dog has been my gym up til now and I'm trying to change that.


----------



## Punkin1024

Checking in! Did my 1 mile walk in just a bit over 30 minutes! Definitely improving on the speed! I listened to ELO's Greatest Hits this evening. The music sure helps with the motivation.


----------



## nettie

Decided to hike around the river tonight instead of hitting the gym. About an hour's walk to 80's tunes. Good times.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ten minute Stairmaster Warmup.
Seated rows.
Lat pull downs.
Tricep Curls
Standing rows.
Abdominal crunches on incline bench.
Abdominal isometrics on incline bench.
1/2 hour treadmill interval workout with varying speeds and incline. Added a couple of seconds to each high interval speed.
Stretches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> Checking in! Did my 1 mile walk in just a bit over 30 minutes! Definitely improving on the speed! I listened to ELO's Greatest Hits this evening. The music sure helps with the motivation.



Music with a good beat certainly seems to improve my own speed, as well.


One hour mall walk.


----------



## nettie

Thought I'd post what my "routine" consists of these days, including soundtrack because I agree with the earlier posts about the importance of music to a successful workout.

Stretching

15-20 minutes of intervals on the bike: 5 minutes warm-up, rotations of 30 seconds all out and 60 seconds regular speed, 5 minutes cool down (usually done to my 80s playlist or hard rock/metal, depending on the level of stress I need to release)

Weights - 3 sets of each (continued rock, classic rock):
leg press
leg curl
hip adductor
hip abductor
seated row
lat pulldown
chest press
lat raise
wrist 3 ways

Then 3 sets of each on the "Free Motion" machine (all standing):
triceps
row
biceps
chest
rear delts 
something the trainer called a "push-pull"
"twist"

200 crunches (for some reason, I find myself listening to Janis Joplin a lot while doing these)

Another 15-20 minutes of intervals on the bike (definitely to hard rock/metal, and Tool if I'm running out of steam)

wall push-ups with the ball
deep knee bends against the wall with ball (I'm sure there's a more technical name for that)

Yoga/Pilates stretches on the mat, focusing on legs and core work (by now I'm on to Springsteen or Leonard Cohen, usually Cohen)

If I do all this on a regular basis, I keep my blood glucose and my stress level down.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Did a half hour or so of running around chasing after my dog (that IS a workout when it's a spunky little puppy) and then weight training. 

As for music, I like rock and metal mostly. Sometimes I'll put in something that's extremely catchy like Lady Gaga or *gasp*Adam Lambert, but I mainly stick to my punk, rock, and metal for most of anything.

When I start feeling tired out but know I need to push myself, I purposely search for the songs with the longest run time (I have ones that are like 7-10 mins) and tell myself I will not stop, slow down, nor quit until at least that song is over. And it helps me out a LOT.


----------



## largenlovely

cleaned a big ole house today and tonight we're going to go to Zumba...lots of activity today


----------



## Punkin1024

Pushed myself to do the 1 mile walk this evening. I've felt pulled down all day - guess it is the weather (hot, humid and storms looming on the horizon). I put in ELO's Chartslingles Collection and started out a little more slowly than usual, but still managed to get the mile in under 31 minutes. I'll keep pushing till I can do the mile in 30 minutes and under. I keep walking for another 2 minutes, slowly bring the speed down to cool down.


----------



## nettie

Punkin1024 said:


> Pushed myself to do the 1 mile walk this evening. I've felt pulled down all day - guess it is the weather (hot, humid and storms looming on the horizon). I put in ELO's Chartslingles Collection and started out a little more slowly than usual, but still managed to get the mile in under 31 minutes. I'll keep pushing till I can do the mile in 30 minutes and under. I keep walking for another 2 minutes, slowly bring the speed down to cool down.



Tried to rep you for sticking with it even in the heat and humidity, but couldn't.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tried a new weight machine today. I really wanted to stick with free weights for everything but I was having no luck with this muscle group (glutes and hamstrings). Wow did it exhaust me, but in a good way. I typically have problems with machines because i'm ridiculously high waisted and have too-long arms for a female but i'm only 5'6 so i never fit properly. This one however was perfect.

10 minute Stairmaster warmup.

Seated Rows, 3 X 12 sets. Increased weight over previous because it was getting too easy.

Lat pull downs. 3 X 10 sets.

Tricep and bicep curls with barbells.

Glute machine. 2 sets of 12.

1/2 hour exercise bike with intervals.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Had to keep myself up so I ran 1.5 miles in about 9-10 minutes earlier.


----------



## Jes

Good for you, Jon. Even if I could run, and I can't, I would rather pour lye in my face. Ugh. 

I just gardened for awhile and that is tiring work. I still have a house to clean, and I plan on going to the gym tonight after the sun dies down a bit. I, of course, went out and worked on the all-sun plots (we have 7 that we're working on) during the sunniest hours. tsk tsk. And I put in about 40 impatiens plants--teeny tiny ones. So cute!


----------



## tonynyc

Warmup (Recumbent Bike) 10 minutes 

1. Knee Extensions (80 lbs) 10 reps
2. Leg Curls (80 lbs) 10 reps
3. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
4. Vertical Bench Press (220 lbs) 10 reps
5. Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
6. Rowing (220 lbs) 10 reps
7. Crunches (100 lbs.) 10 reps
8. Incline Press (190 lbs) 5 reps
9 Crunches (100 lbs) 10 reps
10 Tricep Press (160 lbs) 10 reps

* no rest between exercises 

* after Tricep Presses (rested for about 2 minutes) 
* repeat exercises 1-10


----------



## LoveBHMS

Warmup Stairmaster 10 minutes.

Seated Rows on weight machine.
Lat Pull downs on machine.

Sit ups on incline bench
isometric ab holds on incline bench

Tricep curls with barbell.

leg press on machine
Glute press on machine.

1/2 hour bike.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday: 10 minute walk down the block in the morning
50 minute walk downtown at night- some inclines 

Sunday: one hour mall walk in climate control


----------



## Jon Blaze

6 rounds of thai boxing with the gloves and athletic trainer on.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today is a rest day so no weights. I've had a horrible horrible muscle knot in my hamstring so today's goal was just to get the blood flowing, relax, and work on the knot. 

I did a ten minute warmup on the Stairmaster and an hour walk on the treadmill--no intervals, no jogging, just a small incline at 3% and speed of just 3 MPH.

The focus of the day once everything was warm and had good blood flow was to use myofascial rollers to roll out the muscle knot. Myofascial rollers and hard foam cylyndrical tubes that you place on the ground and roll your body over. I spend a lot of time on the knot, rolling over it and holding while it hurt. Then i used a medicine ball, placed on the ground and rolled the same knot over it repeatedly, with long periods of holding the ball so it would work deep into the muscle. The purpose is to break up the tissue surrounding the knot and release it. Afterwards i lay in the steam room for about ten minutes.

The knot is about half its original size and i think i'm going to follow the same program tomorrow.


----------



## Wild Zero

I've developed a ridiculously nerdy and effective workout plan that involves playing _NHL 10._

I play the "Be A Pro" career mode, which attempts to replicate the experience of being an actual NHL player. You control your avatar on the ice and when you take penalties you go to the box, you know. By yourself, you know and you feel shame, you know. And then you get free. Playing the game with real time 20 minute periods got to be pretty boring given my av's bruising power forward style of play, so I decided to make use of my five plus minutes in the box following the six donnybrooks I'd get into per game by exercising until the penalty was up.

I mostly do bicycle crunches, chest flyes and concentration curls. Got in two games this morning.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wild Zero said:


> I've developed a ridiculously nerdy and effective workout plan that involves playing _NHL 10._
> 
> I play the "Be A Pro" career mode, which attempts to replicate the experience of being an actual NHL player. You control your avatar on the ice and when you take penalties you go to the box, you know. By yourself, you know and you feel shame, you know. And then you get free. Playing the game with real time 20 minute periods got to be pretty boring given my av's bruising power forward style of play, so I decided to make use of my five plus minutes in the box following the six donnybrooks I'd get into per game by exercising until the penalty was up.
> 
> I mostly do bicycle crunches, chest flyes and concentration curls. Got in two games this morning.



I used to do something similar with Def Jam Fight For New York. I use to do Pushups, situps, and shadowbox while the rounds loaded. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

7 Rounds of thai boxing with that and my gloves.


----------



## nettie

Jon Blaze said:


> 7 Rounds of thai boxing with that and my gloves.



Now, see, I'd surely end up in a tangled mess with that, likely spraining something important. And injuring anyone within a six feet radius.

You are a warrior!


----------



## nettie

I finished my routine at the gym and had a little gas left in the 'ol tank, so I decided to try a yoga class again. It's the first time since I was released from physical therapy. Hello, nurse! I seem to have lost some ground, but it feels so gooood afterwards!


----------



## Punkin1024

Got back on the treadmill this evening and did my mile under 30 minutes! YES! I had to increase the spead to 2.1 for about 10 minutes, back down to 2.0 for 10 minutes, then 2.1 for another 5 minutes, then back to 2.0. I listened to ABBA's greatest hits to help keep the pace. When I was unable to sing along, I knew I was pushing a bit to hard. Still feel great afterwards though!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I did a mile in 45 minutes on the treadmill, about 10 minutes on the elliptical, 30 crunches, and 10 minutes doing weight training. 

I am now pooped after doing all that and am headed for a shower then off to bed lol.


----------



## largenlovely

45 minutes out of the hour at Zumba...i did more today than i've done in a while. It feels good  I'm not as sore as i usually am....but i think it's cuz i'm wearing different shoes maybe


----------



## nettie

Barely squeaked in my 45 minutes on the bike and crunches today. Too many appointments!


----------



## Punkin1024

Did my mile walk again. Had to slow it down a bit from last night (calf muscle was starting to cramp at the higher speed), but I still got it done just under 30 minutes! Hubby was listening to an oldies rock n roll station and playing on Facebook, so I listened to the radio and him.


----------



## nettie

Skipped the regular routine today because it was Pilates on the torture beds with the trainer and my thighs and armpits were screaming at me again when we were finished. 

Muscles this afternoon - 

Muscles this evening - 

Annnd... muscles now - 

Luckily, all will be well tomorrow.


----------



## Punkin1024

Walk, walk, walk! Another mile in tonight! This is beginning to be a habit - I hope! hehe!


----------



## fatkid420

i find sex to be the best form of work out possible, it feels great and its fun, especially when you have a partner, just workin out the arms gets old after a while lol.

seriously, i do yoga which is awsom and refreshing when you have a partner to share the experiences with it is even more blissful.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I felt a bit lazy... I didn't really feel up to doing any working out but I had nothing better to do with my time so I decided to hit the gym.

I did 25 minutes on the treadmill at 2.0 mph. 
10 minutes on the elliptical.
Did about 50 crunches. I stopped counting after 30 but went on for 2 minutes more and came back later to do even more. So I really don't know the number. My crunches are with an ab machine thingy btw that lets me choose the amount of resistance I want for my abs workout I set it at 15 lbs. 
I also did some obliques work for about 10 minutes with the same resistance.
Then I did about 15 minutes of strength training but with 5 lb weights instead of 8 lb ones.

So yeah... I got a little lazy and worked more on my abs than anything else but oh well. At least I did something and that's what's most important.

I'm hoping to get a bike soon since I can't use the one in the gym. My legs are too short. I just need to find a bicycle seat wide enough for my arse to sit on and then I'm golden, lol. I do miss biking a LOT so hopefully I can get back into that real soon.

So tomorrow I am taking a day off from hitting the gym and going back again after that. Besides, tomorrow is Canada Day and my workout will probably be done outside, walking along the bicycle park in the park right before the fireworks happen.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Today i did half hour interval on the bike and crunches for upper and lower abs. I also did the myofascial rolling for the massive knot on my hamstring, it's so painful but needs to be done. I used the foam roller and then a small medicine ball to roll over the knot and work on breaking it up. Then i lay in the steam room for a while and applied pressure to it.

Next workout I need to up the difficulty on the bike workout i've been doing because it's gotten too easy. I did weights yesterday and i'm going to be increasing the weights I've been lifting because they're also too easy now. yay.


----------



## crayola box

I've been alternating between an hour walk in the morning (about 4 miles give or take a quarter mile) at the track in the park and a 45 minute old school tae bo video plus about a half hour of strength training and stretches but now I have a dilemma and I am hoping maybe someone here has a creative idea.

Its getting way too hot to walk outside for an hour+ and the empty bedroom I have been using to work out is about to be occupied so I am at a bit of a loss as to cardio options. The gyms have crappy hours and are expensive to boot (NYC gyms aaargh). I don't live near a mall even if I did the only time I can exercise is between 5-7 in the morning. I live in a small apartment and with no yard or space so biking, jump roping, etc. is out. Eek this is starting to sound like a woe is me list of whining and its not my intention at all, so bottom line is this: what do you guys do for exercise when its broiling outside?

Also, is anyone into Pilates, I like Yoga but I have tried Pilates a couple of times and I just don't get it, it seems even with modification its not very compatible with a fat body...any insights, recs?

Lastly, a musical confession. I too enjoy a workout much more with music than without but I have to confess to my playlist being totally hokey motivational 90's pop: U2- Beautiful Day, Christina- Fighter , Britney - Stronger , It's my life, walking on Sunshine...yeah the words, life, beautiful and sunshine appear pretty frequently on the list but it works for me in that rah rah cheer-leadery kinda way.


----------



## fatkid420

they have stationary bikes which go in your swimming pool , i personally have never used one nor know how much they cost but to me it is the perfect work out. low impact, in the water for extra resistance, and the water keeps you cool. i plan to buy one, now i just need to build a pool in my backyard....


----------



## largenlovely

did Zumba again today...i've made it twice this week  

at first, i couldn't even walk the next day after just one class during the week...but now my body is adjusting and i'm making it to both classes. We're gonna clean 2 houses tomorrow and i usually have sweat pouring off me after just one, so...lots of exercise this week and making myself strong


----------



## nettie

crayola box said:


> Also, is anyone into Pilates, I like Yoga but I have tried Pilates a couple of times and I just don't get it, it seems even with modification its not very compatible with a fat body...any insights, recs?



I started doing Pilates 1:1 with a very experienced trainer, and I LOVE it! We're able to take the time to discover what my body will and won't do, and because she believes that I can be fit no matter what my size she always challenges me at just the right level. I had to work with two trainers at two different gyms to find her, but she's so good I now have a friend who joins us for the Pilates sessions.


----------



## tonynyc

Went truly Old School Today

( worked out at home) 

*Using two 60lbs Dumbbells*

*
1. Dumbbell Squats 3X6 reps
2. Dumbbell Presses 3X6 reps
3. Dumbbell Rows 3X6 reps
4. Dumbbell Shrugs 3X6 reps
5. Bicep Curls (tubing) 3X6 reps
*


** haven't done this type of workout in a long while ... really builds functional strength*







*My poundage is a far cry from the great John Davis here - pressing a pair of 142lbs Dumbbells*


----------



## crayola box

nettie said:


> I started doing Pilates 1:1 with a very experienced trainer, and I LOVE it! We're able to take the time to discover what my body will and won't do, and because she believes that I can be fit no matter what my size she always challenges me at just the right level. I had to work with two trainers at two different gyms to find her, but she's so good I now have a friend who joins us for the Pilates sessions.



thanks for the input!


----------



## LoveBHMS

crayola box said:


> I've been alternating between an hour walk in the morning (about 4 miles give or take a quarter mile) at the track in the park and a 45 minute old school tae bo video plus about a half hour of strength training and stretches but now I have a dilemma and I am hoping maybe someone here has a creative idea.
> 
> Its getting way too hot to walk outside for an hour+ and the empty bedroom I have been using to work out is about to be occupied so I am at a bit of a loss as to cardio options. The gyms have crappy hours and are expensive to boot (NYC gyms aaargh). I don't live near a mall even if I did the only time I can exercise is between 5-7 in the morning. I live in a small apartment and with no yard or space so biking, jump roping, etc. is out. Eek this is starting to sound like a woe is me list of whining and its not my intention at all, so bottom line is this: what do you guys do for exercise when its broiling outside?
> 
> Also, is anyone into Pilates, I like Yoga but I have tried Pilates a couple of times and I just don't get it, it seems even with modification its not very compatible with a fat body...any insights, recs?
> 
> Lastly, a musical confession. I too enjoy a workout much more with music than without but I have to confess to my playlist being totally hokey motivational 90's pop: U2- Beautiful Day, Christina- Fighter , Britney - Stronger , It's my life, walking on Sunshine...yeah the words, life, beautiful and sunshine appear pretty frequently on the list but it works for me in that rah rah cheer-leadery kinda way.



Not sure where in NYC you live, but is getting to the reservoir in Central Park an option? Since it's not paved there is no heat hitting and rising off concrete or asphalt as you have on sidewalks. Also it's all shaded and at least 10 degrees cooler than anyplace else. It's a great place to walk or run in the early morning and since others are around it's very safe even early.


----------



## Christov

Today, I tried the body builders staple exercise, the squat. Ill be honest; I applaud anybody who can do more than 30 of those things, because I was ready collapse after two quick sets of 15. 

Of course, this may be because I'm a skinny little fellow with pretty much no muscle at all.


----------



## Jes

Christov said:


> Of course, this may be because I'm a skinny little fellow with pretty much no muscle at all.



Chin up--we already have one Tinytoddy around here! 



I walked on the treadmill for half an hour, but very slowly. I just couldn't be bothered today. It was almost 100 degrees when I walked over there and it just sapped my strength. Yesterday I did the arm circuit machines and even made myself do the preacher curl--it's tough b/c I don't fit in the machine. Boobs behind the pad? Boobs over the pad? No one knows.


----------



## Jon Blaze

8 Rounds of thai boxing. 5 with my trainer on, and three with just the gloves. Right in time to watch huge.


----------



## Punkin1024

Just popping in here for a moment to post that I'm back on the treadmill again after a little holiday. Did 1 mile in about 30 minutes. Felt good to exercise again and know that I have not given in to my negative thinking!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Some weird circuit I did.
1/2 mile run (About four minutes)
1.5 lb jump rope (About 300 jumps)
1/4 mile run
Rest
5 round of thai boxing with trainer on and 1.5 lb gloves.
5 rounds with just the gloves.
Rest
6 rounds of boxing with my boxing gloves on. 

ANDDDDDD... I'm spent... lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

Added another minute to my biking to make it 31 minutes.

Ab Crunches.

Seated Rows and Lat pull downs 

Cardio "top off" on the eliptical. It was the first time ever i'd tried it so i was just working on getting coordinated.

I think tomorrow i may use the eliptical for my pre-weight lifting warmup. I'm not sure if i like it or not but want to try a couple of times since i need something new in the cardio rotation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Didn't time it but got in several hours worth of walking up and down the boardwalk in Ocean City Saturday, Sunday and Monday. 

My legs were wore out Sunday night


----------



## tonynyc

_Hope everyone is coping with the heat _

*Monday Workout*
*At home*

1. Hindu Pushups 10reps
2. Hindu Squats 25 reps


*Wednesday Workout*
*At home*

*Chest Expander/Tubing*

1. Chest Press 2 sets 10reps
2. One Arm Shoulder Press 2 sets 10 reps
3. Cable Curls 2 sets 10 reps
4. Upright rows 2 sets 10 reps


----------



## Punkin1024

Got my mile walk in again this evening. I have now decided that listening to ABBA is my best workout tunes. I've managed to pump up the speed for a few more minutes and have noticed that I am managing the 2.1 better. I'll keep at it a bit longer and perhaps move the speed up a little more or walk 35 minutes. I managed to walk 32 minutes this evening and felt really good.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Did the 10 minute warmup today with the eliptical. I don't know....I can't seem to get the hang of this machine. It felt awkward and the motion did not feel natural as it does on a treadmill, bike, stairmaster, or rowing machine. It was a good workout and i can actually still feel it in my quads but it still feels funny. I am going to try it a few more times to see if it starts to feel better.

Then did some bicep and tricep curls with barbells and quad lifts on a machine. Ab isometics and crunches both flat and on incline and also reverse crunches for lower abs. 

Topped off with a 31 minute interval bike workout.


----------



## largenlovely

Cleaned the house today..even made cleaning the floors a workout and then went to Zumba tonight. Overall it was a pretty active day


----------



## Punkin1024

Did my walk again this evening. Still listening to ABBA to keep the beat. Since we had company when I got home, I didn't eat a banana before my walk. I sure could tell the difference. Energy running low before I finished, but I held out and walked for 33 minutes. Got 1 mile plus in. Still loving how I feel afterwards.


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked again this evening. Did the mile under 30 minutes, was still feeling food enough to continue to 35 minutes and almost made another 1/4 mile. Whew!


----------



## WomanlyHips

This is my first time posting on this board and I was excited to find it. I'm well over 300lbs and enjoy daily exercise, which has really improved my mood and my mobility over a period of time. So here goes...

I did three sets of 25 crunches on the exercise ball. Using the exercise ball makes this so much easier on my back then being down on the floor, although it did take me awhile to get the hang of balancing on the ball. 

Also a mile and a half walking/jogging on the treadmill, averaging an eighteen minute mile. I've been using the Nike + band to keep me motivated. It's pretty awesome to keep track of my progress online and to push myself to meet the goals I've made for myself. 

Frankly I'm a bit burnt out on any kind of weight training, lately, I need to find someway to get motivated with it again.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I felt really compelled to conquer that eliptical so i used it for a pre-weight warmup of 20 minutes. Then i did some weights and abdominal crunches but went back to it for my cardio. I did a half hour interval workout with varying resistance/incline. It burns the same number of calories as the bike but works different muscles. I definitely felt it in my thighs and i sweated like mad. I think i'm getting the hang of it although still a bit awkward. Plan on trying it again today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours worth of housekeeping- dusting, vacuuming, scrubbing floors, etc.

20 minutes worth of walking around a shopping center


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WomanlyHips said:


> This is my first time posting on this board and I was excited to find it. I'm well over 300lbs and enjoy daily exercise, which has really improved my mood and my mobility over a period of time. So here goes...
> 
> I did three sets of 25 crunches on the exercise ball. Using the exercise ball makes this so much easier on my back then being down on the floor, although it did take me awhile to get the hang of balancing on the ball.
> 
> Also a mile and a half walking/jogging on the treadmill, averaging an eighteen minute mile. I've been using the Nike + band to keep me motivated. It's pretty awesome to keep track of my progress online and to push myself to meet the goals I've made for myself.
> 
> Frankly I'm a bit burnt out on any kind of weight training, lately, I need to find someway to get motivated with it again.



Welcome to the thread


----------



## nettie

WomanlyHips said:


> This is my first time posting on this board and I was excited to find it. I'm well over 300lbs and enjoy daily exercise, which has really improved my mood and my mobility over a period of time. So here goes...
> 
> I did three sets of 25 crunches on the exercise ball. Using the exercise ball makes this so much easier on my back then being down on the floor, although it did take me awhile to get the hang of balancing on the ball.
> 
> Also a mile and a half walking/jogging on the treadmill, averaging an eighteen minute mile. I've been using the Nike + band to keep me motivated. It's pretty awesome to keep track of my progress online and to push myself to meet the goals I've made for myself.
> 
> Frankly I'm a bit burnt out on any kind of weight training, lately, I need to find someway to get motivated with it again.



Welcome! 



LoveBHMS said:


> I felt really compelled to conquer that eliptical so i used it for a pre-weight warmup of 20 minutes. Then i did some weights and abdominal crunches but went back to it for my cardio. I did a half hour interval workout with varying resistance/incline. It burns the same number of calories as the bike but works different muscles. I definitely felt it in my thighs and i sweated like mad. I think i'm getting the hang of it although still a bit awkward. Plan on trying it again today.



I STILL haven't conquered the eliptical, so kudos to you! It has something to do with the way I turn out my left leg, but I'm hoping one day I can join you in mastering it.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 3 hours worth of housekeeping- dusting, vacuuming, scrubbing floors, etc.
> 
> 20 minutes worth of walking around a shopping center



Good lord, woman, your house must be immaculate! I'd rather spend 20 minutes on the housework and three hours on the shopping center!!


----------



## LoveBHMS

What's made it easier is i read up on how the designer of the first eliptical trainer got the idea from watching a runner. That means the machine was designed to mimic a natural running motion. I basically stopped trying so hard to "do it right" and just focused on moving my arms and legs in a natural motion. This made it a lot easier! Today I did an hour long interval on it and i did great.

One tip is not to try to simplifiy it by not using the arm rails. I tried just holding the center part to let my feet get the hang of it, but it feels too awkward because when you walk or run, your arms naturally want to swing. I'm also experimenting with trying intervals without holding the rails but letting my arms swing on their own; i read this can work the core muscles by forcing you to balance better. You can also play around with the resistance and the ramp height to work different muscles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nettie said:


> Good lord, woman, your house must be immaculate! I'd rather spend 20 minutes on the housework and three hours on the shopping center!!



Lol, the housekeeping is a second job I hold on the side of my full time job as a receptionist. I don't spend that much time on my own place.....I'm not paid to do it at home


----------



## AuntHen

Punkin1024 said:


> Did my walk again this evening. Still listening to ABBA to keep the beat. Since we had company when I got home, I didn't eat a banana before my walk. I sure could tell the difference. Energy running low before I finished, but I held out and walked for 33 minutes. Got 1 mile plus in. Still loving how I feel afterwards.



yes, the endorphin flow is great! I like to run up a few flights of stairs after walking sometimes, because of that endorphin rush. I usually eat fruit and nuts or peanutbutter before I walk (but usually an hour or two before)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Six laps (3 run, 3 walk) and two rounds with my contraption on lol


----------



## Punkin1024

Back on the treadmill tonight. I did 1.24 miles in 35 minutes! I'll keep it at 35 minutes for this week and then push for 40 next week. Still walking along to the tunes of ABBA.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Yesterday was 45 minutes on the elliptical. Thankfully I have gotten used to this machine and now i really really like it. It is definitely in the rotation now for my cardio work. I sucked and did not stretch enough but i'm going to make sure to do it today.


----------



## largenlovely

cleaned 2 houses back to back today...unfortunately Zumba is canceled today for elections but i'll be going Thursday


----------



## Shosh

Punkin1024 said:


> Back on the treadmill tonight. I did 1.24 miles in 35 minutes! I'll keep it at 35 minutes for this week and then push for 40 next week. Still walking along to the tunes of ABBA.



You champ!:bow:


----------



## Punkin1024

Aww, thanks for encouragement Shosh!

I walked 1 and 1/4 miles tonight. Did it in 36 1/2 minutes, which is pretty good for me. I was gonna stop at 35 minutes, but was so close to the 1/4 mile mark that I pushed on. I've been listening to oldies rock n roll while on the computer this evening and I can't help but tap my feet along with some of them. Still feeling the endorphins - happy sigh!


----------



## CarlaSixx

After a week without my keys, I finally found them and can go back to the gym. I really need to because I went back to how I was before going. NOT GOOD. Not one bit. And without my keys, I was unable to do much of anything at all. Couldn't even really leave my house because I couldn't even lock the door  I was so scared that I lost my keys forever but now I've got them. I went for 10 minutes on the treadmill today... just to get into the groove again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1 hour mall walk


----------



## largenlovely

Did my Zumba tonight  cleaning a house tomorrow and then we found a place that does Zumba on Saturday's so we're gonna head out there with another friend who goes there regularly saturday morning.

then we gotta business we clean on saturday afternoon's

I'm up to my ears in Zumba lol ...i have a feeling i'm gonna be hurtin' by the end of all this lol


----------



## Punkin1024

I walked 1-1/4 miles again this evening in 36.10 minutes! I felt really good for most of the walk and I'm wondering what it was that I did before walking that helped me have more stamina. Honestly, I haven't felt this good while walking...ever! Woohoo!


----------



## Actor4hire

WOW!! I started this thread a while back and I haven't been on the boards for a while. I am so happy to see how many of you are still keeping at it!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Actor4hire said:


> WOW!! I started this thread a while back and I haven't been on the boards for a while. I am so happy to see how many of you are still keeping at it!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :bow:




*Y*ep worth a workout rep for sure - for starting a great thread. :bow:

And of course everyne here desrved a workout rep from me so I'll get to everyone - great work despite the heat. Had a hectic week on my end- so haven't had the chance to workout- hope yo do something this weekend


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked 1 - 1/4 mile in 36 minutes! I pumped up the speed to 2.2 for about 15 minutes - my breathing is getting so much better. I ate a banana with some peanut butter about 20 minutes before the walk and I could definitely tell this is helping me go a little bit longer. I'm still listening to ABBA. I'm trying to find our "Bond Greatest Hits" CD because these gals really do make classic music have a "kick". Here's one of their pieces: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul-WUgNSZ5k&feature=related

I'll probably post this music on the Youtube thread as well. You will understand why I want to find that CD after you listen.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I've been doing a half hour or so of the eliptical every day this week. I have to encourage others trying to get the hang of this machine to just try it for a couple of sessions and it will be like second nature. It's really easy for me now (not the workout itself, just using the machine).

It's non-impact which is good if you have any joint problems, and you can easily change up the resistance as you go if you want to make it harder or easier. I also like having the option to use different machines because it keeps me from getting bored and makes sure to work different muscle groups. Now i can add this to the 'rotation' so i can use the Stairmast, treadmill, bike or elliptical for warmup before lifting or a cardio workout.


----------



## nettie

Jon Blaze said:


> Six laps (3 run, 3 walk) and two rounds with my contraption on lol



Am I evil for wanting to see you in your "contraption"? 



largenlovely said:


> Did my Zumba tonight ........ snip .....
> I'm up to my ears in Zumba lol ...i have a feeling i'm gonna be hurtin' by the end of all this lol



ZUUMMMMMBAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! OMG I'm so excited! My health club finally started offering a class this week and I love it! I think I love it more than my butt-in-the-air-while-on-the-exercise-ball move (I'm sure there's a name for it, but like many things it escapes me) or the adductor exercise on the Pilates bed. :wubu::wubu::wubu:

Just don't tell Pilates. It gets jealous and then makes me pay.


----------



## tonynyc

Went Old School Today
( worked out at home) 

------------------------------
two 60lbs Dumbbells

1. Dumbbell Squats 3X6 reps

=======================
Chest Expander/Tubing

2. Chest Press 2 sets 10reps
3. One Arm Shoulder Press 2 sets 10 reps
---------------------------------
Two 60 Lbs. Dumbbells

4. Dumbbell Shrugs 

==========================
35 Lbs weights

5. Neck Work 2 sets 10 reps
6. Wrist Roller


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Half hour walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

7 rounds. 6 with my trainer on.


----------



## Punkin1024

36 minutes walk on the treadmill - finished 1-1/4 miles. I'm getting faster!


----------



## Jon Blaze

4 mile (Walk/Run)
Flutter kicks
Pushups
Situps


----------



## nettie

Zumba class again tonight, followed by weights and crunches.


----------



## Punkin1024

Wow, I really admire all of you that do running, walking AND weights and other forms of exercise. I hope to be able to expand my exercise routine to an hour a day - perhaps after walking to do a little weights.

Walked 1-1/4 miles again this evening. I'll keep plodding along to ABBA for about 36 minutes until I feel I need to go on to 40 minutes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow, I really admire all of you that do running, walking AND weights and other forms of exercise. I hope to be able to expand my exercise routine to an hour a day - perhaps after walking to do a little weights.
> 
> Walked 1-1/4 miles again this evening. I'll keep plodding along to ABBA for about 36 minutes until I feel I need to go on to 40 minutes.



That build up is key Ella! It gets easier as time goes on. Congratulations for coming so far 

One hour mall walk this evening.


----------



## nettie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That build up is key Ella! It gets easier as time goes on. Congratulations for coming so far
> 
> One hour mall walk this evening.



Yes, what GEF said. I've been working over a year to get to this point in my fitness routine. I think you're doing awesome, actually!


----------



## largenlovely

fixing to leave for my Zumba  and then we have places to clean for the next couple days


----------



## LoveBHMS

Half hour eliptical at level 10 resistance plus a five minute cooldown. I had to run around to several different offices in town today and walked instead of taking the subway, and took the stairs in two office buildings.

I still can't believe I thought i hated the eliptical, now i love it. Also made sure to do a good stretching session with focus on quads. I also lay in the steamroom for a bit, it seems to help with muscle recovery.


----------



## Actor4hire

LoveBHMS said:


> Half hour eliptical at level 10 resistance plus a five minute cooldown. I had to run around to several different offices in town today and walked instead of taking the subway, and took the stairs in two office buildings.
> 
> I still can't believe I thought i hated the eliptical, now i love it. Also made sure to do a good stretching session with focus on quads. I also lay in the steamroom for a bit, it seems to help with muscle recovery.



The Eliptical and Cross Trainer are my favorite cardio machines. I try to do 40 Min on one or the other 5 times a week. Keep it up!


----------



## largenlovely

i will never love that evil bastard lol



LoveBHMS said:


> I still can't believe I thought i hated the eliptical, now i love it.


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> i will never love that evil bastard lol



Honestly I thought I was going to break a couple of limbs or at least twist myself into a pretzel but after a few times I started really liking it. If you experiment with different levels of resistance and speeds you can find something comfortable and work up from there. Another thing I like is it's like the exercise bike, you can go at your own speed unlike with the treadmill or Stairmaster.


----------



## largenlovely

i think it will forever be a machine i avoid like the plague lol

but i know some people love it and are on it religiously at the gym...i know it's gotta be good for ya though. 



LoveBHMS said:


> Honestly I thought I was going to break a couple of limbs or at least twist myself into a pretzel but after a few times I started really liking it. If you experiment with different levels of resistance and speeds you can find something comfortable and work up from there. Another thing I like is it's like the exercise bike, you can go at your own speed unlike with the treadmill or Stairmaster.


----------



## Punkin1024

Just did 1 mile on the treadmill this evening. I did pump up the speed for a few minutes and managed to finish in 28 minutes. It has been a very stressful day at work and my body just couldn't be pushed for another 1/4 mile. I'm giving myself a break though, because I know a lot of people that have just felt drained by all the heat and humidity.

(Note: I must have a deluxe treadmill because it has 10 levels of speed and I can adjust it to incline in increments - which is what I'll do once my body is used to the higher speeds. It also monitors heartrate and calories burned and has a fan built in - I'm set for a good long while!  )


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> i think it will forever be a machine i avoid like the plague lol
> 
> but i know some people love it and are on it religiously at the gym...i know it's gotta be good for ya though.



It's definitely good if you have knee problems because you don't have the impact of a treadmill. I don't have issues with my knees at all, but i'm still really liking it. I was just actually realizing that I need to start using other cardio machines because I've read it's important to keep your muscles challenged and not get too much into a routine.


----------



## Punkin1024

Made a major bad decision to eat a cinnamon roll this afternoon. It didn't taste as good as I'd remembered and the darn thing hung out in my tummy for hours, making me feel awful. 

I did manage to drag myself onto the treadmill this evening, but I was so miserable and hot that I walked 1/2 mile and called it quits. Lesson learned!


----------



## nettie

Pilates with my trainer today. I'm finally getting to a point where I don't have spaghetti legs at the end of it! 

Then spent all afternoon painting a couple of rooms in my house.


----------



## largenlovely

omg i totally missed this post!! I"m soooooooooo glad you tried it...Zumba is a blast and i think once a person goes they're hooked lol. I've gotten all my friends here to try it and after that first time, they call me every tues and thurs to see if we're going (which of course, we are) LOL

I'm so glad you like it!!! YaY!! 




nettie said:


> ZUUMMMMMBAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! OMG I'm so excited! My health club finally started offering a class this week and I love it! I think I love it more than my butt-in-the-air-while-on-the-exercise-ball move (I'm sure there's a name for it, but like many things it escapes me) or the adductor exercise on the Pilates bed. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS

I failed at my goal to move onto something different.

Half hour eliptical with the ramp set at 10 and resistence set at 10, plus a five minute cooldown. I just really like this workout and I sweat a LOT and I've found if you up the resistance it burns actually more calories than a bike and about the same as Stairmaster. 

Also there was a cute chubby guy lifting weights within eyeshot of the eliptical machine so I had a niiiiiiiiice distraction, far better than my ipod. :blush:

My mood has been a lot more stable since having committed to a more intense exercise program. I have not been perfect but have cut way WAY down on alcohol and moved from vegetarian to vegan diet. My bursitis has subsided in a huge way; I think giving up dairy made a massive dent in that. I'm also working on trying to remove more allergans from my diet and environment. I'm using a LOT less perfume/body spray and more unscented products like shampoo and hand creams. I did a total vacuuming today while I do laundry so less dust/dander. I have been amazed at how my hips feels so much better, easily a 40-50% reduction in flare ups if not more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

More than an hour walking around a street fair on Saturday night (some starting and stopping)

50 minute mall walk this morning


----------



## LoveBHMS

Can not break my new eliptical addiction, which is funny because a week or so ago I was posting how I totally could not get the hang of this machine and now I can not stop. On Sunday I did an hour of steady state, somewhat high intensity eliptical and today I did a half hour of a lower intensity interval workout. I'm at least trying to mix up the time and using different programs.

I also tried some new situps today with my legs squeezing an exercise ball to give an extra inner thigh workout and did some full body stretches.


----------



## largenlovely

heading to Zumba in the next hour and got 2 houses to clean tomorrow back to back


----------



## Punkin1024

Had a little setback these past few days, so did 1 mile on the treadmill this evening. I'll be working my way back to 1 and 1/4 for the rest of the week.


----------



## nettie

Zumba class today, then interruption by tornado warnings and meetings, followed by second trip to the gym to complete my weight rotation.


----------



## largenlovely

i made it through Zumba last night and wasn't hurting as bad as usual...but after cleaning those two houses today my ass is tiiiiiired ...and hurtin' lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk this evening


----------



## nettie

An hour doing Pilates with my trainer, then several hours hauling things up and down stairs getting ready for my garage sale on Friday.


----------



## largenlovely

Heading out to Zumba in a lil bit...can't wait 

i look forward to it every tuesday and thursday ...never thought i'd look forward to exercise


----------



## LoveBHMS

45 minutes of eliptical followed by light inner thigh work/stretches and crunches. I am in a massive rut on this machine but I really just like it that much.


----------



## tonynyc

Back to working out again...

Saturday Workout 

*using two 45 lbs dumbbells

1. Hammer Curls 20 reps
2. Squats 20 reps
3. Shoulder Presses 20 Reps 
4. Dumbbell Rows 20 reps
5. Shrugs 20 reps
6. Grip Work 

2 min rest -repeat cycle


Monday Workout (tubing)

1. Chest Press - 30 reps
2. One Arm Cable Presses 30 reps
3. Upright Rows 30 reps
4. Neck Work 30 reps


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm back on track. Last week was a stinker, knocked me off all kinds of stuff, but hoping this week will be better. Walked 3/4 mile, I'm easing back into 1-1/4, hopefully will be there by the end of this week!


----------



## LoveBHMS

New program on the eliptical; interval workout. Wonderfully enough it was way too easy so I topped it off with five minutes of exercise bike and some intense stretches for my lower back.

And not really a workout but I lost my car in a parking garage and spent around 25 minutes trying to find it. LOL. Also made a point of taking 6 flights of stairs when I had to go to a particular office building for work. I just love seeing how my stamina is increasing.


----------



## largenlovely

whew!! zumba was canceled tonight due to elections taking place in our gym. So instead i walked aaaaaaaaaaaaall over the ballpark with the kids tonight. My feets hurt!! lol


----------



## tonynyc

*Workout at the Studio*

Some of the Exercises were done on a Bosu Ball 

1. Knee Lifts (60) reps each leg
2. Crunches on Bosu Ball 1 X 30 reps
3. Situps on Bosu Ball 1 X 30 reps
4. Leg Raises on Bosu Ball 1 X 30 reps
5. Balancing on Bosu Ball 2 sets 30 seconds (really works the quads and core)
6. Pushups on Bosu Ball 1 X 30 reps
7. Punching Drills 







the infamous Bosu Ball- I think the particpant is balancing and performing deep knee bends in this photo


----------



## bigpulve

tonight was 90 minutes of broom ball.

Monday was bench press 10*185/8*205/5*225, flies,10*70/8*90/6*100, and triceps pull downs, 130*10/140*10, followed by 4 sets of my lower body complex of 4 reps per leg lunges, 8 squats, 8 dead lifts and 8 stiff leg deadlifts with 135 lbs done consecutively.


----------



## largenlovely

Tonight it's back to Zumba (it was canceled tues. due to elections) and tonight i'm gonna add some arm weights to the workout and see what happens. Hopefully my arms won't fall off lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked one hour Tuesday night - to pay penance for no Sunday walk.

Walked one hour tonight....in spite of swollen feet and knee pain. I think my blood pressure is on the rise :doh:


----------



## largenlovely

3 hours cleaning a house til the sweat was pouring out of my hair even...talk about a workout...whew!! 

We're going to give an estimate today on someone who wants us out at their house every day for 3 hours a day...they have 9 bathrooms!!! hopefully we'll get that job...THAT will be a workout lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Did a couple miles on the treadmill, and I did Insanity Plyo Cardio at lunch. Was going to go to Muay Thai tonight too for the first time in months, but I'm little paranoid about funds right now. I'll be back in tomorrow or Wednesday though.


----------



## largenlovely

O-M-G we had the most amaaaaaaaazing zumba class tonight!! We had almost all new songs and she stepped it up a bit ....took 8 minutes off the warm up and had us jumping around then all the newer and harder cardio songs/dances on top of it.

It was freaking awesome!!! I was doubled over a few times and felt like someone might should have pressed 9-1- and hovered over third 1 just in case ...but i made it lol...and i'm looking forward to trying the new routine again on thursday and then again on saturday cuz we're having a sat class this week.

They say zumba burns 1,000 calories per class...i'm thinking we doubled that tonight lol


----------



## nettie

largenlovely said:


> O-M-G we had the most amaaaaaaaazing zumba class tonight!! *We had almost all new songs and she stepped it up a bit ....took 8 minutes off the warm up and had us jumping around then all the newer and harder cardio songs/dances on top of it*.
> 
> It was freaking awesome!!! I was doubled over a few times and felt like someone might should have pressed 9-1- and hovered over third 1 just in case ...but i made it lol...and i'm looking forward to trying the new routine again on thursday and then again on saturday cuz we're having a sat class this week.
> 
> They say zumba burns 1,000 calories per class...i'm thinking we doubled that tonight lol



Yeah, that happened in our Zumba class tonight, too! The class ran 65 minutes and I was draaaaaaaained by the end. 

Missed gym time for a week, but got back into the routine last night. 45 minutes cardio, full weight rotation, and another 20 minutes of Pilates stretches.


----------



## largenlovely

it happened at another gf's zumba class too here in Mobile...she goes to one on the other side of town. I wonder if it happened in Zumba classes all across the nation hahahahaha

but yeah...i was drained too ..best kinda drained there is though 



nettie said:


> Yeah, that happened in our Zumba class tonight, too! The class ran 65 minutes and I was draaaaaaaained by the end.
> 
> Missed gym time for a week, but got back into the routine last night. 45 minutes cardio, full weight rotation, and another 20 minutes of Pilates stretches.


----------



## tonynyc

Todays workout - All done on Cable Station 
(except for Knee Extensions and Crunches) 

Warmup - Recumbent Bike (Level 3) 10 minutes 

1. Cable Rows (12 reps X 150lbs.)
2. Pushdowns (12 reps X 150 lbs.)
3. Stand Curls (12 reps X 80lbs.)
4. Upright Rows (12 reps X 80Lbs.)
5. Lat PullDowns (12 reps X 150 lbs.)
6. Knee Extensions (12 reps X110 lbs.)
7. Crunches (12 repsX 100lbs.) 

A.Complete Entire Circuit Exercise 1-7 
(rest between exercise 30 seconds - 1min)

This is 1 set - Rest 2-3 min - Repeat Cycle - do for 3 Cycles


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Feet still giving me problems but managed 40 minutes of walking this evening


----------



## largenlovely

hardcore zumba tonight  feeling awesome after


----------



## largenlovely

what's going on with your feetses?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feet still giving me problems but managed 40 minutes of walking this evening


----------



## tonynyc

Todays workout - Going Old School
All done with 40lbs Dumbbells


1. Shoulder Presses(12 reps)
2. Dumbbell Upright Rows (12 reps)
3. Dumbbell Shrugs (12 reps)
4. Dumbbell Squats (12 reps)
5. Dumbbell Tricep Presses (12 reps)

A.Complete Entire Circuit Exercise 1-5 
(rest between exercise 30 seconds - 1min)

This is 1 set - Rest 2-3 min - Repeat Cycle - do for 2 Cycles

** ideally woul have done 3-but was happy to complete 2 cycles


----------



## nettie

Another Pilates session with the trainer today and it was ... amazing. There's an exercise I haven't been able to do because of my low back weakness and, well, gravity vs a big girl. The friend I share the session with has years of ballet training and is much more flexible than I and has more core strength, so while she did this position I just did leg circles. Today I was noticing that my bottom was sort of naturally lifting on its own during the leg circles and so I thought, "what the heck, nettie, lets give it another try" and lo, my butt did lift off the mat and I went vertical. My breath caught and then I think I swore in amazement.

So I did it again. And again. Around the third time I started getting teary-eyed because, my God, I never thought I'd be so much stronger at 50 than I was 10 or 20 years ago.

Fat Girl and Ballet Girl are now equally matched in sessions. 

Well, except I can do the plank position and she can't yet. :happy:


----------



## largenlovely

that made me tear up  cuz i've been there and felt the same thing before. That's amazing congratulations ...really  that's awesome




nettie said:


> So I did it again. And again. Around the third time I started getting teary-eyed because, my God, I never thought I'd be so much stronger at 50 than I was 10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> what's going on with your feetses?



Top of them swelling up and causing a lot of pain. Have grown really paranoid about what I eat (as in trying to avoid hidden salt and anything fried).....this seems to have helped a little 

Three hours house cleaning yesterday morning.

About 25 minutes of strolling around a craft fair in the afternoon. 

One hour walk this morning.


----------



## largenlovely

oh that's kinda scary!! Mine used to swell daily but now they only do it every so often....but it still irks me to no end when it happens.

but the reason that would cause concern for me is, when it happens to me, i don't have any pain really associated with it....that's worrisome...have you seen a doc at all about it?




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Top of them swelling up and causing a lot of pain. Have grown really paranoid about what I eat (as in trying to avoid hidden salt and anything fried).....this seems to have helped a little


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> oh that's kinda scary!! Mine used to swell daily but now they only do it every so often....but it still irks me to no end when it happens.
> 
> but the reason that would cause concern for me is, when it happens to me, i don't have any pain really associated with it....that's worrisome...have you seen a doc at all about it?



I called my doctor this week about it because I have high blood pressure issues....hence why I tend to be religious about the exercise (it helps a lot naturally).
She said to watch what I eat, drink a lot of water and keep my feet up. My boss is a nice lady that gave me a step stool to prop up on while I'm at work- it's helped, too.


----------



## largenlovely

well i'm glad you're on top of things ...i'm sorry that it's an issue and i hope it gets better soon. I know that's gotta be a huge pain in the ass



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I called my doctor this week about it because I have high blood pressure issues....hence why I tend to be religious about the exercise (it helps a lot naturally).
> She said to watch what I eat, drink a lot of water and keep my feet up. My boss is a nice lady that gave me a step stool to prop up on while I'm at work- it's helped, too.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyometric Cardio Circuit a la insanity just now. My shirt is toast. lol


----------



## Punkin1024

I"m baaaccckkk! Finally! Since I was not walking for about 2 weeks, I eased back in tonight. 3/4 mile in 22 minutes. I'll go for the mile tomorrow evening and take it from there. It is so good to post in this thread again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> I"m baaaccckkk! Finally! Since I was not walking for about 2 weeks, I eased back in tonight. 3/4 mile in 22 minutes. I'll go for the mile tomorrow evening and take it from there. It is so good to post in this thread again!



Welcome back Punkin!!


----------



## nettie

Thanks. I feel like folks will think I'm just bragging or showing off when I talk about it, but I just get so excited! And it just proves again how amazing our bodies are and can be at any size. It's really motivated me to push myself a little harder, and I've noticed that I don't have such severe back pain at night (usually it takes several hours, ice, and ibuprofen/flexeril to get me to a point where I can fall asleep - please see previous posts about drunk driver wrecking my body as well as my car).

And, as I told my trainer the other day, when I'm ready to have a relationship again some man is really going to reap the benefits of all this core strengthening and increased flexibility. Heh. :blush:



largenlovely said:


> that made me tear up  cuz i've been there and felt the same thing before. That's amazing congratulations ...really  that's awesome


----------



## theladypoet

Hey all, I'm a long time couch potato, first time poster. I finally bit the bullet and joined a gym. Yesterday I did an hour of bodypump class (and I swear it nearly killed me to get out of bed this morning) and today I did 1/2 hour of circuit training followed by a lovely 40 minute (3.6 ish km) walk home.


----------



## Punkin1024

Good for you theladypoet!


I forgot to post I did 1 mile on Tuesday night. 

I walked 1.135 miles this evening. Almost back to 1-1/4 miles! Feeling really good and still listening to ABBA while I walk on my treadmill.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Punkin1024 said:


> Good for you theladypoet!
> 
> 
> I forgot to post I did 1 mile on Tuesday night.
> 
> I walked 1.135 miles this evening. Almost back to 1-1/4 miles! Feeling really good and still listening to ABBA while I walk on my treadmill.



I wish I enjoyed walking on my treadmill. I get all bitchy when I know I have to work out. My mind just starts thinking about all sorts of random stuff then I start looking at the clock. I walk for 30 min several times a week now. I wasn't able to exercise for over 6 months. Getting back into it hasn't been easy. Last week I started with 15 min a day just to get back into it since I have bad knees. Now I am back to 30 min. I just want to eat what ever and not gain weight, but thats not how my body works. I will be joining the gym soon which kind of scares me, but I have been through worse than a gym. I hope I learn to love it.


----------



## tonynyc

Todays workout - All done on Cable Station 
(except for Knee Extensions,Leg Curls and Crunches) 

Warmup - Recumbent Bike (Level 3) 10 minutes 

1. Cable Rows (12 reps X 160lbs.)
2. Pushdowns (12 reps X 160 lbs.)
3. Stand Curls (12 reps X 90lbs.)
4. Upright Rows (12 reps X 90Lbs.)
5. Lat PullDowns (12 reps X 160 lbs.)
6. Knee Extensions (12 reps X100 lbs.)
7. Leg Curls (Hamstrings) (12 reps X 60 reps)
8. Crunches (12 repsX 100lbs.) 

A.Complete Entire Circuit Exercise 1-7 
(rest between exercise 30 seconds - 1min)

This is 1 set - Rest 2-3 min - Repeat Cycle - for 2 Cycles


*Great job everybody - will pass some workout reps to all ( or as much as the system will allow me)*


----------



## theladypoet

Today I got a fitness assessment, and it was great. I have some goals to work towards now and some ideas of how to get there.

Today I did: 
15 minutes on the stationary bike
12 push ups
15 squats (with a ball, as my my knees are toast)
1/2 plank position for 1 minute
full plank for 20 seconds

and 15 minutes spent walking to and from the gym.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Heh. Finally broke my eliptical habit.

20 minutes of Stairmaster.
30 minutes of treadmill with speeds from 3 to 6 mph.

also I'm moonlighting as a waitress so I think waitressing should count for some sort of exercise the way cleaning does....I hope. I worked a double shift today, so in addition to the 50 minutes of cardio at the gym, I waitressed for more than eight hours.


----------



## nettie

Sort of settled into a routine now. Zumba twice a week, Pilates once a week, bike and weights three times a week. And I try to throw in a yoga class when my schedule works out.

Yesterday my Pilates partner bailed on me so I had 60 minutes alone with the trainer. Yikes!


----------



## theladypoet

Did 20 minutes of cardio on the bike today, worked through the strength training circuit, and walked home with an armload of groceries.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

55 minute walk Wednesday night

One hour walk this morning


----------



## Jon Blaze

P90x'in it up before bed. lol


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked for 32 minutes, almost got 1 mile and 1/4 (1 and 1/8) this evening. I still had pep in my walk as I moved around the house this evening and I'm now feeling a good tired, so about to head off to bed.


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked again this evening and finally made it back to 1 mile and 1/4 in under 34 minutes! woot! Still listening to ABBA - the beat really helps me hang in there!


----------



## theladypoet

Did 1 hour on the treadmill followed by crunches and pulses.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute walk Thursday night- really, really, realllllyyyy didn't feel like walking that night but I managed that much anyway.

30 minute stroll through a zoo today with my girls and then followed that up with a 55 minute walk down nice trails in the park with my oldest daughter- we got kind of lost. Was hot but glad to be back in the saddle.


----------



## tonynyc

Todays workout - All done on Cable Station 
(except for Knee Extensions,Leg Curls and Crunches) 


1. Cable Rows (12 reps X 160lbs.)
2. Pushdowns (12 reps X 160 lbs.)
3. Stand Curls (12 reps X 90lbs.)
4. Upright Rows (12 reps X 90Lbs.)
5. Lat PullDowns (12 reps X 160 lbs.)
6. Knee Extensions (12 reps X100 lbs.)
7. Leg Curls (Hamstrings) (12 reps X 60 reps)
8. Crunches (12 repsX 100lbs.) 

A.Complete Entire Circuit Exercise 1-7 
(rest between exercise 30 seconds - 1min)

This is 1 set - Rest 2-3 min - Repeat Cycle - for 2 Cycles

*** skipped the bike today - did enough walking and it was a beautiful warm 90 degrees today with low humidity


----------



## Punkin1024

Back on track...again! Walked 1 and 1/8 mile tonight. Hopefully, I'll be able to keep on going and walk tomorrow night and get back to 1-1/4 miles. About time I move it on up to 1-1/2 miles!


----------



## Punkin1024

Wow! No one in here...weird. Anyway, I walked again tonight and made the 1 - 1/4 mile plus a little further in 33 minutes. I think I'll keep it there for a while, my legs felt like limp noodles after this round, gotta build up my strenth to go further. Still walking to the sounds of ABBA. Hubby said "You know, we have several ABBA albums other than that one." LOL! I told him this was one was my favorite though It's the ABBA Gold - Greatest Hits.


----------



## nettie

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow! No one in here...weird. Anyway, I walked again tonight and made the 1 - 1/4 mile plus a little further in 33 minutes. I think I'll keep it there for a while, my legs felt like limp noodles after this round, gotta build up my strenth to go further. Still walking to the sounds of ABBA. Hubby said "You know, we have several ABBA albums other than that one." LOL! I told him this was one was my favorite though It's the ABBA Gold - Greatest Hits.



I'm here! I'm here!

Nice job on keeping up with the walking! And I thought of you the other night when I ended up playing _Fernando_ on the piano. I was feeling nostalgic again and playing from an old songbook.

I'm finally getting to the point where I don't feel like every muscle is on fire after a Pilates session, and our Zumba instructor is now offering classes five times a week so I think I'm going to try going three times for awhile. 

Other than that, same old routine. Although I've rotated back to playing a lot of Springsteen while on the bike.


----------



## nettie

Since joining Zumba I find myself in DIRE need of a good sports bra and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation. Being rather well-endowed, I find myself struggling to find something with good support in larger sizes.

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I thought I'd have better luck here than in the lingerie section.

Suggestions? And thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk. 

Have started feeling better lately and it's good to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Punkin1024

nettie said:


> Since joining Zumba I find myself in DIRE need of a good sports bra and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation. Being rather well-endowed, I find myself struggling to find something with good support in larger sizes.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I thought I'd have better luck here than in the lingerie section.
> 
> Suggestions? And thanks!



Trying browsing through the sports bras offered at Woman Within, Roaman's or Just My Size (all on the internet). I've noticed they have several brands and sizes. Good luck!



Did my walk again this evening. Made 1-1/4 miles in 33 minutes! I kept walking to cool down for 2 more minutes, so walked just a little past the 1-1/4. I'll stick with this time for a while. It is great to be back to walking on a more steady schedule! :happy:


----------



## watts63

Mowing, raking & weed wacking the front yard under the hot sun for almost 3 hours. Anything that gets me sweating & working hard for that period of time, I consider an exercise.


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked 1-1/4 miles + this evening. I've been walking about 35 minutes, which is a good workout for me right now.


----------



## watts63

Did 30 minutes of the Wii My Fitness Coach workout (lower & core body).


----------



## olwen

nettie said:


> Since joining Zumba I find myself in DIRE need of a good sports bra and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation. Being rather well-endowed, I find myself struggling to find something with good support in larger sizes.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I thought I'd have better luck here than in the lingerie section.
> 
> Suggestions? And thanks!



I was thinking the same thing. Where to get a good sports bra since I have no choice but to start working out again to get my blood sugars down. I guess that's more of a motivation than before....

Anyway, I just got a bra from Jessica London. It goes up to a 58 J : http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Magi...d=9435&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps

I wore it yesterday and it worked pretty well to minimize and contain. There wasn't much bouncing around so I think it will make for a good workout bra and it was under $50. I think the razorback makes a difference. So rather than try to find a sports bra, it might be more helpful to look for a minimizer bra without underwires.





Trying to find an affordable gym, preferably with a pool (less than $60/month) in this city hasn't been easy. There is a no frills place, Planet Fitness, that is $20 per month. I know tho that the only machine I'll stick to is the elliptical, but it's boring as hell and I won't want to make the effort to go all the way uptown after work to be bored.

I've been trying to get some walking in, but the swelling in my legs and ankles makes it kinda rough.  Plus I need new sneakers. I've also been trying to find an affordable pool with aqua workout classes - Extremely difficult in this city. The only ones I can seem to find (at the Harlem YMCA) are in the middle of the day, which is perfect for retirees, but not for a working stiff. The city has free pools but the spots are limited and nearly impossible to get and they don't have aqua workout classes. I'd pay for an affordable yearly membership to use the pool at Chelsea Piers but I don't know how to swim, and they only seem to offer swimming lessons for free to kids  They do have pilates and yoga, but I know they won't exactly be fat friendly and I'll have a hard time keeping up. The fat friendly yoga class I know of is expensive.  

I feel kinda stuck, and just not sure what I'm gonna do about exercise...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went camping over the weekend- got in a lot of walking and some swimming both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity - Plyometric Cardio Circuit. 41 minutes of me getting tooled. lol


----------



## watts63

Wii My Fitness Coach workout: 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## liz (di-va)

My new daily fav -- standing sit-ups/ab/core exercises, comme ca:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4450629_perform-standing-ab-exercises.html


----------



## Cynthia

I took a Nia class tonight and enjoyed, as always, the creative movement and really beautiful sense of community. Here's a good introduction to Nia if you're not familiar with it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iPknX6-o2k

Tomorrow, I'll do the more basic stuff -- a machine circuit session at Curves. Together, they're like yin and yang, very complementary. My goal this fall is to do each one 2x per week. So far, so good ...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cardio Power and Resistance - Insanity. Now for some delicious recovery. Chocolate Milk..... Ohhh Yeahhhh lol


----------



## tonynyc

Monday Workout (at Home)

Chest Expander (Tubing)

1. Chest Press (10 reps)
2. Upright Row (10 reps)
3. One Arm Cable Presses (10 reps)
4. One Arm Cable Curls (10 reps)
5. Neck Work (10 reps)

repeated sequence for 3 sets


Tuesday Workout(at the studio)

1. Farmers Walk (50 lbs dumbbell on each hand) 10 laps (around the studio)
2. Dumbbell Shoulder Press (50 lbs each hand) 10 reps 

3. Crunches 25-20-15 then 15-20-25
4. Leg Raises 25-20-15 then 15-20-25

5. Wind Sprints


----------



## CherryRVA

First time posting in here, hoping it keeps me motivated to keep at it.

2 mile walk today at the park. I've been doing this for the past week.

I found a blog online today that talks about fitness requirements for the Dept. of the Navy. Well, I'm a Navy brat, so I looked. It said at least 3 pullups, at least 45 situps (in 2 minutes), and a 3 mile run (in 30 minutes). I think I am going to try this. Seems a simple enough goal to try to reach in 6 to 12 months. I'm all for simplicity, complicated workouts turn me off.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Pure Cardio and a couple miles on the cross trainer to cool down this morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Wednesday night


----------



## CherryRVA

Two mile walk at the park today. Ok, this area has an insane amount of soccer teams practicing out there. There must've been at least 10 groups practicing, all different ages, some were all girls or all boys, some co-ed, 4 y.o. up to adults. Kinda freaky to me...soccer is not as huge as this where I come from.


----------



## CherryRVA

Again with the park, 2 miles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday:

Three hours house cleaning
Much walking around to and around the fair grounds


----------



## Punkin1024

I am so happy to be able to post in here again. After one week of sinus/allergy crud, I'm able to breath again. Walked 1 mile in 26.4 minutes! I'm back to working my way up to 1-1/4, but at least I'm back!


----------



## Punkin1024

Walked another mile this evening. I slowed it down but still finished around 27 minutes! Trying to take it slow before pumping it up to a mile and 1/4.


----------



## TinyTum

I go a swimming a lot. 

During the summer season it is 6 to 8 times a week but now the open air pool is closed for the winter I'm back to using the indoor pool which is a 20 minute drive away. I usually go there 2 or 3 times a week.

I swim between 4 and 6 km every week. Last month I took part in a swimming challenge and swam 5 km (that's just over 3 miles) in 2 hours and 15 minutes (I posted that on one of the other threads so my apologies for repeating myself). 

I love the feeling of weightlessness in the water, oh and the fact that I swim faster than some of the men.  That's a real confidence booster!


----------



## Christov

8X3 squats at 18KG

8X3 Bench at 18KG

8X3 Shrugs at 18KG

8X3 Military Press at 13KG

8X3 Rows at 13KG

8X3 Calf Raises at 13KG

8x3 Bicep Curls at 13KG

8x3 Skull Crushers at 13KG

Crunches 30

Bicycle Crunches 30

I do this every three days, and I'm pretty convinced if I keep it up I'll break something.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Christov said:


> 8X3 squats at 18KG
> 
> 8X3 Bench at 18KG
> 
> 8X3 Shrugs at 18KG
> 
> 8X3 Military Press at 13KG
> 
> 8X3 Rows at 13KG
> 
> 8X3 Calf Raises at 13KG
> 
> 8x3 Bicep Curls at 13KG
> 
> 8x3 Skull Crushers at 13KG
> 
> Crunches 30
> 
> Bicycle Crunches 30
> 
> I do this every three days, and I'm pretty convinced if I keep it up I'll break something.



CHRISTOV SMASHHHH!! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Wednesday night


----------



## Christov

Jon Blaze said:


> CHRISTOV SMASHHHH!! lol


I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.

Even if it is, I agree. My strength borders on the pathetic. Oh well, at least my wriggling abilities allow me to crawl from beneath wreckage/debris/ladies should I ever get pinned down.


----------



## TinyTum

I've swum 90 lengths (2250 metres) this afternoon.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Christov said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.
> 
> Even if it is, I agree. My strength borders on the pathetic. Oh well, at least my wriggling abilities allow me to crawl from beneath wreckage/debris/ladies should I ever get pinned down.



Oh not at all! I'm not one to put people down like that. We all have our different levels fitness as well as goals. I'm here to encourage.

I said it because you said you were going to break something. I used it in the sense of you destroying stuff a la hulk. lol


----------



## tonynyc

Christov said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.
> 
> Even if it is, I agree. My strength borders on the pathetic. Oh well, at least my wriggling abilities allow me to crawl from beneath wreckage/debris/ladies should I ever get pinned down.



Welcome to the boards and as long as you are consistant with your workouts - you'll make great strides - it's all a step by step process


*Friday's workout - Going Old School*
All done with 40lbs Dumbbells


1. Shoulder Presses(12 reps)
2. Dumbbell Squats (12 reps)
3. Dumbbell Shrugs (12 reps)
4. Wrist Roller

A.Complete Entire Circuit Exercise 1-5 
(rest between exercise 30 seconds - 1min)

This is 1 set - Rest 2-3 min - Repeat Cycle - do for 2 Cycles


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday night- 30 minute walk- including up and down hills

Saturday - walking around a casino- I'm claiming about 30 minutes there

Sunday- walked around a corn maze with my girls- not sure of the time because it was too blanking hot and I had to run for shade- though that was a lot of uphill walking, as well.


----------



## TinyTum

Walked 9 miles yesterday. My skinny husband was more tired out than I was.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam just 36 lengths yesterday.


----------



## TinyTum

Walked a couple of miles and did some blackberrying at the same time!


----------



## nettie

Been keeping up with my routine of Pilates, Zumba, bike, and weights. Our beautiful fall weather is here and leaves are starting to change, so I've also been tossing in some woodland walks.

And, God help me, I'm rock climbing next week (unless we get rained out again).


----------



## TinyTum

nettie said:


> And, God help me, I'm rock climbing next week (unless we get rained out again).



Rather you than me!



I swam 50 lengths this afternoon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wednesday- one hour walk
Saturday - 35 minutes of walking- I'm counting it though it was start and stop
Today- one hour walk with my brother


----------



## tonynyc

*H*aven't been able to fit anytme to workout until today. Nothing fancy 
Just did one exercise

*Hindu Pushups*
1 set 25 reps




*H*indu Pushups

This type of body-weight exercise was also performed by the immortal Bruce Lee. This pushup is also used in many martial arts and is closely related to the dive bomber pushup used in military training camps. Here is how to do them:

Start the Hindu pushup with your legs wide apart, your hands planted on the ground and your midsection raised high into the air so that your body forms an inverted V. Make sure to keep your head down so you dont strain your neck.

Swoop down nearly touching your nose then chin then chest. Swoop down from the starting position in a controlled and paced way. The descent places lots of tension on your arms and upper chest so you might be tempted to just fall into the descent. Despite this, you should maintain control so that you end up in the down position with your back straight. From here, swing forward so that you arch your back and look up to the ceiling.

Push back up to the start position. To do this you keep your arms straight and bend your back to get to the starting position.

Aim for sets of 12 or 15 reps and increase the number as you improve.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity yesterday and today. Plyo Cardio and Cardio power.


----------



## Punkin1024

Just popping in for a moment to post that I walked my mile this evening. Pumped up the speed for a couple of Abba songs. I'm actually getting used to walking faster...who knows, I may actually be running by next year. Ha!


----------



## LoveBHMS

One hour treadmill interval workout with 3% incline and speeds from 3.0 MPH to 5.5 MPH.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 60 lengths today (1500 metres).


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity just now. Pure cardio. *Pooped* lol


----------



## nettie

Rock climbed today!!! And boy, am I tired and sore. Two skinned knees and a scraped elbow, and I feel like I'm 12 again!!!

Photographic evidence here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1570731&postcount=842


----------



## Punkin1024

Back on the treadmill for another mile this evening. I'm now basking in the contentment of pure exhaustion! :happy:


----------



## TinyTum

nettie said:


> Rock climbed today!!! And boy, am I tired and sore. Two skinned knees and a scraped elbow, and I feel like I'm 12 again!!!
> 
> Photographic evidence here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1570731&postcount=842



Wow, I am impressed. Well done.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Wow... this thread is inspiring.

Note to self: get gym membership back!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hour of HILT workout on treadmill with speeds ranging from 3 to 5.5 MPH. HILT workouts bring you up and down on speed levels so your body is always challenged. For this workout I set the incline at 3% and every minute switched the speed.

I had to run around town all day today for work, and was really excited to see that running up and down hills and taking stairs barely registered for me. At one point I had to park my car in a garage and walked up ten flights of stairs without even sweating or breathing heavily. I love getting to see myself getting stronger and healthier.


----------



## Punkin1024

Did my mile walk on the treadmill this evening, even though I didn't feel like it. I slowed it down the last 1/4 mile and that seemed to help. And ... LoveBHMS, BRAVO! I'm months away from being able to take the stairs, someday though, I hope to achieve that success.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 44 lengths today (just a short swim for me). Irritated that the swimming pool still haven't got their 3rd rope required for the 'medium lane' grrrrrrr  

rant over.


----------



## AuntHen

I still walk walk walk almost every day (more for my own personal enjoyment than anything)

I take the stairs at work too... I work on the 3rd floor.

30-45 min M-F
45-1 hr Sat, Sun

Tomorrow I hope to go on the *nature trail* for about an hour's hike as it has cooled off here and is supposed to have a few days of low humidity! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> I still walk walk walk almost every day (more for my own personal enjoyment than anything)
> 
> I take the stairs at work too... I work on the 3rd floor.
> 
> 30-45 min M-F
> 45-1 hr Sat, Sun
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to go on the *nature trail* for about an hour's hike as it has cooled off here and is supposed to have a few days of low humidity! :happy:





update.... hiked for over an hour on said nature trail... it was beautiful and jungly (is that a word?!) and no people, because all the peeps was onb the bike trails...yay!! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

So I started Muay Thai again today. I got my ass totally served, but it was the best evahhhh. lol


----------



## AuntHen

Jon Blaze said:


> So I started Muay Thai again today. I got my ass totally served, but it was the best evahhhh. lol



pray tell what is Muay Thai?


----------



## Jon Blaze

It's a Thai hard Martial Art derived from Krabi krabong and Muay Boran ("Ancient Boxing")

It's also commonly called the "Science of eight limbs," because it involves Punches, kicks, elbows, and Knees. There's also standing grappling in the form of neck wrestling ("Clinching"), and some styles teach throws (Mostly trips, but it's still considered grappling.





(That's how you bow.)









Guy on the right






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muay_Thai


----------



## olwen

Got up early to go to aqua workout. Now I'm all sore. Hopefully I'll be able to make this a regular part of my sunday routine and be less sore after. Woo hoo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Wednesday night
1/2 hour stroll/walking Saturday morning and then an up and down hill quick walk for another half hour that evening
Today- one hour mall walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai today.
11 rounds holding pads, 12 rounds of me getting served practicing drills. lol But it was funnnnn ^_^


----------



## Punkin1024

Okay, my body said I could walk this evening, what it didn't say was I needed to drink chocolate soy milk and eat a banana first. Sigh! I did manage to walk for about 19 minutes (almost 3/4 mile) before my muscles gave up on me and said if I didn't quit they'd seize up. So, good part, I walked this evening.  Another good point, I now know I need a protein drink or banana and soy milk before I do a serious walking session on the treadmill. Guess that's alright.


----------



## theladypoet

I haven't posted here in forever, but I've been exercising, I swear! Besides doing fitfix 3x a week (I've increased most of the weights by 15lbs!) I've started doing more cardio too. Today I ran up and down the stairs at work 7 times, then at the gym I warmed up for 10 minutes on the bike a d walked on the treadmill for 40 minutes. It took me 10 minutes to get my heart rate up to 160, which is really unusual for me, and when I checked my blood pressure it was 103/ 50 with a pulse of 69. I don't know if this is something to worry about, but it's pretty low for me.


----------



## tonynyc

*N*othing special ... just getting the body moving today

1. Hindu Pushups 1X20
2. Chest Press Tubing 3X10


----------



## LoveBHMS

Mixed up cardio today.

1/2 hour exercise bike.
1/2 hour eliptical.

20 minute hike outside.


----------



## tonynyc

*25 * Hindu Pushups


----------



## olwen

30 min exercise bike
30 minutes sit-ups and arm raises with 2.5lb weights


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai today. It was a boxing day. So a warm up, then about 14 rounds of drills. We did some kicking technique drills at the end.


----------



## theladypoet

Besides running up and down the stairs 10 times at work today (which is an excersize in and of itself!) I did 20 minutes on the excersize bike, the superman pose- 30 seconds each side-, and 20 crunches.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Had PT this morning.
I ran a mile to warm up.
We did sprints, group sit ups, pushups, and body builders for about an hour.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 82 lengths on Friday and 50 length today. 

Yay! The medium lane has been re-instated at the pool.


----------



## theladypoet

Did a five minute warm-up on the bike and then did the 20 minute fit-fix circuit, adding 5 lbs to all of the machines. I think my arms are going to fall off.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 40 lengths today in 25 minutes!


----------



## tonynyc

Thursday Workout (at Home)

Chest Expander (Tubing)

1. Chest Press (35 reps)
2. One Arm Cable Presses (35 reps)


----------



## tinkerbell

I haven't posted here in forever 

Still running. Have logged 16 miles since last Friday, and plan to hopefully get in 5 today.


----------



## TinyTum

Swum 46 lengths today.


----------



## tonynyc

Cardiovascular Strength Routine

did an informal routine today

*Warm-up *

Recumbent Bike (level 5) 10 minutes 

*Nautilus Machines*
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 25 reps
Lat Pull Downs to Front (150lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Incline Press (180lbs) 2X 5
Knee Extensions (110 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Triceps Press (180 lbs) 2 X 8-10 reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Couldn't make it to Muay Thai because I was looking for an apartment (Found one lol), but I did five rounds just now with just a few calisthenics thrown into the breaks.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam just 32 lengths today but they were quite fast ones!


----------



## AuntHen

1 hour walk this afternoon (part of it uphill) and I danced to Spanish music for about 30 min this morning (it counts! trust me hahaha, my Spanish dancing is "no holds barred", just ask my poor hip muscle)


----------



## TinyTum

Yesterday swam 54 lengths.


----------



## TinyTum

fat9276 said:


> I danced to Spanish music for about 30 min this morning (it counts! trust me hahaha, my Spanish dancing is "no holds barred", just ask my poor hip muscle)



Sounds fun!


----------



## nettie

Haven't been to the gym since Sunday but I have (single-handedly)-

finshed putting down new flooring
finished painting two rooms
retiled and grouted the lower line of tiles in a shower
moved three bookcases, along with all their books, from upstairs to downstairs
moved a couple of pieces of furniture from upstairs to downstairs
carted two new beds around and assembled them
finished my fall deep cleaning in the house
climbed the ladder like a zillion and three times
smashed almost every finger on my hands at least once

chased one student intent on eloping from school around the neighborhood for about an hour, and I was NOT wearing chasing-friendly shoes 

and now, a brief vacation ......

Going to be hiking around some quarries and showing some friends the beauty of Minnesota. Lots of walking, shopping, and wandering through corn mazes. I love the midwest in fall.


----------



## tonynyc

*Went to the Studio today *
*Form Training - 45 minutes *


----------



## watts63

Wii Games

My Fitness Coach
Wii Fit
Gold Gym's Cardio Workout

A little over an hour.


----------



## tinkerbell

4 mile run today, 52:11. Not my best time, but it was a good run! I felt good, and just loved being out there today. Its a perfect fall day.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam for one and a half hours today. 136 lengths (3400 metres).


----------



## watts63

My Fitness Coach (30 Minutes; Cardio)
Wii Fit (12 Minutes of Jogging)
Gold Gym's Cardio Workout (30+ Minutes)

Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last week: including three hours of housekeeping, I got in 6 hrs and 20 minutes.


This week:

Wed: 40 minutes walking- some of it uphill
Thur: 15 minutes walking
Sat: 25 minutes walking
Today: One hour walk outside with my brother- it's a beautiful day to take a walk here!!


----------



## tonynyc

Cardiovascular Strength Routine

did an informal routine today

Warm-up 

Recumbent Bike (level 4) 10 minutes (2.2 miles)

Nautilus Machines
Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 20 reps
Crunches (100lbs) 1X10 reps
Incline Press (180lbs) 2X 5
Crunches (100 lbs) 1X10 reps
Rows (220lbs) 1X20 reps
Knee Extensions (110 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Leg Curls (60 lbs) 2 X 10 reps


----------



## FatAndProud

I haven't worked out in almost 3 weeks, now.  Midterms are killlllling me!!


----------



## watts63

More of my Wii workout:

Gold Gym's Cardio Workout (30+ Minutes)
My Fitness Coach (15+ Minutes; Cardio)
Wii Fit (8 Minutes of Jogging)


----------



## Jello404

Lately I have been feeling horrible and my blood sugar is way up. Ive been so stressed with care giving I forgot to care for myself. Isnt it amazing what stress can do to you? I used to love exercing and Im going to start eating the way I used to and I shall be going to the local Y and breaking some sweat. I miss feeling and being healthy. Im still shocked how having so man responsibilities can really throw you off track..and distract you from taking care the only real responsibility thats important at the end of the day-which is your health.IM READY TO GET BACK IN SHAPE LADIES & GENTS!


----------



## Jello404

watts63 said:


> More of my Wii workout:
> 
> Gold Gym's Cardio Workout (30+ Minutes)
> My Fitness Coach (15+ Minutes; Cardio)
> Wii Fit (8 Minutes of Jogging)



Is wii fit actually effective? I just recently got a Wii and Ive been wondering if the wii fit is really all that its crack up to be..if so Im more than ready to give it a try.


----------



## watts63

Jello404 said:


> Is wii fit actually effective? I just recently got a Wii and Ive been wondering if the wii fit is really all that its crack up to be..if so Im more than ready to give it a try.




The Wii fit game is meh because I do nothing but jog on it but my fitness coach & gold gym's cardio workout (if you're into boxing) are really good games to start with in my opinion.


----------



## FatAndProud

tonynyc said:


> Cardiovascular Strength Routine
> 
> did an informal routine today
> 
> Warm-up
> 
> Recumbent Bike (level 4) 10 minutes (2.2 miles)
> 
> Nautilus Machines
> Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 20 reps
> Crunches (100lbs) 1X10 reps
> Incline Press (180lbs) 2X 5
> Crunches (100 lbs) 1X10 reps
> Rows (220lbs) 1X20 reps
> Knee Extensions (110 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
> Leg Curls (60 lbs) 2 X 10 reps



I need a cuddle buddy and/or teddy bear :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> I need a cuddle buddy and/or teddy bear :wubu:



Thanks you are a sweetie :wubu:







*
No lifting today- had to work late- may do a quick workout Wed. morning
*


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm planning a run in a bit, and a bike ride later tonight.

But I have to share, as I'm really proud - I have logged over 400 miles of running/walking for the year so far. I hit 401.30 Monday night. My goal is to get 500 miles for the whole year. I have 2 months to get in 100 miles. Even if I don't make it, breaking 400 miles was a big accomplishment!


----------



## Jon Blaze

That's awesome!

As for me today:
At lunch - Insanity - Cardio Power and Resistance

An hour ago - Bas Rutten's MMA workout. 2 Minute Thai Boxing Rounds. Ten rounds for me.


----------



## TinyTum

Went to go swimming yesterday but pool was closed.  So did an hour on the dancemat instead (does that count?  )

Today did a 3 mile walk.


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 mile run, 30:07 (trying hard to get under 30 mins!!) and then a 14.5 mile bike ride 1:17:00. It was sooo windy out, so the first part of the bike ride was HARD!! It was great though!


----------



## TinyTum

Yay! Swimming pool open again.  I did 50 lengths today.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Walked my dogs - 1 hour
Wii Fit - 50 minutes

I love the rhythm boxing on Wii Fit, it's great for relieving stress.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just an easy 1.5 mile run. Well it wasn't so easy because even the slightest bit of cold fucks me up after a run.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam a mile today.


----------



## sloboy302

Got a Heavy Bag for my Birthday a few weeks ago. I just got it setup and started working out on it.

Wednesday and Last night worked the Heavy bag for 30 mins each, plan on doing it again tonight.


----------



## nettie

Sixty grueling minutes of Pilates tonight.


----------



## tonynyc

Cardiovascular Strength Routine

did an informal routine today

Warm-up 

Recumbent Bike (level 5) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines
Bench Press (240 lbs.) 2 X 10 reps
Rowing (240 lbs.) 2 X 10 reps
Knee Extensions (120 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
Leg Extensions (70 lbs) 2X10reps
Pullovers (80 lbs) 2X10reps
Bicep Curls (100 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
__________________


----------



## tinkerbell

I was totally hardcore yesterday  lol

I went running on my own and did 2.2 miles. I then went an hour later with my running partner and we did 4.8 miles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour Wed night

35 minutes yesterday-

Have to hit the trail later today


----------



## tinkerbell

30 min dog walk, and then a 1 hour bike ride (like 11 miles or so)


----------



## TinyTum

110 lengths in the pool today (2750 metres). First 100 were all front crawl then the final 10 were backstroke and breastroke.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Did the pit workout for the first time in a while. I did legs today, and I got through it much better than I expected. It's squat and kick hell, so yeah. lol


----------



## TinyTum

Went swimming again today. 56 lengths (1400 metres).


----------



## TinyTum

Swam on Friday - 84 lengths. (total of 250 last week!)


----------



## tonynyc

Cardiovascular Strength Routine

did an informal routine today

Warm-up 

Recumbent Bike (Cardiac Tes) 10 minutes 

Nautilus Machines
1. Bench Press (250 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
2.Crunches (100 lbs.) 1X 10 reps

3. Incline Presses (230 lbs.) 1X 3reps
(150 lbs.) 2X 10reps

4. Crunches (100 lbs.) 1X10reps

5. Rowing (250 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
(150 lbs.) 2X 10 reps

6. Crunches (100 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps

7. Knee Extensions (150 lbs) 2 X 10 reps

8. Pullovers (150 lbs) 1X10reps

9. *Bicep Curls (120 lbs) 2 X 10 reps

*used a thick rope for curls


----------



## FatAndProud

tonynyc said:


> Cardiovascular Strength Routine
> 
> did an informal routine today
> 
> Warm-up
> 
> Recumbent Bike (Cardiac Tes) 10 minutes
> 
> Nautilus Machines
> 1. Bench Press (250 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
> 2.Crunches (100 lbs.) 1X 10 reps
> 
> 3. Incline Presses (230 lbs.) 1X 3reps
> (150 lbs.) 2X 10reps
> 
> 4. Crunches (100 lbs.) 1X10reps
> 
> 5. Rowing (250 lbs.) 2 X 5 reps
> (150 lbs.) 2X 10 reps
> 
> 6. Crunches (100 lbs.) 1 X 10 reps
> 
> 7. Knee Extensions (150 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
> 
> 8. Pullovers (150 lbs) 1X10reps
> 
> 9. *Bicep Curls (120 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
> 
> **used a thick rope for curls*



Whoa, I am disgusting. I thought you said USED A THICK ROPE FOR GURLS. lol Jeez. That's what I get for reading Dimensions after a nap


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm proud to post that I'm back into walking again. After two weeks of no treadmill, I did 3/4 a mile in 21.3 minutes. Patting myself on the back for not giving up on myself.


----------



## TinyTum

Really struggled today, the pool was too warm and energy sapping.

Managed a mile (64 lengths) but felt I should have swum more. Have just treated myself to some chocolate so I feel much better now.  :eat2:


----------



## TinyTum

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm proud to post that I'm back into walking again. After two weeks of no treadmill, I did 3/4 a mile in 21.3 minutes. Patting myself on the back for not giving up on myself.



Well done for not giving up. I'd have given you some rep but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Wednesday: one hour walk
Friday: 15 minute walk
Saturday: 25 minutes
Sunday: one hour walk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm proud to post that I'm back into walking again. After two weeks of no treadmill, I did 3/4 a mile in 21.3 minutes. Patting myself on the back for not giving up on myself.



I'm patting you on the back, too! Excellent job  :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank you so much for the encouragement, Tiny Tum and GEF. 

I walked .800 of a mile this evening in about 22 minutes. I think I'll keep this pace for a while and will gradually work my way up to a mile.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Took a fitness test yesterday.
Pushups -58 (1 min)
Situps- 60 (1 Min)
1.5 mile run- 10:49
Not particularly happy with the run considering I ran a 9:34 in may (I can't run worth a shit in the cold  ), but it was ok. I got a 95.7.


----------



## TinyTum

Yesterday I swam 50 lengths in just over 30 minutes. Tiring!


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 100 lengths today (2500 metres).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had some outpatient surgery earlier this week so have been taking it easy but did rack up about 40 minutes of walking grand total this week


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 60 lengths today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Did the pit leg workout again. It was fun.


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> Whoa, I am disgusting. I thought you said USED A THICK ROPE FOR GURLS. lol Jeez. That's what I get for reading Dimensions after a nap



*I should be so lucky  no... it was just your standard garden variety thick rope *

http://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=301393121049&id=34ba332779d0af86c9fa27fe80bf25f9



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Last Wednesday: one hour walk
> Friday: 15 minute walk
> Saturday: 25 minutes
> Sunday: one hour walk



*Good to see that you were getting your workouts in - great job- now on the days that you were doing the 15min and 25 min walk - did u go on a faster pace? *



TinyTum said:


> Really struggled today, the pool was too warm and energy sapping.
> 
> Managed a mile (64 lengths) but felt I should have swum more. Have just treated myself to some chocolate so I feel much better now.  :eat2:



*Lucky you ... a pool *



Punkin1024 said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement, Tiny Tum and GEF.
> 
> I walked .800 of a mile this evening in about 22 minutes. I think I'll keep this pace for a while and will gradually work my way up to a mile.



*Welcome Back *



Jon Blaze said:


> Took a fitness test yesterday.
> Pushups -58 (1 min)
> Situps- 60 (1 Min)
> 1.5 mile run- 10:49
> Not particularly happy with the run considering I ran a 9:34 in may (I can't run worth a shit in the cold  ), but it was ok. I got a 95.7.



*Not bad considering that you were under the weather*



Jon Blaze said:


> Did the pit leg workout again. It was fun.



*
What is involved with this type of workout ????
*


----------



## largenlovely

i had quit Zumba for a month or so and started walking but noticed that my my sciatica issues became unbearable. So i went back to Zumba and the pain is receding thankfully...so...i'm back to zumba'ing instead of walking. I'm thankful it's at least fun because i think i'm gonna have to do hardcore aerobics for a long time in order to keep this sciatica pain under control.


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *
> What is involved with this type of workout ????
> *




jumping jacks - 1.5 min
chainbreakers - 30 secs
neck circles, up/down, side to side - 1 min
ARM CIRCLES - 30 seconds EACH DIRECTION
twists - 30 seconds
sidebends - 45 seconds
ELEPHANTS - 30 SECS
knee KICKS - 1 minute
jumping jacks - 30 SECS

ROUND 1
A) KNEE BENDS WITH A KICK (START FROM CROUCH AND RISE TO KICK)- 3 MIN
B) FROM LEFT TO RIGHT DO SIDE KICKS - 1 MIN
C) KNEE BENDS WITH A FRONT KICK - 2 MIN
D) HIGH FRONT KICKS TO THE FACE - 1 MIN
E) CROUCH, STAND, KICK - 1 MIN
45 SECOND BREAK

ROUND 2
1) STRAIGHT PUNCHES (WITH POWER) - 2 MIN
20 SEC BREAK
2) POWER HOOKS - 2 MINUTES
3) HOOKS, STRAIGHT PUNCHES, COMBOS - 2 MIN
4) 60 FOUR-PUNCH DRILLS (COMBOS) (3 SETS OF 20)

SQUAT AND RISE 30 SECS, THEN KICK BAG 30 SECS (REPEAT 8 TIMES EACH)
JUMP ROPE - 1 MINUTE
1 LEGGED JUMP ROPE - 30 SEC EACH LEG AND REPEAT 6 TIMES EACH LEG
SHADOWBOX 2 MINUTES TO END #2


----------



## TinyTum

120 lengths swimming today (3000 metres).

I'm not that healthy, lol ate a lot of chocolate afterwards. mmmm yummy! :eat2:


----------



## TinyTum

Just 42 lengths in the pool today.


----------



## TinyTum

Jon Blaze said:


> jumping jacks - 1.5 min
> chainbreakers - 30 secs
> neck circles, up/down, side to side - 1 min
> ARM CIRCLES - 30 seconds EACH DIRECTION
> twists - 30 seconds
> sidebends - 45 seconds
> ELEPHANTS - 30 SECS
> knee KICKS - 1 minute
> jumping jacks - 30 SECS
> 
> ROUND 1
> A) KNEE BENDS WITH A KICK (START FROM CROUCH AND RISE TO KICK)- 3 MIN
> B) FROM LEFT TO RIGHT DO SIDE KICKS - 1 MIN
> C) KNEE BENDS WITH A FRONT KICK - 2 MIN
> D) HIGH FRONT KICKS TO THE FACE - 1 MIN
> E) CROUCH, STAND, KICK - 1 MIN
> 45 SECOND BREAK
> 
> ROUND 2
> 1) STRAIGHT PUNCHES (WITH POWER) - 2 MIN
> 20 SEC BREAK
> 2) POWER HOOKS - 2 MINUTES
> 3) HOOKS, STRAIGHT PUNCHES, COMBOS - 2 MIN
> 4) 60 FOUR-PUNCH DRILLS (COMBOS) (3 SETS OF 20)
> 
> SQUAT AND RISE 30 SECS, THEN KICK BAG 30 SECS (REPEAT 8 TIMES EACH)
> JUMP ROPE - 1 MINUTE
> 1 LEGGED JUMP ROPE - 30 SEC EACH LEG AND REPEAT 6 TIMES EACH LEG
> SHADOWBOX 2 MINUTES TO END #2



This makes me exhausted just reading it. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

The first number in your pool lengths is exhausting to me. :bow: ^_^


----------



## nettie

TinyTum said:


> 120 lengths swimming today (3000 metres).
> 
> I'm not that healthy, lol ate a lot of chocolate afterwards. mmmm yummy! :eat2:



Holy cow!!!!!
:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wed night: 55 minute mall walk
Saturday: 2.5 hours housekeeping and 10 minutes of walking


----------



## tonynyc

Workout at Home with Cables/Tubing and Dumbbells

1. Chest Press (Tubing) 1X10
2. Dumbbell Squats 1X10
3. Chest Press (Tubing) 1X10
4. Dumbbell Squats 1X10
5. One Arm Cable Tricep Presses (Tubing) 1X10
6. Dumbbell Squats 1X10
7. One Arm Cable Tricep Presses (Tubing) 1X10
8. Dumbbell Squats 1X10
9. Neck Work (Cables/Tubing) 2X10


----------



## Jon Blaze

Thanksgiving pre gaming:

4 mile walk/run
8 2 min rounds of thai boxing.


----------



## TinyTum

Swam 40 lengths on Friday and 42 lengths yesterday.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The pit leg workout and a few door assisted pistols.


----------



## tonynyc

Finally got to the gym the other day- just did the bike and circuit on the Nautilus Machines

Bike 10min
1.Crunches (100lbs 10 reps)
2. Incline Press (180 lbs 8 reps)
3. Military Press (150lbs 8 reps)
4. Bicep Curls (90 lbs 10 reps)
5. Rowing (220lbs 10 reps) 
6. Knee Extensions (120 lbs 10 reps) 
7. Leg Curls ( 70 lbs 10 reps)
8. Tricep Press (90 lbs 10 reps) 
9. Pullover Machine (120 lbs 10 reps)
10. Vertical Bench Press (220lbs 10 reps) 

weight cycle was repeated twice. Lowere the weights 2nd time around


----------



## Jon Blaze

7 2 min rounds


----------



## largenlovely

Well, since finding out i need a hip replacement, i've had to try to reconfigure everything...no more zumba for a very long while which sucks....

I've got some 5 pound arm weights and have considered sitting on the side of my bed and doing some upper body exercises to try to get my heart rate up. I want to keep my legs strong but i'm not exactly sure how to go about it. Any, and i mean ANY, activity on my right leg will leave me in pain for days....so i'm on the walker again....so i'm just not sure what to do to keep my muscles strong and built up in my legs. I tried walking in place but it was still too much for my right leg....i'm in a pickle here

I don't have access to an indoor swimming pool, a gym or a doctor to even help me out....so any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated ...if there are any...i mean, i've been racking my brain trying to figure out how to deal with this...so...yeah, please help lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sunday- Plyometric Cardio Circuit (Insanity)
Monday- Cardio Power and Resistance (Same)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*just signed up for an introductory week of BIKRAM YOGA.....

90 minute classes at 105 degrees


scared and nervous ...as i have had hip replacements and am rather
limited w/some moves and have had 2 wrist surgerys; so stuff like downward dog is difficult at best, can't bend wrist back....


know to drink ALOT OF WATER....wish me luck

4pm-5:30 pm today *


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity - Pure Cardio.


----------



## EMH1701

I need to exercise more. Just hard when you live in a state with real winters, and nowhere to walk outside. Walking is the only thing I like doing because I can bring my camera along and take pictures of the wildflowers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

10 minutes on Monday night
50 minutes on Thursday night
30 minutes today


----------



## nettie

Just checking in. Still trying to keep up my routine of bike/weights 3 times a week, Zumba on Thursdays, Pilates on Fridays.

Getting in a lot of exercise shoveling snow the past few weeks, also.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Pure Cardio and two thai boxing rounds after. Very exhausting.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Did the pit leg workout with the help of a heavy bag for once. Then two thai boxing rounds on the bag with mostly knees and punches.


----------



## thatgirl08

My best friend and I joined a gym together a few days ago, and we've gone the last three nights. I absolutely love it there. Joining a gym was never really a possibility for me because it's so expensive, but in the last few years they've built a few Planet Fitness gyms around here.. it's $10/month for a basic membership (just use the gym equipment) or $20/month for a full membership (gym equipment, tanning beds, massage chairs & reduced price drinks.) We got the $20 one so we've been working out then using the massage chairs & then tanning right before we leave. (I know tanning is bad for you and kind of defeats the purpose of trying to get healthier but, I only go for a couple minutes to get a little color.) I'm obsessed. I can't wait to go again tonight.


----------



## AuntHen

I am still walking every day... 30 min to an hour... sometimes a bit longer on weekends and I dance dance dance atleast 2 or 3 times a week (if Spanish music is on, I just can't help myself haha)


----------



## thatgirl08

Did about 20 mins on the bike last night & about a half hour of weights. I hope to do 30 mins of cardio today.. going to the gym in a few hours.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyo cardio after I landed. Plus a few kicks. You can't just put a heavy bag in front of me and expect me not to kick it a few times. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure Cardio and some strikes (A few punches, knees, elbows, and kicks) on the heavy bag.


----------



## thatgirl08

I went to the gym 5 times last week.. went again tonight. 20 mins on the bike & a few weight machines. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking yesterday


----------



## nettie

60 minutes of Pilates on Friday
2 hours of dance lessons on Sunday
45 minutes of cardio/full rotation on weights/crunches tonight


----------



## thatgirl08

I did this 30 minute workout circuit thing tonight.. holy shit. It was intense. Did that and about 10 mins on the bike after.


----------



## tonynyc

Gotta get revved up ... hopefully tommorrow...

Just did 10 hindu pushups to add to the Let's Do 10,000 pushups  thread count posted by Bearsy....


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cardio power and resistance upon landing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyo cardio circuit this morning. A few tiring kicks and clinch knees afterwards.


----------



## Aust99

I'm back..... 45 min cardio/ resistance today.


Have had stressful 6 months and it kinda took a backseat... New commitment to improve my fitness...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Good luck Aust!

Saturday- Free Krav Maga class. It was fun.

Today- Cardio Power and Resistance. I'm about to play some basketball too, despite sucking at it. Don't really care though. Just going to have a little fun.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Joined a gym for six months! Ah, first workout under my belt.
1 mile on a treadmill 25 minutes
half a circuit of weights, 15 reps each
1 mile on eliptical in 16 minutes (thought I was going to die)

It's going to take awhile to feel good I guess. I currently feel like crap and I know that's not even a lot to most people! Oh well!


----------



## thatgirl08

You must be in pretty good shape to even do the elliptical for 16 minutes.. I made it like, 3 I think?


----------



## Paquito

Still sore from doing weights two days ago. Shoulders, back, biceps, triceps, quads, cardio.

Can't move.


----------



## activistfatgirl

thatgirl08 said:


> You must be in pretty good shape to even do the elliptical for 16 minutes.. I made it like, 3 I think?



Ha ha, I'm really out of shape and a smoker but I do walk a bit more than I used to since I live in a city. And I live on a massive hill so I get out-of-breath cardio at least 3 times a week. Heh.

Is this your very first time working out? I worked out for a few months but it was a year ago and I think it helped me understand how to work through the OMG I CANT DO THIS feeling. I get that around 4 minutes on an elliptical but I kept going even while my legs felt like jelly by just focusing on another minute then another. I was going to quit at 10 minutes but then I realized I could finish a mile and when I was done I was sorta like whoa, I did that, awesome! It's fun to prove the voices in your head wrong!


----------



## thatgirl08

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha ha, I'm really out of shape and a smoker but I do walk a bit more than I used to since I live in a city. And I live on a massive hill so I get out-of-breath cardio at least 3 times a week. Heh.
> 
> Is this your very first time working out? I worked out for a few months but it was a year ago and I think it helped me understand how to work through the OMG I CANT DO THIS feeling. I get that around 4 minutes on an elliptical but I kept going even while my legs felt like jelly by just focusing on another minute then another. I was going to quit at 10 minutes but then I realized I could finish a mile and when I was done I was sorta like whoa, I did that, awesome! It's fun to prove the voices in your head wrong!



Not my very first time, but first time in quite awhile. That's a good idea though, just taking it one minute at a time because it can definitely be overwhelming when you look down and you realized you're like 10 minutes away still or something. 

I've skipped the last few days at the gym but I'm going to start going again tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes walking Wed night
3 hours housework Saturday and then 20 minutes total of walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure cardio and some kicks/knees on the bag. Then just one round of Muay Thai shadowing.


----------



## patmcf

45 on the exercise bike. 
30 on the rowing machine. 

Tomorrow is treadmill. Shit.


----------



## Aust99

40 mins cardio and stretching... it gave me the energy to prune some trees when I got home... all motivated and all...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyo Cardio and I walked two miles.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cardio Recovery. Stretches and yoga mostly. 

Basketball in a few hours as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Had to skip the basketball. It was better for me anyway. It was a recovery day.

Today: Cardio, Power, and Resistance. Squat and pushup hell basically. lol

Afterwards I did 20 minutes of varied heavy bag work. Punches, some elbows, knees, and kicks. Not very many. My ass was already kicked. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Some lifestyle changes have made the difference- was able to do the hour walk again Wednesday night


----------



## thatgirl08

Strolled around the mall for about two hours, went to the gym with my bestie (15 minutes of cardio, 1/2 hour of weight machines) & then came home and did 15 mins on the treadmill.


----------



## Paquito

I'm losing my motivation.


----------



## tonynyc

Paquito said:


> I'm losing my motivation.



*P*oppycock Paquito... doesn't performing a set of *Paquito Pushups* get your Blood Pumping....








*Today's Workout *

*getting back into the schedule*

1.) Chest Pull (Tubing) 2X10 reps
2.) DumbbellSquats (with two 50lbs Dumbbells) 2X10 reps
3.) Tricep Press (50Lbs Dumbbell) 2X10 reps
4.) Dumbbell Shrugs (with two 50lbs Dumbbells) 2X 10 reps
5.) Hindu Pushups 1X20 reps


Added my Pushups total for today into the 


10,000 Pushups Thread


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure cardio today. Tomorrow: Plyo cardio circuit


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyo cardio circuit. A couple of kicks, and then I hit the track. I ran and walk for twenty minutes. Then I flipped a tire, which was the only thing to finally tire me out. I had way too much energy. lol


----------



## thatgirl08

40 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 30 minutes walking
Sunday- 40 minutes


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure cardio and cardio abs. Plus my usual heavy bag strikes.


----------



## Jon Blaze

It was a recovery day, but I had to do a fitness assessment (Fake fitness test that counts for... nothing)
1.5 - 10:18 (So I'm getting better again. Kept a consistent pace and sped up the last lap)
Pushups (1 min) - 50 in 40 seconds and rest (Again: recovery day. Not trying to kill myself.)
Situps - 50, but also 40 in 30 seconds.


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Workout 


1.) Power Twister -Chest Press 3X10 reps
2.) DumbbellSquats (50lbs Dumbbells) 2X10 reps
3.) Dumbbell Shoulder Press (50Lbs Dumbbells) 2X10 reps
4.) Dumbbell Shrugs (50lbs Dumbbells) 2X 10 reps
5.) Power Twister (Forearm Work) 1X10 reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure cardio and then cardio abs later on.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

man did some squats,deadlifts,bicep curls,over-head presses,pull-ups,and shoulder shrugs and im beat.my hamstrings are dead.LOL those sqauts aren't to be taken lightly lol but i still love them.


----------



## nettie

Pilates is going so well we've decided to increase to two sessions a week with the trainer. Although, it's going to be painful trying to drag my rear to the gym at 7:00 on Monday mornings.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

nettie said:


> Pilates is going so well we've decided to increase to two sessions a week with the trainer. Although, it's going to be painful trying to drag my rear to the gym at 7:00 on Monday mornings.




the morning is the best time to work out.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cardio power and resistance.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday- 15 minute walking
Friday- 25 min walking
Saturday- 55 min waking


----------



## activistfatgirl

The flu and a very slow recovery has mocked my plans for exercise. But today I walked 1.3 miles to a cafe. Woot, woot.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure cardio.

I may FINALLY have a training partner out here. There was this Army SSG that was hitting the speed bag and heavy bag. I was going to just wait for him to alternate so I could do some kicks on the heavy bag after doing insanity, but we talked a bit. He said the heavy bag sucked, and I mentioned there was some focus mitts nearby. He asked me if I knew how to hold them, so we did some drills. 

I know it sounds funny but I get amped up just holding pads, and it had been a while. To top it off he held some thai pads for me to kick. It's been like three months since I've kicked a thai pad. I was so freaking happy. lol :happy: I taught him really quick how to hold them and kicked the crap out of the pads a little bit. It was funny because some of the people in the gym look So much fun. ^_^

I have to start working out at different times to work with him, but I'm fine with that. As long as we can have fun and train. He's going to help me with my hands since they need work (He's a boxer), and I'm going to help him with kicks and knees (Since I'm a kickboxer).


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyometric Cardio. 41 minutes of fun.


----------



## crayola box

1.5 mile walk/jog outside
10 minutes elliptical
32 laps in the pool


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wednesday night- 1 hour walk
Tonight- 1 hour walk


----------



## crayola box

Friday- 5 mile walk around track

Saturday- 10 min jog on treadmill
20 min. stationary bike
20 min. weight machines (legs, abs)
20 laps in the pool


----------



## Jon Blaze

Recovery week
Core Cardio and Balance
My training partner came by too with two other guys and we all did about seven rounds hitting the pads. I was able to do some roundhouse kicks and knees too, so I was happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walking- outside on a lovely Sunday afternoon


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One hour walking- outside on a lovely Sunday afternoon




still joining you on the walking my dear

1 hour Saturday
1 hour Sunday (today) only it was cloudy and misty here


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ugh, between my car being dead and the treacherous sidewalks on the way to the gym I havent been even after getting over the flu. But forced myself out of the house and got a 1.5 mile walk in. Better than nothing...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

snow stopped my weight lifting progress.  but most of the snow is gone now so back to training.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More core cardio and balance. That's all.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday (Sunday)- 60 min. hill program on elliptical
25 min. weight machines

Today: 30 min. elliptical
15 min. weight
20 lengths of the pool
reward  : 5 min in water spa


----------



## activistfatgirl

11 hour day, perfect excuse for no gym, but between 1.5 and 2 miles slow walking today.


----------



## Punkin1024

Baby steps. I walked 5 minutes on the treadmill this evening. I had hoped to go for 15 minutes, but I had twisted my knee last Thursday and, apparently, it is not quite mended. At least, I've made the attempt. Perhaps I'll be able to go a little longer tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More recovery and a few strikes on the bag.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> Baby steps. I walked 5 minutes on the treadmill this evening. I had hoped to go for 15 minutes, but I had twisted my knee last Thursday and, apparently, it is not quite mended. At least, I've made the attempt. Perhaps I'll be able to go a little longer tomorrow evening.



Glad that you keep trying  :bow:


Walked one hour in the mall tonight


----------



## Punkin1024

Thanks, GEF! You and the other dedicated walkers in here are an inspiration to me. I walked for 10.52 minutes tonight. Did a little past 1/4 mile. I hope to be up to speed by the end of next week.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Core, Cardio and Balance.

Plus a little fun on the heavy bag. Some clinching, flying knees, and jump kicks.


----------



## Punkin1024

I walked 1/2 mile last night. Though I felt so good afterwards, my knees and shins were not happy with me this morning. I decided to give it a rest this evening and then go a little easier tomorrow evening. I did get some walking in by walking from my car to the building and then back today - a total of 10 minutes.


----------



## nettie

activistfatgirl said:


> 11 hour day, perfect excuse for no gym, but between 1.5 and 2 miles slow walking today.





Punkin1024 said:


> Baby steps. I walked 5 minutes on the treadmill this evening. I had hoped to go for 15 minutes, but I had twisted my knee last Thursday and, apparently, it is not quite mended. At least, I've made the attempt. Perhaps I'll be able to go a little longer tomorrow evening.



Inspired by your commitment, ladies!


----------



## tonynyc

Light workout today at the studio... slowly getting back into it...

1. 30 Pushups (warm-up)
2. Technique work for 15 minutes


----------



## activistfatgirl

Punkin1024 said:


> Baby steps. I walked 5 minutes on the treadmill this evening. I had hoped to go for 15 minutes, but I had twisted my knee last Thursday and, apparently, it is not quite mended. At least, I've made the attempt. Perhaps I'll be able to go a little longer tomorrow evening.



Keep going, E! What can be fun is that each time you do it, the more you build your capacity. You can do it!

I finally got to the gym and of course loved it and wondered why I was huffing and puffing about it all week.

2.2 miles on treadmill in under 40 mins 
A bunch of arm weights
10 min, 1 mile on elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Recently found out that I am pre-diabetic. My doctor told me that I just slipped into the danger zone and my number can be reversed. Part of that is exercising so I have been trying to become an exercising fool lately

Three hours house cleaning Saturday morning (vacuuming, dusting, scrubbing floors, cleaning bathrooms, etc)

1/2 hour walk later that afternoon

One hour walk this morning with my brother.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Sluggish today but I trudged on for 2 miles, even if it took 50 minutes this time! Some arm weights again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit a la insanity.
One hour of hell. I got so totally served. lol

I talked with my Boxing/Kickboxing buddy, and we should train tonight as well.


----------



## Aust99

45 mins circuit workout... trying to make it three times this week.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity - Max Interval Plyo
Served.... Again... lol
Did a couple kettlebell squats with some shoulder presses after. Just like 5 on each side. I would have done more but I had to DERPED the weight because I'm a dumb ass American. I was like "Ohhh 15 lbs? That's a good start." Wrong. 15 KG. FAILURE lol

I've never really used kettlebells but I found a routine in a Martial Arts magazine that I might start. Those few reps gave quite the burn.


----------



## nettie

Well, it seems that I've managed to injure my foot so no Zumba or bouncy activities for me for a few weeks. Also have to ease up on my training for a 5K walk.

By the way, did I mention how adorable my klutziness is?


----------



## activistfatgirl

nettie said:


> Well, it seems that I've managed to injure my foot so no Zumba or bouncy activities for me for a few weeks. Also have to ease up on my training for a 5K walk.
> 
> By the way, did I mention how adorable my klutziness is?



Awe, that sucks! I have a wonky knee and foot so I can relate!

Tonight I did 25 minutes walking for 1.22 miles
21 minutes on elliptical for a mile
Arm weights.

Just really, really couldn't do that second mile. That last elliptical minute was unreal. I felt like I was on The Biggest Loser. I mean if they ate junk food!


----------



## crayola box

activistfatgirl said:


> I finally got to the gym and of course loved it and wondered why I was huffing and puffing about it all week.
> 
> *snip*




Me too. I've not been to the gym in a week, kept putting it off. Went today and of course felt great...as with many things in life its sometimes the mental blocks (or sheer laziness) that we place in front of ourselves .... ah humans,go figure!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Cardio and some volleyball.


----------



## tonynyc

*T*hursday workout at the studio 

Bodyweight Exercises

1. Leg raises 20 reps
2. Crunches 30 reps
3. Pushups 20 reps 

Repeated the sequence 3X

Then some form work


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit. One hour and 1.5 liters of water later: Served. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Plyo
1 hour and a liter of water. Served. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Managed 3 hours and 35 minutes of walking last week.

Started this week off with a one hour walk on Monday night


----------



## Actor4hire

50 minutes on the cross trainer. But I seem to be having back spasms this afternoon.


----------



## tonynyc

Did some "Old School" stuff today

Saturday Workout 

*using two 45 lbs dumbbells

1. Squats 2 set 10 reps
2. Cable Chest press 2 set 10 reps
3. One Arm Dumbbell Rows 2 set 15 reps 
4. Dumbbell Rows 2 set 10 reps
5. Dumbbell Presses 2 sets 5 reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit when I landed. I took some days off to try and recover my ipod.
Served. 1.5 liters of water.

I might also walk a bit in my barefoot shoes. Still getting used to them.


----------



## Jon Blaze

So I walked a mile in my barefoot shoes yesterday. Plus a little bit of running but nothing major. I felt some difference when I walked barefoot for a little bit.

Today:





Served. Two liters of water. 

It was really rough today. I took a lot more breaks than normal, but this is my second day back after taking five days off and doing nothing. The big thing that's been happening to me is my second wind. It's that "Dig Deeper" thing I guess. When it happens I kick things into overdrive.

Unfortunately I feel that the time off made my second wind come too late. I was on the last move, and that's when I got fired up again. But nope.. Cool down. I was like "It's over? FUCK!" lol

Eff that, I had to do a little more to redeem taking breaks a million times. So I went to the heavy bag and threw a couple kicks and knees. I took my shoes off and noticed that they were pretty good. Got a couple "Oh shit" stares, which is what I like.  lol

Then I went back to my mat and did one two minute round of thai boxing. After that I was completely spent. Protein, vitamin, food, shower, and water. Ahhh lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Totally not served today. Much less breaks, and only half a liter of water needed. Pretty good day. 

A couple kicks and knees later, and I put on my barefoot shoes. I caught some coworkers playing hockey on a b-ball court, and decided what the hell. Had a great time. Canadians are cool. lol


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday Workout 

*using two 45 lbs dumbbells

1. Squats 2 set 10 reps
2. Cable Chest press 2 set 10 reps
3. Dumbbell Shrugs 2 set 10 reps
4. Dumbbell Presses 2 sets 5 reps


----------



## activistfatgirl

Haven't been to the gym in a minute, stupid work schedule and stupid lack of drive to ever get up earlier than an hour before I go to work! 

But via getting off and on the train at different stops and running errands on foot instead of driving, I hit 2 mile walks 4 times last week. 

Tonight I did a little less than 2 miles, but I actually sped it up for .5 miles to the speed I do on a treadmill, with a partial slope. Baby steps!

Any advice, folks? My whole goal here is to develop more stamina and endurance for moving my fatty self around. My 2 mile walks are totally split up and at a slow pace, so no cardio. When I actually can get to a gym, should I be doing as long as I can, as fast as I can, or at as much of an incline as I can? I'm concerned that hitting 2 miles on a treadmill for example isn't going to help me target the muscle groups I need to move 326 pounds up my steep slope (my muse).


----------



## nettie

AFG when I have questions like that I ask one of the trainers. Does your gym offer that?

As for myself, turns out I have a stress fracture in my left foot so Zumba's still off-limits for another month. Also have to back off on my training for a speed walk event but should still be able to participate if I behave myself and wear my boot faithfully.

And I already have a strong dislike for the boot and how much it slows me down. I alternate between calling it Frankenboot and Beelzebub.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I have to admit, I'm pretty scared about going to a trainer because I don't want to have a bad experience with someone who won't stop assuming I'm there to lose weight or doesn't know how to help a fat person safely train at a speed and with techniques that would work for me and not cause pain.

I should, maybe, give trainers more credit. I just find it very scary. But I have a ton of questions and could use help! I don't really know what I'm doing!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday was a recovery day. Did that, and also did some drills with a roommate where we were shadowboxing (Boxing for him, Muay Thai for me) and hitting the bag a bit. It was the first time I did some striking in my barefoot shoes. It has the perfect balance of lightness and learning how to kick in shoes. We did about seven rounds.

Then I couldn't sleep so I just got the workout I was suppose to do yesterday morning out of the way during the late night:






Probably the best workout in the second month I've ever had. I took two breaks. After the second half I don't know what happened, but I was kicking ass. The music took me away, and I could not be slowed down. I went rep for rep with all the people in the video (Sometimes a bit faster!) Great. 

I just landed again, and a coworker who is a big fitness freak decided to do a round with me. Got himself all fired up:







It was fun to have a workout partner for the first time doing these. Last time was extremely tough, but I did much better than last time. It wasn't my best day, but still very good and beneficial. I built some rapport with my friend too. He says he'll ask if he ever wants to go for it again. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

It was all right.


----------



## Deacone

40 mins of swimming and 100 reps on my 2 1kg weight thingies yesterday

hour of swimming and 90 reps on the weight thingies this morning 

As much as i love my body - i need to get rid of (what my sister calls) arm floaties (chubby arms) if I am to wear a wedding dress


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Managed another 3 hrs and 35 minutes of walking last week.

This week have gotten in 2 hours and 10 minutes of walking because it turned snowy today and couldn't get out for my usual Sunday morning walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Less served. One liter of water today.

Usually the cardio and leg work is my strong point, but when my second wind kicked in I did 52 more pushups than the last time I did this workout, and the former weren't as good as they normally are slightly. Still another fine day of Insanity. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Cardio - Average day. Pretty good.

Insane Abs- First time trying this puppy. My core got served. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Tuesday night


----------



## activistfatgirl

Yay! Everyone! I hope more fatties post cause just reading Jon B's posts make me want to cry.

Gym. 1.2 miles in 20 minutes on elliptical, 1 mile in 20 minutes on treadmill between 2.5 and 3.2 mph on a 1.5 to 4.0 incline. In Jon language, I think I got served.

But seriously though, I really hope everyone feels comfortable talking about fitness in the health forum. I know it's hard for me to be fat and at a gym, let alone celebrate my accomplishments. Maybe this is for another thread!


----------



## Jon Blaze

activistfatgirl said:


> Yay! Everyone! I hope more fatties post cause just reading Jon B's posts make me want to cry.
> 
> Gym. 1.2 miles in 20 minutes on elliptical, 1 mile in 20 minutes on treadmill between 2.5 and 3.2 mph on a 1.5 to 4.0 incline. In Jon language, I think I got served.
> 
> But seriously though, I really hope everyone feels comfortable talking about fitness in the health forum. I know it's hard for me to be fat and at a gym, let alone celebrate my accomplishments. Maybe this is for another thread!



Why do my posts make you cry?  
I'm not some fitness guru, and I surely don't have that snobby guru attitude. Everything counts. From the smallest step to the longest run.

Insanity is hard.
I'm human. We're all human. I need my breaks. Makes me paranoid for the sequel (The Asylum) as there are no scheduled breaks. <_< >_>


Today: First time doing Max Interval Sports Training. It's supposed to be Shaun's specialty. Combining movements that emulate various sports drills. There was boxing, football, basketball, and track I think? Plus some core movements. It was pretty hard, but overall ok.

The second wind kicked in after it was over so I put Bas Rutten's MMA workout in my ipod. Four two minute rounds with one minute rest. One round on the bag, and three rounds of shadowboxing and weird stares. lol

Then I was served. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon's posts don't bother me. I figure that not only is he much, much thinner than me with a built in stronger upper body, he's helluva lot younger than me.

And my fat ass still managed an hour of walking today (that equals 3 mile for me) but also cleaned house for three straight hours yesterday (that includes scrubbing floors) but also a half hour walk on Friday night. Oh and my much thinner bf and brother (we're talking in the realm of 100 lbs thinner) have trouble keeping up with me while we walk. 


Eat your heart out Jon 

Just keep going Tiffany- you're kicking ass. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jon's posts don't bother me. I figure that not only is he much, much thinner than me with a built in stronger upper body, he's helluva lot younger than me.
> 
> And my fat ass still managed an hour of walking today (that equals 3 mile for me) but also cleaned house for three straight hours yesterday (that includes scrubbing floors) but also a half hour walk on Friday night. Oh and my much thinner bf and brother (we're talking in the realm of 100 lbs thinner) have trouble keeping up with me while we walk.
> 
> 
> Eat your heart out Jon
> 
> Just keep going Tiffany- you're kicking ass. :bow:




That's what I LIKE to hear! lol 

Yesterday - Max Interval Circuit. Good. Then a few miles of walking in my barefoot shoes. I am pretty sore.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Semi-service. lol
I started off not doing so good. Had a rough time with the first 20 minutes. Then a bit of a second wind kicked in, and I started doing pretty good. Nine more pushups than last time. 

Then I just went to the heavy bag. Did some kicks and clinch knees, and some pushups for Dims.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Cardio

It was ok.

My rushfit DVDs are finally here! Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk last night


----------



## MisticalMisty

I did 1/2 a mile on the treadmill in 14 minutes today. For someone who's only been on it twice in a year..I'd say that's ok! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Everything counts Misty. 

Today: Max Interval Circuit. It was pretty good, but I didn't eat lunch, so some explosion was lost. Still pushed through it pretty good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes of walking tonight- some of it uphill

Welcome to the thread Misty- good job


----------



## qwertyman173

Saturday morning jog - 2.5 miles


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour of "strolling" around the flea market this morning


----------



## Jon Blaze

So I started my hybrid today.

First rushfit workout: Strength and Endurance. In a word: I was impressed. Of course not as much sweat as insanity, but definitely some soreness to feel lol. I enjoyed it, and hope to continue on. 

Tomorrow: Insanity for cardio (Rushfit has no specific cardio: Just a cardio day block). lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit
It went ok. Nothing dramatically good or bad.

Then I did stretching from rushfit. A good quick circuit.
After that I did a few rounds of Shadowboxing, and called it quits.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 35 minutes of walking tonight- some of it uphill
> 
> Welcome to the thread Misty- good job



Thanks...

Saturday we went to visit a friend in Austin who FAILED to mention that she lived on the 3rd floor. So, my exercise for that day was walking up and down 3 large flights of stairs 2-3 times..

Tonight, my hubby and I are hitting a local park..to feed the ducks and walk the walking path.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit day: Fight conditioning workout. It's cardio kickboxing with some added grappling movements thrown in. Sprawls, hip escapes, and so on.

It was pretty fun, and I never thought of some of the moves. They were fun though.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday: two mile walk on the beach, one mile up on the loose sand and one back closer to the water. That sand must work the muscles because though the pace seemed almost leisurely, my calves are sore today-but it feels good! I may try to put a beach workout into the rotation more often


----------



## Jon Blaze

The day after that was a full body circuit via rushfit. It was a killer. Standard combat sport principle of "Gas you out, THEN you have to do more." lol

Today was Insanity: 






Originally I was going for Max Cardio, but decided to get this hard one out of the way. I expected it to be worse than normal since I hadn't done insanity for about four days ago, but it went much better than expected. My cardio faltered a little, but I went up about 30 pushups since last time, and I was happy to see that. 

Next week I plan to do it three days a week instead of two. I hope that will be enough to keep me INSANE. lol


----------



## crayola box

60 minute hill program on Elliptical, 15 minutes weight machines


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday I did 2 miles on the treadmill @ 2% incline.

The first mile, my goal was just to beat my last PR - and I did. By 17 seconds  I did it in 10:30.

I then rested for a while, and figured I had a few mins before dinner, and did another mile, in 12:33, but was doing intervals - running at 8 MPH for 30 to 45 seconds, and then walking/running slow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Past Sunday- one hour walk

Tuesday night- one hour walk

Thursday night- half hour walk

Today- Took an hour and 15 minute walking tour around the university my daughter wishes to attend- since it's a lot of start and stop I'm claiming 45 minutes as actual exercise (lots of stairs and hills though- it's a school nestled in high elevation)


----------



## tinkerbell

5 miles yesterday on the treadmill, and did a PR on that too!  1:02:00!


----------



## crayola box

62 minutes elliptical 20 minutes weights, the weather is supposed to be terrible this week so I don't anticipate much variance in my workout.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit day: Full body strength and conditioning. For some reason it was kind of an off day, and I didn't do as well as I expected. I did up the weight a little, but I still expected to do a bit better.

After I saw a couple guys getting ready to train boxing, so I grabbed my gloves, and just joined in. One held thai pads for me (MMA fighter, but actually a groundfighter more than anything) while I did some basic combos with low kicks. (SIGH) It's been so long since I've done a low kick! It felt so good to tear those pads up. lol

After the boxer who trained both of us had us a do a couple rounds of straight boxing on some focus mitts. He really gave me good tips to tighten my hands up. It was the most fun I've had in awhile. I'm still waiting for more kicks, but I'm happy with what I can get.


----------



## MisticalMisty

.52 miles in 15 minutes today. Not bad. It's been a week and half of that was spent in the hospital last week!

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## J34

Its my 4th day doing P90x. Hooray Yoga, after many years of not exercising regularly I was surprised that I was somewhat decent in this. The most shocking thing was that I couldn't even do 5 sit-ups when I used to do well over a hundred at time no more than 4yrs ago!

I still have a long way to go, and I feel sore as hell but I am willing to stick through it. Perhaps I will post some progression photos up throughout my quest toward being fit.

Has anyone here tried P90x or had success with it here?


----------



## nettie

So exciting to see everyone so active!

Saw my doctor today and I have two more weeks of wearing the boot so still nothing too strenuous. He did say I should be able to do the walk at the end of April, but no speed walking yet.

Have been able to keep up with my Pilates, sessions, though.


----------



## Jon Blaze

J34 said:


> Its my 4th day doing P90x. Hooray Yoga, after many years of not exercising regularly I was surprised that I was somewhat decent in this. The most shocking thing was that I couldn't even do 5 sit-ups when I used to do well over a hundred at time no more than 4yrs ago!
> 
> I still have a long way to go, and I feel sore as hell but I am willing to stick through it. Perhaps I will post some progression photos up throughout my quest toward being fit.
> 
> Has anyone here tried P90x or had success with it here?



I did P90x in late 2008/Early 2009. I did it to get ready for martial arts again. Unfortunately work got in the way, and I lost all of what I gained, but it did get me in pretty good shape. It's good because of how balanced it is. I moved onto Insanity and now a Rushfit/Insanity Hybrid.


----------



## crayola box

65 minutes elliptical-varying inclines


----------



## J34

Jon Blaze said:


> I did P90x in late 2008/Early 2009. I did it to get ready for martial arts again. Unfortunately work got in the way, and I lost all of what I gained, but it did get me in pretty good shape. It's good because of how balanced it is. I moved onto Insanity and now a Rushfit/Insanity Hybrid.



Yea, the only problem I'm having is the nutrition plan. Granted its an adjustment from what I regularly eat, and its tough to get used to and kick old habits out of the way. Is there any way you improvised with the meals? Also are recovery drinks, etc necessary? Any imput would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 miles at the park this evening. 29:40!!  I've been lazy this week (and ate taco bell for dinner last night along with a bunch of PB eggs:smitten: )


----------



## Jon Blaze

J34 said:


> Yea, the only problem I'm having is the nutrition plan. Granted its an adjustment from what I regularly eat, and its tough to get used to and kick old habits out of the way. Is there any way you improvised with the meals? Also are recovery drinks, etc necessary? Any imput would be greatly appreciated.



I lived in a dormitory at the time, so I didn't have much leeway. I got as close as I could. In general my diet is good for me any way, and because at the time I wasn't given money for food: I would not eat out very often because I essentially had no choice.

Pretty standard stuff though: A meat, fruit, salad, and some kind of side. Stayed away from sweets and most fried food only because it slowed me down.

At the time I took no supplements, and I have not tried their specific brand of recovery drinks. My supplements of choice these days are body fortress whey protein, and ZMA. I only take supplements to help me recover though. If I have consecutive days of working out, I just don't like feeling shit the next day, and then having to work hard.

Anything that helps with muscle recovery I would say is helpful, but you may not need anything flashy. If you go to your local nutrition shop of choice, they'll be sure to help you with what will help ease the pain.


----------



## Jon Blaze

As for working out: I did half of Max Interval Sports training, and then I just did some boxing and muay thai on the bag and pads. Kicks and hands were good today. I might have sprained my ankle though. :/


----------



## MisticalMisty

bumped up to 18 mins...9 mins at a 2 incline and 9 mins flat, but at a faster pace.


----------



## Hodson

Hi all,
I do cardio on daily base and also the treadmill about 30~45 min's on daily base... I think that this would helps me allot in the fitness era.... Also the running is in my exercise list about 3 to 3.5 miles on daily base.....


----------



## Jon Blaze

I let my ankle heal the next day. It's feeling a bit better.

Yesterday I did Max Interval Circuit. It was not bad at all. Pretty average. 1.5 liters of water though. lol

I think Max Interval Plyo is in store for today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk Tuesday night

Half hour walk outside last night- some hills


----------



## Jon Blaze

It was ok. The cardio wrecked my face lol, but I did a few more pushups than last time, even though in the middle I didn't know if I'd even meet the same number as last time. So in the middle. Good and bad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just got back from a half hour walk in the park


----------



## tinkerbell

I ran 5 miles yesterday at a local park. And it started to hail/snow ice pellets.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday- 55 minutes elliptical, two minutes stairmaster, 20 minutes weights


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit full body strength and conditioning, and one two minute round at the end to get the last bit out of me. It went pretty well. The first round always beats me up.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Cardio.

It wasn't so bad. My legs were sore from Rushfit, but the cardio was a bit easier than normal.


----------



## Artemisia

40 min on elliptical, 2.3 miles at varying resistance levels (higher at the beginning, then tapering down to "1" at the end).


----------



## tonynyc

*W*orkout at the Studio

Compressed 30 minute workout

1. Farmers Walk (holding 25 lbs Dumbbell) walked around the studio for
5 minutes 

2. Situps 
25 reps - then rest 25 seconds - 
20 reps - then rest 20 seconds
15 reps - then rest 15 seconds
10 reps - then rest 10 seconds
15 reps - then rest 15 seconds 
20 reps - then rest 20 seconds 
25 reps -then rest 25 seconds 

3. Leg Raises 2 sets 50 reps


----------



## EMH1701

I recently bought a bicycle. Gas prices are rising and I thought maybe it would help if I had one for errand running. I also haven't had a bicycle in years.

I was on it about 10 minutes today, fell over, and decided that was enough for me. (Don't worry I'm fine, only my pride and behind were hurt.) But it took me almost 10 minutes to get the darned thing up three flights of stairs. I have an apartment.

So...does that count as 20 minutes of exercise?


----------



## crayola box

62 min Elliptical and a couple hours spring cleaning..hoping to get back to the pool tomorrow!


----------



## tinkerbell

EMH1701 said:


> I recently bought a bicycle. Gas prices are rising and I thought maybe it would help if I had one for errand running. I also haven't had a bicycle in years.
> 
> I was on it about 10 minutes today, fell over, and decided that was enough for me. (Don't worry I'm fine, only my pride and behind were hurt.) But it took me almost 10 minutes to get the darned thing up three flights of stairs. I have an apartment.
> 
> So...does that count as 20 minutes of exercise?



I think so! 

When I first bought my bike almost 2 years ago, I felt like I was going to die on my first ride - I had to stop a few times along the way, and was sore the next day! It'll get easier. And I'm sorry you fell!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Strength and Endurance.

I noticed it was a bit easier than normal. It went really well. Then I just threw a couple kicks on the heavy bag.


----------



## nettie

EMH1701 said:


> I recently bought a bicycle. Gas prices are rising and I thought maybe it would help if I had one for errand running. I also haven't had a bicycle in years.
> 
> I was on it about 10 minutes today, fell over, and decided that was enough for me. (Don't worry I'm fine, only my pride and behind were hurt.) But it took me almost 10 minutes to get the darned thing up three flights of stairs. I have an apartment.
> 
> So...does that count as 20 minutes of exercise?



Oh, yeah, I think dragging anything up three flights of stairs counts as exercise!

And, I am thrilled to share that today I was FINALLY able to return to my cardio and weight routines at the gym!!! Had to take it easy, of course, but if felt SO GOOD to finally be back on the bike and riding balls out!


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 miles yesterday on the treadmill, 31:21 time. Not bad. It was my 2nd official marathon training run. Today is my first long run of the training program, and its 3 miles. I'm hoping the weather cooperates and I can run outside.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max interval circuit. It went overall all above average. Had my usual extra rest, but had a few times where I kicked it into overdrive.

Then I threw some kicks and clinch knees on the heavy bag. A little shadow boxing too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Sunday- one hour walk in the park

Tried to walk Tuesday but got sick in the car on the way there :doh:
so I walked for one hour on Wednesday night instead.

Three hours housekeeping today- vacuuming, bed changing, cleaning bathrooms, dusting and scrubbing floors.


----------



## tinkerbell

3.2 miles run/walked. 12:14 pace which wasn't bad at all!

Then an hour mt biking on the nearby trails! It was fun! I made it up my hills! 

The sun is finally out!


----------



## tonynyc

*Odds and Ends Type of Workout*

*Grip Training *

1. Grippers 
2. Wrist Roller (using 20lbs)


----------



## Sydney Vicious

so freaking fierce today.
Hefted two full propane tanks all the way up 4 flights of stairs to my apartment, walked back down and took the stairs again with all of my groceries, and I went for a long bike ride with my friends


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Explosive Power Training

Awesomeeeeee workout.


----------



## J34

32mile bicycle ride on Saturday night


----------



## tinkerbell

Ran 2.2 miles 26:42. It was beautiful out! I also cleaned my house!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It got hot today but still managed 50 min of walking outside- some hills


----------



## nettie

Got back on the treadmill today. Managed to get in a mile at more than a snail's pace, so that was good. Also did two 15 minute intervals on the bike. I have so much catching up to do as my walk is a week from Saturday! 

Guess I forgot to post in here that I finally got to lose the walking boot yesterday and got my doctor's approval to start walking longer distances.


----------



## tinkerbell

Rode on the trails today. And made it up a long climb!  Had fun!

Was going to run too, but am feeling too lazy


----------



## EMH1701

Have been walking a lot lately. Trying to get the $500 reward for my company health insurance. They have a # of steps program.

They keep adding extra hoops for us to jump through, it seems. I understand they don't want to pay everyone $500, but what if everyone made every single hoop? What would they do then?


----------



## nettie

Increased my speed on the treadmill and so far, no pain, so I'm going to try to walk a quick two miles tomorrow.

With the beautiful weather we've been having I've been taking my students on walks to a local park, also. Probably about an extra hour each day, and let me tell you some of those kids have loooong strides!


----------



## tonynyc

*Abbreviated workout*

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Plyo. My ipod broke again... So I took some days off to mess with it. I had it partially fixed, so I did the workout before I flew. 

It was pretty rough, but I was still able to increase the number of pushups from last time. It went better than I thought.


----------



## tonynyc

*Gym Workout on Cybex machines *

1. Vertical Bench Press 240# 3X5
2. Vertical Row 240# 2X8
3. Incline Press 180# 2X5
4. Knee Extensions 180# 2X8
5. Tricep Pressdown 160#2X8


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tuesday night: 55 min mall walk

Wed: 30 minute walk outside

Saturday: 55 minutes walking outside

Sunday: 40 minute walk outside with my brother 

Grand Total: 3 Hours


----------



## nettie

2 miles on the treadmill today. A bit distressed at how out of shape I got over the eight weeks off but happy that I've healed enough to complete my charity walk next weekend.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit: Full Body Strength and Conditioning.

The first round always beats my ass (Five minutes of as many sets of 10 hindu squat and five dive bomber pushups) via lactic acid buildup, but the other four weren't so bad. I threw a few kicks on the heavy in on the breaks as well. 

Afterwards I did some more kicking and knees on the bag. I also did a few of Tae Kwon Do kicks just to see if I was still pretty flexible. Still have pretty high axe kicks and crescent kicks. Definitely could still break someone's collarbone.  LOL


----------



## Rojodi

Last week I joined a gym, and after going through their 30 minute "physical evalution", I'm not as bad as I thought. I will NOT follow their "recommendations" of doing 20-30 minutes of resistance training, not for the for seeable future that is. Just going to do cardio: Let's lose 20-30 lbs MORE before we talk about building muscles.

Monday: two walks: 1.75 miles of hills, 1.3 miles of relative flat
Tuesday: 20 minute mall walk
Wednesday: 1.3 miles to Starbucks
Thursday: 25 minute of mall walking and old person dodging
Friday: TORTURED by the fitness gurus at the gym
Saturday: 45 minutes of treadmill, 2 hours of mall walking saying "NO you don't need that" to my wife

I would have been at the gym today, but the heater decided to shit.


----------



## tonynyc

*Abbreviated workout*
1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Explosive Power Training.
Much better than last time, and resistance was increased. Good stuff.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Cardio. It was ok.


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday: 20 minute mall walk, dodging seniors and sweating because the mall refused to lower the thermostat; 28 minutes hill and power walking to and from the market.

Today: 30 minute treadmill, 12 minute walk to the gym


----------



## EMH1701

Went walking today. Got 4740 steps in along with my average 5000. The weather was kinda crappy (it started drizzling on my way back), but I found a new trail that leads to a nearby park that I didn't know was there. So that made up for the rain.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit - Full body strength and conditioning


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 miles - went running in the park!


----------



## tonynyc

*Abbreviated workout*

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps


----------



## AuntHen

Walked over an hour this morning!! Came back all sweaty and bouncy!!


----------



## tinkerbell

5 miles at the park! Under an hour!!  Yay!

59:24, but its still under an hour! That has been my goal for months now


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Strength and Endurance


----------



## activistfatgirl

I've fallen off the wagon lately, but walked for a couple hours today with a friend. My feet are a little sore, heart glad!


----------



## tonynyc

*Abbreviated workout*

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps


----------



## EMH1701

Went walking tonight. The weather was nice, in the 60's. Hard to believe it's supposed to snow this week.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Abdominal Strength and Core Conditioning.

HATE IT. Lol Not really. I just don't like how it reminds me how poor my pontes (Back Bridges) are. I used to be able to do a back bend. :/


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Circuit.
I regressed a little, but no big deal. Just the schedule with rushfit being harsh. My kicks afterwards were good though.


----------



## tinkerbell

Training run - 2.5 miles 29:57.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last week: got in 2 hrs and 50 minutes of walking

Tonight: Got in 70 minutes of walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Explosive power training

I was still sore from yesterday. I wasn't expecting to do very well, but it went fine. The kicks afterwards were meh, but after a little cooling down they were actually great. 
Then I went walking after I did a little third eye meditation.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Plyo
Oh the cardio wrecked me, but I did more pushups than last time.


----------



## tinkerbell

Another training run - 2.5 miles 29:54. I was dying - but I had worn crap shoes all day at work, so my legs were tired, and I've been eating like crap (mmmm cookies, and nachos and candy  ) and when I feed my body crap, I tend to have crap runs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Another training run - 2.5 miles 29:54. I was dying - but I had worn crap shoes all day at work, so my legs were tired, and I've been eating like crap (mmmm cookies, and nachos and candy  ) and when I feed my body crap, I tend to have crap runs.



I have the same issues- have to be good to myself to truly be able to keep up the work/pace. However, kudos to you for still getting out there and giving it a shot. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Abdominal Strength and Conditioning


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks GEF! I'm feeling better today - what I've had to eat so far is soo much better than what I've been eating, and my plans for dinner is a yummy healthy meal too. 

I rode 13.54 miles on my bike today. I rode my bike and wore the hydrapack while my husband ran. He wanted to try running at least 13 miles outside today - which he did. He did awesome. It was fun.


----------



## crayola box

Monday 30 min elliptical, 30 min pool

Wednesday 60 min elliptical

Thursday 60 minutes elliptical

Friday 5 min warm-up jog on treadmill, 30 minutes weight machines, stretches, and lunges, 60 minutes elliptical


----------



## tonynyc

Abbreviated workout

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps
some stretching afterwards


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

65 minute walk outside on a lovely day


I have some good news to share about my health. Three months ago I found out my blood sugar had slipped up into the pre-diabetic zone. I found out this week that with medication, a new eating plan set up for me by a dietitian and upping my walking again has lowered my numbers. I am no longer pre-diabetic 

My improved health has given me my energy back to do the long walks again- and the long walks have helped to improve my health. It's a circle it seems- kind of like karma


----------



## HeavyDuty24

man just had a darn good workout! :happy:

Denise Austin's Bodyglide workout segment,and some added resistance band training.then some bicep curls,and some lunges.feels good. :happy:


----------



## crayola box

GEF- tried to rep you but couldn't, congrats on the improved health


Tonight- 60 min elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minute walk out side today- hit my three hour quota this week


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Explosive Power


----------



## crayola box

yesterday-- 30 min elliptical, 10 minutes treadmill, 20 minutes weights

This morning- 1 hour swimming laps


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday - 4.5 mile bike ride, and a work out DVD.

Today - 2.2 mile run, 25:57, which is like 11:47 or something pace! Yay! I'm getting faster!


----------



## crayola box

today- 60 min elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit - Abdominal Strength and Conditioning.


----------



## bella929

-12:00pm Interval training on the treadmill for 20 min, max speed of 7.0
-1:00pm Rockclimbing for about half an hour
-7:30pm Tennis (singles/doubles) for 2.5 hours

Can't wait to feel that delicious soreness all over tomorrow


----------



## crayola box

ehh half assed it today -27 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Circuit


----------



## tinkerbell

6 mile run today!!  1:16:09


----------



## HeavyDuty24

resistance band training,then back to the bodyglide!


----------



## AuntHen

an hour walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit- Full body strength and conditioning


----------



## ButlerGirl09

A half marathon--All 13.1 miles of it! :happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

ButlerGirl09 said:


> A half marathon--All 13.1 miles of it! :happy:



:bow: Awesome!!! 

I ran/walked 4.5 miles 55:07. Not bad. I got over heated, should have taken something to drink with me!


----------



## tinkerbell

Rode almost 13 miles today on my bike, on our local bike path! Its beautiful out in Michigan today!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushft- The fight conditioning workout. It went really well. There was only one move that confused me a bit. I was working a great pace and was motivated though. I jumped rope a bit afterwards and kicked the bag a bit.


----------



## EMH1701

Did some yoga today. Sunday is fast becoming my yoga day. The rest of the week, I walk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wed- one hour walking inside

Saturday- one hour walking outside

Sunday- one hour walking outside


----------



## HeavyDuty24

resistance band training and bodyglide again,did some kettle bell training too! wanted to do some bag work too but didn't get to but no worries! LOL


----------



## tonynyc

Abbreviated workout

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X10reps
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10reps


----------



## mithrandirjn

Finished Day #42 of P90X, but for today that meant doing the "X-Stretch" DVD, which is just basic stretching, not high impact stuff (basically an off day).

I decided it was too nice outside to pass up going out, so I wound up going for a walk, but then decided to try jogging, which I've never been very good at before (I can walk for hours no problem, but my family has a history of horrible knees). 

For the first time in my life, I jogged something like 2.5 miles and made it to the end without feeling like I was completely out of breath, and could've continued if I really wanted to. That honestly felt very cool.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

more free movement kettle bell training,kettle bells are a wonder. :happy: lol


----------



## crayola box

20 min walk, 6 laps pool...definitely more of a frolic than a serious workout but any activity is better than none...back to the gym tomorrow, I miss those endorphins!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour mall walk Tuesday night

Today- three hours of house cleaning (sweeping, vacuuming, dusting, bed making, mattress flipping, cleaning bathrooms and scrubbing floors down on my hands and knees). Also ten minutes of light strolling around the Folk Art Center later on.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Plyo. I took a few days off since I'm back in the states again. It went a lot better than I thought, but I regressed of course. I hit the thai bag at the 24 hour gym I was at too, but only one round. It waves too much. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My usual one hour walk outside with my brother this morning


----------



## Latte

I swam laps at the Y for 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushft- Abdominal Strength and conditioning.

More of the same. Great, but I still suck at pontes (Back Bridges).


----------



## ButlerGirl09

45 minutes of kickboxing and 2 mile powerwalk. And now I should hit the showers!


----------



## tonynyc

*Tubing*

1. Chest Press 2X10
2. One Arm Shoulder Press 2X10 
3. Upright Rows 2X10 
4. Curls 2X10



You Tube Clip - Sample Chest Expander Routine


----------



## Latte

Bikram class. Kicked my arse.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

One hour of kickboxing boot camp

It was brutal because I could smell someone making bacon during the last 15 minutes of it--Now all I want is to eat some bacon! haha But I'll opt for a smoothie instead.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity - Max Cardio

I think my roommate might want to hit the gym later. If that's the case, then add Rushfit: Strength and Endurance.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Scratch the second workout yesterday.

Rushfit- Full Body Strength and Conditioning


----------



## Jon Blaze

Add the workout today. Although I didn't do all of it because my roommate wanted to try it and I had do sort of personal training since it's really rough for him. Still a good workout though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

finally got a chance to hit the gym.lol had a good workout,did alittle bit of everything.worked out for about 2 hours.i was sore but im getting better now,im going to start training again tommorow.also my Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty shirt came in the mail,it's on now!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I walked two miles at work tonight. Actually I walked more, but every lap is a half mile and walked around the building four times on my break. I'm crazy sore now, so I'll have to do some yoga to stretch everything out before I go to bed.


----------



## tinkerbell

Finally back to exercising!

7.5 miles run/walk 1:41:47 and then 1 hour biking - 1/2 hour on the road/side walk, and 1/2 hour on 2 trails. My legs were dead!

I feel sooo soooo good though!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rushfit - Fight conditioning


----------



## crayola box

Various exercises this past week- elliptical, treadmill, weights, swimming, yoga. Gave the stair master another try too, but I don't think we're going to be buddies.


----------



## tinkerbell

17.26 mile bike ride on the bike path!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Workout video--Basic Training, Ultimate Buns and Thighs, Arm and Shoulder Sculptor, and Washboard Abs. I used hand weights during it all just for a little extra fun!


----------



## Aust99

You are all inspiring me...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit. Lots and lots of sweat.


----------



## crayola box

40 min- elliptical...then hightailed it home to watch RHONJ


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles yesterday - fartlek/interval training/speed work. Whatever its called. It sucked. I hate doing that. Which is probably why I'm so slow. Took my husband with me to keep me going, which was nice.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

30 minutes of PM Yoga for Weight Loss by Susan Deason. Not nearly enough to make me lose weight (she even says that on the DVD), but she adapts the poses brilliantly for those of us who aren't flexible or have fat getting in the way (stupid standing forward bends).


----------



## ButlerGirl09

50 minute kickboxing bootcamp workout video and 10 minutes of my own ab exercises


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday- took a 25 minute walk during my lunch hour

Tuesday night- one hour mall walk- and I pushed myself harder with the headphones on


----------



## tinkerbell

Tuesday night - biked 9.5 miles on the bike path!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Early morning:







Just now:

50 minute kickboxing bootcamp


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monday- took a 25 minute walk during my lunch hour
> 
> Tuesday night- one hour mall walk- and I pushed myself harder with the headphones on



I have to have music on my walks! It makes an hour seem like minutes. I also love after I am warmed up and walk to the beat of the faster, more pumped tunes  The walk and music combined just puts me in my own little world


----------



## crayola box

Thursday- 15 laps in the pool, 60 min. elliptical, 25 minutes weight machines.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i should be going to the gym again saturday,can't wait! :happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

4.5 miles in 52:42. My fastest time ever, I believe, for that distance. I feel really good today!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

More yoga today. Managed my modified version of downward facing dog for as long as the video said without my arms feeling like they were going to collapse. Something must be working for me.


----------



## tinkerbell

4.5 miles yesterday - 53:58, slower than the day before. It was more humid, and I walked a few times.


----------



## tinkerbell

25.8 mile bike ride. And a 1.25 mile walk with the dogs (well I carried Pixie for most of it )


----------



## Mishty

Today I walked almost a mile to the "Rough" trail,hiked (mostly up hill) for almost half a mile along side the river, and swam back an entire mile and a half to the beginning of the river. I'm a bit sore, and my muscles are mad at me, but I feel great. Thinking I'll swim again tomorrow minus the hike, until I get better hiking sandals.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday- 1.5 mile power walk, then it started getting mosquito-ey so went into the gym for 35 min on the elliptical and 30 minutes of weights.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Saturday and today


----------



## Mishty

Just got back from a mile walk along Deseto Falls, and about a 20 minute hike through a creek, now I'm headed to swim a few laps in the city pool. 

Exercise makes me sleep so well.... lol


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One hour walk Saturday and today



same here, except add Sunday too


----------



## crayola box

Got to gym late so- 40 min. elliptical + 10 min. weights


----------



## HeavyDuty24

went to the gym yesterday,worked out for an hour this time.did alittle bit of everything 1 to 2 sets,mixing it all up.did weight training and cardio both.

also i got to work out in the ash grey Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty shirt i ordered,so awesome.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I tried an Asylum workout. 
Insanity - The Asylum (Speed and Agility)


----------



## nettie

Still plugging away at the Pilates, bike, and weights at the gym.

Have had several hour-long walks through local parks this past week, as well, when the weather cooperated.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

im going to try and hit the gym again tommorow!


----------



## tinkerbell

Oh just a little run today.... 9 miles  It was great!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour in the pool


----------



## crayola box

walked 5 miles to CVS, was planning to walk back too but it was HOT!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

went to the gym yesterday! worked out for about 2 hours.did cardio then weight-training.


----------



## crayola box

Today-20 min walking, 25 elliptical, 30 weights.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just walked about 4.5 miles to clear my head.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

whew! went to the gym again earlier today,did alittle of everything.worked out for about 2 hours,the usual.did mostly resistance and alittle bit of cardio thrown in.and did punching bag training for a bit the other day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes walking on Sunday

60 minute walk tonight


----------



## Jon Blaze

Max Interval Circuit, and an 18 mile bike ride with my mom.


----------



## Jah

10 minutes exercise bike, 20 minutes rowing machine, 15 minutes walking. 
Weights and crunches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk on Wednesday night.

Three hours housecleaning on Saturday.

One hour walk today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout
Thai Boxing - 10 two minute rounds


----------



## Jon Blaze

3.3 Mile run. It was ok, but I fell in the middle of it on the concrete. Not fun.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

hit the gym yesterday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk Tuesday night


----------



## tonynyc

*Thursday Routines*

Getting back into my workouts- this was a more of an odds-and-ends type of workout

Bodyweight Exercises

1. Pushups
2. Crunches
3. Leg Raises
4. some stretching


----------



## crayola box

30 minutes weights, 30 minutes elliptical


----------



## tonynyc

Saturday Routine

Getting back into my workouts- this was a more of an odds-and-ends type of workout - gpoing OLD School with some Compound Exercises 

Bodyweight Exercises

1. Stretching (hamstring- hips- shoulders)
2. Crunches
3. Leg Raises
4. Punching and Kicking Drills 


5. Compound Exercise with 40lbs Dumbbell

One Arm Deadlift - One Arm Hammer Curl - One Arm Dumbbell Press
(in one motion) this would constitute 1 rep 
(done with left hand for 10 reps - then right) 

2X 10


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minute walk this morning with my brother- didn't feel well enough to finish the hour


----------



## crayola box

^ Sorry to hear you were not feeling well.

This morning 30 min elliptical, 30 min weights, 20 minutes walking...thinking of heading back to the gym for more tonight.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 45 minute walk this morning with my brother- didn't feel well enough to finish the hour



*F*eel better Greenie... I have to give you REP as well for powering through that workout...

*
Will send Rep to as much of you on this thread as I can - great work everyone
* :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks Tony- I am feeling better now 

Felt well enough to tromp around Salem Mass today. Not sure how long I got in because it was broken up but I'm going to say in the neighborhood of 45 minutes at least.


----------



## crayola box

30 minutes weights, 20 min elliptical, 30 min walk


----------



## tinkerbell

12 miles today. It totally sucked.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday 40 minutes weight 60 min cardio


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum 
Speed and Agility (2x)

Ughhh.. Got servedddd.. 2.5 liters of friggin water. lol

It was kinda fun though. I don't have my equipment yet (Minus a personal jump rope), but I did it as well as I could. Had highs and lows.


----------



## Jah

15 minutes wii fit. 15 minutes exercise bike. Weights and ab crunches.


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 mile run in the park.


----------



## crayola box

1 hour weights, 30 min. elliptical, 15 laps pool...I wish the cardio was less boring so I would do more.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday
Insanity: The Asylum
(Strength)

Today
Insanity: The Asylum
Back to Core (2x)


----------



## Jah

40 minutes of walking.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ok managed to go to the gym again,did my regular routine.went alittle heavier this time,more weight less rep,HIT style.


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 miles Wednesday night at the park. A minute faster than Monday!


----------



## crayola box

Congrats tinkerbell!

tonight- 10 minute warm up on treadmill, 35 min weights, 60 min elliptical


----------



## Jah

Rowing machine 20 minutes. Walking 15 minutes. Weights and crunches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes moving around in the pool. 10 minutes walking.


----------



## crayola box

Saturday- 20 min walking (warm up + cool down), 30 min weights, 45 min elliptical.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jah said:


> Rowing machine 20 minutes. Walking 15 minutes. Weights and crunches.




argh i wish my gym had a rowing machine.:doh:


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> argh i wish my gym had a rowing machine.:doh:









*Time to go 'Old School' ditch the Rowing Machine* :happy: :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*T*oday's workout at the Studio


(40 Lbs) Dumbbell - utilizing One Dumbbell - movement done with right hand then left

1. One Arm Deadlift Clean and Press (Compound Exercise) 10 sets 2 reps

2. One Arm Rows 2X10

3. One Arm Hammer Curls 2X5

4. Stretching


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *Time to go 'Old School' ditch the Rowing Machine* :happy: :bow:




XD i will have to consider that.lol since the gym i go to is alittle smaller then most gyms,it's lacking alot of equipment but it has all the essentials you know that get the job done.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes walking in the mall last night


----------



## tinkerbell

4.5 miles, it was hot, so it was slow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 straight hours of housekeeping- it includes scrubbing floors.


----------



## tinkerbell

10.5 mile bike ride, and then some light swimming at the beach!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday:

Insanity: The Asylum 
Speed and Agility (2x)

Today:
Insanity: The Asylum
Strength (2x)

Served...


----------



## tonynyc

Today's workout at the Studio


(50 Lbs) Dumbbell - utilizing One Dumbbell - movement done with right hand then left

1. One Arm Deadlift Clean and Press (Compound Exercise) 10 sets 2 reps

2. One Arm Rows 2X10

3. One Arm Presses 2X5

4. Stretching
____________


----------



## HeavyDuty24

went to the gym yesterday,did about 1 to 2 sets of everything.good hour workout.:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes mall walking tonight


----------



## crayola box

30 min walking, 30 min elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just PT after the strength day.
Then a rest day.
Today was PT and Asylum Vertical Plyo.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

whew! just came back from the track,walked around it for 2 hours about 8 or so times,feels good.


----------



## tonynyc

Odds and Ends type of workout

Just some forearm work with the wrist roller -


----------



## tonynyc

Old School Workout Today
circa York Barbell Company 1942

Most Exercises used a 50 lbs Dumbbell 

1. Dumbbell Swing 10 reps
2. Alternate Dumbbell Press 10 reps
3. Chest Press with Tubing
4. One Arm Dumbbell Presses 10 res
5. Neck Work (Headstrap) with 30 lbs 
6. Holding 5lbs Dumbbell Overhaed for Toe Touches


----------



## Jon Blaze

Asylum- Speed and agility


----------



## tinkerbell

14 glorious miles on Friday. I seriously had the best run ever. It was perfect and great, and reminded me yet again on why I love running.

I paced around 13:08, I think. I had hoped to be in the high 12's. But I'll take low 13's!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum
Strength (2x)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

should be going to the track again later today.


----------



## tonynyc

Double Posting of Picture from RECENT PIC thread- but, wanted to show some of the stuff that I was using today. 

The heat and humidity in most cities can make one forget about exercising today. I really wasn't in the mood to do any weightlifting - bodyweight exercises or self defense stuff- but, had to do something .... 

Funny thing is that you see all the articles for KettleBells and Indian Clubs - 
just goes back to equipment that was advertised over 100 years ago...

So I decided to go very old school - this is a listing from a Course written by Bob Hoffman (owner of the YORK Barbell Club) circa 1951.


This workout is primairly done with Chest Expanders /Tubing. It's very tough on the shoulders and triceps. I did 2 sets of 10 and could only complete (90%) of the course...

Supplemented my workout with some Power Twister movements for the upper body ...


==================================================

*YORK ADVANCED METHODS*

1.	FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2.	ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3.	FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4.	DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5.	FRONT PRESS
6.	ONE ARM CURL
7.	ONE ARM ROW
8.	PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9.	PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10.	ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11.	TRICEP EXERCISE
12.	BACK PRESS
13.	SHOULDER SPREAD
1.FRONT PULL KNUCKLES OUT. While springs or round elastics can be used in practicing these movements, the flat band type of rubber is well liked by the majority. Extend the expander forward to straight arms, knuckles out, keeping arms straight, extend as far as possible to the side at shoulder height, back to front and continue the movement. Breathe in as the expander is stretched; exhale as the hands come back to center.

2.ARCHERS MOVEMENT. Stand with one hand extended, to the side, the other held as in pulling a bow, pull the back hand to the rear until it is straight. Exercise the other arm in a similar manner.

3.FRONT PULL KNUCKLES IN. Similar to exercise #1 of this course except that knuckles are turned in throughout the movement.

4.DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS. Hold the expander in front of body one hand up, one down, from this position press out to extent the arms. At times reverse the position so that the other hand is up.

5.FRONT PRESS-Hold the hands in front of body at shoulder height, knuckles out, press arms to side.

6.ONE ARM CURL- Thrust one foot through a handle of the expander. From this position practice the curl with knuckles up and with palms up.

7.ONE ARM ROW-From same position as in the preceding exercise, knuckles front, pull to chin as in upright rowing.

8.PULL FROM ABOVE KNUCKLES OUT. Extend arms to full length overhead. Keeping knuckles out arm straight, pull down to shoulder level or below.

9.PULL FROM ABOVE KNUCKLES IN. Similar to the preceding exercise except hands are turned with knuckles in.

10.ONE ARM PRESS. Hold the expander behind back. When right hand is pressing, left hand is held with back of hand against the buttocks. From this position press overhead. Exercise the other arm in turn.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE. The Expander and the lower hand are in the same position as in exercise ten. The elbow of the working arm is held high, the hand extended to the shoulders, knuckles up. The arm is drawn to full length over head as in performing a similar movement with barbell or dumbbells in other courses of this book.
12.BACK PRESS-Considered to be one of the best exercise for developing the arms. Place expander behind your back, with hands in such a position that you can press them to the side.
13. SHOULDER SPREAD- This movement is practiced from the arms extended position of the proceeding exercise. Keeping arms straight, compress shoulders as much as possible, then spread as far as you can, trying to spread your shoulders inches farther. This movement will really broaden your shoulders. If you are under 25 you can expect not only to gain in muscular thickness of the deltoids, a stretching and widening of the shoulder attachments, tendons and ligaments, but an actual growth of the shoulder bones, thus making the shoulders much wider. 

Exercises performed with springs, rubber or elastic have proven their worth over a period of many years. They will produce a magnificent upper body, broad shoulders and back, rounded deep chest and splendid arms. Years ago when the German Weightlifting team who were the worlds champions, visited this country for a contest with our York team, they bought with them heavy rubber cables which they used regularly. Many winners of important physique contests have carried a set of cables with them everywhere they went, used them at every opportunity, and greatly improved their physiques with this form of training John Farbotnik, Mr. America and Mr. Universe winner, started with cables alone, built his first extra 15 pounds of muscle with cables. He carried them with him everywhere and he feels that cables played a very important part in helping him win not only big titles, but special awards of best chest, best back and best arms as well.

*
Did 90% of the course all exercises except number 2, 13. My shoulders and triceps were feeling it  ... 2 set 10 reps*

*Source: Hoffman Bob- YORK ADVANCED METHODS OF ADVANCED TRAINING-COURSE No. 10 CHEST EXPANDER SYSTEM- @1951 YORK BARBELL COMPANY*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> Double Posting of Picture from RECENT PIC thread- but, wanted to show some of the stuff that I was using today.
> 
> The heat and humidity in most cities can make one forget about exercising today. I really wasn't in the mood to do any weightlifting - bodyweight exercises or self defense stuff- but, had to do something ....
> 
> Funny thing is that you see all the articles for KettleBells and Indian Clubs -
> just goes back to equipment that was advertised over 100 years ago...
> 
> So I decided to go very old school - this is a listing from a Course written by Bob Hoffman (owner of the YORK Barbell Club) circa 1951.
> 
> 
> This workout is primairly done with Chest Expanders /Tubing. It's very tough on the shoulders and triceps. I did 2 sets of 10 and could only complete (90%) of the course...
> 
> Supplemented my workout with some Power Twister movements for the upper body ...
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> *YORK ADVANCED METHODS*
> 
> 1.	FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
> 2.	ARCHERS MOVEMENT
> 3.	FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
> 4.	DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
> 5.	FRONT PRESS
> 6.	ONE ARM CURL
> 7.	ONE ARM ROW
> 8.	PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
> 9.	PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
> 10.	ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
> 11.	TRICEP EXERCISE
> 12.	BACK PRESS
> 13.	SHOULDER SPREAD
> 1.FRONT PULL KNUCKLES OUT. While springs or round elastics can be used in practicing these movements, the flat band type of rubber is well liked by the majority. Extend the expander forward to straight arms, knuckles out, keeping arms straight, extend as far as possible to the side at shoulder height, back to front and continue the movement. Breathe in as the expander is stretched; exhale as the hands come back to center.
> 
> 2.ARCHERS MOVEMENT. Stand with one hand extended, to the side, the other held as in pulling a bow, pull the back hand to the rear until it is straight. Exercise the other arm in a similar manner.
> 
> 3.FRONT PULL KNUCKLES IN. Similar to exercise #1 of this course except that knuckles are turned in throughout the movement.
> 
> 4.DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS. Hold the expander in front of body one hand up, one down, from this position press out to extent the arms. At times reverse the position so that the other hand is up.
> 
> 5.FRONT PRESS-Hold the hands in front of body at shoulder height, knuckles out, press arms to side.
> 
> 6.ONE ARM CURL- Thrust one foot through a handle of the expander. From this position practice the curl with knuckles up and with palms up.
> 
> 7.ONE ARM ROW-From same position as in the preceding exercise, knuckles front, pull to chin as in upright rowing.
> 
> 8.PULL FROM ABOVE KNUCKLES OUT. Extend arms to full length overhead. Keeping knuckles out arm straight, pull down to shoulder level or below.
> 
> 9.PULL FROM ABOVE KNUCKLES IN. Similar to the preceding exercise except hands are turned with knuckles in.
> 
> 10.ONE ARM PRESS. Hold the expander behind back. When right hand is pressing, left hand is held with back of hand against the buttocks. From this position press overhead. Exercise the other arm in turn.
> 11. TRICEP EXERCISE. The Expander and the lower hand are in the same position as in exercise ten. The elbow of the working arm is held high, the hand extended to the shoulders, knuckles up. The arm is drawn to full length over head as in performing a similar movement with barbell or dumbbells in other courses of this book.
> 12.BACK PRESS-Considered to be one of the best exercise for developing the arms. Place expander behind your back, with hands in such a position that you can press them to the side.
> 13. SHOULDER SPREAD- This movement is practiced from the arms extended position of the proceeding exercise. Keeping arms straight, compress shoulders as much as possible, then spread as far as you can, trying to spread your shoulders inches farther. This movement will really broaden your shoulders. If you are under 25 you can expect not only to gain in muscular thickness of the deltoids, a stretching and widening of the shoulder attachments, tendons and ligaments, but an actual growth of the shoulder bones, thus making the shoulders much wider.
> 
> Exercises performed with springs, rubber or elastic have proven their worth over a period of many years. They will produce a magnificent upper body, broad shoulders and back, rounded deep chest and splendid arms. Years ago when the German Weightlifting team who were the worlds champions, visited this country for a contest with our York team, they bought with them heavy rubber cables which they used regularly. Many winners of important physique contests have carried a set of cables with them everywhere they went, used them at every opportunity, and greatly improved their physiques with this form of training John Farbotnik, Mr. America and Mr. Universe winner, started with cables alone, built his first extra 15 pounds of muscle with cables. He carried them with him everywhere and he feels that cables played a very important part in helping him win not only big titles, but special awards of best chest, best back and best arms as well.
> 
> *
> Did 90% of the course all exercises except number 2, 13. My shoulders and triceps were feeling it  ... 2 set 10 reps*
> 
> *Source: Hoffman Bob- YORK ADVANCED METHODS OF ADVANCED TRAINING-COURSE No. 10 CHEST EXPANDER SYSTEM- @1951 YORK BARBELL COMPANY*




i agree that the heat can be VERY discouraging.i do vouche for the kettlebell cause it indeed works.


----------



## crayola box

Today- 20 minutes weights, 50 minutes elliptical
Yesterday- 30 minutes weights, 60 min cardio
...and basically the same for the four days before that too


----------



## Jah

20 minutes wii fit, 10 minutes exercise bike, ab crunches.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

just came back from the track.about a 2 hour walk around it,carried hurdle equipment for a couple of laps for added resistance.then about a minute long sprint at the end.:happy: good workout.


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> just came back from the track.about a 2 hour walk around it,carried hurdle equipment for a couple of laps for added resistance.then about a minute long sprint at the end.:happy: good workout.



*S*ounds like a good workout- both 'funcftional' and 'old sschool'




*Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders *

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

*1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 2,11,12,13)*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Day 11- Gameday. A straight up hour long ass kicking on DVD. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *S*ounds like a good workout- both 'funcftional' and 'old sschool'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders *
> 
> YORK ADVANCED METHODS
> 
> 1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
> 2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
> 3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
> 4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
> 5. FRONT PRESS
> 6. ONE ARM CURL
> 7. ONE ARM ROW
> 8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
> 9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
> 10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
> 11. TRICEP EXERCISE
> 12. BACK PRESS
> 13. SHOULDER SPREAD
> 
> *1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 2,11,12,13)*



thanks man! i never have a problem going old-school.i love the old-school Rocky 4 type training.now THAT'S how it's done.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> thanks man! i never have a problem going old-school.i love the old-school Rocky 4 type training.now THAT'S how it's done.:bow:



*T*hose were great videos....

Rocky Balboa - Training Clip


----------



## Jah

20 minutes wii fit, 10 minutes exercise bike, ab crunches.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *T*hose were great videos....
> 
> Rocky Balboa - Training Clip




haha yes they were! to be honest i watch all of the Rocky training clips from each movie like once a day.very inspirational and the music just makes it even more inspiring.i like the Rocky 4 training the most.all of them were great though


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

50 minute walk Wednesday night


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum (Strength)

I decided to skip the second round to try out my isokinator. It came in the mail today. 






It hurts so good. lol


----------



## Jah

Rowing machine 20 minutes, walking 15 minutes, weights.


----------



## tinkerbell

5 mile run on Friday, and am going for a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Exercise bike for 20 minutes last night. Hope to make it to 30 tonight!


----------



## Jah

20 minutes rowing machine, 15 minutes walking, weights.


----------



## crayola box

60 minutes elliptical, 30 minutes weights


----------



## Jon Blaze

Asylum- Speed and agility

Plus some isokinator work.


----------



## tonynyc

*Odds and Ends type of workout*

Flexbar for some exercises


----------



## tonynyc

Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS - "Chest Expander" 

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.

Exercises 1-10 1 set 15 reps

11. Bodyweight Exercise 'Squats' 

1 set 20 reps


----------



## supersizebbw

moved to a new place 3 weeks ago which is about a 15-20min walk to the station, and have noticed i'm breathing abit easier just by doing the little extra walking everyday. 

there's a park nearby that i'm hoping i can start walking to daily, also hoping i can start swimming once again which i used to love when i was a kid but have long since shyed away from.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

30 minutes on the recumbent bike.


----------



## tonynyc

Hot- sweaty and tired from work-but, manaqed to fit in a quick workout



(50 Lbs) Dumbbell - utilizing One Dumbbell - movement done with right hand then left

1. One Arm Deadlift Clean and Press (Compound Exercise) 10 sets 2 reps

2. One Arm Rows 2X10


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum 
Strength
And a Isokinator routine after. Sore.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Before I turned 50, I did a lot of wood cutting and splitting (chainsaw and axe - none of that fancy hydraulic stuff) - 2 to 4 farmer cords a year. Additionally, I biked, hiked, did a lot of work on our house, kept up an engineering career and raised two fine sons (with the aid of my wife, of course.) After that age, these activities were no longer an option, so I switched to the gym. That was nearly 2 1/2 decades ago.

I've kept up the gym work, modifying it a bit as time went on and I grew older. Up to last year, my routine was as follows:
. 1/2 hr. on treadmill (level, walking)
. Three lower body exercises
. Four arm and shoulder exercises.

As I near 74 years of age, I find it better to split these up a bit. I still start each session with the treadmill, but do upper body one day and lower body two days later, alternating every two days (if I get there that often.)

When I was chopping wood, I had very strong arms and hands. My hands and grip are still rather phenomenal. However, I ripped the distal biceps tendon off the bone about 6 years ago and messed up my right rotator cuff three years ago. Neither was repairable. Therefore, I have had to reduce my upper body loads, but still do a better job than most.

Now, let's elaborate a bit.

Today was a lower body day.

I started with the treadmill, level, walking only (I never run), starting at 3.4 mph and working my way up in 3 minute increments, finishing with 3 minutes at 5.0 mph. That's a pretty quick walk, folks!

Then the following:

Leg press - 8 sets, 14 reps to 1 rep, increasing load:
14 reps @ 200 lb.
12 reps @ 240 lb.
10 reps @ 280 lb.
and so on,
2 reps at 440 lb.
1 rep at 480 lb.
and today, 1 rep at 500 lb., the stack limit.
(Note: this is a straight vertical lift, not a slant lift.)

Leg extension and leg curl. I use the same pattern of reps and loads for both.
Leg extension
12 reps @ 80 lb.
10 reps @ 100 lb.
8 reps @ 120 lb.
6 reps @ 140 lb.
4 reps @ 160 lb. 

Leg curl
12 reps @ 80 lb.
10 reps @ 100 lb.
8 reps @ 120 lb.
6 reps @ 140 lb.
4 reps @ 160 lb.

Then after supper, Mrs Ho Ho and I did a ten mile bike ride to the coffee shop for a bit of ice cream and conversation.

I'll describe an upper body day next time.

By the way, I'm about 5'8" and 172 lb. And I still have a bit of round tummy, just like Ho Tai, for my wife to cuddle.


----------



## tonynyc

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Before I turned 50, I did a lot of wood cutting and splitting (chainsaw and axe - none of that fancy hydraulic stuff) - 2 to 4 farmer cords a year. Additionally, I biked, hiked, did a lot of work on our house, kept up an engineering career and raised two fine sons (with the aid of my wife, of course.) After that age, these activities were no longer an option, so I switched to the gym. That was nearly 2 1/2 decades ago.
> 
> I've kept up the gym work, modifying it a bit as time went on and I grew older. Up to last year, my routine was as follows:
> . 1/2 hr. on treadmill (level, walking)
> . Three lower body exercises
> . Four arm and shoulder exercises.
> 
> As I near 74 years of age, I find it better to split these up a bit. I still start each session with the treadmill, but do upper body one day and lower body two days later, alternating every two days (if I get there that often.)
> 
> When I was chopping wood, I had very strong arms and hands. My hands and grip are still rather phenomenal. However, I ripped the distal biceps tendon off the bone about 6 years ago and messed up my right rotator cuff three years ago. Neither was repairable. Therefore, I have had to reduce my upper body loads, but still do a better job than most.
> 
> Now, let's elaborate a bit.
> 
> Today was a lower body day.
> 
> I started with the treadmill, level, walking only (I never run), starting at 3.4 mph and working my way up in 3 minute increments, finishing with 3 minutes at 5.0 mph. That's a pretty quick walk, folks!
> 
> Then the following:
> 
> Leg press - 8 sets, 14 reps to 1 rep, increasing load:
> 14 reps @ 200 lb.
> 12 reps @ 240 lb.
> 10 reps @ 280 lb.
> and so on,
> 2 reps at 440 lb.
> 1 rep at 480 lb.
> and today, 1 rep at 500 lb., the stack limit.
> (Note: this is a straight vertical lift, not a slant lift.)
> 
> Leg extension and leg curl. I use the same pattern of reps and loads for both.
> Leg extension
> 12 reps @ 80 lb.
> 10 reps @ 100 lb.
> 8 reps @ 120 lb.
> 6 reps @ 140 lb.
> 4 reps @ 160 lb.
> 
> Leg curl
> 12 reps @ 80 lb.
> 10 reps @ 100 lb.
> 8 reps @ 120 lb.
> 6 reps @ 140 lb.
> 4 reps @ 160 lb.
> 
> Then after supper, Mrs Ho Ho and I did a ten mile bike ride to the coffee shop for a bit of ice cream and conversation.
> 
> I'll describe an upper body day next time.
> 
> By the way, I'm about 5'8" and 172 lb. And I still have a bit of round tummy, just like Ho Tai, for my wife to cuddle.



*Ho Ho Tai* not only can you stick you head into the door of this great thread- you might as well break the door down ... what you write is very inspirational... it's about making the exercise work for you... Now do you enjoy doing work with machines, free weights 'barbells' or dumbbells? .... :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


*
Below is a Wall Chart "YORK BARBELLand DUMBBELL SYSTEM OF TRAINING" circa 1930s - some of the stuff is old school ;but, still works today 
*


----------



## crayola box

Same Ole...45 min elliptical, 30 min weight machines.


----------



## crayola box

30 min. weights, 65 min. elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- The Asylum
(Game Day)
Plus some isokinator work.


----------



## crayola box

25 minutes weights, 60 minutes elliptical


----------



## tonynyc

Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. NECK WORK 
13. GRIP WORK 

1 set 15 reps (chest expander used for exercises 1-12)


----------



## tonynyc

no workout today - just stretching....


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum
Vertical Plyo
Isokinator Work
Bas Rutten MMA workout- Thai Boxing (Three two minute rounds)


----------



## tonynyc

*Saturday's Workout*

One Dumbbell 


1. Compound Movement ( Deadlift -Clean Press) 45lb Dumbbell 4X 2 reps
2 Compound Movement ( Deadlift -Clean Press) 60lb Dumbbell 4X 2 reps 

movement with left then right hand


*Monday's workout - with the Chest Expanders *

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 2,11,12,13)



*Tuesday another Old School Workout Today*
circa York Barbell Company 1942

Most Exercises used a 50 lbs Dumbbell 

1. Dumbbell Swing 10 reps
2. Alternate Dumbbell Press 15 reps
3. Chest Press with Tubing
4. One Arm Dumbbell Presses 12 reps
5. Dumbbell Shrugs 15 reps 
6. Grip Work


----------



## HeavyDuty24

went to the gym about a day ago,2 hour workout did alittle bit of everything.will probably go again today


----------



## Leesa

One hour of water pilates. :bow:
OH my poor ABS!


----------



## tonynyc

*Wednesday Workout*

Odds and Ends day

Grip work for forearms
Neck exercises


----------



## crayola box

Thursday- 20 min treadmill, 20 min weights, 30 min elliptical

Friday- 20 min elliptical, 20 minutes weights, 40 min treadmill.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

50 minute mall walk Tuesday night

30 minutes around a craft festival yesterday- I was sweating like a pig and could hardly see even in "cooler temperatures this week" :doh:


----------



## mybluice

I committed to walking 6 nights a week 3 weeks ago with my friend. The first two weeks we walked together mostly around a park a little over 1 mile in less than 30 minutes each time. Last week I was in Nova Scotia even though I didn't walk the distance we were walking the town I was in was all hills, so no matter which way I went I would eventually have to climb a hill to get back to my hotel. Back home and we walked again tonight....it felt good to get out there and walk again.


----------



## crayola box

Tonight- 20 min weights, 30 min treadmill, 20 min elliptical, crunches w/ ball


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout- Thai Boxing (10 two minute rounds)


----------



## crayola box

Tuesday- 20 min weights, 30 min treadmill, 20 min elliptical

Friday- 30 min weights, 30 min treadmill, 20 min elliptical, stretches


----------



## crayola box

Today: 20 minutes weights, 30 min treadmill, 30 minutes elliptical, 10 minutes easy stretches (this video), 10 minutes core exercises with swiss ball.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The asylum (Speed and Agility)


----------



## crayola box

Sunday- 20 min weights, 25 min treadmill, 25 minutes elliptical


----------



## tonynyc

Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
11. NECK WORK 
12. GRIP WORK 

1 set 10 reps (chest expander used for exercises 1-11)


----------



## crayola box

30 minutes weights, 25 min treadmill...then cut workout short b/c gym was packed and all the cardio machines were taken.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two mile run and calisthenics


----------



## nettie

45 minutes on the bike and full circuit of weights today after being gone for three weeks. Oy.


----------



## tonynyc

East Coast Earthquake - had to go down 28 flights of steps - that was my cardio workout for the day


----------



## crayola box

Thursday- 40 min elliptical, 20 min treadmill, crunches


----------



## LovelyLiz

I don't usually post my daily exercise, but I wanted to tonight just because after a long day of work (at 2 different jobs today!) and then a bunch of chores, I was really tired but also knew that my mental health needed to get out and go for a walk. So around 11:45pm I went for a 40 minute walk. It was so needed, and I feel good. So this is my way of patting myself on the back for doing something good for myself, even if it wasn't until almost midnight!


----------



## tinkerbell

6 miles in 1:17:24 this morning. I was hoping for about 5 mins faster, but I've been battling knee pain.

The marathon is 62 days away. Yikes!


----------



## Mishty

I swam solid for almost an our yesterday, then almost fours of ATVing, man oh man, sore arms bad today and I am going to Zumba classes this week, and if it all works out and the center I like to frequent was serious, I might behelping on the side with bigger and older people showing them how to do our yoga and dances for bigger and less able body types. I'm not great, or even good at yoga but I love the relaxing feeling I get, and sometimes people are scared they can't do the poses, but I have really been trying to encourage some of the bigger teens to give it a try. Wish I could just find someone to teach a fat yoga class. lol


----------



## crayola box

35 minutes weights, 20 min. treadmill, 25 min elliptical


----------



## HDANGEL15

I just got the KETTLEBELL GODDESS workout DVD from Dragondoor...as recommended by fellow DIMMER

today I did it for my first time...with 15# kettlebell....30 minutes was how long it took....worked up a nice sweat...but nothing ilke the 60 minute bootcamp I did on Saturday 9am

Stretch
Military Press
Front Squats
Lat Pulls
Dead Lifts
Clean + press
Snatches
Ab Power Breathing
Stretch....

good all over body workout for 1st workout on my own 

so nice when you don;t have to go to work til 10:30!!! woohoo


----------



## tonynyc

Monday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 2,11,12,13)


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> I just got the KETTLEBELL GODDESS workout DVD from Dragondoor...as recommended by fellow DIMMER
> 
> today I did it for my first time...with 15# kettlebell....30 minutes was how long it took....worked up a nice sweat...but nothing ilke the 60 minute bootcamp I did on Saturday 9am
> 
> Stretch
> Military Press
> Front Squats
> Lat Pulls
> Dead Lifts
> Clean + press
> Snatches
> Ab Power Breathing
> Stretch....
> 
> good all over body workout for 1st workout on my own
> 
> so nice when you don;t have to go to work til 10:30!!! woohoo



You'll have to take a picture of the kettlebells - sounds like you got aq great workout


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout - Thai boxing Five two minute rounds.

I did it while wearing my mass suit for the first time:







(Is not an accurate representation of Jon Blaze lol)

I'm freaking drenched. lol


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Bas Rutten's MMA workout - Thai boxing Five two minute rounds.
> 
> I did it while wearing my mass suit for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is not an accurate representation of Jon Blaze lol)
> 
> I'm freaking drenched. lol



*J*on - interesting suit- how much tension on each of the bands and it this similar to some of the products offered by LifeLine Gym


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *J*on - interesting suit- how much tension on each of the bands and it this similar to some of the products offered by LifeLine Gym




Well lifeline used to have a power sports trainer:





I had one, but gave it to someone. Now they don't offer it.

I did a similar drill with the power sports trainer, and this I would say is probably twice as hard. I was struggling just to keep balance and keep my shoulders high. The crazy thing is I was only at about 1/3 highest resistance. The red bands are the hardest, and there are two straps per body part (Legs, elbows, knees, arms). I only have one for each of those parts, and it is hard enough. I'm going to like growing into this.


----------



## tinkerbell

1.4 crappy miles. Stupid knee.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and Agility with my mass suit on. An ass kicking affair. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

At least one hour worth of walking around the Riverbanks Zoo and Gardens. Hot but very nice.


----------



## mithrandirjn

Since P90X, I've taken to running a lot more than I ever have, and I'm now doing it for a full hour at a time, which has usually translated to approximately six miles. I don't really use hilly terrain or anything, mostly asphalt roads.


----------



## tinkerbell

two slooooooow miles on the treadmill.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum
Vertical Plyo with my mass suit. Ass kicking sweaty affair. lol


----------



## tonynyc

Monday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 4,11,12,13)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum
Speed and Agility with mass suit and some shadowboxing throw in here and there.


----------



## crayola box

Hadn't been to the gym in 8 days and went tonight, and my body reacted like I hadn't been in 10 years, I was sweating buckets and forcing myself to finish after just 20 minutes of cardio. Hopefully tomorrow my brain and legs get with the program!

Anyway tonight I did:
35 minutes weights
5 min. treadmill warm up
20 min. elliptical
15 min. brisk walk home from gym.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes walking in the mall last Wednesday night


----------



## bettylulu

40 minutes yoga. 

I'm just getting back into it the last two weeks and I don't know why I ever stopped in the first place. It tones me up so fast. Already my waist is showing more definition and I am sleeping better.


----------



## tinkerbell

3.2 miles outside. I think I'm screwed for this race


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Vertical plyo


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles. No real knee pain, but I was going pretty slow. Took a couple of walking breaks too.


----------



## bettylulu

DH and I at the batting cages for about 40ish minutes and 40 minutes yoga.


----------



## Tracyarts

Water aerobics - 30 minutes. 

Tracy


----------



## KHayes666

20 minutes on the heavy bag, I really need to get me speed bag gloves. I could use the hand speed.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout
Five two minute rounds (Thai boxing with mass suit on)


----------



## tonynyc

*Studio Workout*

(60 Lbs) Dumbbell - utilizing One Dumbbell - movement done with right hand then left

1. One Arm Deadlift Clean and Press (Compound Exercise) 4 sets 2 reps

2. One Arm Rows 2X10

3. self defense techniques
__________________


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity: The Asylum (Back to core) with some shadowboxing here and there.


----------



## Jes

I just made the elliptical machine MY BITCH.


----------



## crayola box

30 minutes weights, 30 minutes elliptical


----------



## KHayes666

3 sets of pushups and 20 minutes of shadow boxing. Best I could do when I'm broke and can't afford to go to a real gym today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum- Strength
Then some isokinator work.


----------



## J34

Question- how do you stay on track and motivated to exercise? At one point point I was doing well, and then I fell of the wagon 2 weeks later. Any advice?


----------



## Jes

J34 said:


> Question- how do you stay on track and motivated to exercise? At one point point I was doing well, and then I fell of the wagon 2 weeks later. Any advice?



I didn't join a gym 'til I knew I was ready to stick with it. I'm pretty good at forcing myself to do certain things, though I've never grown to like it. That's something it's sometimes hard to remember or learn: you don't have to enjoy something to keep doing it. 

At this point, all of the above is still true, but my health insurance also gives me $150/year to go to a gym 10x/month and since my gym is only $300/year so it works out well! But I'm reimbursed, so I need to make sure I check in that 120 times, so that's good motivation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

J34 said:


> Question- how do you stay on track and motivated to exercise? At one point point I was doing well, and then I fell of the wagon 2 weeks later. Any advice?



Motivators for me:

Health issues- I definitely see a big difference in the test results at my doctor's office when I exercise regularly.

Mobility- _everything_ I do physically is easier when I exercise regularly. 

Pretty days outside and searching new neighborhoods or parks is a motivator- as in I make finding pleasant new places to walk kind of a hobby. 

I walk with my brother one day on the weekend. That is our ritual/time together. 

Sex is easier/much better when I exercise regularly- goes back to that mobility thing I just mentioned 

All I do is walk mostly- occasional swimming during the summer time. 


I cleaned house three hours yesterday and then spent at least an hour walking around the county fair with my children.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum- Speed and agility. I jumped rope a little extra too.


----------



## Jah

I haven't been able to exercise for ages because of being sick but today I started it again.
15 minutes of walking.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I started working with a new trainer doing an hour *BOOTCAMP* 2x this week, and yesterday did PHSYIQUE 57 with my boss.....all good, and I liked what GEF said about exercise and mobility, that's true and also...it just kicks in the endomorphins and MAKES YOU FEEL POSITIVE + HAPPIER + like you accomplished something EVERY DAMN TIME...so it's like dessert for the soul*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Trying to get back on the exercise bandwagon after falling off and into my couch (again). Current strategy of leaving my car behind is helping a lot! Walked around 3 miles today and lots of standing and walking all week. Hate getting (more) out of shape and having it all hurt. booooo


----------



## KHayes666

activistfatgirl said:


> Trying to get back on the exercise bandwagon after falling off and into my couch (again). Current strategy of leaving my car behind is helping a lot! Walked around 3 miles today and lots of standing and walking all week. Hate getting (more) out of shape and having it all hurt. booooo



That's a good idea. If there's somewhere you can go close, walk instead of drive. It may hurt at first but eventually you get used to it (if you don't have chronic problems that is)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum:
Vertical Plyo
Some extra jumping rope
Two two minute rounds of Thai boxing (Mass suit on)
Three rounds of jumping rope
One round without mass suit
And 20 torture hhhweel (Ab wheel) rollouts.


----------



## Jah

15 minutes rowing machine, crunches.


----------



## crayola box

yesterday 35 min weights, 45 min cardio


----------



## Jon Blaze

Three mile run, and a mile walk.


----------



## Jah

15 minutes wii fit. Weights.


----------



## tonynyc

Some stretching with tubing
70 pushups (2 sets of 35)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum- Game Day


----------



## J34

So I got back on the wagon again Ilike to ride my bike since I like seeing things and its a bit cathartic for me, instead of the in home exercise in a cramped space. So last night I rode for 16 miles and I rode 20 miles on Tuesday :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas rutten's mma workout - Four two minute rounds (Thai boxing) with mass suit on. Two more without. Pouring sweat. lol


----------



## KHayes666

Wednesday night while battling the flu I ran wind sprints around the warehouse at work. Guess I'm ok lol


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm not going to do the Marine Corps Marathon this year. My knee is just not allowing me to get in the running I needed to be prepared.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Half hour walking today


----------



## crayola box

15 minutes weights, 45 min cardio


----------



## Jah

15 minutes walking. Weights.


----------



## mimosa

I have been working out for about a few months now. It feels good. I have my good and bad days. Today I only did about 18 minutes. There are days I can do an hour of yoga or 45 minutes on my bike. Keep up the good work everyone. The key is not to give up. 


I found this DVD to be very helpful: 

http://www.amazon.com/HeavyWeight-Yoga-Change-Image/dp/B002LCKPM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317068039&sr=8-1

:bounce:


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles, 26:22. Decent time, and no knee pain! Yay!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Three mile run. Sucked. Can't run in the cold worth a shit.


----------



## tonynyc

Odds and Ends workout 
Some Grip work


----------



## tonynyc

Thursday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 2,6,11,12,13)

Some Grip Work


----------



## nettie

I have another friend who wants to do the private Pilates session with me so I'm increasing them to twice a week. Once with the friend who studied ballet for years and once with the friend who is in really good shape. Both are much younger than I.

One session yesterday, one tomorrow.

Oy, am I gonna hurt trying to keep up with them!


----------



## tonynyc

Saturday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 11,12,13)

Some Grip Work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes walking in the mall today- after a good meander around the super Walmart so I'm claiming an hour


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 mile run yesterday, it was good! 25:54


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum (Speed and Agility)

Mile Run (Mass suit on)
Two mile walk (Mass suit off)


----------



## crayola box

35 min weights, 35 min elliptical, 25 min walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum - Strength (Mass suit through the first half)
Some isokinator work afterwards.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just a few ab rollouts for some core work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking downtown with my little girls yesterday morning


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum- Vertical plyo


----------



## tonynyc

Saturday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 6,11,13)


----------



## crayola box

45 min. swimming, 20 min elliptical, 20 min walk, 15 min weights.


----------



## nettie

Doing twice weekly hour-long sessions on the Pilates Reformer beds is kicking my behind, but I'm hanging in there. Also still doing cardio 4-5 days a week, weights about 3 days a week.


----------



## crayola box

Thursday- 45 minutes walk/run/elliptical, 30 minutes lower body strength training, 10 minute stretch video


----------



## tonynyc

Friday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 7,13)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minutes of walking today


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

Sunday - day 1
Its been ages since I've done any exercise (stacking shelves does not count) so ithought i'd start with callinetics. 
warm up; nice and familer
stomach stuff; i forgot that this makes me feel sick... onwards
legs standing; well inspight of the lightheadedness i get now i still don't need a barre for balence
hips; when did they start clicking?
stretches; ooooh well thats not so good
pelvis; tired now; fall alseep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes of fast walking
15 minutes of strolling


----------



## Jon Blaze

insanity the asylum (Speed and agility) with a ten pound shirt on. 
Some extra shadowboxing and I jumped rope a bit.


----------



## crayola box

Sunday- 30 minutes weights, 17 min treadmill (1 mile), 12 minutes elliptical, 30 minute walk.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum - Strength
10 pound shirt
Isokinator work afterwards.


----------



## crayola box

Monday- swam 35 laps


----------



## LesyaTaya

I think swimming is the best. And, of course, NO DIETS!!!!:eat1:

Swimming is the pleasure for me. If you don't lose weight at least you will get pleasure.


----------



## yoopergirl

After a couple months of hiatus, I resumed water aerobics today, and got 45 minutes in this morning.

It felt good to be back in the pool. I think my biggest obstacle will be the time issue - I opted for a 5:30 am class rather than my former 6 p.m. class, and I am NOT a morning person. But it did feel good to have that workout in before heading to the office, rather than dreading heading to the Y after work.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just 75 rollouts.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 7,11,12,13)
* increased tension to 7 bands
__________________


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

tonynyc said:


> Tuesday's workout - with the Chest Expanders
> 
> YORK ADVANCED METHODS
> 
> 1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
> 2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
> 3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
> 4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
> 5. FRONT PRESS
> 6. ONE ARM CURL
> 7. ONE ARM ROW
> 8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
> 9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
> 10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
> 11. TRICEP EXERCISE
> 12. BACK PRESS
> 13. SHOULDER SPREAD
> 
> 1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 7,11,12,13)
> * increased tension to 7 bands
> __________________



Tony - if we should ever meet and you offer to shake hands, will you forgive me if I decline? I can still crush walnuts bare-handed, but not those gold thingies you're holding in your profile.


----------



## tonynyc

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Tony - if we should ever meet and you offer to shake hands, will you forgive me if I decline? I can still crush walnuts bare-handed, but not those gold thingies you're holding in your profile.



*That is impressive hand strength as well ... I think I'll have to get my grip in order as you may give me a hearty handshake...

but, the chest expanders definitely working it slow as tremendous stress placed on the shoulders - also if one were doing grip training you limit that to maybe 2-3 times a week no more - so the body can recuperate and for me it's just training smarter and listening to how I feel....*


----------



## crayola box

40 laps in the pool


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just some isokinator work.


----------



## yoopergirl

45 minutes of water aerobics


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

How about four hours of moving furniture, vacuuming, and pushing around a carpet shampooer that is like a Sherman tank with handles? Trying to get a lot done before Mrs Ho Ho got back from Europe. Did it too, even with a ripped rotator cuff. 

She was very happy with the result, with the painting and redecorating, with the cleaning, and with being back in each other's arms. She also brought back about 30 lb. of Belgian chocolate, some outside (gifts) and some inside (a gift to me!)

Ah, life is good!


----------



## tonynyc

Ho Ho Tai said:


> How about four hours of moving furniture, vacuuming, and pushing around a carpet shampooer that is like a Sherman tank with handles? Trying to get a lot done before Mrs Ho Ho got back from Europe. Did it too, even with a ripped rotator cuff.
> 
> She was very happy with the result, with the painting and redecorating, with the cleaning, and with being back in each other's arms. She also brought back about 30 lb. of Belgian chocolate, some outside (gifts) and some inside (a gift to me!)
> 
> Ah, life is good!



*D*efinitely a workout for sure... Check out Dave Draper's Blog

That is a heck of a feat considering the rotator cuff injury. As far as the "functional" benefits of doing that type of workout .. it certainly test every muscle in your fiber


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hi Folks -

This was just posted in the 'Show Yourself doing something' thread, but works here too. Rock Hill is a pretty good hike for an old fella and his lovely BBW wife. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1798938&postcount=1500


----------



## tonynyc

Friday's workout - with the Chest Expanders 

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 15 reps (skipped exercise 1,4,6,13)
*increased tension to 8 bands...(80lbs) pull








*
Posted a pic on another forum-but here are the Fabled Cables each green strand has a 10lbs pull - heck of a functional workout for Strength Enthusiast- Martial Artist- Arm Wrestlers- Weightlifters...
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum (Game day)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

2 hrs and 45 minutes of house cleaning

20 minutes of strolling


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum (strength) 
Isokinator work after.


----------



## yoopergirl

Another 45 minute water aerobics class (yesterday evening)


----------



## KHayes666

yoopergirl said:


> Another 45 minute water aerobics class (yesterday evening)



Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum (Speed and agility)


----------



## yoopergirl

KHayes666 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it



Except for the pool being a bit more crowded than I'm comfortable with (15-20 as opposed to the 3-4 of us who were in the morning class that was canceled due to low enrollment) I like it very much, thank you.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum- (vertical plyo)


----------



## yoopergirl

I'm pretty sure you can guess.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Practice fitness test.
Max Pushups, Max situps, and a fail run because it was 41 freaking degrees outside. I hate hate hate hate running in the cold.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I went to my first Jeet Kune Do class.

Then Insanity - The Asylum (Game Day)


----------



## LillyBBBW

Has anyone ever tried one of those whole body vibration machines?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

LillyBBBW said:


> Has anyone ever tried one of those whole body vibration machines?



I think you are referring to my pick-up truck?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum - Speed and Agility. Mass suit on for the first half.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

After putting off joining a gym for a long time now (multiple reasons, with people in general and having to leave the house to get there being on top), I finally went for broke and bought an elliptical trainer so I could exercise at home. I've gained enough weight being sedentary that I'm finally sick of it and ready to do something about it!

After discovering how woefully out of shape I am, I scaled back my initial plans for two 15-minute sessions a day to a single 20-minute session a day, until I get my endurance up. I generally want to slim down and tone my legs, midsection, and upper arms. I do not currently have plans to strength train, though I may start including some resistive strength exercises, again, once my endurance reaches useful levels.

I pulled a 20 minute session last night, and again tonight. I could probably have pushed a bit longer tonight - once you settle into a good rhythm you feel like you could go forever - but I know better than to go too far too soon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Has anyone ever tried one of those whole body vibration machines?



Never heard of it- what is it supposed to do?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Never heard of it- what is it supposed to do?



http://youtu.be/YhBKulu8HBU

It's a machine that was developed to help astronauts regain strength in their muscles faster after being exposed to zero gravity long term. It's being used in rehab places for people with MS and injuries. Many sports clubs and celebrities are adopting them as a means to vamp up already vigorous workouts but there are mixed reviews about that. Some say it helps others say it doesn't do anything. Just wondered if anyone here has tried it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and Agility (Mass Suit on)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum - Strength
Soon to follow up with some isokinator work.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Back to Core


----------



## Leesa

Water aerobics for 45 minutes. :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum - Vertical Plyo (Mass suit on)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Had to skip the last few days, right ankle's been acting up something fierce. I'm on my feet too much during the day so it hasn't really had much chance to heal up either...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and Agility


----------



## nettie

New weekly routine:
Mondays, yoga and 60 minutes cardio
Tuesdays, Pilates and 30 minutes cardio
Wednesdays, 60 minutes cardio and weights
Thursdays, Pilates and 30 minutes cardio
Fridays, 60 minutes cardio and weights


----------



## tinkerbell

Half hour on the treadmill. 2.244 miles or something. Slow, but good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Vertical Plyo (Mass suit on). Soon to do some isokinator work as well.


----------



## tonynyc

tonynyc said:


> *H*indu Pushups
> 
> This type of body-weight exercise was also performed by the immortal Bruce Lee. This pushup is also used in many martial arts and is closely related to the dive bomber pushup used in military training camps. Here is how to do them:
> 
> Start the Hindu pushup with your legs wide apart, your hands planted on the ground and your midsection raised high into the air so that your body forms an inverted V. Make sure to keep your head down so you dont strain your neck.
> 
> Swoop down nearly touching your nose then chin then chest. Swoop down from the starting position in a controlled and paced way. The descent places lots of tension on your arms and upper chest so you might be tempted to just fall into the descent. Despite this, you should maintain control so that you end up in the down position with your back straight. From here, swing forward so that you arch your back and look up to the ceiling.
> 
> Push back up to the start position. To do this you keep your arms straight and bend your back to get to the starting position.
> 
> Aim for sets of 12 or 15 reps and increase the number as you improve.



*G*etting back into the swing of things... reposting an 'earlier' post about the Hindu Pushup. A great all-around upper body workout...

Just did one exercise this morning...

*Hindu Pushups*
1 set 25 reps


----------



## LillyBBBW

tonynyc said:


> *G*etting back into the swing of things... reposting an 'earlier' post about the Hindu Pushup. A great all-around upper body workout...
> 
> Just did one exercise this morning...
> 
> *Hindu Pushups*
> 1 set 25 reps



It's also called a Sun Salutation in the yoga practice.

http://youtu.be/bEUlk1VPhTc


----------



## tonynyc

LillyBBBW said:


> It's also called a Sun Salutation in the yoga practice.
> 
> http://youtu.be/bEUlk1VPhTc



Thanks for the heads up Lilly - now I notice in the video that the practioner just does the one stretch as opposed to doing 'reps' with the pushup variation....


----------



## LillyBBBW

tonynyc said:


> Thanks for the heads up Lilly - now I notice in the video that the practioner just does the one stretch as opposed to doing 'reps' with the pushup variation....



I've seen this move done in yoga several different ways. The instructor I follow isn't on youtube for copywrite reasons but the way she does it is similar to what you describe. This woman's moves are very similar except my instructor glides right into the cobra stretch from the downward dog position without getting on her knees. It's more like a pushup and avoids that whole messyness of having to be on one's knees, something I've been insturcted not to do. Other moves are done in between but each move always ends with downward dog gliding into the cobra stretch as you described.

ETA: This is the lady I'm following. I am by no means consistent with it and still using a stretch strap but I do like it.

http://youtu.be/v_wjoli327w


----------



## tinkerbell

yesterday - 4.5 miles outside on my bike!


----------



## mithrandirjn

Got back into P90X for a second go-round, just about to begin week 4 (day 22). Feels pretty good; it's one of those deals where other people see the results you apparently get, but I'm starting to appreciate it a bit more personally.


----------



## Tracyarts

45 minutes water jogging. First day at the new fitness center, and it worked out perfectly! 

Tracy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and Agility


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> 45 minutes water jogging. First day at the new fitness center, and it worked out perfectly!
> 
> Tracy



So glad to read that 

3 hours house cleaning Saturday

30 minutes walking Sunday.


----------



## nettie

Shortened routines this week, due to the holiday.

Two sets of intervals on the bike
Hour of yoga class

Oh, and dancing all night Saturday.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Stretch
Run
Pushups
and some ab work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm claiming 30 minutes walking for the black friday shopping.

Saturday- three hours scrubbing out a disgusting grimy house I just bought.

Sunday- three hours of scrubbing walls, then another 20 minutes walking around Lowes. 

It ALL counts for me.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and agility.

My niece was trying to join in. She's one and a half. She was trying to jump rope. lol


----------



## nettie

Jon Blaze said:


> My niece was trying to join in. She's one and a half. She was trying to jump rope. lol



Adorable!
Yoga class and 60 minutes cardio tonight.
And another four hours of dancing last Saturday night.


----------



## Tracyarts

Aquacize last night. Usually I go and do water jogging because I can't get there during the time the M-W-F morning aquacize class takes place. But, since they offer one evening aquacize class a week (on Mondays), I figured I'd give it a try. It was okay. A good workout, but just your basic group aquacize class. I'll stick with it for something different, but won't feel all that bad about missing the morning sessions anymore. 

Tracy


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Well, after doing something fun to my ankle and taking over a week to heal due to being on my feet all day at work, I'm finally back to some semblance of a routine, only this time I'm doing every other day until the muscley bits primarily involved in the cardio exercise are strong enough to support a daily effort on top of all the walking at work.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum - Vertical Plyo
Double Jump hell. A few more jumps with my niece still trying to jump lol


----------



## nettie

Holy crap!

My trainer has asked me to consider writing a blog about my Pilates experiences for the health club. I would LOVE to do it as a way to show that we can practice fitness at any age or size, but I am really a very private person. 

Not sure what I'll do, but how much do I appreciate that my health club is open to being represented by a BBW?


----------



## AuntHen

I walked over an hour today... 25 min in the morning, 50 min in the late afternoon. I LOVE to walk! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and agility


----------



## nettie

... but I've started jogging and thinking about training for a 5K in the spring. I'm in desperate need of advice on a shoe that will provide the support and shock absorbtion I'll need as a BBRunner. Any suggestions? 

And many thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have been adding up my exercise the past few weeks with all the time after work and weekends cleaning and painting my new house. 

8 hours last week

7 hours the week before

10 hrs 45 minutes this week- this includes all the dancing I did Saturday night in a dance contest at the company Christmas party


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two days ago - Vertical Plyo
Yesterday- Speed and Agility
Today - Strength


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Two days ago - Vertical Plyo
> Yesterday- Speed and Agility
> Today - Strength



Holy Smokes Jon! Wut, are you training for a role in Terminator 4, 5 and 6?? Scared of you.


----------



## LifeTraveller

As a rule I walk 4-5 miles each and every day. . except on extremely cold or snowy days. . I live a bit out in the country, so it's a fairly diverse walk. .up and down hill. . steady pace to keep the heart rate elevated just a tad... 

Joined the local "rec center", or as I said the first couple of times, "wreck" center. Needed something besides the walking. They have a great facility, machines, free weights, indoor track and a very lovely pool. and since I'm old I get a slight discount. . lol I am enjoying it. .


----------



## Jon Blaze

LillyBBBW said:


> Holy Smokes Jon! Wut, are you training for a role in Terminator 4, 5 and 6?? Scared of you.



If I want to be a HAES Health promoter along with other aspirations, I have to be a walking TEMPEST. lol 

I'm starting doubles in February too. Then back to Martial Arts again. Yay.


----------



## Tracyarts

Same old same old... water jogging and freestyle aquacize with resistance "weights", 45 minutes. It felt like hours though because the pool water was unusually cool this morning and my MP3 player battery ran down after a few songs. Good news is that nobody wanted to swim laps in the cooler water, so I had the entire pool pretty much to myself. 

Tracy


----------



## tonynyc

*Today's workout - with the Chest Expanders *

*trying to get back to schedule...early morning workout *

YORK ADVANCED METHODS

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 10-15 reps (skipped exercise 8,11,12,13)


----------



## indy500tchr

I am so happy to see this thread here! Nov. 7th I decided that I needed to feel better so I started going to the gym. Aside from 3 days in Nov. and last week when I was sick I have gone everyday. I belong to Planet Fitness and love it. Today was my first day back since I was sick and was excited to go. I even actually missed it.

Today I did:

15 mins. (1.26 miles) on the Elliptical machine
16 mins. (3.50 miles) on the stationary bike


----------



## KHayes666

Did a full blast workout yesterday and I can barely move right now.

I wish the Y had a speed bag. I've been wanting to work one of those for a month.


----------



## nettie

Friday: new butt-buster exercise on Pilates bed (can't remember its actual name - but was intrigued by the thought of being on my stomach and having my ankles in cuffs behind me until the actual exercise began....) and 2 miles of intervals on the indoor track - run half a lap, walk half a lap.

Saturday: three hours of helping a friend move from apartment on second floor to new house. Oy, the steps!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and Agility
3 Thai Boxing Rounds
1 Round of jumping rope


----------



## indy500tchr

One of the last ones to leave Planet Fitness....1.75 miles (20 mins.) on the elliptical. Great way to work off some anger.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Strength 
Great workout. I was sweating bullets.


----------



## nettie

15 minutes of intervals on the bike
2 miles on the track, alternating running and walking laps
full rotation on weight machines


----------



## indy500tchr

yesterday 1.50 miles (20 mins.) on the elliptical; 3.50 miles (16 mins.) on the bike.

today my goal is to do the same.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Back to core


----------



## indy500tchr

Thank god for 24hr. gyms...today I was a puss and only did 1.25 miles on the elliptical (15:00 mins.)


----------



## Jon Blaze

indy500tchr said:


> Thank god for 24hr. gyms...today I was a puss and only did 1.25 miles on the elliptical (15:00 mins.)



It's all good. Every step counts.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Vertical plyo


----------



## indy500tchr

1.61 miles (20 mins.) on the elliptical
3.50 miles (16 mins.) on the stationary bike

going during daylight hours feels much better!


----------



## KHayes666

indy500tchr said:


> Thank god for 24hr. gyms...today I was a puss and only did 1.25 miles on the elliptical (15:00 mins.)



Where is there a 24 hour gym? That would be perfect for me


----------



## indy500tchr

KHayes666 said:


> Where is there a 24 hour gym? That would be perfect for me



Planet Fitness is 24hrs. Monday-Friday here in Indy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and Agility


----------



## HDANGEL15

*After over a month off struggling with KNEE ISSUES, and canceling my total knee replacement last week; I went to see my trainer this a.m. at 7:15am. It was so great to be in a gym and sweating (which was a little to ez i might add + out of breath on the eliptical in no time at all). We discussed and worked out what I can do from now on to get a re=start, which is the following.

a/ using a big ball (no clue what they are called technically) for support, squatting to a sitting position as far as i can go 15x

b/doing rows, one arm at a time

c/doing standing push-ups against a raised bar; so like 45 degrees (if that makes sense)

d/1 minute cardio

REPEAT repeat repeat repeat

it was so good to be there, and am recommitting to regular workouts, I have to re-create the EARLY MORNING HABIT, rather then wasting time on the computer playing every am....god help me!!!!*


----------



## indy500tchr

Thanks to my dad I am able to workout while visiting him....

1.30 miles (15mins.) on the elliptical (it's different then the one I am used to and i felt like I was going to fall backwards the whole time)

2 miles (10 mins.) on the bike (also different; smaller seat which hurt my butt)

I guess I am just used to my gym and my machines.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Strength
Twenty minutes in a sauna (GAH! So relaxing lol)
Then a 1.5 mile walk.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Back to core
Now I'm cooking Christmas Dinner.


----------



## AuntHen

The weather is overcast and gloomy today... making it finally feel like winter again around here. I like this weather to walk in...

*One hour walk*. 

And I saw and talked to (yes, I talk to animals haha) a gorgeous terrapin turtle. He was a pretty good size too. I was telling him to stay in the grass and off the road because a lot of them get hit by cars


----------



## HDANGEL15

*SO i joined a PLANET FITNESS and finally went to workout my first time today.
THEY have no BALANCE BALLS  I am pissed, I have horrible knees (in fact was supposed to have replacement on right this last week and cancelled it)...
so that screwed it up a lot!!
BUT i did manage to warm up on eliptical and then rotated with
squats, rows, pushups and 60-90 secs back on eliptical for 30 minutes,,,keeping heart rate up the whole time, but working major muscle groups. After I tried an ab work out: 10 sec bicycles, 10 sec elbow to knee, 10 sec flutter kicks, 10 sec crunch...rest and repeat a few times....I will hurt manana I AM SURE LOL*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum- vertical plyo


----------



## tonynyc

*Getting back into theswing of things*

*
1. Dumbell Squats 2X10 reps
2. Dumbbell Shoulder Presses 2X5 reps 
3. Dumbbell Shrugs 2X10 reps *


----------



## AuntHen

Another one hour walk... I got caught in the rain near the end and was soaked but it was still great/worth it


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tomorrow:
Game Day


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Game Day
I got served. lol


----------



## tonynyc

went to the studio today 
some stretching and technique work - all in all - a good workout :happy: :happy:


----------



## nettie

On the farm and away from the gym over the holiday but managed a two mile jog/walk each day.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Strength

I also tried an Infrared sauna for the first time. A human infrared oven. I like it. I stayed in that puppy for 35 minutes.  lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Relief Yesterday. Speed and Agility today. And more Sauna time.


----------



## tinkerbell

I went running yesterday! 2.5 miles


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## tinkerbell

And another 2.2 miles today! It was cold and snowy and awesome.


----------



## indy500tchr

22 mins on the elliptical (1.5 miles)
12 mins. on the bike (2.5 miles)


----------



## Jon Blaze

I almost went through a whole gallon of water. Ass. Kicked. lol


----------



## AuntHen

same ol' same ol' for me.... one hour walk. Pumpin' it to some awesome Rush music!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

I went running Thursday night after work - kind of fun in the dark, on an icy path!  And then again yesterday after work - much nicer - sunny and 50!

I also went for a 2.5 mile hike. It was fun!!


----------



## indy500tchr

Yesterday 1.75 miles (25 mins.) on the elliptical. Longest I've ever done.


----------



## LifeTraveller

I used to just walk 4-6 miles a day, then decided on a three day a week trip to the Recreation center, they have more options.. Although on those three days I tend to use the Nautilus machines, and some free weights to keep some muscle tone .and strength. . Not an extensive workout, but try to keep a bit of intensity to it. . I feel much better for it. . Then they also have the pool and other activities as well. . Well worth the effort..


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and Agility
Then I baked in a sauna. lol


----------



## tinkerbell

2.2 miles outside. Love these sunny crisp days!  28:17

My time is improving! And I've only been back at running for a week.


----------



## Tracyarts

This morning I did my regular hour of water exercise (half aquajogging, half resistance work). I'd missed several days the past couple of weeks because of a lingering cold, but am pretty much over it now and back up to speed again. 

Yesterday I did a lot of gardening, so I'm counting that as an upper body workout. Pulling weeds, digging in large containers, tilling planter beds with a hoe, moving pots and buckets of dirt around, and push/pulling my garden cart around the yard. 

Tracy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum
Game Day
OVERTIME

I thought I was going to do poorly because I had a pretty heavy meal prior to the workout. But I ended up doing pretty good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Vertical Plyo


----------



## Leesa

Stationary bike
weights


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Vertical Plyo



You know what Jon? This is going to require photographs. I am dying to see what all this grueling punishment is doing to your physique. You know.... for science and stuff.


----------



## tinkerbell

5k on the treadmill!  40:59, so kind of slow, but it was a decent run! I have a new knee strap and it seemed to help.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LillyBBBW said:


> You know what Jon? This is going to require photographs. I am dying to see what all this grueling punishment is doing to your physique. You know.... for science and stuff.



It's only the beginning.

I just finished another round of the Asylum. I'm going to start Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu again tomorrow. Plus one round of asylum with it. That's when I'll be making the big strides. Then P90X2/Asylum hybrid with Martial Arts. That's when I'll be really riding high. 

I've gotten more lean, but nothing crazy yet. But that's not really my goal though. Just function and health.
I do have Muay Thighs again though. My legs are ripe for the kicking.  lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

First day back in Muay Thai in over a year!

I didn't have the cardio of a champ, but I did have the cardio of a contender. My partner, the Assistant Kru (Instructor) and the apprentice teaching the class were all impressed. My kicks, knees, and elbows were very on point. 

I'm so happy to be back. I will start Asylum back up again tomorrow, and work on both.


----------



## AuntHen

one hour walk


----------



## EMH1701

Yesterday, I did 2 miles on the treadmill. Up from 30 minutes to 45 minutes.

Today, I moved a bunch of boxes into storage, which took a good hour. I moved to a new apt. in November and still have boxes left. I'm using my 3-day weekend to get organized a bit.


----------



## tinkerbell

5k on the treadmill again - 40:28 or something like that. So better!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and Agility


----------



## Jon Blaze

Strength.

I would go to Muay Thai tonight, but I don't have cash to pay. So I have wait for BJJ tomorrow.


----------



## AuntHen

I am dog/house sitting for my sister and I found this dirt path in the little bit of nature that is near her house. It smelled like earth and sage and ahhhhhhhhhhh. It was so nice. The weather here today was 72F, sunny and clear! 

one hour walk :happy:


----------



## Tracyarts

The usual aquacize, and since the pool was so peaceful this morning when I finished up (only one lady slowly and quietly swimming laps) I stayed in the water and spent some time doing some of the moves I remember from the aqua "Ai Chi" class I used to take. 

Tracy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Weird 35 minutes on the treadmill.
I ran mostly in the 8.5 range with one degree incline, but I would rest for few at 3.5, and up the incline to about 6. I did it about six times. Still recovering before I start AsyThaiJutsu.


----------



## Tracyarts

Hour of aquacize, the usual routine...except I used my new foam resistance equipment today. The new barbells offer a lot more resistance than my old ones, so I really feel well-worked in my chest, abdomen, and arms. And the light resistance sandals I got are great. They don't have enough foam to make your feet float out from under you or cause you to be unsteady in chest deep water, but they do boost the intensity of water jogging and doing leg moves a little bit. When I finished, I was the only person in the pool, so I stayed and did about a half hour of stretches, Ai Chi, and aqua therapy movements for my back. 

Tracy


----------



## tonynyc

Hit the weights yesterday

1. Dumbell Squats 2X10 reps
2. Dumbbell Shoulder Presses 3X5 reps 
3. Dumbbell Shrugs 2X10 reps 
4. One Arm Dumbbell Rows 2X10 reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

AsyThaiJutsu

Muay Thai

Insanity The Asylum - Speed and Agility

Oh this one was rough. The assistant instructor teaching us was told by my Kru to make us "Go Hard." Great fun combos. 

I also helped one of the professional fighters. I was told to go crazy with hands only while he worked on his defense. I got a nice liver punch in on him. Thank god he couldn't hit me back. I would have gotten owned. lol 

A few hours later I hit the gym to do Speed and Agility. I tried to really work on form and keep up. It went pretty well.


----------



## Webmaster

The same hilly course I've been running three times a week after I get up in the morning, rain or shine, no exceptions, for the past ten years. So far that's added up to the distance of about 150 marathons, but with more elevation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walk beside the river with my brother on Sunday


----------



## Jon Blaze

12:00- Muay Thai. One of the best days I had. I had a fruit cup, energy bar, and ginseng pills before the class. I was pushed, and just kept pushing. My cardio was very on point.

I worked on fluidity

5:00 PM- P90X2- Balance and Power
Oh this was a doozy. Lots of stability ball work. Great core strength work.


----------



## tinkerbell

Friday - 30 mins in the treadmill and it was an awesome run.

And then I walked around for like 3 hours yesterday at the mall.


----------



## nettie

I'm now following the "Couch to 5K" plan in hopes of being ready for my first 5K at Easter. Eep!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity The Asylum- Speed and Agility


----------



## Jon Blaze

P90X2 - Plyocide

Muay Thai

Plyo Thai! Or something


----------



## Tracyarts

15-20 minutes of resistance work with foam barbells, and then the rest of the hour spent aqua jogging while moving my arms around under water. I was in a hurry this morning, so no time to do stretches or Ai Chi.

Tracy


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Tracyarts said:


> 15-20 minutes of resistance work with foam barbells, and then the rest of the hour spent aqua jogging while moving my arms around under water. I was in a hurry this morning, so no time to do stretches or Ai Chi.
> 
> Tracy



whats aqua jogging ? 

*i love doing water workout and go gym every other day aswell as a few other classes when im not working plus we have a dog so take her out for long walks every day*


----------



## Tracyarts

"whats aqua jogging ?"

You can do it a few different ways. 

One way is when you actually touch the bottom of the pool. You get in water, usually waist to chest deep, and either jog in place, or jog through the water. I've found that moving through the water is a more intense workout because of the resistance against your entire body as you push yourself through the water. You can walk it too for lower intensity. When I move through the water, I go forwards, backwards, and even sideways, because each way you're moving works your muscles a little differently. Most of the time I wind up jogging in place because the fitness center pool is small and there is only one section that is the proper depth for my height.

Another way is called deep water jogging or running. You get a foam suspension belt or tuck a pool noodle around your back and up under your arms, in water that is at least chest deep, and start jogging or running in place, while never touching the bottom of the pool. I tried that when I first started out and went to a wellness center that had large-size float belts for members to use, but always felt a little bit off balance in the water because my center of gravity was too high with the belt on.

If you're touching bottom, you can increase the intensity of your workout by rebounding harder off the bottom of the pool. Also, moving your arms around under the water gives some resistance work for your upper body. You can just cup your hands into scoops, or use webbed gloves or paddles for even stronger resistance. For adding lower body resistance, they have foam shoes or even ankle bands that make your feet and legs want to float up, so you have to work at keeping them down, and any leg movements are that much harder. You can also vary how you work your leg muscles by how you're stepping. Lifting your knees up high in front of you works a whole other area than lifting your heels up high behind you. 

There are all kinds of foam barbells and paddles you can use with your upper body while jogging in the water too. They also have underwater treadmills, which I think would be really good to walk or jog on. But they're few and far between, even the state of the art wellness center I used to go to only had one and it was strictly for physical therapy.

Tracy


----------



## nettie

Once again my trainer left me in a state of absolute limp-noodleness and fatigue after our Pilates session. My glutes and hamstrings still weep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours housekeeping this past Saturday


----------



## nettie

Bench pressed 85 pounds today which, I realize, isn't a lot but I'm old. And haven't attempted anything like that in decades.

I did it in response to a challenge from some students, who were left speechless, I might add.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes of walking on Sunday- hit some good hills


----------



## Webmaster

After going through a series of flus and colds and pesky related ailments for the better part of the month, I was finally well enough to resume running yesterday. It was HARD. Seems that with exercise, it takes forever to build up to a certain level, but only a bit to lose it all and having to start all over.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

nettie said:


> Bench pressed 85 pounds today which, I realize, isn't a lot but I'm old. And haven't attempted anything like that in decades.
> 
> I did it in response to a challenge from some students, who were left speechless, I might add.



If it makes you feel better, my upper body strength is poor, so 85 pounds on the bench is hard for me. On the other hand, I can probably squat twice my weight at least.

Exercise routine is continuing without a hitch. Every other day I run on the elliptical for at least 1.5 miles. If my leg muscles aren't killing me yet, I push farther. Afterward, I circle the pool 3 or 4 times at a fast walk to cool down, then do 10 pushups, 10 situps, 10 reverse-pushups, and 12/14/16 bicep curls (each arm separately) and 12/14/16 tricep extensions with a 12.5 pound weight (going for endurance/tone, not strength). I suppose when that gets effortless I'll need to buy a new free weight = P.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> You know what Jon? This is going to require photographs. I am dying to see what all this grueling punishment is doing to your physique. You know.... for science and stuff.



*taps screen*

Yoohoo, Jon....  Don't think I forgot now. The scientific world awaits your contributions.


----------



## nettie

No gym last night or today due to the storm. Did get in quite the workout shoveling out my driveway. Ice pack, here I come!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm joining a gym soon for the first time (Planet Fitness is nearby) and* I'd like to know what to expect when I get there, what your experiences were, etc*. 
My intention is for stamina mostly, not muscle building. I have chronic fatigue so I know I can't do anything big at first (or ever maybe) but I have to start somewhere!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> I'm joining a gym soon for the first time (Planet Fitness is nearby) and* I'd like to know what to expect when I get there, what your experiences were, etc*.
> My intention is for stamina mostly, not muscle building. I have chronic fatigue so I know I can't do anything big at first (or ever maybe) but I have to start somewhere!



I've never done the gym thing, so I can't help you there. What I can do is suggest you focus on cardio through low-impact methods such as an elliptical trainer or bike (though you'll have to be mindful of any weight limitations on the machines - I know the one I own is rated for 300 pounds or less). Try to do something like a power walk and make sure you get your heart rate to or above 120, or it'll be mostly ineffective.

On the muscle front, 3 sets of a high number of repetitions with a light load, various exercises, focus on the upper body (since you'll be focusing on the lower body with the cardio). At the very least, your basic bicep curls and tricep extensions. Bench press might be a good idea as well. Toning up your muscles will have some effect on your base metabolic rate, which will help any weight loss/maintenance efforts you have in mind simply by making food intake stretch farther.

Lastly, keep in mind that change will *not* happen overnight. I've been at this regularly for 3 months or so and I'm "only" down 8 pounds, however my goal is more about physique than numbers.


----------



## tinkerbell

5k on the treadmill today. 36:35!!


----------



## KHayes666

Something's wrong.

I ran up and down hill yesterday and puked. Today I ran to a local park and back, then puked.

I got one month left before this big shindig and I'm pulling this crap, what gives?


----------



## indy500tchr

KHayes666 said:


> Something's wrong.
> 
> I ran up and down hill yesterday and puked. Today I ran to a local park and back, then puked.
> 
> I got one month left before this big shindig and I'm pulling this crap, what gives?



I think you are pregnant!


----------



## indy500tchr

CastingPearls said:


> I'm joining a gym soon for the first time (Planet Fitness is nearby) and* I'd like to know what to expect when I get there, what your experiences were, etc*.
> My intention is for stamina mostly, not muscle building. I have chronic fatigue so I know I can't do anything big at first (or ever maybe) but I have to start somewhere!



I am a member of the Planet Fitness where I live and I love it. I usually do the elliptical machine and the stationary bicycle. My knees can't take the treadmill. I have had nothing but positive experiences. They pride themselves on a "judgement free" place and it is true. Good Luck!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Did a 60 minute AquaFit class this morning and then went on a 6 mile bike ride later in the afternoon. The 60 degree weather was irresistable!


----------



## KHayes666

indy500tchr said:


> I think you are pregnant!



That explains my sudden mood change to a desire to set people I'm currently disliking houses on fire.

Today I finally ate something for the first time in 3 days and second day of drinking water. Maybe tomorrow I can go for a run again, who knows.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> That explains my sudden mood change to a desire to set people I'm currently disliking houses on fire.
> 
> Today I finally ate something for the first time in 3 days and second day of drinking water. Maybe tomorrow I can go for a run again, who knows.



If you're sick you may need to take a break. You definitely don't want to exercise if you're weak due to (temporary) malnutrition. Otherwise, are you still getting all the important vitamins and minerals? Sounds like a major imbalance of some sort to me. You're not powerchugging red bulls before you run, are you?


----------



## Jah

90 minutes of walking.


----------



## KHayes666

Forgotten_Futures said:


> If you're sick you may need to take a break. You definitely don't want to exercise if you're weak due to (temporary) malnutrition. Otherwise, are you still getting all the important vitamins and minerals? Sounds like a major imbalance of some sort to me. You're not powerchugging red bulls before you run, are you?



I tried red bull at a party 9 years ago and thought it tasted disgusting, never tried it again.

I think you're right on malnutrition and that will be corrected.


----------



## mpls_girl26

This morning I did Zumba!


----------



## tonynyc

It's been a godd while since I've gotten back to my routine

Saturday Workout (Going Old school with two 50lbs Dumbbells)

10 reps on all exercises

1 Side Lateral
2. Alternate Press
3. Forward Raise
4. One Arm Press
5. Cable Stretch
6. Shrugs


----------



## Jah

An hour of walking.


----------



## Sweetnlow

I was supposed to attend spinning class but after 10 minutes I gave up cause i didn't feel like cyckling. I walked for an hour outside instead. Tomorrow I'm going to a class at the gym called "shape" where you lift heavy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum- Speed and Agility


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got in 40 minutes of walking this past weekend


----------



## CastingPearls

indy500tchr said:


> I am a member of the Planet Fitness where I live and I love it. I usually do the elliptical machine and the stationary bicycle. My knees can't take the treadmill. I have had nothing but positive experiences. They pride themselves on a "judgement free" place and it is true. Good Luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## nettie

Dear lord, why did I think I wanted to train for a 5K?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> I tried red bull at a party 9 years ago and thought it tasted disgusting, never tried it again.
> 
> I think you're right on malnutrition and that will be corrected.



I asked about the red bull because powerchugging any energy drink before physical activity is a bad idea (note: by "powerchugging" I mean drinking two or three of your typical-sized cans). Not only will the massive amount of caffeine turn your stomach, but the overdose of B vitamins will leave you with no energy reserves, especially if you're also on a low-calorie or low-carb diet. And for the record, I also dislike red bull. Monster, on the other hand... yum. Though I've generally stopped drinking anything stronger than mountain dew.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I'd like to know what to expect when I get there, what your experiences were, etc. "

We have our memberships at Fitness Connection, as it was the closest gym to our house with a pool that would work for me, is a 24 hour facility, and the sign-up fee and monthly dues worked with our budget.

I usually go very early in the morning before it starts to get crowded, and I see people of all ages, shapes/sizes, and fitness levels in the pool and out on the main workout floor. I feel completely at ease and comfortable there, it's a very laid-back kind of atmosphere. At least during the time of day I go.

I joined knowing that I would only be using the pool, at least for quite some time. But, was told that most of the fitness equipment could accomodate somebody my size. I wasn't so sure about that until I saw a man who is a fair bit larger than me using the various weight machines without any trouble, and a lady who is easily my size using a recumbant stationary bike without any problem either. 

There is a separate private workout area for women, if you choose to use it instead of the main workout area. It doesn't have as many different kinds of machines, but does have the basics. It doesn't get used that much from what I can tell (there are only a few women in it in the early mornings), most just use the main workout area. 

The womens' locker room has very spacious private changing rooms with big sturdy benches, and while most of the shower stalls are on the narrow side, there is one very spacious handicap-accessible stall. I was worried about the logistics of the locker room situation, but was very pleasantly surprised at how big people friendly it turned out to be. 

Trainers are optional, my husband chose to work with one because he has a knee problem and needed the supervision and guidance to make sure he doesn't hurt himself. His trainer is really friendly and not at all the drill-instructor type. There was never any talk about reaching a goal weight or building a certain amount of muscle mass. When my husband explained to the trainer that he wanted to lose a little bit of weight to take some of the pressure off of his knee, while improving his strength and stamina, those goals were completely respected. The trainer said that they'd work together until my husband felt he was where he wanted to be, and then the trainer would come up with a plan to help him maintain it. I really, really like that. It's very much an empowering "your body, your goals" kind of approach. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

Thanks for the input, Tracy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ran/Walked 3 miles

+ 






I've been recovering from a hip injury (That I got from sitting in a car for a total of 27 hours ironically enough), so just trying to get back on track. It went a lot better than I expected on both front. I finished the run/walk in about 30, and Vertical Plyo didn't whoop my tail as bad as I expected.


----------



## mpls_girl26

40 minutes of swimming laps and then an AquaFit class after that


----------



## tonynyc

Getting back into the swing of things today... 

Recumbent Life Cycle (level 3/10 min) 1.83 miles

Nautilus Machines

1.Bench Press (220 lbs.) 1 X 10 , 1X8 reps
2. Crunches (100 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
3. Rowing (220 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
4. One arm Dumbell Pressses (52.5lbsBowflex Dumbell) 2 X 10 reps
5. Knee Extensions (100 lbs) 2 X 10 reps
6. Dumbell Shrugs (52.5lbsBowflex Dumbell) 2 X 10 reps

30-60 second rest between sets


----------



## Jah

15 minutes walking, 7 minutes rowing machine.


----------



## Tracyarts

The past few days I've been doing heavy garden chores to make up for lost time. LOTS of digging and shoveling and hauling bags and buckets of soil around the back yard. Getting back to the pool tomorrow will be relaxing compared to that!

Tracy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sunday: Strength
Today: Back to Core


----------



## Jah

15 minutes walking, 7 minutes rowing machine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 minutes walking last Thursday

25 minutes walking this past weekend


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wednesday - Relief
Today:


----------



## mpls_girl26

Tues - personal trainer for 30 minutes then AquaFit for 60 minutes 

Wed - treadmill for 45 minutes then Zumba for 60 minutes 

Thurs - Swimming laps for 45 minutes then AquaFit for 60 minutes


----------



## Jah

15 minutes walking, 7 minutes rowing machine.


----------



## Deacone

Monday - 10 minutes on the Bingo wing blaster, 5 minutes rowing machine, 11 flights on the stairmaster.

Wednesday - 10 minutes on bingo wing blaster, 5 minutes rowing machine, 10 minutes cross trainer, 10 flights on stairmaster.

Thursday - 20 minutes on bingo wing blaster, 15 minutes cross trainer, 5 flights on stairmaster, 10 minutes doing different positions on the power plate and a whole night of Zelda Skyward sword with weighted hand gloves 1kg each.


----------



## 1300 Class

Mon-Friday riding into work on my bicycle. Its about a 9.5km (5.9 miles for all those non metrics out there!) round trip. (So about 47km a week). And that's not including just casual riding to the shops either.

I started the previous week because my car is basically stuffed, but I've really got into a routine and worked out the best times and routes to go. Also, I get to ride down by the lake and its really pleasant (I've found the key is not to go like I'm trying to win the Tour d'France and get into a more steady, sustainable ride.)


----------



## Deacone

Friday - hour of badminton

Today - 10 minute bingo wing blaster, 25 minutes on the cross trainer. LEGS ARE DYING.


----------



## tonynyc

YORK ADVANCED METHODS - used tubing or chest expanders for this

1. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES UP
2. ARCHERS MOVEMENT
3. FRONT PULL, KNUCKLES IN
4. DIAGONAL FRONT PRESS
5. FRONT PRESS
6. ONE ARM CURL
7. ONE ARM ROW
8. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES OUT.
9. PULL FROM ABOVE-KNUCKLES IN.
10. ONE ARM PRESS &#8211;TRICEP PRESS.
11. TRICEP EXERCISE
12. BACK PRESS
13. SHOULDER SPREAD

1 set 10 reps - increased resistance (skipped exercise 8,9,13)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Keeping at it with bi-daily sessions, 20 minutes on the elliptical (~1.7 miles relative distance), up to 3/20 bicep curls (left arm is still catching up, but I want it to catch up before I up that number). Tricep extensions I've been doing 3/20, which has gotten easy so I moved up to 3/24 today. Situps I'm up to 20, pushups... I don't think I have enough pec strength to actually do 10 proper pushups and get anything useful out of it. Wish I had a bench and bar, but I'll probably just do pushups from the knees until my chest muscles get stronger. Reverse pushups are holding steady at 10 per session.


----------



## J34

After some time of not exercising, and putting it off I finally got back to it. I did an hour of plio today. I am really sore, but its good to start getting back into shape.

Hopefully regularly exercising will bring me some energy and vigor that I badly need.


----------



## tonynyc

Old school workout using free weights

1. Exercise Bike 10 mn
2. Dumbbell Presses 2X5
3. Dumbbell Exercises for Rotator Cuff 2X10 reps
4. Rowing 2X10
5.Tricep Press 2X10
6.Leg Presses 2X10
7. Bradford Press 2X8-10 reps
8. Leg Extensions 2X10 reps


----------



## mpls_girl26

Tues - 45 minute treadmill, AquaFit, 30 minutes of laps 

Wed - personal trainer, 25 minutes bike, Zumba 

Thurs - AquaFit, 30 minutes of laps 

Sat - AquaFit, 1 Mile of laps


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 min Wed night

15 min today of walking


----------



## Tracyarts

I did a fair amount of walking in my day to day life last week, but only went to the pool once. This past weekend, I finished up the last of the heavy garden work, lots of digging and hauling. Today it was back to water jogging at the pool again.

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking Thursday 
15 minutes Friday


----------



## tonynyc

Todays Workout 

Exercise Bike 10 minutes

CYBEX MACHINES

1. SQUATS 2X10
2.Leg Extensions 2X10
3. Bench Press 2X10 
4. Military Press 2X10

*
Great work everyone- time for me to pass along some well deserved 'WORKOUT' REP 
*

*
Will "rep" those that I can for now- will come back to rep those that I can't at a later time

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minutes around a lake on a beautiful Easter Sunday- I felt so good afterward.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

After an unbelievably warm spring (well, late winter) here in the Northland, Easter Sunday was more typically March - clear, temps in the low 50s, a brisk and gusty west wind. The house was all set and we had about two hours before guests arrived. We looked out the window at our big evergreen, not bent double, but getting a good shaking, looked at each other, asking with our eyes "Are we wimps, or what? Let's hit leather!" That's our term for taking out the bikes.

This was not meant to be a long ride. The weather wasn't that great, our company would be arriving, and most of the usual coffee shops and such were closed for Easter. We started off, meaning only to take a short ride through a local woods and loop around home again. We got to a branch point, half freezing, and decided to see if anything was open in the strip - another five miles. Off we went, bucking the wind, wishing we had layered up a bit more, got to the strip and - Lo and Behold - Caribou Coffee was open. 

It felt so good to get in there and start swilling down a double-shot cappuccino. I fell into conversation with the barista, a young woman I had met once or twice before. Other than ourselves, the place was empty and she soon joined us at our table. The topic turned to biking since we were obviously dressed for it and our bikes were just outside the window. She was shopping for a new bike and wondered if we had a recommendation. I mentioned a bike shop we frequent and that, between us, we had five bikes. I told her I had been riding for 65 years.

Her jaw dropped. She was in her twenties and had me figured for maybe 35. (Kids have no concept of age). I had to show her my driver's license to prove I was nearly 75. Told her also that my dad had been a biker and had died 5 years ago, just short of 100. So I figured I had a bit more trail time yet.

We left to head home, me with a warm glow both from the coffee and the implied compliment. Needed every bit of it. The wind had switched to the north and, if anything, picked up speed. I swear we were riding backward part of the time.

The glow had pretty much worn off by the time we got home, but nothing a hot cup of tea couldn't handle. The whole ride wasn't that long - maybe 15 miles, total, but it took the effort of a much longer ride under more benevolent conditions.

After a ride like that, we will ask each other the same old rhetorical question: "Why do we do stuff like this?" And the answer is always the same - something a bunch of us older guys used to ask each other at our fitness club: "We do it today so that we can do it again tomorrow."

How true, and true of so many things. A tough day on the job, whether you are a brain surgeon or a ditch digger. A tough assignment or exam in college. The prudence to hold your tongue lest the argument with your wife, husband, S.O., boss, child - whatever - get out of hand and hopelessly compromise the relationship.

The Finns call it 'SISU', the Spanish 'tener cojones'. We call it gumption, guts, persistence. With it, you don't need much more. Without it, nothing else really helps.

I wish I had more of it.

Mrs Ho Ho and I have been married nearly 22 years now. Almost everything we do, we do today so that we can do it again tomorrow. We know this happy state won't last forever, but we hope it ends with a kiss, a hug - or a last good ride.


----------



## J34

Whoops, forgot to keep updating. :doh:

Well I've completed 2 weeks of my P90X journey. Tomorrow I am starting my third week. Spent my day off enjoying a BBQ, though I will be back on the grind this morning.

Happy to see some definition on my arms, and legs once again. :happy: Perhaps I should take some pictures to chronicle my journey. I am thinking of doing them either weekly or byweekly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 minutes of walking on Tuesday night

3 hours of house cleaning yesterday


----------



## nettie

Competed in a speed walking event and came in 80th out of 299. Not bad for an old woman in her first race since 5th grade.


----------



## AuntHen

one hour walk today


----------



## Jah

30 minutes wii fit.


----------



## Tracyarts

(Saturday): Two short walks, a half hour combined. And a late night trip to the pool for a half hour of water exercise. 

Tracy


----------



## tinkerbell

6 miles today!

Last longer run before my half marathon next Sunday!


----------



## Webmaster

I've been running on a regular schedule for the past ten years, but recently added a good bit of walking, mostly after Carol and I signed up with the "Walk with Walgreens" program (you get a little mechanical counter for $3 when you sign up, but we ended up getting a more accurate electronic one). 

Amazingly, for the month of April my running and walking added up to just under 250,000 steps, translating into about 120 miles. That's well over four marathons.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I haven't been keeping up here. But I've just been on and off with Insanity: The Asylum. I will start the Insanity/Insanity The Asylum hybrid next week, plus some added strength training.
I'm eagerly awaiting Insanity the Asylum Volume 2, which should be coming out near the end of the year.


----------



## AuntHen

One hour walk


----------



## tinkerbell

13.1 miles on Sunday.  My first half marathon!


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins walking on treadmill and 30mins swimming breaststroke


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been doing the same hour of mixed aqua jogging and other water exercises 3-5 times a week, depending on the week. I watched a guy using a kick-board to do laps the other day in the pool and am going to get myself one pretty soon and give that a try to see how it feels. 

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 minutes of walking Wednesday and tonight


----------



## LoveBHMS

I've just been getting into weight lifting and I love it. I alternate cardio with iron pumping days. Today was 1/2 hour of Stairmaster and 10 minutes of interval biking. Then ab work with weights and oblique sit ups.


----------



## Jon Blaze

1st week of Insanity/Asylum Hybrid:
Sunday - Strength (Asylum), Pure Cardio (Insanity)
Monday - Max Interval Plyo (Insanity)
Tuesday - Max Interval Circuit (Insanity)
Wednesday - Vertical Plyo (Asylum)
Thursday - Speed and Agility (Asylum)
Friday - (Rest)
Tomorrow- Game Day/Overtime (Asylum)
No added strength training this week (Just trying to get a feel for it), but I've been doing these in my barefoot shoes. It's been up and down.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've fallen back to doing my routine every 3-4 days, depending mostly on my work schedule and whether or not I do any non-targeted cardio during the day (IE mowing the lawn). Routine is as follows:

20 minutes (~1.8 miles) brisk jog on the elliptical
2-3 minutes brisk jog backwards on the elliptical
3-4 laps cooldown walk around the perimeter of the pool (this will have to change somehow once it starts getting hot outside)
20 pushups (from the knee, still. Getting stronger)
25 situps
3/20 bicep curls
3/25 tricep extensions
Almost ready to move up to 3/25 bicep and 3/30 tricep.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Exercise friends -

We have both been staying active, especially now when the weather and beautiful biking trails in MN practically beg us to come out and enjoy them. I haven't posted every ride or trip to the gym, but do want to share this.

In the fifteen or so years that we have biked together, I have, and ride, several bikes, including one we bought for Mrs Ho Ho a few years ago. She still prefers her almost-ancient Big Red Raleigh SC-230 mountain bike, much-modified over the years, evolving into a good trail bike for her. She has had the same speed/odometer the whole time. This past weekend, she turned 3,000 miles on it. Much of this is in the last five years when she ran 300 -400 miles a year.

I have biked perhaps a bit more because I sometimes bike alone. I don't log my mileage that carefully, have individual speedometers on the various bikes, and have replaced several. But I have probably ridden no more than 3,500 miles in the same period.

At age 54, she is a tower of strength and stamina, a demon to keep up with on the trail and, with the loss of nearly 40 lb., is probably still shy of her eventual peak.

Your congratulations would be gratefully accepted. 

(Sigh!) I only wish I could introduce her to you more fully. She is quite the lady. We are approaching our 22nd anniversary; I have known her over 31 years, and I find out more about her every day (all to the good.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes of walking yesterday

10 minutes today


----------



## sco17

Today I did some light stretching and breathing exercises. Sunday is the off day for my new fitness regimen. I gave up lifting weights in favor of doing advanced calisthenics a couple of weeks ago and so far I'm loving it. I'm in decent shape right now because of my diet but trying to put on about 10lbs of muscle by next year and get back the strength and endurance I had a few years ago. I used to live in the weight room when I was in high school and my first year of college and then I started to neglect fitness a bit. I think the biggest thing was going to a big university in an urban environment and literally having every "bad" food on earth at arms length 24/7. Some health concerns and admittedly a bit of vanity made me get my diet in order but my asthma(which I had defeated by being active from childhood to high school) came back with my sedentary lifestyle. Once my diet improved and my energy got a little better I decided to rededicate myself to exercise because I love it and feeling healthy. I figure I'm too young (23) to be feeling old and out of sorts lol. I would encourage anyone who is interested in getting strong and feeling empowered as well as giving themselves an opportunity to put some creativity into their workout to look into advanced calisthenics. It's well worth it, I assure you. If you do have an interest, PM me and I'll be happy to share some of the resources I use.


----------



## AuntHen

one hour walk


----------



## AuntHen

I get to follow meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

one hour walk


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday - 2.5 mile run in my new awesome shoes.

Today - 25.5 mile bike ride. I'm dead!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

tinkerbell said:


> Yesterday - 2.5 mile run in my new awesome shoes.
> 
> Today - 25.5 mile bike ride. I'm dead!



Mrs Ho Ho and I are bikers too (but not runners). We managed 18 mi. between the end of the rain and sunset, while you were doing 25. Congrats!

I'm sorry to hear of your 'demise'. In your profile pic. you look pretty good for someone in that condition. But is that you or Barbra Streisand?


----------



## Webmaster

Yesterday I did my usual run in the morning, the one I've been doing for the past ten years, but then Carol and I went on a long walk on a newly discovered trail right in our neighborhood. It was absolutely beautiful and I marveled at the trail treasures hidden so close by where I live (see picture below). 

At some point we met a surveying ranger on the trail who said there might be a mountain lion hanging around here somewhere. If so, I'd rather not meet the critter.

Carol had a step counter on, and by the time we got back to the house, it'd been almost 20,000 steps and definitely time to jump into the pool. 

View attachment silberhorn_trail.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

Twice this week I went to Planet World and each time I was on the treadmill for a little over 25 min. and did a bit more than a half a mile. My left ankle in my right knee hurt which limit the distance I can go. The second time I went to Planet World I rode my recumbent tricycle 1 mile there and 1 mile back home.

Planet World cost $39 a year plus $10 a month and I have no contract site can opt out at any time I wish.

Louise has been going to physical therapy twice a week and she now is able to go further with the walker then she was able to go before. She also could lift her legs up a bit higher and can stand longer on her right leg than before. As one of her exercises she is supposed to stand up and shift her weight from leg to leg. I've been encouraging her to put some music on and we could dance that way.


----------



## Russell Williams

Sometimes on the tricycle I can get into almost that nice a place.




Webmaster said:


> Yesterday I did my usual run in the morning, the one I've been doing for the past ten years, but then Carol and I went on a long walk on a newly discovered trail right in our neighborhood. It was absolutely beautiful and I marveled at the trail treasures hidden so close by where I live (see picture below).
> 
> At some point we met a surveying ranger on the trail who said there might be a mountain lion hanging around here somewhere. If so, I'd rather not meet the critter.
> 
> Carol had a step counter on, and by the time we got back to the house, it'd been almost 20,000 steps and definitely time to jump into the pool.


----------



## AuntHen

Webmaster said:


> Yesterday I did my usual run in the morning, the one I've been doing for the past ten years, but then Carol and I went on a long walk on a newly discovered trail right in our neighborhood. It was absolutely beautiful and I marveled at the trail treasures hidden so close by where I live (see picture below).
> 
> At some point we met a surveying ranger on the trail who said there might be a mountain lion hanging around here somewhere. If so, I'd rather not meet the critter.
> 
> Carol had a step counter on, and by the time we got back to the house, it'd been almost 20,000 steps and definitely time to jump into the pool.



May I ask where that is Conrad? I used to live in Woodland and for some reason I remember you were near/in Davis? The pic almost reminds me of the Winters area...


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming breastroke at a moderate pace.


----------



## AuntHen

1 hour walk Monday
30 min walk today... and it was so refreshing because it was right after in rained this evening


----------



## tonynyc

Monday Workout

Exercise Bike 15 min

1. Knee Extensions 3X12
2. Rowing Machine 2X10
3. Incline Press 2X10
4. Shoulder Press 2X10
5. Tricep Press 2X10


Tuesday - rest close to 90 degrees here in the city .....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got in almost 2 hours of walking last week


----------



## LoveBHMS

Conrad your hiking grounds look spectacular.

Today I did 1/2 hour steady state Stairmaster and 1/2 hour interval on the bike followed by seated rows 2 x 15 sets with 60 pounds.


----------



## Jon Blaze

5 A.M. -





7:30 - PT. Suicides, lunges, pushups, squats, situps, flutter kicks, sprints, etc...
Rest - 1 1/2 Mile walk.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity- Max Interval Circuit


----------



## tonynyc

*Friday Workout*

Exercise Bike 15 min

1. Knee Extensions 3X12
2. Rowing Machine 2X10
3. Incline Press 2X10
4. Shoulder Press 2X10 
5. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## Jah

15 minutes exercise bike.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour and 15 minutes of walking this week


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday Workout

Exercise Bike 15 min

1. Knee Extensions 3X12
2. Rowing Machine 2X10
3. Shoulder Press 2X10
4. Tricep Press 2X10
5. Incline Press 1X10 (increased weight)


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## supersizebbw

today:
50minutes walking on incline
10 mins exercise arc trainer machine


----------



## EMH1701

30 minutes swimming testing out my new suit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours house cleaning yesterday

15 minutes walking today


----------



## supersizebbw

40 mins treadmill and 20mins arc trainer


----------



## AuntHen

50 min walk yesterday
50 min walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and Agility
And then I kicked the fuck out of a thai bag. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Plyo Cardio Circuit


----------



## tonynyc

Monday 6/11/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 15 min

1. Knee Extensions 3X12
2. Rowing Machine 2X10
3. Incline Press 2X10
4. Shoulder Press 2X10
5. Tricep Press 2X10

---------------------

Thursday 6/14/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 15 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 3X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. Shoulder Press 2X10
6. Machine (Seated Dips) 2X10
7. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## AuntHen

1 hour walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pure Cardio
Kick the fuck out of a thai bag lol


----------



## tinkerbell

short, slow run today. 2.2 miles.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and Agility
Thai bag work. My right leg is my power leg for kicks, but for some reason the opposite was true today.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 6/19/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 3X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. Shoulder Press 2X10
6. Machine (Seated Dips) 2X10
7. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## supersizebbw

20mins recumbent bike, 30mins arc trainer, 20mins treadmill


----------



## Jon Blaze

Gameday
Soon to do strength training.


----------



## tonynyc

Friday 6/22/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 3X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. Shoulder Press 2X10
6. Tricep Press 2X10
7. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## AuntHen

I'm a slug this week... I only did a 30 min walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

fat9276 said:


> I'm a slug this week... I only did a 30 min walk today



Every little thing counts my friend.


----------



## EMH1701

Went to the Zoo and walked for 2 hours. Good thing I went in the morning. It's 81 now, and 58% humidity.


----------



## nettie

Haven't posted in awhile. Not much new in my routine except I sometimes add a second Pilates session with the trainer and a friend every other week. Summer is here so there's lots of walking on the trails, too.

It is so hard to get motivated to go to the gym when the weather is so gorgeous outside!


----------



## EMH1701

nettie said:


> It is so hard to get motivated to go to the gym when the weather is so gorgeous outside!



This is exactly why I prefer walking outside, at least in the summer months. I grab my camera because you never know if you'll come across some pretty wildflowers or an opportunity to photograph a critter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's been way too hot for me to walk outside here this last week- but did manage to get in a little mall walking this past weekend.

Got in over three hours when I was on vacation week before last


----------



## J34

So I did 6 weeks of P90x but stopped by mid May. 

Frustrating as I was doing quite well, but sometimes life has different plans for things. I did ride my bike around 20 miles a week, well nevertheless I am back in the game today! Hopefully I will stick through it the whole way this time, I have learned my lessons. Wish me luck once again


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just flowed into another month of an Insanity/Insanity Asylum hybrid with added strength training.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 7/03/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
6. Tricep Press 2X10
7. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## AuntHen

I have been walking 50 min/day last week and this week (except yesterday due to a birthday)...


----------



## tinkerbell

Made myself go running this afternoon. It was hot and I was tired, but I went. And I'm glad I did. I did 3 very sloooow miles. And felt so much better.


----------



## Webmaster

Ran a 4th of July celebration 5K yesterday that attracted almost a thousand runners and walkers. Finished 3rd in my age bracket and got a medal.  Mrs. Webmaster speed-walked the course and shaved many minutes off her previous time. A very good time was had by all (though not so much between kilometer four and five).


----------



## tonynyc

Thursday 7/05/2012 Workout

Exercise Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
6. Tricep Press 2X10
7. Back Machine 2X10

despite the heat- was surprised to see a plenty of folks at the gym


----------



## tinkerbell

3 miles in this heat again today. But a 2 mins faster than Wednesday  Tomorrow - 6 miles, and it's supposed to be much, much cooler!


----------



## largenlovely

Hour and a half at the gym this morning. I walked 30 minutes (a little over a mile) and did some cardio with the weight balls and then did some strength training. I usually go swim laps for an hour afterwards but skipped it today. Gonna try to get back on that tomorrow....and work on my tan in the process lol


----------



## largenlovely

Hour at the gym today and then swam laps for 45 minutes in the pool. I got on the elliptical for all of 2.5 minutes lol...I thought I was gonna die lol. Maybe I can get it up to 3 minutes tomorrow lol


----------



## largenlovely

30 minutes on the treadmill..15 mins with the weight balls...10 mins on the elliptical (which damn near killed me lol), a few minutes getting out some frustration on the punching bag and some strength training for my arms and legs.


----------



## AuntHen

walk walk walk walk...


----------



## tonynyc

Wednesday 7/11/2012 Abbreviated Workout

1. Knee Extensions 3X12
2. Rowing Machine 2X10
3. Incline Press 2X10
4. Shoulder Press 2X10
5. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## largenlovely

25 mins on the treadmill and 10 mins on the elliptical. Inner thigh weights and arm weights. Cut it short today cuz I strained my hamstring a little bit and didn't want to turn a little strain into a big strain.


----------



## largenlovely

20 minutes on the treadmill and 10 minutes on the Elliptical. Arm and leg weights. The hamstring is still a little sore today. Gonna take tomorrow off and rest it.


----------



## tonynyc

Saturday 7/14/2012 Workout

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## largenlovely

25 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes on the elliptical..and arm weights.


----------



## KHayes666

Starting a new program soon....time to put my uncontrollable rage to good use.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 7/17/2012 Workout

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Tricep Press 2X10
8. Back Extension Machine 2X10


----------



## Nenona

We walked lots....first in Salvation army, then Dirt Cheap, then The Mall where we walked through most of it, then Geoffrey's, Then Petco and Books a Million.

My sister is pregnant and increasingly shut in, so I woke her up at 7am this morning after I couldn't sleep last night and dragged her to look at things and finally get a book to teach her how to keep her fetus alive once it's done baking.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still doing my thing, just less frequently now (every 3-4 days instead of every 2). I have hit my target for weight loss and am actually still dropping, because jacking my calorie intake up again is proving difficult. Calculated metabolic approximations put me at ~2700 calories daily to maintain my weight (185 atm), but I've been carefully averaging 1800-2000 for months now and that's being a hard habit to break. Yet, I don't want to stop my exercise routine altogether, so I'm going to have to ante up...


----------



## tonynyc

Thursday 7/19/2012 Workout

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Tricep Press 2X10
8. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## Jon Blaze

First concert. I raved for two hours. I probably jumped 9000 times. lol


----------



## nite_mare

45 minutes on a stationary bike and then 1 hour of p90x Kenpo. I LOVE it!


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 7/24/2012 Workout

*** light day with the weights (too darn HOT to workout today)

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X10 
7. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## supersizebbw

one hour swimming.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Vertical Plyo


----------



## KHayes666

Absolutely nothing!

Tomorrow I do Energy though


----------



## Jah

I just started exercising again after injuring myself so only 5 minutes of the exercise bike today.


----------



## tonynyc

Friday 7/27/2012 Workout

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X10 
7. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got in three hours and 55 minutes worth last week


----------



## KHayes666

Energy and Red Hot Core today.....ow.

Was NOT prepared for red hot core at all. Did I mention ow?


----------



## largenlovely

Hey y'all, stretching your muscles is cumulative right? I've just spent 30 minutes stretching out my hamstring and it still feels tight. After a while of doing this, it will become less and less time involved in getting it stretched out right?


----------



## largenlovely

Well I took a couple weeks off to let my hamstring fix itself but I probably should've been stretching it all that time...and I wasn't. I've been stretching it all day today though. Every two minutes on the elliptical, I would stop to stretch it.

So 15 minutes on the treadmill, 12 minutes on the Elliptical. A buttload of stretching.

3 sets of 15 reps curling free arm weights 7.5lbs
3 sets of 15 reps doing different bicep work 5lbs
3 sets of 15 reps doing another arm machine 30lbs

Gonna work my way back up to more cardio as I get my hamstring working again. I'm able to do a good amount of cardio as far as breathing and being in shape but my muscles are slowing me down


----------



## KHayes666

Danced at a wedding, was supposed to be my rest day but what the hell.


----------



## Jah

10 minutes of tennis


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Going upstairs now for the usual routine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour and 20 minutes of walking yesterday- thanks to a downtown street fair

15 minutes today


----------



## Jah

5 minutes exercise bike, 5 minutes walking, 10 minutes of soccer in the backyard


----------



## largenlovely

25 minutes on the treadmill
15 minutes on the Elliptical
A shit ton of stretching
Free arm weights and arm machines


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and agility. Strength work soon, but I'm procrastinating lol


----------



## Marie5656

*Backstory...4 and a half years ago I had a total right hip replacement, the joys of getting older with a big body.
On my last checkup with my orthopedic surgeon, he chided me for not walking enough, to keep my knees and remaining good hip strong, and possible hold back further arthritis. So..I am walking more and further.
Unfortunatly, my job keeps me behind a desk most of the day. But this summer I have been walking around my block at home, and up and down the halls at work.
I am even forgoing the elevator and using the steps. For me a major feat.*


----------



## largenlovely

Marie5656 said:


> Backstory...4 and a half years ago I had a total right hip replacement, the joys of getting older with a big body.
> On my last checkup with my orthopedic surgeon, he chided me for not walking enough, to keep my knees and remaining good hip strong, and possible hold back further arthritis. So..I am walking more and further.
> Unfortunatly, my job keeps me behind a desk most of the day. But this summer I have been walking around my block at home, and up and down the halls at work.
> I am even forgoing the elevator and using the steps. For me a major feat.



I had a total right hip replacement in January. My physical therapist told me that since I'm so young to have had it replaced, I should remember that I only have so many steps on that side before I will have to get another one. My doc says about 15 yrs. So he said I should swim and I do but I do a good amount of walking too though, trying to build up those muscles. 

It's nice to meet another bbw who has also been through the struggle of a hip replacement though  nice to meet you


----------



## KHayes666

Energy yesterday, probably energy later today. My neck really hurts and has been hurting for the past month.


----------



## largenlovely

20 Minutes on the Treadmill
21Minutes on the Elliptical

Left it at that today


----------



## largenlovely

30 Minutes on the Treadmill
23 Minutes on the Elliptical
Various arm weights


----------



## KHayes666

Today I literally crawled out of bed and did my 25 minute workout. It was the worst session I ever had and I couldn't even do the same moves I did less than 24 hours earlier without having to stop. 

What the hell happened?


----------



## largenlovely

30 Minutes on the Treadmill
30 Minutes on the Elliptical
Skipped arm weights today

I'm so proud that I've gotten up to 30 minutes on the Elliptical. When I first got on that bastard, I had to stop every 30 seconds lol. I can now go 7 minutes without stopping.


----------



## supersizebbw

one hour walking


----------



## tonynyc

Thursday 8/2/2012 Workout


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Rowing Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and Agility. It was a bit rough in the hotel gym, but I pushed hard enough to hit about as hard as I usually do.


----------



## Jah

10 minutes of soccer


----------



## largenlovely

30 Minutes Treadmill
30 Minutes Elliptical
A lot of arm weights

Taking the weekend off woohooo


----------



## LoveBHMS

Half hour of Stairmaster

Seated Rows. 2 sets of 15 reps @ 60 pounds

Bench Press 22.5 pound dumbells. 2 sets of 8 reps.

50 reverse crunches
50 oblique crunches
Plank hold.

10 minutes all out exercise bike.
1/4 mile walk cooldown.


----------



## nettie

Once again, I have been in a cam walker for a month due to "over-training" and re-injuring my foot. Am forbidden to run, use the treadmill, or take extended walks for awhile yet. So, I'm looking for a good, used bike and will be hitting the local trails.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

nettie said:


> Once again, I have been in a cam walker for a month due to "over-training" and re-injuring my foot. Am forbidden to run, use the treadmill, or take extended walks for awhile yet. So, I'm looking for a good, used bike and will be hitting the local trails.



I just looked up 'cam walker'. Never heard of it before. Sounds awful, like a moon boot with attitude. Good luck. Hope you are back on your sneakered feet soon.


----------



## tinkerbell

2.5 miles yesterday. 32:54 or something like that.

Today - probably not much, since tomorrow is my long run day.


----------



## KHayes666

Supposed to be my day off but did Energy and Red Hot Core anyway. Didn't need a water break either. Turning into pure evil one day at a time


----------



## Jon Blaze

30 Mile bike ride. I intended to go for 25 because today is my 25th birthday, but I got lost. lol


----------



## largenlovely

Took the week off ...been enjoying the benefits of my increased mobility this week without being sore from working out lol

Gonna get back on it Monday.


----------



## tinkerbell

12 miles today. Run/walk - 5:00/2:30, 3:05:36. Slower than I would have liked, but a good run anyway.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Ho Ho Tai said:


> May 12, 2012
> 
> Exercise friends -
> 
> We have both been staying active, especially now when the weather and beautiful biking trails in MN practically beg us to come out and enjoy them. I haven't posted every ride or trip to the gym, but do want to share this.
> 
> In the fifteen or so years that we have biked together, I have, and ride, several bikes, including one we bought for Mrs Ho Ho a few years ago. She still prefers her almost-ancient Big Red Raleigh SC-230 mountain bike, much-modified over the years, evolving into a good trail bike for her. She has had the same speed/odometer the whole time. This past weekend, she turned 3,000 miles on it. Much of this is in the last five years when she ran 300 -400 miles a year.
> 
> I have biked perhaps a bit more because I sometimes bike alone. I don't log my mileage that carefully, have individual speedometers on the various bikes, and have replaced several. But I have probably ridden no more than 3,500 miles in the same period.
> 
> At age 54, she is a tower of strength and stamina, a demon to keep up with on the trail and, with the loss of nearly 40 lb., is probably still shy of her eventual peak.
> 
> Your congratulations would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> (Sigh!) I only wish I could introduce her to you more fully. She is quite the lady. We are approaching our 22nd anniversary; I have known her over 31 years, and I find out more about her every day (all to the good.)



Friends -

We don't post to this thread that often, but we have been quite active on the bike trail this spring, and even through this miserable summer. We haven't done any long rides yet (30+ - 75 miles) but have logged quite a few in the 15 to 30 mile range and they add up after a while. Today, Mrs Ho Ho checked to see how many miles since she turned 3,000. It was a bit over 500 miles. I ride several bikes and am not that consistent about logging miles, but the totals come close to 600 (I sometimes ride by myself. Mrs Ho Ho never rides unless we are together.)

I have been having quite a bit of back and hip pain which cut into my riding and exercise. The cause is still unknown but does seem to be receding to a degree. I still hope to make that 75 mile ride before I turn 75 (October). I'll certainly shout it to the treetops when and if I do.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout - Thai boxing
10 two minute rounds (1 minute rest)
With my mass suit on:


----------



## supersizebbw

20 mins treadmill, then 40mins arc trainer


----------



## largenlovely

20 mins treadmill
25 mins Elliptical

Had issues today...managed to pull something in the front of my thigh. Sucks...staying off it


----------



## Diana_Prince245

An hour of yoga. The boy was telling me about getting up early to get his brother off to a wrestling tournament and then a session of Bikram yoga. I was inspired.


----------



## Jon Blaze

First time hiking. It was a flat top that was about 3500 ft up. I will strength train later.


----------



## tonynyc

Old school workout using free weights at home 
Abbreviated Workout

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X5
2. Dumbbell Squats 1X20
3. Chest Pull (with cable strands) 2X10
4. Some Grip work


*
Been a good while since I gave some workout "REP - will do so for as many as the system allows
*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Another hour of yoga today.


----------



## LoveBHMS

10K on the treadmill at a 2% incline.


----------



## tinkerbell

3.2 miles on Friday and then 6 miles today. Today was supposed to be 14, but my Achilles was bothering me, so I stopped after 6 miles.


----------



## largenlovely

Yesterday I did 15 mins on the treadmill and 10 mins on the Elliptical.

I've suddenly developed exercise induced asthma and am having problems easily pulling muscles. So as soon as I notice an issue, I stop. So 25 mins yesterday was the best I could do. I read that the thyroid can cause both of these problems so I'm gonna talk to the doc about it.

Going to the gym again and will probably do the same amount as yesterday.


----------



## largenlovely

Well, I wound up with 15 minutes on the treadmill and 7.5 on the Elliptical ...I guess it was at least something.


----------



## nettie

After three days of riding trails last weekend, I fell back in love with cycling so bought myself a bike today! Already have plans with friends to do some riding over the next few weekends.


----------



## supersizebbw

50 mins arc trainer, 10mins treadmill


----------



## tinkerbell

6 miles yesterday.


----------



## supersizebbw

10mins treadmill, 40mins arc trainer


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I took a yoga class tonight. My roommate spent most of it threatening to fart in my face during Downward Facing Dog. I think that's what I get for feeding her bad Mexican food


----------



## Tracyarts

Yesterday and today, a lot of heavy garden work preparing for early fall planting.

Tracy


----------



## supersizebbw

60mins arc trainer


----------



## Rojodi

Tuesday: 40 minutes on the treadmill, walking at 3.4 mph at a 3 elevation
Today: 30 minutes on the treadmill, walking at 3.2 mph, 3.5 elevation, until the "Tammy Faye" makeup-wearing 20somethings interrupted me by asking me if I'd move so they could all be together


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last weekend: one hour and 5 minutes of walking
Last night: 25 Minutes walking


----------



## Rojodi

This morning: 35 minutes on the treadmill, 3.5 mph, 3 evelation..then a 10 minute walk at 2 mph, while talking to another Tammy-Faye-makeup hater LOL


----------



## largenlovely

The last couple days have been 30 mins on the treadmill and 30 mins on the Elliptical with some leg weights thrown in there.

I think I'm gonna mix it up and go with my friends to do some zumba tonight though.


----------



## EMH1701

Holiday weekend: Got 20 minutes of walking in Saturday and 40 minutes on Monday.

I did a little bit of yoga tonight. It was raining out, so no walking.


----------



## largenlovely

Zumba last night and today I did 18 mins on the Elliptical and 20 mins on the treadmill.

Taking the weekend off and I'm looking forward to some downtime.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours of non-stop house cleaning today


----------



## tonynyc

Saturday Workout using free weights

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X8
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10 reps
3. Dumbbell Shrugs 2X10


----------



## JASmith

Nothing today. Friday was 15 minutes on the Stairmaster Stepmill, 30 minutes on the arc machine, and 15 minutes on the rowing machine.


----------



## largenlovely

Yesterday was 30 mins on the treadmill, 30 mins on the Elliptical and leg weights.

Today was 30 mins on the Elliptical and leg weights at the gym. I didn't do the treadmill because tonight I'm going to zumba. I've been out of zumba a while and went back last week and liked t'fell out lol. So I figure I need to be doing both the gym and zumba to cover all my cardio bases.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 9/11/2012 Workout (finally got to the gym today after a month) 

Bike - warmup 10 min 


1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Seated Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Laty Pulldown Machine 2X10
5. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X10 
6. Tricep Press 2X10

__________________


----------



## largenlovely

30 mins treadmill
30 mins Elliptical
Inner and outter thigh weights


----------



## Diana_Prince245

After spending most of yesterday afternoon/evening running around trying to find workout clothes in a size 18 that weren't really fitted (stupid Target), I got a migraine at work and had to skip my Hip Hop Hustle class. sigh.

Tomorrow's water aerobics though. It's way fun.


----------



## largenlovely

Diana_Prince245 said:


> After spending most of yesterday afternoon/evening running around trying to find workout clothes in a size 18 that weren't really fitted (stupid Target), I got a migraine at work and had to skip my Hip Hop Hustle class. sigh.
> 
> Tomorrow's water aerobics though. It's way fun.



Sorry to hear u gotta migrain but a hip hop hustle class sounds awesome!!


----------



## largenlovely

30 mins on the elliptical and some thigh work today.

Doing zumba tonight


----------



## Diana_Prince245

An hour of deep water aerobics today. I just might actually sleep tonight.


----------



## largenlovely

Had a light day..20 mins on the treadmill and 20 mins on the elliptical.

Taking the weekend off from my grinding workout schedule...unless lots of sex counts lol


----------



## EMH1701

Spent an hour walking around in the mall with nothing to show for it except some socks.


----------



## largenlovely

Yesterday...30 mins treadmill and 30 mins Elliptical plus I walked around the mall for about 20 minutes

Today...30 mins treadmill and 30 mins elliptical


----------



## JASmith

Stairmaster 15 minutes
Cybex Arc Trainer 30 minutes
Ergo Rower 15 minutes
Total calories burnt: 829.


----------



## largenlovely

30 mins treadmill
30 mins elliptical

I usually break it up...20 mins treadmill, 20 mins elliptical, 10 mins treadmill and 10 mins elliptical but today I did them straight through with only one break in between switching machines. It was brutal lol but I did it.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday Workout using free weights

1. Dumbbell Presses 2X8
2. Dumbbell Squats 2X10 reps
3. Dumbbell Shrugs 2X10


----------



## Tracyarts

I couldn't get to sleep, so I went and did an hour of water jogging and aquacize earlier this morning. 

Tracy


----------



## Jah

8 minutes of walking and 6 minutes wii fit.


----------



## largenlovely

50 mins Elliptical
20 mins treadmill


----------



## largenlovely

35 mins elliptical
13 mins treadmill


----------



## largenlovely

46 mins elliptical
14 mins treadmill

And fixing to get started cleaning the house and floors. That always works up a sweat


----------



## LoveBHMS

7 miles on the treadmill at 2% incline.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum- Vertical plyo
Then I used my bullworker.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 10/9/2012 Workout

*** Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Rowing Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
6. Vertical Bench Press 2X10


----------



## JASmith

30 minutes on the Cybex Arc Trainer
32 minutes on the Precor Elliptical
Total calories burnt, according to the machines: 929


----------



## Tracyarts

75 minutes of mixed water jogging and aquacize. I added some extra songs to my playlist to give me a longer warm-up and cool-down. 

Tracy


----------



## JASmith

65 minutes on the Elliptical...


----------



## Jah

Too much exercise. Hours of packing, cleaning, moving bags and boxes because of moving house.


----------



## tonynyc

Monday 10/15/2012 Workout

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Hamstring Curls 2X12
4. Lat Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. Alternate Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Alternate Bicep Curls 2X10
8. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## JASmith

65 minutes on the elliptical-990 calories burnt off!


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 10/23/2012 Workout

*** Bike 10 min

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. hamstring Curls 2X10
4 .Back Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press 2X10
6. Alternate One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X6-8 
7. Tricep Press 2X10

__________________


----------



## JASmith

The standard 65 minutes on the elliptical. Almost have cracked 1000 calories burnt off in that time period!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I racked up one hour and 55 minutes worth of walking last week.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Asylum Volume 2- X Trainer

More confusing than difficult for me this first time. Great work though.


----------



## JASmith

65 Minutes on the elliptical. New record with 1031 calories burnt off!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two mile walk
Insanity the asylum volume 2- Upper elite


----------



## supersizebbw

thursday: 40mins arc trainer, +free weights

today: 1 hour treadmill (on incline), +free weights


----------



## Tracyarts

An approximate 30 minute stroll browsing around a store. I'm making myself get out and walk around as long as I possibly can in hopes of learning to work through the pain better and build up more endurance and mobility.

Tracy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum Volume 2 - Power Legs
Thrilling one. Pools of sweat.

I threw a couple kicks on the Thai bag too. Felt so good. I'm going to kick that thing more often. lol


----------



## AuntHen

Still walking... did over an hour today!


----------



## supersizebbw

60mins arc trainer and 10mins treadmill


----------



## Jon Blaze

5 Nov - Back and Six pack. Great core work. Painful lol
6 Nov - Off Day stretch
7 Nov - Championship/Sudden Death Overtime fitness test. The killer I expected. The test at the end is ridiculous. You gauge your progress at the end of 50 minutes of butt kicking. Hellish, but some parts were fun and interesting.


----------



## EMH1701

Went out for a walk during lunch hour today. It's getting dark out faster, so the walking has to be done earlier.


----------



## Jon Blaze

8 Nov - Off
9 Nov- X Trainer. A little better than last time, but still quite exhausting.


----------



## supersizebbw

45min body combat workout dvd


----------



## JASmith

65 minutes on the Stairmaster.
Gonna get those "buns of steel"!


----------



## Jah

15 minutes of walking


----------



## tonynyc

Monday 11/26/2012 Workout 

1. Warm-up Shoulders 2X12
2. Knee Extensions 2X12
3. Leg Presses Curls 2X10
4. Lat Pulldown Machine 2X10
5. Incline Press @X10 
6. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X10 
7. Tricep Press 2X10
8. Back Machine 2X10


----------



## JASmith

60 minutes on the Cybex Arc Trainer.


----------



## Jah

Today - 90 minutes walking
Yesterday - 10 minutes walking and crunches


----------



## Marlayna

I stopped exercising about 3 or 4 years ago, but I'm back in training. I have a pretty good treadmill, so I started walking a mile a day, and gradually increased the speed and distance. It feels good... but I still don't like it.


----------



## Jah

60 minutes of walking


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday 12/4/2012 Workout 



1. Knee Extensions 2X12
2. Leg Presses 2X10
3. Lat Pulldown Machine 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10 
5. One Arm Shoulder Presses 2X10 
6. Tricep Press 2X10


----------



## Jon Blaze

Eight miles of rollerblading listening to psy trance, electro house, old school hip hop, and glam metal. Very relaxed now.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Same thing today. Around four miles today, but I'm about to go again. Relaxing.


----------



## Pandasaur

So excited, my eliptical was assembled today. I did 20 minutes today and plan to increase the time it each week.


----------



## JASmith

30 minutes on the treadmill on full incline at 3.5 mph, and then 30 minutes on the Stairmaster.


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of walking on the treadmill, followed by 20 minutes of icing my knees and ankle/feet combinations in a trainer's office - she's my nephew's long time girlfriend. 

I believe I have developed arthritis in both sets of joints


----------



## Marlayna

40 minutes fast walking in the park. I feel good. The fresh air is invigorating.


----------



## Webmaster

The usual 3-mile morning run. I go at 7am and often don't see a single person or car. Amazing given that this is a residential neighborhood. Today it was just 34 degrees Fahrenheit and the lawns and parks were all frosty, which made it all look wintery and somehow festive. There are times when I miss my native Switzerland where snowy days were quite common.


----------



## loopytheone

Wow, this is a great idea! I bet this will help me keep motivated and feel like more rewarded, you know? ^_^

15 minutes of high energy dancing like a diva.


----------



## loopytheone

Walked the dog for about 40mins today. That is all.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and Agility


----------



## Pandasaur

Ive been doing pretty well with my elliptical. Last week i worked out for 30 minutes for five days. 

This week I did 30 minutes everyday so far


----------



## Jon Blaze

Capoeira! My technique sucks now, but I had lots of fun.


----------



## JASmith

1 Hour on the Treadmill.
30 Minutes at the Weights.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Moar hybridzation lol

Insanity The Asylum Volume 2 - X Trainer
DDPYOGA - Diamond dozen (and then energy later)
I might go to the Tae Kwon Do class too. Mebbe lol


----------



## supersizebbw

i need to get back on here...i barely stepped into the gym in december sigh!:doh:


----------



## Pandasaur

After the week of Christmas I started working out again. Im trying to maintain the 30 minutes a day on the elliptical. If anything its helping with my stress and mood.


----------



## Rojodi

45 minute walk in the mall, didn't have to avoid many old people or teens.


----------



## Marlayna

Walked, ran, walked, ran, walked, total 30 minutes, plus 10 minute warm-up, 10 minute cool-down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min walking Saturday

35 min on Sunday


----------



## Aust99

Swam yesterday... 10 laps of 50m pool.... 

Walked dogs today and did some running... Crazy for me...

Swimming again tomorrow.


----------



## EMH1701

Tried going for a walk yesterday and slipped on some glare ice. Wound up spraining my knee and staying in bed for the rest of the day. This is what I get for trying to walk outside in January.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EMH1701 said:


> Tried going for a walk yesterday and slipped on some glare ice. Wound up spraining my knee and staying in bed for the rest of the day. This is what I get for trying to walk outside in January.


 How awful- so sorry that happened 


three hours of housekeeping for money yesterday- floor scrubbing, vacuuming and dusting


----------



## Jon Blaze

Capoeira! So much fun


----------



## EMH1701

According to my pedometer, I got 4896 steps in today. Not sure if this is accurate or if my limp is throwing it off. However, it's better than not moving at all.


----------



## Aust99

Swam today and yesterday... Today was hard!!!! Though I'd drown. Lol

Turns out I was fine. Ha ha. What's the saying, the mind will give up before the body will....


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum Volume 2 - X trainer (AM)
Dodgeball (AM)
Then Capoeira. (PM)

Pooped.....


----------



## Deacone

100 squats - 40 body weight, 40 wide stance, 20 with weights
50 minutes crosstrainer with 5 minute intervals
flat bench press 2 x 10 rep
incline bench press 2 x 10 rep
cable flys 3 x 20 reps
lateral pulldowns 3 x 20 reps
seated rows 3 x 10 reps
tricep cable pulldowns 3 x 10 reps


I will hurt tomorrow, I can see it now


----------



## Aust99

Swam again... Pushed ourselves further this time...


----------



## Deacone

80 body weight squats
100 (10 reps x 10 sets) of incline push ups

Not so much but that was all done at work between customers because it was boring today! Snow day lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Capoeira again.


----------



## AuntHen

I am sure that you will all be so surprised to hear that I am still....*walking *

At least 40 min/day, mostly in a nature park (fit with a creek, trails and the like) 

My body does not feel right unless I do it every day. Love it!


----------



## Deacone

80 bodyweight squats
40 dumbell lift squats
60 lat pull downs (widegrip & close grip) 45 kg
15 push ups
30 minutes on cross trainer
40 cable flys 7 kg
40 dumbell flys 5kg in each
50 barbell chestpress 20 kg
tricep pulldowns 15 kg


----------



## Deacone

100 body weight squats
50 cable flys 7 kg
Standing barbell 21s 12.5kg x 4 reps (so 84)
40 minutes cross trainers


----------



## agnieszka

wow Deacone, 40 mins on crosstrainer? 10 min is max for me....


----------



## EMH1701

1/2 hour on treadmill this morning. I still have to go slow since the knee is a bit stiff, but it's much better than it was.


----------



## Aust99

An hour of swimming laps... It's getting eaiser and I love it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the asylum volume 2 - Back and 6 pack
Six miles of inline skating after.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm trying to do more walking. I decided to wear a pedometer to work today and I apparently did over 10,500 steps - about 5 miles - while on my shift. I live near a park with some great walking trails, so I think I'm going to start walking there too.

It's like baby steps towards 'real' excercise


----------



## Jon Blaze

Victoria08 said:


> I'm trying to do more walking. I decided to wear a pedometer to work today and I apparently did over 10,500 steps - about 5 miles - while on my shift. I live near a park with some great walking trails, so I think I'm going to start walking there too.
> 
> It's like baby steps towards 'real' excercise



Every little things counts.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum Volume - Speed and agility
DDPYOGA - Energy
Bullworker


----------



## Jon Blaze

DDPYOGA
Soon to do some isokinator/bullworker sets.


----------



## Actor4hire

If anybody is in the Los Angeles (or visiting) Richard Simmons studio Slimmons in Beverly Hills is an incredible size friendly challenging workout. People of all shapes and sizes are there with ZERO judgement. Richard teaches the class himself on Tues and Thurs nights at 6:30 and on Saturday he does kind of a motivation class from 10:30 AM to 11:15 and then teaches class right after. If you're not able to move well do to your size, people do the class in chairs all the time.


----------



## Pandasaur

ugh after dancing so much on Saturday my legs have been so sore. I missed two days of working out and felt guilty but finally started back again tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got in more than an hour of walking on Saturday and three hours of house the weekend before that


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum Volume 1- Speed and Agility (2x) 

I really needed to get back in the gym. I feel so relaxed.


----------



## loopytheone

20 mins of walking on the treadmill
8 minutes on the crosstrainer 
5 minutes on the side stepper
14 minutes on the exercise bike
10 minutes on the arm bike
10 minutes on the weights

I walked my sister's dog earlier as well. Not too bad!


----------



## nettie

FINALLY got approval to return to Zumba classes. YAY!!!


----------



## AuntHen

Wow Jon! You haven't posted in a long time. Did you stop the insanity? 


I am still walking 45 minutes to an hour/day... more *power *walking right now because since I moved to this area the main route I take is uphill, so I have to really "hoof it" (as my Dad likes to say). There is a nature park but it has so many bike riders and I am paranoid of ticks and Lyme's Disease in this part of the country... so uphill it is.


----------



## HottiMegan

60 minutes of sweating, heart pounding, butt kicking martial arts today. It's my first time back in two weeks after i strain/sprained my foot. It's still in a bit of pain and swelling but i got sick of convalescing. 
Friday, we're joining a local gym that has free childcare. Immo use that A LOT this summer.. just for some me time even if it means exercise is involved. (I rarely get time away from the kids for me time)


----------



## AuntHen

one hour walk (at least 1/2 uphill)

I was movin', shakin' and sweatin', woooooo. Feels good!


----------



## Morganer

I have begun walking a few miles at least a day, I dont let the heat stop me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*First CROSSFIT class today....30minutes later still sweating my ASS OFF...I can't wait for TOMORROW!!!*


----------



## EMH1701

Have started doing strength training with resistance bands. I know, I know...the die-hards will be like, wtheck, resistance bands? But it's expensive to get actual weights shipped, and anything is better than nothing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OFF TO MY 2ND crossfit class...and MY GLUTES Are killing me from all the squatting yesterday...and the middle of my back/top of it from the thrusting....DAMN I FORGOT HOW GOOD IT FEELS TO HURT!!!*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

After falling off the wagon for nearly a year (having attained my weight loss goal and really not wanting to maintain a ~2400 daily calorie intake), I'm climbing back on because a) life's about to get active, so I need to be in shape again and b) I'm starting to regain non-lean mass and I'm not happy about that.

A bit surprised by how not out-of-shape I am; managed 20 minutes/1.6 miles on the elliptical + 1 minute/.1 miles backwards, 20 situps, 15 pushups, 20/22/24 arm curls (5 pounds each arm), and 22/24/26 tricep extensions, 5 pounds. Need to get a full weight set so I can increase that number over time. Will slack on the cardio once I can comfortably do 2mi forward/.25 backward, but intend to strengthen and tone up as best I can without involving a gym membership.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just finished 3rd day in a row CROSSFIT training...not sure if I am way over my head or what...it's ironwomen and shit....all VERY IN SHAPE looking folks...and I am there to get FIT, strong, balance & lose another 45 or more #s....I am aching all over...but FEEL FUCKIN AWESOME...I love the sore sore sore!!! ACHING....
*


----------



## EMH1701

Went walking in the park for a good hour. Got some good nature photos as a bonus.


----------



## Jah

10 minutes of walking today


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I preface these comments by stating that Mrs Ho Ho and I each rode over 1,000 miles on our trail bikes last year. Then, in December, I was hit by something like ataxia, for which a cause has yet to be identified. I spent this spring learning to balance and to walk, with a walker, a cane, and persistence.

So:

1. Congratulations to all of you who post in this thread. ALL show what heroic efforts even and out of shape, or sick, body can achieve.

2. Congratulations to Mrs. Ho Ho, who has ridden several hundred miles this spring (with a totally refurbished 17 y.o. bike and her weight loss of 60+ lb.), in jaunts of 25 miles or less.

3. Congratulations to ME. I have ridden my trail bike in the driveway several times. Today I rode in the street for ONE FULL MILE! Controlling a bike when you are coming back from ataxia can be dangerous but you gotta keep trying. By the end of the summer, I hope to be joining Mrs Ho Ho again on the long trails.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I preface these comments by stating that Mrs Ho Ho and I each rode over 1,000 miles on our trail bikes last year. Then, in December, I was hit by something like ataxia, for which a cause has yet to be identified. I spent this spring learning to balance and to walk, with a walker, a cane, and persistence.
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. Congratulations to all of you who post in this thread. ALL show what heroic efforts even and out of shape, or sick, body can achieve.
> 
> 2. Congratulations to Mrs. Ho Ho, who has ridden several hundred miles this spring (with a totally refurbished 17 y.o. bike and her weight loss of 60+ lb.), in jaunts of 25 miles or less.
> 
> 3. Congratulations to ME. I have ridden my trail bike in the driveway several times. Today I rode in the street for ONE FULL MILE! Controlling a bike when you are coming back from ataxia can be dangerous but you gotta keep trying. By the end of the summer, I hope to be joining Mrs Ho Ho again on the long trails.



*CONGRATS...KEEP DOING IT....

I was at CrossFit yesterday and heading to class #5 IN A MINUTE...psycho workouts I TELL YOU!!!*


----------



## EMH1701

Survived the treadmill for an hour.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I preface these comments by stating that Mrs Ho Ho and I each rode over 1,000 miles on our trail bikes last year. Then, in December, I was hit by something like ataxia, for which a cause has yet to be identified. I spent this spring learning to balance and to walk, with a walker, a cane, and persistence.
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. Congratulations to all of you who post in this thread. ALL show what heroic efforts even and out of shape, or sick, body can achieve.
> 
> 2. Congratulations to Mrs. Ho Ho, who has ridden several hundred miles this spring (with a totally refurbished 17 y.o. bike and her weight loss of 60+ lb.), in jaunts of 25 miles or less.
> 
> 3. Congratulations to ME. I have ridden my trail bike in the driveway several times. Today I rode in the street for ONE FULL MILE! Controlling a bike when you are coming back from ataxia can be dangerous but you gotta keep trying. By the end of the summer, I hope to be joining Mrs Ho Ho again on the long trails.



July 4th. This week we are at our Duluth condo. As we nearly always do when in town, visited the local university UMD and 'our' bench - connected with our scholarship program, The Philemon & Baucis Scholarship. The bench overlooks the pond in the Bagley Nature Center, on campus.

Just behind the bench and Bagley is a jutting edifice called Rock Hill, also on-campus and the scene of many 'adventures', featuring college-age males. I once got my dad's '56 Olds stuck up there for hours, gathering small sticks for traction and finally getting it home - 2 hours late.

The hill rises about 235 feet above the rest of the campus. The trail leading to the top is rough but easy for someone in condition. I have climbed it hundreds of times in the past.

Today, despite the lingering ataxia, Mrs Ho Ho and I decided to have a go at it. If it were too much for my still-recovering balance, we could always turn back.

Using my cane for stability, we made it to the top. We took a few pix for confirmation which I may post elsewhere, later. Mrs Ho Ho, having lost 60 lb since last time we climbed it together, was pretty proud of herself too, barely taking a deep breath. But this is to be expected of the demon biker she has become.

What awaits tomorrow and the day after? Well, I don't know. I still don't know what is wrong with me or what caused it. Maybe I'll die tomorrow (75 y.o. folks have a habit of doing that unexpectedly). But I am beginning to have the feeling that there are still some trails ahead of me, and Mrs Ho Ho.


----------



## EMH1701

Got up early (5:30) this morning, so I went for a walk. It was already very muggy out. I wonder if it is going to thunderstorm today.


----------



## Victoria08

I've been walking a lot over the past few months - about 30 to 60 minutes, 3 to 4 times a week.
Today, I challenged myself to walk a specific trail around a lake....it is 6km from start to finish. I did it . It took me an hour and 20 minutes, but I did it and I felt fantastic.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went out for a brisk walk last night of about an hour in length. This was for the first time in forever it seems. No knee pain or discomfort at all. Al the time in the pool the last two weeks either swimming or jogging in the water really seemed to payoff and helped the transition back to land, so to speak.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 mins of walking on Friday and then another 30 on Saturday


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sixty minutes of walking tonight.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday July 23rd- workout 

Nautilus Machines

Warm up- Bike 10 minutes
Knee Extensions 3 X 10 reps
Back 3X10 reps
Incline Press 3X10 reps

** Felt good just getting in a workout yesterday


----------



## tonynyc

*Old School Day*

Dumbbell Shoulder Presses
Dumbbell Shrugs
Bodyweight Exercises (Pushups)


----------



## HDANGEL15

Went back to crossfit after 2 week break!!
Felt so good!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Got over a good hour of walking around a big street fair last night


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got over a good hour of walking around a big street fair last night



Now Greenie: did you get to enjoy any of the great food carts at the fair????


----------



## tonynyc

I wanted to say thanks for the workout "reps" and time for me to pass as much of the "rep poundage" that I can - great work everyone


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Thursday-Sixty minutes of walking
Friday-Thirty minutes cleaning out part of the garage for the new sofa (it was hot and humid so it counts lol)
Saturday-hour and a half just puttering around in the pool
Today-45 minutes of jogging in the pool and another 45 minutes of just playing around


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> Now Greenie: did you get to enjoy any of the great food carts at the fair????


Tony I was actually good and just bought my girls snow cones. 
However I did buy myself a Dr Pepper- but half of it still sits on my bedside table. 

<adjusts halo>


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I have been doing KETTLEBELL workouts everyday at home.....I will take my time getting up to the full 3 rounds....but I AM DOING IT!!!*


----------



## tonynyc

Friday August 2nd- workout 

Nautilus Machines


Warm up- Bike 10 minutes
**Knee Extensions 3 X 10 reps
Leg Presses 2X10
**Upper Back 2X10 
**Incline Press 2X10 
**Forearms 2X10 
Lower Back 2X10 

** Increased weight


----------



## EMH1701

30 minutes on the treadmill tonight. Hoping to get a good long walk in this weekend outside with the nice weather.


----------



## Jah

Monday, Wednesday and Friday - wii fit
Thursday - resistance exercises


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Heading to Saturday competitive CROSSFIT class...last week kicked my ass, and was drained for the day....sitting on a toilet was painful....from all the squats..CAN"T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN LOL*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Heading to Saturday competitive CROSSFIT class...last week kicked my ass, and was drained for the day....sitting on a toilet was painful....from all the squats..CAN"T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN LOL*




Annoying as that pain can be, it sure gives me a sense of accomplishment when I do have it

10 minutes walking Thursday night
45 minutes of swimming today plus ten minutes walking


----------



## Rojodi

I hobbled 1.25 miles to Starbucks, carrying my laptop, in 24 minutes


----------



## DKnight00

2 hours of cardio

1 1/2 hour walking

1/2 hour jogging

30 mins of strength training with dumbbells


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minutes walking in the mall


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work
45 minute round trip to and from the market

(And learning that the arthritis pain might be due to a new medication )


----------



## DKnight00

45 min cardio, 15 min strength training before work this morning.


----------



## EMH1701

Did some weight-lifting with the hand weights. Also did some of my old Karate routines just as exercise from when I was much younger. I really enjoyed it then, and if my bad knee will tolerate it, I don't see why I can't do it as exercise. Sprained it last winter...it's mostly healed, and I can walk without limping, but it still hurts in a few situations.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I did water aerobics last night, and my knees hate me for it. So it'll me yoga for me today in my quest to get into better shape. I wish deep water aerobics were an option, but none of my gym's locations have a pool deeper than 5 feet.


----------



## EMH1701

Half an hour on the treadmill.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 minute walk Friday night

3 hours cleaning Saturday


----------



## Diana_Prince245

An hour of water aerobics


----------



## Jah

Monday, Wednesday and Friday - wii fit.
Tuesday and Thursday - resistance exercises.


----------



## EMH1701

30 minutes on the treadmill today. Have gaming all afternoon, so this was pretty much the only time I could squeeze it in. Tomorrow I want to find a park to walk in.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*CrossFit today..hardest/ longest ever WOD.....46minutes....WIPED OUT*


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk
20 minutes of Frisbee tossing
(followed by 20 minutes of ice, 15 minutes of heat, and 3 Advils. Sucks to be old and have arthritis!)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*CrossFit today..hardest/ longest ever WOD.....46minutes....WIPED OUT*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got in about 30 minutes of walking today


----------



## Jah

Monday, Wednesday and Friday - wii fit
Tuesday and Thursday - walking and resistance exercises


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Saturday Grand Opening of 410 Crossfit...I did the first official 

1 minute-Wall Balls
1 minute- Kettle Bell Swings
1 Minute- Press
1 minute- BOX Jump/Step ups for me scaled down
1 minute- Row
1 Minute REST
start over 2x

IT HAS BEEN FREE FOR THE LAST 6 weeks....I love this...and really enjoy the mixing up part (no 2 workouts alike)....I really feel like I accomplished something when I am done...and am wiped...but these classes are $150+/month.........I can't afford it...got a $49/Groupon for one near my office.....*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes walking in the mall today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator strength work. Cardio in the morning.


----------



## EMH1701

Survived 60 minutes on the treadmill. I didn't get much exercise earlier this week because I did something to my bad knee over last weekend. Not sure what, as I didn't fall -- it just randomly hurt for no apparent reason. It didn't really get better until the other day. Did a little bit of weight lifting yesterday with the hand weights.


----------



## Jah

Monday: wii fit
Tuesday: walking and resistance exercises
Wednesday: wii fit
Thursday: walking and resistance exercises
Friday: wii fit
Saturday: walking


----------



## SprocketRocket

Today - Panda Express lunch of 1 Orange Chicken, 1 Kung Pao chicken, 1 Beijing Beef. 1 calorie Sobe drink substituted for soda; no more double entree of Orange Chicken.

followed up by 30 minutes walking in the nice weather.

Tomorrow: Repeat, minus the Panda Express.


----------



## missyj1978

30 mins of yoga then 45 mins of wii fit. I am SO getting rid of this baby belly!!


----------



## SprocketRocket

missyj1978 said:


> 30 mins of yoga then 45 mins of wii fit. I am SO getting rid of this baby belly!!



Do you drink a lot of water and cut down on the sugary drinks? It helps!


----------



## SprocketRocket

Thinking of walking a good hour plus today.


----------



## veggieforever

5 miles on treadmill between 7-15% incline this afternoon. Good for the ol' buns! lol  I am also trying to walk to college 3 days a week, totalling around 70 mins walking minimum on those days  Feeling good. Feeling strong


----------



## FatAndProud

I've begun exercising at Planet Fitness. I enjoy it very much and people surprisingly leave me alone. I'm well over 400lbs


----------



## Jah

I got exercise throwing bread to birds today.


----------



## FatAndProud

I burned a total of 802 cals today

Weight machines:
Extensor spinae - 4 sets of 12 @ 110lbs
Lats/traps - 4 sets of 12 @ 50lbs
Biceps/lats - 4 sets of 12 @ 65lbs
Biceps (diff machine) - 4 sets of 12 @ 45lbs

40 mins of intense cardio (HR: 169-175) on the glider machine
16 mins of moderate cardio (HR:150) on the treadmill with a 2.5 incline and speed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cleaned house for three hours straight yesterday then went and walked around the county fair for a while


----------



## EMH1701

Yesterday got on the treadmill for 30 minutes.

Did 15 minutes with the kettle bell today. It's 10 pounds and I'm only used to 5 pound hand weights, so I can only do about 15 minutes before my arms turn into spaghetti.


----------



## FatAndProud

Weights:
1. Gastrocs - 4 sets of 12 reps (110lbs)
2. Hams - 4 sets of 12 reps (30lbs)
3. Glutes - 4 sets of 12 reps (70lbs)
4. Abs - 4 sets of 12 reps (50lbs)

Cardio:
40 min on glider 

Blah, I've been on antibiotics lol I've no energy lol My gf asked me if I wanted to do 60 mins lol I said hell no. I don't think she realizes I'm a lot fatter than she is lol


----------



## LeoGibson

Today,

Deadlift

Warm-up
135x5
185x5

Work sets
225x5
205x5

Bench Press

Warm-up
135x5

Work Sets
225x5
205x5

Conditioning

3 minute Barbell Tabata Complex with 75 lbs.
16 kg kettlebell ladder conditioning complex


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> Today,
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Warm-up
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 
> Work sets
> 225x5
> 205x5
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> Warm-up
> 135x5
> 
> Work Sets
> 225x5
> 205x5
> 
> Conditioning
> 
> 3 minute Barbell Tabata Complex with 75 lbs.
> 16 kg kettlebell ladder conditioning complex



I totally stare at the big guys lifting!! Undressing you in my mind lol

Weights
Triceps - 4 sets of 12 (60lbs)
Biceps - 4 sets of 12 (35lbs)
Extensor spinae - 4 sets of 12 (110lbs)
Deltoids - 4 sets of 12 (40lbs)

Cardio
45 mins on glider (HR: 169 - 175)


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I totally stare at the big guys lifting!! Undressing you in my mind .....



Fair enough. Chicks lifting are pretty sexy to me. I would probably have already undressed you in mine!


----------



## Heart & Mind

2-4 hours everyday. I work at a gym. 

Biceps ~24~26 kg. Triceps ~55~60 kg. Legs it's like 200 lol


----------



## LeoGibson

Bench Press-135x5, 230x5, 205x5

Squat-135x7, 185x5, 250x5, 225x5

Conditioning
Barbell Ladder Complex- Hang Cleans, Military Press, Back Squats, Good Mornings, Rows for 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2 @ 75lbs.


----------



## FatAndProud

I love that more fat people are going to the Planet Fitness I've been training at.

Weights
Gastrocs - 4 sets of 12 reps (70lbs)
Hamstrings/Glutes - 4 sets of 12 reps (55lbs)
Quads - 4 sets of 12 reps (50lbs)
Can't remember the last one LOL but it's basically the same program as above (lower extremities)

Cardio
45 min on the glider ...kept my HR 170-175 

I'm pooped!


----------



## Yakatori

^Might-well be that they've always been there, but you're just noticing it more since you're going more frequently for more time?


----------



## FatAndProud

I hope so...because it makes me feel like there's an unspoken camaraderie between other fat workout-ers and I lol.


----------



## Yakatori

There is a certain....[*over-pronounce*]..._esprit de corps_!! Comfort & encouragement just in seeing others.


----------



## tonynyc

Tuesday and Thursday - workout 

Nautilus Machines

Warm up- Bike 10 minutes
Knee Extensions 3 X 10 reps
Back 2X8 reps
Incline Press 2X8 reps
Reverse Curls 2X10 reps (forearms)

good to get back to the gym - just trying to be consistent with it


----------



## LeoGibson

Deadlift- 250x5,225x5

Bench Press- 235x4, 210x5

Conditioning- Kettlebell complex with swings, snatches, and side press


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> ..., snatches, ...



I exercise with schlongs, myself.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I exercise with schlongs, myself.



That's what I call using my home gym. I have to go outside the house to workout with snatches! 

Today's workout

Squats- 275x5, 245x5

Bench Press- 235x5, 210x5

Conditioning-

3x 3 minute Tabata complexes consisting of Romanian Deadlift, Hang Cleans, Military Press, Back Squat, Good Mornings, and Bent-over Rows with 75lbs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes of walking in the mall


----------



## tonynyc

Monday - workout 

Nautilus Machines

Warm up- Bike 10 minutes
Knee Extensions 3 X 10 reps
Back 2X8 reps
Incline Press 2X8 reps
Reverse Curls 2X10 reps (forearms)


----------



## Rojodi

might be my last report for a bit 

2 miles of walking


----------



## LeoGibson

Kettlebell Workout

200 swings and 50 snatches with a 16 kg kettlebell in 15 timed minutes.


----------



## FatAndProud

Abs machine....like maybe 36 reps @ 50lbs

45 mins of intense cardio.

An hour of watching a greek god-esque man....all sweaty and strong...being sexy RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME, AS USUAL. Use the other damn weight machines down a ways, sir. I am trying not to miss my mark on the glider and fall and die. Thank you, sexy man.


----------



## LifeTraveller

There's a great municipal recreation center not too far from where I live. I'm old enough I get a discount. . which makes going more palpable. .Not to mention they've got a great mix of machines, and free weights. 

The other days I like to walk 4-6 miles. . inclement weather has me at the indoor walking track, but I've been known to walk in the rain and snow. . appropriately dressed of course. . 

Today was "walk" day. . I was keeping up a good pace between the hills and the flats. . I even got a bit of additional cardio when the pit bull chased me for a short distance. . He just wanted one of the treats I carry for just such occasions. .


----------



## FatAndProud

My gf has been cancelling our workouts lately. I mooch off her membership (free guests). So, I walked around a lot today. I didn't feel winded or as good as pushing it at the gym. This is probably the 5th time she has canceled and she's thinner than me! lol

It's okay, though. Wooooosahbah.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dead lift 2x5

Bench Press 2x5

Conditioning- hang cleans, military press, squat, and good mornings for a continuous ladder of 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2


----------



## FatAndProud

You are so sexy.
Rhomboids/Traps - 4 sets of 12 reps @ 50lbs
Rotator Cuff (Supraspinatus, Infraspinatus, Subscapularis, Teres minor) - 4 sets of 12 reps @ 50lbs
Pecs (LOL)/Biceps - 4 sets of 12 reps @ 35lbs *HARD AS HELL FOR MY FAT ASS lol*
Erector spinae - 4 sets of 12 @ 110lbs

Cardio:
50 mins on glider @ HR: 175-177

Stretching - Fat yoga poses to stretch my neck, back, butt, and legs.


----------



## EMH1701

Picked up a set of 8-pound dumbbells this morning. Must be doing something right if I've graduated from the 5-pound ones.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Deadlift- 100 pounds 1 set 8 reps

Squats- 100 pounds 1 set 8 reps

I could have done more but just trying to slowly ease back into it lol. My legs definitly feel it! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lots of walking around Gatlinburg Tenn yesterday- including some hills- one of them hellacious. My calves hurt today but it was worth it


----------



## JASmith

30 minutes on the treadmill.
30 minute circuit workout.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fallen out of shape again. Need to either get a gym membership or finish work on my room enough to move my elliptical down here so I can get a cardio routine going again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout - Thai Boxing
7 three minutes rounds
First three with the accursed mass suit on. 
-Bullworker routine


----------



## HottiMegan

I started doing weights today with a bench press of 50lbs for 20 lifts and realized my arms are still tired from all the push ups in martial arts yesterday. So i went to work my lower body on a stationary bike. It wasn't a comfortable ride since i feel too tall for the reclining style bike i was using. Maybe my butt was too big too, i dunno. I managed to talk myself through 30 minutes of pretty intense cycling. 

Yesterday i did an intense 60 class of martial arts. We did jumping jacks, push ups and i managed to do 100 crunches!! We also jog laps around the mat every class. I wind up covered in sweat in that class. Max says EWWW when he tries to touch my arm from being all sweaty.


----------



## Oona

Didn't exactly hit the gym, but the mechanic at work is out and our tire order came in. So I unloaded and moved 20 tires by myself.

Yep, arms feel awesome.


----------



## ConnieLynn

So I had a membership at a local gym and ended up hating it and not going because it had childcare and the screaming youngins where right next to the circuit that I used. Raised my stress level instead of lowering it.

So we finally got a new gym in town (Planet Fitness), and no screaming kids. Yay! Worked out tonight with an experienced guy friend, and I have five fat girl friends going. I've got a gym gang!

- 20 minutes on the treadmill

- Tried out a bunch of the weight machines for arms, shoulders, back, since my knowledgeable friend was there to help (my job kills my shoulders).

- 5 minutes on the elliptical

I feel great


----------



## ConnieLynn

30 minutes on treadmill and explored some other weight machines.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 3 of my self imposed 30 minutes / 30 days challenge. 30 minutes / 1.25 miles on the treadmill.

Went to the gym solo since none of my gang were available. A big deal for me, since I really hate exercise and have a hard time going if I'm not committed to meet someone there. I was rewarded with lots of eye candy! I now have a favorite treadmill located within triangle of the guys locker room, lifting area, and the ellipticals. Yummy!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 4 / 30 minutes / 1.25 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 5 / 35 minutes / 1.5 miles. 

And I am actually starting to enjoy it!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 6 / 35 minutes / 1.5 miles. 

For 30 minutes I forgot that I wanted to wring my bosses' necks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 10 of fat girl walking  

I made it to 2 miles / 48 minutes. My goal is mobility / endurance, so I'm happy happy today.

View attachment 111478


----------



## Jon Blaze

Three miles on a treadmill.


----------



## JASmith

30 minutes on the Arc trainer, followed by 20 minutes of weights.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 13 - moving like a tortoise but feeling like a bad ass hare 

View attachment 111539


----------



## Jon Blaze

3.2 mile run


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yesterday- three straight hours of house cleaning then 15 minutes of walking later


----------



## EMH1701

The treadmills in the exercise room aren't working, so I did 20 minutes of weight lifting with 8-pound hand weights and a 10-pound kettlebell.


----------



## Jah

15 minutes on the treadmill and weights


----------



## Oona

30 minutes on the treadmill @ 3.5mph with a 3.5 incline

50 hip abductions @ 100lbs

50 hip adductions @ 100lbs

30 body-weight squats


----------



## tonynyc

Monday - workout 

Nautilus Machines

Warm up- Bike 10 minutes
Knee Extensions 2 X 10 reps
Hamstrings 2X10
Back 2X8 reps
Incline Press 2X8 reps
Hyper Extensions (Lower back) 2X10 reps


----------



## EMH1701

Yesterday got 30 minutes or so helping clean up the lab store at work -- pushing carts, lifting boxes, and hauling out trash. 

They do this kind of thing on a voluntary basis. The treadmill in my apt. building still hasn't been fixed. I suspect a lot of people's resolutions went out the window.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins Body Combat Workout Video  
Pretty proud of myself for being able to complete it from start to finish considering I haven't worked out in over a year, sigh!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity the Asylum - Speed and agility

Bullworker reps later on


----------



## Jah

20 minutes of walking


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday: 2 rounds of shoveling 3-4 inches of snow for 40 minutes, granted the last 3 inches was like lifting cotton

Today: 1 round of shoveling 12 inches of Motherf*&&^ Nature's white crap, followed by 15 minutes of plow remains - which was heavier!!


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr Body Combat Workout Video


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr body combat workout video again today, i really need to try and diversify the videos as it's feeling abit monotonous now, sigh!


----------



## FatAndProud

Yesterday

30 mins high intensity cardio
3 sets of 12 on glute machine @ 50lbs
3 sets of 12 on leg/glute machine @ 110lbs

Today 
30 mins intense cardio on glider
3 sets of 12 on erector spinae @ 100lbs
3 sets of 12 on lumbar/lower back @ 100lbs
3 sets of 12 traps/deltoids @ 50lbs 

I wish I could be at Planet Fitness with some of you ladies


----------



## FatAndProud

I heard it's better to weight train before cardio. I've been doing that. Is it true?


----------



## Rojodi

Do I get extra points for dodging potholes and vehicles when I walk to work?


----------



## LillyBBBW

FatAndProud said:


> I heard it's better to weight train before cardio. I've been doing that. Is it true?



I was told that cardio helps get the blood flowing so that your weight training yeilds more rewards, and also told weight training preps the muscles so that your cardio yeilds more rewards. I guess it depends what you want/need. My old trainer had me doing 15 minutes of moderate cardio, then weight training, then polish off the workout with another 15 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Rojodi

FatAndProud said:


> I heard it's better to weight train before cardio. I've been doing that. Is it true?



When I was an athlete, we never did weight training before cardio. We never did weight training without a proper sweat either, so a little cardio before weights is a good thing, IMO.


----------



## Tracyarts

Gardening. Of the digging and hauling heavy sacks of stuff around variety. 3 hours. I'm spending some quality time with my heating pad this evening. Lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

2.5 hrs of housecleaning- vacuuming, dusting and scrubbing floors


----------



## Webmaster

Carol took up a "Couch-to-5K" program where she has this app on her iPhone that tells when to walk, when to run, how far, how long, and so on and so on. She recruited some girlfriends to go with her, and it's amazing how much stamina she's built between this, Zumba, and our frequent long walks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Webmaster said:


> Carol took up a "Couch-to-5K" program where she has this app on her iPhone that tells when to walk, when to run, how far, how long, and so on and so on. She recruited some girlfriends to go with her, and it's amazing how much stamina she's built between this, Zumba, and our frequent long walks.



I have friends who used the app and really liked it as a good way to start slow, but stay motivated. 


I'm back in the gym after a winter blahs break. I'm on the mile and a minute plan this week, then up to the 2 miles and 2 minute plan next week. Miles on the treadmill and minutes in the tanning booth in prep for a week on a Florida beach in May to celebrate my 50th.


----------



## FatAndProud

Today is my rest day. Light yoga to stretch out sore muscles and promote circulation. Breath control to release stress. 

Monday, it's back to the grind 6x a week for an hour and a half, plus increase in times and weights....Challenge here I come! Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and agility 1.5x
Bullworker later


----------



## EMH1701

9452 steps on my pedometer. So close to 10,000! Luckily, the day's not over yet.


----------



## FatAndProud

My gfs have been canceling their workouts, which is frustrating as I was mooching off their memberships as a guest lol So, I'm going to finally cave in and buy the $10/month membership at Planet Fitness. I went at 5PM and it was poppin. Lots of body types, skin colors, ages...it was a beautiful humanitarian rainbow lol

I burned 657 calories and worked my entire upper body (totaling to 30 mins). I'm going to be incorporating more cardio (as I'm heavy on the weights, currently). I like to teeter-totter between heavy weights/light cardio and heavy cardio/light weight, high reps to keep my body from totally adjusting. I feel like if I don't wake up with pain somewhere, I didn't push it enough lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Asylum - Speed and Agility
Bullworker before bed (when I get to it) lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

1.5 miles / 36 minutes / 4 minute cool down on the treadmill, followed by dodging crazy people at the grocery store since we have "winter weather" in the forecast again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Muay Thai
Bullworker soon lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

Still working on getting back in the groove. Just couldn't seem to focus, but did a mile on the treadmill.


----------



## FatAndProud

I've been working it every day except Sundays. Gettin ripped, yo.

Beat my brother twice in an arm wrestle. He says it's because my arm fat is so heavy lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I made my knee go scrunch three weeks ago while squatting a really low weight for me, so I'm stuck walking until my knee feels better. Blah!


----------



## Rojodi

1.3 miles of walking on the street
2 miles of dreadmill walking (and having several trainers walk away when they heard my body Rice Krispie)


----------



## Jah

Did 20 minutes of walking on the treadmill today.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Finally feel I've adjusted to being back in retail well enough to start regular exercise again. Starting out light (partly to see where I'm at, partly because I'm not eating enough right now to sustain more than "light" without losing weight I don't want to). Finding it oddly hard to bring my appetite/calorie intake up above 2k again (considering that if I do 2 miles of elliptical running paired with light weight lifting, crunches, and pushups every other day, I'll burn somewhere around 2300 calories daily on average). Hopefully exercising regularly will also regulate my sleeping habits some more, which may hopefully also regulate my dietary habits, so I can slim down and tone up without dropping below 180...


----------



## lille

I can't afford to ride or take martial arts classes right now so I got out of the habit of exercising, which makes me feel crappy so I'm trying to be better about doing some things at home. I'm going to try to do a plank, pushups, sit-ups,jumping jacks, and squats every day. I really should start running again, but I hate running outside even more than I hate running on a treadmill.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I heard it's better to weight train before cardio. I've been doing that. Is it true?



Most coaches these days advocate 5-7 minutes moderate cardio to get the core temp up and get a light sweat going before lifting. Followed by your longer cardio session post lifting if you're inclined to do so.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I heard it's better to weight train before cardio. I've been doing that. Is it true?





LeoGibson said:


> Most coaches these days advocate 5-7 minutes moderate cardio to get the core temp up and get a light sweat going before lifting. Followed by your longer cardio session post lifting if you're inclined to do so.



I forgot to add this article. It breaks it down pretty well with a little of the science behind it.


----------



## lille

Didn't do my regular workout today, but between hiking and walking along the beach I walked 5.2 miles so I think I'm good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Speed and Agility 
DDP Yoga - Mix tape
dead lol


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 113968


Now, that the weather is less snowy, I've been jogging with my pup


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bas Rutten's MMA workout (7 3-minute rounds of Thai boxing)
DDP Yoga- Mix Tape

Annnnnndddd I'm spent lol


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . it's too intimidating.

However, I do have something to report. This weekend we did a ten mile bike ride to one of our coffee shops. Hardly enough to get the legs warmed up, but the first I have done since last October.

I am gradually getting over the instability which bothers me more when walking than biking. But I really have to concentrate when biking. 

Last September, I thought I was recovering pretty well, after logging 100 miles over the summer, and then I crashed. Pretty bad but no broken bones or bike parts (that bike is in the shop now to confirm that). I did a short ride about three weeks later, with all the local family and grandkids along.

This year, I'm riding my old comfort bike, a GT Nomad with the big shocks in front, a 'slow' fork and medium tires. Mrs Ho Ho says I'm doing pretty well.

It felt great to get out, though I could feel that I needed some conditioning. But the longest journey starts with a single step.

By the way, nothing but admiration for everyone who has contributed to this thread.


----------



## tonynyc

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . it's too intimidating.
> 
> However, I do have something to report. This weekend we did a ten mile bike ride to one of our coffee shops. Hardly enough to get the legs warmed up, but the first I have done since last October.
> 
> I am gradually getting over the instability which bothers me more when walking than biking. But I really have to concentrate when biking.
> 
> Last September, I thought I was recovering pretty well, after logging 100 miles over the summer, and then I crashed. Pretty bad but no broken bones or bike parts (that bike is in the shop now to confirm that). I did a short ride about three weeks later, with all the local family and grandkids along.
> 
> This year, I'm riding my old comfort bike, a GT Nomad with the big shocks in front, a 'slow' fork and medium tires. Mrs Ho Ho says I'm doing pretty well.
> 
> It felt great to get out, though I could feel that I needed some conditioning. But the longest journey starts with a single step.
> 
> By the way, nothing but admiration for everyone who has contributed to this thread.



*K*udos for getting back on the road to fitness :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Neck and grip work today - getting back into the workout routine


----------



## Rojodi

Nothing today: ankle and foot are swollen due to arthritis


----------



## Actor4hire

Haven't been on the boards in a while but I am so happy to see this thread that I started is alive and thriving! Keep kicking ass everybody!

:bow:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

(I sent this out to my biking friends who know of my health issues and my desire to get back on the trail,)

There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse. ~John Lubbock, "Recreation," The Use of Life, 1894

That quote about horses certainly applies to bikes too.

We did a short bike ride yesterday. Only six miles, cold and windy, but only my 2nd ride of the year. I wasn't feeling very good when we left, but sure felt a lot better afterward. Hope to get out again today, though weather not promising.

Here is a list of horse quotes, most of which also apply to bikes.

http://www.quotegarden.com/horses.html

Keep riding, friends. I will, as long as I can.

PS: we did make about 6 miles today - ran out of time.


----------



## lille

Ho Ho Tai said:


> (I sent this out to my biking friends who know of my health issues and my desire to get back on the trail,)
> 
> There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse. ~John Lubbock, "Recreation," The Use of Life, 1894
> 
> That quote about horses certainly applies to bikes too.
> 
> We did a short bike ride yesterday. Only six miles, cold and windy, but only my 2nd ride of the year. I wasn't feeling very good when we left, but sure felt a lot better afterward. Hope to get out again today, though weather not promising.
> 
> Here is a list of horse quotes, most of which also apply to bikes.
> 
> http://www.quotegarden.com/horses.html
> 
> Keep riding, friends. I will, as long as I can.
> 
> PS: we did make about 6 miles today - ran out of time.



As someone who adores horses and has a complete phobia of bicycles (I had a panic attack the last time I sat one one), I'll politely agree to disagree. Nothing in the world compares to having a 1,000lb animal as a willing partner. Even just being in a barn is enough to boost my mood.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

lille said:


> As someone who adores horses and has a complete phobia of bicycles (I had a panic attack the last time I sat one one), I'll politely agree to disagree. Nothing in the world compares to having a 1,000lb animal as a willing partner. Even just being in a barn is enough to boost my mood.



Lille -

I guess the answer to that is "To each, his (or her) own." The important point for both horses, bikes, or whatever else nourishes you, is to get out there and do something. The last (and first) time I tried to ride a horse, the horse kept going up when I was going down, and v.v. 

By the way, about a year ago, with my bikes hanging in the garage, I couldn't even sit on a stationary exercise bike without falling off.

The first time I tried skis, I started down a relatively small neighborhood hill, got stuck at the bottom with my skis bridging the hill-to-flat area, and broke the skis. So much for that.

I was a pretty good skater at one time (rollers and blades) but haven't tried that since 1975.

A friend spends part of each summer teaching folks with various mental handicaps to ride horses. They use some very docile animals. It has been shown that this has a positive effect on the new riders.

I could probably ride a horse if I put my mind to it. Only problem: no brakes and no handlebars.


----------



## Rojodi

35 minutes of walking in the park, elevation changes make the walk equivalent to 50 minutes


----------



## lille

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Lille -
> 
> I guess the answer to that is "To each, his (or her) own." The important point for both horses, bikes, or whatever else nourishes you, is to get out there and do something. The last (and first) time I tried to ride a horse, the horse kept going up when I was going down, and v.v.
> 
> By the way, about a year ago, with my bikes hanging in the garage, I couldn't even sit on a stationary exercise bike without falling off.
> 
> The first time I tried skis, I started down a relatively small neighborhood hill, got stuck at the bottom with my skis bridging the hill-to-flat area, and broke the skis. So much for that.
> 
> I was a pretty good skater at one time (rollers and blades) but haven't tried that since 1975.
> 
> A friend spends part of each summer teaching folks with various mental handicaps to ride horses. They use some very docile animals. It has been shown that this has a positive effect on the new riders.
> 
> I could probably ride a horse if I put my mind to it. Only problem: no brakes and no handlebars.



I'm perfectly capable of riding a bike, I'm just utterly terrified of them. I'll fall off a horse and hop back on, but bikes, nope nope nope. I'm a certified therapeutic riding instructor so I am very aware of the amazing benefits of riding. Nothing makes me feel better than a good ride.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

lille said:


> ... Nothing makes me feel better than a good ride.



Almost true for me too - 2nd on the list. The first is a good cuddle with my Biking Viking (says so on her tee shirt).


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Did Level 1 of Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred. I had been doing the Fitness Blender videos on YouTube, and thought I was reasonably fit. Ha! I was nearly crying by the end of it


----------



## lille

It's not much because I don't have any equipment other than a yoga mat and can't afford a gym right now, but my boyfriend is holding my accountable for exercising every day. It was something I've tried to do a few times lately but keep getting bumped out of my routine and then it falls apart. So I old him what I wanted to do and he modified it and expects me to stick to it. Knowing he asked me to do it gives me the motivation to get out of bed and do it when I'd rather sleep in an extra 15 minutes. This morning I did 200 jumping jacks, 50 sit-ups, 50 squats, and 50 push-ups.


----------



## Rojodi

35 minute quick walk, carrying 10 lbs of crap/work and person laptops on my back.

10 minutes of ice then 20 minutes of my feet in the gym's pool - PT I once had was there, told me to soak the foot, because it looked "nasty".


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I sent this out as e-mail to appropriate friends (mostly old-timers). It works here too.

Friends - I think this applies to most of us - if not now, someday. I hope that, for those of us whose walking is limited, that biking has the same advantages. Walking, biking, the important thing is to keep moving. Like many seniors, I grab a shopping cart at stores which have them, and wheel it about, even for minimal purchases. It is as good as a walker. I had a clerk admit the other day that she did the same thing for her back problems.

We were biking the other day and encountered a couple walking on the trail - she unaided, he with a walker. I stopped my bike and mentioned to him that, while I rode a bike on the trail, I used a walker at home.

There is always some way to stay mobile. I am reminded of an old Bill Staines song "A Place in the Choir" which contains the lines

All God's critters got a place in the choir
Some sing low, some sing higher
Some sing out loud on the telephone wire
And some just clap their hands, or paws
Or anything they got.

So if you can't walk unaided, use a walker or cane. Bike if you can, or do a treadmill, hanging on to the sides. Rock in the ol' rockin' chair if that works for you. We are all part of the choir, so clap those hands or paws, or whatever you've got.


For seniors, daily moderate exercise 'reduces risk of walking disability'

"Health professionals have long maintained that for older adults, physical activity is important for keeping good health. Now, a new study demonstrates just how important it is. According to research led by the University of Florida and the University of Maryland, daily moderate exercise can mean the difference between becoming housebound or keeping up with everyday activities."


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nine miles around lake Hefner


----------



## Saisha

Jon Blaze said:


> Nine miles around lake Hefner



Looks like a pretty place to ride!


----------



## Jon Blaze

DDP yoga - Mix Tape
One hour in an infrared sauna.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had a three day weekend so I used some of the time to exercise- yay me!!

Friday- 40 minutes walking
Saturday - 30 minutes swimming
Sunday - 30 mins walking


----------



## AuntHen

^ GEF... my fellow walker! :wubu:

Haven't visited this thread in a long while...


I have been walking about an hour or so a day in the nature park but it has been so hot and humid I thought I might die by the end (drama llama). Cold showers feel so great after these treks


----------



## stickypistil

I've been working out for a few months now. I seem to have currently settled on walking 15 - 19 miles per week. I've walked more than that in the past few months, but for the moment 15 -19 miles seems like an amount I can keep up week to week. I'm now also lifting weights at home a couple of times a week, working on my upper body. 

Today I'll probably do 2.5 miles of walking and also lift. I was supposed to have lifted weights already this week, but my left arm was still too sore and I didn't want to push myself too hard with my fibromyalgia--like I unfortunately did last week when I ended up walking 10 miles in one day and had a cute little fibro flare the next day. :doh: But I still had fun walking!


----------



## Saisha

stickypistil said:


> I've been working out for a few months now. I seem to have currently settled on walking 15 - 19 miles per week. I've walked more than that in the past few months, but for the moment 15 -19 miles seems like an amount I can keep up week to week. I'm now also lifting weights at home a couple of times a week, working on my upper body.
> 
> Today I'll probably do 2.5 miles of walking and also lift. I was supposed to have lifted weights already this week, but my left arm was still too sore and I didn't want to push myself too hard with my fibromyalgia--like I unfortunately did last week when I ended up walking 10 miles in one day and had a cute little fibro flare the next day. :doh: But I still had fun walking!



That is phenomenal!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Rojodi

It's been requested that I stop my walking to and from walk for the time being, that request coming from my foot.

Bone spurs are a mighty fine pain!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Elite Functional Exercise - Workout 1


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Some days I feel this way - not always though. I'm still doin' it - biking, working out, complaining a lot. But . . . there's no dust on my bike saddle.


Anonymous (see note below)

I'm sick and I'm tired; my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
In spite of it all, I'm able to grin
When I think of the places my get up has been

Old age is golden, I think I've heard said
But sometimes I wonder as I crawl into bed
My ears in a drawer, my teeth in a cup
My eyes on the table until I wake up

As sleep dims my vision, I say to myself
Is there anything else I should lay on the shelf?
But nations are warring and business is vexed
So I'll stick around to see what happens next

I'm sick and I'm tired; my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
In spite of it all, I'm able to grin
When I think of the places my get up has been

When I was younger, my slippers were red
I could kick up my heels right over my head
When I was older my slippers were blue
But still I could dance the whole night thru

Now I am old, my slippers are black
I huff to the store and I puff my way back
But never you laugh, I don't mind at all
I'd rather be huffing than not puff at all

I'm sick and I'm tired; my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
In spite of it all, I'm able to grin
When I think of the places my get up has been

I get up each morning and dust off my wits
Open the paper and read the obits
If I'm not there, I know I'm not dead
So I eat a good breakfast and go back to bed

I'm sick and I'm tired; my youth is all spent?
My get up and go has got up and went
In spite of it all, I'm able to grin
When I think of the places my get up has been


----------



## Jon Blaze

DDP Yoga- Mix Tape
Bullworker
Sauna


----------



## Saisha

Jon Blaze said:


> Bullworker



Have you ever used the extension with it and if so, what do you think of it?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Saisha said:


> Have you ever used the extension with it and if so, what do you think of it?



I haven't tried it yet, nor for the isokinator that I own. So far, both are good, but I have considered an extension for the latter.


----------



## Saisha

Jon Blaze said:


> isokinator



Thanks for the feedback. Hmm, hadn't heard of the Isokinator - amazing the things they come up with these days!


----------



## Jon Blaze

DDP Yoga - Mix Tape. Slowly getting better.


----------



## FatAndProud

30 mins of yoga
2 hours of a midnight walk along the beach and train tracks 
View attachment 115595


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^that midnight walk sounds awesome!!


35 minutes of walking around the neighborhood with my girls yesterday- some uphill


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes walking Friday
25 minutes walking Saturday
35 minutes walking Monday evening with my girls
30 minutes swimming and walking Tuesday


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

The first was a bike ride of 20 miles, with Mrs Ho Ho (all my rides during recovery have been with Mrs Ho Ho, in case I have an emergency). The second was a* solo ride* of only 5 miles, to the Farmers' Market, where I met Mrs Ho Ho, driving there from work. She gave me and my bike a ride home, not because I couldn't make it but because we had an event to attend.

I receive aphorisms on motivation every day from Runners' World. Whether I draw motivation from them, or recognize behavior in them I find them comforting. Mrs Ho Ho appreciates these too. This one is especially apt. 

*"It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop."
 Confucius*​.

You can find others at http://www.runnersworld.com/motivation?extended=true


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work, carrying two laptops

(and stupidly forgetting to take the Advil BEFORE I stepped out of the house)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I spent six hours in an amusement park yesterday and a lot of the time I was walking....and walking....and walking...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Back at it finally.

Kettlebell cardio circuit. Fuck anyone that feels you can't get a good endurance workout with them. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit followed by ultimate football (I did terrible lol)
Bullworker later probably.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Much walking done on Monday and Tuesday.

Nice trek up a mountain pathway today- definitely got my heart going.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio
bullworker 
sauna


----------



## Deacone

50 minutes/5.5 miles on the cross trainer. 
30kg+my weight squats
Hip abducters
Thigh abducters
60kg Leg Press
2x 30second wall sits.

Now my legs have died.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Kettlebell cardio
> bullworker
> sauna



Jon,
Does sitting in the sauna really count as exercise?


----------



## Jon Blaze

DDP Yoga - Mix Tape
Hour long spin class


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday - Kettlebell cardio/bullworker
Today - DDP Yoga - Hip, back, and knee opener (pretty difficult), isokinator, bullworker in a few minutes.


----------



## Marlayna

Twenty-five minutes on my treadmill, 3mph, 1% incline. I've been very lax lately, but I'm trying to get back to where I used to be before I got so unmotivated. I've even been working with weights again. It feels good to know that I'm doing what I need to do to feel and look better. The more I do, the more I can do, that's the way it works.


----------



## Rojodi

35 minute "steam walk" to and from the market


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Sunday- one hour swimming

Last Wednesday- 40 min walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I spent 3 hrs cleaning someone else's house yesterday. Scrubbed floors,vacuumed,dusted, cleaned bathrooms, washed dishes and changed sheets. I sweated like a pig and the back of my legs hurt today. 
So...I spent four hours at the county fair today and got in a lot of walking.


----------



## tonynyc

Finally getting back on track with my workouts. Did a mix of machines and free weights (heavy dumbbells).


1. Leg Extensions 2X10
2. Leg Curls 2X10
3. Rows 2X10
4. Incline Press 2X10
5. Hyperextensions (back) 2X10 
6. Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Presses 2X2-5
7. Standing Dumbbell Curls 2X8 

*
Great workout everyone - will pass out as much "workout rep" that I can !!!!!!
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

About 25 minutes of walking yesterday and again today


----------



## Rojodi

According to the new app: 3.67 miles of walking


----------



## Deacone

35 minutes of cross trainer - managed nearly 4 miles :>
10 x 20kg chest press
20 x 25kg chest press
10 x 30kg chest press
30 x 8kg dumbell flies (3 x 10) - superset to dumbell chest press with same weights
and some weight pull things for triceps...a lot of them.

I hurt.


----------



## luvmybhm

now that the weather is cooling here i am back to my yard work. spent 90 min weeding around the yard today. it does not sound like much, but man it is a good upper body workout to yank out all those summer weeds. 

was also crushing oyster shells today for around some of my plants to keep the voles out. the things are like rock. i think swinging the tamper is more the culprit for being sore.

i am gonna be more sore tomorrow.  which is gonna stink since i borrowed a pressure washer today to do both our decks by the weekend. 

it does feel good to get out and be busy in the yard again tho


----------



## Deacone

25 minutes intense HIIT on the crosstrainer
80 (4x20) reps, 70kg leg press
60 (4x15) reps, 45kg hip abductor
60 (4x15) reps, 45kg thigh abductor
28 (4x7) reps, 30kg + my own bodyweight obv squats
2 x 30 second wall sits
and 10 minutes of soft yoga mainly working on legs and balance.

It feels funny to stand lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minute walk yesterday
40 minutes walking today in a bird sanctuary

Both times outside and enjoying the cooler weather change in the mountains


----------



## supersizebbw

Planned to do a 30min workout video "Walk away the pounds by Leslie Sansone".....All was going great, then 20mins in, I injured my foot  , will see how it feels tomorrow but might have to rest it for a day or two


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 minutes walking outside today


----------



## Deacone

60 minutes of cross trainer - equalled to 9 minute miles in the end  
Cycled for 45 minutes.


----------



## Deacone

35 minutes cross trainer Intense HIIT - managed 4 miles 
10 x 20kg chest press
20 x 25kg chest press
10 x 30kg chest press
30 x 8kg dumbell flys (3 x 10) - superset to dumbell chest press with same weights
3x10 25kg Tricep pulldowns (split-rope)
3x10 40kg Tricep pulldowns (bar)


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins aerobic workout video.


----------



## nettie

It's been forever since I posted here. Last spring and summer I was doing boot camps and heavy workouts 3-4 times a week. Today I am three weeks post-surgery for cancer and my victory was a ten minute walk. Sigh.


----------



## Deacone

nettie said:


> It's been forever since I posted here. Last spring and summer I was doing boot camps and heavy workouts 3-4 times a week. Today I am three weeks post-surgery for cancer and my victory was a ten minute walk. Sigh.



A victory is still a victory no matter how small or large  Good going!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

nettie said:


> It's been forever since I posted here. Last spring and summer I was doing boot camps and heavy workouts 3-4 times a week. Today I am three weeks post-surgery for cancer and my victory was a ten minute walk. Sigh.



Nettie -
As I recall, you were leading quite a robust life of sports, hiking, et c. before cancer struck you. Take a bit of advice from on who just turned 77 y.o. Age and illness may slow you down. Life may get painful, but - please - keep moving as you can. Nothing but death or giving up can stop you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nettie said:


> It's been forever since I posted here. Last spring and summer I was doing boot camps and heavy workouts 3-4 times a week. Today I am three weeks post-surgery for cancer and my victory was a ten minute walk. Sigh.



Congratulations on the small steps forward :bow:

I walked 25 minutes on Wednesday and a half hour outside today- how beautiful the weather was for a walk!!


----------



## lille

Hiked Mount Major with my mom.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We have an urban apple orchard nearby, called Victoria Valley Orchard. It was started by Molly and her husband ('Pap') in 1966. It is near where I used to work (and where Mrs Ho Ho still works). Gradually, it became the place where many CPI-ers bought apples, and volunteered with the picking.

The year I turned 50 y.o.(1987), I asked Molly if I could climb her hill as part of my birthday celebration. It was also just a few weeks before I left for a new job in Massachusetts.

The hill is a long, grassy slope, fairy steep (about a 30 deg. pitch) and about 200' high. It is somewhat shorter and smoother than Rock Hill, the hill I often climb when I am on the UMD campus in Duluth.

I got permission from Molly (about 10 years older than I am, and sprightly as a cat) to climb it, which I did. I found a huge, red apple waiting for me when I returned.

I have climbed that hill every year since, within a few days of my birthday. I climbed it again this weekend - the 28th time. With ataxia and my sturdy cane, it is a slower process than it used to be but I made it, my heart rate at a thundering 85, compared to my resting rate of about 50.

At the top, there was a huge red apple hanging on a branch - so tempting that the Devil could have hung it there just to tempt me. Picking apples on that hill is a no-no, but Molly let me get away with it and gave it to me for my birthday.

Coming down the hill, I passed a young couple, lounging in the grass. With my beard, cane, and battered hat, I probably looked like some sort of apparition - the ghost of a long-dead apple picker.

I'm not sure how many more years I can do this but I think Molly will outlast me.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Have been trying to get back into walking more, some days it is hard with the astero arthritis; before this was walking 3 x a day around here. The weather especially the rain and cold makes them hurt worse however I won't let it stop me.. I put the pain gel on and go anyway..


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Ohio Lady said:


> I put the pain gel on and go anyway..



Ohio Lady - Could I direct you to one of my previous posts - especially the Confucius quote: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2088195&postcount=25


----------



## Rojodi

Arthritis only allowed me to walk 2 miles this afternoon.


----------



## Jon Blaze

18-mile bike ride
bowling


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Slowly climbing back on the wagon... finally reached the point of being utterly displeased with my state of physical fitness.


----------



## Rojodi

Not quite 2 miles of mall walking, would have done more if I remembered to drug up before getting there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Saturday- 2.5 hrs house cleaning
Today- 40 minutes walking


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

On the UMD campus is a jutting edifice called Rock Hill, the scene of many 'adventures', featuring college-age males. I once got my dad's '56 Olds stuck up there for hours, gathering small sticks for traction and finally getting it home - 2 hours late.

The hill rises about 235 feet above the rest of the campus. The trail leading to the top is rough but easy for someone in condition. I have climbed it hundreds of times in the past, even when the lingering ataxia and peripheral neuropathy were plaguing me.

This weekend, we did a very special climb, taking my eldest son, his wife, and five y.o. son with us. They had never been up the hill before, or seen the view of the campus and Lake Superior from that vantage point. My grandson is very strong and agile and could teach tricks to the monkeys in the zoo.

I, chuffing along with my cane, expected to be the last one to the top, but I was the first. Everybody else (especially my grandson) was too busy collecting leaves, looking at mushrooms, and other flora and fauna - or else watching him so he didn't get in too much trouble.

Using my cane for stability, we made it to the top. We took a few pix for confirmation. Mrs Ho Ho, having lost 60 lb since last time we climbed it together, was pretty proud of herself too, barely taking a deep breath. But this is to be expected of the demon biker she has become.

What awaits tomorrow and the day after? Well, I don't know. I still don't know what is wrong with me or what caused it. Maybe I'll die tomorrow (77 y.o. folks have a habit of doing that unexpectedly). But I am beginning to have the feeling that there are still some trails ahead of me, and Mrs Ho Ho. 

(Note: while this post is current, some of the verbiage is copied from a previous post.)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

This article appeared in Medical News Today (MNT). I think that the thrust of the article is something most of you would agree with, but not the particulars. At 77 y.o., I believe that I qualify as a subject of the article - but billiards? How about hiking, biking, gym work, weight lifting (or squeezing your sweetheart)?

I think that the article is focused on the social aspects of exercise - not exclusive to billiards by any means.

MNT - Hourly Medical News Since 2003

Active ageing is much more than exercise
11 October 2014 - 12am PST
Seniors / AgingPublic HealthAdapted media release
The global population is ageing rapidly, and the growing numbers of elderly people challenge our societal structures, not least the health sector, which is why authorities in most countries encourage elderly to lead active and healthy life styles. But to equate active ageing strictly with health is too narrow a focus, new research from University of Copenhagen shows; the elderly can reap social and health benefits from activities that do not necessarily conform to official life style recommendations - billiards for instance.

"30 years ago, the elderly were not expected to be active at all - they were actually advised not to exercise as it was considered dangerous. Playing cards were seen as a more fitting activity. Today, we are all expected to live active, healthy lives until the day we die - in good health - at the age of 90. Old age has, in a sense, been cancelled, says PhD Aske Juul Lassen from University of Copenhagen's Center for Healthy Aging.

Aske Juul Lassen has just defended his PhD thesis entitled Active Ageing and the Unmaking of Old Age for which he has conducted field work in two activity centres for the elderly in Greater Copenhagen and analysed WHO's and EU's official policy papers on active ageing.

"I compare the EU and WHO perceptions of ageing with the everyday activities I have observed among the elderly. The elderly do a lot of things, which I consider active ageing and which give them an enhanced quality of life, but they are also activities that would never be characterized as "healthy" by health authorities. The question is how we define "good ageing" and how we organise society for our ageing generations." Billiards and beer can also be active ageing

One of the everyday activities Aske Juul Lassen observed was billiards: In one of the activity centres for the elderly, in which he conducted field work, 10-15 men between the ages of 70 and 95 meet to play billiards four times a week.

"Playing billiards often comes with a certain life style - drinking beer and drams for instance - and I am quite sure this was not what WHO and EU meant when they formulated their active ageing policies. But billiards does constitute active ageing. Billiards is, first of all, an activity that these men thoroughly enjoy and that enhances their quality of life while immersing them in their local community and keeping them socially active. And billiards is, secondly, very suitable exercise for old people because the game varies naturally between periods of activity and passivity and this means that the men can keep playing for hours. Not very many old people can endure physical activity that lasts five hours, but billiards enables these men to spread their physical activity out through the day," says Aske Juul Lassen.

"We therefore need a broader, more inclusive concept of healthy and active ageing that allows for the communities the elderly already take part in and that positively impact their everyday lives, quality of life, and general health. It must also allow for the fact that the elderly do not constitute a homogenous group of people: activities that for some seem insurmountable will be completely natural for others."

According to Aske Juul Lassen, one of the positive side effects of the activities at the activity centres for the elderly is that the activities take their minds off illness; they do not focus as much on their ailments when they are engaged in billiards or some of the other activities that the centres have on offer


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We all agree that exercise is beneficial, for each and every one of us. But some of us are sick, or depressed, or just plain old. But we do what we can, and each is an inspiration to the rest of us.

But it can be much worse, and for some of us, it is. This segment from Democracy Now on disabled athletes just blew me away. It actually made me get up off the sofa!


----------



## Rojodi

I walked 40 minutes, carrying about 30 lbs of laptop, books, paper, etc.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bullworker
Kettlebell Cardio Circuit


----------



## stoneyman

I had a great day up early and working with the trainer. One hour of weights. I am still at a 225. I have been back in the pool since my back surgery twice and will go again this weekend. I am feeling and looking real good. Makes me more motivated for the gym. I should probably start the out of shower pics theme again soon if there is interest


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes walking on Thursday


----------



## Rojodi

40 minutes of mall walking yesterday, carrying my 6 lbs laptop bag, and my 10 pound backpack.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yesterday- 3 hours straight cleaning house
25 minute walk last Wednesday
20 minute walk last Thursday


----------



## jamesbranda8

Great! I have also joined workout this week and one thing, it is advisable to wear comfortable gym clothes during your workout.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit 
Bullworker
I wore weighted compression shorts the whole day as well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday = 25 minutes walking
Sunday - 40 minutes intermittent walking- some uphill


----------



## Rojodi

4.4 miles today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work
Bullworker


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit and bullworker.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge.

I haven't done any hard cardio in ages, so I got my pancake flipped. It's going to be a long 60 days... lol


----------



## supersizebbw

40min walking, 20min strength training


----------



## ScreamingChicken

50 minute walks on Sunday, Monday, and yesterday.


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins walking, 20mins strength training. I hope I can keep this up daily.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Friday 20 min walking
Saturday- three hours house cleaning


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins walking, 30mins strength training


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hour long walks yesterday and today.


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins walk, 30mins strength training...hope I can keep this up through the holidays, sigh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking today- gawd I needed it


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 25 minutes walking today- gawd I needed it



Sometimes, just warming up the joints is all you need, to feel better and to think straight.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## supersizebbw

45min walk on this lovely Christmas day


----------



## Rojodi

2.5 miles of mall walking
Morning walk of 1.5 miles on the treadmill before hitting the warm pool for 30 minutes with the injured athletes and arthritic former athletes (Okay, so we all just swam some in the pool to loosen up the joints.)


----------



## Rojodi

Did only 1.75 miles in the mall today before the body screamed "Enough!" God, sucks getting old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking Friday


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lots of false starts, but I'll be on day four tomorrow. So Cardio Challenge, Tabata Power, and Sweat Intervals over the last three days. Hopefully I'll add in the yoga and start using my bullworker/isokinator again.


----------



## bigmac

Went to the gym today after a four month hiatus. Didn't go so well -- both legs cramped up in the middle of my third set of squats. Also, was a bit light headed at the end of my workout. Looks like I have some work to do to get back into shape. My 50 year old body isn't what it used to be. Second Rojodi's sentiment -- getting old sucks!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minute walk in the park today- some uphill


----------



## bigmac

Swam laps for 40 minutes today. Felt good -- haven't swam laps in a long time -- the local rec center has a great pool.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Walked for about an hour last night.


----------



## tonynyc

Getting back to working out again .... body really needed it...

1. Exercise Bike (10 minutes) 
2. Cybex Machines ( Knee Extension - Hamstring Curls - Rows - Military Presses - Vertical Bench Presses)


----------



## tonynyc

bigmac said:


> Went to the gym today after a four month hiatus. Didn't go so well -- both legs cramped up in the middle of my third set of squats. Also, was a bit light headed at the end of my workout. Looks like I have some work to do to get back into shape. My 50 year old body isn't what it used to be. Second Rojodi's sentiment -- getting old sucks!!!


 

Fuck that ... the fact that you went to the gym is a good start- you do what you can 0 think of it as a marathon - not a foot race- just take each day one step at a time. 

One of the old time lifters that I often mention - Karl Nordberg- was lifting well into his 80's....


----------



## supersizebbw

20min walk today


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night I walked about an hour.


----------



## supersizebbw

30min walk today


----------



## supersizebbw

Yay managed to make it to the pool today  Swam for about an hour (I really need a water-proof watch to time myself).


----------



## supersizebbw

Day 2 - swam for an hour


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours straight house cleaning yesterday- including scrubbing floors


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday 2 miles of vigorous mall walking, another mile in the cold
Today 2.25 miles in the cold


----------



## supersizebbw

GEF and Rojodi.... I would give rep if I could ( RIP to the rep button wherever it went, sigh).

Day 3 swimming...swam laps for 45mins


----------



## Rojodi

supersizebbw said:


> GEF and Rojodi.... I would give rep if I could ( RIP to the rep button wherever it went, sigh).
> 
> Day 3 swimming...swam laps for 45mins



Thank you.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins swimming laps


----------



## supersizebbw

55mins swimming


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge
Then a few boxing rounds hitting a punching bag. Someone hung it up instead of the Thai heavy bag. Boo. Lol I threw a few clinch knees on it, but no kicks.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins walk, and some light strength training


----------



## Rojodi

2+ miles in the mall, dodging "Texting Zombies" and avoiding the off-the-leash kids.


----------



## Marlayna

Rojodi said:


> 2+ miles in the mall, dodging "Texting Zombies" and avoiding the off-the-leash kids.


Lol. :blink:


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming laps


----------



## Rojodi

2.5 miles of walking to, from and inside the market. That includes half-mile "skating" on sidewalks, where melted snow and slush turned into ice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walk outside yesterday


----------



## bigmac

Good workout yesterday (inc. four sets of front squats). My legs are totally sore today.


----------



## Marlayna

I took a tour of my local ladies-only gym, yesterday, because I need to do some strength training, and build my muscles back after being away from the gym so long.
They also have zumba and yoga classes, among others, so it sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming laps
---------------



Marlayna said:


> I took a tour of my local ladies-only gym, yesterday, because I need to do some strength training, and build my muscles back after being away from the gym so long.
> They also have zumba and yoga classes, among others, so it sounds like it could be fun.


wow, women only gym? That sounds great....i think I would definitely join one if I had that option. Been thinking of rejoining the gym as well after a couple of years break.


----------



## Marlayna

supersizebbw said:


> 1 hour swimming laps
> ---------------
> 
> 
> wow, women only gym? That sounds great....i think I would definitely join one if I had that option. Been thinking of rejoining the gym as well after a couple of years break.


Yes, no grunting men lifting weights, soooo much nicer!


----------



## bigmac

Marlayna said:


> Yes, no grunting men lifting weights, soooo much nicer!



The grunting is the fun part.


----------



## Rojodi

Relaxing 1.25 mile this morning, then another 1.25 walk from work, this one filled with laughter because 20-year-old college STEM student Progeny forgot his house key.


----------



## bigmac

Actually got up early enough to go swimming for 30 minutes. My new swim goggles work pretty well -- apparently I have a strangely shaped head -- so of course only the expensive goggles fit (not perfectly but good enough).


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming laps


----------



## Jon Blaze

Same workouts from week one of Insanity Max 30. Friday fight tomorrow.


----------



## Marlayna

bigmac said:


> The grunting is the fun part.


I'm sure it's fun to do, but it sounds like bathroom noises.:blink:


----------



## ODFFA

I did some rebounding today for the first time in a few months and I'd forgotten how great it feels. Was even grinning the majority of the time. One of the perks of working out at home!


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swim yesterday, 1 hour swim today


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm back to training in martial arts again. I had my first grappling class (Judo/Sambo/BJJ) in two years. It was two hours of me getting broken a thousand ways, but I had a blast. I am already sore.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## Jon Blaze

Off yesterday.
Today was sweat intervals. I think I will try yoga tomorrow.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming, thinking of joining the gym on monday...will see how that goes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lots of walking in Fun Depot yesterday trying to keep up with a large group of thirteen year olds. I went to bed early last night


----------



## MattB

3k run in -20c weather this morning. Very slow time, but it was my first time using my new compression socks. Definitely helped, there was less pain than usual.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

An hour of wood-splitting with a regular axe, at -30 F, before breakfast. 

Of course, that was 30 years ago.


----------



## khrestel

45 minutes waterrunning and 15 minutes swimming. I bought a new toy yesterday, Sony's waterproof mp3-player. I'm so glad I did, music made running so much nicer! And I think it effected my performance as well.


----------



## supersizebbw

khrestel said:


> 45 minutes waterrunning and 15 minutes swimming. I bought a new toy yesterday, Sony's waterproof mp3-player. I'm so glad I did, music made running so much nicer! And I think it effected my performance as well.



Omg! sounds like so much fun! I recently took up swimming and for me it gets very boring/monotonous just counting laps...waterproof mp3-player? I have got to get me one of those!


===========

1 hour swimming today.


----------



## Rojodi

4.12 miles of walking
20 minutes of shoveling "Heart-attack weight" snow


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins elliptical, 30mins strength training


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sweat intervals with weighted clothing.


----------



## MattB

Did another short 3k today and it was faster than usual, which is nice, but it still hurt like heck. I'm going to see if it's the shoes by switching to my new pair that I was saving for spring. My old pair may be done.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming yesterday, plus elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes walking today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Circuit training with a coach. 5x5 rounds with kettlebells and calisthenics.


----------



## Marlayna

Half hour on the treadmill, alternating between walking and running, and singing along to Janis Joplin. I'm getting back in my exercise groove, and that gives me something productive to do with my time for myself.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming, 30mins strength training


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour treadmill, 20mins recumbent bike, 15mins elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Boxing, kickboxing, and a few calisthenics for two hours. I nearly talked myself out of going. Now I'm drenched and happy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work. Hopefully bullworker and foam rolling later on.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit, and some grip strength work while on the job.


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins walking


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of pool work
15 minutes of "running"
30 minutes of bs'ing with a couple of rehabbing athletes and a couple more "old guys like me"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours housekeeping- scrubbing floors, vacuuming, etc.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

In the previous two years (I almost wrote 'last two years' but I hope they aren't the last) I have had most of my strength but very little energy or ambition. The bed has little appeal for me - until I am in it. It is worse this week as I am still recovering from some surgery (brain surgery, but not as serious as it may sound: shunt revision). The actual V-P shunt was implanted 20 years ago. "Revision" just means replacing the controller, which is external to the brain. So, for better or worse, I'm about the same guy who has posted here for years.)

I am reminded of this comment by Somerset Maughn:

"I forget who it was that recommended men for their soul's good to do each day two things they disliked  it is a precept that I have followed scrupulously; for every day I have got up and [every day] I have gone to bed."


----------



## Rojodi

35 minutes of mall walking, carrying my backpack and laptop
15 minute of walking in the slush


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins strength training, 40mins elliptical machine


----------



## Jon Blaze

Boxing/Kickboxing for two hours. Some good technique work and help in getting over some of my bad habits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 minutes walking- some of that up and down stairs


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday 3 miles+ walk
Today 2 miles of walking, 30 minutes of water exercises, 15 minutes of therapy


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit. It went really well. The weight felt a bit lighter, and my energy was high.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another circuit with five-pound shorts on.


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins walking, 30mins elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit. Soon to do some bullworker work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes walking around outside yesterday


----------



## supersizebbw

1hour weight training, 40mins elliptical, 30mins recumbent bike


----------



## Marlayna

Two 30 min. rapid walks in the Springlike weather. It felt so good to get out and enjoy the day.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min of walking outside with my kids last evening


----------



## bigmac

Over did it a bit yesterday -- my entire body is sore today.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## Jon Blaze

I couldn't sleep. Boo lol

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit 
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## bigmac

Good day at the gym: squats, dead-lifts, leg press.


----------



## supersizebbw

45mins swimming today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit 
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## MattB

Heading out for a run right now, length TBD...

Edit- 3.5k...


----------



## supersizebbw

weight training, 50mins walking


----------



## landshark

Today I focussed on back, biceps and shoulders. 

Back: Straight leg Deadlifts, barbell rows

Biceps: curls, concentration curls

Shoulders: upright row, lat raises (front and side), shoulder press


----------



## Rojodi

two mile walk, then RICE!
Fucking arthritis sucks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spent 2.5 hours slow walking and lots of standing at health expo last Saturday

Saturday before spent three hours house cleaning.


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## landshark

I did a chest workout today.

Bench press: 235x6...1; 245x3...1

DB flies, 50s: 3x8

Incline DB press, 60s: 3x8

Cable flies: high and low, 3x10 each

Standing DB flies, 25s: 3x10

Smith shrugs, 175 lbs: 3x10


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work 
Insanity Max 30 - Tabata Power


----------



## landshark

Yesterday I did legs and shoulders. My main focus for shoulders were the lateral rows with several other isolation exercises.

On legs did hamstring curls and leg press, but the main focus was squats and deadlifts. I went light on squats, working 185 pounds for 3 sets of 8 rep. I've really been focussing on improving my range of motion on this lift. It's a process because I've had 2 knee surgeries and a series of pretty severe ankle sprains and my left leg just is not as strong as it used to be. I did have a breakthrough on the deadlift though. I did 1 set of 6 reps at 245,265, 280, and 295. Then I did a set of 4 at 315, then a set of 2 at 335. Since I weighed in at 167.4 yesterday I finally reached twice my weight again on the deadlift. I am trying to work my way to 400+ but still have a long way to go.


----------



## supersizebbw

happily_married said:


> Yesterday I did legs and shoulders. My main focus for shoulders were the lateral rows with several other isolation exercises.
> 
> On legs did hamstring curls and leg press, but the main focus was squats and deadlifts. I went light on squats, working 185 pounds for 3 sets of 8 rep. I've really been focussing on improving my range of motion on this lift. It's a process because I've had 2 knee surgeries and a series of pretty severe ankle sprains and my left leg just is not as strong as it used to be. I did have a breakthrough on the deadlift though. I did 1 set of 6 reps at 245,265, 280, and 295. Then I did a set of 4 at 315, then a set of 2 at 335. Since I weighed in at 167.4 yesterday I finally reached twice my weight again on the deadlift. I am trying to work my way to 400+ but still have a long way to go.



Wow way to go! I have never attempted to do a deadlift but have been wanting to try them out (been watching lots of youtube vids on proper form etc)...the only reason I've been delaying is because my left knee has been acting up. It also is currently preventing me from doing lunges and regular squats (been doing a variation of them with a swissball on my lower back till my left knee is stronger to do the regular ones). So my workout feels abit unbalanced because I am doing lots of upper body work but till my knee is better my lower body workout is lacking.


==========

today did 1 hour of swimming.


----------



## landshark

supersizebbw said:


> Wow way to go! I have never attempted to do a deadlift but have been wanting to try them out (been watching lots of youtube vids on proper form etc)...the only reason I've been delaying is because my left knee has been acting up. It also is currently preventing me from doing lunges and regular squats (been doing a variation of them with a swissball on my lower back till my left knee is stronger to do the regular ones). So my workout feels abit unbalanced because I am doing lots of upper body work but till my knee is better my lower body workout is lacking.
> 
> 
> ==========
> 
> today did 1 hour of swimming.



Thank you! I'm not built like a power lifter but a lot of the standard compound lifts common to power lifting routines are the backbone of my own workout regimen. I'm usually one of the smallest guys doing the standard compound lifts in the gym any given night, but pound for pound I'm right in there with some of the big guys. In many cases, pound for pound I'm ahead of some of the big guys, even. I augment with a lot of different isolation exercises. After my knee surgery last year I spent the whole summer very hesitant to squat and deadlift, and when I did I was slow to add weight. Still, my knee ached BAD after workouts, and even when I didn't workout. I finally just said "screw it" and went for broke. Once I started putting more weight on the bar I found my knee actually felt better! It feels its best after a good day of deadlifting. 

Now this is not so say I recommend you push yourself and start deadlifting. Not before you're ready. You know your body, I don't. But done correctly, the squat and deadlift can be a major money maker for you, especially if you are trying to lose weight. Speaking of which, you've been doing great with your weight loss. Every time you post you're down a few more pounds. That's awesome. Don't get me wrong: I LOVE BBWs, but I am all about people wanting to be what THEY want to be. Lose, gain, or hold. I wish you the best in your continued pursuits.


----------



## supersizebbw

happily_married said:


> Thank you! I'm not built like a power lifter but a lot of the standard compound lifts common to power lifting routines are the backbone of my own workout regimen. I'm usually one of the smallest guys doing the standard compound lifts in the gym any given night, but pound for pound I'm right in there with some of the big guys. In many cases, pound for pound I'm ahead of some of the big guys, even. I augment with a lot of different isolation exercises. After my knee surgery last year I spent the whole summer very hesitant to squat and deadlift, and when I did I was slow to add weight. Still, my knee ached BAD after workouts, and even when I didn't workout. I finally just said "screw it" and went for broke. Once I started putting more weight on the bar I found my knee actually felt better! It feels its best after a good day of deadlifting.
> 
> Now this is not so say I recommend you push yourself and start deadlifting. Not before you're ready. You know your body, I don't. But done correctly, the squat and deadlift can be a major money maker for you, especially if you are trying to lose weight. Speaking of which, you've been doing great with your weight loss. Every time you post you're down a few more pounds. That's awesome. Don't get me wrong: I LOVE BBWs, but I am all about people wanting to be what THEY want to be. Lose, gain, or hold. I wish you the best in your continued pursuits.



Thanks for the encouragement  I have a couple of health issues so I'm trying to improve on that through working out and better food choices. Joining the gym was really hard at first but I really enjoy it now.


----------



## Rojodi

supersizebbw said:


> Wow way to go! I have never attempted to do a deadlift but have been wanting to try them out (been watching lots of youtube vids on proper form etc)...the only reason I've been delaying is because my left knee has been acting up. It also is currently preventing me from doing lunges and regular squats (been doing a variation of them with a swissball on my lower back till my left knee is stronger to do the regular ones). So my workout feels abit unbalanced because I am doing lots of upper body work but till my knee is better my lower body workout is lacking.
> 
> 
> ==========
> 
> today did 1 hour of swimming.



Great!
To me, one hour of swimming is the equivalent to walking for an hour and a half..without the banging against the pavement or dreadmill.


----------



## Rojodi

Thursday: 45 minutes of "Rehab Water Exercising"
Friday: 4 miles of walking
Saturday: 2.5 miles of mall walking and dodging kidlets and their obnoxious parents.


----------



## supersizebbw

Rojodi said:


> Great!
> To me, one hour of swimming is the equivalent to walking for an hour and a half..without the banging against the pavement or dreadmill.



Haha the dreadmill...that's a very appropriate name for it lol. Whenever I have the option to choose between it or swimming I always opt for the swim as it's alot more enjoyable and easier on the joints for me.

====

Today had quite afew guests over, the day involved loads of walking around getting people things and making sure everything was okay, lifting things from point A to point B, and standing around....i may not have made it to the gym but hosting was a complete full body workout in itself lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit 
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour strength training (upper and lower body), half hour walk


----------



## Rojodi

20 minute leisurely stroll
15 minute hard and fast walk carrying veggies and soda.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work
Insanity Max 30 - Tabata Power


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Insanity Max 30 - Sweat Intervals


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins strength training, 30mins recumbent bike


----------



## landshark

Last night I attempted a 1RM at my bench press. I reached 280, which was the goal I had set prior to starting out. I rushed an attempt at 285 and got stuck, but I think had I gone through my "ritual" in between attempts I would have made it. I weighed 167.8 yesterday morning so this is a good number for me.


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of hard walk and dodging in the mall
15 minute light walk
5 minutes of running after a cat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3.5 hours house cleaning yesterday


----------



## supersizebbw

Today did 40mins strength training and 40mins recumbent bike


----------



## Rojodi

20 minute walk to work, carrying two laptops and backpack
10 minutes of office yoga - stretching out back and joints
15 minute mall walk, carrying one laptop - 17 inch monitor, stainless steel body


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . I think. Last year, I was just getting over the ataxia that made biking difficult when I started having episodes of dizziness and headaches. This was harder to manage on a bike than ataxia.

It took some brain surgery (or something like it) to fix this, but I am on the trail again. We have logged about 35 miles in the last week (from a wobbly mile the first time out).

Yesterday, I did two hours at the gym, the seventh since the surgery, followed by a five mile bike ride, followed by kisses and hugs from my dear companion. The latter finally knocked me off my feet!

Look out, world - here we come!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Over this past weekend. we did two bicycle rides of 10 and 16 miles, respectively. Hills and all, it went great.

It's still early spring here - in fact, it's snowing a bit right now. This weekend should be somewhat cool, but sunny and we'll try for 21 miles (Shoreview to Hugo and back, if you want to look it up). A few years ago, Hugo was just a coffee stop for us, on our way to destinations farther north (Forest Lake, North Branch, et c). Now, Hugo will still be a challenge for me, but a surmountable one.

I did solve one problem of 'cool' weather biking. Shorts are a bit cool and my regular pants are too wide at the cuff and can get caught in the chain. I thought I might find a pair of women's pedal pushers or Capris but I found something even better. It's called a Mid-rise Denim Legging, like pants, extending just past the ankles, but quite snug. A size 14 fits me just loosely enough to be comfortable on the bike. Without a tight belt, they would fall off if I walked much. I also bought a a size 12 for the days when I'm a few pounds down.

I did find out a few thing: the front pockets are phony and the zipper is very short . . . Oh!

In addition to solving the biking problem, I have to admit I look sexy as hell in them. Can't wait to show them off this weekend.

Here's a link to something similar. The picture may be too large for the Dim. format. The picture is the same size as the ones I bought. I wear sneakers, not high heels. I haven't quite 'crossed over' - yet. Maybe I'll post a picture of me in my new biking gear if I feel brave enough.

http://curvesandchaos.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/80andUnder.jpg 

View attachment biking leggings - 1.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30 - Tabata Power

I didn't have time to strength train at lunch, so just the cardio work with weighted shorts. Lots of fun though.


----------



## Raggy

I'm 5'5" with 59kg. But it has never been that much easy to maintain yourself. 
I have three rules for self maintenance:

1) Learn to say "no" to food except your daily routine 3 times meals.
2) The more I go to food the more I increase my workout.
3) To jog five times a week of almost 45 minutes per day irrespective of the matter I'm loosing or gaining weight. This is a must go thing for me.


----------



## supersizebbw

Yesterday did 20mins on the recumbent bike and 50mins of strength training (deadlifts, shoulder press, bicep curls, swiss ball squats, farmers carry). Rested today, will be back again tomorrow.


----------



## supersizebbw

Today did 1 hour strength training, 45mins recumbent bike


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work (Too damn cold to have my muscles enjoy it)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 min of walking today


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming today


----------



## supersizebbw

Today did 1 hour strength training, 20mins recumbent bike


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30 - Max out cardio
Kettlebell Cardio Circuit


----------



## Raggy

half hour jogging today with some abdominal and lung moves .. But today up for some pasta as well  :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit yesterday.
Isokinator work today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hrs straight house cleaning and then 10 minutes walking outside - yesterday


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pushups, Situps, Run

42 minutes on an elliptical (while watching Cutthroat Kitchen )


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tennis and another round on the elliptical.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walking on Sunday


----------



## Oona

Started Roller Derby practice today. 45 minutes of skating!


----------



## bigmac

Added a new exercise to my workout -- the "farmers walk". Its deceptively simple -- just pick up a heavy dumbbell in each hand and walk. But it really works both your legs and shoulders.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkzk_RqlYig[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw

Today planning to do some weight training and swimming.


----------



## Rojodi

bigmac said:


> Added a new exercise to my workout -- the "farmers walk". Its deceptively simple -- just pick up a heavy dumbbell in each hand and walk. But it really works both your legs and shoulders.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkzk_RqlYig



Heavy weights? How about a real farmer's walk: Fill two antique milk jugs with liquid and do it. The fluid moving gives a better workout.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I walked 25 minutes in the mall last night


----------



## bigmac

Rojodi said:


> Heavy weights? How about a real farmer's walk: Fill two antique milk jugs with liquid and do it. The fluid moving gives a better workout.



That would certainly do the trick. Old school milk maids must have been damn strong. 

My ex grew up on a farm in Alberta. She used to sling 90 pound hay bales on a regular basis. Her favorite party trick -- when she decided it was time to leave -- was to pick me up (fireman's carry) and carry me out the door (I weighed about 235 lbs at the time).


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour 15min swim today, followed by a nice long relaxing session in the steam room (helps warm me up after the swim in the freezing pool!)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fitness test. Passed, but also had my worst score. I hate running when it's cold...


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour swimming


----------



## Rojodi

bigmac said:


> That would certainly do the trick. Old school milk maids must have been damn strong.
> 
> My ex grew up on a farm in Alberta. She used to sling 90 pound hay bales on a regular basis. Her favorite party trick -- when she decided it was time to leave -- was to pick me up (fireman's carry) and carry me out the door (I weighed about 235 lbs at the time).



Like the National Guard, one weekend a month and two weeks out of the year, I'd work a farm for one of my two aunts. She would have those filled with milk, set aside for a family who wanted "old fashioned raw milk." Someone would have to lift those fuckers!!


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday: 5,552 steps in a (rather empty considering it's a long weekend) mall.

Today: 5,633 steps in the park, avoiding rug rats running away from frustrated parents.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Couple of hours walking around a hot zoo today


----------



## Actor4hire

WOW!!! I haven't been on here in a long time. I started this thread years ago. I am so happy it has kept going!! AWESOME WORK EVERYBODY!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit
Total Gym challenge workout


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last weekend- three hours house cleaning then 45 minutes walking

Next day- 40 min walking


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It's really bloody hard to motivate yourself when you only care so much about the fact you're out of shape... but you're okay with the number on the scale and your physique isn't *horrible* yet.

Putting a small effort into getting back on the wagon.

Again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio and Total Gym yesterday. Isokinator today.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We were in Duluth last week. I didn't have time to do my usual Rock Hill climb but we did bike 16 miles along the North Shore of Lake Superior to one of our favorite area restaurants. It was the day before Grandma's Marathon, so lots of obstacles along the way (like hundreds of porta-potties). Also a stiff east wind off the lake, in our faces on the way up but at our backs on the way home.

We left a couple of our bikes at our Duluth condo to save the trouble of hauling them back and forth. Trouble is, there is not easy trail to ride from our condo to anywhere else. Everything narrow and rutted, few marked bike paths and a lot of drivers with 'attitude'. I could have handled this better before I developed instability. A few years ago, I rode from the canal to Split Rock Lighthouse, just under 50 miles. But I'm afraid my longer rides are all behind me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday- 45 min walking then 20 min swimming
Friday- hours of walking around Six Flags
Saturday- walking around Stone Mountain (some hills) and then swimming


----------



## Rojodi

50 minutes of mall walking, at a 3.5 mph pace, carrying a total of 20 lbs of books, legal pads, and laptop on my back.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thursday- 45 min walking then 20 min swimming
> Friday- hours of walking around Six Flags
> Saturday- walking around Stone Mountain (some hills) and then swimming



Swimming? 
Soon I can return...


----------



## indy500tchr

Been walking on the treadmill for 60 mins. a day. Up to about 2.50 miles. I am on day 47 today!


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I got a fitbit back in Feb and it has been awesome. It helps me keep track of how active I am. Somedays I don't leave the house so now I look at my band and just walk. I do walk around town if I am not going anywhere and need to get my "steps" in lol. I usually walk 1.5 miles on my walks. I love shopping days! I don't go to a gym cause there isn't one in my tiny town. 

Anyone else using a fitbit etc?


----------



## Rojodi

3 miles of hills and humidity walking yesterday
2 miles of hills today


----------



## indy500tchr

canadianbbw4u said:


> I got a fitbit back in Feb and it has been awesome. It helps me keep track of how active I am. Somedays I don't leave the house so now I look at my band and just walk. I do walk around town if I am not going anywhere and need to get my "steps" in lol. I usually walk 1.5 miles on my walks. I love shopping days! I don't go to a gym cause there isn't one in my tiny town.
> 
> Anyone else using a fitbit etc?



I love my fitbit. Several of my co-workers do weekday and weekend challenges. What is your username? I could add you to my friends list. You can PM it to me if you want. Knowing others can see how much I walk really motivates me.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We had planned a longer (22 mi) ride today but too much to do and too hot. Temps and humidity both in the 90s and a smog alert for the 'vulnerable' - like oldsters doing heavy workouts. We settled for 12 miles, just to get some cold press at Caribou. Stressfull but without incident.

I guess I'm in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in - and I don't look that bad in biking togs, even as I approach 78 y.o.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min walking on Friday


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3 hours house cleaning on Saturday

30 mins walking outside today


----------



## supersizebbw

1 hour weight training, 1 hour walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 mins walking today- and it's just too dang hot for it though :doh:


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of mall walking with both bags
15 minutes of outdoor walking with both bags
40 minutes of outdoor walking without bags


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge
And just out of my sauna. Ded.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 mins of swimming this past Saturday


----------



## Rojodi

4 miles of walking, plus a leg massage and back wrap.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge


----------



## Rojodi

two mile walk, was going for four
15 minutes in pool and watched knee and foot swellings go down.


----------



## indy500tchr

Back to the gym for the first time in 3.5 weeks after a bad car accident. 1hr. of walking on the treadmill. Got 1.92 miles in. Felt good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours house cleaning


----------



## Rojodi

Friday: 5 miles of walking, most in the mall because it was freaking hot
Today: 2 miles in the heat and humidity, 25 minutes of pool work - swimming and "running" while the foot and knee swelling went down


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit
Insanity Max 30 - Cardio Challenge with a few climber intervals thrown in.


----------



## fatsmagic

2 hours of weights last night, and today I am heading off to a Mountain Biking centre for a few hours, to scream for breath on the climbs, and scare myself silly on the decents


----------



## supersizebbw

45mins weight training, 30mins walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 mins walking


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . this time, with company.

I may be violating the spirit of this thread by posting a rather lengthy reply but - hey - that's what old guys do. Please forgive me.

There follows part of a bread-and-butter letter that I sent to some folks in Duluth - my old college, UMD - thanking them for their hospitality in showing my guests around the campus. We brought most of a family we know locally to our Duluth condo and arranged for some of the staff to show them around. We got in a bit of exercise too.



Thank you all for a wonderful, if short, trip. The family we brought up with us had, for the most part, never experienced Duluth, Lake Superior, or the wonders to be found at UMD.


First, my computer is operating by fits and starts. I may not be able to say all that I would like to. But I'll try.


Dr. S. - 
The kids had never seen a planetarium before and were properly bug-eyed. The new exhibit is fascinating, although I have to admit that I could hear little of your presentation, the result of my hearing problems. I am not used to the modern high-tech special effects and parts of the show almost made me dizzy. It's like riding a stellar roller coaster but with no danger of falling off.


I hope you liked the picture and framing of Mr. Darling's portrait. I have permission from Tweed Gallery to use the text which accompanies the picture and will get that to you when I can.


Mr. Sch. - 
Thank you for your patience and courtesy in hosting such a small group. Only my wife and I had ever been in Weber Music Hall and we had only been members of the audience. We had never seen the inner workings - on stage or behind the stage. I mentioned to you that, though I had spent my career in signal analysis, I learned more from you about acoustics than I had learned on the job in three decades. I knew that you and Dan J. were friends but had no idea how long that friendship had existed. I was happy to hear that you were also in favor of an organ for Weber.

C. -

Your presence was missed but we'll see you again soon. I'm sorry that you didn't have the chance to meet the bright and charming kids (or their mother) that came with us. We did roam the Halls of Ivy for a time before meeting with Mr. Sch. I'm always surprised at how much has been added and how much I missed last time.


We showed them the bench, of course, and climbed Rock Hill, the kids scampering up like baby goats (kids - well, they are kids). Lake Superior was new to them and, of course, they had to dip their feet into it. Brrrr - even on a hot day.

We also took them to Pour Place (on Arrowhead Road), rapidly becoming our favorite Duluth coffee shop.

We will be up again in mid-September for my 60th high school reunion. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Today was the first day that our heat wave (90s and 80-90% humidity) finally broke. We have been waiting for a chance to try what we used to do routinely before I turned 75 y.o. and developed instability. Now I have enough of my balance back to ride my bike fairly regularly and am working on regaining some strength and endurance.

I may never gain a significant portion of what I have lost but, as in Tennyson's 'Ulysses'

Tho' much is taken, much abides; and tho' 
We are not now that strength which in old days 
Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are;


Today, that which I still am rode 25 miles and back from Shoreview to Hugo, through the Lino Lakes trails - a beautiful ride. My legs held out; my heart held out and if a few parts of me ache, so what. 

Another day in the sun for Ho Ho and Mrs Ho Ho.​


----------



## Jon Blaze

Yesterday - Kettlebell Cardio, Insanity Max 30, and some small intervals (vertical climbing and treadmill).

Today - Isokinator just now, and bullworker very soon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 mins walking on Friday

Then another 30 min on Saturday


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Beautiful weather. Mrs Ho Ho and I did about 20 miles over local trails, hitting coffee shops, apple orchards, wooded trails, lakeview, city streets - and lots of hills.

Then we came home and washed about half of our windows.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Insanity Max 30
Bullworker
Treadmill walk for 30.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator, Bullworker, and weighted incline walk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Couple of hours start and stop walking around the state fair on Saturday


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do a one hour walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator
Bullworker


----------



## supersizebbw

About 8 hours of housework (have some out of town guests coming to visit sigh!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last weekend: 
1 day with 25 min walking then another with 30 min walking

This past Saturday: Three hours housecleaning plus another 20 min walking


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Let's try climbing back on the wagon.

I think I may be the opposite of most people - fitter in the winter months. When burning calories and maintaining a higher metabolism is useful for warming oneself up.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Insanity Max 30
Bullworker


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator
Insanity Max 30 - Tabata Power
Bullworker


----------



## supersizebbw

Went for a 45 minute walk today


----------



## supersizebbw

Did my usual gym workout. Also started on DDP yoga recently, so far so good, except my knees are killing me from the floor positions sigh!


----------



## Jon Blaze

504 kettlebell swings over a few hours. Soon to do a little bullworker work as well. Good stuff.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do a 20 min session of ddp yoga today (now on day 4).


----------



## supersizebbw

Did my usual gym routine today. Rest day for ddp yoga today, to be continued tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanksgiving weekend:
30 min walk one day and then a 40 min walk the rest.

Last weekend: 40 min walking


----------



## supersizebbw

20min session of DDP yoga...i was sweating buckets today meaning i must be getting better at it lol.


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday: mall walked 2 miles carrying 10 lbs of crap, despite it being packed.

This morning: 45 minutes of gentle stretching and back exercises.


----------



## Jon Blaze

400 kettlebell swings at lunch.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 min walking this past weekend


----------



## Jon Blaze

500 kettlebell swings.
Bullworker.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dec 19th- 2 hrs and 40 min house cleaning then some moderate walking later that day.

Half hour walking yesterday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

45 minutes with the kids just now- lots of uphill. 

Crikey I'm out of shape :doh:

Only way to get back in is to start hoofing it!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I've had low back problems for several years. Most of the time, it just hurts. Sometimes it's incapacitating. There is a process called an 'epidural' - similar to what women sometimes get to ease delivery. It is an injection of an anesthetic and an anti-inflammatory which eases the pain and opens up the channel a bit. It only lasts for 7 - 10 days but that is enough to get me through the holiday season.

After the procedure, I was sitting on a table in the recovery room. A nurse came up, asked how I felt, and explained that 'people of my age' often experience weakness and numbness in their legs. I slid off the bench to a standing position and started doing deep knee bends. As I squatted to the floor and started back to vertical, the nurse rushed over, horrified, with her arms spread out, thinking I had collapsed. I stretched my arms out toward her and said "What will it be, waltz, foxtrot or tango?" She caught on and backed off (hey, I was hoping for a hug, at least). I giggled to myself while she went off to recover from a heart attack or something.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I've had low back problems for several years. Most of the time, it just hurts. Sometimes it's incapacitating. There is a process called an 'epidural' - similar to what women sometimes get to ease delivery. It is an injection of an anesthetic and an anti-inflammatory which eases the pain and opens up the channel a bit. It only lasts for 7 - 10 days but that is enough to get me through the holiday season.
> 
> After the procedure, I was sitting on a table in the recovery room. A nurse came up, asked how I felt, and explained that 'people of my age' often experience weakness and numbness in their legs. I slid off the bench to a standing position and started doing deep knee bends. As I squatted to the floor and started back to vertical, the nurse rushed over, horrified, with her arms spread out, thinking I had collapsed. I stretched my arms out toward her and said "What will it be, waltz, foxtrot or tango?" She caught on and backed off (hey, I was hoping for a hug, at least). I giggled to myself while she went off to recover from a heart attack or something.




You are terrible


----------



## Rojodi

Walk to and from the market. Good sweat earned. Two and a half miles.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are terrible


For a few seconds, I thought it was Mrs Ho Ho who made that reply!

By the way, I never get novocaine at the dentist. I'm afraid they will shoot it into my tongue.


----------



## Rojodi

40 minutes of heaving ice-covered snow removal
Would have done more, but arthritis said, "Enough!"


----------



## ScreamingChicken

4.2 miles of brisk walking today . I've been doing this on average of five times a week for almost two months now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 min walking Friday
30 min yesterday


----------



## ScreamingChicken

4.2 mile walk. Takes about an average of 80 minutes to complete.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Angry 1 a.m. workout (I couldn't sleep )
Kettlebell Cardio Circuit
Bullworker resiliency training - 50 reps per exercise.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another round of the same today.


----------



## supersizebbw

15 mins walking, 30mins strength training....had slacked off over the holidays lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours house cleaning today


----------



## supersizebbw

35mins walking today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell cardio circuit
Bullworker


----------



## x0emnem0x

I like this thread.
60ish minutes on the treadmill at a decent speed, burned ~400 calories, and then did some weight machines, which I love.


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins walking today and yesterday


----------



## x0emnem0x

40 minutes walking on the treadmill and I burned ~400 calories, also did some weights. I feel amazeballs!


----------



## Rojodi

This morning: 25 minute walk to work, with a Starbucks stop 
This afternoon: 25 minute walk from work, after a Starbucks stop :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

400 calories: ~2 miles, 30 minute workout at PF, and some extra weights.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins walk today


----------



## supersizebbw

40mins walk today.


----------



## supersizebbw

45mins weight training today.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We have belonged to Anytime Fitness for about a year - convenient, close to home, not so crowded. I normally do 20 -25 min on the treadmill, followed by an hour or so of resistance exercises.The following is a fragment of a message I sent to the club manager today.

Rick - 
We came in after you had left (it's easy for us to find excuses not to go but guilt finally got the better of the argument). We did our normal workout. As I was changing clothes to leave, I fell into conversation with a woman who had been exercising next to me. Her name was Tammy (probably still is), middle age, a bit heavy-set, new to our area, but had belonged to Anytime in a different 'burb. We were talking about groovy things like rotator cuff problems, et c. I told her she should really talk to our personal trainer, who has been an angel in disguise for us, was very fit, and had experienced many of the same problems. 

At one point, she pointed behind me to someone who was trying to get my attention. (Being hard of hearing, I don't always pick up on things like this.) There was a very fit young man standing there. We had a conversation as follows.

He: "I just want to tell you what an inspiration you are to the rest of us."

Me: "Oh? You mean my Bulldog sweatshirt?"

He: "No, that you are still exercising at your age."

Me: "Oh, you think I'm old, huh?"

He: "Well - yeah!"

Me "C'mon! I'm only 78 y.o. That's not so old. I'm one of the few in my community who doesn't have their coffin picked out yet."

His jaw dropped, as did Tammy's. Neither had any idea of my age. They thought I was about 60. I told him about a very sturdy 60 year old I had met at the club - someone with damaged rotator cuffs also who was boosting about twice the weight I was - in fact, about what I was lifting when I was 60. I told them that the person they should REALLY be in awe of was my wife.

Y'know? If I could figure out how to pedal my bike with my tongue, I'd be world class.

Just a nice, normal visit to Anytime Fitness.


----------



## supersizebbw

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We have belonged to Anytime Fitness for about a year - convenient, close to home, not so crowded. I normally do 20 -25 min on the treadmill, followed by an hour or so of resistance exercises.The following is a fragment of a message I sent to the club manager today.
> 
> Rick -
> We came in after you had left (it's easy for us to find excuses not to go but guilt finally got the better of the argument). We did our normal workout. As I was changing clothes to leave, I fell into conversation with a woman who had been exercising next to me. Her name was Tammy (probably still is), middle age, a bit heavy-set, new to our area, but had belonged to Anytime in a different 'burb. We were talking about groovy things like rotator cuff problems, et c. I told her she should really talk to our personal trainer, who has been an angel in disguise for us, was very fit, and had experienced many of the same problems.
> 
> At one point, she pointed behind me to someone who was trying to get my attention. (Being hard of hearing, I don't always pick up on things like this.) There was a very fit young man standing there. We had a conversation as follows.
> 
> He: "I just want to tell you what an inspiration you are to the rest of us."
> 
> Me: "Oh? You mean my Bulldog sweatshirt?"
> 
> He: "No, that you are still exercising at your age."
> 
> Me: "Oh, you think I'm old, huh?"
> 
> He: "Well - yeah!"
> 
> Me "C'mon! I'm only 78 y.o. That's not so old. I'm one of the few in my community who doesn't have their coffin picked out yet."
> 
> His jaw dropped, as did Tammy's. Neither had any idea of my age. They thought I was about 60. I told him about a very sturdy 60 year old I had met at the club - someone with damaged rotator cuffs also who was boosting about twice the weight I was - in fact, about what I was lifting when I was 60. I told them that the person they should REALLY be in awe of was my wife.
> 
> Y'know? If I could figure out how to pedal my bike with my tongue, I'd be world class.
> 
> Just a nice, normal visit to Anytime Fitness.



Wow, what a story HoHoTai...you are an inspiration to many indeed! I've only just recently (in the past year) started exercising regularly and hoping to maintain it for the rest of my life for the betterment of my health. Thanks for sharing


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I've fallen off my weight loss track! 

I went to Mexico in November which I didn't watch what I ate. Then it was December and with the holidays.....well, come on! I ate tons of food over the holidays and maybe drank a little too much too! 
So I said Jan I would get on track but I was away from home for basically 2 months. I am home now and I have no desire to do anything. I was sick on the weekend and now I cook a meal but just end up throwing it away. 

I admit that when I was eating healthier and walking lots I felt great. I neeed to get back into it.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to make it to the gym for an hour of weight training and a 30min walk.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do an hour's walk today.


----------



## supersizebbw

Made it to the gym for 45mins of weight training.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

6 mile bike ride


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do a 45min walk today.


----------



## supersizebbw

An hour weight training.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

780 kettlebell swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 kettlebell swings.


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins weights, 30mins walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 kettlebell swings.


----------



## Rojodi

35 minute mall walk carrying laptop bag and backpack.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking last night


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 swings


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do an hour of walking today.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins walk today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 swings and some supplementary chest work.

Let's incorporate small moves in as encouragement for everyone. Everything counts.

I did a few calf raises while making a smoothie.


----------



## Rojodi

Twenty-five minute walk to work
Twenty-five minute walk FROM Starbucks


----------



## supersizebbw

Resistance training and an hours walk today.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Really should go to the gym tonight, but I just don't want to...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Forty minutes walking yesterday 
25 min walking today


----------



## supersizebbw

Resistance training and 45mins walk today


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do an hour's walk today.


----------



## supersizebbw

Did about an hour of resistance training.


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 swings
chest work
a few calf raises.


----------



## Jon Blaze

800 swings
moar calf raises
foam rolling to recover.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed a 1hr walk today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

3.5 hours of house cleaning


----------



## x0emnem0x

100 calories on the bike 
200 treadmill, walking and running 
Extra 100 on the Arc Trainer
Did a few weights and now home to shower! 
Exhausted!


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggcZcH_JoWI[/ame]

I had to modify a few moves due to limited room in my house, but conditioning ropes are no joke.


----------



## supersizebbw

Found a walking track not too far from me, managed to do an hour of walking.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Logged 15 min walking on Sunday


----------



## indy500tchr

According to my Fitbit App for today:

14,113 steps
6.41 miles
71 active minutes
3,314 calories burned

This included a 30 min. walk on the treadmill, 17 min. on the stationary bike, 30 mins. of weightlifting, cleaning out the garage and running errands.


----------



## supersizebbw

Did a 45min aerobics group class today (hadn't done one in 6yrs!) and a few weights.


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work, carrying 20 lbs of laptops and notebooks.


----------



## x0emnem0x

indy500tchr said:


> According to my Fitbit App for today:
> 
> 14,113 steps
> 6.41 miles
> 71 active minutes
> 3,314 calories burned
> 
> This included a 30 min. walk on the treadmill, 17 min. on the stationary bike, 30 mins. of weightlifting, cleaning out the garage and running errands.



I need to get a Fit bit...


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do a taebo group class today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nothing too crazy over the past few days. 

- I did a weird interval setup of six rounds yesterday: 60 conditioning rope swings, 60 vertical climbing reps, and 30 kettlebell swings

Today was an Insanity workout with a few kettlebell swings thrown in. I was sick last week, so I'm just getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30
100 Rope Swings
20 Ab Rollouts
50 Kettlebell swings


----------



## supersizebbw

45mins resistance training


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It's hard to stick to a routine in the early parts = P But I need to get back in shape... and stay that way, this time (no slacking once I hit my fitness goal!).

Did 22 minutes on the Elliptical, followed by some light strength/endurance work. Bicep curls, tricep extensions, reverse pushups, a quick pilates routine (giving that a try) and pushups.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours house cleaning


----------



## supersizebbw

40min walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Insanity Max 30
Small finisher with kettlebell swings, rope swings, and vertical climbing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Same workout again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last sunday 40 min walking
Tuesday 20 min walking

Today 40 min walking


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

* Spring message May 2016 
Friends -

I posted something in one of the Happiness threads which I would like to share with you too. It has links to a few of my point-and-shoot camera shots of spring, as it emerges in our Minnesota back yard. It also discusses exercise so I want to share it with you too.

Enjoy!

Spring message May 2016 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 33 mins walking
50 min walking Sunday


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still not doing a great job sticking to any sort of schedule, but I am improving as I can do more each time around before it really hurts.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I did five days of Insanity Max 30, kettlebell swings, and conditioning rope swings. 


Resting today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walking Wed Night


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours housekeeping Saturday
35 minutes walking today


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

We did about 18 miles on our bikes today (not omitting to stop for coffee) and about 50 over the last two weeks. Today's ride was over the same trail I described earlier.

*Spring message May 2016

*A few years ago this would have been just a warm-up ride but things change with age. We are both grateful that I can do this much, as I approach 79 y.o.

In just over a week we will celebrate our 26th wedding anniversary. We plan to do a 26 mile ride the weekend before. I don't think I'll be around for our 50th and if I am, I won't be in biking condition. But what the hey? I've celebrated one 50th anniversary already.


----------



## Jon Blaze

45 minutes incline weighted treadmill walk


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do some weights and a 30min walk today.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

A few days ago, we did about 15 miles after Mrs Ho Ho got home from work. We were really 'chasing daylight' but made it home by twilight (or moonlight - first picture). 

Our 26th wedding anniversary is this week (May 25). We celebrate such events all week. Yesterday we did a 26 mile bike ride, taking some of the paths I described in my 'spring' post. Some might say that I'm pretty spry for an old timer. I'm not. I'm just stubborn. The 2nd picture shows some purple flowers along our woodland bike path. Mrs Ho Ho loves anything purple. 

View attachment Robert biking moon copy.jpg


View attachment purple flowers biking path may 22 2016 copy.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walking:

30 min Saturday
55 min Sunday
10 min today on my lunch hour


----------



## supersizebbw

Ho Ho Tai said:


> A few days ago, we did about 15 miles after Mrs Ho Ho got home from work. We were really 'chasing daylight' but made it home by twilight (or moonlight - first picture).
> 
> Our 26th wedding anniversary is this week (May 25). We celebrate such events all week. Yesterday we did a 26 mile bike ride, taking some of the paths I described in my 'spring' post. Some might say that I'm pretty spry for an old timer. I'm not. I'm just stubborn. The 2nd picture shows some purple flowers along our woodland bike path. Mrs Ho Ho loves anything purple.



Lovely pictures and happy belated anniversary


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We were in Duluth, MN over Mem. Day. We biked another 20 miles there, from the Aerial Bridge to the end of Park Point and back ( 8 mi.) and another 12 miles along the Lakewalk and back - more than the length of the town. We keep two bikes in Duluth. Mine is a Cannondale I bought five years ago - one of the last American-made Cannondales. It's the best of my four bikes for the hills and pot holes of Duluth, but it's also the best bike for the kind of riding we do in Shoreview and surrounds. I brought it back with us and have to decide what to take to Duluth.

Here's a couple of pix from that ride.

1. Ho Ho, looking cool with ice cream and sunglasses (bike behind bench)

2. The iconic Aerial Bridge

3. Stairway to Heaven - leads from bike trail to Portland Malt Shoppe. 

View attachment Duluth biking Bob ice cream sunglasses bike copy.jpg


View attachment Duluth biking 1 Aerial Bridge copy.jpg


View attachment Duluth biking copy Stairway to Heaven.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Memorial Day Weekend:
40 min Saturday walking
45 min walking Sunday

This past weekend: 
Three hours house cleaning


----------



## tonynyc

Back to the gym after a long absence. 

1. Leg Presses 1X20
2. Incline Presses 3X10
3. Rowing 3X10
4. Wrist Curls 2X10


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr aerobics class and some weights


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I walked for one hour on Sunday


----------



## Jon Blaze

14 minutes on this lovely thing, and a few kettlebell swings.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I tried it again a slightly higher intensity, and I did two 14-minute sessions.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Did weights and then a half hour on the treadmill. Felt great after not having gone to the gym in a couple of months.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends - 

This is the best story of fortitude, courage, biking and recovery that I have ever seen. It compares with the story of Shackleton's antarctic expedition. I'm copying the story in complete form.


At my age, I'm proud that I can still ride my bike. Biking is a source of great pleasure for Ann and I, but this woman puts me to shame. 


Ho Ho




&#65532;Bonnie Gagnon nearly died from an infection; now, she is racing across the Continental Divide. 

By Mackenzie Lobby Havey Special to the Star Tribune 
June 23, 2016  12:17pm 
&#65532; 
elizabeth flores &#x2022; [email protected]
Bonnie Gagnon trains on occasion in Lebanon Hills Regional Park in Eagan. Currently, she is racing from Canada to Mexico.



The ambition to ride ultralong distances by mountain bike came to Bonnie Gagnon of Lakeville at a time when it seemed a distant possibility. Bedridden for weeks in the hospital with a life-threatening bacterial infection eating away at her insides, visions of rebuilding a healthy and active body were at the forefront of her mind.
It was 2010. Gagnon, a mother of four and a medical benefits specialist, had been in and out of doctors offices with pneumonia-like symptoms. It wasnt until she began coughing up handfuls of blood that doctors recognized her illness as Lemierres syndrome, a rare and aggressive bacterial infection that started in her lungs and spread to her back and beyond.
In addition to blood transfusions and countless rounds of antibiotics, she required a series of surgeries. Her appendix was removed. And she had a full hysterectomy. Vexed by her condition, doctors didnt know if shed survive.
After an improbable recovery, Gagnon, 48, said she was told: Whatever it is you want to go do with your life, do that thing, because we dont know if weve actually cured you and well only know if we havent because youll likely die.


Gagnons response: Lets do this.
Follow the ride
Track Bonnie Gagnons ride; its live online at trackleaders.com. Click on Tour Divide 2016, and search for her name in the riders-by-status tab.


By that she meant getting back in the saddle, literally and figuratively. It started with short bike rides and progressed to 100-plus-mile grueling mountain bike races everywhere from the mountains of Colorado to the ice-laden trails of northern Minnesota. Last week she set off for her biggest challenge yet: A 2,745-mile, self-supported mountain bike race from Banff, Alberta, to the Mexican border. The race is called the Tour Divide.
Before her departure, Gagnon spoke about life, cycling, and the importance of never giving up even when the odds are stacked against you.
On finding the motivation to survive through cycling

When I was diagnosed with Lemierres syndrome I was very far into the disease, to the point doctors didnt think I would live. They admitted me to the ICU and started trying to heal me. While I was in the hospital I was thinking about all the things that meant so much to me. Of course you have family, God, your faith, but one of the other things that is important to me is being able to ride a bicycle, because for me, riding a bike is this incredible opportunity to express yourself. Its freedom and self-propulsion, and you have access to things you would never see if you werent out there.
On her first time back on a bike
It was after I left the hospital and on that first ride I thought, This is the scariest thing Ive ever done. I can get on a road bike and feel pretty confident, but I got on that dirt track with trees and different surfaces and obstacles, and it was pretty terrifying. To be honest, I hated it, but I came back the next day and did it again and kept coming back until I mastered those basic skills I needed to have confidence to be able to enjoy something like that. If theres one thing Ive learned in life, it is that you cant let your fear control who you are or let it mitigate your success. So I kept coming back to take on what I feared, which was getting hurt on a mountain bike, because I knew it was also something I would eventually love and that was more important than the fear of it.
On learning what her body is capable of
When I came out of the hospital I was 24 pounds lighter than I had been just a couple weeks prior because the bacteria ate through my body and I was on IV fluids only. It was quite devastating. The hardest part of this journey has been continuing to train, but not seeing the same results as I would have seen before I was sick. I no longer have a uterus, a cervix or ovaries, and I dont produce the same types of chemicals and hormones that I did before, so my body doesnt have the same response to training. I also have diminished lung capacity from the permanent scarring of my lungs, so I have a lot harder time breathing when Im training and racing. It slows me down and is humbling, but I still have this gratitude for having survived, and feel so much awe when I look at my body and see it perform. That completely outweighs the frustration.

On challenging herself
When I did the Arrowhead 135 in International Falls in 2013, it was the year they had a huge snowstorm. During the night we had 10 inches of snow dumped on us. If you talk to anyone who knows me, even during that night when all the snow was falling and we were pushing our bikes through it, I was smiling. I smile during the most brutal races because I realize that I get to do these things and that means so much to me.
On her motivation to ride the Tour Divide
Its off-road, you ride through massive amounts of forestry, you go through desert areas, there is all this beautiful and amazing terrain, and you cross over the Continental Divide about 31 times. Those are some of the biggest reasons why I ride. I love all those things  the beauty of it, the aromas coming from the forest. And this will be 28 days of that.
On training in Minnesota

Its tough training here for something like this  its beautiful but not mountainous. A lot of times its a matter of adjusting gearing to correlate more appropriately with what would be considered climbing, whether thats pushing harder gears or an easier gear for a longer period of time. Theres also the bike packing piece for this event, so I have to carry my gear and camp overnight off my bike. Ive done many century rides or more where I bike 100 miles, sleep in my tent, pack back up, and repeat that over the course of a couple of nights during the weekend since I work full time during the week. I ride down at Afton (State Park) a lot, and theres a hill in St. Paul I train on. I try to go someplace new every weekend, whether thats riding to Otsego or Stillwater or Wisconsin.
On where her mind goes during the hours of solitude
There are a couple mental tactics I use. One of them is gratitude. When I break down all the things I have to be grateful for, I will be thinking about those things for hours because there is so much. Theres my children, times they have made me smile or laugh, theres the birds, and my beautiful surroundings. I never want to overlook my surroundings when Im on my bike. Its easy to turn your eyes inward to your struggle, so appreciating whats around me puts my mind in the right place.

Mackenzie Lobby Havey is freelance writer from Minneapolis. 

View attachment Bonnie Gagnon and bike.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did lots of walking this week while on vacation- too much to keep up with.


----------



## Rojodi

At least 30 minutes of walking Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, yesterday, and today. 

I've been keeping the weight I lost due to an illness now 2 months ago. 

I am at least 15 lbs and a pant size under what I was at this time last year.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed an hour of walking today.


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr taebo class


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours house cleaning on Saturday


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -
We were in Duluth again over July 4th. Didn't climb Rock Hill this time - too much going on. We did do some biking though. I sent an e-mail to various friends. Portions appear below.

. . .

The trip was fun, mostly, though we put in some hard, sweaty hours on the bikes. We did about 16 miles on what they call the 'Lake Walk'. You would think that a trail with that name would be fairly level, but that's not quite how it is in Duluth. The whole area was carved out by glaciers, including the basin of Lake Superior. The glaciers left long 'fingers' going down to the water. Imagine a hand, with the fingers spread out, the wrist at the top of the hill, the fingers just touching the water. The trails and roads, if they don't go straight up and down the hill, go over the fingers, so it's uphill-downhill-uphill-downhill, et c. On a bike, that's a lot of shifting and hard pumping.



I can't believe that I'm still doing this stuff as I close in on 80 y.o. Most of my body is falling apart but I still have superb legs and cardiovascular system (and a lively tongue). Too bad we're not better at transplanting limbs. A lot of ex-soldiers could use those legs when I'm through with them.



. . .

We slept late one morning, awakening to the sight of the sun rising over Lake Superior. Mrs Ho Ho turned to me and said "It's magic, isn't it?" I replied something like "A lake is just a lake. You supply the magic." I'm attaching a few pictures of the view from our condo window. (These pix are from an earlier trip.) 

View attachment Lake Superior sunrise - 1.jpg


View attachment condo lake-1 9-04-11 (1:4 scale).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 minutes walking outside today


----------



## x0emnem0x

Walked around too much playing Pokemon Go.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> 14 minutes on this lovely thing, and a few kettlebell swings.



Stair-stepper?

My Elliptical:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Stair stepper, elliptical, and Airdyne. 

- Two rounds today.


----------



## supersizebbw

Managed to do a 30min walk and some weights today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours house cleaning


----------



## tonynyc

Managed to get to the gym for an early morning workout 

1. Incline Presses 3X10
2. Farmers Walk with 40 Lbs dumbbells - (2) laps around the track
3. some grip work


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr taebo class and some weights.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 min walking on Sunday


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins aerobics class and some weights


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr aerobics class


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two rounds on the max trainer. 30 ab rollouts, and a few calf raises.


----------



## tonynyc

1. Incline Presses 3X10
2. Dumbbell Biceps Curls 2X10
3. some grip work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ten minute lunchtime walk with a workmate today and yesterday


----------



## MattB

Walked through the forest for over 90 minutes. I don't know how far that was, but, I saw a porcupine.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

By the clock, I think it was ten after ten. 

View attachment porcupine_wall_clock.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr walk and some weights


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min walking on Sunday


----------



## Jon Blaze

25 minute round on the max trainer
50 kettlebell clean and presses


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two 14-minute intervals. Slowly getting better.


----------



## supersizebbw

45min taebo group class, 30mins walk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min walking today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday - 13 min walking and 7 min on a exercise bike

Tuesday - ten minutes on the bike and 15 min walking

Wednesday - fifteen min walking and five on the bike

Been loving that usually empty cool gym available to me at my job on my lunchbreak...and walking around the campus is easy too!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two 14-minute intervals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours housekeeping yesterday


----------



## AuntHen

Due to lots of changes the past 5 months or so (plus the horrid heat and humidity) I haven't been able to walk much, if at all. For me, it's like not fully being me. Today I got back out there and did about 45 minutes. It felt so good and I got to wear my new, cute work out clothes! :bounce:


----------



## Van

40 mins of weight training yesterday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ten minutes on the exercise bike in the gym at work then another ten minutes walking around campus.
Also played around with the weights a little


----------



## Van

I went for a run on this beautiful Sunday morning. I feel relaxed and awesome. God I love me!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday- ten minutes walking with 15 minutes on the exercise bike

Today- 30 min walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tuesday - 10 min walking and ten minute exercise bike on my lunch break


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

40 min walking Friday night


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two 14-minute intervals.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Strength training with an isokinator, and 25 ab rollouts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yesterday and today during my lunch hour:

ten minutes walking around the campus at work with fifteen minutes on the exercise bike


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two 14-minute intervals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Another ten minute walk and fifteen min exercise bike ride during my lunchbreak today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work
30 kettlebell clean and press
30 ab rollouts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One hour walking at the fair this past weekend

Tuesday- ten minute walk and 18 min on the exercise bikr

Today- ten minute walk (weather has cooled down and it's nice) and twenty minutes on that bike 

Yay me!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Same as the last one with 30 Perfect pushup reps thrown in.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ten minute walk about with a coworker and fifteen on the bike


----------



## DearPrudence

Feelin' the fire with some yoga-- highly recommend Dana Falsetti! (Find her for free on YouTube-- or pay for full classes/vids on Codyapp.com)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours straight house cleaning yesterday


----------



## Sculptor

45 minutes swimming
15 minutes elliptical
2 1/4 hours baking
3 full Tom Cruise in Risky Business slides across the living room floor to Beastie Boys records


----------



## Sculptor

I got a solid 15 minutes of complaining in already and it's only quarter past noon; I get very animated about the stupidity of the drivers down here so I count it as a win fitnesswise.


----------



## Sculptor

20 minutes weeding in the garden
1 hour swimming


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr weight training, 25mins walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sept 26 - 25 min walking and exercise bike

Sept 28 - 25 min walking and exercise bike

Oct 3 - 25 min walking and exercise bike

Today- 25 min walking and exercise bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yesterday and today at lunch time:
20 min exercise bike with ten minutes walking


----------



## Van

30 burpees, 45 situps, 60 crunches


----------



## Sculptor

1 hour on the elliptical


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinator work
40-minute weighted incline walk.


----------



## Sculptor

Jon Blaze said:


> Isokinator work
> 40-minute weighted incline walk.



Weighted? How heavy was she?


----------



## Sarahneaves

Actually, I don't like exercise,but I need health,so I start to exercise.I think I will enjoy exercise and lose weight.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We spent last week in Duluth. We had planned to do some biking and climb Rock Hill again but the weather and Mrs Ho Ho's cold conspired to prevent us from doing either. However, we did reach an unexpected milestone this past weekend.

We each have several bikes. All are equipped with odometers. I am too lazy to keep track of the miles racked up on each bike but Mrs Ho Ho, true to form, keeps a log of all our rides. She informed me that we have reached 600 miles each during this year's biking season (April to mid-October, and we ain't done yet - not until the snow flies). In previous years, we have gone well over 1,000 miles. Mrs Ho Ho could have done that easily this year if she didn't have to lug this old fart around with her.

But the fun is in the doing, and being together, not in the numbers.


----------



## Jon Blaze

100 perfect pushup reps
50 ab rollouts
100 kettlebell swings


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ten minutes walking and fifteen on the bike today during my lunch hour

forty five minutes walking Saturday night


----------



## thatgirl08

No exercise tonight because I didn't get home until 9:30 from class but... I did a 1/2 hour on the bike last night. Starting to get back into it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sarahneaves said:


> Actually, I don't like exercise,but I need health,so I start to exercise.I think I will enjoy exercise and lose weight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Tuesday- 15 on the bike and ten walking

Saturday - 3 hrs house cleaning and fifteen minute walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tuesday- twenty on the bike and ten walking

Wednesday - twenty five minutes walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

walking and biking three days last week

So far this week, ten min walking and twenty min on the bike Monday
Tues fifteen min walk
Today fifteen min walk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Today- twenty minutes on the bike with ten minutes walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Twenty minutes walking Saturday


----------



## socrates74

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ten minute walk about with a coworker and fifteen on the bike


Low impact, good for your joints


----------



## socrates74

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ten minute walk about with a coworker and fifteen on the bike


Low impact, good for your joints


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ten minute walk and twenty minute bike ride on Tuesday 

@Socrates- my joints DO feel much better!


----------



## Tracyarts

So, my cardiologist cleared me to start working on getting my stamina and endurance back. My mobility has taken a huge hit from the beta blocker I have to take now. Right now, I can walk out to the end of my driveway and get the mail out of the mailbox, and then walk back into the house. But that's my limit. Just that short walk leaves me short of breath and feeling like my heart is pounding hard, and it takes a lot of time to recover. 

I'm supposed to get up and walk around the house for a few minutes every hour or so, then "mark" the event on my heart monitor. That way they can make sure I'm safely exerting myself. And try to walk just a little bit farther each day.

He expects me to get my endurance up to 2500 steps a day by mid January. So far today I've only done 190. I'll probably hit 300 by bedtime. But I have a lot of progress to make before my next appointment.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours housecleaning this past Saturday

twenty minutes on the bike with ten minutes walking today at lunchtime


----------



## Tracyarts

619 steps so far, I'll make it to 700 by bedtime. 

So, for Christmas, my husband ordered me a Bellabeat Leaf wearable activity tracker. It's more of a wellness tracker than a fitness tracker. It'll have a pedometer but also has stress relief promoting functions, which makes it perfect for my needs. Plus it looks like jewelry, not a piece of wearable tech. I should get it by the beginning of January at the latest. I'll definitely post my review of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ten minutes walking and twenty minutes on the bike on Tuesday


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Four hours of housecleaning Saturday. Been walking just over four miles a days the last five days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

twenty minutes walking on Thursday


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hour long walks on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Twenty five minute walk today at lunch time.


----------



## Rojodi

Walked to and from the market, 1.6 mile round trip, in 31 minutes, a trip that should take longer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

twenty minutes walking Saturday
ten minutes walking and twenty minutes bike riding on Monday


----------



## Tracyarts

1344 steps so far, and I should reach 1500 by bedtime. Now that it's finally cool here, I can walk around outside without getting lightheaded.


----------



## Tracyarts

1883 steps yesterday. But it was a very busy day, I was out from 7 am until 10 pm. I completely overdid it and was in a world of hurt by the time I crawled into bed last night. Today I'll be surprised if I get a third as many steps in.


----------



## socrates74

Good job. 1/3 will be 628. Figure everything more is bonus points


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just walked four miles.


----------



## socrates74

Not too shabby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday= ten minutes walking and twenty on the bike
Same thing again today!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Three hours straight house cleaning today


----------



## Rojodi

10 minutes of shoveling before I was yelled at: Adhesive capsulitis SUCKS!!

40 minutes of mall walking carrying 20 lbs of laptop and backpack


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Walking four plus miles a day for the past seven days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Monday- twenty minutes on the bike with ten minutes walking


----------



## Tracyarts

2796 steps, or 1.2 miles walked today. Goal achieved, now to get to where I'm consistently reaching it by my cardiologist appointment at the end of January.


----------



## Rojodi

3.2 miles of mall, carrying laptop and backpack


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Twenty minutes on the bike with ten minutes walking again today- yay me!


----------



## Tracyarts

.7 of a mile walked, pretty good considering I never left the house today.


----------



## supersizebbw

50mins strength training group class, 10mins walking.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sixteen min on the bike and ten walking


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Slowly but surely getting back into shape. I feel like I should be excercising more often for the calorie burn, but less frequently feels like I'm progressing faster than I did a few years back, when I last got alarmed by my weight and lost 30 pounds over nearly a year. The good thing (as I see it) is that I'm clearly in better shape for 215 this time than I was last time - but I'm still not happy with 215, mostly because I carry a bunch at the middle in a soft belly, which makes pants uncomfortable (I probably wouldn't care so much if it was more like a solid beer gut = P).

So I'm up to 20 minutes comfortably on the elliptical, and did 2 miles including cooldown since there's snow outside and I couldn't literally cooldown as I prefer to. Then some muscle work, the usual basic endurance routine of bicep curls, tricep extensions, reverse pushups, reverse situps, and pushups. We'll see about going again in 2-3 days.


----------



## Tracyarts

.9 of a mile walked throughout the day.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Four miles of walking today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

three hours house cleaning on Saturday
ten minute walk yesterday
Fifteen minutes walking today plus five minutes trying something new- a life fitness machine in the gym at work- it got my heart rate to over 160
Cleaning out the arteries- hell yeah!


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr spin class, 10mins walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thirty minute walk downtown with my daughter on Sunday
eighteen minutes on the bike with a two minute warm up on the stair type machine followed up with ten minutes of walking yesterday


----------



## supersizebbw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thirty minute walk downtown with my daughter on Sunday
> eighteen minutes on the bike with a two minute warm up on the stair type machine followed up with ten minutes of walking yesterday


Thanks GEF for keeping this thread going!  it won't let me rep you! 

-------------------


1hr spin class today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersizebbw said:


> Thanks GEF for keeping this thread going!  it won't let me rep you!
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 1hr spin class today



So glad I do manage to keep up the exercise so I CAN post in this thread!
Thirty minute walk down town on Sunday with my OTHER daughter- and yes it was cold
Did three minutes on that life fitness machine then seventeen on the bike with ten minutes walking today at lunch time


----------



## Rojodi

Saturday: 35 minutes of walking, carrying laptop and backpack, that's 15 additional lbs

Today: 40 minutes of quick walking - 3 miles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking on Saturday

10 min dancing yesterday


----------



## supersizebbw

1hr spin bike today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

15 min walk outside at lunch time today


----------



## Rojodi

20 minute walk home from work
or I should say, skate home. Half the roads, half the sidewalks, were covered in ice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

twenty minute walk on Thursday
thirty minutes walking today
twenty minutes swimming and ten minutes walking on Saturday


----------



## Rojodi

2 shoveling periods
20 minutes followed by 25 more


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I forgot to list thirty minutes of walking on Friday 

Ten minutes on my lunch break today


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of straight mall walking and little kid dodging.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fifteen minutes walk with a coworker on Friday
Three hours house cleaning today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I did 15 minutes walking on Friday
30 mins walking on Saturday

10 min walking yesterday after 10 minutes on the exercise bike.


----------



## Rojodi

36 minute walk, almost 2 miles.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -


When the day is superb, the bike is well-tuned, Mrs Ho Ho is by my side and I'm feeling frisky - even though I'm nearly 80, who cares about the numbers?

We didn't ride that much (about 15 miles) but it felt great - until I got off and my back started hurting again. 

View attachment Robert bike May 11 2017.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tuesday= 10 min walk and 15 min on the exercise bike
Thursday- 20 min walk
Friday- 20 min walk
Saturday = 65 min walking
Sunday 30 min walking


----------



## Rojodi

Friday 3.5 miles of casino walking
Saturday 2 miles of mall walking
Monday 2.1 miles of "Singing in the Rain"


----------



## Van

I did at least 30 minutes of weightlifting.


----------



## ashishverma011

I play basketball daily for one hour. I feel games are really good excercises and help us to stay fit.


----------



## Jon Blaze

(morning)
15 min vertical climbing
15 min inclined walk with 5 pound shorts, and breathing trainer.

(in the next 15 minutes)
Training for Warriors cardio circuit.

And maybe some sauna time later.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fell off the wagon for a while, but I'm climbing back on. The advent of cooler weather will help loads (we got a wonderful cold front in this morning, goodbye summer heat and humidity!). I need to build myself a stool or something to use for muscle work; renovations have temporarily lost me the coffee table I used to use...


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Walked 3.7 miles today in 1hour 3 minutes which is pretty good time for me. A little sore now but proud of myself!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 minutes walking outside today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rope jumping, and a little bit of jogging - 35 minutes
Training for Warriors
Vibration platform training 20 minutes


----------



## Jon Blaze

Training for Warriors upper body
15 min vertical climbing
Wubba lubba a dub dub (vibration platform whilst watching Rick and Morty )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 minutes walking today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Orangetheory - 55 minutes of rowing, lifting, and treadmill fun (i.e. hell )
120 kettlebell swings (53lb)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 min walking today


----------



## supersizebbw

Today managed to do 45mins weight training and 25mins spin bike at the gym


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking on Sunday


----------



## Tracyarts

.9 of a mile. I just couldn't make it a full one today. My right leg is really bothering me.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I have had a V-P shunt for 22 years, which controls the build-up of cerebro-spinal fluid. Yesterday was one of the periodic reviews of the shunt. Among other things, the doctor administered a simple office-based strength test of shoulders, arms and legs. She knew that Mrs Ho Ho and I had bicycled some 750 miles over the summer.

After the test, she said "Y'know? We rate patients' strength on a scale of 1 (weak) to 5 (strong). I'm putting you down as a '6'.)

Not to shabby for an 80 y.o., eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking today


----------



## Rojodi

30 minute walk to work in the cold
32 minute walk to and from the market


----------



## supersizebbw

30mins walking and 20mins spin bike


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still running (elliptical) every 3-4 days. Usually 3. Trying to do every 2 slows progress too much; my body doesn't seem able to keep up with the muscle healing so well. Once I get where I want to be with performance I'll go to every 2, with skips if needed. Comfortably up to 20 minutes forward/4 backward, nearly 2 miles simulated distance. Reverse sit-up and push-up numbers also slowly improving. Still in need of a suitable bench for upper body weight work.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Took some time off to let my troublesome knees rest but just finished 21 minutes on the elliptical and I thought I was going to die lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Did my routine a couple days ago with good time, a 2-day distance from my last session. Did leaf work today in lieu of exercise, will plan to 'run' tomorrow as normal. Need to push a little to see if I'm ready for more frequent bouts.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Walked for two hours (about six miles) along one of the local hiking trails.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did about one hour worth of walking with my workmates on Friday- that included some up and down stairs


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Okay, so... I skipped yesterday because it was my extended family birthday dinner and I didn't want to deal with muscle tiredness or anything. Exercised today and it was a little harder than 3 days ago, but I did 20 minutes forward @~5 mph, 5 minutes backward @~4 mph, and 5 minutes cooldown @~2 mph. Going up the stairs this evening I did _something_ weird to my left leg, 'cause now if I lift it in walking to go up the stairs, I get a spike of pain in the muscle up near my pelvic bone. But no pain lifting my leg to take off my sock or shorts for bed. But pain again climbing into bed...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Walked 12 miles yesterday along a local trail.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

ScreamingChicken said:


> Walked 12 miles yesterday along a local trail.



Wow! Great job!

Saturday I walked about 6 miles around a college campus while on a tour for my son. Unfortunately my cute boots were not made for walking so now I have blisters


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I walked 12 miles on Saturday and 13.5 miles on Sunday. I am planning to put in 6 miles tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 mins walking on Christmas night.

30 min walking downtown yesterday


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

New job destroyed my routine, but I did do a run Monday and the setback wasn't too bad. Work is definitely working my arms and shoulder area, a nice side effect, as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

5000m row (in about 25 minutes)
A few kicks on a heavy bag


----------



## Rojodi

1.5 mile walk, home to Starbucks, 29 minutes.


----------



## MattB

I'm back to walking regularly, 5kms through the bush today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric and isokinetic strength movements


----------



## Jon Blaze

1000m Row
KB swings 1 min
KB row 1 min
KB one handed swings 1 min
(Twice)


----------



## MattB

I lasted a whole 5 minutes on the Max Trainer today. Let me tell you, that was quite enough. Followed that with a quick hike.


----------



## MattB

9 minutes on the Max Trainer, nearly DOUBLE the output!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric and Isokinetic strength
15 min vertical climbing


----------



## Jon Blaze

About 30 minutes of vertical climbing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min total walking in the mall Friday night
3.45 hr house cleaning yesterday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattB said:


> 9 minutes on the Max Trainer, nearly DOUBLE the output!


Lol, I love these posts of yours because I feel a real heart pounding workout after just two minutes on the eliptical in the gym at my job. I did manage five minutes once. 
Keep going- love seeing your progress...and delight about it because I totally understand!!


----------



## MattB

Thanks GEF! I managed the full interval of 14 minutes today, and now comes the hard part: being consistent.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Do 30 on eliptical and then 40 on free-weights, daily. Strong heart, arms, shoulders. Belly a bit fat and want more of a keg gut than a six pack


----------



## Orchid

House cleaning in several segments of 9 minutes, than did laundry and out in garden feeding the birds and put out fresh bowls of water for visitor cats as they like my garden a lot.


----------



## Happy fat lover

. Belly flab and biceps. No matter how many hours I do of aerobics the flab stays.


----------



## bigisland

Six one hour aqua fit classes per week plus one land fitness class


----------



## Happy fat lover

Elliptical and bike 45 minutes total 7 days a week, some weights. Not enough to balance the calories intake but fatter and fit is my goal


----------



## Emmy

Carrie said:


> 2 hours of swimming, cardio and resistance training in the pool this morning.


I think id die if i did 2hrs straight... thats super admirable!


----------



## Emmy

I just got a rowing machine that I haven't turned into a clothes rack yet lol ^.^ it got 30min of proper use today.


----------



## Emmy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I love these posts of yours because I feel a real heart pounding workout after just two minutes on the eliptical in the gym at my job. I did manage five minutes once.
> Keep going- love seeing your progress...and delight about it because I totally understand!!


after scrubbing the floor, it certainly feels like a core workout lol


----------



## BigElectricKat

Emmy said:


> after scrubbing the floor, it certainly feels like a core workout lol


This is very telling! Seems you like things clean at your house. I can't say the same of everyone I've ever met. Good on ya!


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Happy fat lover said:


> Belly flab and biceps. No matter how many hours I do of aerobics the flab stays.



Man, I can relate to that!

I exercise every day:

I walk (at least 30 minutes a day).


Ride an exercise bike (at least 30 minutes a day).


Combine light-weight lifting (20 pounds) with aerobics (including burpees) four times a week (a 90-minute to two-hour workout).
. . . and _still_ I've got the lean, cut, chiseled physique of Poppin' Fresh.

My problem is that I eat my biggest meal (dinner) a couple of hours before I go to bed.

. . . behavior that is the exact opposite of the old maxim "Eat breakfast like a king. Lunch like a prince. And dinner like a pauper." 

I eat breakfast like a pauper. Lunch like King Henry VIII. And dinner like a blue whale.


----------



## Emmy

Dan DeLeon said:


> Man, I can relate to that!
> 
> I eat breakfast like a pauper. Lunch like King Henry VIII. And dinner like a blue whale.



i sincerely laughed out loud to this thank you! So needed on a Monday!


----------



## Dan DeLeon

*Well. I'm glad you find my predicament so amusing.*​
All kidding aside , I've been trying to lose 20 pounds for the past 20 years.

I blame my failure on "The Rat Race."

Going to bed when I'm not tired. Waking up when I am. Not properly eating "three square meals a day." Sitting on my derrière at a computer eight hours (or more) a day . . .

. . . plays hell with my metabolism.


----------



## BigElectricKat

If it's any consolation, I've found 20 pounds during the last 20 years (and I'm not talking British Sterling).


----------



## Emmy

Dan DeLeon said:


> View attachment 132522
> 
> *Well. I'm glad you find my predicament so amusing.*​
> All kidding aside , I've been trying to lose 20 pounds for the past 20 years.
> 
> I blame my failure on "The Rat Race."
> 
> Going to bed when I'm not tired. Waking up when I am. Not properly eating "three square meals a day." Sitting on my derrière at a computer eight hours (or more) a day . . .
> 
> . . . plays hell with my metabolism.



I have the same issue with which meal is the heaviest! Someone suggested small snacks in between but to no avail  Dinner time is just when we're most awake and can relax and enjoy it I think.


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Emmy said:


> Dinner time is just when we're most awake and can relax and enjoy it I think.



That's definitely true in my case. 

In the evening, after a hard day at the office, slaving on a computer keyboard, I enjoy eating a hearty dinner while watching a good movie (or bad movie even).

As I get older, my overall appetite has changed. I'm just not that hungry in the morning. I eat piece of fruit, and I'm full. Furthermore, I don't see the benefit of eating breakfast "like a king" before I sit at a computer for eight hours. I mean, it's not like I'm working in a coal mine or plowing the back 40 and burning off the calories. I'm a "desk jockey."


----------



## sarahe543

Walked 2 miles. Cycled 3 or more .
Still fat


----------



## BigElectricKat

They are having another weight loss challenge where I work. 5-person teams can win $10,000, $5,000, or $3,000 depending upon the percentage of weight they lose.


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> They are having another weight loss challenge where I work. 5-person teams can win $10,000, $5,000, or $3,000 depending upon the percentage of weight they lose.


Ugh. I hate those things - that crash dieting does nothing for the body that is good.


----------



## Shotha

BigElectricKat said:


> They are having another weight loss challenge where I work. 5-person teams can win $10,000, $5,000, or $3,000 depending upon the percentage of weight they lose.



I couldn't bring myself to participate in anything like that. I like being fat.


----------



## sarahe543

My usual cycling. 3 miles cycling one mile walking. Offset calories with a milkshake


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Been picking up the walking again a little but riding my exercise bike at least 15 minutes is easy enough after sitting at a desk all day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

16 minutes on the bike


----------



## ChattyBecca

Did a little walking today. That is all...LOL. Does THINKING about possibly exercising count?


----------



## sarahe543

Does walking to the food cart at work to buy a sausage roll count?
In case they dont exist where you are it's sausagemeat cooked in flaky pastry. Hmmm.
Also did the usual cycling and walking.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

17 minutes on the bike - go me!


----------



## sarahe543

Today I've been for a walk after work and then more walking later but that includes cinema and fried food as part of the outing


----------



## DragonFly

https://www.science.org.au/curious/people-medicine/brain-games


ChattyBecca said:


> Did a little walking today. That is all...LOL. Does THINKING about possibly exercising count?


Yes, but In sports psychology terminology we call it Visualization


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

21 minutes on the bike- Thank you Madonna!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

28 minutes on the bike last night
32 minutes tonight

Gee I'm a powerhouse when I obsess


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min last night and 31 tonight on the exercise bike. Starting to feel stronger when standing and walking for longer periods of time.


----------



## Emmy

ran from a bee and a spider... quite enough running for one day!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Slacked off and didn't exercise Friday so paid penance today:
walked outside around a lake (up and down some hills!) for 22 minutes 
Rode the exercise bike later for 27 minutes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Walked about 15 min yesterday.
Just rode the bike 31 minutes tonight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

32 min on the bike tuesday. 31 min tonight. This is easier than I thought if would be


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

33 min on the bike yesterday. 23 minutes walking outside today- it was hot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 33 minutes on bike AND 25 minutes walking outside
Sunday- 23 minutes walking in the mall
tonight- 30 min even on the bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

This is my second Week back in the gym and I truly believe that my trainer is enjoying my pain. 

Week one all I could do is go home and sleep the pain away. But I refuse to give up.

I've been moving slowly all week. I'm convinced that they make a different elliptical to be evil. I never knew so many existed for different reasons

On a good note. I've increased my intensity level from 1 to 3. 

15 minutes on the bike and 15 on the torture machine I mean the elliptical.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Today I did 15 minutes each on two different ellipticals. One that works the back of the legs, and the other that works the thighs and hips.

I still refuse to give up. 
On a good note I'm down 13 lbs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funtastic curves said:


> Today I did 15 minutes each on two different ellipticals. One that works the back of the legs, and the other that works the thighs and hips.
> 
> I still refuse to give up.
> On a good note I'm down 13 lbs.


Jeez Lady...I'm truly impressed you can go fifteen on the eliptical. I can't even do five on one!

32 min on my bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeez Lady...I'm truly impressed you can go fifteen on the eliptical. I can't even do five on one!
> 
> 32 min on my bike



Thanks! 

It's because I walk 6 to 7 miles a day on my job pushing heavy parts.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Today was a good workout. I only did 30 minutes on the bike.

My trainer said we will start incorporating weights starting Friday. This should be interesting.


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Today was a good workout. I only did 30 minutes on the bike.
> 
> My trainer said we will start incorporating weights starting Friday. This should be interesting.



I always tell women not to be afraid of free weights! Free weights will work wonders for your body. I work out with two women in their late 20s who have always avoided free weights until joining me in the weight room. Both have been in awe at the difference it has made for them. 

Listen to your trainer! Keep at it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had the monthly birthday luncheon at work today. I want to say I ate too much but considering all I walked away from, I did okay.
30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> I always tell women not to be afraid of free weights! Free weights will work wonders for your body. I work out with two women in their late 20s who have always avoided free weights until joining me in the weight room. Both have been in awe at the difference it has made for them.
> 
> Listen to your trainer! Keep at it!


Thank you!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Anybody who knows me will tell you I never allow the lymphedema in my leg to stop me from doing things. Even if it's a challenge. Today's workout was that challenge I gave into 

there is this one elliptical I struggle with. Today I had to do it for 15 min and I stopped at 9. My legs couldn't take it anymore. 

what baffles me most about this is I can't get past level 1 on this machine. On the other ellipticals I've increased my intensity level to 3 and 4. 
On a positive note I got on a different elliptical for 10 minutes to make peace with myself for giving up.

Todays workout 
15 minutes on bike 
9 minutes on elliptical 1
10 minutes on elliptical 2


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funtastic curves said:


> Anybody who knows me will tell you I never allow the lymphedema in my leg to stop me from doing things. Even if it's a challenge. Today's workout was that challenge I gave into
> 
> there is this one elliptical I struggle with. Today I had to do it for 15 min and I stopped at 9. My legs couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> what baffles me most about this is I can't get past level 1 on this machine. On the other ellipticals I've increased my intensity level to 3 and 4.
> On a positive note I got on a different elliptical for 10 minutes to make peace with myself for giving up.
> 
> Todays workout
> 15 minutes on bike
> 9 minutes on elliptical 1
> 10 minutes on elliptical 2



Great Job!

35 minutes on the bike tonight


----------



## Funtastic curves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great Job!
> 
> 35 minutes on the bike tonight


Thanks!
You're doing great too


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Anybody who knows me will tell you I never allow the lymphedema in my leg to stop me from doing things. Even if it's a challenge. Today's workout was that challenge I gave into
> 
> there is this one elliptical I struggle with. Today I had to do it for 15 min and I stopped at 9. My legs couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> what baffles me most about this is I can't get past level 1 on this machine. On the other ellipticals I've increased my intensity level to 3 and 4.
> On a positive note I got on a different elliptical for 10 minutes to make peace with myself for giving up.
> 
> Todays workout
> 15 minutes on bike
> 9 minutes on elliptical 1
> 10 minutes on elliptical 2



Keep kicking ass! You’re doing great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes on the bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> Keep kicking ass! You’re doing great!


Thanks!


----------



## Funtastic curves

15 minutes on the elliptical 
15 minutes on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

No bike for me yesterday.
Instead it was 20 minutes walking in the morning and 25 minutes walking in evening. Grand total of 45 min. Legs are feeling stronger and I love it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on the bike yesterday. 38 minutes tonight.


----------



## Funtastic curves

30 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I stopped at 30 minutes on the bike tonight. Not feeling it as easily with the music as before. Didn't feel so bad when I got off the bike because it was then that I noticed that someone had turned the resistance to the highest level. Wasn't me but I'm leaving it where it's at!


----------



## agouderia

2200 meters opening water swimming - on each of the past 5 days!


----------



## Funtastic curves

30 minutes on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

31 on the bike tonight...at it's highest resistance


----------



## Funtastic curves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 31 on the bike tonight...at it's highest resistance


That's wonderful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funtastic curves said:


> That's wonderful!



Thank you! 30 minutes tonight. Might have to walk myself over to the gym at my job and try that elliptical again. Won't be able to breath right for five minutes but at least my arteries will be cleaned out!


----------



## Funtastic curves

21 minutes on the bike 
15 on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike Friday night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking this morning. 21 minutes on bike tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min of walking.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Saturday 
Walked around the food truck festival. I ate along the way so this may not count 

Sunday 
30 minutes on elliptical 

Today 
22 minutes on the bike 
10 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday- 30 min
Tuesday - 34 min
Wed 31 min
Thursday 32 min
Today 33 min 
all on the bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

Monday -
15 minutes on bike 
15 minutes on elliptical 

Wednesday -
5 min on the row machine 
10 on the elliptical 
15 min on the bike 

Friday -
10 minutes each on the bike, elliptical, and the row machine.


----------



## sarahe543

Walked a mile and cycled about 2 miles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday 31 min on the bike
Sunday- 15 min on the bike and 15 min walking
tonight 30 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min Tuesday
33 min Wed
32 min Thursday
Today- 10 min walking and 21 min on the bike!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 23 minutes walking
Today- 15 min walking and 26 min on the bike


----------



## tonynyc

Resistance Band Training. Did an abbreviated workout 

Two Sets 
Front Squats 1x20 reps
Military Press 1X20 reps
Front Squats 1X15 reps
Military Press 1X15 reps 

Nice to see that folks are getting that workout in and moving around . All good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday- 32 min on the bike
Today- 26 min walk outside


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just wish I could do the same!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> I just wish I could do the same!


 Start with what you can do easily and try for five minutes. Do it everyday and you will find your body acclimating to it. It gets easier over time!

Wed- 31 min on the bike
Thursday- 41 min on the bike. Took my vitamins and LL Cool J wouldn't let me off the bike!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I would say that you are exercising your ass off but I hope that's not the case


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Start with what you can do easily and try for five minutes. Do it everyday and you will find your body acclimating to it. It gets easier over time!
> 
> Wed- 31 min on the bike
> Thursday- 41 min on the bike. Took my vitamins and LL Cool J wouldn't let me off the bike!



Thank you so much for your words of encouragement. Here is a song that gives me the power to move!!! Nice weekend to you!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigElectricKat said:


> I would say that you are exercising your ass off but I hope that's not the case



Lol exercising my belly off is the plan actually


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Thank you so much for your words of encouragement. Here is a song that gives me the power to move!!! Nice weekend to you!!!



Thanks- you, too!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol exercising my belly off is the plan actually


I would suggest that you are perfect just the way you are. But I hear ya. I need to do the same.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks- you, too!


You are welcome!

Another more from the fabulous 70s and two more for your bike workout!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday- 25 minutes of walking
Saturday- 16 min walking, 22 min on the bike


----------



## Aqw

I admire your constancy (if it is like that you say in English). Bravo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aqw said:


> I admire your constancy (if it is like that you say in English). Bravo


If this was meant for me, then thank you. (if not then sorry  )


----------



## Aqw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If this was meant for me, then thank you. (if not then sorry  )


It was meant for you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

28 min walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking up and down the side of a mountain.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

32 min on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

1.5 miles walk
15 minutes pool
15 minute hot tub soak with other former jocks discussing how getting old sucks!


----------



## Funtastic curves

20 min elliptical 
10 min bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 20 min walk then 25 minutes on the bike
Today- 15 min walk followed by 15 on the bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

20 minutes on the bike 
5 different weight machines, that works the arms, for 3 sets of 15


----------



## Funtastic curves

10 minutes on the row machine 
20 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Funtastic curves

I just did weights today. 4 set of many different weights. Still only working the arms. 

My trainer was easy on me today so I fear for tomorrow's workout.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday- 30 min bike
Tuesday - 32 min bike
Wed- 30 min bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

20 minutes on bike
10 minutes on elliptical 
10 minutes on the row machine 
1/2 mile walk on the track.


----------



## Funtastic curves

35 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min walking


----------



## sarahe543

Biked to work a few times, and did s lot of walking today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rode the bike 30 minutes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday 10 min walk and 20 min on the bike
today 30 min on that bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tuesday- 31 min on the bike
Thursday 15 min walk outside
Today- 15 minutes walking outside and then 30 min on the bike


----------



## LifelongFA

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tuesday- 31 min on the bike
> Thursday 15 min walk outside
> Today- 15 minutes walking outside and then 30 min on the bike



Congrats on your consistency, GEF! Not easy to start, nor easy to stick with it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LifelongFA said:


> Congrats on your consistency, GEF! Not easy to start, nor easy to stick with it!


Thank you and so true. Ive had some moments this past week but I'm hanging on


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes on the bike this morning


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

7 minutes walking
25 min on the bike


----------



## LuvWldTrvl

Today I did my 30 min treadmill cardio workout. I signed up for a mud run next year so getting back into my workout routines.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

30 minute walk
10 minute bike 5 minutes chasing the cats


----------



## LuvWldTrvl

Today I did my treadmill run/walk & some lower body strength training (I love lifting weights). I signed up for a mud run in June so using my time to get the strength gains I had before I moved from LA back to NY. 
I hope everybody had a good day!


----------



## Aqw

Congratulations to all the ladies. It seems that apart from Rojodi, only women exercice. I don't want to be mean to anyone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on that bike


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk in the rain, no Gene Kelly'ing
15 minutes on the bike, to unwind the tension


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> 25 minute walk in the rain, no Gene Kelly'ing
> 15 minutes on the bike, to unwind the tension


Always remember: Ginger Rogers did everything Fred Astaire did but backwards and in heels!! 


Anyhoo, looks like some great exercise.

30 min on the bike yesterday
23 minutes walking so far today


----------



## Aqw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Always remember: Ginger Rogers did everything Fred Astaire did but backwards and in heels!!


Still today, women must work much harder than men to be recognized as equal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min walking yesterday. I walked in a mall but was still sweating a little. I'm ready for cooler weather.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

yesterday- 11 min walking and 31 min on the bike
Tonight- 6 min walk and 24 min on the bike


----------



## Funtastic curves

15 minutes on the bike 
15 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on that bike


----------



## Rojodi

20 minutes of hills walking
30 minutes of level-ish walking
15 minutes on bike


----------



## ChattyBecca




----------



## ChattyBecca

ChattyBecca said:


> View attachment 133800


Does this count?


----------



## DWilliams1

Looks great, Becca!! LOL I know it's only a cartoon, but LOVE cake!

I usually walk about a mile each day, but yes...I eat enough of my sweets and such to make up for it


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yesterday I only did weights 

Today 
10 minutes on the row machine 
25 minutes on elliptical 1
25 minutes on elliptical 2


----------



## Rojodi

Just walked to work, 25 minutes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday- 20 min walk and 21 min on the bike
Saturday 30 minutes walking
Friday-10 min walk and 20 min bike ride
Wed and Thursday last week was 30 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ANNNNDDDDDD 30 min on that bike tonight


----------



## Rojodi

New gym for the next two months

20 minutes of water aerobics 
20 minutes of bike
15 minute hot tub


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

28 minutes walking today


----------



## Funtastic curves

20 minutes on the bike 
15 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Funtastic curves

Today was a weights day. I'm able to get through them a little better now. 

15 on the elliptical


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work
15 minute on bike
15 minutes in hot tub


----------



## Rojodi

75 minutes of walking
15 minute bike
25 minutes of "hot tub"


----------



## Funtastic curves

30 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Rojodi

More hot tub therapy for my back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wed and Thursday- 30 min on the bike
Friday= 22 min walking
Saturday - 32 min on the bike
Today- 15 min walking and will do 15 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on that bike tonight!!!


----------



## Rojodi

30 minute walk


----------



## Funtastic curves

I did weights today


----------



## Funtastic curves

20 minutes on elliptical 1
15 minutes on elliptical 2


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had a continuing education class for my job that I had to travel out of town for yesterday but managed about 15 min worth of walking, I believe
32 min on the bike tonight


----------



## Colonial Warrior

H


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had a continuing education class for my job that I had to travel out of town for yesterday but managed about 15 min worth of walking, I believe
> 32 min on the bike tonight


Have a nice travel, GEF!


----------



## Rojodi

30 minute walk
30 minutes on the stationary bike
10 minutes pool "aerobics"
15 minutes hot tub


----------



## Rojodi

In between cafe trips:

30 minutes of bike work
15 minutes of water "aerobics"
15 minutes of hot tub

35 minutes of mall walking.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> H
> 
> Have a nice travel, GEF!


Thank you, it was a nice trip!

Thursday 30 min on the bike
Friday 10 min walking with 20 on the bike
Saturday night- 32 min on the bike
Put in 15 min walking today so far.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did another 15 min on the bike Sunday and then walked another ten.
30 min on the bike last night
31 min tonight on the bike


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did another 15 min on the bike Sunday and then walked another ten.
> 30 min on the bike last night
> 31 min tonight on the bike


*Greenie*: You are a workout warrior!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc

Due to my schedule, I have been doing more abbreviated full body workouts. 

50 Kettlebell Swings
50 Shoulder Presses using Heavy Bands


----------



## Funtastic curves

10 minutes on the row machine 
25 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday- 32 min on bike
Friday- 30 min on bike
Today 30 min of walking~


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday- 12 min walk and 18 min on the bike.
No ride Monday- long day and needed a break.
32 min on bike yesterday and 30 min tonight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday -30 min bicycling
Friday- 35 min bicycling!


----------



## Rojodi

Friday 30 minutes bike, 20 minute walk
Saturday 
15 minutes of stretching
15 minutes of back exercises
15 minutes of hot tub
30 minute mall walk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday- 10 min walking and 21 min on the bike
Today- 28 min walking


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday= 31 min on the bike
Tueday 23 min of walking 
Tonight 30 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ate spaghetti for dinner so did 35 min on the bike tonight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday -- 32 min on the bike
Today- ten minutes walking and 25 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

33 min on the bike


----------



## alk27alk27

Don’t know if I should post because I think I’m still in the hole... but

40 minute bike ride into town(never rode a bike before) last Saturday in flat Florida(screw you Atlanta with your god afoul hills). I probably blew it though considering how unhealthy I have been eating during my vacation. But you got to count you victories where you can.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

31 min on the bike.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

32 min last night and 30 min today on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute quick walk 
20 minutes back strengthening
15 minutes hot tub


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday was 30 min bike
Friday was ten minutes of walking then 31 min on that bike
Today I did 33 min on the bike.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nine minutes walking and then 23 min on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday= 30 min on the bike
today- ten minutes walking and then 23 on the bik


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wed night = 33 min on the bike. Had our company Thanksgiving get together. I definitely need to ride the bike after that 
tonight- 31 min on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

45 minute walk
25 minutes of back centered yoga and stretching
15 minutes pool "work"
10 minutes hot tub relaxation


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday- 32 min on the bike
Sunday - 9 min walk with 23 min on the bike
Tonight 32 min on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk
25 minute stretching and exercising.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

33 min on the bike tonight


----------



## Rojodi

Just soaked in a pool then hot tub 
Arthritis attack


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hope you're feeling better now, Disco


Rojodi said:


> Just soaked in a pool then hot tub
> Arthritis attack


----------



## Rojodi

I do, thank you. It worked, plus Advil helps


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wed- 31 min on the bike
Today- rode the bike for 30 minutes and then walked for 20. Had a lot of bread and sweets today.


----------



## Rojodi

Just stretching while the cats annoyed me today.
Walking tomorrow


----------



## Rojodi

I mall walked, some 45 minutes, then hit Barnes and Noble before buckled down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday- 30 min on the bike.
Only walked ten minutes on Saturday so 
paid penance today with 30 minutes walking AND 20 minutes on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk in the snow


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of shoveling heavy ice and snow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min walking on Sunday
30 Min on the bike Monday and Tuesday
Took it easy on Wednesday due to illness
30 min bike last night
10 min walk and 20 min on bike tonight


----------



## Rojodi

Does running 3 blocks to catch a bus, then going ass over tea kettle as exercise?


----------



## Rojodi

Just 20 minutes of pool exercises and soaked in a hot tub, aching from the fall yesterday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Just 20 minutes of pool exercises and soaked in a hot tub, aching from the fall yesterday



So sorry you're hurt Disco!

40 Min walking yesterday
5 min walking and 25 min on the bike today


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work, in the rain
25 minute walk from work, in less rain


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of Dreadmill
30 minutes of pool exercises
15 minutes of hot tub


----------



## Paul 1000

30 minutes yoga and core. 
30 minutes swimming.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday, Tuesday and Wed- 30 min on the bike.


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of walking with 2 six-packs of soda on my back
25 minutes of pool stretches (with other old former athletes)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday 30 minutes walking outside
Today- 34 minutes walking in the mall


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of dodging shoppers in the mall


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday 30 minutes walking outside with my daughter
Monday night= 34 minutes on the bike
Tonight - 31 minutes on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

Some pool and hot tub time. 
25 minutes of walking, in the "snowstorm" of 2 inches LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes on the bike


----------



## Rojodi

60 minutes of Christmas shopper dodging!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

10 minutes walking
20 minutes on the bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Much walking around today throughout different stores Xmas shopping. I'm calling it a day


----------



## Rojodi

A quick walk up to and back from the market, 20 minutes exactly!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday 30 min on the bike
Monday 10 minutes of walking
Today 30 minutes of walking


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute morning walk - to work
30 minute dreadmill walk
15 minutes of stretching, followed by 10 minutes of hot tub.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Xmas- ten minutes walking
Thursday 20 min walk
Today- 30 min walk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Xmas- ten minutes walking
> Thursday 20 min walk
> Today- 30 min walk


I just wish you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> I just wish you had a Merry Christmas!


I did! I hope you did, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saturday 24 min walk
Today 21 min walk 
The pedal broke off my bike- waiting on a new one from Amazon to arrive.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Saturday 24 min walk
> Today 21 min walk
> The pedal broke off my bike- waiting on a new one from Amazon to arrive.


I just wish that problem will be solved soon!


----------



## Rojodi

25 minute walk to work
35 minutes of slip-sliding to and from the market


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 min bike Wed
Ten minutes bike on Thursday
36 min walk Saturday
Today 20 on the bike and 15 min walk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 20 min bike Wed
> Ten minutes bike on Thursday
> 36 min walk Saturday
> Today 20 on the bike and 15 min walk


Nice start of a year!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice start of a year!!!


And also, I wish to you a happy Three King's Day!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday 30 min on the bike
Wed 30 min bike ride
Today 10 min walk and 31 min bike ride


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monday 30 min on the bike
> Wed 30 min bike ride
> Today 10 min walk and 31 min bike ride


Missed you a lot! Have a nice weekend to you!


----------



## Rojodi

Monday 25 minutes of pool work
Tuesday 15 minutes of stretching
15 minutes of pool
Thursday 30 minutes of dreadmill
10 minutes of hot tub
Friday 30 minute walk
15 minute hot tub


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Missed you a lot! Have a nice weekend to you!



Thank you-same to you!



Rojodi said:


> Monday 25 minutes of pool work
> Tuesday 15 minutes of stretching
> 15 minutes of pool
> Thursday 30 minutes of dreadmill
> 10 minutes of hot tub
> Friday 30 minute walk
> 15 minute hot tub


Dreadmill? Is it THAT bad???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

5 minutes walking and 30 min on that bike. Helped me get out of a mood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 5 minutes walking and 30 min on that bike. Helped me get out of a mood


I just hope you feel better right now!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> I just hope you feel better right now!!!


 Thanks, I do


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 5 minutes walking and 30 min on that bike. Helped me get out of a mood



Hope the mood is better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monday and Tuesday- 30 min bike rides


----------



## Rojodi

45 minute walk


----------



## PiggiesLove

100 reps of crunches
100 reps of pushups
2 hours exercise bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thursday 15 min walk followed by 16 min bike ride
Saturday 40 min walk in the mall


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sunday- 20 minutes of walking
Today- 10 minutes of walking and 22 min on the bike


----------



## tonynyc

Haven't posted in a good while. I haven't had the time to get to the gym to workout;but, I manage to get a decent workout with Kettlebells. 
My early morning routine consist of the following : 
1. 50 Kettlebell swings
2. 50 military presses with resistance bands ( for tendon strength)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Five minutes of walking followed by 30 min on the exercise bike


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min bike rides thursday and friday.
28 min walk on Saturdy
30 min one the bike today


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 30 min bike rides thursday and friday.
> 28 min walk on Saturdy
> 30 min one the bike today


It seems you had a tough weekend! Have a nice week, @Green Eyed Fairy !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rode the bike 30 minutes tonight - for a total of nine miles


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rode the bike 30 minutes tonight - for a total of nine miles


*Road Warrior*


----------



## tonynyc

I've been checking out a few videos by *Chandler Marchman* on Youtube. He offers some interesting tips on working out with Kettlebells -Resistance Bands - Dumbbells and 
Body weight Exercises. Here is routine that I did on Friday....

*1. Goblet Squat and Press 3X5 (3 second pause at the bottom)
2. Goblet Press 3X10
3. Goblet Squats 3X10
4. Kettlebell Swings 3X10*

Here's my question for the folks on this forum: 
*What time of the day do you like to workout? *_* I'm starting to make the habit of working out between (5am - 6am) or after dinner!*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Friday 40 min on bike
Saturday 47 min walk
Sunday and Monday 30 min bike ride


----------



## petersmyth79

G'day everybody, I did 30 mins of smashing tiles off our bathroom floor and discovered that I am weak and lost sooo much strength and fitness. Time to work out? not that I really know how, anyone got any tips to build upper body strength?


----------



## GrowingBoy

Question: For those in quarantine, what are you doing for exercise? Looking for ideas...


----------



## Aqw

Not much or very little


----------



## Shotha

GrowingBoy said:


> Question: For those in quarantine, what are you doing for exercise? Looking for ideas...



I'm not in quarantine yet but a lock-down is likely. So, I thought that cooking might be the best exercise, as I'm working on my abs.


----------



## Orchid

Homebound due to illness. I have eternal quarantaine only leave my house for medical appointments. Some stretches and short stints of house chores 7 to 9 minutes max. Just vacuumed the complete downstairs and the sofa so catching my breath here posting this. Put the kettle on for some tea.
Maybe bake some ginger cookies this afternoon.
I used to be able to do Debbie Drake exercises from her 70s book but my OA osteoarthritis worsened over the years, used to do exercises with handheld weights 2 lbs have small hands looking at Youtube videos for exercise ideas with those. I lost grip strength so avoid that now lest they drop on my feet.
My balance is a bit off lately and I drop cups and plates so just the house things and moving indoors.


----------



## Barbsjw

Being kept off campus is SUCKING for my exercise routine! I normally swim laps at the natatorium before work. Can't do that now. On upside: nobody is giving me side eye in the locker room.


----------



## landshark

Side eye? You mean jealous stares?


----------



## Barbsjw

@happily_married unfortunately no. Because it's a general pool, I'm just as liable to see students vs. staff. Young women can be particularly judgmental, even though I'm not THAT much older.


----------



## landshark

Barbsjw said:


> @happily_married unfortunately no. Because it's a general pool, I'm just as liable to see students vs. staff. Young women can be particularly judgmental, even though I'm not THAT much older.



I hear you. And I agree I sometimes think women can be harder on other women than men are. I had a whole thread about it a while back, just on reactions people have. Stuff I’ve observed over the years. Some of it has been positive too though, so not all bad.


----------



## Barbsjw

Funny thing did happen last fall: a student asked Roger "Are you related to Ms. Flaherty from the diversity office?" Another student practically facepalmed as Roger answered.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I will try to do sit ups in bed from tomorrow!


----------



## tonynyc

petersmyth79 said:


> G'day everybody, I did 30 mins of smashing tiles off our bathroom floor and discovered that I am weak and lost sooo much strength and fitness. Time to work out? not that I really know how, anyone got any tips to build upper body strength?



I have a question what did you use to smash the tiles on your bathroom floor? The reason I ask is that if you use a sledge hammer - this is the best substitute for the MACE and there is a youtube video where you can do some great functional and strength building upper body work. 



The other issues to consider: 

1. what equipment do you have at home.
2. Body weight exercises
3. do you have a backyard or space for an outdoor workout?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I've been off work for 2 weeks now. Yesterday my family decided to have a video conference to workout. It was only an hour long. Today I feel it. My legs are sore and my butt  i needed that push to kick start me off the couch and move. I know if I don't do it now when it come time for me to go back to work I will not be worth 2 dead Flies.


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> I've been off work for 2 weeks now. Yesterday my family decided to have a video conference to workout. It was only an hour long. Today I feel it. My legs are sore and my butt  i needed that push to kick start me off the couch and move. I know if I don't do it now when it come time for me to go back to work I will not be worth 2 dead Flies.



make hubby massage that butt! And remind him how lucky he is he gets to do it while he’s at it!


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> make hubby massage that butt! And remind him how lucky he is he gets to do it while he’s at it!


 I just have to find a husband, but that sounds great


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> I just have to find a husband, but that sounds great



oh, I’m sorry. I thought I had once read you discuss your husband.

It does sound great though. I love it when my wife asks me to massage her big (_!_) it’s just as good for me as it is for her!


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> oh, I’m sorry. I thought I had once read you discuss your husband.
> 
> It does sound great though. I love it when my wife asks me to massage her big (_!_) it’s just as good for me as it is for her!


I have boyfriend but he is in another state  and I'm sure I've mentioned him at least once. 

I promise you one this lock down is over your suggestion will be put to good use


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> I have boyfriend but he is in another state  and I'm sure I've mentioned him at least once.
> 
> I promise you one this lock down is over your suggestion will be put to good use



you should! It’ll be good for you and make a happy man out of him! I never get tired of my wife’s butt. It’s a work of art, and I jump at the opportunity to enjoy/worship it. I could bury my face and just lose myself in it!

okay I’m about to make this thread about ass and Not exercise. I could go on all day but I will stop there.


----------



## Jon Blaze

400 kettlebell swings (24kg)
Soon to do some trauma release yoga.


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> 400 kettlebell swings (24kg)
> Soon to do some trauma release yoga.


Kettlebells are fantastic and very versatile. I sometimes do a program incoprating exercise bands with the kettlebells.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Been riding the bike regulary since my last post on here a while ago
Five minutes walking and then 25 minutes on the bike today


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory 60 min


----------



## Orchid

Managed to go upstairs twice to do laundry.Due to this past week of heatwave have extra laundry.
Was a heavy storm, rain hail to end it one of my potted trees got blown over. I can not use both because have to be careful with my 3 pacemaker leads with weight/strength so there I am .......trying get it pull up as it is flattening other potted trees and plants next.........BBW tackling big tree ....missed being fun Youtube video.....was dressed in full white look like a matronly nurse from old times..........


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 90 min
Mostly good. I'm wired on energy drinks, but also tired due to lack of sleep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> OrangeTheory - 90 min
> Mostly good. I'm wired on energy drinks, but also tired due to lack of sleep.


What is Orange Theory?

I rode the bike 26 minutes last night after a little bit of walking in the morning.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is Orange Theory?
> 
> I rode the bike 26 minutes last night after a little bit of walking in the morning.


 It's a heart rate based-high intensity interval training "boutique" gym with classes run by a sort of personal trainer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> It's a heart rate based-high intensity interval training "boutique" gym with classes run by a sort of personal trainer.



Oh yeah- sign me up


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min
Tried the first part of the workout with my mask on. My heart rocket was skyrating.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 90 min
Strong start on the treadmill, but had a few struggles afterward. Still a great workout.


----------



## tonynyc

Still doing home workouts - I doubt if I would go to the gym anytime soon. I did an Abbreviated workout which was inspired by Chet Yorton - called the Father of Natural Bodybuilding- and one of the few men to ever defeat Arnold Schwarzenegger. 

Squats 2X22
Overhead Press (Military Press) 2X22
Deadlift 2X22
Bench Press 2X22 *** can replace with pushups 

Nice thing about this abbreviated workout is that you can adapt this to any type of equipment: 
Resistance Bands- Barbells - Dumbbells - Kettlebells - Bodyweight Exercises.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (Endurance/Strength/Power)
Smooth sailing overall.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (Endurance/Strength/Power)

A little rough after a long fast, but still fun.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (Power)
An early start at 6:15. Pretty smooth.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (Strength)
Early start again. Not too bad.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 90 min 
Smooth sailing. Lots of incline treadmill work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

50 min on the bike yesterday
28 min on the bike today


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (strength)
I did cryo right before. I had a pretty strong class.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

31 min on the exercise bike


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk to Target
20 minute walk inside Target
Couple of hours skinny dipping


----------



## ChattyBecca

Walked for 15 minutes today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the exercise bike tonight....and last night, too


----------



## Rojodi

Skinny dipping for an hour after 10 minutes on the exercise bike


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of walking, masked UP!
Another hour of skinny dipping.

5 minutes of chasing the fat cat in the basement. LOL


----------



## Rojodi

15 minutes on the bike
20 minutes on the walk - turned around when I saw far too many not masked up
2 hours of skinny dipping


----------



## Jon Blaze

Orange Theory - 90 min


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike thursday and Saturday. 32 minutes on the bike this morning


----------



## Rojodi

An hour in neighbor's pool before 20 minute walk, then another hour of water.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike again


----------



## Rojodi

15 minutes on the bike
Hour skinny dipping
20 minute walk with mask on
30 minute swim


----------



## kilo riley

Thinking of buying an exercise bike or treadmill. It will have to be able to hold 400+ lbs. Anyone have any experience with either? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Rojodi

30 minute mall walk, 30 minute lost in Barnes and Noble LOL
15 minutes stretching the back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*33 min on the exercise bike*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kilo riley said:


> Thinking of buying an exercise bike or treadmill. It will have to be able to hold 400+ lbs. Anyone have any experience with either? Is one better than the other?


I use a recumbent bike. Very big seat and your legs do all the movement without any stress on the joints.


----------



## Rojodi

20 minutes of pool to warm up the joints
30 minutes of stretching out the artritis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

32 minutes on the exercise bike


----------



## Rojodi

45 minutes of walking outside in the under 70 degree temperatures!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 minutes (power)


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 minutes (ESP)


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 minutes (strength)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 minutes on the bike last night. 32 minute bike ride on Monday


----------



## Barbsjw

Been doing 30 minutes of prenatal yoga this pregnancy.


----------



## Rojodi

Thursday 2, 35-minute walks
Friday 35-minute walk, 30 minute skinny dip
Saturday 60 minute skinny dip
Sunday 35-minute walk


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike tonight, 32 minutes last Monday


----------



## Pattie Vincent

reached 8,000 steps today!


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 minutes (Strength)
Pretty good. Even with a mask on I held my own.


----------



## Jon Blaze

15 min walk/run treadmill
100 kb swings (70lb)
A few short battle rope intervals
10 minutes keeping the heart rate up on a versaclimber


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 min walk/run treadmill
Rowing/Versaclimber intervals


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 kb swings (53 lb)
15 min vibration platform
A handful of ab rollouts, pushups, and isometric work
Probably going to climb for about 20 minutes later today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I rode my exercise bike 30 minutes this morning


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I rode my exercise bike 30 minutes this morning


Nice to see you back at the thread;


----------



## Jon Blaze

20 min vertical climb
15 min vibration platform
Isometric squats and planks


----------



## Jon Blaze

Slow rep strength work with a few isometrics inbetween.


----------



## Jon Blaze

45 min combo of incline treadmill work, battle ropes, and vertical climbing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric strength training - Squats, planks, pushups, punches, round elbow, & front knee holds
15 min vertical climber (13 lbs resistance + Bas Rutten O2 trainer) 
Pretty good. Drum & Bass had me bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Jon Blaze

24 min treadmill walk/jog/sprint
5 min battle rope intervals
1000m Row
10 min Versaclimber finisher


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 KB Swings
15 min vertical climb with weight and O2 trainer.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Some isometric strength work


----------



## Jon Blaze

25 min incline treadmill walk/run/sprint
1500 M Row
10 minute Versaclimber finisher


----------



## tonynyc

I've been doing abbreviated workouts lately- just to see how much benefit I can get doing 1 or 2 exercises on days when I am crunched for time. 
1. Kettlebell Swings - 25 reps
2. Military Presses with Ultra Heavy Bands - 25 reps


----------



## Jon Blaze

OrangeTheory - 60 min (ESP)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike last night


----------



## Jon Blaze

23 min walk/run/sprint
mini superset with battle rope swings/slams and KB swings
15 minute Versaclimber


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the bike on Sunday and Monday nights
Another 30 tonight!


----------



## Jon Blaze

15 min incline walk. Crazy fancy treadmill goes up to 30% O_O But I made it to 21. lol 
My little mini superset with battle ropes
1500M row
15 min Versaclimber


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 min run/walk/sprint
Battle rope + 1500m row circuit
15 min Versaclimber


----------



## Orchid

Yesterday and today in the garden doing some little things involving outdoors movement and fresh air.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Jon Blaze said:


> 22 min run/walk/sprint
> Battle rope + 1500m row circuit
> 15 min Versaclimber



Another round!


----------



## Jon Blaze

A slightly condensed version. 22 treadmill, 1000m, and about 10 on the Versaclimber. Was in a rush, so kind of pushed things.
The good thing is I completed it during an extended 40+ hour fast that I'm still doing. My performance wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rode the exercise bike thirty minutes this morning


----------



## Jon Blaze

My same little circuit. Getting slightly easier to do it when fasted.


----------



## Theenlightenone236

Hi what are the best workouts to build my core, back, legs, and lungs cause I want to gain weight but I need to be able to carry it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another round. Adjusting better to working out after long fasts.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Theenlightenone236 said:


> Hi what are the best workouts to build my core, back, legs, and lungs cause I want to gain weight but I need to be able to carry it.


I'd recommend rowing, planks, and core stability yoga movements.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric strength work with a 200kb swing finisher.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another round of my little circuit thingy. Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Circuit again. Slightly condensed because of work things. Did some strength training the day prior.


----------



## AuntHen

I went on a walk earlier today in this glorious weather. It was so nice to get out after days of rain and gloom.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I went to Dollywood theme park and spent the whole day there with oodles of walking. My legs still hurt so I definitely got in some good exercise


----------



## Theenlightenone236

Jon Blaze said:


> Another round. Adjusting better to working out after long fasts.


Hey thanks man.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another round. No battle ropes, but a longer Versaclimber session. Scary thing is I'm starting to enjoy cold showers.  Lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

31 min on bike thursday
35 min on friday


----------



## Jay78

The most exercise I want is the couch to the refrigerator


----------



## Poet

I follow Athlean-X zero program for the last three weeks. I have shoulder arthritis and I’m still healing from a rotator cuff injury from a year ago and with the gyms being on and off I decided to switch to body weight exercises to help my joints.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric strength training


----------



## Jon Blaze

Back at it again. Isos today. Cardio circuit tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Time on the exercise bike: 34 min Saturday, 33 min Sunday, 31 min tonight


----------



## Rojodi

Walked for an hour, and now the arthritis is screaming!


----------



## Orchid

Yesterday in the garden on patio area did a little spring removal leaves and put the plant pots in a semi-circle. Wash one garden chair.
Today the OA arthritis is more achy. Going to try to do some small house chores to try keep moving.
Putting on german horse-salve/ pferdesalbe as a home remedy for relief.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on exercise bike saturday
33 min on it tonight


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk Monday


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk Wednesday. With a redhead


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

41 min on the exercise bike tonight


----------



## Rojodi

Monday and Wednesday: 50 minute walks
Thursday: 30 minute walk
Friday: 35 minute walk
Saturday: Advil and rest - need orthopedic emergency care visit Tuesday. Something's loose in the left knee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rode my exercise bike 35 min last week
rode it 32 min last night.
Going to go ride it now for 30 minutes


----------



## MattB

I did 20 minutes on the stationary bike, and it took 10 minutes after that to get the feeling back in my arse.


----------



## Rojodi

Wednesday 30 minute walk
Thursday 45 minutes on the stationary bike
Friday 45 minute mall walk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattB said:


> I did 20 minutes on the stationary bike, and it took 10 minutes after that to get the feeling back in my arse.


Do you use a recumbent bike or a regular one?


----------



## MattB

Just a regular one. I don't usually use it, but I haven't worked out much lately and I'm gradually getting myself back in the groove before I switch to the Max Trainer, which is crazy intense.

I'm using a Yoga mat to cushion the tush, but it doesn't do much.


----------



## Rojodi

2 hours of pool work! 
First time since the winter I have no knee pain after exercise!


----------



## tonynyc

Farmboy or old man strength workouts . With the pandemic began to appreciate the use of other types of equipment than the traditional barbells or dumbbells for strength training.

I've also started to utilize tools for (explosive and dynamic) strength training. Started to do abbreviated training for the summer months...

1. Single Kettle Bell Swings - 35 (reps) [ this is a full body workout]
2. Heavy Resistance Band Shoulder Press - 35 reps

=====================================
Other types of equipment for functional "strength" work 
1. SandBells ( can range from 1lbs. to 70 lbs.) 
2. SandBags (think of weighted duffle bag)
3. Club Bells (* can go from 1 lbs. to 45 Lbs.)
4. Mace (Long Club Bell)
5. Thor's Hammer 
6. Resistance Bands (Heavy for strength work - Light for joint repair or added resistance for Kettlebells)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on the bike saturday night


----------



## Rojodi

An hour's workout in the neighbor's pool. 
This might be my summer work out plan, the bone spur on top of my left tibia makes it annoyingly painful to walk, to do more than 45 minutes of bike.


----------



## tonynyc

Today's Abbreviated Workout 

1. Two Hand Kettlebell Swing (Moderate Weight Bell) - 30 reps
2. Two Hand Club Pullovers - 3 minutes


----------



## Rojodi

45 minute walk, followed by an hour's worth of pool time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last Friday- 31 min on bike
some swimming in a pool on monday and tuesday
33 min on the bike this evening


----------



## Rojodi

Water aerobics and hydrotherapy this week. Arthritis sucks (have bone spurs in the right foot, right ankle, and left knee/top of the tibia)
Next question, what did I wear?


----------



## Rojodi

Over the last 4 days, I spent time in the pool, getting at least 30 minutes of rehab work done. 
Don't get arthritis is opposing joints!


----------



## Rojodi

I got in an hour of water aerobics


----------



## Rojodi

A 40 minute walk in the high humidity then 30 minutes of skinny dipping.


----------



## Rojodi

40 minute walk
2 hours in the pool


----------



## Rojodi

2, 20-minute mall walks
2, 40-minute pool aerobics. 

Looks like I'll have to see an orthopedist about the bone spur in my knee


----------



## RylyShane

32 minutes on the exercise bike


----------



## Rojodi

Spent most of the week when there were no storms in the pool for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric strength training, a few pushups, and 300 kettlebell swings.


----------



## Jon Blaze

18 minutes treadmill walk/run/sprint
Kettlebell clean and presses with a few kicks and elbows on the heavy bag
10 minute Versaclimber finisher


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isometric strength holds with a little isomotion. 
A handful of kettlebell swings


----------



## Rojodi

Three Advil before a brisk 20 minute walk followed by 20 minutes of icing.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wednesday - 17 min incline run/walk/sprint, 15 kettlebell C&P with a few kicks on the bag, and 10 min Versaclimber circuit
Thursday - Isometric strength holds with isomotion


----------



## Jon Blaze

Well today was a rest today. But I needed to cool down after getting absolutely livid at someone. So I ended up prancer-walking for about 20 minutes listening to house. 

 Me at 1100 pm. Lol


----------



## Rojodi

Thursday 20 minutes of walking
Friday 20 minutes of walking, 45 minutes of pool
Saturday 2 hours of relaxing movements in a pool


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

34 minutes on the bike yesterday


----------



## Rojodi

30 minutes of moderate speed running in the pool.


----------



## Rojodi

Tuesday 35 minutes of pool exercises
Wednesday 40 minutes of pool exercises 
Thursday 45 minutes of walking, 15 minutes of pool 
Saturday 20 minutes of stretching


----------



## tonynyc

Grip Strength Training and Neck Work today


----------



## Rojodi

Monday 30 minutes in the hotel pool
Tuesday 45 minutes in the hotel pool, 20 minutes in Mirror Lake, 20 minutes of walking.
Thursday 30 minutes of walk, 30 minutes of pool
Friday 20 minute walk


----------



## Rojodi

Monday 30-minute walk
Wednesday two, 25-minute walks (to and from the office)
Thursday 25-minute walk from Starbucks
Friday 35-minute mall walk.


----------



## Orchid

Walk on patio garden area 7 minutes and 3 minutes walk to mail box.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I rode my exercise bike for 31 min on Tuesday night


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went to a small local theme park yesterday. Got in some walking and paddling a paddle boat with my feet.


----------



## Rojodi

Sauntered for a few hours at farm stands and farm barn store Saturday


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Swimming yesterday! Good for the back, good for the spirit and...good for being in a bathing suit and a bit of PDF. (Public display of fat.) Oops!


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 KB swings (53lb). Just a few quick movements.


----------



## Jon Blaze

300 KB swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

Quick 240 KB swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

20 minutes of rowing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 minutes on my exercise bike tonight


----------



## Pluviophile

15 minutes on cross trainer today.
I have overlooked this thread before, or else I would have updated since my 1st day here. I don't mind putting on weight, but I really prefer to have a healthy heart and start the day with an active energy. Once I read an article from my paper writer about the benefits of cross trainers, I really researched more and got myself one. It's good for joints and strengthens muscles and I feel refreshing whole day. So my daily go is cross-training or aerobics alternatively, with fruits routine daily.


----------



## Rojodi

35 minutes of mall walking yesterday, followed by 35 minutes of soaking in the tub.


----------



## Pluviophile

20 minutes of cycling


----------



## Jon Blaze

30 minutes vertical climbing with 13 pound weighted clothing 

15 minutes on vibration platform.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isomotion and holds (60 sec per movement)
210 KB swings


----------



## carib

Great thread - motivates me to get moving


----------



## bellyman

5 minutes warming up on the treadmill and 30 minutes on the bike. Really needed it to keep my strength up. Gained 5 pounds the last two days.


----------



## Donna

It might not be exercise in the traditional sense, but I'm riding on an accomplishment high and I want to share...I stood by myself with just my walker for stability, completely upright, for five minutes. My physical therapist was cheering for me and it spurred me on.


----------



## Orchid

Yesterday the walk in hospital. Twice and was different farther away other end of building.


----------



## MattB

5 minutes on the Max Trainer. Starting over yet again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

20 min walking on Saturday


----------



## Jon Blaze

Quick circuit of rowing, spin burn rotations, kettlebell swings, and isometric holds


----------



## Jon Blaze

Vertical climbing 23 minutes


----------



## Jon Blaze

120 kettlebell cleans and press plus a few spin burn rotations.


----------



## Jon Blaze

150 KB Clean and Press
Spin Burn Rotations
Some Isometric Holds


----------



## Jon Blaze

30 minutes of vertical climbing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

34 minutes on the exercise bike last night


----------



## Jon Blaze

90 KB swings 
90 KB clean and press 
9 spin burn rotations rounds 
9 isometric holds


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Wed. report: 

I: 

1. Jumped to conclusions
2. Exercised my right to free speech
3. Ran up bills
4. Sidestepped responsibility
5. Pushed my luck.

Sorry! :

Carry on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

30 min on the exercise bike


----------



## MattB

I just vacuumed the house, and I'm sweating like I just finished the Ironman.


----------



## kyle

4 hours of hard labor on the "PHAM" (farm) - Which I do every day.

Dew point 73, feels like temps in the low 100's ... sweated my ass off.

Which will be followed up more work and sweating on my farm this afternoon. I should invest in BODYARMOR drinks. (lol)


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 KB Swings
A few shoulder presses
spin burn rotations

Just a quick circuit around lunch.


----------



## Jon Blaze

300 KB Swings
spin burn rotations


----------



## Rojodi

Thursday: 45 minutes of water aerobics
Friday: 45 minute mall walk
Saturday: 2 hours in the pool
Sunday: 2 hours in the pool


----------



## Jon Blaze

120 Kettlebell clean and press


----------



## Jon Blaze

Iso Trainer movements for strength and strength endurance


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

31 min on the exercise bike last Thursday


----------



## SSBHM

30 minutes tread mill at 4 mph
14 minutes of step mill level 6
12, 10, 6 reps of 80, 100, 120# bicep curl
10, 8, 4 reps of 80, 100, 120# tricep curl
8, 6, 4 reps of 155, 170, 185# lat pulls
8, 6, 4 reps of 95, 110, 125# shoulder lifts
12 reps of 315# dual chest wing rotations
22 reps of 225# bench press
3 sets of 6 reps of 485# dead lift
shower
20 minute nap
12 scrambled eggs
8 frozen kodiak protein waffles with syrup
1 rasher of bacon crisp
2 large glasses of OJ
1 large glass of whole milk
1 large weight gain shake with ice cream, pb, cake mix


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 minute treadmill walk/run
1000M row
50 KB swings
5 minute versa climber finisher


----------



## da3ley

Water Walking along with Water Aerobics


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinetic strength training


----------



## Jon Blaze

300 kettlebell swings
A few spin burn rotations


----------



## Jon Blaze

Isokinetics
Some ab rollouts and spin burn rotations


----------



## Jon Blaze

About 300 kettlebell swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

200 KB Swings
Maybe some iso work later.


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 min treadmill run/walk
10 min Versaclimber


----------



## MattB

Walked for an hour.


----------



## Jon Blaze

About 300 KB swings plus spin burn rotations. Also a little time on my vibration platform.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on the bike Sunday
32 min Monday


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 min run/walk/sprint
1000 M row with a few kettlelbell swings
8 min Versaclimber


----------



## Jon Blaze

A few hundred kettlebell swings plus some isometric strength holds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

32 min on the bike this evening


----------



## Rojodi

20 then 25 minutes of water aerobics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on the exercise bike


----------



## Rojodi

35 minutes, hill work
50 minutes of "pool work"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on exercise bike


----------



## Jon Blaze

250 Kettlebell Swings 
Isometric holds
A few spin burn rotations
15 min vibration platform


----------



## Jon Blaze

225 KB Swings
15 min vibration platform


----------



## Jon Blaze

22 Min treadmill
15 Min Versaclimber


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

38 min on the exercise bike


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bodyblade workout while on my vibration platform. Finished with a few kettlebell swings.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min exercise bike Saturday
25 min tonight


----------



## Rojodi

40-minute walk Monday
40-minute walk today


----------



## Jon Blaze

Light isometric work. Plus wall sits with a few variations like one leg.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

25 min walking last Sunday


----------



## Rojodi

40 minutes of mall walking today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

35 min on exercise bike last night


----------



## Jon Blaze

isometric/isokinetic work with my iso trainer.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Nuked my core at the end. Good workout to get me back in the swing of things.

But I am going to a Brazilian Steakhouse in about an hour.  I fasted for 47 hours though. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Quick kettlebell circuit for about 20 minutes. Swings, rows, a few snatches, and clean & press.


----------



## Jon Blaze

10000 steps for Thanksgiving


----------



## Jon Blaze

Been a bit sick. So just a few short kettlebell moves. About 200 reps.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Quick kettlebell circuit with swings, rows, c&p, and a few squats.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kettlebell intervals over 30 minutes -
six squats, four cleans, and two presses followed by 30 seconds rest. 30 rounds and my leggies are shot. lol 
Cooldown - 15 minute vibration platform


----------



## Jon Blaze

Same kettlebell circuit. Added a few active rest intervals to make it more difficult.


----------



## Rojodi

I walked today, did almost 3 miles.
Ended it when I started to sweat. Damn arthritis!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Wasn't motivated due to poor sleep. But did 300 single arm KB swings, and the usual 15 minutes of vibration.


----------



## Jon Blaze

KB and dumbbell clean and press
A few dumbbell sumo squats 
Bullworker isometric holds and reps
Vibration finisher


----------



## tonynyc

I have been looking at the 1st thread on this Forum and it is amazing that folks have kept up with some form of exercise over the past (13) years despite the daily challenges....
Covid has certainly changed the way that I do workout.
1. I don't frequent a gym at this time and prefer to workout at home.
2. I use a variety of equipment ( Bands- Power Twisters- Club bells - Kettlebells - Dumbbells - Sandbells and the old standby classic "bodyweight exercises"). 
3. I have been doing `15 minute abbreviated workouts which can be executed as follows.
a. Bodyweight squats and pushups
b. Military Press and Squats
c. Fronts swings /Over head press - with Kettlebells or Clubbells


----------



## Jon Blaze

460 kettlebell swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

Quick strength/endurance circuit. Shoulder presses, ab work, cleans, hammer curls, dumbbell skiing, and rows.


----------



## Jon Blaze

500 kettlebell swings


----------



## Jon Blaze

20 minute kettlebell circuit


----------



## Jon Blaze

20 bodyweight squats
20 kettlebell swings
5 Hindu Pushups

(10 rounds)


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Rojodi

Walked to and from the market. Now sitting here ready to take 3 Advil, 2 Tylenol, and rub my foot, ankle, and knee in arthritis cream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I rode the exercise bike 30 minutes on Saturday and again on Sunday.


----------



## Rojodi

Another market walk, carrying 4, six-packs of soda, two in a backpack, two in a recycle bag, plus a 3 lbs head of cabbage for dinner.

(And with caramel apple paczkis)


----------



## Jon Blaze

110 Hindu pushups
200 Hindu squats
Handful of spin burn rotations, and kettlebell swings.


----------

